#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ملف عن د. راغب السرجانى

## slaf elaf

هذا الكتاب


يلخص هذا الكتاب الرؤية النبوية والإسلامية لغير المسلمين، فهي رؤية لا تفرق بين جنس ولون ودين، وإنها ترى الإنسان أكرم المخلوقات على الأرض، فتتعامل معه بناء على هذا التصور الجمالي الراقي، الذي يضع الإنسان في مكانه اللائق به، وبين جنبات هذا الكتاب يقطف القارئ أزهار التعامل النبوي مع المغايرين في الدين والاعتقاد، ويرى جمال هذا الهدي في سلوكه وتشريعه للمخالفين، بل ويلمس برَّه وعدله مع المعادين، ولا يفرغنَّ القارئ لهذا الكتاب إلا وقد ارتوى من الرحمة المهداة كل عذب فرات.

ملخص الكتاب

يتناول هذا الكتاب تعامل النبي مع غير المسلمين من المسالمين المعاهدين، وهو بذلك لا يتناول الحديث عن أعداء النبي أو الأسرى؛ ذلك لأنهم ليسوا أفرادًا في المجتمع المسلم.



ويا ليت المسلمين يدركون قيمة ما في أيديهم من كنوز فيدرسونها ويُطبِّقونها، ثم ينقلونها إلى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها؛ ليسعدوا وتسعد بهم البشرية، وليكونوا سببًا في هداية الناس لرب العالمين.



والكتاب يتكوَّن من مقدمة وستة فصول وخاتمة، وقد تناول الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الفصل الأول نظرة الإسلام إلى النفس الإنسانية؛ وذلك ليدرك العالم بأسره كيف تناول المنهج الإسلامي قضية غير المسلمين وكيفية التعامل معهم.



فالنفس الإنسانية بصفة عامة مُكَرَّمَةٌ ومُعَظَّمَة.. وهذا الأمر على إطلاقه، وليس فيه استثناء بسبب لون أو جنس أو دين، قال تعالى في كتابه: {وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلاً} [الإسراء: 70].



وهذا التكريم عام وشامل، وهو يلقي بظلاله على المسلمين وغير المسلمين؛ فالجميع يُحمل في البر والبحر، والجميع يُرزق من الطيبات، والجميع مُفضَّلٌ على كثيرٍ مِن خلْق الله .



وأما عن الفصل الثاني فهو يدور في مجمله على مسألة الاعتراف بغير المسلمين، حيث يدَّعي بعض المتحاملين على الإسلام والمسلمين أن المسلمين لا يعترفون بالمخالفين لهم في العقيدة، ولا يقرُّون بوجود اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم كطوائف لها كينونة تكفل لها البقاء إلى جوار المسلمين. وقد قام الدكتور راغب السرجاني في هذا الفصل بدراسة سريعة لأحداث السيرة النبوية؛ ليستشفَّ منها الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة، وذلك من خلال مبحثين: المبحث الأول: اعتراف الرسول بغير المسلمين، المبحث الثاني: هل يعترف غير المسلمين بالمسلمين؟!



إن الاعتراف بالآخرين من صلب العقيدة الإسلامية؛ إذ إننا لا نقبل بحال من الأحوال أن نُكرِه أحدًا على تغيير دينه، وكل ما نرجوه من العالم أن يقرأ عن الإسلام من مصادره الصحيحة قبل أن يُصدر الأحكام على شرع الله . وفوق كل ما سبق.. فهل وقف تعامل رسول الله مع الآخرين المخالفين له عند حد الاعتراف فقط؟! لقد تجاوز رسول الله هذه المرحلة إلى ما بعدها وما بعدها.. وهو ما استعرضه الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الفصل الثالث من الكتاب، حيث تناول طرفًا -ليس فقط من اعترافه بغير المسلمين- ولكن أيضًا من احترامه لهم وتقديره لمكانتهم، وذلك من خلال أربعة مباحث: المبحث الأول: جمال الحوار، المبحث الثاني: منهج التبشير في حياته ، المبحث الثالث: مدح المخالفين، المبحث الرابع: احترام الرسل والزعماء (البروتوكول النبوي).



فهل هناك مثل هذا الرُّقِيِّ في التعامل؟! وهل هناك من يتَّبع هذه القيم في علاقاته مع المخالف له؟! وإن شئتم المقارنة فعودوا لما فعله الصليبيون عند سقوط الأندلس، وما فعله الرومان عند سقوط أورشليم في أيديهم...



وبضدها تتميز الأشياء!!



وفي دراسة حول سيرة النبي ، والمبادئ التي قامت على أساسها الشريعة قام بها الدكتور نظمي لوقا، فكتب هذه الكلمات: "ما أرى شريعة أدعى للإنصاف ولا شريعة أنفى للإجحاف والعصبية من شريعة تقول: {وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُوا} [المائدة: 8].



فأي إنسان بعد هذا يُكْرِمُ نفسه وهو يدينها بمبدأ دون هذا المبدأ، أو يأخذها بديدن أقل منه تساميًا، واستقامة…؟!".



فهذه شهادة باحث نصراني، وما أكثر الشهادات التي على شاكلتها! فهذا أمر لا يُغفل في شريعتنا، ولا في سيرة نبينا ، وهو أمر العدل مع غير المسلمين، وقد تناوله الدكتور راغب السرجاني بشكل موسَّع ومفصل في الفصل الرابع من الكتاب؛ ولأنه من الصعب أن تُحْصَى المواقف التي ظهر فيها عدله مع غير المسلمين في بحث واحد؛ فقد تم تناول الفصل من خلال سبعة مباحث: المبحث الأول: العدل في الشريعة الإسلامية، المبحث الثاني: العدل في المعاملات المالية، المبحث الثالث: العدل في القضاء، المبحث الرابع: العدل مع المخطئين في حقه ، المبحث الخامس: الحكم بالبيِّنة، المبحث السادس: ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى، المبحث السابع: العدل مع شدة الكراهية. وكل ذلك مدعومًا بالمواقف العملية من حياة رسول الله .



إن العالم -بشتى مرجعياته وعقائده- ليحتاج حقيقةً إلى هذا المعين الصافي من أخلاق النبوة، ويوم يعرف الناس هذه الأخلاق ستتغير -لا محالة- الكثير والكثير من أوضاع الأرض، وستفتح طرق واسعة للخروج من كثير من المشكلات والأزمات.



تُرَى ماذا يكون تعامل قُوَّاد العالم في التاريخ والواقع مع مَنْ يدبِّرون مؤامراتٍ لقتلهم؟! وماذا سيكون ردُّ فعل هؤلاء الزعماء عند مقتل أصحابهم وأحبابهم؟!!



عند القياس سيزول الالتباس!!



وعند المقارنة ستتضح المفارقة!!



إنه لا ينبغي لأحد من أهل الأرض -كائنًا من كان- أن يقارن أخلاقَ أحدٍ بأخلاق رسول الله ؛ فأخلاقُ عمومِ البشرِ شيءٌ، وأخلاقُ النبوةِ شيءٌ آخر تمامًا..



تتوق أحلام العقلاء من الناس أن يتعايشوا في سلام وتفاهم مع المخالفين لهم في العقيدة والجنس والأفكار، وقد تتطور هذه الأحلام والآمال فتطلب احترامًا متبادلاً بين الأطراف المختلفة، أو تطلب عدلاً في التعامل؛ فلا ظلم ولا عدوان.



وقد يحلم القليل بما هو أسمى وأرقى، وهو أن يصل التعامل -ولو في موقف من المواقف- إلى درجة الألفة والإحسان؛ فتتبادل الابتسامات -وأحيانًا الهدايا- ويسود جوٌّ من الهدوء والأمان.



لكن أن يصبح الإحسان إلى المخالفين، والبرِّ بالمعارضين، قانونًا أصيلاً يُتَّبَعُ في غالب مظاهر الحياة، فهذا ما لا يخطر على بال أحد!!



هذا هو الإسلام الذي لا يعرفه كثير من العالمين، بل قد لا يعرفه كثير من المسلمين..!!



حول المعاني السابقة كان تناول الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الفصل الخامس من الكتاب، حول هذا البِرّ النبوي بغير المسلمين، وذلك من خلال مباحث ثلاثة: المبحث الأول: البرُّ بغير المسلمين منهج إلهي، المبحث الثاني: برُّه بغير المسلمين، المبحث الثالث: البِرُّ بمن آذاه من غير المسلمين.



ألا ما أحكمه من منهج!! ينبع جمال المنهج الإلهي في البِرِّ بغير المسلمين من كونه ليس قانونًا بشريًّا يصطلح الناس على إقراره أو إلغائه، ولكن من كونه قانونًا إلهيًّا سماويًّا، يتعبد المسلمون لربهم بتطبيقه.. يقول تعالى: {لاَ يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ} [الممتحنة: 8].



ألا ما أعظمه من إلهٍ! وما أرحمه من ربٍّ!



إنه I يوصي المؤمنين أن يَبَرُّوا طائفة من البشر رفضت دعوة الله ، وخالفت نبيه ، واتبعت منهجًا مخالفًا لما أراده سبحانه!!



والمسلمون يتقرَّبون إلى ربهم ببرِّ هؤلاء المخالفين لهم في العقيدة، ما داموا لم يحاربوهم أو يظلموهم!!



وإذا كانت الصور السابقة من صور التعامل نادرة، فإن الصورة التالية تكاد تكون مستحيلة!!



في الفصل السادس والأخير من الكتاب تناول الدكتور راغب السرجاني بِرَّهُ مع زعماء الأعداء الذين قاوموه وحاربوه سنواتٍ عديدة.. بِرَّهُ مع أولئك الذين لم يكتفوا بالسخرية منه والكيد له، بل حفَّزوا الآخرين على فعل ذلك، وكانوا في فترة من فترات حياتهم أكابر المجرمين، وقادة الضالين.



وذلك من خلال مبحثين: المبحث الأول: بِرُّهُ مع زعماء مكة، المبحث الثاني: برُّه مع زعماء القبائل الأخرى.



وختامًا.. نوجه نداءنا إلى كل غير المسلمين، فنقول لهم:



هذا هو ديننا..



هل هناك ما يدعو إلى الخوف من تطبيق أحكامه؟!!



إن بنود التشريع الإسلامي والتطبيق الواقعي لها ليشهدان أن غير المسلمين ما وجدوا في العالم كله ما هو أعظم ولا أعدل ولا أبرُّ من التشريع الإسلامي.. إن نصارى ويهود العالم لم ينعموا بعدلٍ مثلما نعموا به في ظل الحكم الإسلامي.



إننا لا نجد في تاريخنا -على اتساعه ورحابته- ما يشير إلى اضطهاد أو ظلم أو إجحاف لطوائف غير المسلمين في المجتمع المسلم.



إننا -إلى زماننا الحالي- ما زلنا نتوارث قواعد البرِّ في التعامل، والعدل في الحكم، والاحترام في العلاقات مع غير المسلمين، أيًّا كانوا في مجتمعاتنا.



وإذا كنتم ترون ظلمًا حقيقيًّا من حاكمٍ من الحكام، أو قاضٍ من القضاة في مرحلة ما من مراحل التاريخ، أو في مشهد من مشاهد الواقع، فإن هذا -ولا شكَّ- على سبيل الاستثناء، كما أنه -ولا شكَّ أيضًا- ظلم واقع على كل الأطراف، بما فيها الطرف المسلم!! إن الظالم لا يفرِّق في ظلمه بين مسلم وغير مسلم، والعادل كذلك لا يُفَرِّقُ في عدله بين مسلم وغير مسلم.



أيها الناس، يا من تعيشون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها.. إنه ليس في مقدورنا ولا من وظيفتنا أن نجعلكم مسلمين، إنما الذي نملكه وأُمِرْنَا به أن نصل برسالتنا إليكم بيضاء نقيَّة، ثم نترك لكم الأمر في حرية تامة.. {قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُوا} [الإسراء: 107].



ونحن على يقين أن هناك يومًا سيحكم فيه ربُّنا بيننا بالحق، وسيعلم الجميع -حينئذٍ- مَن الذي أصاب، ومن الذي أخطأ، ومن الذي اتَّبع الهُدى، ومن كان في ضلال مبين.. {إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ} [يونس: 93].

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلاً ومرحباً بك slaf elaf منور منتدى ابناء مصر عامة والقاعة العامة خاصة  :f: 

معك كل الحق وكل الشكر لعرضك هذا الكتاب الذي يوضح سلوك نبينا الكريم مع غير المسلمين
ان ديننا الحنيف دوماً كان دين سلام و إيخاء ومحبة ولم يكن يدعو أي وقت للعنف بل يمقته وينبذه

لكن للأسف هناك البعض من يقدم صورة تسئ للإسلام منهم من لا يعلم الإسلام بحق ومنهم للأسف المتشددون في الدين
الإثنان رغم الإختلاف الكبير بينهما إلا إنهما يصلان بنا إلى نفس النتائج

نحن مطالبون بالبحث في تعاليم الدين و معرفته حق المعرفة كي نستطيع الدفاع عنه ضد كل من يتربص بنا من أعداء الدين

كل الشكر لك slaf elaf 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## slaf elaf

حدث جليل مهيب!!



ثورة تونس 1-2 د. راغب السرجاني

قد يحتفظ التاريخ بذكرى هذا الحدث لقرون متتالية, إنْ ظلَّ في عمر الدنيا قرون! ولا أقول ذلك الكلام مبالغًا, ولكني أقوله استنادًا إلى عدة حقائق واضحة؛ منها أنه حدث غير مسبوق لم يحدث على غرار حدث سابق, ومنها أنه حدث ناجح حتى هذه اللحظة نجاحًا لم يتوقعه أكثر المتفائلين, ومنها أنه أدى إلى إزاحة نظام دكتاتوري متجذِّر في تونس منذ ثلاث وخمسين سنة، هي عمر فترتي حكم كئيبتيْن متعاقبتين لرئيسين طاغيتين بورقيبة وزين العابدين. ومنها أن آثار الحدث قد تتعدى تونس إلى العديد من الأقطار الأخرى, ومنها أن نتائج الحدث قد تبقى عدة عشرات من السنين، إنْ أحسن التونسيون استغلاله.



حدث جليل حقًّا.. يحتاج منا إلى وقفات ووقفات..



ولنقف معه في هذا المقال هذه الوقفات..



الوقفة الأولى: تهنئتي من الأعماق للشعب التونسي.. سعادتي -والله- لا توصف.. لا أكاد أصدق.. أشعر أن سعادتي تفوق سعادة التونسيين أنفسهم!! أبشروا أيها التونسيون.. هذا يوم عيد مجيد, ويوم بشرى عظيمة.. وليست مبالغة أن نقول إنه يوم عيد.. لقد صام رسول الله يوم عاشوراء وأمر المسلمين بصيامه؛ لأنه يوم نجى الله فيه موسى u والمؤمنين معه، وأهلك الطاغية فرعون وجنده.. وكل يوم يهلك فيه طاغية هو يوم عيد للمؤمنين، ونسأل الله أن يكثر من أعياد المسلمين، خاصة في هذه المنطقة العربية التي عاثت فيها الفراعين فسادًا، وجثمت فيها الطواغيت على صدور شعوبها عقودًا.. فاللهُمَّ أعز تونس وأهلها، واجعلهم جندًا من جنودك، وقادة لمسيرة الحرية في بلاد المسلمين.



الوقفة الثانية: الظلم يصنع نظامًا هشًّا قد يبدو أمام العين قويًّا باهرًا، ولكنه في واقع الأمر في غاية الضعف، وهذه الحقيقة لو أدركها المظلومون لرفعوا الظلم عن كواهلهم في وقت أقصر بكثيرٍ من حساباتهم..



هل توقع أحد هذا الهروب المخزي من طاغوت مثل زين العابدين؟



هل كان في حسبان أحد أن الأمور التي تسارعت في أقل من شهر يمكن أن تُنهِي حقبة استمرت عقودًا من الزمان؟



لم يكن أحد يتوقع هذا الأمر.. مع أنه -في رأيي- أمر طبيعي جدًّا!!



طبيعي جدًّا أن الظالمين -مهما بدا للناس قوتهم- هم في غاية الضعف، ولتحفظوا هذه القاعدة: "كلما رأيت عدوك يحتمي خلف المتاريس، اعلمْ أنه يخاف منك أكثر مما تخاف منه".

واعلموا أيضًا أنه كلما زادت الحراسة على الشخص، كان هذا دلالة على ازدياد ضعفه، لا قوته كما يظن الناس.



ومصدر ضعفهم الرئيسي أنه ليس لهم مددٌ لا من الله ولا من شعوبهم؛ فالظالم أتى ما حرَّم الله على نفسه وحرَّمه على العباد.. قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي: "يا عبادي، إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرمًا فلا تظالموا". فلا يمكن أن يكون هذا الظالم متصلاً بالله ، وهو كذلك لا يستمد قوة من شعبه؛ لأنه فرض نفسه عليهم، فما عادوا سندًا له، ولا عونًا لحكمه، بل صار كل إنسان يتربص به، ويترصد له.



هي حقيقة والله.. إن الظالم ضعيف!



ويوم أدرك الشعب التونسي هذه الحقيقة البسيطة سقط الطاغوت!



وراجعوا خطاب زين العابدين الأخير إلى الشعب التونسي، راجعوا كلماته وهو يرتجف ويقول في ذلٍّ وخسة: "أنا خلاص فهمتكم!". نكتة سخيفة! فهمهم بعد ثلاثة وعشرين عامًا من القهر والاستبداد..



الآن فهمهم!



وكما ذكرت في أول هذه النقطة، فالنظام الظالم هشٌّ بكامله..



بوعزيزي الشاب الذي أحرق نفسه - أحداث تونس - راغب السرجانيولو وجد هذا الشاب الذي تعرض للظلم في أول قصة ثورة تونس آليات عادلة تحفظ له حقه، ما قامت الثورة، ولو حدث مثل هذا الموقف في بلد عادل يحترم الشعب والدستور، لكانت آليات حلِّه في منتهى البساطة، ولكانت النتائج محدودة للغاية، لكن هذا الظلم المتراكم قاد إلى نتائج عشوائية عجيبة، دفع الظالم ثمنها، هو ومن ساعده في ظلمه.



ولعل هذا الدرس من أبلغ دروس الحدث.. ولا بد للشعوب العربية تحديدًا أن تفقهه..

أيها الشعوب العربية، أنتم قادرون على إزاحة الظلم! أيها الشعوب العربية طواغيتكم ضعفاء.. أيها الشعوب العربية أنتم لستم "شيئًا" يحركه القائد الملهم، ولا "إرثًا" يرثه الابن من أبيه.. أنتم لستم كذلك، إنما أنتم أقوى بكثير من حساباتكم وحسابات الظالمين، لكن أكثركم لا يعلمون.



يوم تدركون هذه الحقيقة -كما أدركها الشعب التونسي الأصيل- سيكون الخلاص، وستعود الأمة إلى المكانة اللائقة بها.



الوقفة الثالثة: التغيير الذي حدث في تونس أكَّد لنا سنة إلهية عظيمة من سنن التغيير، وهي "أن التغيير يأتي من حيث لا نحتسب!"..



هذه سنة ماضية..



ومن قرأ حركة التاريخ أدرك هذا الأمر بوضوح..



ولقد ذكرتُ قديمًا في دروس السيرة النبوية عند فتح مكة، أن أي إنسان يفكر في إمكانية فتح مكة سيضع ألف طريقة وسيناريو للفتح، ولكن جاء الفتح بالطريقة رقم ألف وواحد! والتي لم يفكر بها أحد أبدًا!!



هل المراقب للسياسة التونسية والنظام الحاكم بها خلال السنوات بل والشهور السابقة، يتوقع مثل هذه الأحداث والنتائج؟!



أحداث تونس، ثورة تونس د. راغب السرجانيبل هل من شاهد على شاشات التلفزيون أحداث الاضطرابات الأخيرة من أول أيامها كان يتوقع مثل هذا التغيير ولو من بعيد؟ لقد كنتُ في زيارة لفرنسا أثناء الاضطرابات في الشارع التونسي، والتقيت عددًا كبيرًا من التونسيين هناك، ومنهم رموز إسلامية ووطنية ممتازة، ولم أجد أكثرهم تفاؤلاً يتوقع أي بارقة أمل وراء هذه الأحداث! بل إنهم لم يتوقعوا ولو تخفيفًا من الظلم، أو مساحة من الحرية!



هل هذا قصور في التحليل؟ أو غياب لرؤية سياسية صائبة؟



أبدًا.. على العكس تمامًا..



هذا شيء طبيعي جدًّا.. إنه سنة إلهية! {فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلاً} [فاطر: 43].



إنَّ التغيير الحقيقي يأتي دومًا من حيث لا نحتسب..



ولماذا أقرَّ الله هذه السُّنَّة في أرضه وخلقه؟!



لحكمٍ كثيرة قد لا نعرف معظمها، ولكن يبدو لي منها حكمتان..



أما الأولى، فهي ألا ينسب أحد النصر إلى نفسه، ولكن ننسبه دومًا إلى الله ، ولو حدث التغيير نتيجة حسابات معينة حسبها الناس، لظنوا أنهم غيَّروا بقدرتهم لا بقدرة الله؛ ولذلك شاء الله أن يأتي التغيير من طريقٍ لم تحسِبْ له حسابًا، حتى تقول من قلبك: سبحان الله! لقد حدث ما لا نتوقعه.. وليست هذه دعوة لعدم وضع الخطط للتغيير، بل نأخذ بكامل أسبابنا، ونعلم أن الله في النهاية سيغير أحوالنا من حيث لا نحتسب.



وأما الحكمة الثانية، فهي الحفاظ على حالة مستمرة من الأمل والتفاؤل في الناس، فلو كانت هذه السُّنَّة غير موجودة لتملك اليأس من الناس في هذه العقود المظلمة، ولكن في وجود هذه السُّنَّة يبقى الأمل دومًا حيًّا في قلوب الناس؛ ففي أي لحظة قادمة قد يحدث التغيير، وبشكل غير معهود ولا مألوف. وهذا الأمل المتجدد يدفع إلى عمل، والعمل يستجلب رضا الله ، ومن ثَم يُحدِث التغيير بطريقته المعجزة.. وهذا ما أفهمه من قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ} [الرعد: 11].



فالله هو الذي يُحدِث التغيير، لكنه لا يحدثه إلا إذا تحرك الناس وسعوا إلى التغيير، والناس المحبطة لا تتحرك، وتوارث الظالمين للحكم عشرات السنين يورث هذا الإحباط، لولا وجود هذه السنة الإلهية التي تُبقِي الأمل مشتعلاً في قلوب المظلومين.. سيأتي خلاص يومًا ما.. كيف؟ لا أدري، ولكنه حتمًا سيأتي.



وهذا خطاب أتوجه به إلى كل الشعوب العربية والإسلامية، والتي تعاني من نفس المأساة التي كانت تعاني منها تونس..



اسعوا إلى التغيير بكل طاقاتكم، واعلموا أن الظالمين ضعفاء، وأن التغيير قادم لا محالة، ولا تجزعوا من رؤيتكم لكل الطرق مسدودة، فهناك طريق واسع مفتوح لا ترونه، ولن ترونه إلا بعد أن يفتحه الله بقدرته، ومتى سيفتحه؟ عندما يرى منكم جهدًا لفتح الطرق المسدودة الكثيرة التي تشاهدونها.. عندها يفتح لكم من رحمته طريقًا لم تتوقعوه، ولم تسعوا إلى فتحه.. وهذه سنة ماضية لا خُلف لها.. فأبشروا وتحركوا.



الوقفة الرابعة: لعل الجميع لاحظ الصمت العربي الشامل تقريبًا لمدة 48 ساعة بعد تنحي زين العابدين، ولم نسمع تعليقات لمعظم الزعماء العرب إلا بعد هذين اليومين، وخرجت في مجملها واحدة، فما السر في هذا التأخر؟!



الحق إن وراء هذا التأخر أسبابًا كثيرة..



أولاً: كان الحدث صادمًا للجميع؛ فزين العابدين رفيق استبداد وزميل دكتاتورية، ونهجه لا يختلف كثيرًا عن نهج المعظم. فلا شك أن جميع الزعماء أصابتهم لحظة ذهول، وكل واحد تخيل نفسه في مكان زين العابدين، وهو موقف يصيب بالشلل لا شك!



ثانيًا: كان الجميع ينتظر رأي أمريكا وفرنسا؛ لأن معظم الزعماء العرب لا يأخذون قراراتهم إلا بعد الاطمئنان أنها ليست معاكسة للتيار الأمريكي. وفي حالة تونس لا بد من انتظار القرار الفرنسي كذلك، وإلا سيندم أي زعيم على أنه "تهور"، وأدلى برأيه دون انتظار لرأي أوباما أو ساركوزي!!



ثالثًا: كان كل زعيم منشغلاً بنفسه، فلا بد من الاحتياط الزائد؛ لئلا تندلع الحرائق من شرارة تونس، فليذهب زين العابدين إلى الجحيم، ولكن نفسي نفسي، وكرسيي كرسيي، وبعد الاطمئنان على الأوضاع الداخلية يمكن أن ندلي بآرائنا "بحكمة" في القضية التونسية!



رابعًا: لم يفهم الزعماء العرب ما قلناه في الوقفة الثانية من أن الظلم يصنع نظامًا هشًّا، فلم يتجهوا إلى التصالح مع شعوبهم أو إطلاق شيء من الحريات، إنما اتجهوا إلى طريق معاكس! لقد اتجهوا إلى إحكام القبضة الأمنية، ظانين أن الذي أودى بزين العابدين هو عدم إحكامه للسيطرة الأمنية على البلاد، فانتشرت القوات الأمنية وزادت الكمائن والتحصينات، وكل هذا يحتاج إلى جهد ووقت، وبعدها نعلِّق على أحداث تونس.



بعد كل هذا الانتظار، خرجت البيانات مضحكة للغاية!!



والسبب في أنها مضحكة يعود إلى أمرين..



أما الأول، فإنها خرجت مطابقة للبيان الأمريكي والفرنسي كأنها "صدفة" عجيبة!!



وأما الأمر المضحك الثاني، فهو نص البيانات.. لقد قال الزعماء: "نحن نحترم إرادة الشعب التونسي"!!!



ولا بد من ضحكة عالية على النكتة القديمة..



الزعماء العرب -الذين لا يحترمون في معظمهم إرادة شعوبهم- يحترمون إرادة الشعب التونسي!!



لسان حال كل زعيم يقول: "أنا أحترم إرادة كل شعب في العالم إلا شعبي"!!



وكأن هؤلاء الزعماء لا يرون تزوير الانتخابات في بلادهم, وتزييف إرادة الشعوب, ولا يرون المعتقلات المليئة بالألوف, ولا يرون الشباب الذين يقتلون في السجون تحت وطأة التعذيب, ولا يرون الجياع ولا المحرومين, ولا يراقبون نسب الفساد والاختلاس والرشوة والوساطة.



شئ مضحك حقًّا!!



ومضحك كذلك إعلامهم!



يخرج الإعلام العربي الرسمي يتحدث عن "تحرير" تونس من حقبة ظالمة, ويتكلمون على الأوضاع هناك وكأنها أوضاع غريبة عليهم, ويصفون الشعب التونسي بالشعب الأصيل الذي أبى الضيم.. مع أن نفس الإعلام كان منذ شهور قليلة, وأثناء زيارة الرئيس التونسي لأي بلد عربي, يتحدث عن النهضة التونسية في زمانه, وعلى التقدم والرفاهية والصناعة والزراعة والرياضة..



إنهم أفَّاكون أفاكون!



قالوا نفس الكلام على صدام حسين قبل ذلك, وذبحوه بعد قتله..



وقالوه عن جعفر نميري كذلك, وجلدوه بعد عزله..



ويقولون الآن على زين العابدين المستبد الذي أصرَّ على حكم البلاد ثلاثًا وعشرين سنة كاملة, وكأن هذا الرقم من السنوات كبير بالنسبة لبقية الزعماء, والحق إنه من أقصرهم زمنًا!



ونفس هذا الإعلام الرسمي سيتحدث بنفس الطريقة على أي زعيم ترك كرسي الحكم, ذلك أنهم في كل وادٍ يهيمون.. لا خلاق لهم ولا دين, ولا أمانة عندهم ولا ضمير.



الوقفة الخامسة: الأنظمة المادية يبيع بعضها بعضًا في منتهى السهولة!



ليس بينهم ولاء حقيقي, ولا يحب بعضهم بعضًا, ولا يقتنع بعضهم بحكمة الآخرين أو حسن إرادتهم.. إنما تُسيِّرهم المصالح والأهواء..



ها هو زين العابدين يبيع كل الطاقم المعاون له, ويأخذ أسرته وينطلق هاربًا, والحمد لله أنه أخذ أسرته ولم يبعها هي الأخرى! لقد ترك الأعوان يلاقون مصيرهم.. لا وزن لهم ولا قيمة.. وتوالت الاعتقالات في أعوان الزعيم, الذين كانوا منذ أيام ملء السمع والبصر..



وأصدقاء زين العابدين في الدول العربية باعوه كذلك, وأعلنوا -كما مر بنا- أنهم يحترمون إرادة الشعب التونسي! لقد سقط زين العابدين, فلتركله الأقدام.. أما لو أفلح في قمع الثورة، فإننا سنُطلِق عندئذٍ على الثائرين اسم "المتمردين" أو "الغوغاء", ونهنئ زين العابدين على حسن سيطرته على الأمور في تعقل وحكمة!!



وها هي فرنسا الصديقة تبيع زين العابدين.. وهي التي أقرب إليه من أمه وأبيه, ولكن هكذا دنيا المصالح.. لا وزن فيها لقيم أو أخلاق.



إنها رسالة لكل الزعماء, وكذلك لكل أعوانهم, يومًا ما سيبيعك الجميع!



إنهم ما أحبوك لعظمتك, وما استمعوا إليك لحكمتك, إنما فعلوا ذلك للسوط الذي في يديك, فإن سقط السوط فستُسحِقك الأقدام.. فاعتبر!



وكما ذكرت في أول المقال، فالحدث كبير وجليل.. ويحتاج إلى وقفات ووقفات, وما زالت هناك العديد من التساؤلات في أذهان المراقبين للأحداث..



ماذا ستفعل أمريكا؟ وماذا ستفعل فرنسا؟



وهل يمكن تصدير هذه الثورة إلى البلاد العربية المجاورة؟



وما أثر حرب الإسلام في تونس أكثر من خمسين سنة؟



وهل البطالة والجوع مبررات كافية لنجاح الثورة التونسية؟



وهل يجوز أن يتحول المنتحر إلى شهيد؟



وهل يجوز للسعودية أن تستضيف طاغية لتحميه؟



والمشكلة الأعمق في هذه الثورة: من الذي سيجني الثمرة؟ وهل ستُسرق الثورة أم أن الشعب التونسي سيحافظ على مكاسبها؟



وما هي معالم الطريق القويم للمستقبل التونسي؟



أسئلة كثيرة تفرض نفسها على الساحة التونسية والعربية والإسلامية بل والعالمية, ونسعى للإجابة عليها في المقال القادم بإذن الله.



ونسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## slaf elaf

ما زلنا نحلل هذا الحدث الكبير.. ثورة تونس 2011م.





ذكرنا في المقال السابق "قصة تونس 1/2" أن الحدث في غاية الأهمية، وسيُحفظ غالبًا في ذاكرة التاريخ؛ لما قد ينتج عنه من آثار كبيرة على تونس، وعلى البلاد العربية والإسلامية بشكل عام.. ووقفنا مع الحدث في المقال السابق خمس وقفات كانت خلاصتها ما يلي:

الوقفة الأولى: تهنئة إلى الشعب التونسي على هلاك الطاغية.

الوقفة الثانية: الظلم يصنع نظامًا هشًّا، والطواغيت في حقيقتهم ضعفاء، والشعب أقوى منهم بكثير، ولو أدركت الشعوب هذه الحقيقة لزال ملك الطواغيت سريعًا.

الوقفة الثالثة: يأتي التغيير من حيث لا نحتسب، وقد أجرى الله هذه السُّنَّة؛ لكي لا يغترَّ الناس بنجاح التغيير فينسبوه إلى أنفسهم وليس لله . وكذلك ليبقى الأمل قويًّا في قلوب الناس أن التغيير سيأتي إن شاء الله، حتى لو كانت المعطيات التي بين أيدينا لا توازي قوة الظالمين وبأسهم.

الوقفة الرابعة: الزعماء العرب جميعا تأخروا في إعلان مواقفهم من الثورة لحين إدراك الموقف الأمريكي والفرنسي، ثم خرجوا بعد ذلك بقول متطابق مع أقوالهم! فهم -كما يقولون- يحترمون إرادة الشعب التونسي! والعجيب أنهم في حقيقة الأمر لا يحترمون إرادة شعوبهم أنفسهم، فكيف يحترمون إرادة شعب آخر؟!

الوقفة الخامسة: الأنظمة المادية يبيع بعضها بعضًا؛ فزين العابدين باع كل أعوانه وهرب، وقُوى العالم المختلفة هي الأخرى باعت زين العابدين، وهكذا دنيا المصالح لا مكان فيها للأخلاق والقيم!

كانت هذه خمس وقفات ناقشناها في مقالنا السابق، وفي هذا المقال نقف مع الحدث خمس وقفات أخرى مهمَّة..

ثورة تونس



الوقفة السادسة: ما سرُّ التحرك الشعبي الشامل الذي رأيناه في تونس؛ مما أدى إلى فزع الطاغية وهروبه بهذا الشكل المشين؟! يقولون: إن الشعب التونسي يعاني من بطالة شديدة، ويرزح تحت أغلال الفقر والجوع، كما أن نسب الفساد الزائد أثارت الشعب التونسي، فقام بهذا الشكل الجماعي المفاجئ..

هذه بعض التحليلات لسرِّ ثورة الشعب..

ولكني -في واقع الأمر- أرى الأمور من منظور مختلف نسبيًّا..

لا شكَّ أن البطالة والجوع والفساد تدفع الشعوب إلى الانفجار بعد مرحلة من الاحتقان، لكن في رأيي أن هذه الأمور ليست بذاتها هي المحرِّك الرئيسي للأحداث في تونس؛ وذلك لأمرين:

أما الأمر الأول: فهو أن حالة الفقر ليست متردِّية في تونس إلى درجة كبيرة، وكل الأمور نسبيَّة.. فحالة تونس فقيرة بالقياس إلى دول الخليج، ولكنها غنية جدًّا بالقياس إلى اليمن والسودان وعامَّة دول إفريقيا، كما أن الطريق إلى أوربا وكندا مفتوح أمام الشباب التونسي، وليس الوضع المادي محتقنًا إلى الدرجة التي تدفع إلى مخاطرة بالروح، وخروجٍ أمام قوات أمن مفترسة كما يعلم الجميع.

وأما الأمر الثاني: فهو أن الحالة متردية أكثر من ذلك جدًّا في معظم الدول العربية؛ فالفساد في تونس -على عظمه- أقل من دول عربية كثيرة، ولتراجعوا معي هذه الأرقام.. جاء تقرير الشفافية لعام 2009م كاشفًا عن نسب الفساد في دول العالم، وتقرير الشفافية -كما تعلمون- يعتمد على رصد حالات الفساد في الإدارة والمال والانتخابات.. وغير ذلك من أمور، وهو يعطي درجة من عشرة؛ فالدولة التي تحقق عشرة من عشرة لا فساد فيها، ثم يتناقص الرقم بحسب درجة الفساد؛ فالدولة التي تحصل على سبعة من عشرة -مثلاً- تعاني من فساد في ثلاث معاملات من كل عشر معاملات عندها، بينما تسير فيها سبع معاملات بشكل سليم وعادل..

أين تونس في هذا التقرير؟!

حصلت تونس على 4.2 في تقرير 2009م.. وهذا يعني درجة كبيرة من الفساد، ففي كل عشر معاملات داخلية هناك 4.2 فقط عادلة، والباقي فاسد!

هذا مستوى رديء لا شكَّ فيه..

لكن أين بقية الدول العربية؟!

الكويت حصلت على 4.1، والمغرب 3.3، والجزائر 2.8، ومصر 2.8، وسوريا 2.6، ولبنان 2.5، وليبيا 2.5، واليمن 2.1.

والسؤال: إذا كان الفساد هو العامل الأساسي، فلماذا لم تحدث ثورات في هذه البلاد؟!

والبطالة كذلك تتشابه في تونس مع مثيلاتها من دول العالم العربي؛ فنسبة البطالة في تونس 14.1٪، هي نسبة عالية بلا شكٍّ، لكن ما نسب البطالة في البلاد المحيطة؟

البطالة في موريتانيا 33.2٪، وفي اليمن 18.4٪، وفي ليبيا 18.1٪، وفي السودان 17.3٪، وفي لبنان 15٪، وهذه كلها أعلى من تونس..

وبقية الدول تقترب من تونس؛ فالبطالة في الجزائر 13.8٪، وفي الأردن 12.7٪، وفي المغرب 9.6٪، وفي مصر 9٪، وفي سوريا 8.4٪.

مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن البطالة المقَنَّعَة في كل هذه الدول كبيرة للغاية؛ فالكثير من أفراد الشعب "يعملون" مقابل عائدٍ مادي هزيل للغاية، وهو أقل مما يُصرف كإعانة للعاطلين من العمل في أوربا أو أمريكا!

ومع الأخذ في الاعتبار -أيضًا- أعداد السكان، فلو نظرنا إلى مصر -مثلاً- فإننا سنجد أن نسبة البطالة 9٪ تساوي أكثر من مليوني عاطل (2.188.000)!

فلو تخيلنا أن العامل الرئيسي للثورة كان البطالة، لكانت الثورة أقرب في بلاد أخرى كثيرة في المنطقة، ولك أن تتخيل أن العاطلين عن العمل في مصر وحدها يمثِّلون (ثورة) يتحرك فيها أكثر من مليوني إنسان! فإذا خرجت معهم أسرهم، فهذا يعني تقريبًا عشرة ملايين إنسان! وهو رقم مرعب للغاية، ولا يتحمله نظام حاكم مهما كان..

لكن المشكلة الرئيسية ليست كذلك في البطالة، وإن كانت أحد العوامل المؤثِّرة..

إذن، أين المشكلة؟

وما سرُّ النجاح الذي رأيناه حتى الآن؟

الواقع أن ما أراه هو أن النظام التونسي كان من أكثر أنظمة العالم العربي إهدارًا "لكرامة" الإنسان، ومن أكثرها تقييدًا لحريات الناس، وتكميمًا لأفواههم، وهذا ما يدفع الناس كثيرًا إلى الثورات!

فالكرامة لدينا أهم وأثمن من الطعام والشراب؛ وهذه القبضة المحكمة التي كان يفرضها زين العابدين -ومن قبله بورقيبة- هي التي أدت إلى هذه الحالة من الاحتقان الشديد الذي كان ولا بدَّ أن ينفجر في شكل ثورة. ولقد نَشَرْتُ أحد مقالاتي على موقعي "قصة الإسلام" في الأول من أكتوبر سنة 2009م بعنوان "مصير الحجاب في تونس"، وذكرتُ فيه بالنص: "إن هذا الضغط المستمرَّ على الشعب لن يُوَفِّر لكم الأمان أبدًا، ولن يُثَبِّت أقدامكم أمام عدوكم، ولن يحفظكم -كما تريدون- في كراسيكم.. إن هذا الخصام بين الشعب وحُكَّامه سيقود الشعب حتمًا إلى (ثورة)، وسيأتي زمن يفيض الكيل بالناس فينقلبون على مَنْ يخنقونهم ويذلونهم، وقد لا تكون هذه الثورة منضبطة، وقد تخرج عن حدود المألوف والمعقول"!

ولم يتوقَّف التعنُّت الحكومي عند زين العابدين وبورقيبة عند حدِّ السيطرة الكاملة على كل وسائل الإعلام، وإلغاء المعارضة بكافة صورها، والاعتقالات والتعذيب، والطرد والإبعاد، إنما تجاوزوا كل ذلك إلى ضرب الأُمَّة في ثوابتها الدينية..

وما أبشع أن ترى حاكمًا في دولة يصل تعداد المسلمين فيها إلى 98٪ من سكان البلد إلى أن يصف حجاب المرأة بأنه زي طائفي، ويبدأ في مطاردة النساء المحجبات، ويُصدر التشريعات والمراسيم التي تقنِّن هذا الفجور، وتفرضه على الناس!!

إننا نرى أن معظم القادة العرب يُضيِّقون على الإسلاميين، لكنهم لا يسقطون في جريمة "تسفيه أحكام الدين" بشكل صريح، ويكمِّمون الأفواه لكن يسمحون ببعضها حتى تُمَثِّل "تسريبًا" لحالة الاحتقان؛ فلا يحدث انفجار، ويسمحون بإعلام معارض نسبيًّا يتكلم في قضايا الناس وهمومهم؛ فيستريح الناس وكأن القضايا حُلَّت..

إن هذا ذكاء سياسي من الطواغيت الآخرين، لكن لم يُحسِن زين العابدين هذا الذكاء، فكانت العاقبة التي لم يتوقعها.

وعمومًا هي رسالة إلى كل الزعماء.. هذا الذكاء السياسي يطيل أعماركم في كراسيِّ الحكم، لكنه إلى أجلٍ، ويوم يصل حدّ إهدار الكرامة وتقييد الحرية إلى مستوى معين لا يعلمه إلا الله، ستثور الشعوب، ويحدث ما حدث في تونس.

ثورة تونس



الوقفة السابعة: لماذا سمحت أمريكا وفرنسا لهذه الثورة أن تستمر وتنجح؟ ولماذا باعت زين العابدين بهذه السهولة؟ هل خالف زين العابدين في شيء؟ هل خرج عن الخطِّ المرسوم؟

أبدًا.. لم يخرج عن الخط المرسوم! حاشاه أن يخون أمريكا أو فرنسا!

إنما واقع الأمر أنه صار ورقة محروقة!

لقد بلغ من العمر أربعة وسبعين عامًا، وأنا أعلم أنه بهذا السن يعتبر شابًّا بالنسبة لزملاء آخرين! ولكن حالته الصحية ما سمحت له بإدارة البلاد بشكل مناسب منذ أكثر من سنتين، وكانت زوجته تتولَّى إدارة البلاد فعليًّا، وهذا وضع قد يُنذر بانفلات أمني قريب؛ إذ إنَّ القبضة الأمنية والإدارية لن تكون بالإحكام السابق نفسه، ومن ثَمَّ قد تنمو تيارات منظمة داخل تونس تؤدي في المستقبل القريب إلى تغيير ممنهج ومنظَّم، قد يكون إسلاميًّا أو -على الأقل- نظيفًا، ولا يصبُّ في مصلحة أمريكا أو فرنسا.

إذن، فليرحل هذا الكهل الذي لا يناسب المرحلة، وليأتِ غيره ممَّنْ يمكن التعامل معهم بسهولة؛ أي من الذين يسهل شراؤهم من الغرب.. فالمصلحة بذلك أن يحدث التغيير الآن قبل أن تنمو -في ظل القيادة الضعيفة- تيارات إسلامية قوية..

جاء الحدث مناسبًا، وتصاعدت حدَّة غضب الشعب..

كان من الممكن أن تتدخَّل فرنسا.. وكان من الممكن أن تتدخل الشرطة بشكل أعنف من مجرَّد قتل مائة، وكان من الممكن أن يتدخَّل الجيش، حتى لو كان معزولاً عن السياسة الداخلية، لكن في غالب الأمر وردت إشارات أمريكية أو فرنسية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة إلى بعض القيادات الداخلية القوية أن يتيحوا للثورة أن تنتشر.. إنها الآن بلا قيادة.. وهم يريدونها بلا قيادة؛ لأن القائد سيكون من عندهم في حساباتهم، بل لعله معروف من الآن بالاسم، ولعله أحد كبار مسئولي الأمن في البلد.. رجل وُعِد أن يكون زعيمًا، وسيتدخل الغرب ليصنع منه زعيمًا كما صنع قبل ذلك زعماء كُثُرًا!

انطلقت الثورة وتُرِكَت لمصيرها..

من يقودها؟ لا نعلم! ولن نعلم! ولا ينبغي أن نعلم!

ويتعجب العالم أجمع إلاَّ الأمريكيين والفرنسيين، الذين جاءت تعليقاتهم هادئة جدًّا، ورصينة جدًّا: نحن نحترم إرادة الشعب التونسي!

فرنسا التي احتلت تونس 75 سنة متصلة تحترم إرادة الشعب التونسي!!

وأمريكا التي تحتل العراق وأفغانستان، وتمثِّل شريان الحياة للصهاينة في فلسطين تحترم إرادة الشعب التونسي!!

هل يُصدِّق ذلك أحد؟!

ونظرة إلى المستقبل القريب!

هل لو أفلح الإسلاميون في قيادة تونس بعد هذه الثورة، هل ستسكت عند ذلك أمريكا أو فرنسا؟!

هيهات هيهات لما توعدون!

فرنسا رفضت تمامًا انتخابات الجزائر سنة 1990م مع شهادة الجميع بنزاهتها، ووقفت خلف الجيش الجزائري لقمع إرادة الشعب.

وأمريكا رفضت تمامًا انتخابات فلسطين سنة 2006م عند نجاح حماس الإسلامية، مع شهادة الجميع كذلك بنزاهة الانتخابات، واعتبرت حماس جماعة إرهابية، ووقفت مع الذين سقطوا في الانتخابات، وأصرَّت على قمع إرادة الشعب الفلسطيني..

وأمريكا كذلك حذَّرت مصر من التلاعب في الانتخابات سنة 2005م، فنجح في المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات عدد كبير من الإخوان المسلمين، فكانت النتيجة أن غضَّتْ أمريكا الطرف تمامًا عن المرحلتين الثانية والثالثة؛ ليشهدا تزويرًا فاضحًا دون تعليق. وفي انتخابات 2010م أراحت أمريكا نفسها من التعليق على الحدث؛ ما دامت النتيجة هي قمع الإسلاميين، حتى لو كان التزوير يتم بهذه الطريقة المكشوفة السافرة..

إنهم لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاًّ ولا ذمَّة!

وليست هذه مشكلتهم.. إنما هي مشكلة المسلمين الذين تركوا زمام أمورهم لأهل الأهواء من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين، وصاروا ينتظرون سماحًا من أمريكا أو فرنسا أو غيرهما، وباتوا يترقَّبون تصريحًا من الغرب بالتغيير! والحقوق -يا إخواني وأخواتي- لا تُوهب؛ إنما تُؤْخَذ!

الوقفة الثامنة: خطيرة جدًّا!!

مَنْ سيجني الثمرة؟

ثورة تونس



وهل يمكن تصدير هذه الثورة إلى بلاد عربية أخرى؟ بعبارة أخرى: هل يمكن تكرار النموذج التونسي في دولة أخرى؛ ينتحر شاب فتهيج الأمَّة فيحدث التغيير؟!

إن أخطر ما في هذه الثورة أنها حدثت بشكل عشوائي غير مرتَّب بإحكام.. إنها حوادث عرضية تجمَّعت معًا فأفرزت هذه الثورة الكبيرة.. هذه فرصة كبيرة جدًّا، لكن في ظلِّ غياب الإعداد تضيع الفرص الكبيرة!

هل هذا تشاؤم؟!

لا.. ولا أدعو أبدًا إلى التشاؤم..

لكنه واقعية.. وأنا أرى أن العيش في واقع مؤلم خير من تمنِّي العيش في أحلام وهمية!

إن لله سننًا لا تتبدل أو تتغير.. ومن هذه السنن أنَّ نصر الله ينزل على مَنْ نَصَرَه.. والله لا يُغيِّر ما بقومٍ حتى يغيِّروا ما بأنفسهم، وهذا لا يكون إلا بإعدادٍ وتخطيط، وحسابات وترتيبات.

لقد كان من جرَّاء الحرب الحكومية على الإسلام أن غُيِّب المسلمون في السجون، أو طردوا أو هربوا خارج البلاد، وفَقَد كثير من الإسلاميين الأمل في العمل على تغيير الأوضاع في تونس، ولم تظهر الحركات المناهضة للحكومة الدكتاتورية منذ عام 1992م تقريبًا.. وهذا الغياب الكبير أفقدَ الشعب القيادة الحكيمة البديلة، وانعدمتْ الرؤية عند الكثيرين، وكنتُ أتمنَّى أن لو قامت هذه الثورة من أجل نزع حجاب امرأة، لا من أجل شابٍّ منتحر!

لا تغضبوا مني قرَّائي الأعزَّاء!

ما قلتُ ذلك إلاَّ شفقةً على الأُمَّة أن تعيش في وهمٍ كبير!

خرج -وسيخرج الكثيرون- ليشعلوا النار في أنفسهم؛ أملاً أن يحدث التغيير، ولن يحدث التغيير ولو أحرق الشعب كله نفسه!

اليائسون لا يُغيِّرون..

إن هذا التغيير العشوائي جدًّا ثمرة سهلة وسائغة في أيدي أعداء الأمَّة..

سيخرج رجل من النظام البائد ذاته، يقول: نحن ضدَّ قوى الظلام، وسنقوم بثورة تصحيح، وسيتم القبض على عددٍ كبير من القادة الذين سيُضحِّي بهم، مع أنهم كانوا أصدقاء له في الماضي القريب! وستُختار مجموعة لا قيمة لها من رموز المعارضة لتجميل الصورة، وسيحدث تخدير للشعب، مع بعض الترغيب والترهيب.. وسيبارك المجتمع الدولي لتونس حكومتها الجديدة، وتهنِّئ أمريكا، وتهنِّئ فرنسا، ويتسابق الإعلام العربي في مدح التغيير الجديد، ويُستقبل الزعيم الجديد الفاتح في ربوع الدنيا.. ولو رفعنا القناع من على وجهه لظهر زين العابدين!!

لماذا هذا الكلام؟!

إنها ليست دعوة للإحباط، إنما هي دعوة للعمل..

لا بُدَّ من إعداد وترتيب..

ولا بُدَّ من تواجد قُوى على الساحة، حتى لو كان الثمن سجنًا وتعذيبًا وقهرًا وبطشًا..

لا بُدَّ من مشاركة مستمرة في الأحداث، ومعايشة للشعب في همومه، وطرح الحلول البديلة ليل نهار، حتى إذا جاءت فرصة كهذه صار المصلحون هم البديل الطبيعي والمنطقي أمام الشعب.. أمَّا الآن فالجميع يُريد الحكم في تونس، وستأتي رموز إسلامية جيدة من هنا وهناك تعرض نفسها، لكنْ صدقوني.. سيقول الشعب: وأين كنتم يوم قمنا بالثورة؟ وسيتنازع الأمر كثيرون، وستتفتَّتْ الأصوات، وعندها سيصعد الرجل الغامض الذي أشارت له أمريكا أو فرنسا بأن يدفع زين العابدين إلى الهروب..

ومَنْ قرأ التاريخ أدرك كل ما سبق!

وراجعوا قصة صعود أتاتورك لكرسيِّ الحكم في تركيا..

ولقد قلنا قبل ذلك في الوقفة الثالثة: إن التغيير يأتي من حيث لا نحتسب. وذكرنا مثال فتح مكة، فقد فُتحت مكة نتيجة خيانة بني بكر لخزاعة، وهو أمر لا يحسب له أحد حسابًا؛ فقريش ذاتها لم تخُنِ المسلمين، لكن شاء الله أن يحدث هذا الأمر غير المتوقَّع ليتمّ الفتح، لكن الاختلاف الجوهري في الموضوع هو أن الرسول والجماعة المؤمنة معه كانوا جاهزين لأبعد درجة.. كانوا جاهزين إيمانيًّا، وعسكريًّا، واقتصاديًّا، وخططيًّا؛ فعندما جاءت الفرصة الكبيرة غير المتوقعة كان رسول الله جاهزًا تمامًا لانتهاز هذه الفرصة، ولجني ثمرة الإعداد الطويل.. إننا لا نعرف متى ستكون الفرصة المناسبة، لكننا نعرف كيف نتهيَّأ لها، ونحن لا نعرف متى يأتي نصر الله، ولكن نعرف كيف نستحقُّ نصر الله!

وعلى هذا، فتكرار المثال التونسي في البلاد الأخرى مستحيل.. بل لا ننصح بتكراره بالصورة نفسها، إنما ننصح بالإعداد الجيد، والترتيب الحسن، وتحمُّل التبعات، والإكثار من التضحيات، فإذا جاءت الفرصة بعد هذا الإعداد كان التغيير راسخًا، وكان الذين يلتقطون الثمرة هم أَوْلى الناس بجنيها.

الوقفة التاسعة: إذا كنَّا ننصح بدراسة التاريخ حتى يمكن لنا أن نحلَِّل الأحداث بعمق، وحتى يمكن أن نرى ما بين السطور، فإن الأولى والأجدى والأهم من ذلك أن ننظر إلى الأمور دومًا من منظور الشرع..

كثيرًا ما نحكم على الشيء بأنه حسنٌ مع أنه في عين الشرع قبيح، ونحكم عليه بأنه حكيم مع أنه في منظور الشرع سفيه، وإذا كان الوضع كذلك فلا شكَّ أن التحليل سيخرج هشًّا هزيلاً لا قيمة له..

ودعوني أطرح مسألتين في هذه الأحداث نحتاج إلى الوقوف أمامهما..

المسألة الأولى: مسألة الشاب المنتحر الذي كان بدايةً للأحداث..

لا ينبغي أبدًا للمسلمين -في ظلِّ حماستهم وعاطفتهم الجيَّاشة نتيجة زوال حكم زين العابدين- أن ينظروا إليه على أنه شهيد، بل ويطالب البعض أن يُقام له تمثال أو تماثيل!

إن الشاب -في حكم الشرع- قام بجريمة منكرة، وهي جريمة الانتحار، ولا ينبغي لنا أبدًا أن نتعاطف مع هذه المسألة، ونبحث عن الأسباب المبرِّرة له.. دعوني أقولها عالية: "لا مبرِّر أبدًا لجريمة الانتحار، مهما كانت الأوضاع متردِّية". إنها حالة شديدة من ضعف الإيمان، قال تعالى: {قَالَ وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلاَّ الضَّالُّونَ} [الحجر: 56]. وقال أيضًا: {إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ} [يوسف: 87]. وقال تعالى: {وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ} [النساء: 29].

والذي يقتل نفسه غير معذور أبدًا في ذلك؛ فقد صرَّح رسول الله بفساد هذا الفعل، وسوء عاقبته، فقال -فيما رواه البخاري ومسلم، واللفظ للبخاري-: "مَنْ تَرَدَّى مِنْ جَبَلٍ فَقَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ، فَهْوَ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ، يَتَرَدَّى فِيهِ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فِيهَا أَبَدًا، وَمَنْ تَحَسَّى سَمًّا فَقَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ، فَسَمُّهُ فِي يَدِهِ، يَتَحَسَّاهُ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فِيهَا أَبَدًا، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ بِحَدِيدَةٍ، فَحَدِيدَتُهُ فِي يَدِهِ، يَجَأُ بِهَا فِي بَطْنِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فِيهَا أَبَدًا"[1].

راجعوا الصياغة؛ لتدركوا مدى تغليظ النهي، وتبشيع الفعل..

ماذا حدث عندما غابت هذه الرؤية الشرعية عند الإعلام؟ وماذا حدث عندما صوَّروا هذا الشاب المنتحر على أنه شهيد؟

لقد تصوَّر المسلمون أن الفعل حميد، وأنه سيقود إلى تغيير مجيد، بل لعلَّ البعض تصوَّر فيه الحسنات والدرجات العُلا في الجنة! ها هم سبعة حتى الآن يحرقون أنفسهم في مصر، وأربعة في الجزائر، وواحد في موريتانيا.. هذا ما أعلمه.. وقد يكون هناك غيرهم مما لم يشتهر أمره في الإعلام.

إنها كارثة..

إنها مخالفة شرعية جسيمة.. وهي سلبية مقيتة.. وهي طلب للراحة من هموم الدنيا إلى جحيم الآخرة!!

لقد مرَّ رسول الله والصحابة الكرام y بأضعاف أضعاف ما مرَّ به الشاب التونسي، فما انتحر أحدهم، ولا قنط من روح الله.. لقد تفلوا في وجه رسول الله ، وألقوا على رأسه القاذورات، وسبُّوه بأقذع الألفاظ، وقذفوه بالحجارة، وطردوه من بيته، وصادروا ماله، وفعلوا ذلك بأصحابه y، وحتى لو قال أحد الناس: إن الذي تعدَّى على الشاب التونسي امرأة شرطية؛ فجرح هذا كرامته. أقول لكم: إن الذي كان يتولَّى تعذيب خباب بن الأرت -العربي الأصيل الكريم- امرأة، وما سُمح له أن ينتحر أو يقنط.

إنني أرفض تمامًا هذا التكريم الذي يتلقَّاه الشاب المنتحر، حتى لو كانت الثورة ناجحة، وقد نجح فتح مكة مع أن سببه كان خيانة بني بكر لخزاعة، فليس معنى هذا أن نمدح الخيانة، أو نُثني على الخائنين.. إنما الصواب أن نتوافق مع الشرع في أهدافنا، وكذلك نتوافق معه في وسائلنا، فإذا فعلنا ذلك جاء التغيير، وعندها سيكون تغييرًا حقيقيًّا لا وهميًّا، مستمرًّا لا مؤقَّتًا.

أما المسألة الثانية التي أدعو العلماء إلى الوقوف أمامها، فهي قضية استضافة السعودية لزين الهاربين بن علي!

لقد صرَّح وزير الخارجية السعودي الأمير سعود الفيصل أن "الاستضافة عُرف عربي، والمستجير يُجار"[2]..

والسؤال: هل تمَّ تداول هذا الأمر مع العلماء في السعودية، أم أن الأمر قد تم تنفيذه، وبعدها يقول العلماء رأيهم في شرعيَّة هذا الأمر؟

إن فصل الدين عن القرارات السياسية والاقتصادية والعسكرية كثيرًا ما يُوقِع المسلمين في مآزق كبيرة..

لا بُدَّ من إعادة النظر إلى الأمر من منظور الشرع..

يقول رسول الله -فيما رواه مسلم-: "لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ آوَى مُحْدِثًا"[3]. ويقول الإمام النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم: "والمحدِث هو مَن يأتي بفسادٍ في الأرض"[4]. وزين العابدين من أكثر الناس إتيانًا للفساد في الأرض، وأيُّ فسادٍ أكبر من تسفيه الشرع وتبديله صراحةً، هذا غير أنواع الفساد الأخرى في بلاده؟!!

ثم هل يجوز إجارة رجل يملك هو وأسرته معظم مقدرات الدولة التونسية، ويضعها في حسابه الخاص؟ هل يجوز تأمينه فيفلت بهذه الأموال المنهوبة؟ وهل تجوز إجارة من وقع في دماء المسلمين، وعليه عشرات ومئات وآلاف الحدود؟!

وهل يجوز الركون إلى هذا الظالم المفسد مع قول الله تعالى: {وَلاَ تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ} [هود: 113]؟

وهل يجوز الخوف على مشاعر زين الهاربين، وعدم النظر إلى مشاعر عشرة ملايين تونسي؟ بل إلى مشاعر أكثر من مليار مسلم يمقتون هذا الطاغية؟

إن السعودية بلد إسلامي عظيم، بل إن لها المكانة السامية في قلوب كل المسلمين؛ لما تحويه من كعبة مشرفة، ولما تضمُّه من جسد كريم لخير البشر أجمعين ؛ ولما تحوزه من ذكريات هائلة لخير أجيال الدنيا جيل الصحابة y، وكان من الممكن أن تعتذر بلباقة إلى هذا الظالم المفسد أنها لا تقبل التضحية بمشاعر المسلمين الذين يُقدِّرونها ويحبُّونها ويُقَدِّمونها على غيرها..

فليذهب إلى فرنسا أو أمريكا.. ولتكن نهايته حيث كانت بدايته، ولتتطهر بلاد الحرمين من هذا الرجس والبلاء.

إنها دعوة أتوجَّه بها إلى حكام السعودية وعلمائها؛ عسى ربُّنا أن يرحمنا، وألاَّ ينزل علينا سخطه ولعنته.

الوقفة العاشرة: يا أهل تونس الكرام..

ثورة تونس



لكم في قلبي فوق ما تتصوَّرون من الحب.. وكم يدق قلبي طربًا عندما أقابل مسلمًا في الغرب أو الشرق فأسأله عن بلده فيقول: من تونس. فحبِّي لكم قديم قديم.. إنه حبٌّ يمتدُّ إلى قرون! بلد مجيد، وتاريخ مشرِّف، وشعب أصيل، وأيادٍ بيضاء ليس على المسلمين فقط، بل على الدنيا جميعًا.. بكم فُتحت صقلية؛ ومنها وصل الخير إلى أوربا، وقبلها شاركتم في فتح الأندلس، ومنها انتشر الخير إلى الدنيا، وكنتم قاعدة المسلمين إلى كل ربوع إفريقيا..

أحبكم في الله.. حبًّا يملك عليَّ كياني، ويهزُّ وجداني..

"أنا تونسي".. كلمة تشجيني وتسعدني..

أشعر أنني أمام جبل.. رجلاً كان أو امرأة.. ثباتٌ على الدين رغم الاضطهاد، حبٌّ للإسلام رغم المحاربة.. تمسك بالشريعة رغم التحريف والتزوير.. تميُّز في الهوية رغم التغريب..

فيا أهل تونس الأحباب..

من منطلق حبي لكم، وخوفي عليكم.. لا تقبلوا بديلاً عن الإسلام!

سيطرح أمامكم الغرب والعلمانيون والاشتراكيون والليبراليون آلاف البدائل والأطروحات، فلا تَرْضَوا عن الإسلام بديلاً..

دينك دينك لحمك دمك!

قد يتلو هذا الاختيار معاناة.. بل عفوًا.. سيتلوه -حتمًا- معاناة!

ولكنها معاناة في سبيل الله، فما أروعها! إنه جهاد في سبيل الله، فما أسماه! وإنه في النهاية عزُّ الدنيا وعز الآخرة..

نحن قوم أعزَّنا الله بالإسلام، فإذا ابتغينا العزَّة في غيره أذلَّنا الله..

أمامكم اليوم فرصة فلا تضيعوها..

اسمعوها منِّي يا أهل تونس:

"الثبات على الثورة الآن أسهل ألف مرة من ثورة جديدة بعد عامين أو عشرة"!

معنوياتكم اليوم عالية.. قلوب المسلمين كلها معكم.. تضحياتكم سهلة.. عدوُّكم ضعيف.. مبغضكم صامت.. هي فرصة..

لو ثبتُّم على ثورتكم حتى يتولَّى أمركم مسلمٌ يخاف الله ويتَّقيه، ويحرص على الشريعة ويحبُّها، ويتَّبع رسول الله في كل خطواته، صار لكم فضل السبق، وحُزتم شرف الريادة، ونقلتم تجربتكم إلى الأُمَّة العطشى، التي اشتاقت أن تروي ظمأها بالإسلام..

ولو استعجلتم أمركم، واستراحت أجسادكم، فسرق أحدُهم ثورتكم، وجنى ثمرتكم، وتولَّى زمام بلدكم ذَنَبٌ من أذناب الغرب، أو شيوعيٌّ أو علماني، فلا أرى الأمر إلا نكسة كبيرة، وقد تُورِث إحباطًا في جسد الأمة بكاملها..

فاللهَ اللهَ في دينكم..

والله الله في أمَّة الإسلام..

والله الله في أنفسكم وأهليكم..

فاعملوا في الدنيا، وعيونكم على الآخرة..

وإنها لجنَّةٌ أبدًا، أو نار أبدًا..

وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

د / راغب السرجانى
[1] البخاري: كتاب الطب، باب شرب السم والدواء به وبما يخاف منه والخبيث (5442)، ومسلم: كتاب الإيمان، باب غلظ تحريم قتل الإنسان نفسه وإن من قتل نفسه بشيء عذب به في النار (109).

[2] موقع أخبار البشير، نقلاً عن وكالة الأنباء السعودية واس الأربعاء 19 يناير 2011م.

[3] مسلم: كتاب الأضاحي، باب تحريم الذبح لغير الله تعالى ولعن فاعله (1978)، والنسائي (4511)، وأحمد (855).

[4] النووي: المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج 13/141.

----------


## nariman

اللي حصل في تونس حتى الآن خطوة أولى..اما انهم يستمروا لقدام أو يرجعوا لورا
المهم انها عبرة كويسة علشان الظالم اللي غرته الدنيا يفتكر انها مش بتدوم على حال

 :f2:

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني
سيادة الرئيس



رسالتي إلى مبارك .. كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر – ثورة مصر – بين التاريخ والواقع – د. راغب السرجانيأرى الخلق اجتمعوا على مشاعر معينة تجاهك.. كلها –كما تعرف– مشاعر تموج بالكراهية والحقد والغل.. مشاعر تراكمت على مدار سنوات طويلة، فليس هذا البغض حديثًا، إنما هو قديم قديم.. لعله منذ أول أيام ولايتك.. وأسباب كراهيتهم لك منطقية للغاية.. جوع.. بطالة.. فساد.. تكبر.. قهر.. استبداد.. تعاون مع اليهود.. خضوع للغرب والشرق.. هوان عالمي كبير لمصر..  وغير ذلك من فظائع اتسمت بها فترة حكمك.. وخُتم هذا السجل الحافل الفاشل بتزوير فاضح لانتخابات مجلس الشورى ثم مجلس الشعب.. تزوير خرج عن حدود المنطق والعقل.. إلى الدرجة التي اضطرت فيها الحكومة الفاشلة في النهاية أن تزور الانتخابات لصالح بعض المعارضين! حتى يُخفف من شكل الصورة الهزلية!



لا شك أنَّ هذا التاريخ الأسود كان سببًا في كراهية عميقة لك في وجدان الشعب المصري كله، وفي وجدان الشعوب العربية والإسلامية، بل لا أبالغ إن قلتُ أنَّ هذه الكراهية صارت في قلب كل حر في العالم! لقد كان الجميع ينتظر من مصر الكثير والكثير.. ولكن للأسف وجدوها في حاجة للعون، ولا طاقة لها بعون أحد..



وتعمقت الكراهية أكثر وأكثر عند رؤية الشعب لخطواتك الحثيثة التى تسعى لتوريث ابنك الحكم من بعدك.. فهذه إشارة أنَّ الشعب سيعيش هذا الضنك، وهذه الإهانة لعدة عشرات أخرى من السنوات، خاصة وأن السنة الإلهية الماضية أن أعمار الظالمين تطول جدًا، وجلهم يتجاوز السبعين والثمانين!



هذا وغيره جعل الناس يكرهونك، بل لعلهم لم يكرهوا في حياتهم رجلاً مثلك!



هذه علامة خطيرة يا سيادة الرئيس! ولا أقصد خطورة الدنيا فقط.. لا أقصد خطورة تربص الشعب لك، ورغبته الأكيدة في الفتك بك، ولكني أقصد شيئًا آخر قد تكون أهملت النظر له طيلة عمرك، وهو أنَّ هذا البغض الجماعي لك قد يكون علامة بغض الله لك! وهذا ليس مستغربًا، فلا شك أنَّ الله يبغض كل الفراعين والطواغيت، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ".. وَإِذَا أَبْغَضَ اللَّهُ عَبْدًا نَادَى جِبْرِيلَ إِنِّي أَبْغَضْتُ فُلَانًا فَيُنَادِي فِي السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ تَنْزِلُ لَهُ الْبَغْضَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ"..



والواقع –يا سيادة الرئيس– أنَّ البغضاء قد نزلت لك في الأرض!



وأنا واحد من أفراد الشعب الذي يكرهك.. لكني أحمل لك شعورًا إضافيًا قد يستغربه كثير من الناس، بل قد تسغربه أنت شخصيًا.. وهو شعور الشفقة!



لعلك تقول: وهل يشفق الناس على الطواغيت؟

أقول لك: نعم!. في بعض الأحيان نعم!



أشفق على رجل تجاوز الثمانين يسير معصوب العينين، وقد طُمس بصره وبصيرته، إلى نهاية بائسة، يُلقى فيها في حفرة قبره، ليبدأ الحساب العسير على سنوات البغي والضلال..



لو تؤمن يا سيادة الرئيس بالبعث والنشور ما طاب لك طعام ولا شراب، فالناس جميعًا سيحاسبون على أنفسهم وأهلهم، وأنت ستحاسب على شعب كامل!



يا لهول ذلك الأمر!



لا أعتقد أنَّ واحدًا من المنافقين الذين أحطت نفسك بهم نبَّهك إلى حقيقة هذا الأمر، مع أن بعضهم يعمل في "وظيفة" شيخ!



ماذا أعددت يا مسكين لسؤال ربك؟



ماذا ستقول لربك عن عشرات الآلاف من المعتقلين ظلمًا دون قضية ولا محاكمة؟



ماذا ستقول عن تكريس أكثر من نصف مليون إنسان لحماية شخصك، مع كل ما يتطلبه ذلك من أموال، ومن إهدار طاقات وأوقات؟



ماذا ستقول عن الملايين الذين جاعوا في عهدك، وقد تحولت ثروات البلد إلى جيبك وجيوب المقربين منك ومن أولادك؟



ماذا ستقول عن مواقفك المخزية من قضايا المسلمين حولك.. تشارك في حصار غزة.. تترك السودان وحيدًا أمام قوى العالم الباغية.. تجري وراء أمريكا في أي وادٍ تهيم فيه.. تصادق الصهاينة.. تعادي المسلمين؟



ماذا ستقول عن "جهاز أمن الدولة" الذي صيَّرته جهازًا "لفزع" الدولة والشعب؟ والذي لم يعد له همٌّ إلا الطغيان والعدوان وترسيخ الظلم والخوف، وممارسة التعذيب والإذلال؟



ماذا ستقول عن الغاز الذي بعته لعدوك، والبلد التي بعتها لأصحابك؟



بل ماذا ستقول عن شرع الله الذي عزلته عن حياة الناس، وعن كتاب الله الذي تركته وأهملته؟



أواه يا سيادة الرئيس!

إنك في موقف تعيس!



هل تتخيل مصيرك الذي تسير إليه مسرعًا..

قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يُحْشَرُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْثَالَ الذَّرِّ فِي صُوَرِ الرِّجَالِ يَغْشَاهُمْ الذُّلُّ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَيُسَاقُونَ إِلَى سِجْنٍ فِي جَهَنَّمَ يُسَمَّى بُولَسَ تَعْلُوهُمْ نَارُ الْأَنْيَارِ يُسْقَوْنَ مِنْ عُصَارَةِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ طِينَةَ الْخَبَالِ"..



يا سيادة الرئيس.. قد أعذر الله إليك، وقد أمد لك في العمر حتى يعطيك فرصة التوبة، ولكنك ما زلت متشبثًا بالمصير التعيس!



قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أَعْذَرَ اللَّهُ إِلَى امْرِئٍ أَخَّرَ أَجَلَهُ حَتَّى بَلَّغَهُ سِتِّينَ سَنَةً"..

وأنت بلغت الستين منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة! ألم تنتبه؟!



لعلك كنت تتمنى أن تسمع هذا الكلام في أول عهدك، فقد كانت أمامك فرصة أن تكون من تكون من المقربين إلى الله إذا عدلت في حكمك.. فقد قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "سَبْعَةٌ يُظِلُّهُمْ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي ظِلِّهِ يَوْمَ لَا ظِلَّ إِلَّا ظِلُّهُ، وذكر في أولهم: إِمَامٌ عَادِلٌ..".. ولكن للأسف لم يسمعك أحد هذا الكلام؛ لأنك –للأسف– اخترت بطانة السوء، والحاكم يكون من البطانة التي اختارها، فليس هناك -كما يظن بعض السذج- رئيس صالح لا يدري عن الفساد في بلده شيئًا، والكل يسرق من حوله وهو نظيف! ليست هناك هذه الصورة المضحكة، بل يقول رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا مِنْ وَالٍ إِلَّا وَلَهُ بِطَانَتَانِ، بِطَانَةٌ تَأْمُرُهُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَاهُ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ، وَبِطَانَةٌ لَا تَأْلُوهُ خَبَالًا، فَمَنْ وُقِيَ شَرَّهَا فَقَدْ وُقِيَ، وَهُوَ مِنْ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُمَا"..



وما العمل يا سيادة الرئيس؟

هل ضاعت الفرصة، وصار الطريق حتميًا إلى جهنم؟!



الواقع –الذي لا يشفي صدور الناس– لا!!



هناك فرصة..



نعم ليست طويلة لأنك بلغت من الكبر عتيًا، ولكنها موجودة على كل حال..



أن تتوب إلى الله!



هل تعرف هذا المصطلح: التوبة؟

لا شك أنه جديد على القصر الرئاسي، فقليلاً ما يتوب المتكبرون، ولكن صدقني هناك فرصة! وقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّ الرجل الذي قتل مائة من البشر قد غفر الله له عندما حقق التوبة الصادقة.. نعم عدد قتلاك يتجاوز هذا الرقم بكثير، لكن العبرة بصدق التوبة لا بحجم الجريمة.


وعليه فإني أنصحك –وأنا والله لك ناصح أمين– بما يأتي:



أنصحك ألا تسوف في التوبة، فالموت يأتي بغتة..



وأنصحك أن ترحل فورًا دون تسويف أيضًا..  ارحل قبل أن تراق المزيد من الدماء.. ارحل قبل أن ينقلب عليك جيشك الذي سمح بكتابة عبارات الكراهية لك على دباباته ومصفحاته.. ارحل قبل أن يفتك بك شعبك وعندها لن تجد وقتًا للاعتذار.. ارحل فورًا ولا تكن بطيئًا في التفكير..



وأنصحك أن تعيد للشعب ما أخذته منه بغير وجه حق على مدار السنين، فليس لك إلا المخصصات القانونية التي يكفلها الدستور للرئيس، والشعب لا يمانع أن تأخذ راتبًا كالذي يأخذه رئيس أكبر وأغنى دولة في العالم، لكن لا تأخذ فوقه شيئًا، وأنا أعلم أن إعادتك للمليارات من الدولارات أمر صعب، لكن الأصعب منه هو الحساب على هذه الأموال، ولا أقصد حساب الشعب، ولكن أقصد حساب القبر، وهو –بالنظر إلى عمرك– قريب للغاية!



وأنصحك أن تتفرغ بقية عمرك لقراءة الكتاب العظيم الذي لم تلتفت إليه في حياتك، وهو القرآن الكريم، وستدرك حينها كيف ضيَّعت على نفسك وعلى شعبك فرصة هداية كبيرة.



وأنصحك أن تخاطب شعبك خطابًا متواضعًا تعتذر فيه عن فساد نظامك، وتعتذر للشعب عن تزوير إرادته دومًا، فأصحاب الحقوق عندك كثيرون، وكلهم سيأخذ من حسناتك.



وأنصحك أن تجمع ولديك وتحذرهم من سوء الخاتمة، فأنت تعلم أن الموت لا يفرق بين كبير وصغير، وعليك –إن كنت حريصًا على مصلحتهم– أن تدربهم على التوبة من ذنوب القهر والتزوير وغيرها من أخطاء في حق الشعب، فالأمر –والله– جلل.



والله –يا سيادة الرئيس– أنا لك ناصح أمين.. لا أسألك عليه مالاً.. إن أجري إلا على الله.. ولن يصيبني إلا ما كتب الله لي..



فستذكر –أيها الرئيس– ما أقول لك، وأفوض أمري إلى الله، إن الله بصير بالعباد..



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني



أحبك يا مصر – د. راغب السرجاني - بين التاريخ والواقع - قصة الإسلامكان من المتوقع لشعب عانى من الحكم الظالم عشرات من السنين أن يُقتل فيه كل معنى جميل، وأن يتحول إلى كيان لا لون له ولا طابع، وأن تسحق إرادته، وتموت همَّته.. كان من المتوقع لهذا الشعب أن يفقد فطرته السليمة، وأن تضيع منه المناهج، وتُسلب منه القيم..



لكن ما رأيناه في هذه الثورة الكريمة.. أدهش الدنيا جميعًا.. بل أدهش المؤرخين والمحللين.. هناك سر عجيب، وروح نادرة تسري في أوصال الشعب ودمائه تحفظ له عظيم الأخلاق، ونبيل المعاني..



كم أنت أصيل أيها الشعب المصري!



وكم أحبك وأحبك وأحبك..



بكل ذرة في كياني أقولها: أحبك يا مصر..



رأيت في ميدان التحرير جموع المصريين بمئات الآلاف، بل والملايين، من كل الطوائف والتيارات، من كل الطبقات، من كل الفئات، الكل يجتمع لتحقيق هدف واحد.. ويقفون إلى جوار بعضهم البعض ساعات وأيام في تلاحم عجيب، وتناسق مدهش..


الله الله يا شعب مصر..

بمجرد أن بدأ الشعب في استنشاق نسمات الحرية اختفت أخلاق الزحام المعروفة، وظهرت أخلاق حضارة عجيبة..



هل تصدقون أن يجتمع أكثر من 2 مليون إنسان في مكان محدود، بلا شرطة ولا قوانين، ولاضوابط ولاروابط، ثم لا تحدث صدامات من أي نوع بين كل هذه الأطياف البشرية المتباينة؟!



كنا منذ شهور – قبل هذه الثورة المباركة – لا نستطيع أن نضع في استاد كرة سبعين أو ثمانين ألف مواطن فقط، دون حراسة مشددة، ودون فواصل بين المشجعين.. أما الآن فالمعدن الأصيل يظهر، والملايين تجمتع دون مشاكل.. ما شاء الله..


أحبك يا مصر..

رأيت المصريين ينظمون أنفسهم في طوابير للتفتيش من لجان شعبية كوَّنوها على مداخل ميدان التحرير، ويحرصون على انتظام الطابور، مع أنهم قبل هذه االثورة كانوا كثيرًا ما يتصارعون حول شباك أي مصلحة، كلٌ يريد أن يأخذ نصيب الآخر، فإذا بالحدث الجديد.. يُفجِّر في المصريين طاقات تنظيمية جديدة عليهم، ويثبت أنَّ هذا الشعب شعب لا تموت فيه الفضائل أبدًا.. قد تضعف وتخبو زمنًا لكنها ما تلبث أن تعود للظهور..



أحبك يا مصر .. أحب لجانك الشعبية!


أيها الشعب الأصيل.. ما هذا الابتكار المبدع؟!

عندما قامت الحكومة المصرية بتصرف مجنون فتحت فيه سجون مصر في كل مكان وأطلقت المساجين عمدًا لإثارة الهلع والسرقات في كل مكان، ثم قامت بفعل آثم آخر عجيب، وهو سحب كل قوات الشرطة من كل الدولة!! لتؤدب الشعب بكامله لأنه يريد لنفسه حاكمًا آخر.. عندما حدث هذا الأمر الشنيع لم يقنط المصريون أو يتخاذلوا، إنما في توافق عجيب للغاية بدءوا يكونون لجانًا شعبية عجيبة، تقوم بحماية كل شارع وكل بيت، ومراقبة اللصوص والقبض عليهم، وصنع كل واحد منهم سلاحًا خاصًا به، واستتب الأمن في غضون 24 ساعة!



هذا حدث يكتب في التاريخ بحروف من نور..


أحبك يا مصر..

أحب شعبك الذي يتكامل ويتكافل بشكل تلقائي، وعاطفة جياشة، وروح نبيلة.. مستشفى ميداني في ميدان التحرير لعلاج المصابين من عدوان بلطجية الحزب الوطني الحاكم.. تبرعات بالأدوية، وتبرعات بالقطن والشاش، وجهود ذاتية من أطباء على أعلى مستوى.. ونقل سريع للمصابين.. الجار يسأل عن جاره، ويعطيه غذاء ودواء، بل ويعطيه مالاً.. الكل يتعاون للخروج من الأزمة..



رأيت بناتًا في ميدان التحرير يحملن أكياس القمامة الكبيرة، ويتجولن في كل مكان لتنظيف الميدان.. ويقولن: عايزين بلدنا نظيفة!



هذه روح جديدة تظهر في وقت الأزمات.. ما أروعها!


أحبك يا مصر..

أحب روح شبابك العالية..

عزيمة وإصرار.. إقدام ورجولة.. ثبات وتضحيات..

يهجم عليهم بلطجية محترفون، وتلقى عليهم قوات الفزع –أو ما يسمونه بقوات الأمن– القنابل المسيلة للدموع، ثم يطلقون الرصاص الحي، ثم يدهسونهم بالسيارات، فما يزيدهم كل هذا إلا إصرارًا وثباتًا!!


الله أكبر.. الله أكبر..


ما زالت مصرنا بخير..

 رأيت المئات والآلاف يستمرون في الميدان كل يوم وليلة بعد إصابتهم في رؤوسهم، بل والله في أعينهم، فيضمدون جراحهم، ويستكملون ثباتهم، ويقامون البلطجية من جديد.. لا تخيفهم السيوف ولا الخناجر، ولا يرهبون الحجارة ولا قنابل المولوتوف!



لقد صرت في غاية الاطمئنان على مستقبل أمتي، وأنا أرى هذه الجموع الصامدة، وهي تكافح من أجل قضية عادلة..


أحبك يا مصر..

بحبك يا مصرأحب التحام شعبك ورحمته.. ورفقه وشفقته.. وتسامحه وحسن فطرته.. ها هو الميدان يضم مسلمين ونصارى.. دون احتكاك أو فتنة.. ها هي اللجان الشعبية كذلك يقف فيها هذا وذاك.. لا أصل لما يروجه النظام الفاسد من شائعات.. ها هي الكنائس بعد غياب كامل للشرطة لا تتعرض لأذى أو تخريب..



شعب أصيل.. وروح راقية .. وما لم أقله أكثر مما قلته..



فأنا لا أقصد هنا الإحصاء، ولكن أكتب مقدمات ملحمة مصرية كبيرة تحتاج إلى مجلدات لتسطيرها..



فقط أحببت أن أقول في هذا المقال:

أحبك يا شعب مصر الأصيل..

أنا مفتون بحبك أيها الشعب الكريم..

يا خير أجناد الأرض..

يا شامة على جبين الأمة الإسلامية..

يا رأس الحرية في أوطان المسلمين..

يا قدوة لكل الأمم..

أنا أرفع رأسي عاليًا الآن، وأقول بكل فخر: أنا مصري..

أنا الذي أوصى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..

قال: "استوصوا بأهل مصر خيرًا، فإن لهم رحمًا وذمة.."



لقد فهمت الآن كلمة الزعيم مصطفى كامل، والتي قال فيها: لو لم أكن مصريًا، لوددت أن أكون مصريًا..

إنه لم يقلها بدافع القومية أو العصبية.. إنما كان فقط يرصد الواقع.. هذه حقيقة.. هذا شعب أفخر أن أنتمي إليه..



اللهم استعمل هذا الشعب لنصرة دينك، ولخدمة شريعتك..

وأسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام والمسلمين..

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني



ثورة مصر ليست فتنةيحلو لكثير من المتابعين لأحداث ثورة مصر المباركة أن يصفوا الأحداث بأنها فتنة, ومن ثَم فإن اعتزالها أولى في رؤيتهم, فهو من جانب لا يشارك مطلقًا في هذه الأحداث، ومن جانب آخر أخطر يثبِّط الناس عن العمل الذي يُفضي إلى حريتهم وكرامتهم..



مَنْ هؤلاء الذين يصفون الأحداث بأنها فتنة؟ وما هي أهدافهم؟



واقع الأمر أنهم طوائف متباينة للغاية، ويختلف بعضها عن بعض تمام الاختلاف، وأستطيع أن أتبين منهم ثلاث طوائف كبرى..



أما الطائفة الأولى: فهي تتبع الحزب الفاسد الذي يحكم البلاد بالحديد والنار، وهؤلاء مستفيدون من وجود الفساد والظلم والسرقات والنهب، ويرون أن الظالم لا بد أن يستمر في ظلمه، والفاسد يستمر في فساده، فإذا وقف أحد في طريقه فإن هذه عندئذٍ فتنة! قد تراق فيها دماء زكية طاهرة! فلا داعي للفتن، ولْيَبْقَ الوضع كما هو عليه..



ويتولى كِبْر هذه الطائفة الإعلام الكاذب الذي يحمي النظام الحاكم، والذي يحميه كذلك النظامُ الحاكم، وقد يوظِّف هذا الإعلام بعض علماء السلطة، وبعض المفكرين المأجورين، وبعض الشباب المغيَّبين؛ لكي يعضدوا من رؤيته، ويرسخوا من نظرته.



وأما الطائفة الثانية: فهي طائفة المساكين من عموم الشعب الذين يريدون الحياة الآمنة ولو كانت مهينة، ولا ترقى أحلامهم إلى حرية وعدالة ونظافة وريادة، إنما يحلمون بلقمة العيش فقط، وتأمين المستقبل القريب جدًّا، وهؤلاء سماهم الرسول r (بالإمعة)، فقال r: "لاَ تَكُونُوا إِمَّعَةً تَقُولُونَ: إِنْ أَحْسَنَ النَّاسُ أَحْسَنَّا، وَإِنْ ظَلَمُوا ظَلَمْنَا، وَلَكِنْ وَطِّنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنْ أَحْسَنَ النَّاسُ أَنْ تُحْسِنُوا، وَإِنْ أَسَاءُوا فَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا"[1].



هذه الطائفة الثانية ترقب دائمًا الأحداث دون أن تشارك فيها، ولو نجحت الثورة فسيكونون من أحبابها وماديحها، وإذا فشلت سيقولون للثوار: ألم نقل لكم إنها فتنة؟! وهؤلاء -في رؤيتي- ليسوا منافقين، ولكنهم مساكين جبناء إمعة يريدون للأحداث أن تهدأ وتنتهي؛ حتى يستكملوا رحلتهم في البحث عن لقمة عيش أفضل.. وهم يجدون في لفظ "فتنة" مخرجًا لطيفًا لهم!



أما الطائفة الثالثة: فهي طائفة من العلماء المخلصين، والذين لا نشكُّ أبدًا في نواياهم وإخلاصهم، وهم يتبعون مذهبًا فقهيًّا يرى أن مجرد التقاء المسلم مع المسلم بسيفه فتنةٌ لا بد أن تُتجنَّب، وأن الخروج على الحاكم الذي يقيم الصلاة، أو الذي لم يَكْفر أمرٌ غير جائز شرعًا.



وهذه الطائفة -كما ذكرت- تضم علماء مخلصين لهم باع طويل في العلم والدعوة، كما أنها تضم بالتبعية فريقًا كبيرًا من طلاب العلم الذين يتتلمذون على أيدي هؤلاء العلماء، وإلى هؤلاء الكرام أتوجه بالكلمات الآتية:



يتمسك هؤلاء العلماء بعدة أحاديث نبوية صحيحة تناقش هذه المسألة، وليس الاختلاف بيننا في صحة هذه الأحاديث، ولكن في تأويلها وتفسيرها وإسقاطها على الواقع..



يقول رسول الله r: "إِذَا الْتَقَى الْمُسْلِمَانِ بِسَيْفَيْهِمَا فَالْقَاتِلُ وَالْمَقْتُولُ فِي النَّارِ. فقال رجل: هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟ قال: إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَرِيصًا عَلَى قَتْلِ صَاحِبِهِ"[2].



والسؤال: هل كل صراع بين مسلم ومسلم يكون مصير الطرفين في النار أم أن هناك استثناءات لهذا الأمر؟ بعبارة أخرى: هل هناك تقييد لهذا المطلق أم أن الأمر على عمومه؟



هل إذا تعدى أحد الظالمين المسلمين على داري أو مالي أو أهلي، فقمت أدفع عن نفسي وأهلي الضُّرَّ، فرفع عليَّ الظالمُ سيفه وأراد أن يقتلني، هل أنا مطالب هنا بتسليم رقبتي للذبح، وأموالي للنهب، وأهلى للانتهاك، بدعوى عدم قتال مسلم؟!



ثورة مصر, ثورة الغضبأليس الذي قُتل دون ماله أو دينه أو عرضه أو أهله شهيد[3]؟



ماذا فعل النظام المسلم الظالم الفاسد؟



ألم يسرق مقدَّراتي وأموالي؟



ألم يحبس أهلي وشعبي ظلمًا وعدوانًا؟



ألم يزوِّر إرادتي عيانًا بيانًا؟



ألم ينهب ثروات بلدي فصرت فقيرًا، في حين تتكدس الثروات في جيوب النظام وخزاناته؟



هل هنا يستوي المسلم الذي يدافع عن حقه وحقوق أولاده وشعبه مع "المسلم" الذي يسرق ويقتل وينهب ويتعدى؟!



هل تستوي الطائفة المؤمنة المثقفة الداعية المؤدبة التي خرجت تطلب حقها مع طائفة البلطجية المحترفين؟! مع قناعتنا أن الكل مسلمون.



بل أكثر من ذلك، أقول: إن الطائفة المظلومة المقهورة التي حُقَّ لها أن ترفع سيفها دفاعًا عن أموالها وحقوقها لم ترفع هذا السيف ابتداءً، إنما خرجت في مسيرة سلمية وادعة تقول للظالمين: "من فضلكم نريد حقوقنا"، فكان الردُّ بالرصاص الحي والقنابل المولوتوف، والخيول والجمال، والسنج والمطاوي والسيوف، والحجارة والسياط!! فحمل المسالمون حجارة يدافعون بها عن أنفسهم وأهلهم وأولادهم وبناتهم..



أبعد هذا أقول: "إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما"، وأساوي كل طرف بالآخر؟ فما المقصود إذن بالحديث النبوي؟



إن المقصود واضح لا لبس فيه.. لقد فقه ابن حجر العسقلاني في شرحه للبخاري مغزى الحديث، وكذلك فقهه النووي عند شرحه لصحيح مسلم، فقالا: "إن الوعيد المذكور في الحديث يُحمل على مَن قاتل بغير تأويل سائغ، بل بمجرد طلب الملك"[4].



وأقول للعلماء الكرام: أليس هناك تأويل سائغ لهؤلاء المطالبين بحقوقهم المشروعة والمنهوبة؟



بل دعوني أنقل لكم كلامًا نفيسًا للإمام الطبري رحمه الله -وهو من كبار علماء السلف، وهو غنيٌّ عن التعريف، فقد كان أمةً وحده رحمه الله- يقول الطبري: "لو كان الواجب في كل اختلاف يقع بين المسلمين الهرب منه بلزوم المنازل وكسر السيوف، لما أقيم حدٌّ، ولا أبطل باطل، ولوجد أهل الفسوق سبيلاً إلى ارتكاب المحرمات من أخذ الأموال وسفك الدماء وسبي الحريم بأن يحاربوهم، ويكفّ المسلمون أيديهم عنهم بأن يقولوا: هذه فتنة، وقد نُهينا عن القتال فيها، وهذا مخالف للأمر بالأخذ على أيدي السفهاء"[5].



الله أكبر!!



أرأيتم روعة الكلمات؟!



إلى متى يقبل المسلمون بالذل والهوان والدعة والسكون مهما كانت الأحداث، ومهما تفاقم الظلم؟!



وفوق ما سبق أنقل لكم زيادة جاءت في رواية البزار توضح الغرض من القتال في الحديث المذكور.. فقد قال رسول الله r في هذه الرواية: "إذا اقتتلتم على الدنيا فالقاتل والمقتول في النار". قال القرطبي تعليقًا على هذا الحديث: "فبيَّن هذا الحديث أن القتال إذا كان على جهلٍ من طلب الدنيا، أو اتباع هوى، فهو الذي أريد بقوله: (القاتل والمقتول في النار)"[6].



فهل يمكن أن نقول على ثورة 25 يناير أنها خرجت لطلب الملك والدنيا؟



أم أن التوصيف الأمثل لها أنها خرجت لرفع الظلم ووقف الفساد!



ثم إن هناك تقييدًا مهمًّا جدًّا في الحديث يُسوِّغ بقوة للمسلمين أن يدافعوا عن حقوقهم, ولو تطلب الأمر رفع السيف, فقد سُئل رسول الله r: هذا القاتل, فما بال المقتول؟ فقال: "إنه كان حريصًا على قتل صاحبه". فبيَّن رسول الله r أن الآثم هو من كان حريصًا على قتل صاحبه, فهل ادعى أحدٌ مطلقًا أن هؤلاء الشباب الواعين خرجوا حريصين على قتل الذين تصدوا لهم من قوات الشرطة والبلطجية؟ إن الحكومة الفاسدة نفسها لم تدَّعِ ذلك"؛ لأن الجميع رأى الثوَّار يخرجون دون سلاح، ولا أي شيء يدافعون به عن أنفسهم..

ثورة مصر, ثورة الحريةلقد خرجوا يحملون لافتات تطلب حقوقًا أقرها الشرع, وأقرها الدستور المصري, وأقرها العرف العالمي, وأقرها كل حرٍّ في الدنيا..



إنهم لم يكونوا حريصين أبدًا على مجرد إيذاء الآخرين, ولو لم تتصرف القوات الفاسدة برعونة ما أريقت قطرة دم واحدة في هذه الثورة السلمية, ولقد حرص الثوار -وأنا منهم- حتى تاريخ كتابة هذه السطور أن يعلنوا على الدوام أن ثورتهم سلمية.



إن العلماء الأفاضل لا بد أن يأخذوا الأمر من جميع جوانبه, ولا بد للاطلاع على كل آراء علماء السلف الذين اجتهدوا في فهم هذه النصوص, وليس ابن حجر العسقلاني, أو النووي, أو القرطبي, أو الطبري بالعلماء العاديين, بل هم من جهابذة العلماء المسلمين, ورأيهم في غاية الاعتبار, ويتوافق تمامًا مع روح الشريعة, ومع المنطق والعقل السليم, وليس فيه أي تجاوز على النصوص, حاشا لله!!



وأنا أعلم أن الأمر لا يقف عند هذا الحديث فقط, بل هناك أدلة كثيرة نحتاج أن نناقشها, وهناك العشرات من الأسئلة نحتاج أن نجيب عليها..



فهل يجوز الخروج على الحاكم الذي يقيم الصلاة؟



وهل يجوز الخروج على الحاكم المسلم بوجه عام؟



وهل ما حدث يُسمَّى خروجًا على الحاكم؟



وهل الحاكم المسلم يفعل ما يشاء طالما أنه مسلم؟



وهل عند رؤية تصادم بين المسلمين يلزم الاعتزال؟



وما هو موقف عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- من الفتنة, وتأويل هذا الموقف؟



وماذا لو مات أحد الثوار في هذه الثورة، هل هو شهيد أم ما هو توصيفه؟



وما هي أهداف الثورة؟



وماذا نريد لمصر؟



هل يريد لها الثوار صلاحًا وإعمارًا؟ أم يريدون فسادًا وتدميرًا؟



أسئلة كثيرة تدور في أذهان الكثيرين, وقد سألني إياها كثير من شباب الثورة, وأنا معهم في ميدان التحرير, أردُّ عليها -بإذن الله- في مقالي القادم إن كان في العمر بقيَّة.



وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

[1] رواه الترمذي (2007)، وقال: هذا حديث حسن غريب.

[2] رواه البخاري (6481).

[3] قال رسول الله r: "من قتل دون ماله فهو شهيد، ومن قتل دون دينه فهو شهيد، ومن قتل دون دمه فهو شهيد، ومن قتل دون أهله فهو شهيد". رواه الترمذي (1421)، وأبو داود (4772)، والنسائي (4095)، وصححه الألباني.

[4] ابن حجر: فتح الباري 13/34.

[5] المصدر السابق، الصفحة نفسها.

[6] المصدر السابق، الصفحة نفسها.

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني

الله أكبر ولله الحمد..

الله أكبر ولله الحمد..

الله أكبر ولله الحمد..



أيها المصريون الشرفاء..

أيها المسلمون في كل بلاد الدنيا..

أيها الأمراء في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها..



هذا والله يوم عيدكم..

لقد صام رسول الله r يوم عاشوراء، وأمر المسلمين بصيامه؛ لأنه يوم نجَّى الله U فيه موسى u والمؤمنين معه، وأهلك فرعون وجنده..


مبارك, وسقط الطاغية!لقد رحل الطاغية فرعون الجديد..

إنه طاغية حقيقي، مزوِّر لإرادة الشعب، مضيِّع لمقدَّراته، مشجع للفساد، محرِّض على الفتنة والطغيان..



إنه يوم سعيد حقًّا.. وأسعد ما فيه أنه جاء كهدية ربانية للشعب على ثباته سبعة عشر يومًا في وجه المؤسسة الفاسدة..



أيها المسلمون الكرماء..

يا خير أجناد الأرض..

اسمعوا مني هذه الكلمات في هذا اليوم الأغر..



لا تنسبوا النصر والنجاح لأنفسكم، بل أرجعوا الأمر كله لله؛ فليست النتائج الرائعة التي تحققت لنا بحجم الجهد المبذول، بل هي أكثر بكثير.. وهذا هو فعل الله الكريم سبحانه، فاشكروه واحمدوه واسجدوا له؛ فالكون كونه، والخلق خلقه، وكل شيء بيده..



إياكم والغرور بالعدد والعُدَّة.. إياكم أن تنسوا خالقكم ورازقكم.. كم من المكاسب ضاعت؛ لأن الله لم يرَ الإخلاص في عباده؛ فأخلصوا لله إخلاصًا كاملاً، واعتمدوا عليه اعتمادًا حقيقيًّا، يكلل جهودكم بالنجاح والفلاح، ويُحسن حياتكم ومماتكم وآخرتكم.


أيها المصريون النجباء..

لا يكن بأسكم بينكم شديدًا.. قد يحدث صراع على السلطة يُضيِّع كل المكاسب. ضعوا مصلحة البلد فوق رءوسكم، وأمام أعينكم، عيشوا متحدين متكاتفين.. لقد رأيتم نتيجة انصهاركم في بوتقة واحدة، فلا تغفلوا عن هذا الدرس العظيم، واعلموا أن الفشل قرين التنازع، وأن اعتصام المسلمين بحبل الله هو طريق النجاة.


أيها الكرام العظام..

لا يكونَنَّ أحدكم بعد اليوم إمَّعة.. شاركوا في بناء بلدكم، احرصوا على انتخاب أفضل عناصركم.. لا يتخلف أحدٌ منكم عن إبداء رأيه، ولا عن المشاركة بنفسه وماله وصوته وقلمه وعرقه وفكره.. لا تتركوا أحدًا يسرق سعادتكم وأحلامكم وطموحاتكم.. إن الظالمين المجرمين ما أفسدوا في الأرض إلا بسلبيَّة تربى عليها الشعب المصري لمدة أكثر من ستين سنة، ولقد حان وقت التغيير في كل شيء..



ليس التغيير في القيادة الفاسدة والنظام الإجرامي فقط، ولكن التغيير في كل ابن من أبناء الشعب المصري، فيتحول من فتور إلى نشاط، ومن سلبية إلى إيجابية، ومن ضعف إلى قوة، ومن خوف إلى شجاعة.. لا تعودوا للخنوع أبدًا، ومن وضع رأسه تحت أحذية الظالمين فلا يلومَنَّ إلا نفسه.


أيها الشعب الأصيل..

ارتفعوا بهمتكم، وثقوا في ربكم؛ فغدًا أفضل من اليوم، ومستقبلكم سعيد بإذن الله..



إنني أبشركم أيها الشرفاء..



إن مصر لم تحرر من الحزب الوطني الفاسد فقط، ولم تتخلص من الطاغية مبارك فحسب، وإنما تحررت من الخوف الذي زرعه المجرمون في قلوب المصريين في عدة عقود، وهذا لا يبشِّر بسمو لمكانة مصر فقط، بل يشير -وبوضوح- إلى استعادة مصر لمكانتها المرموقة في صدر العالم العربي والإسلامي.



إنَّ هذا النجاح الذي حقَّقه لنا رب العالمين سيكون إيذانًا بإذنه -تعالى- بعودة الهيبة لأمة الإسلام، ولا تستبعدوا أن يكون تحرير فلسطين والعراق منطلقًا من ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز..



ارتفعوا بسقف طموحاتكم، واطلبوا العُلا، ولا ترضوا بدنيا وإن كانت كبيرة، ولكن ابحثوا عن رضا الله U في كل موطن، وعندها سيرضيكم ربكم في الدنيا والآخرة، فهو مالك السموات والأرض.



هنيئًا لكم أيها المصريون..

هنيئًا لكم أيها العرب والمسلمون..

هنيئًا لكم أيها الاحرار في الدنيا جميعًا..



صدقت يا ربي..

{وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ} [المنافقون: 8].



وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## خارجةعن القانون

مبروك لمصر ولكل المصرين على سقوط الطاغية حسنى مبارك ودا اخرة كل ظالم ويارب يكون عبرة لكل حاكم ظالم ودوام الحال من المحال يلا ادينا خلصنا اخيرا منه ويارب كون الى جاى احسن

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني

الثورة المصرية وشكر واجبالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.. {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ} [يونس: 58].



لم أكن أتخيل أن هناك هذا اللون من السعادة الجماعية التي رأيتها عند سماع المصريين وغيرهم من أحرار العالم نبأ رحيل الطاغية مبارك.. لقد رأيت في ميدان التحرير وفي شوارع مصر عيون الناس وأفئدتهم وأصواتهم كلها تنطق بسعادة عجيبة لم أعهدها مطلقًا.. بل رأيت على شاشات التلفزيون نفس مظاهر السعادة في معظم البلاد العربية، وفي كثير من بلدان العالم الغربي..



لقد كان أمرًا مفرحًا حقًّا..



وإذا كانت هذه الفرحة قد دخلت قلوبنا جميعًا، فإننا يجب أن نقف وقفة ونقدِّم الشكر الواجب لكل من أسهم في إدخال هذه الفرحة في قلوبنا..


أولاً: الشكر والحمد والثناء والتبجيل لله رب العالمين:

اللهم يا ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك.. لك الحمد حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، ولك الحمد أبدًا أبدًا..



لك الحمد ملء السموات والأرض وملء ما بينهما، وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد.. أنزلت علينا نصرك، ودافعت عنا بجندك، وأكرمتنا بلطفك..



أنت الكريم.. أنت العظيم.. أنت الجليل..



بيضت وجوهنا، وأثلجت صدورنا، وسكَّنت قلوبنا.. ونوَّرت بصائرنا..



الأمر كله لك، والفضل كله لك، والحمد كله لك..



ما فعلنا شيئًا إلا بإذنك وتقديرك، وما حققنا نجاحًا إلا ببركتك وتوفيقك، وما ثبتنا حين مكر بنا الطغاة إلا بفضلك وتثبيتك..



أنت إلهنا وخالقنا ورازقنا وناصرنا.. نشكرك ونطمع في المزيد منك، فأنت القائل: {لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ} [إبراهيم: 7]..



فعلِّمنا يا ربنا كيف نشكرك، وكيف نلجأ إليك، وكيف نتوكل عليك؛ فنحن بك أقوى من الدنيا جميعًا، ونحن بدونك لا شيء..



ثم بعد شكر الله
، نتلمس في قول رسولنا
: "مَنْ لاَ يَشْكُرِ النَّاسَ لاَ يَشْكُرِ اللَّهَ"[1]، ما يُلزمنا بتقديم الشكر -بعد الله- لكل من أسهم في فرحتنا هذه.


ثانيًا: الشكر لشعب مصر الأصيل:

ثورة مصر 2011 ثورة الشعبكثيرًا ما ظن الناس أنك قد صرت على هامش التاريخ، أو مت موتًا لا بعث له، لكنك أثبت أن هذه الظنون خاطئة، وأن هذه التوقعات بعيدة كل البعد عن الحقيقة..



فالشكر لكل فرد من أفرادك أسهم في هذه الثورة الحضارية بكل المقاييس..



الشكر للشباب الذين أشعلوا هذه الشرارة المباركة، والذين شاركوا في اللجان الشعبية الكثيفة التي قامت بدور الشرطة الغائبة..



والشكر للآباء والأمهات الذين قبلوا، بل شجعوا أولادهم وبناتهم على المشاركة الفعالة في هذا العمل الخطير..



والشكر للنساء والرجال الذين تعاونوا في ميدان التحرير على إخراج الصورة في أبدع شكل ممكن، فحرصوا على التكامل الرائع، حتى رأينا المستشفيات الميدانية، ولجان النظام، ولجان النظافة، ولجان الإذاعة، ولجان الضيوف، ولجان تأمين المكان، ولجان مقاومة البلطجية والمخبرين ورجال أمن الدولة..



والشكر لكل أفراد الشعب الذين تحملوا المشكلة الاقتصادية التي مرت بها مصر خلال تعطل الأعمال فيها..



والشكر لكل من رفع يده للسماء يدعو الله
أن يثبت أهل الحق، ويزلزل أهل الباطل، وأن ييسر لهذه الأمة أمر خير ورشد..



حقًّا.. الشكر كل الشكر.. لكم يا شعب مصر العظيم.


ثالثًا: الشكر للقوى الوطنية الفعالة:

مع كون هذه الثورة شعبية بمعنى الكلمة، أي أنه شارك فيها كل أفراد الشعب رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً، ومن كل الأطياف والتيارات، إلا أن هناك شكرًا خاصًّا لا بد أن يُوجَّه إلى مجموعة من القوى الوطنية، التي أسهمت بشكل فعَّال في إنجاح هذه الثورة..



وينبغي أن نوجِّه الشكر أولاً لمن أشعل شرارة الثورة، وهي المجموعات الشبابية التي تكوَّنت على شبكة الإنترنت، وكانت لها فعاليات مؤثرة في أثناء الشهور السابقة للثورة، ومنها مجموعة "كلنا خالد سعيد"؛ وخالد سعيد هو الشاب السكندريّ الذي مات تحت تعذيب رجلين من شرطة الإسكندرية. وحركة 6 إبريل التي تأسست في 6 إبريل 2008م، وكان الهدف من إنشائها التضامن مع العمال من أجل الحصول على حقوقهم. وكذلك مجموعة شباب الإخوان المسلمين، وهي مجموعة مكونة على الإنترنت، تتحرك بمعزل عن حركة الإخوان المسلمين الأم، إضافة إلى الحملة الشعبية لدعم البرادعي..



هذه المجموعات دعت إلى مظاهرة 25 يناير، وكانت البداية التي تطورت إلى الثورة المباركة..



نعم كانت أعداد هؤلاء الشباب قليلة بالقياس إلى أعداد المشاركين في الثورة بعد ذلك، لكنهم بدءوا الرحلة التي انتهت باقتلاع كثير من رموز الفساد في مصر، وما زالت تقتلع، ومن ثَم وجب تقديم الشكر لهم أولاً.



ثم يأتي في مقدمة الحركات الداعمة للثورة، والمؤثرة فيها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وهي جماعة غنية عن التعريف، وأعضاؤها نشطون في معظم دول العالم، وهي أكبر تجمع إسلامي منظم في مصر، ولها مشاركات فاعلة مؤثرة قوية للغاية في المساحات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والدينية، وقد تحركت من بداية الثورة مع جموع الشباب في يوم 25 يناير 2011م، ثم دخلت بكل ثقلها في يوم الجمعة 28 يناير 2011م، والمعروفة بجمعة الغضب.



ومن المعروف أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الجماعات المتميزة في قدرتها على الحشد، وكان لها الفضل الأكبر في تكثيف المشاركة في الثورة، وهم الذين تحملوا عبء يوم الأربعاء الدامي 2 فبراير 2011م، والذي هجمت فيه جموع بلطجية الحزب الوطني على المتظاهرين سلميًّا، وقال كثير من المشاركين في الثورة: إنه لولا ثبات الإخوان في هذا اليوم، لكانت النتيجة كارثية بكل المقاييس..



فالشكر كل الشكر لهم على وقفتهم الجريئة، والحق أن الحديث عنهم يحتاج إلى مقال منفصل؛ لئلا نبخسهم حقًّا من حقوقهم.



ولا ننسى أن نوجه الشكر إلى حركة "كفاية"، وهي حركة تأسست في سنة 2004م، تهدف إلى منع تمديد الحكم للرئيس حسني مبارك، ومنع توريثه لابنه جمال مبارك، وعلى الرغم من الانقسامات التي حدثت في صفوف "كفاية" إلا أن رموزها شاركوا في الثورة، وكان لهم تواجد ملموس في ميدان التحرير.



كما أحب أن أشير إلى أن هناك تجمعات أخرى وأحزابًا تستحق الشكر والثناء، ولم أحرص على الحصر في هذه العجالة، ولكن وقفت على أبرز المشاركين فقط.


رابعًا: الشكر للأبطال الشهداء:

شهداء ثورة 25 ينايرليست هناك ثورة حقيقية بلا شهداء، وكم سعدت برؤية شباب مصريين يُقبِلون على الموت بهذه الشجاعة! وقد أيقنت عندها أن الدور الملقى على عاتق مصر كبير للغاية. وأيقنت أيضًا أن هذه الروح الشجاعة ستكون بإذن الله سببًا في تحرير مصر من الفساد والظلم، وتحرير العالم الإسلامي من كافة المحتلين في فلسطين والعراق وأفغانستان والشيشان وغيرها، وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز.



لقد خرج هؤلاء الأطهار يدافعون عن حقوق مسلوبة، ويقفون في وجه طاغوت متكبر، وقد علمنا أن "مَنْ قُتِلَ دُونَ مَالِهِ فَهُوَ شَهِيدٌ"[2]، فكيف بمن قُتل دون مال الأمة جميعًا؟ وعلمنا أن الذي يقول كلمة الحق عند سلطانٍ جائر مجاهدٌ[3].. فكيف بمن يُقتل في سبيل ذلك؟ إنه مع سيِّد الشهداء حمزة t، كما أخبر رسولنا
[4].



فهنيئًا لكم أيها الشهداء, وهنيئًا لآبائكم وأمهاتكم وإخوانكم وأخواتكم، فأنتم ستشفعون لهم جميعًا بإذن الله تعالى, وأسأل الله أن يرضيكم في قبوركم ويوم بعثكم، كما أرضيتم مصر كلها بجهادكم.


خامسًا: الشكر للعلماء الذين أيدوا الثورة وباركوها:

كانت أسعد لحظات حياتي تلك الساعات اليومية التي أقضيها في ميدان التحرير.. لقد كنت أشعر أن الناس هناك مختلفون عن الناس في أي بقعة أخرى من مصر, وكنت أشعر أن ما تعلمته في الكتب على مدار السنين لا يبلغ معشار ما تعلمته في ميدان التحرير, ولقد كانت فرحتي غامرة عندما أرى الشباب يحيطون بي، يسألونني جميعًا بشغف وقلق: يا دكتور، ألسنا على الحق؟ فأطمئنهم وأثني عليهم وأبشِّرهم, وكانت أسئلتهم القلقة هذه تسعدني؛ لأنني أدركت أنهم يبحثون عن رضا الله, ومن كانت هذه حاله فالخير سيكون على يديه بإذن الله.



ومع ذلك فقد كنت أنا شخصيًّا أحتاج إلى تأييد وتثبيت من الله
, وهذا يكون على أيدي العلماء المخلصين، فكنتُ أسعد كثيرًا بسماع آراء من أثق في دينهم وعلمهم يؤيِّدون حركتنا, ويشدون على أيدينا..



ويأتي في مقدمة هؤلاء -بلا جدال- العلامة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، الذي كان واضحًا تمام الوضوح من اليوم الأول للثورة, والذي كانت كلماته تزرع اليقين في قلوب الثوار جميعًا.



أما في ميدان التحرير فكنت أسعد كل يوم برؤية رموز دعوية بارزة تقف مع الشباب في كل موضع.. تخطب وتهتف وتعلِّم وترشد.. وفي مقدمتهم أخي وحبيبي وصديقي الدكتور صفوت حجازي, وكذلك المستشار القدير محمد سليم العوا, والشيخ الأستاذ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل, والشيخ الجليل أحمد هليل، وأستاذنا الدكتور جمال عبد الهادي, وحبيبي ورفيقي الدكتور العالم صلاح سلطان, والشيخ المجاهد الكبير حافظ سلامة, والشيخ الجليل الدكتور محمد عبد المقصود, وكذلك الشيخ العالم نشأت أحمد، وغيرهم من رموز العلم والدعوة, وأعتذر بشدة لو سقط اسم من العلماء الكرام لم يتم ذكره.



إن اتفاق هذه الكوكبة من العلماء والدعاة كان أمرًا رائعًا حقًّا, وأعاد إلى أذهاننا صورة العالم العامل الناصح المجاهد، وكان هذا من أكبر صور الدعم للثورة.



وإذا تحدثنا عن العلماء، فإنني أود أن أشير هنا إلى نقطتين مهمتين:



الأولى: هي أنني أحترم العلماء الذين كانت لهم وجهة نظر شرعية مغايرة لأمر الثورة, وبالتالي كانوا واضحين في إنكار مسألة الخروج في تظاهرة أو مسيرة تندِّد بسياسات الحاكم، أو تدعو إلى تنحيته.. أحترم رأيهم -وإن كنت أخالفهم- وقد أوضحت رأيي في مقال "إنها ليست فتنة 1/2", وسأكمل قريبًا -إن شاء الله- توضيح رؤيتي في مقالي الثاني "إنها ليست فتنة 2/2". ومع ذلك، فإنني كما ذكرت أحترم موقفهم الواضح، كما أحترم تغييرهم لمواقفهم عند تبدِّي الحقيقة لهم, فبعضهم عاد وأعلن صراحة أنه مع الثورة, ويعتبرها كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر.



فهذه كانت النقطة الأولى, وهي احترام العلماء المخالفين ما داموا واضحين..



أما النقطة الثانية فهي عدم موافقتي ولا اطمئناني إلى العلماء والدعاة الذين حاولوا -كما يقولون- أن يمسكوا العصا من منتصفها! فكلمة مع الثورة وكلمة ضدها, وتأييد للشباب ثم دعوتهم للتعقل وعدم الخروج في الثورة, وإعلان بشكلٍ ما في قناة, وإعلان بشكل آخر في قناة أخرى!!



هذا التردُّد, وهذه الرؤية الضبابية وضعت الشباب في حيرة من أمرهم, ولم يشعروا بالصدق في علمائهم ودعاتهم, بل شعروا أن العالم أو الداعية لا يقول رأيه متجردًا, إنما ينظر إلى مصلحته هو في المقام الأول.. فإحدى عينيه على الشباب الذين هم وقود دعوته، والذين هم طلبته وتلامذته, وعينه الأخرى على النظام الذي لا يريد أن يعاديه، فيخسر كثيرًا لو نجح النظام في قهر الثورة.



إنني لا أدعو العلماء أن يكونوا بلا أخطاء, فهذا مستحيل؛ لأن كل إنسان يُخطئ إلا المعصومين من الأنبياء والمرسلين, ولكن أدعوهم أن يكونوا واضحين في رؤيتهم, حاسمين لمواقفهم, متحملين لمسئولية كلمتهم, وهذا هو الذي يجعل لكلماتهم ومواقفهم مصداقية عند السامعين والأتباع.


سادسًا: الشكر للقوات المسلحة المصرية:

القوات المسلحة المصريةهناك علاقة عاطفية قوية بين الشعب المصري وجيشه! فالجيش في عين الشعب هو الحامي للوطن, المدافع عنه, المتجرد لنجدته.. وهم الرجال الذين يعانون في الصحراء، وعلى الحدود من أجل راحة المواطنين في بيوتهم..



والشكر كل الشكر للجيش المصري الذي حافظ على هذه العلاقة الحميمة بينه وبين الشعب في هذه الأزمة الطاحنة.. لقد بدا الجيش كالمنقذ لجموع الثوار من قوات البلطجية والحزب الوطني والشرطة وأمن الدولة, ووقف بدباباته ومصفحاته على المحاور المختلفة؛ ليبث الأمان في قلوب المصريين..



الشكر له على عدم تهوره بإطلاق رصاصة واحدة على مصري, والشكر له للقبض على المجرمين الذين أطلقتهم الشرطة المصرية, والشكر له على الابتسامة اللطيفة والرقة في التعامل مع الثوار, والشكر له على الأدب الجم في الكلمات والأفعال, وهذا في كل طبقات الجيش من أكبر قياداته إلى أصغر جنوده.



نعم، أشكر الجيش المصري كثيرًا, وإن كان هذا لا يمنعني من التعليق على عدم رضائي على سكوت الجيش على مجزرة يوم الأربعاء 2 فبراير 2011م, حيث التزم الحياد -كما صرح بذلك قادته- حتى لا يُتهم بالانحياز إلى أحد الفريقين!



وكان الأولى أن ينحاز إلى المظلوم على حساب الظالم, وأن يدافع عن المصري الأعزل الذي يواجه بلطجيًّا خارجًا على القانون..



أنا أتفهم أن الجيش هو مؤسسة داخل المنظومة السياسية الحاكمة للبلد, ولكن رؤية الظلم المتفاقم في يوم الأربعاء، كان من المفترض أن تجعله يقف في وجه الخيول والجمال والخناجر وقنابل المولوتوف.. لكن عمومًا كانت هذه مرة واحدة, وبعدها صار الجيش حاميًا حقيقيًّا لكل المصريين المشاركين في الثورة.



كما أنني أشكر الجيش على سلاسة قيادته للبلاد بعد تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك, وعلى هدوئه في بياناته, وتقديره لحالة الشعب المنزعج من أنظمة الفساد, وعلى سرعة تعطيل الدستور, وحل مجلسي الشعب والشورى, وعلى منعه لرموز الحزب الوطني من السفر إلى حين التحقيق معها, وعلى منع السيد صفوت الشريف والدكتور فتحي سرور من دخول مجلس الشعب؛ لئلا تؤخذ أوراق قد تدين بعض الأطراف.



حفظ الله جيش مصر, وسدد رميته, وجعله مدافعًا عن الحق والعدل والكرامة.


سابعًا: الشكر لشعب تونس العظيم:

أكاد أجزم أن الله
قد جعل شعب تونس العظيم سببًا مباشرًا في نجاح الثورة المصرية، فما حدث في تونس من ثورات متلاحقة قبل أحداث مصر بأسابيع، ونجاح الثورة التونسية في دفع الرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي للتنحي والهروب، جعل الأمر ممكنًا عند الشباب المصري بالجماعات والتنظيمات المعارضة، خاصة أن المعارضة في تونس كانت أضعف بكثير من المعارضة في مصر؛ نتيجة الحرب الشعواء المباشرة التي شنَّها زين العابدين على المعارضين في الـ 19 سنة الأخيرة (بداية من 1992م).



ومن هنا وجب تقديم الشكر للشعب التونسي المناضل الذي سار الشعب المصري في ركابه، وعرف المصريون أن التغيير ممكن، وأن التوحُّد على هدف واحد يجعل تحقيقه أمرًا قريبًا بإذن الله، وهذا ما جعل الأمل لا يموت في قلوب الثائرين حتى عند اللحظات المظلمة التي كانوا يتعرضون فيها للضغط الشديد من النظام الفاسد.



ويكفي للدلالة على اعتراف الشعب المصري بجميل الشعب التونسي، رؤية الأعلام التونسية تعانق الأعلام المصرية في ميدان التحرير، في ظاهرة حب عميق تستحق كثيرًا من الإعجاب.


ثامنًا: الشكر لكل الشعوب العربية والإسلامية وكذلك الشعوب العالمية الحرة:

كان من أروع المشاهد التي شاهدتها على شاشات الفضائيات مسيرات التأييد للثورة، والتي رأيناها في معظم العواصم العربية والإسلامية والأوربية والأمريكية، وكان اللافت للنظر أن المشاركين في هذه المسيرات لم يكونوا مصريين فقط، إنما كانوا من كل الجنسيات العربية والإسلامية، بل شارك فيها أوربيون وأمريكيون غير مسلمين؛ مما يدل على روعة التجانس الإنساني في قضايا العدل والحق. ومن ثَم وجب تقديم الشكر لكل هؤلاء الأحرار، ولقد رأيناهم يوزعون الحلوى والمشروبات عند نجاح الثورة المصرية في مشهد أبكاني كثيرًا، وجعلني أدرك أن الأمل في حياة كريمة على كوكب الأرض لا يمكن أن يموت.


تاسعًا: الشكر للقنوات الفضائية الإيجابية:

أسهمت بعض القنوات الفضائية بشكل مباشر في نجاح الثورة المصرية، ويأتي في مقدمتهم بلا جدال قناة الجزيرة، التي بذلت جهدًا خارقًا في نقل الصورة من داخل ميدان التحرير وغيره من الأماكن المشتعلة بالثورة، إضافة إلى التحليلات الكثيرة المفيدة والحوارات الناجحة.. بل إنها صارت في وقت انقطاع الإنترنت والاتصالات في مصر وسيلة التواصل بين المتظاهرين هنا وهناك، وكان تعاونها لافتًا لكل نظر.



ونوجه الشكر أيضًا لقنوات البي بي سي، وقناة الحرة، وقناة الحوار، وغيرها من القنوات التي تعاملت مع الأمر بصدق وشفافية، وهذا لم يكن مفيدًا للثورة فحسب، إنما كان كاشفًا لفساد الإعلام المصري الكاذب الذي تعامل مع الأمر بتقنيات القرن التاسع عشر، فخرج هزليًّا سخيفًا ضالاًّ مضلاًّ.



ولعل ما حدث أثناء هذه الثورة من نتائج إيجابية نتيجة الإعلام القوي، يلفت أنظار المسلمين إلى أهمية هذا السلاح الفعّال، ودوره في إصلاح الشعوب.


عاشرًا: الشكر لرموز كثيرة خاطرت بمركزها من أجل إنجاح الثورة:

لا ينبغي أن يغيب عنا أن هناك العديد من المصريين الذين يعيشون حياة مستقرة في ظل النظام القديم، ومع ذلك فقد قاموا يؤيدون الثورة ويدافعون عنها؛ مما يعرضهم لخسارة كبيرة في حال فشل الثورة، لكن اتّباع الحق كان واضحًا في سلوكهم؛ مما يجعلنا نوجه لهم الشكر الجزيل على هذا الأمر، وهم رموز كثيرة يصعب حصرها في هذا المقال، منها رموز سياسية، ومنها رموز اقتصادية، ومنها رموز رياضية وفنية، ومنها رموز إعلامية، ومنها رموز دينية.. فجزاهم الله خيرًا كثيرًا، وأسأله I أن يجعل عملهم خالصًا لله..



تلك عشرة كاملة!



لقد كانت الثورة المصرية ملحمة بكل المقاييس، تضافرت فيها جهود كثيرة، واجتمعت على إنجاحها عوامل شتى، لكن أنهي مقالي بما بدأته به، أن هذا كله ما كان يجدي نفعًا، ولا يحدث أثرًا لولا فضل الله
، الذي أراد لهذه الأمة الخير، فكلل جهودها بالنجاح..



فلله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة..



{وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ} [المنافقون: 8].



ونسال الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

[1] رواه الترمذي (1954)، وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

[2] رواه البخاري (2348)، ومسلم (141).

[3] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أفضل الجهاد كلمة عدل عند سلطان جائر". رواه أبو داود (4344)، والنسائي (4209)، وابن ماجه (4011)، وصححه الألباني.

[4] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سيد الشهداء حمزة بن عبد المطلب، ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر فأمره ونهاه، فقتله". رواه السيوطي في الجامع الصغير (5988)، وقال الألباني: حسن. انظر حديث رقم (3675) في صحيح الجامع.

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني

إنها ليست فتنة



ما زالت هناك آراء كثيرة تتناولها وسائل الإعلام المختلفة في مصر وغيرها من دول العالم تتحدث عن الثورة المصرية والخلفية الشرعية لها..



وتحدثت في مقالي السابق "إنها ليست فتنه 1/3" عن التأويلات المختلفة لحديث رسول الله
: "إِذَا الْتَقَى الْمُسْلِمَانِ بِسَيْفَيْهِمَا..."[1], وذكرت أنه ليس كل من حمل سيفًا ليقاتل مسلمًا يعتبر آثمًا, وذكرت أدلة هذا الأمر, مع العلم أن الثائرين بمصر لم يحملوا سيفًا ولا سلاحًا أصلاً، إنما خرجوا بشكل سلمي في غاية الرقي.


وفي هذا المقال أناقش بعض التفسيرات لأحد أحاديث رسول الله
الصحيحة, والذي دار بين العلماء جدل كبير حول تفسيره وتأويله, ومن ثَم اختلف الموقف الفقهي اختلافًا بيِّنًا, ولكن قبل الخوض في هذا التفسير ألفت الأنظار إلى أهمية هذه الدراسة وهذا التحقيق حتى بعد نجاح الثورة المصرية؛ وذلك لأمرين:


أما الأمر الأول فهي شهادة للتاريخ ولآليات التغيير الشرعية والموافقة للمنهج الإسلامي الأصيل, فلا تُتهم هذه الثورة الكريمة بأنها "مَفْسدة"، كما ذكر لي أحد الشباب في ميدان التحرير.



وأما الأمر الثاني فهو في غاية الأهمية, وهو أن كثيرًا من الدول العربية تحتاج بشدة إلى هذه الدراسة؛ لأنها تمر بنفس الظروف التي تمر بها مصر, ومن ثَم يبقى خيار الثورة خيارًا مناسبًا لكثير منها، إذا ثبت شرعيته وموافقته لبنود الشريعة.



وأما الحديث الذي نحن بصدده في هذا المقال فهو الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم عن عبادة بن الصامت t قال: "بَايَعْنَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ
عَلَى السَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ فِي مَنْشَطِنَا وَمَكْرَهِنَا، وَعُسْرِنَا وَيُسْرِنَا، وَأَثَرَةٍ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَنْ لاَ نُنَازِعَ الأَمْرَ أَهْلَهُ، إِلاَّ أَنْ تَرَوْا كُفْرًا بَوَاحًا، عِنْدَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِيهِ بُرْهَانٌ"[2].


واستنتج بعض العلماء من هذا الحديث أن الخروج على أي حاكم مسلم غير جائز, ويلزم تكفيره قبل الخروج عليه, ومن ثَمَّ أنكروا على المصريين ثورتهم, وزعموا أنهم آثمون, وأن قتلاهم ليسوا بشهداء..



فهل هذا هو التأويل الوحيد للحديث أم أن هناك معاني أخرى لم يتطرق إليها هؤلاء العلماء الأفاضل تُغيِّر من رؤيتهم للأحداث؟! ولنا بعض التعليقات على الحديث والتي قد توضح الرؤية في هذا الأمر..


أولاً: لماذا كان الخروج على الحاكم مقرونًا برؤية "كفر" بواح, ولم يقل رسول الله : إلا إذا كان الحاكم كافرًا؟




إنني أرى أن رسول الله
أراد أن يرفع عنا حرج تكفير الحاكم قبل الخروج عليه, فهذا الحاكم قد يأتي بأعمال "كفرية" وهو ليس بكافر, وتوصيف "العمل" بالكفر أسهل كثيرًا من توصيف "شخص ما" بالكفر.


والسؤال الذي ينبغي أن نجيب عليه بصراحة هو: هل هناك "أعمال كفرية" في ظل حكم النظام المصري البائد؟ مع إعلاني الواضح الآن أنني لا أهدف إلى تكفير الأفراد.



إن أخطر ما نواجهه في مصر وكثير من الدول العربية أنها عطلت شريعة الله
عمدًا وارتضت لأنفسها دساتير وضعية مستوحاة من شرائع مختلفة, منها الإسلامي, ومنها الغربي الوضعي, ولم يكن هذا الاستبدال نتيجة جهل أو عدم دراية, بل عن عمدٍ بدعوى أن التشريعات الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية أو الإيطالية أو البلجيكية أو الأمريكية أفضل في جزئية ما من التشريع الإسلامي، الذي أوحى به رب العالمين!


ما توصيف هذا "العمل"؟

ما توصيف من قال: إن البيع مثل الربا؟

وما توصيف من يخرج التصاريح للراقصات الخليعات, ويسمح بالإباحية في وسائل الإعلام, ولا يدَّعي أن هذا منكر ينبغي محاربته, بل في منتهى التحدي للشريعة يعطيهم الجوائز والحوافز, ويعتبرهم قدوات للشباب؟

وما توصيف موالاة اليهود الصهاينة على حساب الفلسطينيين المسلمين؟

وما توصيف تعطيل الزكاة؟

وما توصيف فتنة الناس عن دينهم في السجون والمعتقلات, وتعذيبهم تعذيبًا احترافيًّا باستخدام أجهزة مستوردة لذلك خِصِّيصى؟!



إن هذه أعمال كفرية في رأي كثير من العلماء, وإن كان المعظم يتحرج من تكفير الفاعل, وأنا معهم؛ لأن عملية التكفير لا بُدَّ أن تسير في خطوات معينة من المناظرة والتبيين وسماع وجهات النظر الدافعة لهذه الأعمال..



لكن على العموم، فالرسول
أخرجنا من هذا المأزق بتوضيحه أن الخروج على الحاكم لا يستلزم تكفيره هو شخصيًّا, ولكن لأنه ارتضى وجود أعمال كفرية في بلده, ولم يتحرك لتغييرها, بل على العكس فعلها وباركها وشجَّع عليها.

ثانيًا: سؤال قد يُغيِّر تمامًا من رؤية المفسرين للحديث! ما المقصود بالكفر في الحديث؟! هل هو الكفر المخرِج من الملة؟ أم هو نوع آخر من الكفر؟




اقرأ هذه المفاجأة..!!



يقول النووي -رحمه الله- في شرحه لصحيح مسلم: "والمراد بالكفر هنا المعاصي, ومعنى (عندكم من الله فيه برهان) أي: تعلمونه من دين الله تعالى. ومعنى الحديث: لا تنازعوا ولاة الأمور في ولايتهم, ولا تعترضوا عليهم إلا أن تروا منهم منكرًا محققًا تعلمونه من قواعد الإسلام"[3].



ونقل ابن حجر العسقلاني في شرحه للبخاري نفس الكلمات عن النووي..



إن هذه رؤية جديدة لقارئ الحديث..



فلو كان المقصود في الحديث هو منازعة السلطان عند رؤية المعاصي, فما أكثر المعاصي التي نراها في البلاد, ولا يختلف عليها اثنان!!



وبهذا المقياس فإنّ نهب ثروات البلد بالمليارات يعد معصية كافية لخروج الناس على حاكمها الذي يشجع هذا النهب؛ لأن جميع الشعب بلا استثناء يعاني من هذا النهب, فضلاً عن بقية المعاصي والشرور.



لكن ما الذي دعا العلماء لتفسير الكفر بالمعصية؟



لأن هذا هو الذي يتفق مع روح الشريعة ومقاصدها, فليس من المعقول أن الشريعة التي جعلها الله
هداية للناس وراحة لهم تكون هي القاضية بأن يُترك الحاكم الفاسد الظالم يرتكب كل المنكرات, ويشجع على كل المعاصي, وينتشر فساده في كل بقعة في الدولة بما له من طاقات وإمكانيات.. وليس من المعقول أن الشريعة العادلة تقضي بأن يضحي الشعب كله من أجل بقاء الظالم في كرسيِّه, وليس من المعقول أن تقبل الشريعة الحكيمة لأمة الإسلام أن تظل هذه الأمة المجيدة مهينة ومُستنزَفة وتابعة لغيرها, وذليلة بين الأمم عدة عشرات من السنين؛ لأنه لا يجوز الخروج على الحاكم ما دام مسلمًا.


ليس هذا هو روح الشريعة, ولا مقصدها, وليس هذا هو الغرض من الخلق, فقد وضَّح لنا الله
غاية الخلق فقال: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ} [الذاريات: 56]. فيستحيل أن تكون الشريعة حاكمة بأن تظل الأجيال تلو الأجيال لا تعبد الله حقًّا, وتعيش في جو موبوء من المعاصي والكبائر تحرُّجًا من الخروج على حاكمٍ بالَغَ في الإجرام والتعنت والبغي والعدوان.


لكل ما سبق تأول النووي وابن حجر وغيرهما كلمة الكفر على أنها المعاصي؛ لكي يتحقق مقصد الشريعة الأول, وهو الحفاظ على دين الناس, ولكي تتحقق كذلك بقية مقاصد الشريعة مثل الحفاظ على النفس والمال والعقل والنسل, وكل ذلك ضائع في ظل حكومات الفساد.



وليس هذا فقط, بل إن العلماء الأجلاء استندوا إلى روايات أخرى للحديث بيَّنت أن المقصود فعلاً من كلمة الكفر في هذا الحديث هو المعصية, فقد وقع في رواية حبان أبي النضر: "إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْصِيةً للِّهِ بَوَاحًا"[4], وعند أحمد من طريق عمير بن هانئ, عن جنادة: "مَا لَمْ يَأْمُرُوكَ بِإِثْمٍ بَوَاحًا"[5]. فهذه الروايات تفسِّر كلمة "الكفر" التي جاءت في الحديث بالمعصية والإثم, وهذا أقرب إلى مقاصد الشريعة كما وضَّحنا.


ثالثًا: تعارف العلماء على أن هناك نوعين من الكفر:


كفر عملي, وكفر اعتقادي, وهذا يتفق مع ما ذكرته في النقطة الأولى؛ فالعلماء يقولون: إن هناك من يرتكب عملاً كفريًّا ولكنه يعتقد في داخله أن شرع الله حق, ولكنه يخالف لضعفٍ في نفسه, فهذه كفره عملي وليس اعتقاديًّا, وهو أهون؛ إذ إنه لا يُخرِج من الإسلام, ولكن يُفسَّق صاحبه. أما الذي يخالف الشريعة اعتقادًا منه أن تشريع البشر أفضل من تشريع الرب في نقطة ما, فهذا كفره اعتقادي, وهو خطير؛ لأنه مُخرِج من الإسلام.



ولأننا لا نطَّلع على قلوب الحكام, فنحن نقول: إن التحاكم إلى غير شرع الله
كفر عملي على الأقل, وقد يكون اعتقاديًّا, ولكن لا نبني على هذا دون تمحيص.


وأول من تكلم في هذه النقطة ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, وقال ذلك عند تفسيره لقول الله
: {وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ} [المائدة: 44], فقال: "إنه ليس بالكفر الذي يذهبون إليه, إنه ليس كفرًا ينقل عن الملة, بل كفر دون كفر"[6].


وتبعه في ذلك عطاء رحمه الله، فقال في تفسير كلمة (الكافرون)، (الظالمون), (الفاسقون): "كفر دون كفر، وفسق دون فسق، وظلم دون ظلم"[7].



والمرجع في النهاية للتفرقة بين النوعين من الكفر هو الاعتقاد والنية, فلو كان يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ضعفًا في نفسه مع قناعته أن حكم الله هو الحق، فهذا كافر كفرًا عمليًّا, وهو كفر دون كفر لا يخرج من الملة, وإن كان يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله استحلالاً لهذا الفساد, وقناعةً به، فإن هذا كفر اعتقادي مُخرِج من الملة بنص الآية.



وأسقط العلماء بعد ذلك هذه القاعدة على أحاديث وآيات كثيرة؛ فقد قال رسول الله
مثلاً: "الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمُ الصَّلاَةُ، فَمَنْ تَرَكَهَا فَقَدْ كَفَرَ"[8]. فهل يكفر كل تارك للصلاة؟ قال الشافعي وأبو حنيفة ومالك: إن هذا كفر دون كفر ما دام غير مُستحِلٍّ للترك, أما إن كان مستحلاًّ فهو كافر كفرًا اعتقاديًّا. وقال الإمام أحمد: إنه كافر كفرًا اعتقاديًّا في الحالتين؛ لمطلق اللفظ في الحديث. ولكن الجمهور على خلاف هذا.


فلماذا قَبِلنا أن نقلل كلمة "الكفر" في حديث الصلاة من الكفر الاعتقادي إلى الكفر العملي حمايةً للمسلمين الذين لا يُصلُّون, مع أن عدم صلاتهم تعود عليهم وحدهم بالضرر, ورفضنا أن نسمِّي الكفر في حديث "الحاكم" كفرًا عمليًّا؛ بمعنى أنه معصية لا تُخرِج من الملة, مع أن ضرر الحاكم الظالم يعود على الأمة بكاملها وليس عليه هو وحده؟!



إن الأولى هنا أن نقلِّل من كلمة الكفر في حديث الحاكم؛ حتى نتيح الفرصة للخروج عليه إذا كان ناشرًا للمعاصي حتى نحفظ دين الناس, ونحقِّق لهم مقاصد الشريعة.



ومثل ما قلناه في حديث الصلاة نجده في أحاديث كثيرة، قال أغلب العلماء: إن الكفر المقصود فيها ليس هو الكفر المخرج من الملة.



ومثال هذه الأحاديث: "سِبَابُ الْمُسْلِمِ فُسُوقٌ، وَقِتَالُهُ كُفْرٌ"[9]. وبديهي أنني لو قاتلت جاري أو صاحبي لا أكفر بذلك, فهو كفر دون كفر؛ أي معصية كبيرة.



وكذلك قوله
: "أَيُّمَا عَبْدٍ أَبَقَ مِنْ مَوَالِيهِ، فَقَدْ كَفَرَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْهِمْ"[10]. فهل إذا هرب عبدٌ من مواليه خرج بذلك عن الإسلام، أم أن هذا كفر دون كفر؟


وأيضًا قوله
: "مَنْ حَلَفَ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ كَفَرَ أَوْ أَشْرَكَ"[11]. والحديث في سنن الترمذي, وهو حسن, وقد علَّق عليه الترمذي بقوله: وفُسِّر هذا الحديث عند بعض أهل العلم أن قوله: "فقد كفر أو أشرك" على التغليظ؛ أي أن الحالف بغير الله لا يكفر حقيقةً، إنما يأتي منكرًا عظيمًا استحقّ أن يُوصف بالكفر مع أنه ليس كفرًا حقيقيًّا.


وذكر الله في حق آكلي الربا -كما جاء في سورة البقرة- أنهم خالدون في جهنم, فقال: {فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} [البقرة: 275]. ثم عقَّب على ذلك بقوله: {يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ} [البقرة: 276]. والكَفَّار هو شديد الكفر, فهل الذي يتعامل بالربا يكفر أم أن هذا للتغليظ, وهو كفر دون كفر؟!



ومثال ذلك كثير جدًّا, وهو يدفعنا إلى رؤية جديدة للحديث الذي ينهى عن منازعة السلطان؛ حتى لا يعم فساد الحكام, خاصة أن الجميع يعلم أنَّ مَن أَمِنَ العقوبة فسد حاله, فلو ضمن الحاكم الظالم أن أحدًا لن يخلعه لظلمه وفساده لبالَغَ في هذا الظلم والفساد وطغى, ولكان قدوةً لكل الظالمين. أما إذا خلعه شعبه نتيجة هذا الظلم والفساد, فإن هذا يكون رادعًا لغيره, وهذا أيضًا يتناسق مع روح الشريعة التي فرضت الحدود التي تبدو لبعض الناس قاسية, لكنها في حقيقة الأمر رادعة لبقية الناس أن يأتوا نفس المنكر.


رابعًا: إذا رفض العلماء خروج مجموعة من المتظاهرين يطلبون من الحاكم الكف عن الفساد:


إنها ليست فتنة



وذلك بدعوى أن هذه صورة من صور الخروج على الحاكم، فإنهم يقعون في معضلة كبيرة, وهي التعارض مع كوكبة من الأحاديث النبوية التي تحضّ على محاسبة الحكام, بل والأخذ على أيديهم إذا فسدوا.. وسنضطر هنا إلى تأويل الأحاديث تأويلاً لا يتناسق مع روح الشريعة؛ إذ إنه يرسِّخ الظلم والفساد, ويربِّي المسلمين على الذل والهوان والانكسار, وقَبول الأمر الواقع دون سعي إلى تغييره.



ولنراجع بعض هذه الأحاديث..



يقول رسول الله
: "إِنَّ النَّاسَ إِذَا رَأَوُا الظَّالِمَ فَلَمْ يَأْخُذُوا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ، أَوْشَكَ أَنْ يَعُمَّهُمُ اللَّهُ بِعِقَابٍ"[12].


والسؤال: كيف يمكن أن نأخذ على يد حاكم ظالم لنطبِّق الحديث النبوي؟



هل نرسل رسالة لطيفة في السر؟



ستجد هذه الرسالة عشرات الأبواب الموصدة قبل أن تصل إلى الزعيم الظالم, فلم يعد الأمر كما كان في السابق حينما كان يمكن للمحكوم أن يطرق باب الحاكم ويناصحه.



هل نضع رسالتنا على الإنترنت؛ لعله يطالع بنفسه، أو أحد المقربين المخلصين له؟



لقد فعلت ذلك بنفسي, ووضعت رسالة على موقعي قصة الإسلام بعنوان: "بيان إلى حكام العرب والمسلمين إني لكم ناصح أمين" وذلك بتاريخ 14/5/2009م, ولكن ليس هناك مجيب!!



هل ننصح في خطبة جمعة مثلاً؟



فعلت ذلك في خطبة جمعة سنة 2003م في أعقاب احتلال العراق، أنصح فيها الرئيس حسني مبارك بعدم التخاذل في مسألة العراق, وعدم الموالاة للأمريكان على حساب المسلمين, فكان الجزاء الاعتقال, والمنع النهائي من الخطابة في مصر كلها, والذي ظل معمولاً به حتى قيام ثورة 25 يناير المباركة في 2011م، حيث قررت العودة إلى الخطابة بعد سقوط النظام الفاسد الظالم.



ماذا نفعل حتى نطبِّق الحديث ونأخذ على يد الظالم؟



لقد سكتنا على الظالمين السنوات والسنوات، فتحقَّق فينا التهديد الذي أطلقة رسول الله
! لقد عمَّنا الله بعقابٍ من عنده, وما هذه الأزمات الاقتصادية إلا نوع من هذا العقاب, وما التبعية للغرب إلا نوع من هذا العقاب، وكذلك الاحتلال لأراضينا، والقتل لأبنائنا، والانتهاك لمقدساتنا، والسخرية من ثوابتنا.. كل هذه أنواع من العقاب.. فإلى متى أيها العلماء الأفاضل؟


لقد كان من الضروري أن نخرج في مسيرة تضم عددًا كبيرًا من المشاركين؛ حتى يلفتوا أنظار الحاكم الظالم القابع في قصره الرئاسي تحت حراسة مئات الآلاف -دون مبالغة- من الجنود..



وليست هذه الثورة هي المسيرة الأولى للذين يريدون أن يأخذوا على يد الظالم؛ لقد قمنا بوقفات عديدة وكثيرة, سواءٌ في نوادي أعضاء هيئة التدريس, أو في النقابات, أو في الشوارع والميادين, أو في ساحات الجامعات.. وطالبنا عشرات ومئات المرات بوقف الفساد والظلم.. ولا مجيب.



فما العمل؟!



نحن نريد أن نأخذ على يد الظالم, ولا نستطيع لفترات طويلة.. وعانى الشرفاء في الوطن من الاعتقالات, والمحاكم العسكرية, وتجميد الأموال, وانتهاك حرمات البيوت, وغلق الشركات والمصالح, وتسريح الموظفين, وتلفيق قضايا غسل الأموال والإرهاب، وغيرها.



يا فقهاء الأمة، هل في ظل كل هذه الأجواء يحرم على المسلمين أن يخرجوا في مسيرة سلمية يطلبون من الزعيم الظالم أن يكفّ عن ظلمهم, وأن يتركهم وشأنهم؟



إننا في الواقع نحتاج إلى مراجعة دقيقة لشريعتنا لنفهم مقاصدها, فليس من المعقول أن نقبل كل هذه المفاسد, ونرضى بهذا الذل والهوان, حتى لا تُراق بعض الدماء الزكية من الآخذين على يد الحاكم الظالم, أو تراق بعض دماء البلطجية المدافعين عن الفساد.. وليس من المعقول أن نقبل لأمتنا وضعًا مخزيًا بين الأمم، فنكون في ذيل الدول وتحت أقدامهم؛ حتى لا يموت بعضنا.



أيها العلماء الكرام، كيف يمكن أن أفهم قوله تعالى: {وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ * إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} [الشورى: 41، 42]؟



أليس المفهوم من الآية أن الذين خرجوا ينتصرون لأنفسهم بعد ظلم السنين ليس عليهم سبيل أو عقاب من الله, وأن العقاب من الله سيكون على الزعيم الظالم حسني مبارك ومَن عاونه من بطانة السوء على ظلم الناس, والبغي في الأرض بغير الحق؟



وكيف يمكن أن أفهم مديح الله
للمؤمنين الذين يتصفون بصفة عدم قبول البغي والظلم، حين قال سبحانه: {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْبَغْيُ هُمْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ} [الشورى: 39]؟


وما المراد من قولة تعالى: {لاَ يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلاَّ مَنْ ظُلِمَ} [النساء: 148]؟



وكيف يمكن أن نفهم حديث البخاري الذي قال فيه رسول الله
: "مَثَلُ الْقَائِمِ عَلَى حُدُودِ اللَّهِ وَالْوَاقِعِ فِيهَا كَمَثَلِ قَوْمٍ اسْتَهَمُوا عَلَى سَفِينَةٍ، فَأَصَابَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَعْلاَهَا وَبَعْضُهُمْ أَسْفَلَهَا، فَكَانَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَسْفَلِهَا إِذَا اسْتَقَوْا مِنَ الْمَاءِ مَرُّوا عَلَى مَنْ فَوْقَهُمْ، فَقَالُوا: لَوْ أَنَّا خَرَقْنَا فِي نَصِيبِنَا خَرْقًا، وَلَمْ نُؤْذِ مَنْ فَوْقَنَا. فَإِنْ يَتْرُكُوهُمْ وَمَا أَرَادُوا هَلَكُوا جَمِيعًا، وَإِنْ أَخَذُوا عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ نَجَوْا وَنَجَوْا جَمِيعًا"؟


فإذا كان رسول الله
قد جوَّز الأخذ على يد الخارقين للسفينة مع حسن نياتهم, ونبل مقاصدهم؛ لأنهم سيؤدون إلى غرق السفينة دون قصد, فماذا يمكن أن نفعل مع الأشرار الذين خرقوا آلاف الثقوب في سفينة مصر عمدًا, حتى كادت البلاد أن تغرق تمامًا, وحتى بلغت الديون المتراكمة على الدولة حوالي تريليون جنيه, وتردي الوضع السياسي والعسكري والاقتصادي والاجتماعي, وعاش أكثر من 40 مليون مصري على أقل من دولارين يوميًّا؟


هل نسكت لتجنُّب الفتنة, فتتضاعف ديون البلد, ويتراكم الظلم بشكل أكبر؟



وهل قرأ أساتذتي من العلماء قوله
: "أَفْضَلُ الْجِهَادِ كَلِمَةُ عَدْلٍ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ"[13]؟ إن من الواضح من صياغة الحديث أن الأمر ليس مجرد رسالة لطيفة سرية, أو إشارة خفيفة من عالم إلى حاكم, وإنما هو قول صريح مباشر يجد معارضة من الحاكم فيصرُّ العالم أو الناصح على كلمته, فيغضب الحاكم ويهدِّد, فيبقى الناصح على نصحه غير متردِّد ولا متهاون, وهذا هو المفهوم من كلمة (الجهاد), وهذا ليس جهادًا عاديًّا, إنما هو (أفضل الجهاد) كما يقول رسول الله .. والأمر قد ينتهي بالقتل؛ ومن ثَم فإصرار المطالبين بالحق لا يجب أن يتوقف عند احتمال إراقة الدماء, بل يستمر إذا كان يغلب على الظن أنه يمكن أن يؤدي إلى نتيجة إيجابية, ولو كان الثمن هو ذهاب الروح.


ويؤيد هذا المنحى الحديث النبوي الصحيح الذي رواه الهيتمي, وقال فيه رسول الله
: "أَفْضَلُ الشُّهَدَاءِ حَمْزَةُ، وَرَجُلٌ قَامَ إلَى إمَامٍ جَائِرٍ فَأَمَرَهُ وَنَهَاهُ، فَقَتَلَهُ"[14].. ولو كان الحرص على الروح وعدم إراقة الدماء أولى من الأخذ على يد الحاكم، ما رفع الله قدر هذا الرجل إلى قمة الشهداء مع حمزة بن عبد المطلب t. وبالمناسبة فإن لفظ "أفضل" الشهداء, والذي جاء في رواية الهيتمي, أصح من لفظ "سيد" الشهداء, والذي جاء في رواية الذهبي.

خامسًا: ما هي مقاصد الشريعة؟


لقد تعارف العلماء على أن مقاصد الشريعة خمسة, وهي مرتبة من الأعلى إلى الأدنى كالتالي: حفظ الدين، ثم النفس، ثم العقل، ثم النسل، ثم المال. وأنا في الحقيقة أختلف قليلاً مع العلماء الأجلاء في حصر مقاصد الشريعة في خمسة أمور فقط؛ لأنني أرى أن هناك أمورًا جاءت الشريعة لحفظها, ولا تندرج تحت هذه الكليات الخمس, وقد ناقشت ذلك في أحد كتبي الحديثة, وهو كتاب "المشترك الإنساني", ولكن ليس المجال هنا لهذا التفصيل..



لكني اتفق مع العلماء الأجلاء أن حفظ الدين مقدَّم على حفظ أي شيء آخر, بما فيها حفظ النفس والمال.. ومن ثَم فلا يمكن لمن أراد تطبيق مقاصد الشريعة بشكل سليم أن يترك كل المفاسد الهائلة التي تموج بها البلاد, والتي تُضيِّع الدين من أكثر من وجه؛ لكي يحفظ أنفس الناس وأموالها. ولذلك وجب التضحية بالنفس والمال لكي يستقر الدين, ولو كان هذا الاستقرار مربوطًا بخلع الحاكم الفاسد الذي لا يطبِّق شرع الله
, ويظلم الناس، ويجور عليهم، ويهين الأمة, ويوالي أعداءها, ويحارب أهل الدين فيها, خاصة إنْ غلب على الظن أن هذا الخروج سيؤدي فعلاً إلى خلع الطواغيت, وهذا ما ذكره ابن حجر العسقلاني في شرحه لصحيح البخاري، إذ قال: "ونقل ابن التين عن الداوديّ قال: الذي عليه العلماء في أمراء الجور أنه إنْ قُدِر على خلعه بغير فتنة ولا ظلم وَجَب, وإلا فالواجب الصبر"[15].


وهذا فعلاً ما غلب على ظن الثائرين في الثورة المصرية. ومن الملاحظ أن الثائرين في بداية الأمر لم يطلبوا خلع الرئيس الفاسد, بل طالبوا بإصلاحات فقط في الدولة؛ لأنه غلب على ظنهم في هذه المرحلة أنهم لا يقدرون على خلعه, فلما تغيَّرت الأوضاع بتوفيق الله
, وغلب على الظن إمكانية الخلع ثبتوا على ذلك, وحقق الله ظنهم, وأكرمهم بخلع الحاكم الفاسد وقطاع كبير من سدنته وبطانته.. فهل الوضع الآن أفضل للدين, أم ترك الطاغية في كرسيِّه أفضل للإسلام؟ سؤال سيكشف لنا حقيقة الأمر بوضوح!

سادسًا: من هو الحاكم الذي لا ينبغي للناس أن يخرجوا عليه؟


هل تتوافر في هذا الحاكم الفاسد الظالم الصفات التي من أجلها نقبل وجوده حتى مع ظلمه وتكبره, أم أنه لا يصلح في الأساس أن يكون حاكمًا؟



وهناك سؤال عجيب يكشف الأمور بجلاء: مَن مِن شعب مصر اختار الرئيس حسني مبارك زعيمًا للأمة؟! إن الجميع يعلم أن مصر لم تشهد في تاريخها انتخابات نزيهة, وأن الرئيس مبارك فُرِض على الشعب فرضًا دون مبايعة, وحتى في المرة التي أُجري فيها انتخابات هزلية مع اثنين من المنافسين, كانت الانتخابات في غاية السخف, فهي أوَّلاً مزورة, وثانيًا مع شخصيات منافسة ضعيفة للغاية, لا يمكن للشعب أن يختارها حتى لو كانت الانتخابات صحيحة, ثم ثالثًا انتهى المطاف بالمنافسَيْن الاثنين إلى السجون؛ لتكون إشارة واضحة لكل من ينافس الحاكم الظالم!! ورابعًا تم تبديل الدستور عن طريق مجلس الشعب المزوَّر؛ ليضمن عدم ترشيح شخصية نظيفة صالحة أمام الرئيس.



أبعد كل هذا نقول: هذا حاكم لا ينبغي الخروج عليه؟ وهذا حاكم نقبل بزعامته حتى لا تحدث فتنة؟



إن هذا الحاكم أدخلنا في نفق مظلم لا نهاية له, ومن ثَم كان إكمال المسير في النفق المظلم نوعًا من العبث تأباه الشريعة الحكيمة.



فهذه نقطة مهمة في مسألة الحاكم, فهو سارق للحكم وليس مُبايَعًا من الشعب.. وهذا مخالفٌ للدين, ومخالف للدستور, ومخالف للعُرف.



ثم هل قام هذا الحاكم بواجباته التي أملتها عليه الشريعة حتى يبقيه الشعب في كرسيه برغم ظلمه؟



إن الشريعة تلزم الحاكم المسلم أن يحفظ الدين, وأن يقاوم البدع, وأن يحكم بالعدل, وأن يأخذ الحق للمظلومين, وأن يحمي البلاد, ويقوِّي الجيش, ويقيم الحدود, وأن يجمع الزكاة وينفقها في مصارفها, وأن يولِّي الأَكْفَاء الأُمَناء, وغير ذلك من الأمور التي بيَّنتها الشريعة.. فهل يفعل ذلك الحاكم الذي أراد الشعب أن يخلعه؟



فلماذا يأخذ العلماء من الشريعة باب عدم جواز الخروج على الحاكم, ولا يتباحثون في أبواب أدوار الحاكم ومهامّه؟



إن هذا دينٌ, وذاك دين أيضًا.



وفي هذه النقطة يجدر الإشارة إلى صياغة النص النبوي, فقد قال عبادة بن الصامت t عن مبايعة الرسول
: "وأن لا ننازع الأمر[16] أهله". أفلا يعطي هذا التعبير إضافة لقارئ الحديث؟ أو من ناحية أخرى لماذا لم يقل: "أن لا ننازع الأمر"؟ وتركها هكذا مطلقة دون تقييدها بـ(أهله).


واقع الأمر أن هذا يشير إلى أن المنهيَّ عنه ليس منازعة أي سلطان, إنما المنهيُّ عنه هو منازعة مَن هو "أهلٌ" للسلطان!



فمن هو "أهل" السلطان؟



هو الرجل الذي بايعه الناس، وتحققت فيه شروط الإمامة, وقام بتنفيذ واجبات الحاكم المسلم.. أما الذي خالف في أحد هذه الأمور فهو متسلِّق وسارق للحكم وليس أهلاً للسلطان. ويؤيد هذا ما جاء في القرآن الكريم في قولة تعالى: {وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ} [البقرة: 124]. فالذي يريد أن يكون إمامًا للمسلمين لا بُدَّ أن يسير على منهج إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام, أما الذي يُبدِّل ويحرِّف ويظلم فلا ينال عهد الله؛ أي لا ينال الإمامة, وإنْ كان من ذرية إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ أي: ولو كان مسلمًا. وهذا يتناسق تمامًا مع مقاصد الشريعة, وهو يهدف إلى العدل والرحمة والأمانة والقوَّة في الحق, وكلها أصول في الشريعة.


سابعًا: لماذا ذكر رسول الله في الحديث كلمة "بواحًا" توصيفًا للكفر؟ سواء كان المقصود بكلمة الكفرِ الكفرَ العملي أو الاعتقادي؟




فَهِم كثير من العلماء أن المقصود بكلمة الكفر البواح أو المعصية البواح، هو الكفر أو المعصية التي لا تحتاج إلى تأويل؛ أي إنّ العلماء متفقون على حرمتها.



وهذا معنى جميل ودقيق وصحيح, ولكني أضيف إليه معنى آخر أراه مهمًّا.. وهو أن هذا الكفر -أو المعصية- معلنٌ به, ومجاهر به؛ لأن كلمة "بواحًا" تعني "ظاهرًا", فنحن لا تعنينا المعاصي التي يتوارى بها السلطان عن الناس, ولا يجوز لنا أن نتجسس عليه, أما المعاصي الظاهرة فخطيرة, خاصة أنه بوصفه "إمامًا" يُعتبر قدوة لشعبه, فلو ظهرت معصية كانت سببًا في تفشي المعاصي في الشعب, فما بالكم بمن يشجِّع على المعاصي, ولا يكتفي بإظهارها..!! فهذه جائزة تُعطى لأديب منحرف يتعدَّى على أصول الدين, وهذه هدية تُعطى لفنانة تتكشف وتتعرى أمام الشعب بكامله, وهذا رِبًا يُشجَّع, وهذا بنك إسلامي يُعطَّل, وهذا حجاب يُخلَع, وهذه لحية تُحلَق, وهذا مجرم في أجهزة الأمن يُعذِّب المعتقلين السياسيين فيُكافَأ ويرتقي في المناصب, وهذا رئيس تحرير يُنافِق فيُكرَّم.



هذا هو الكفر البواح, أو المعصية البواح..



ظهور بلا حياء, وإعلان بلا خجل..



وليس التحذير في الخروج على السلطان لمثل هذه النوعية من السلاطين, بل هؤلاء ينبغي للمسلمين الصادقين أن يبذلوا الجهد والفكر والمال والنفس لينقذوا أنفسهم والأمة من حكمه, فما لهذا العبث خُلِقْنَا!


ثامنًا: من الذي خالف الدستور في هذه المسألة؟ هل الثوار أم الحاكم المستبد؟


إنها ليست فتنة



لقد تعارف الناس على وضع قانون يحكم العلاقة بينهم؛ ليعرف كل إنسان حقَّه دون تعدٍّ من الآخرين, فلا يظلم الحاكم المحكومين, ولا يتعدى المحكومون على حق الحاكم.. وكان من المفترض أن يحتكم الحاكم إلى شرع الله خالصًا دون انتقاء, ولكن عَدَل عن ذلك إلى دستور وضعي أخذ من القرآن والسُّنَّة كما أخذ من غيرهما.. ومع ذلك فهو مخالف في أفعاله للدستور الذي ارتضاه, في حين يسير الثوار على دستور الحاكم دون مخالفة!



فلو رجعنا إلى دستوره -الذي قَبِل أن يحكم البلاد به, ومن ثَمَّ فلا ينبغي له أن يغضب إذا اتّبع شعبه هذا الدستور- نجد أن المادة (54) من الدستور المصري تنصُّ على حق الشعب في التظاهر السلمي, والمسيرات التي لا تسعى إلى التخريب, وأن رجال الشرطة أو أمن الدولة لا دخل لهم بهذه المسيرات! وراجعوا معي نص هذه المادة: "للمواطنين حق الاجتماع الخاص في هدوء غير حاملين سلاحًا, ودون حاجة إلى إخطار سابق, ولا يجوز لرجال الأمن حضور اجتماعاتهم الخاصة, والاجتماعات العامة, والمواكب, والتجمعات مباحة في حدود القانون".



الله أكبر!!



أليس هذا ما فعله المتظاهرون في يوم 25 يناير, وفي الأيام التي بعدها؟! فلماذا حضر رجال الأمن اجتماعاتهم بينما الدستور لا يجيز لهم ذلك؟ وإذا كانت التجمعات والمواكب مباحة, فلماذا يُطْلَق الماء ثم الرصاص المطاطي ثم الرصاص الحي ثم قنابل المولوتوف على تجمُّعات المواطنين الذين خرجوا بدون سلاح؟



من هنا الذي خالف الدستور؟



فالمسيرة -إذن- خرجت بإذن الحاكم ضِمنًا, فلماذا الإنكار عليها؟



فإن قيل: إن هذه المسيرات تطلب من الحاكم التنحي عن الحكم, وهذا خروج عليه, ولا يتفق مع شرعية الحاكم, ويتنافى مع مبدأ الطاعة له.. إنْ قيل هذا, فنقول في هذا الأمر نقطتين:



النقطة الأولى: هي ما قلناه سابقًا من أن هذا الحاكم غير شرعي أصلاً؛ لأنه أتى بالتزوير.



والنقطة الثانية -مهمة جدًّا- وهي: أن الدستور المصري ذاته يجعل شرعية الشعب أعلى من شرعية الحاكم, بل أعلى من شرعية الدستور ذاته!



وراجعوا الدستور يا شعب مصر؛ حتى لا يضحك عليكم الطغاة, ويخدعكم المنافقون؛ فالمادة الثالثة من الدستور المصري تقول: "السيادة للشعب وحده, وهو مصدر السلطات, ويمارس الشعب هذه السيادة ويحميها, ويصون الوحدة الوطنية على الوجه المُبيَّن في الدستور".



فالشرعية الأعلى للشعب, والسيادة الأقوى للشعب..



فلو خرجت عدة ملايين كل يوم في كل محافظات مصر تطلب من الرئيس التنحي، فإن الرئيس يسقط عندئذٍ بشكل تلقائي, بل يتعطل الدستور, وتُنفَّذ إرادة الشعب.. وقد ظهر هذا واضحًا جليًّا في الثورة المصرية, حيث خرجت الملايين بشكل واضح تنادي بإسقاط النظام كله بما فيه الرئيس, بينما لم يخرج على الجانب الآخر لتأييد الرئيس إلا عدة مئات أو آلاف على أقصى تقدير, وكان معظمهم من البلطجية ورجال الأمن وسوقة الحزب الوطني, وقد كان منظرهم مزريًا, وهم ينادون ببقاء الرئيس, وجُلُّهم من الجهلة والفسقة والمأجورين.. لقد كان منظرًا مهينًا جدًّا للرئيس.



ولكن الشاهد أن الشعب بخروجه الجماعي هذا أسقط شرعية الرئيس بنص الدستور، الذي يقبل الرئيس أن يرجع إليه, فلماذا الإنكار على الثوار؟!



إننا نحتاج بصدق في المرحلة القادمة أن نعرف شيئًا عن حقوقنا, وأن نزيل الأمية القانونية التي نُعاني منها, فقد خدعونا في هذه الثورة بأن تنحي الرئيس سيسبِّب مشكلة دستورية لا مخرج منها! بينما الواقع أن الدستور يُلزِم الرئيس بالتنحي إذا اجتمع شعبه على ذلك, فضلاً عن أن الرئيس ذاته, وحكومته ذاتها, ما كانوا يعبئون مطلقًا بالدستور في تصرفاتهم, فقد كنا نعيش حقيقةً في دولة بلا قانون!!


تاسعًا: المنازعة الواردة في الحديث تدور بين رجلين, لكل واحد منهما أنصار:


ومن ثَم فاحتمال الفتنة وارد, واحتمال عدم توقف الحرب كبير, لكن هذا الحديث لا يُسقَط على واقعنا في هذه الثورة.. وليسأل كل واحد منا نفسه: مَن هذا الرجل الذي خرج الناس يطلبون تعيينه كرئيس بدلاً من مبارك؟ إنك لو سألت خمسين رجلاً من الثوار لعلك تخرج بخمسين اسمًا لمرشحين للرئاسة! إن الثائرين لم يخرجوا طلبًا لملك معين, أو انحيازًا لشخص بذاته.. بل إننا -وحتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور, وبعد نجاح الثورة- لا نتفق على اسم واحد, ولا حتى على عشرة أسماء!



فالصدام لم يكن بين زعيمين نخشى فناء قوة كلِّ واحدٍ منهما في الصراع, إنما كان الصدام بين الشعب -بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من ثِقل وقوة- وبين زعيم مستبد, معه حاشية فاسدة معظمها يحترف الإجرام.. فأين الفتنة هنا؟!



فهل إذا تسلَّط عدة مئات أو آلاف من المرتشين والمجرمين واللصوص والمدلسين والمنافقين على مقدرات وممتلكات خمسة وثمانين مليون إنسان, فعلى الملايين أن ترضخ اتقاءً للفتنة؟!



إنني -والله- لا أبالغ في هذا الكلام!



إن كل وزارة أو هيئة يسيطر على مقدراتها المالية ويستنزفها عدة أفراد لعلهم لا يتجاوزون عشرين أو ثلاثين, بينما يعيش عشرات الآلاف في داخل الوزارة أو مئات الآلاف -إذا نظرنا إلى أسرهم- في حالةٍ من الفقر المدقع!



فهل إذا خرج الشعب المقهور هذا يطلب من القلة الفاجرة التي سرقت بغباء, وتجاوزت باستهزاء, أن تكفّ عن السرقة يصبح الشعب في هذه الحالة مخطئًا خطأً شرعيًّا؟



إن واقع الأمر -أيها العلماء الأجلاء- أنني لا أرى المنازعة الواردة في الحديث منطبقة أبدًا على الظرف الذي نعيشه, فلا داعي لتحميل النص النبوي ما لا يطيق؛ فإن تحريم الحلال كتحليل الحرام سواءً بسواء.


عاشرًا: لماذا يعتمد العلماء المحدثون في زماننا الآن على اجتهادات العلماء الأجلاء من السلف, دون محاولة الاجتهاد من جديد تبعًا لمتغيرات العصر الذي نعيشه؟


إنني أعلم قيمة علماء السلف وأقدِّرهم, بل إنني أدرِّس للناس عظمتهم ومكانتهم, لكنهم -جزاهم الله خيرًا- بذلوا جهدهم في الاجتهاد في ظروف قد تكون تغيرت كثيرًا الآن, والنصوص القرآنية والنبوية نصوص معجزة تصلح لكل زمان ومكان؛ فمِن نفس النص الذي استنبط منه أحد العلماء حكمًا معينًا في زمان معين, قد يستنبط عالم آخر حكمًا مغايرًا له في زمان مختلف.. وإلاَّ فلماذا اختلف الفقهاء الأربعة مثلاً في كثير من الأحكام؟ ولماذا ظهر بعد زمان الفقهاء الأربعة من يجتهد من جديد كالطبري والغزالي والنووي؟ ولماذا ظهر بعدهم الذهبي وابن حجر وابن تيمية؟



إن الآليات الجديدة التي ظهرت في زماننا تحتاج إلى وقفة جادة من الفقهاء؛ لإعادة النظر في النصوص لنعلم مراد الله
, ومراد رسول الله , وذلك في ظل الظروف الجديدة التي تمر بها الأمة.. إننا نعيش في زمان كثرت فيها أعداد الناس جدًّا, وتغيرت فيها وسائل الاتصالات, وظهرت نوعيات جديدة من الظروف, بل لعلِّي أجزم أن علماءنا من السلف ما كانوا يتخيلون أنه سيأتي حاكم من المسلمين يُجنِّب كتاب الله , وسُنَّة رسوله , ويشرِّع للناس من القوانين الصليبية؛ ولهذا حذَّروا بشدة من الخروج على الحاكم, ولو رأوا أمثال حكام هذا الزمان فلعلهم يكونون في مقدمة الثوَّار!


كانت هذه هي الوقفة العاشرة مع حديث رسول الله
..


فتلك عشرة كاملة!



ومع ذلك فالحديث عن الفتنة التي ذكرها بعض العلماء توصيفًا للثورة لم ينته, فهناك عدَّة أسئلة ما زالت تدور في أذهان القراء لم أجب عنها, وهناك بعض الأحاديث المهمة في هذا الباب لم نناقشها, وهناك العديد من الأمثلة التاريخية لم نقف عليها, وكل هذا سيوضِّح لنا الصورة -بإذن الله- بشكل أكبر, ولكنه سيكون في الجزء الثالث والأخير من هذا المقال بإذن الله.



وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.
[1] رواه البخاري (6481).
[2] رواه البخاري (6647)، ومسلم (1709).
[3] شرح النووي على مسلم 12/229.
[4] رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه (4566)، وقال شعيب الأرناءوط: إسناده حسن.
[5] رواه أحمد (22789)، وقال شعيب الأرناءوط: حديث صحيح، وهذا إسناد حسن من أجل ابن ثوبان.
[6] رواه الحاكم في مستدركه (3219)، وصححه الذهبي في التلخيص.
[7] تفسير الطبري 10/355.
[8] رواه النسائي (463)، والترمذي (2621)، وابن ماجه (1079)، وصححه الألباني.
[9] رواه البخاري (48)، ومسلم (64).
[10] رواه مسلم (68).
[11]
[12] رواه أبو داود (4338)، والترمذي (2168)، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح.
[13] رواه أبو داود (4344)، والترمذي (2174)، وابن ماجه (4011)، وصححه الألباني.
[14] الهيتمي المكي: الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر 2/170.
[15] ابن حجر: فتح الباري 13/8.
[16] أي: الملك والإمارة.

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مقال مهم فعلا خاصة بعد صدور هذه الفتاوى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

وربنا يولى علينا خيارانا الذى يتق الله فى شعبه 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## slaf elaf

ملخص الكتاب



يقول الدكتور راغب السرجاني: "إنني على يقين أنه ليس هناك رجل في التاريخ منذ نزول آدم u إلى هذه الأرض وإلى زماننا الآن، بل وإلى يوم القيامة، نال -أو سينال- حبًّا وتقديرًا وإجلالاً واحترامًا مثلما نال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. "

عظمة رسول الله

إن دراسة حياته أمر ضروري لازم لخير الأرض وصلاحها.. إننا لا نتحدَّث عن شخصية عادية، ولا ندرس تجربة عابرة مرَّت في الأرض كما مرَّت ملايين التجارب.. إننا نتحدث عن أعظم شخصية خُلِقت بلا منازع، وندرس أرقى تجربة من تجارب البشرية بلا مبالغة.. وليس كلامنا كلامًا عاطفيًّا أو خياليًّا مجرَّدًا من دليل، أو من حُجَّة.. إنما أدلتنا على ذلك -بفضل الله- قاهرة باهرة متوافرة.. وشهد بذلك الأقربون والأبعدون، والمسلمون وغير المسلمين.



لقد كانت سيرته مثالاً يُحتَذَى به في كل شيء، كانت مثالاً للفرد والجماعة، وكانت مثالاً للمجتمعات الصغيرة والكبيرة، وكانت مثالاً واضحًا لبناء الأمم".



وبعد أن ذكر بعضًا من جوانب عظمته في الرحمة والكرم والعدل والصفات الحميدة والخلال الطيبة وبعضًا من أقوال المستشرقين المنصفين، قال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: "هذا هو رسولنا
الذي نفخر وتفخر البشرية بالانتساب إليه، وليست هذه هي الشهادات الوحيدة التي قيلت في حقِّه، بل هي قليل من كثير، وغيض من فيض".



يعرض هذا الكتاب جانب بسيط محدود من جوانب عظمته ، وهو تعامل الرسول مع صور الضعف الإنساني المختلفة، وكيف بدت الرحمة بالضعفاء في كل أقواله وأفعاله ، حتى ما نجد موقفًا من مواقفه إلاَّ وتغمره الرحمة من جانب من الجوانب، أو من زاوية من الزوايا.. حتى مواقف الحرب والنزال، ومواقف إقامة الحدود والعقاب، واللوم والعتاب.. حتى في هذه المواقف لن تَعدِمَ رحمة في كلمة أو فعل، ولن تجد أبدًا أي استثناء لهذه القاعدة.. وهذا من المسلَّمات التي لا شَكَّ فيها.

ولا ينبغي أن يغيب عن أذهاننا -ونحن نقرأ هذه الصور الباهرة من تعاملاته مع الضعفاء- أن هذه التعاملات الراقية كانت في زمان لا يعرف للضعفاء حقًّا، ولا يرى لهم شأنًا، بل بلغت القسوة بمتكبِّري ذاك الزمن -وما أكثرهم- أنهم ما رأوا ضعفًا إلاَّ وازدادوا ضغطًا على صاحبه، ولا وجدوا نقصًا في أحد إلاَّ اجتهدوا في تعميقه وتضخيمه.. إذا وضعنا هذه الخلفية في أذهاننا فإننا سنُدرك -لا محالة- أننا نقرأ في هذا الكتاب عن نبي مرسل استحقَّ أن يكون سيد العالمين!




في البداية تساؤل بسيط: مَنِ الضعفاء؟ والإجابة عند البسطاء من الناس أنهم طائفة معينة من المسلمين دون طائفة، لكن واقع الأمر أنَّ كل الناس ضعفاء! وهذا بلا استثناء، فلن يُعدم إنسان صورة من صور الضعف.. وتحت هذا العنوان يسرد الدكتور راغب صورًا من ضعف الإنسان، وهي صور حية ومتنوعة من واقع سيرة النبي وحياة الناس؛ فالإنسان خُلِقَ من ضعف، وهو إلى الضعف صائر.. بل إن الضعف واضح في قصته من البداية؛ إذ يقول الله
في حق آدم u -مع علو قدره وسمو منزلته-: {وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إلى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا} [طه: 115].



وذِكْرُ الضعف مع هذا النبي الكريم دلالة على أنه سيكون موجودًا -لا محالة- مع كل ذريته، وقد صرَّح موسى u في حواره مع رسول الله
ليلة المعراج أن أمة الإسلام فيها صورة من الضعف؛ فقال لرسول الله
عندما علم منه أن الله
قد فرض على أمته خمسين صلاة في اليوم والليلة: "يَا مُحَمَّدُ؛ وَاللهِ! لَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَوْمِي عَلَى أَدْنَى مِنْ هَذَا فَضَعُفُوا فَتَرَكُوهُ، فَأُمَّتُكَ أَضْعَفُ أَجْسَادًا وَقُلُوبًا وَأَبْدَانًا وَأَبْصَارًا وَأَسْمَاعًا، فَارْجِعْ فَلْيُخَفِّفْ عَنْكَ رَبُّكَ".



وقد وصف رسول الله أصحابه بالضعف -ولا يُقَلِّل هذا أبدًا من شأنهم- فأبو ذر t من كبار الصحابة ومن سابقيهم، ومع ذلك يخاطبه رسول الله
قائلاً: "يَا أبا ذر، إِنِّي أَرَاكَ ضَعِيفًا، وَإِنِّي أُحِبُّ لَكَ مَا أُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِي، لا تَأَمَّرَنَّ عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ، وَلا تَوَلَّيَنَّ مَالَ يَتِيمٍ".



وتحت عنوان البيئة المحيطة بالرسول ، يسرد الدكتور راغب السرجاني صورة العالم القبيحة قبل الإسلام وفي الجاهلية في تعامل الناس مع الضعفاء، هي صور لحضارات عالمية ادعت الرقي والمدنية، إلا أن الواقع كان أسوأ بكثير من التجاهل؛ فقد كان يصل إلى القسوة في التعامل معهم، بل والضغط عليهم من خلال نقاط ضعفهم، وابتزازهم بها.



فماذا فعل ؟



هل جارى العادات الموجودة، وفعل مثلها؟



أم إنه جاء بنهج فريد من عند الله تعالى يحترم الضعف، ويحنو على أصحابه؟



وللإجابة على هذا التساؤل كانت صفحات الكتاب التي سرد الدكتور راغب السرجاني فيها صورًا من الضعف الإنساني، وكيف تعامل رسول الله
مع صور ضعف الإنسان، وهي على هذا النحو: ضعف الطفولة - ضعف اليتم - ضعف النساء - ضعف الشيخوخة - ضعف الخدم والرقيق - ضعف الفقر - ضعف الدَّيْن - ضعف المرض - ضعف الهَمِّ - ضعف الكفر - ضعف الأقلية - ضعف الأَسْر - ضعفُ المدنيين في الحروب - ضعف الموت - ضعف القبر - ضعف يوم القيامة.



والواقع أننا ظُلِمْنَا كثيرًا في الماضي والحاضر، في التاريخ وفي الواقع.. فكثيرًا ما كُتِبَ تاريخنا بأيدي أعدائنا، وكثيرًا ما وُصِفَتْ رموزُنا وأعلامُنا بأقلام الحاقدين علينا والحاسدين لنا. ومن هنا فأنا أدعو كل باحث عن الحقيقة في العالم، وكل راغب في الوصول إلى خير الأرض وصلاحها، أن يَدرسَ الإسلام وتاريخه من مصادره الأصيلة، ومنابعه الصافية.



إن حلقة "الإسلام" ليست حلقة عابرة في سلسلة الإنسانية الطويلة، إننا حلقة مؤثرة أعمق الأثر، لقد حافظْنا على الخير الذي سَبَقَنَا، وطَوَّرْنَاهُ وجَمَّلْنَاهُ.


من هم الضعفاء ؟؟

قد يخطر ببال مَنْ يسمع كلمة الضعفاء أن هذه طائفة معينة من البشر دون غيرهم؛ لكن واقع الأمر أن كل الناس ضعفاء! فلن يُعْدَم إنسان صورة من صور الضعف، فكلنا خُلقنا من ضعف، ونحن إلى الضعف صائرون!



والمجتمعات المادية كثيرًا ما تسحق الضعيف، بل كلما رأت ضعفًا في إنسان استغلَّت هذا الضعف لقهره وزيادة التسلُّط عليه؛ لكنْ هذا لم يكن حال رسول الله
فقد كان رحيمًا في كل أحوال حياته، وكان إذا رأى ضعفًا ازداد رقَّة وحنانًا!

----------


## slaf elaf

هل نحن في حلم؟!



إن ما نراه في عالمنا العربي في هذه الأيام هو أغرب من الخيال في تصورات الكثيرين.. ولو رجعنا بأذهاننا شهرين أو أكثر قليلاً، وقبل بداية ثورة تونس، لكان من المستحيل في عُرْف المعظم أن تحدث مثل هذه الثورات المجيدة في تونس ومصر وليبيا، وأن تصاحبها ثورات أخرى في عدة بلدان عربية في آنٍ واحد.

إنني -والله- أرى رحمات ورحمات تنزل من الله الكريم على الأمة العربية في هذه الأيام.. نعم هناك آلام ومعاناة، لكن منذ متى والشعوب تتحرر دون ألم ومعاناة.. إنها سُنَّة ماضية لا خُلْفَ فيها..

نجحت تونس..

ونجحت مصر..

وقريبًا ستنجح ليبيا إن شاء الله..

في قلبي يقين بذلك.. أكاد أرى نصرها.. وأكاد أرى ذلّ القذافي وبطانته..

أيها الشعب الليبي الحبيب..

الثبات الثبات؛ إنما النصر صبر ساعة..

لست وحدك يا شعب ليبيا الأصيل..

بل كلنا نعاني معك, ويعتصر قلوبنا الألم لألمك، والحزن لحزنك، وننتظر نصرك مثلك تمامًا أو أشد.. فأنتم منا ونحن منكم، وطريقنا وطريقك واحد، وأيدينا مرفوعة إلى الله دومًا أن يُنزِل عليك السكينة، وأن يُهلِك عدوَّك وعدو المسلمين.

لقد عشنا -يا شعب ليبيا العظيم- في مصر ظروفًا مشابهة لظروفكم، ومنَّ الله علينا بأكثر مما كنا نحلم به، وما زالت أفضاله ورحماته تتنزَّل علينا، وقد أردت في هذا المقال أن أتبادل معكم بعض النصائح من واقع خبرتنا في ميدان التحرير وغيره من ميادين مصر، ومن واقع تجربتنا المشابهة لتجربتكم، وأسأل الله أن يعطيكم أفضل مما أعطانا، فهو الكريم سبحانه لا تنفد خزائنه..

أولاً: اعلموا أيها الشعب العظيم أن النصر من عند الله، وأن كل شيء بيده سبحانه، وأن طواغيت الأرض جميعًا لا يعجزون الله
، ولكنه I يؤخر النصر لحكمة، وإلاّ فإنه يقول للشيء كن فيكون، ونحن لا نحيط بحكمته، ولا نحصي فوائد فعله وتقديره، ولكنه -سبحانه- يُطلِعنا على طرف من حكمته في تأخير النصر؛ حتى تصح عبادتنا وتستقيم له سبحانه.. فمن حكمة تأخير النصر الاختبار للمؤمنين، فلو كان طريق النصر ناعمًا لسار فيه الخلق أجمعون، لكنه شاء -سبحانه- أن يجعله صعبًا عسيرًا طويلاً حتى يتخلف عنه المتخاذلون، فلا يبقى فيه إلا العباد الخالصون المخلصون، وعليهم سينزل نصر الله بإذنه تعالى.
ومن حكمة تأخير النصر انتقال فريق من الظالمين إلى معسكر المؤمنين، فيكونون بذلك عونًا لهم بإذن الله، ويستنقذهم الله من عقاب الظالمين، وهذا نراه كل يوم في ليبيا، حيث تتوافد مواكب الخير، ويترك الكثير من جند الظالمين مواقعهم الأولى إلى مواقع أخرى جديدة ما عهدوها قبل ذلك، وهذه رحمة بهم وبالمؤمنين. ومن حكمة تأخير النصر أن الله
يُملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته، ولعل المُطالِع لنهاية الرئيس حسني مبارك يفهم هذه الحقيقة جيدًا، وقريبا إن شاء الله سترون نهاية فاجعة للقذافي، وما الله بغافل عما يعمل الظالمون.
إنها حِكَم كثيرة من وراء تأخير النصر، لكنه في النهاية يأتي بإذن الله، ولتعلموا أن النصر لا يأتي إلا بعد أشد لحظات المجاهدة، بل يأتي عندما يصل الناس إلى حالة من الألم والفزع، يظنون فيها أن النصر لن يأتي، فعندها ينزل برحمة الله
.. قال تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جَاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلاَ يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ} [يوسف: 110].
أيها الشعب الليبي العظيم، إن قناعتكم بأن النصر من عند الله هي التي ستكون سببًا في سرعة نصركم بإذن الله، ولو اعتقدتم في أعدادكم أو عُدَّتكم، أو الغرب أو الشرق، فإن النصر سيبتعد، وقد يذهب بالكلية؛ فكونوا على حذرٍ، وراقبوا قلوبكم، وأخلصوا لله، وارفعوا أيديكم له، واعتمدوا عليه، واطلبوا منه؛ فهو كاشف النصر ومزيل الهم، وهو على كل شيء قدير.





ثانيًا: أيها الشعب العظيم، وحِّد صفك، واجمع شملك، وكونوا جميعًا يدًا واحدة على الظلم.. لقد حرص الظالمون الذين حكمونا على تقسيمنا شيعًا وقبائل وفِرقًا وجماعات، ودسُّوا بيننا الضغائن، ووضعوا بعضنا عينًا على بعض، وكان هذا سبيلهم في قيادتنا ووسيلتهم في السيطرة علينا.. فإذا أردنا سبيل النجاة، فإن هذا لا يكون إلا بالوحدة، والاعتصام بحبل الله المتين.. يقول تعالى: {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُوا} [آل عمران: 103].

فعلى قادة العشائر الليبية، وكذلك على المفكرين والعلماء والدعاة ورءوس القوم، أن يجتمعوا ليل نهار لتنظيم الصفوف الليبية في كيان واحد مواجه لهذا الطاغوت القذافي، ولننبذ أي خلاف، ولنترك كل القضايا الفرعية مهما اختلفت توجهاتنا ومدارسنا ومناهج تفكيرنا، ولنجعل لنا جميعًا هدفًا واحدًا جليًّا واضحًا، وهو إسقاط النظام الفاسد برمته، وبعدها يمكن أن نجلس مرة ثانية لنتفاهم على مستقبل ليبيا وطرق صياغته، أما الآن فلا نشتِّت أنفسنا، ولا نفرِّق جمعنا، بل نقف جميعًا في خندق واحد، وعندها سينزل نصر ربنا إن شاء الله.

ثالثًا: الظالمون ضعفاء للغاية!

هذه -والله- حقيقة غابت عنا السنوات الطوال..

لقد غادر زين العابدين بن علي تونس في وقت كان العالم كله يظن فيه القوة، ويراه جبارًا من كبار الجبارين في الدنيا.

وتنحى حسني مبارك بعد ثمانية عشر يومًا فقط من الثورة المصرية السلمية، ولم تنفعه الأوتاد التي دقّها في أعماق أرض مصر على مدار ثلاثين سنة!

إن الظالمين في غاية الضعف! وما المتاريس التي يضعونها حولهم، وعشرات -بل مئات- الآلاف من الجنود التي يحيطون أنفسهم بهم إلا علامة على شدة جبنهم وضعفهم.

والسؤال الذي سيقفز إلى الذهن مباشرة: كيف يحكم هؤلاء الضعفاء شعوبًا كبرى لعشرات السنين؟!

والجواب أن الشعوب لا تدري مصدر قوتها، ومن ثَمَّ استطاع هذا الطاغوت الضعيف أن يتسلط على شعبٍ لا يعرف مفاتيح قوته..

وما هي مفاتيح القوة للشعب؟

إنها في النقطتين اللتين ذكرناهما في البداية..

قوَّة ارتباط بالله
, وقوَّة وحدة في الصف..
لو ارتبط الشعب بصدق بالله
، ولو وحَّد صفه وصار يدًا واحدة في مواجهة الظالمين، فعندها ستُزلزل عروش المتكبرين وسيكتشف الأسد -الذي رُبِّي على أنه حمل وديع- أنه من أقوى الأسود، وسيفر الظالم فرار الجرذان، وإن غدًا لناظره لقريب!




رابعًا: أحيانًا يشعر الثوار أن قُواهم قد بدأت تخور، وأن عزيمتهم على وشك الانهيار.. تذكروا عندها أن عدوَّكم يعاني من مثل معاناتكم؛ فالله
يقول: {إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ} [النساء: 104].
فلو صبرتم قليلاً لانهار عدوكم قبل انهياركم، خاصةً أنكم تجاهدون من أجل حق، وهو يقاتل من أجل باطل؛ فأنتم تطلبون رضا الله بوقوفكم في وجه السلطان الجائر، وهو يطلب سخط الله بظلمه الذي زاد على أربعين سنة؛ ولذلك قال الله
: {وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَرْجُونَ} [النساء: 104]. فهم لا يطمحون في جنة، ولا يبحثون عن غفران، إنما هم قوم فاسقون، عاشوا للظلم والفساد، ويريدون أن يموتوا على نفس الحال، فتعسًا لهم..!!
خامسًا: انشروا روح الأمل والتفاؤل بين الناس, وعيشوا في الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التي تطمئن قلوبكم، وتبشركم بمستقبل واعد لهذه الأمة, وإياكم والإحباط؛ فإن المحبَطين لا يُغيِّرون، واليائسين لا ينتصرون.

وعليكم بنشر أخبار انتصاراتكم ولو كانت جزئية يسيرة, وتناقلوا أخبار معاناة عدوكم, وكذلك أخبار تحلُّل قوتهم وانفصال الأفراد والهيئات عنهم. كما أن عليكم أن تتابعوا لهفة المسلمين عليكم, وتأييدهم لكم, وقَلَّ الآن أن تسمع خطبة جمعة أو درس إلا ويكون في ختامه دعاء لكم, كما أن صورتكم في عيون الغرب صارت عظيمة, ولقد كنتُ في إيطاليا منذ عدة أيام, ورأيت انبهار الشعب الإيطالي بشجاعتكم, ومع أن برلسكوني صديق للقذافي, إلا إن هذا لم يمنع وسائل الإعلام من إبداء استنكارها الشديد لجرائم القذافي البشعة, وهذا كله يصبُّ في النهاية في مصلحتكم, فأبشروا.

سادسًا: استلهموا تاريخ أجدادكم الأشاوس, لقد حارب أجدادكم الكرام عدوكم الإيطالي السنوات والسنوات, وقدموا الشهداء والتضحيات، وأذاقوا الجيش الأوربي آلامًا عميقة، ويكفي أن تراجعوا قصة جدكم الشهيد عمر المختار رحمه الله؛ لتروا كيف تحقَّق لكم النصر في النهاية بعد رحلة طويلة من الجهاد والكفاح.

لقد رأيتم في تاريخكم أن النصر يأتي مع الصبر, فاقرءوا تاريخكم جيدًا، بل واقرءوا تاريخ كل حركات التحرر في الدنيا, فهذا -لا شكَّ- سينفعكم أشد النفع. وأنصح أيضًا بقراءة متأنية لثورة تونس ثم ثورة مصر؛ فالظروف تتشابه في أمور كثيرة, وجميل جدًّا أن تبدءوا من حيث انتهى الآخرون, وأن تستفيدوا من إيجابياتهم, وتتجنبوا سلبياتهم.. وعمومًا فقراءة التاريخ تضيف إلى أعمارنا أعمارًا، وتضع لنا في طريق المستقبل أنوارًا.

سابعًا: اعلموا أن من يقوم بنصف ثورة فهو يحفر قبره بنفسه!

فلا بُدَّ لكم -وليس لكم اختيار- من إكمال المسيرة، ولا بد أن تضعوا هدفًا واحدًا واضحًا أمامكم, ولا تكثروا من الأهداف فتتشتتوا, وهذا الهدف الواحد هو إقصاء القذافي عن الحكم, ولا تفكروا في شيء آخر الآن, ولا تكثروا من الرموز التي تريدون إسقاطها, ولا الأحلام التي تريدون تحقيقها؛ حتى لا يأخذكم عدوكم في مسالك متشعبة, أو طرق جانبية. ولعل هذا الدرس كان من أروع الدروس في الثورة المصرية, حيث كان هدف إقصاء الرئيس حسني مبارك هدفًا واحدًا واضحًا للثورة, وتهاوت إلى جواره الأهداف الأخرى من الإصلاحات الكبيرة والصغيرة؛ ولذلك لم يستطع النظام أن يضحك على الشعب أو يخدعه, فلم تسكن حركة الثوار أو تهدأ عندما بدأ الرئيس في نزع بعض رموز السلطة من أماكنها, أو القيام ببعض التعديلات والتطويرات, وإنما كانت الرسالة واضحة, وهي أن لنا مطلبًا واحدًا, وبعده يمكن أن نتكلم في بقية الأمور.

واعلموا أيها الشعب العظيم أن بقاء القذافي في كرسيه سيعني مجزرة أكبر من التي حدثت عشرات المرات؛ فلا تتركوه في مكانه أبدًا.

ثامنًا: احترسوا من الغرب الأوربي والأمريكي..
إن زعماء هذه الدول الاستعمارية ما يبحثون إلا عن مصلحتهم, ولا يعنيهم في شيء المعاناة التي تعيشونها, وقد كانوا هم أشد العون لكل الزعماء الدكتاتوريين في العالم العربي, وما صرحوا بأنهم معكم إلا عندما وجدوا أن ورقة القذافي أو غيره من الزعماء فد صارت محروقة وتالفة, ولو بدا لهم أن القذافي متمكن من الأمور لما قرروا حربه. ويكفي أن تراجعوا تصريحات أوباما المضحكة أثناء الثورة المصرية, فهو مع اختيار الشعب اليوم, ثم مع الرئيس مبارك غدًا, ثم مع الشعب بعد غد, ومرة أخرى مع الرئيس مبارك! هكذا حسب الظروف! والمضحك أن الزعماء الأوربيين كانوا يترنحون خلفه يمينًا ويسارًا, وما جهروا جميعًا بعظمة الثورة المصرية إلا بعد أن سقط النظام ونجحت الثورة!!

ولو كان عمر سليمان هو الذي سيطر وحكم لوضعوا أيديهم في يده, فلا تكترثوا بتعليقاتهم، إنما اعتمدوا على ربكم ثم على قوتكم ووحدتكم.

كما لا ترعبوا أنفسكم باحتمالية دخول الغرب إلى بلادكم,؛ فالغرب يعاني من فشل في العراق وأفغانستان وفلسطين، ولا أعتقد أنه يمكن أن يدخل عسكريًّا عندكم, خاصة أن الأحداث ساخنة حولكم, من الشرق في مصر, ومن الغرب في تونس, فلا داعي لبث القلق والفزع في صفوف الشعب دون داعٍ مهم.

وإياكم إياكم أن تفتحوا أنتم لهم الباب, فلا تقبلوا عونًا عسكريًّا من أوربا أو أمريكا، مهما كان الأمر, وضعوا نصب أعينكم الحكمة العربية القديمة: "ما حكَّ جلدَكَ مثلُ ظُفرِك, فتولَّ أنت جميع أمرك".





تاسعًا: دائمًا عيشوا وفي أذهانكم صورة مستقبلكم السعيد إن شاء الله، لو تخلصتم من هذا الطاغية.. إننا الآن في مصر نحقق -بفضل الله- نجاحًا كل يوم، ونكتشف فسادًا في كل لحظة, ولا نستوعب حجم الخير الذي فتحه الله
لنا، فعيشوا على هذا الأمل..
إن أموالكم منهوبة، وأفواهكم مكممة, وبلادكم ضعيفة, وحرياتكم مقيدة, وشبابكم عاطل, وكل هذا بسبب نظام فاسد ظالم لا يرقب في مؤمن إلاًّ ولا ذمة..

إن مجرد التفكير في المستقبل السعيد عندما تُرفع غُمَّة القذافي ونظامه عنكم، ستعطيكم شحنة هائلة من القوة والثبات. ويكفي أن تطالعوا أخبار مصر يوميًّا؛ لتروا الخير العميم الذي بدأنا نعيشه من أول لحظات خروج طاغيتنا, فاللهم عجِّل فرجكم.

عاشرًا: اعلموا -أيها الشعب الليبي الأصيل- أن نجاحكم لن يعود عليكم أنتم وحدكم بالخير, بل سترون الدول هنا وهناك تحذو حذوكم, وتقلد تجربتكم، ولا تستبعدوا "وحدة" رائعة بين كثير من دول العالم العربي والإسلامي، وهذا كله سيكون نتيجة عملكم وجهادكم وثباتكم، فكونوا أنتم السابقين، وضعوا أمام أعينكم قول الله تعالى: {لاَ يَسْتَوِي مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَنْفَقَ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُولَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى} [الحديد: 10].

فاللهم اجعل هذه الثورة في ميزان حسناتكم, واجعل كل الثورات التي تحدث بسببها في ميزانكم كذلك.

كانت هذه هي النصيحة العاشرة..

فتلك عشرة كاملة!

أسأل الله
أن ينزل عليكم ثباتًا من عنده, وأن يستعملكم لنصرة دينه, وإحقاق الحق, وإزهاق الباطل, وأن يخلص نياتكم, ويصلح أعمالكم, ويحسن خواتيمكم, ويهلك عدوكم, ويشفي صدوركم وصدور المؤمنين..
إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه..

وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## slaf elaf

هذا الموضوع أمانة فى رقبتنا جميعا ,، يرجى نشره على أوسع نطاق ،سواء فى المنتدى كرسايل خاصة و نبعت رسايل موبايل و اهالينا فى البيت واخواتنا وجيراننا واصحابنا ...
السبت 19 / 3 موعدنا نعم للتعديلات الدستورية

تعرّف على التعديلات الجديدة على الدستور 

بموجب بطاقة الرقم القومي سيُتاح التصويت لمن أتموا 18 عاماً فصاعداً، ولذلك فمن المتوقع أن يبلغ عدد المصوتين عدداً غير مسبوق في دول العالم العربي والشرق الأوسط، إذ تقدر الإحصائيات السكانية في مصر هذه الفئة العمرية بنحو 42 مليون نسمة.

وفيما يلي النص الأصلي للمواد ونص التعديلات التي أدخلت عليها.

المادة 76.. النص الأصلي


"يلزم لقبول الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يؤيد المتقدم للترشيح 250 عضواً على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين لمجلسي الشعب والشورى والمجالس الشعبية المحلية للمحافظات، على ألا يقل عدد المؤيدين عن 65 من أعضاء مجلس الشعب و25 من أعضاء مجلس الشورى، و10 أعضاء من كل مجلس شعبي محلي للمحافظة من 14 محافظة على الأقل".

وأن للأحزاب السياسية التي مضى على تأسيسها 5 أعوام متصلة على الأقل قبل إعلان فتح باب الترشيح، واستمرت طوال هذه المدة في ممارسة نشاطها مع حصول أعضائها في آخر انتخابات على نسبة 5% على الأقل من مقاعد المنتخبين في كل من مجلس الشعب ومجلس الشورى، أن ترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أحد أعضاء هيئتها العليا وفقاً لنظامها الأساسي متى مضى على عضويته في هذه الهيئة سنة متصلة على الأقل.

المادة 76.. التعديل


للمستقلين الترشح للمنصب بشرط الحصول على 30 ألف توقيع مؤيد لترشحه، ويكونون موزعين على 12 محافظة من بين 29 محافظة في مصر أو الحصول على موافقة 150 عضواً من أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشورى، ويجوز لكل حزب سياسي له تمثيل في البرلمان ترشيح أحد أعضائه للرئاسة، بصرف النظر عن موقعه داخل الحزب.

المادة 77.. النص الأصلي


مدة الرئاسة 6 سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء، ويجوز إعادة انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية لمدد أخرى.

المادة 77.. التعديل


مدة الرئاسة 4 سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات، ويجوز إعادة انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أخرى واحدة فقط.

المادة 88.. النص الأصلي


يحدد القانون الشروط الواجب توافرها في أعضاء مجلس الشعب، ويبين أحكام الانتخاب والاستفتاء، ويجري الاقتراع في يوم واحد، وتتولى لجنة عليا تتمتع بالاستقلال والحيدة الاشراف على الانتخابات.

المادة 88.. التعديل


تتولى لجنة قضائية مشكّلة من قضاة المنصة فقط (أعضاء محاكم الدستورية العليا والنقض والاستئناف ومجلس الدولة) الإشراف على الانتخابات التشريعية، بما فيها إعلان فتح باب الترشيح وإعلان النتيجة.

المادة 93.. النص الأصلي


يختص المجلس بالفصل في صحة عضوية أعضائه. وتختص محكمة النقض بالتحقيق في صحة الطعون المقدمة إلى المجلس بعد إحالتها إليها من رئيسه. ويجب إحالة الطعن إلى محكمة النقض خلال 15 يوماً من تاريخ علم المجلس به، ويجب الانتهاء من التحقيق خلال 90 يوماً من تاريخ إحالته إلى محكمة النقض.

وتعرض نتيجة التحقيق والرأي الذي انتهت إليه المحكمة على المجلس للفصل في صحة الطعن خلال 60 يوماً من تاريخ عرض نتيجة التحقيق على المجلس، ولا تعتبر العضوية باطلة إلا بقرار يصدر بأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء المجلس.

المادة 93.. التعديل


إلغاء دور مجلس الشعب نهائياً في الفصل في صحة عضوية النواب، وإسناد هذا الدور كاملاً لمحكمة النقض بعد التحقيق في الطعون الانتخابية، وتكون نتيجة التحقيق بمثابة حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ.

المادة 148.. النص الأصلي


يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانون، ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه.

وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلاً يعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له.
وفي جميع الأحوال يكون إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمدة محددة، ولا يجوز مدها إلا بموافقة مجلس الشعب.

المادة 148.. التعديل


حالة الطوارئ لمدة ستة أشهر فقط، وبطلب من رئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة مجلسي الشعب والوزراء عليه، وتجدد مدة حالة الطوارئ يستدعي إجراء استفتاء شعبي عام.

المادة 151.. النص الأصلي


رئيس الجمهورية يبرم المعاهدات، ويبلغها مجلس الشعب مشفوعة بما يناسب من البيان. وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد إبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة.

على أن معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والتجارة والملاحة وجميع المعاهدات التي يترتب عليها تعديل في أراضي الدولة، أو التي تتعلق بحقوق السيادة، أو التي تحمل خزانة الدولة شيئاً من النفقات غير الواردة في الموازنة، تجب موافقة مجلس الشعب عليها.

المادة 151.. التعديل


لا يتم إبرام جميع المعاهدات إلا بعد موافقة استفتاء مجلس الشعب عليها وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد التصديق عليها.

المادة 189.. النص الأصلي


لكل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب طلب تعديل مادة أو أكثر من مواد الدستور، ويجب أن يذكر في طلب التعديل المواد المطلوب تعديلها والأسباب الداعية إلى هذا التعديل.

فإذا كان الطلب صادراً من مجلس الشعب وجب أن يكون موقعاً من ثلث أعضاء المجلس على الأقل.

وفي جميع الأحوال يناقش المجلس مبدأ التعديل ويصدر قراره في شأنه بأغلبية أعضائه، فإذا رفض الطلب لا يجوز إعادة طلب تعديل المواد ذاتها قبل مضى سنة على هذا الرفض.

وإذا وافق مجلس الشعب على مبدأ التعديل، يناقش بعد شهرين من تاريخ هذه الموافقة، المواد المطلوب تعديلها، فإذا وافق على التعديل ثلثا عدد أعضاء المجلس عرض على الشعب لاستفتائه في شأنه.

فإذا وافق على التعديل اعتبر نافذاً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء.

المادة 189.. التعديل


إتاحة اقتراح تعديل الدستور لعدد معين من جموع من لهم حق الانتخاب، وحذف الفقرتين الثالثة والرابعة وإحالتهما لقانون مجلس الشعب.

المادة 190.. النص الأصلي


تنتهي مدة رئيس الجمهورية الحالي بانقضاء ست سنوات من تاريخ إعلان انتخابه رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة.

المادة 190.. التعديل


تنتهي مدة رئيس الجمهورية الحالي بانقضاء أربع سنوات من تاريخ إعلان انتخابه رئيساً للجمهورية.

المادة 179.. الملغاة


تعمل الدولة علي حماية الأمن والنظام العام في مواجهة أخطار الإرهاب،‏ وينظم القانون أحكاماً خاصة بإجراءات الاستدلال والتحقيق التي تقتضيها ضرورة مواجهة هذه الأخطار،‏ وبحيث لا يحول الإجراء المنصوص عليه فى كل من الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 والمادة 44 والفقرة الثانية من المادة 45 من الدستور دون تلك المواجهة، وذلك كله تحت رقابة القضاء، ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يحيل أية جريمة من جرائم الإرهاب إلي أية جهة قضاء منصوص عليها في الدستور أو القانون‏.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9orh...layer_embedded

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بصراحة تحتاج لمحللين وآراء سياسية مقبولة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## slaf elaf

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم

----------


## slaf elaf

ملخص الكتاب 

الكتاب تناول تاريخ الأندلس من الفتح إلى السقوط ، مع كامل التوثيق والتخريج، فضلا عن التحليل والاستنباط وربط تاريخ الأمة بواقعها المعاصر..

تاريخ الأندلس يشمل أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة كاملة من تاريخ الإسلام، وتحديدًا من عام (92هـ=711م) إلى (897هـ= 1492م) فهي فترة ليست بالقليلة من تاريخ الإسلام؛ ترة شغلت في الزمن أكثر من ثلثي التاريخ الإسلامي ..

فسنن الله في تاريخ الأندلس واضحة للعيان؛ فقد قام فيه كثير من الدول وارتفع نجمها، وسقط فيه -أيضًا- كثير من الدول وأفل نجمها، كثير من الدول أصبحت قوية؛ ومن ثَمَّ راحت تفتح ما حولها من البلاد، وكثير منها أصبحت ضعيفة، وأصبحت لا تستطيع حماية أرضها، أو تعتمد على غيرها في حمايتها؛ مثلما يحدث الآن، وظهر -أيضًا- في تاريخ الأندلس المجاهد الشجاع، وظهر الخائف الجبان، ظهر التقيُّ الورع، كما ظهر المخالف لشرع ربه
، ظهر في تاريخ الأندلس الأمين على نفسه وعلى دينه وعلى وطنه، وكذلك الخائن لنفسه ودينه ووطنه، ظهرت كل هذه النماذج، وتساوى فيها الجميع؛ حاكم ومحكوم، عالم وأمِّيٌّ.



وما من شكٍّ أن دراسة مثل هذه الأمور يُفيد كثيرًا في استقراء المستقبل للمسلمين.

إن قصة الأندلس قصة مؤلمة؛ ذلك أننا سنستعرض تاريخًا ومجدًا زاهرًا، ونحن نعلم أن هذا المجد قد انتهى وضاع، وصارت الأندلسُ الفردوسَ المفقود.. إلا أنه لا مناص عن قراءة صفحات هذا المجد السليب، وهذا التاريخ الثريّ.. لنقرأ كيف تقام الأمجاد وكيف تضيع، فلئن كنا نسعى في نهضة أمتنا ورفعتها فَلأَن نسعى ونحن نعلم وندرك خبرة الماضي خير من أن نسعى ولا ماضي لنا ولا خبرة.



إن تاريخ الأندلس بصفحاته الطويلة -أكثر من ثمانمائة عام- يُعَدُّ ثروةً حقيقية.. ثروة ضخمة جدًّا من العلم والخبرة والعِبرة، ومن المستحيل في هذه الدراسة أن نُلِمَّ بكل أحداثه وتفصيلاته، بل لا بُدَّ وأن نُغفِل منه بعض الجوانب؛ ليس تقليلاً من شأنها وإنما اختصارًا للمساحة.


قصة الأندلس

تناول الدكتور راغب السرجاني تاريخ الأندلس في عشرة أبواب مع مقدمة وخاتمة:

ففي المقدمة: تناول الحديث عن التاريخ وأهميته في حياة الأمة، ولماذا نكتب التاريخ؟ وبيّن سنة الله  في تغيير الأمم وتبديل أحوالها؛ سواء كان هذا التبديل من الضعف إلى القوة، أو كان من القوة إلى الضعف، وأهم المراحل التي مرّ بها تاريخ الأندلس.



أما الباب الأول فهو بعنوان: الطريق إلى الأندلس، مكوَّن من فصلين، الفصل الأول بعنوان: الأندلس .. طبيعة المكان، والفصل الثاني بعنوان: الأندلس قبل الإسلام.



أما الباب الثاني فهو بعنوان: فتح الأندلس، مكوَّن من خمسة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: فتح الأندلس.. فتح أموي مجيد، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: موسى بن نصير وقرار الفتح، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: طارق بن زياد يفتح الأندلس، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: الفتح الإسلامي يكتسح الجزيرة، الفصل الخامس بعنوان: قرار الخليفة بوقف الفتح واستدعاء القادة.



أما الباب الثالث فهو بعنوان: عصر الولاة، مكوَّن من أربعة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: عهد القوة، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: معركة بلاط الشهداء وتوقف الفتوحات، الفصل الثالث: وقفة تاريخية بعد معركة بلاط الشهداء، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: عهد الضعف في فترة الولاة.



أما الباب الرابع فهو بعنوان: عصر الإمارة الأموية، مكوَّن من أربعة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: عبد الرحمن الداخل، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: عصر عبد الرحمن الداخل، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: الإمارة الأموية في عهد القوة، الفصل الرابع بعوان: الإمارة الأموية في عهد الضعف.



أما الباب الخامس فهو بعنوان: عصر الخلافة الأموية، مكوَّن من عشرة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: عبد الرحمن الناصر، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: الجهاد السياسي والعسكري لعبد الرحمن الناصر، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: النهضة الحضارية في عهد الناصر، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: الحكم المستنصر بن عبد الرحمن الناصر، الفصل الخامس بعنوان: هشام المؤيد بن الحكم وبداية الدولة العامرية، الفصل السادس بعنوان: الجهاد السياسي والعسكري للحاجب المنصور، الفصل السابع بعنوان: أثرى عهود الأندلس قاطبة (الحاجب المظفر بن المنصور)، الفصل الثامن بعنوان: سقوط الدولة العامرية، الفصل التاسع بعنوان: الفتنة وسقوط الخلافة الأموية، الفصل العاشر بعنوان: وقفة مع أسباب السقوط.



أما الباب السادس فهو بعنوان: عصر ملوك الطوائف، مكوَّن من خمسة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: ملوك الطوائف، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: الفرقة والتناحر بين ملوك الطوائف، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: المشهد الصليبي.. تطور الحال في الممالك النصرانية، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: ألفونسو السادس وحرب الاسترداد، لفصل الخامس بعنوان: سقوط طليطلة.



أما الباب السابع فهو بعنوان: عصر المرابطين، مكوَّن من ثمانية فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: نظرة على تاريخ المغرب، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: عبد الله بن ياسين وتأسيس دعوة المرابطين، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: يوسف بن تاشفين وتأسيس دولة المرابطين، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: الأندلس تستعين بالمرابطين، الفصل الخامس بعنوان: معركة الزلاقة، الفصل السادس بعنوان: سقوط ممالك الطوائف، الفصل السابع بعنوان: الجهاد السياسي والعسكري للمرابطين، الفصل الثامن بعنوان: المرابطون.. الضعف ثم الانهيار.



وأما الباب الثامن فهو بعنوان: دولة الموحدين، مكوَّن من سبعة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: محمد بن تومرت وتأسيس دعوة الموحدين، الفصل الثاني بعوان: عبد المؤمن بن علي وتأسيس دولة الموحدين، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: عصر القوة في دولة الموحدين، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: معركة الأرك الخالدة، الفصل الخامس بعنوان: معركة العقاب.. والهزيمة المريرة، الفصل السادس بعنوان: تساقط ممالك الأندلس، الفصل السابع بعنوان: ضعف وسقوط دولة الموحدين.



وأما الباب التاسع فهو بعنوان: مملكة غرناطة وسقوط الأندلس، مكوَّن من عشرة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: تأسيس مملكة غرناطة، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: بنو مرين يرثون دولة الموحدين في المغرب، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: يعقوب المنصور المريني وجهاده في الأندلس، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: غرناطة تصارع السقوط، الفصل الخامس بعنوان: اتحاد الممالك النصرانية، الفصل السادس بعنوان: الصراع في غرناطة، الفصل السابع بعنوان: حركة الجهاد قبيل سقوط غرناطة، الفصل الثامن بعنوان: سقوط غرناطة، الفصل التاسع بعنوان: مصير المسلمين بعد سقوط غرناطة، الفصل العاشر بعنوان: من علماء الحياة في غرناطة.



وأما الباب العاشر فهو بعنوان: تاريخ الأندلس وقفة معتبر، مكوَّن من أربعة فصول، الفصل الأول بعنوان: نظرة في قيام وسقوط الدول والحضارات، الفصل الثاني بعنوان: حروب الأمس وحروب اليوم، الفصل الثالث بعنوان: أمل النصر لا تخبو جذوته أبدًا، الفصل الرابع بعنوان: فلسطين اليوم أندلس البارحة.



وفي الختام قصيدة أبي البقاء الرندي في رثاء الأندلس، والتي مطلعها:

لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِذَا مَا تَمَّ نُقْصَانُ

فَلا يُغَرُّ بِطِيبِ الْعَيْشِ إِنْسَانُ



هِيَ الأُمُورُ كَمَا شَاهَدْتُهَا دُوَلٌ

مَنْ سَرَّهُ زَمَنٌ سَاءَتْهُ أَزْمَانُ



ليس من المقبول أن يهمل المسلمون تاريخهم، وقد قال الله في كتابه الكريم: {فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [الأعراف: 176]..


إن تاريخ الأندلس تحديدًا يُعَدُّ من أهم فترات التاريخ الإسلامي قاطبة؛ حيث إنه شمل -في أكثر من ثمانمائة سنة- كل أسباب قيام الأمم وسقوطها، وكل عوامل النصر والهزيمة، وكل أسس النجاح والفشل..

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أهمية الموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية، وذلك لأنها هي الطريقة السليمة للوصول إلى مرحلة جديدة لمصر، وأشار فضيلته إلى أن التعديلات لا تهدف إلى دستور جديد مقنع لكل المصريين في كل بنوده، وإنما هدفها سرعة الوصول إلى صندوق الانتخابات لضمان اختيار الشعب لممثليه سواء كان ذلك في الانتخابات البرلمانية أو الرئاسية.

كما استنكر فضيلته الانتقادات الحادة الموجه إلى لجنة التعديلات الدستورية، مبينًا أنها لم تعقد لمدة عشرة أيام لوضع دستور جديد، وإنما عقدت اللجنة لاختيار المواد التي تسمح للمواطن أن يدلي برأيه بحرية كما تسمح بتخفيف شروط الترشيح للمستقلين، وفي الوقت ذاته ضمنت تلك التعديلات سيطرة قضائية كاملة على الانتخابات.

جاء ذلك في محاضرة ألقاها الدكتور راغب السرجاني في درس الثلاثاء الأسبوعي بمسجد الرواس بحي السيدة زينب، والذي كان تحت عنوان (نعم للتعديلات الدستورية).

وأشاد فضيلته بالدور الكبير الذي قامت به القوات المسلحة في حماية الثورة، ومطالبتها كذلك بسرعة الانتقال السلمي إلى سلطة مدنية ينتخبها الشعب، وشدد على ضرورة أن يتفرغ الجيش المصري لحماية الوطن من أعدائه المتربصين، مؤكدًا أن الموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية تضمن هذا الانتقال السلمي إلى سلطة مدنية وبأسرع وقت.

وحذر الدكتور راغب السرجاني من عدم الموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية أو ما أطلق عليه الطفولة الحضارية، وذلك تجنبًا للثورة المضادة التي أصبحت حقيقة وواقعًا وليست وهمًا، فهناك عشرات الآلاف من رجال النظام السابق من رجال أعمال فاسدين ورموز تخاف على نفسها من المحاسبة وآلاف من رجال أمن الدولة الذي صُدر قرار بحله، فكل هؤلاء يقومون بتنسيق أو غير تنسيق بما يسمى بالفوضى المنظمة أو الخلاقة، وأخطر أشكال تلك الفوضى ما حدث من فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.

وصرَّح فضيلته أن محاولات رفض التعديلات الدستورية هي في الأساس حرب على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بما يحملون من منهج وفكرة أن الإسلام منهج حياة، وأشاد فضيلته بجهود الإخوان المسلمين خلال السنين الماضية في ظل النظام البائد، مع ما مورس ضدهم من تعذيب واعتقال ومطاردة.

وطالب فضيلته جموع الشعب المصري أن يخرجوا يوم السبت القادم للإدلاء بشهادتهم لله
، ولا يتقاعسوا عن هذه الأمانة، لقوله تعالى {وأقيموا الشهادة لله}، ففي الموافقة على التعديلات الدستورية صلاح للأمة.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22OoZ...layer_embedded

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الكريم
مع كل إحترامى لك ولموضوعك ونبل مقصدك
سأقول لا للتعديلات الدستورية
وأرجو ألا يفسد ذلك بيننا للود قضية
فنحن نتفق على هدف واحد وهو مصلحة البلد
وإن إختلفت رؤية كل منا حول كيفية تحقيق تلك المصلحة

----------


## nariman

فعلا الذهاب والمشاركة أمانة وواجب على كل مصري حر
ولكن أنا أيضا ومع كامل احترامي لرأيك لن أوافق على التعديلات المقترحة

خالص تحياتي

----------


## slaf elaf

أسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا للصواب ,, ولكم حرية الإختيار 

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## slaf elaf

قصة تونس من البداية إلى ثورة 2011.. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني 




ملخص الكتاب

هزَّت ثورة تونس مشاعر المسلمين من الأعماق، فهو حدث فريد في عصرنا الذي تعاني فيه الأمة من كابوس الطواغيت، الذين يحكمون معظم بلدانها، فجاءت هذه الثورة لتخلِّص البلاد من طاغية متمكِّن، تمرَّس على الظلم، واحترف الفساد، وكان مثالاً صريحًا لأعداء الإسلام.. يُصرِّح بذلك ولا يخفيه، ويتباهي بذلك ولا ينكره.. ثم مرَّت الأيام، ودالت عليه الدولة، وصدق الله  إذ يقول: {وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ} [آل عمران: 140].



وهرب الطاغية من البلد هروب الفئران، وشعر المسلمون في كل مكان بارتياح عجيب، وراحة بال نادرة، وصارت تونس ملء السمع والبصر، وانطلق المنظِّرون والمحلِّلون والسياسيون والعلماء يتناولون الحدث من كل الزوايا، ويدرسون فيه كل النقاط؛ فقلَّما في عالمنا العربي نشاهد مثل هذه الثورات على حكامنا الطواغيت، وإن كنا رأينا مثلها كثيرًا ضد جيوش الاحتلال.

لعبت تونس أدوارًا مهمة على امتداد تاريخها منذ عهد الفينيقيين في قرطاج، ثم ما عرف باسم مقاطعة إفريقية زمن الحكم الروماني لها، وقد فتحها المسلمون في القرن السابع الميلادي، وأسَّسوا فيها مدينة القيروان، وهي إحدى المدن المهمة بها حتى الآن.

تونس قبل الفتح الإسلامي في ظل الحضارة الفينيقية، وسيطرة قرطاج على البحر المتوسط.


السيطرة الرومانية

أصبحت إفريقية (تونس) لمدَّة ستة قرون مقرًّا لحضارة رومانية إفريقية ذات ثراء استثنائي؛ لكونها مفترق طرق العالم القديم، كما ظهرت فيها في العصر الإمبراطوري آلهة محلية منافسة للآلهة الرومانية؛ إذ مثَّلت عبادة بعض الآلهة -كساتورن وجونو- استمرارًا لعبادة القرطاجيين للآلهة بعل حمون وتانيت، وقد أدَّى ازدهار مقاطعة إفريقية وكونها "مفترق طرق العالم القديم" إلى قدوم واستقرار مجتمعات يهودية فيها في وقت مبكر، وبدأ بعد ذلك انتشار المسيحية، وهو ما لاقى في البداية معارضة كبيرة من السكان، ولم يُحسم الأمر للدين الجديد إلاَّ مع مطلع القرن الخامس الميلادي، وأصبحت قرطاج إحدى العواصم الروحية المسيحية المهمة في الغرب، وظلَّت كذلك حتى تمكَّن القائد الإسلامي حسان بن النعمان عام (79هـ/ 698م) من فتحها ودخولها في الإسلام.


قصة الفتح الإسلامي

تبدأ قصة الفتح الإسلامي لتونس من خلال العمليات الاستطلاعية الأولى في عهد الخليفة عثمان بن عفان t، الذي جمع الناس في المدينة لفتح إفريقية، وأسند قيادة الحملة لعبد الله بن أبي سرح والي مصر آنذاك، وتسمى الغزوة غزوة العبادلة، انتصر فيها الجيش العربي الإسلامي سنة (27هـ/ 647م) على الجيش البيزنطي بقيادة جرجير في موضع يُسَمَّى عقوبة، ثم توقَّفت العمليات العسكرية بإفريقية إلى حين انتهاء الفتنة الكبرى.



ثم في خلافة معاوية بن أبي سفيان قام معاوية بن حديج السكوني بحملتين سنة (41هـ/ 661م)، ثم سنة (45هـ/ 665م) تمكَّن من خلالها المسلمون من الاستقرار في جبل القرن، وأُرسلت عدَّة سرايا باتجاه سوسة وجلولاء قرب القيروان، لكن ابن حديج عاد إلى مصر دون ترك حامية بالبلاد.



قَبِل الخليفة معاوية بن أبي سفيان أن يُعَيِّن عقبة بن نافع الفهري على رأس إفريقية سنة (50هـ/ 670م)، الذي كان مقيمًا ببرقة بليبيا وشارك في عدَّة حملات ضد البيزنطيين والبربر، فوصل إفريقية عبر الصحراء على رأس جيش كثيف بلغ 10 آلاف مقاتل، واتخذ قيروانًا له؛ أي معسكرًا تتجمَّع فيه كل صفات التمصير، وقد استمرت عملية بناء القيروان 4 سنوات. وفي هذه الأثناء كان يُوَجِّه السرايا لتوطيد الحكم الإسلامي ونشر الإسلام بين البربر، لكنه عُزل وخلفه أبو المهاجر دينار سنة (55هـ/ 674م)، الذي تمكَّن من هزم كسيلة زعيم البربر البرانس، الذين عارضوا الوجود العربي الإسلامي بإفريقية، ثم صالحه وحالفه..



ثم عُزِل أبو المهاجر ليعود عقبة بن نافع مرة ثانية إلى إفريقية سنة (62هـ/ 682م) حيث تمكَّن من هزيمة البربر والروم باتجاه المحيط الأطلسي غربًا، ومع رجوعه إلى القيروان على رأس كتيبة صغيرة فوجئ بمنطقة بسكرة بكمين من طرف كسيلة وحلفائه الروم، فقُتل وأصحابه في موضع يسمى تاهودا سنة (64هـ/ 684م)، ومن نتائج ذلك هزيمة المسلمين وخروجهم من القيروان، التي استقرَّ بها كسيلة ضمن كيان سياسي استمرَّ إلى سنة (69هـ/ 689م)، كما استعاد الروم نفوذهم على مناطق الزاب وإفريقية.



وفي عهد عبد الملك بن مروان أرسل زهير بن قيس البلوي لمواصلة الصراع ضد البربر والروم، فتمَّ له استرجاع القيروان وقتل كسيلة سنة (69هـ/ 688م)، إلاَّ أن الروم قد أرسلوا أسطولاً بحريًّا سنة (71هـ/ 690م) إلى مدينة برقة لسبي المسلمين، وقُتل البلوي في مواجهتهم.



ثم من جديد يرسل الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان جيشًا يتكون من 40 ألف مقاتل بقيادة حسان بن النعمان الغساني، أسند إليه ولاية كل المغرب سنة (75هـ/ 694م)، فتمكَّن من دخول قرطاجنة سنة (76هـ/ 695م) وطرد الروم منها، كما كرَّس كل جهوده لمواجهة البربر بقيادة الكاهنة دهياء بنت ثابت بن تيفان من قبيلة جراوة، وهي تلقب بملكة الأوراس، لكن المسلمين انهزموا في واقعة وادي العذاري بجبال الأوراس؛ مما جعل حسان بن النعمان يتراجع بجيوشه نحو قابس ومنها إلى برقة، بينما سيطرت الكاهنة على أجزاء مهمة من بلاد المغرب، كما خربت البلاد مُتَّبِعَة سياسة الأرض المحروقة لمنع المسلمين من الاستقرار؛ لكن حسان بن النعمان نجح سنة (82هـ/ 701م) في القضاء على مقاومة البربر وقتل الكاهنة، ثم عاد من جديد إلى القيروان للسيطرة على إفريقية نهائيًّا.



كما يسرد الكتاب أهم الأطوار التاريخية لتونس في ظل الدولة العباسية ثم استقلالها على إبراهيم بن الأغلب مؤسِّس الدولة الأغلبية، ثم تغلب العبيديين الفاطميين الشيعة عليها 64 عامًا ثم تمكن الصنهاجيون من الخروج عن الخلافة العبيدية في القاهرة، وانحيازه إلى الخلافة العباسية في بغداد، ثم سيطرة الدولة الموحدية على تونس ثم تعرضها عام (668هـ/ 1270م) إلى غزوة صليبية قادها لويس التاسع ضمن الحملة الصليبية الثامنة، وبعد فترات من الركود والضعف في تونس يحاول الأسبان فرض سيطرتهم عليها فيستنجد التونسيون بالدولة العثمانية، واستمر الصراع بين الأسبان وحلفائهم وبين العثمانيين في السنوات التالية، حتى تمكَّن العثمانيون في النهاية سنة (982هـ/ 1574م) من طرد الأسبان نهائيًّا بعد الانتصار عليهم في معركة تونس.


تاريخ تونس الحديث

يبدأ تاريخ تونس الحديث منذ انضمام البلاد التونسية إلى الدولة العثمانية عام (982هـ/ 1574م) إلى فرض الاحتلال الفرنسي تحت اسم الحماية الفرنسية عام (1298هـ/ 1881م)، ويمكن تقسيم هذه الفترة إلى ثلاثة عهود: عهد الباشوات، ثم عهد الدايات، ثم عهد البايات.



كما يستعرض الكتاب تاريخ الاحتلال الفرنسي ومقاومة الشعب التونسي الاحتلال الفرنسي لكن فرنسا قمعت المقاومة التونسية بمنتهي الشدَّة، ثم أخذت بعد ذلك في تثبيت الوضع الاحتلالي بالبلاد؛ فأنشأت مجلسًا استشاريًّا، وفتحت الباب لمن يُريد أن يهاجر لتونس من الفرنسيين والإيطاليين، واشتدت وطأة الفرنسيين على أهل البلاد، وأحسَّ بذلك المسلمون؛ ذلك لأن فرنسا كانت تُرَكِّز على تذويب الهوية الإسلامية لأي بلد تدخله، وتستهدف النواحي الثقافية للمسلمين؛ مما جعل المسلمين ينتفضون مرَّة بعد مرَّة، وفرنسا في كل مرَّة تستخدم الشعار المعروف (لا هوادة).



ثم بين صفحات الكتاب بيان لأهم التأثيرات الثقافية للاحتلال في تونس، وسرد بعض الصفحات الهمجية في تعامل فرنسا مع تونس حتى إعلان الجمهورية في تونس في (28-12-1376هـ/ 25-7-1957م) وإلغاء الملكية، وقد جاء إعلان الجمهورية بعد عام ونصف من إعلان الاستقلال، لتتكرَّس هيمنة الزعيم الحبيب بورقيبة وحزبه -الحزب الحر الدستوري الجديد- على الحياة السياسية وأركان الدولة.


الحبيب بورقيبة.. زين العابدين بن علي

يستعرض الكتاب الفترة الرئاسية للحبيب بورقيبة الذي تم اختياره كأول رئيس لجمهورية تونس بعد إلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية في 25 يوليو 1957م، وذلك بعد خلع الملك محمد الأمين باي. وقد أعيد انتخابه في سدة الحكم بتونس إلى أن استنفد دوراته القانونية، ثم نودي به رئيسًا مدى الحياة مع تردِّي صحَّة بورقيبة وتحديدًا في ٧ نوفمبر ١٩٨٧م، ثم قام زين العابدين بن علي -الذي كان مديرًا عامًّا للأمن- بتنحيته، وأعلن نفسه رئيسًا جديدًا للجمهورية، فيما عُرف باسم تحوُّل السابع من نوفمبر، وما زال في سدة الحكم حتى خلْعه في يوم الجمعة الرابع عشر من يناير عام 2011م، مع بيان الجرائم التي ارتكبها كل من الحبيب بورقيبة وبن علي في حق الإسلام والمسلمين هناك.


ثورة الياسمين 2011

في هذا الكتاب معايشة مع أحداث ووقائع الثورة التونسية منذ صباح يوم الجمعة 17 ديسمبر 2010م وانتحار الشاب محمد البوعزيزي الذي أشعل فتيل الثورة، ثم توالى الاحتجاجات في سيدي بوزيد وأحداث القمع المتتالية من قوات الأمن التي أطلقت الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين، زاد الأمر اشتعالاً إعلان وفاة الشاب محمد البوعزيزي يوم الثلاثاء 4 يناير 2011م، وتسبب موته في اندلاع موجة جديدة من الاحتجاجات في ولاية سيدي بوزيد، لتنتشر بعد ذلك في عدد من الولايات التونسية على غرار تونس العاصمة، وسوسة، وصفاقس، وقفصة، والقصرين، والكاف، وقابس، ولم تنجح كل محاولات الطاغية بن علي في تفريق جموع المتظاهرين.



وأخيرًا اهتزَّ عرش الفرعون.. لقد ظهر بن علي على شاشة التلفاز، الخميس 13 يناير، ليُلقي خطابًا غير مسبوق‏؛ يُعلن فيه أنه فهم الشعب التونسي -أخيرًا- ويُعلن استجابته لمطالب الشعب، وعدم الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية التونسية المقبلة في ‏2014م،‏كما يُعلن عن تشكيل لجنة "مستقلة" للتحقيق في الفساد‏,‏ ويطلق حرية الإعلام ويلغي الرقابة على الإنترنت‏..



ثم يجيء يوم الجمعة 14 يناير 2011م ليزفَّ إلى أهل تونس وسائر بلاد العالم العربي والإسلامي خبرًا سعيدًا، هو فرار بن علي إلى السعودية؛ ففي قرابة السابعة والنصف من مساء الجمعة أعلن رئيس الحكومة التونسية محمد الغنوشي عن تنحي بن علي عن السلطة، وتولِّيه ممارسة مهام رئيس الدولة بصفة مؤقتة. فقال الغنوشي في بيان تلاه عبر التلفزيون الرسمي محاطًا برئيسي مجلس النواب التونسي فؤاد المبزع، ومجلس المستشارين عبد الله القلال عن تسلمه الحكم: "طبقًا لأحكام الفصل 56 من الدستور".


في الختام

هذه هي قصة تونس حتى يناير 2011م..



قصة امتزجت فيها مشاعر الألم والفرحة، والحزن والسعادة..



ألمٌ لِمَا مرَّتْ به تونس من مآسٍ وأزمات على يد رجال ينتسبون إليها، وفرحةٌ لبقاء الإسلام فيها رغم كيد الكائدين..



سعادةٌ لتحرُّك الشعب وثورته وانتفاضته ضد الطغيان، وحزنٌ لكون التوجُّه الإسلامي للثورة غير واضح، وبالتالي قد تنتقل تونس من وضع سيئ إلى وضع لا يختلف عن الأول كثيرًا.



ومع ذلك، فإن ذلك يدعونا للتفاؤل..



حتى لو سُرقت الثورة..



وحتى لو تدخلت فرنسا وأمريكا..



لقد "ذاق" الشعب طعم الحرية ولو لساعات، ومَنْ ذاق عرف، ومَنْ عرف اشتاق لما يعرف، ولن تهدأ نفس الشعب التونسي -بإذن الله- إلا عندما ينال حريته كاملة.

----------


## nariman

> حتى لو سُرقت الثورة.. 
> 
> 
> وحتى لو تدخلت فرنسا وأمريكا.. 
> 
> 
> 
> لقد "ذاق" الشعب طعم الحرية ولو لساعات، ومَنْ ذاق عرف، ومَنْ عرف اشتاق لما يعرف، ولن تهدأ نفس الشعب التونسي -بإذن الله- إلا عندما ينال حريته كاملة.


*عجبتني قوي الخاتمة دي  هي حقيقة وواقع فارض نفسه على الشعوب الثائرة بإذن الله*


*بشكرك للنقل أخي الكريم..المرحلة بالفعل تستحق التوقف والتأريخ*
*حتى اللي فات لازم نتذكره.. للعبرة*

----------


## slaf elaf

من يستطيع أن يجمع البحر في قدح؟!! 
 
ماذا قدم المسلمون للعالم ؟يمثل العطاء الحضاري الذي قدمه المسلمون على مدار تاريخهم المجيد قمة الرقي والتقدم الحضاري الذي قد تصنعه حضارة من الحضارات، ونحن عندما نتحدث عن الحضارة الإسلامية فنحن لا نتحدث عن حضارة عادية لها مثيلات أو أشباه، إنما نتحدَّث عن "الحضارة النموذج". 
وإذا كان المسلمون الأوائل قدموا للعالم أرقى حضارة وأعظم نموذج لها؛ وذلك بتفوقهم ونبوغهم العلمي والأخلاقي والديني، فإن من واجبنا -وقد ورثنا عن أسلافنا تلك الإسهامات- أن نبيِّنها للعالم مسلمين وغير مسلمين. وفي هذا الإطار كانت هذه المحاضرة الحصرية التي يقدمها موقع قصة الإسلام للدكتور راغب السرجاني عن العطاء الإسلامي في الحضارة الإنسانية، وذلك ضمن فعاليات أعمال المؤتمر السنوي السادس والعشرين لمسلمي فرنسا الذي يُنظِّمه اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا في مدينة لوبورجيه شمال باريس إبريل 2009م، والذي كان تحت عنوان: "الدين في المجتمعات المعاصرة بين تقارب القيم وتباينها"، والذي يعدّ أضخم فعالية من نوعها لمسلمي أوربا، حيث شارك فيه نحو مائة وخمسين ألف مسلم من أنحاء أوربا. 
إسهامات المسلمين في الحضارة الإنسانية 
تنوعت إسهامات المسلمين في الحضارة الإنسانية بين دروب المجالات والعلوم بشتى أنواعها، فهناك إسهامات في مجال العقيدة والفكر ومجال الأخلاق والقيم، ومجالات القانون والحقوق والقضاء والجمال والأدب والعلوم بأنواعها التجريبية والتشريعية، وهناك الآلاف من الصفحات الحضارية التي من الممكن أن تذكر تحت الفروع المختلفة لهذه المجالات، والتي لو فُرِّغ لها المجال لاحتوت الآلاف من المحاضرات والدروس؛ ونظرًا لضيق الوقت، فقد اكتفى الدكتور راغب السرجاني بإبراز معالم من إسهامات المسلمين في الحضارة العلمية. 
إسهامات المسلمين في الحضارة العلمية 
لعل أول ما يلفت الأنظار في المنهج الإسلامي أنه بدأ المنهج الحضاري الإسلامي بكلمة (اقرأ)، وبعدها أول خمس آيات في منهج الإسلام تتحدث عن العلم، وفي إحصائية حول عدد مرات كلمة "العلم" بمشتقاتها في القرآن كانت 779 مرة، أي بمعدل 7 مرات تقريبًا في السورة الواحدة، وهي بذلك ثاني أكثر كلمة ورودًا في القرآن بعد اسم الجلالة (الله) ، وهذا دليل على أهمية العلم في الحضارة الإسلامية. 
ومن ثَم فقه علماء الأمة هذا المعنى جيدًا، فأسهموا إسهامات علمية فريدة في التاريخ الإنساني لا يمكن أن تُحصى في مجلدات، فضلاً عن محاضرة واحدة. 
المكتبات العامة في الإسلام 
أسهم الإسلام في البشرية إسهامًا عظيمًا جدًّا إذ جعل قضية العلم قضية شعبية؛ فقبْل الإسلام كان العلماء ينعزلون عن عموم الناس، فكان أرسطو وأفلاطون وسقراط -وغيرهم من علماء الحضارات السابقة على الإسلام- يعيشون في أماكن منعزلة عن حياة الناس، كان الناس ينعزلون ويبتعدون عن العلم، فلما جاء الإسلام شجع على العلم، وجعل الله طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة. 
وجرَّاء هذا المعنى الراقي الذي جاء به الإسلام وقدمه للإنسانية، قام المسلمون بعمل ما يسمى بالمكتبات العامة، التي تُفتح لعموم الناس، وهذا لم يكن موجودًا قبل الإسلام. 
مكتبة بغداد 
كانت أول المكتبات العامة في الحضارة الإسلامية هي "مكتبة بغداد"، والتي كانت أكبر مكتبة علمية في العالم لمدة خمسة قرون متصلة، ولم تكن خاصة بالعلوم الشرعية فقط بل شملت العلوم الحياتية من الطب والهندسة والفلك والفيزياء وغيرها، إضافة إلى ما كانت تحتويه من مراكز للترجمة من اليونانية والفارسية والهندية وغيرها إلى اللغة العربية، أو من العربية إلى غيرها من اللغات السائدة. 
هذا إضافة ما كانت تحتويه من قاعات ضخمة للمحاضرات والمناظرات، والآلاف من العمال والموظفين، وذلك كله خلال القرن الثاني الهجري/ التاسع الميلادي. 
لم تكن مكتبة بغداد هي المكتبة الوحيدة في الحضارة الإسلامية وإنما كان هناك الكثير من المكتبات العلمية الراقية، ليس في بغداد فقط وإنما في العديد من الأقطار الإسلامية المختلفة، فكان هناك مكتبة دار العلم بالقاهرة ومكتبة قرطبة بالأندلس ومكتبة طرابلس بلبنان. والجدير بالذكر أن تلك المكتبات لم ينازعها منازع في حضارة أخرى. 
وإذا كان هذا هو شأن المكتبات العامة، فإن الحضارة الإسلامية شهدت أنواعًا أخرى من المكتبات، وهي المكتبات الخاصة، والتي يملكها أشخاص بعينهم، ومن أشهرها: مكتبة أبي الفضل بن العميد بالري (300 - 360هـ)، ومكتبة الصاحب بن عباد الذي كان صديقًا لابن العميد (326 - 385هـ). 
الطب في الحضارة الإسلامية 
إذا تحدثنا عن بعض العناوين في الطب في الحضارة الإسلامية، فجدير بالذكر أن أول مستشفى في التاريخ كانت من نصيب إسهامات علماء المسلمين زمن الخليفة الأموي الوليد بن عبد الملك -رحمه الله- سنة 90هـ في القرن الأول الهجري/ السابع الميلادي بدمشق، على أن أول مستشفى أوروبي كان في باريس بفرنسا في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي. 
وخلال المحاضرة تم سرد العديد من الإسهامات المهمة والفريدة في الحضارة الإنسانية، والتي كانت من نصيب المسلمين. 
ولم يكن السبق الإسلامي الفريد في الحضارة الإنسانية في مجال الطب فقط، وإنما سجل علماء المسلمين إبداعهم في شتى العلوم والمجالات؛ في الفلك والكيمياء والجغرافيا والرياضيات والعمارة وغيرها من جوانب عظمة الإبداع الإسلامي والتفوق الحضاري في بعض المدن الإسلامية كمدينة قرطبة وفاس، وكل تلك المجالات عرض لها الدكتور راغب السرجاني، وتناولها بشكل رائع وباهر. 
خلاصة القول 
إن الحضارة الإسلامية هي الحضارة النموذج بين حضارات الدنيا، فهي حضارة تجمع بين العلوم الشرعية والعلوم الحياتية، تجمع بين بناء المصانع والمادة وبين بناء الإنسان، ولا يسع كل مسلم على وجه الأرض بعد هذه المحاضرة إلا أن يزداد يقينًا أن حضارته هي حضارة خير أمة أخرجت للناس.

----------


## slaf elaf

أشكركم على طيب المرور والتعليق 

بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## slaf elaf

https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...UXBqaEFVQ2c6MQ

----------


## حنين مصر

جزاك الله خير

----------


## slaf elaf

واياكم 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن صلاح البشرية بقيام دولة الإسلام، وأن صلاح البشرية بصلاح المسلمين، قائلاً: "تنعم البشرية كلها بصلاح المسلمين"؛ فالأمة الإسلامية أمة نبيلة عظيمة، قرآنها ودستورها هو كلام الله تعالى، وقائدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولن تنعم البشرية كلها حتى يأخذ المسلمون قرارهم بقيام الدولة الإسلامية.

وأوضح فضيلته أن التغيير لا يأتي على يد الكثرة، فلن يقبل الشعب كله الحكم بالإسلام إلا بعد أن يذوق طعمه، ويرى ثمراته؛ فالتغيير يأتي على يد القلة، فقد قال الله تعالى: {وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ} [الأنعام: 116]، {وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ} [يوسف: 103].

صرّح بذلك الدكتور راغب السرجاني في درسه الأسبوعي (من وحي الثورة) يوم الثلاثاء 5 إبريل 2011م بعد صلاة العشاء في مسجد الرواس بحي السيدة زينب بالقاهرة.

وأكد فضيلته أن الحل فيما تعيشه الأمة الآن هو اتباعها لمنهج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والسير على خطاه، فقد قال الله تعالى: {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ} [الأحزاب: 21]. فالمتتبع لسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجد أن أحداث الدنيا كلها كُثفت في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، شملت كل المتغيرات التي قد تمر على الأمة الإسلامية. ومن ثَمَّ فلنا في كل موقف من مواقفه صلى الله عليه وسلم اتباع وسُنَّة وهدى، فمن أراد أن يبني دولته فليبنها على منهاج النبوة الشريفة، وعلى منهاج الخلفاء الراشدين؛ لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ بَعْدِي فَسَيَرَى اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا، فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِسُنَّتِي وَسُنَّةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الْمَهْدِيِّينَ الرَّاشِدِينَ، تَمَسَّكُوا بِهَا وَعَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ" (رواه أبو داود في سننه، وقال الألباني: صحيح).

وفي تحليل لواقع الدولة التي بناها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة، والتي تعد النموذج المثالي للمدينة الفاضلة في التاريخ، أكد فضيلته أن الأزمات كانت تتوالى على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة بعد أخرى، وما تخلى أهل الباطل عن محاربته حتى وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فهؤلاء المشركون خارج المدينة يؤلبون القبائل عليه، وهؤلاء المنافقون يثبطون عزائم المسلمين في المدينة، وقبائل اليهود الثلاثة مزروعون داخل المدينة ولم يكونوا خارجها، فضلاً عن كل ذلك مكائد المشركين داخل المدينة، فلم تكن المدينة كلها مسلمين، والتواصل بين المنافقين والقوى المشركة كان دائمًا..

وفوق كل هؤلاء، كانت هناك أكبر قوتين في العالم هما الفرس والروم، ومع كل ذلك أقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحكم الإسلامي في المدينة المنورة، ولم تهدأ قوى الشرك حتى وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى يوم القيامة، وتكاثرت الأزمات من حوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكائد المنافقين واليهود ومحاولات الاغتيال والحرب الإعلامية الشرسة، ومع ذلك ظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على مبدئه، ولم يُستضعف أمام تلك المحاولات.

وبيَّن فضيلته أنه لم تمر سنة من سنوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة إلا وكانت غزوة من الغزوات، أو صدّ هجومٍ من المشركين، ومع ذلك وقف لها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو واثق بربه تعالى، وبإيمان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.

وقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: إذا كان المسلمون ينتظرون وقتًا معينًا تتاح لهم فيه الفرصة لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية دون تربُّص الغرب والشرق لهم، فسينتظرون كثيرًا، لعله يصل إلى يوم القيامة؛ لأن من سنن الله في الأرض دوام الصراع بين الحق والباطل، فلن تمر لحظة إلا ويتربص أهل الباطل بأهل الحق، والله -عز وجل- ذكر تلك السُّنَّة بـ(لن) التأبيدية؛ دليلاً على أبدية ذلك الصراع، فقال تعالى {وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلَا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ} [البقرة: 120].

وأوضح فضيلته أن قصة الصراع والصدام بين المسلمين والغرب هو ما يفرضه الغرب علينا لا ما نفرضه نحن، فهناك طائفة تريد الشرّ دائمًا للمسلمين منذ آدم عليه السلام وإلى يوم القيامة، وهؤلاء هم أعوان إبليس وحزبه، قال تعالى: {قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي إلى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ * قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ} [الحجر: 36، 37].

فالمسلمون في صراع دائم مع أعوان إبليس وإلى يوم القيامة، فما معنى أن ينتظر المسلمون إذنًا من الغرب لإقامة دولتهم.. وهو أمر مستحيل!! وأوضح فضيلته أن الدولة الإسلامية نريدها دولة خالصة لله عز وجل، فلا نعبد شرقًا ولا غربًا، وإنما نعبد الله تعالى وحده.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX1f2...layer_embedded

----------


## slaf elaf

صرّح فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني -المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- أن المشروع الإسلامي قادر على أن يصنع أمة رائدة قادرة على المنافسة والريادة على العالم أجمع؛ فقد كانت قبل الإسلام بلدة فقيرة في مواردها وفقيرة في قوانينها ودساتيرها وفقيرة في إمكانياتها وفقيرة في وحدتها وقوتها، فلما نزلت الشريعة الإسلامية أضحت الجزيرة العربية ذات حضارة وريادة ومنافسة للحضارات الرومانية والفارسية واليونانية، وما كانت ريادة العرب والمسلمين في مجال دون آخر، بل كانت في كل المجالات العلمية والفكرية والدينية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والعسكرية والسياسية.

جاء ذلك في محاضرة ألقاها فضيلته في مسجد الرحمن الرحيم (العربي) في طريق صلاح سالم بالقاهرة، وذلك يوم الخميس 31 مارس 2011م، بعد صلاة العشاء.

وأوضح فضيلته أن قوة المسلمين فيما يحملون من منهج ودين قويم من عند رب العالمين، فلا هي اشتراكية ولا رأسمالية، وإنما هي إسلامية صميمة، وعزة المسلمين في إسلامهم، كما قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: "نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإذا ابتغينا العزة في غيره أذلنا الله".

وأكد فضيلته أن تطبيق المنهج الإسلامي يجب أن يرجع فيه إلى فَهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام وسلف الأمة الصالحين.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ2jm...layer_embedded

----------


## د.عمر

*لا يستقيم امر المسلمين الا بتطبيق الشريعة على وفق الصحابة والتابعين الذين حملوا الاسلام كاملا غير منقوص 
الدعوات الاسلامية اخذت بعض الدين وتركت البعض الاخر ، منهم من ينادي بالسنة وهو يحتضن الرافضة اعداء السنة ، وهذا تناقض !!

قال تعالى : ( وادخلوا في السلم كافة ) ، وذم الله اقواما آمنوا ببعض الكتاب وكفروا ببعضه ...*

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني  أن السنة النبوية منهج حياة متكامل لحياة البشر؛ لذلك فعلى المسلمين الآن أن يدرسوا السنة النبوية دراسة مستوفاة، وخاصة في هذه المرحلة الزمنية التي تعيشها الأمة الإسلامية، والتي تعددت فيها المناهج الفكرية.

وصرّح فضيلته أن على المصريين أن يختاروا المرشحين في الانتخابات القادمة وفق منهج الله عز وجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس وفق الأهواء أو العصبيات.

وأوضح فضيلته أنه ما تجرأ أحد على المشروع الإسلامي طوال القرون الماضية إلا في القرن الماضي، فكانت سابقة في تاريخ الأمة خاصة عقب إلغاء الخلافة العثمانية ودخول القوانين الغربية الفرنسية والإيطالية وغيرها.

جاء ذلك في محاضرة ألقاها فضيلته في مسجد الرحمن الرحيم في طريق صلاح سالم بالقاهرة، وذلك يوم الخميس 14 إبريل 2011م بعد صلاة العشاء.

وأكد فضيلته أن المشروع الإسلامي سيقاوم أشد مقاومة خاصة في الفترة القادمة، وستنادي ألسنة بتشويهه والابتعاد عنه.

وفي سياق متصل أكد فضيلته أن حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس أقوالاً وإنما اتباع لسنته وسير على نهجه، وأشار فضيلته أن حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبق اتباعه؛ لأن من اتبع قبل أن يحب فاتباعه منقوص، وقد يخالف المرء من يتبعه إذا اختلفا في مصلحة أو منفعة، فعندئذٍ يكون الاتباع لعارض أو لمصلحة أو غيرها، أو يكون الاتباع هنا لعادة وليس لأصل حب بينهما.

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني على خطورة هذا الأمر ، و أكد أن تلك التحركات ستدخل الدولة فى إحتمالية قرار حرب ، فالوقت والظروف والإمكانيات حاليا لا تسمح بذلك ، فلابد من أخذ الأمور بتروي وتعقل شديد ، وأكد فضيلته أنه لا مانع لأهل فلسطين أن يقوموا بتلك التحركات كما قامت بذلك الشعوب العربية ، كما شدد على أهمية التعاون بين العلماء الشرعيين والعلماء السياسيين حتى نستطيع أن نأخذ القرار السليم بناءا على خلفية شرعية واضحة وفقه سياسي سليم ..

----------


## كريم ومحب

اقسم بالله ان الاسلام والقران الكريم هم افضل النعم التي اعطاها لنا الله في هذه الدنيا 
بحكم عملي واختلاطي با طياف دينيه متنوعه لم اجد تقويم انساني جيد الا في كتاب الله وهو القران ويكفي الشعور بالراحه و الطمانينه عند قراءة سور القران
يكفي لنا ان ما يقوله الله من سنن وقوانين ربانيه نزلت في القران تنفذ في الواقع وبالحرف الواحد ولنا في الرئيس المخلوع عبره كبيرة و تطيبق للاية الكريمه(ياتي الملك من يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء) وتدبروا لفظ ينزع ولله في القران معجزة لغويه بليغه
الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام

----------


## سوما

الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام ...
موضوع جميل ,, تسلم  ايديك  :f2:

----------


## slaf elaf

مشكورين على المرور الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني -المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- أن فرص الحكم الإسلامي تقتنص وليس فيها تتدرج، لأنها غير متكررة كثيرًا في التاريخ، فمن يقرأ سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يجد أنه اقتنص فرصة إقامة الحكم الإسلامي في المدينة عندما عرض عليه الأنصار في بيعة العقبة الثانية استقباله في بلدهم، فبعد دراسة وافية للموقف وافق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرض.

وأشار فضيلته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتحين الفرص لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية في مكة، وهو ما كان بالفعل بعد صلح الحديبية، فقد اقتنص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيانة بكر مع خزاعة، فما كان منه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن أعدَّ جيشه لفتح مكة على الرغم من اعتذار أبي سفيان له في المدينة وتجديده للعهد والسلام مع المسلمين، ولكنها الفرصة التي قد لا تتكرر إلا بعد سنوات، وعندئذٍ فتح الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة للمسلمين، وقامت دولة الإسلام في مكة والمدينة.

وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن كلاًّ من التدرج والحسم سننٌ من سنن الله تعالى في الأرض، ولكن لكل منهما موضعه ووقته.

صرّح بذلك فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في درسه الأسبوعي (من وحي الثورة) يوم الثلاثاء الماضي 19 إبريل 2011م، بعد صلاة العشاء في مسجد الرواس بحي السيدة زينب بالقاهرة.

كما أكد فضيلته أن ما يعيب الإسلاميين الآن في مصر هو بعض البطء الذي لا يتناسب مع سرعة الأحداث، التي تحتاج إلى سرعة اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة.

وأكد فضيلته أن الفرص من هذا النوع غير متكررة في التاريخ ولا في الواقع؛ فعلى الإسلاميين أن يعوا الدرس، ويقرءوا الواقع بعين بصيرة ويدرسوه جيدًا، فإذا فاتت الفرصة هذه، فربما لا تعود إلا بعد سنوات.

----------


## نهر الحياة

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم الجميل فهى تذكرة علا الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين والغير مؤمنين


ولله الحمد اذ جعلنا بالاسلام والايمان خير امة اخرجت للناس اللهم لك الحمد على نعم الاسلام والايمان وكفى بها نعمة 


بارك الله لك

----------


## slaf elaf

قام فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في محاضرته الأخيرة بمسجد الرواس الثلاثاء 3 مايو 2011م برواية تفاصيل زيارته التاريخية لأسرة الصحفي الإيطالي فيكتوري أريجوني المقتول في قطاع غزة منتصف شهر إبريل الماضي..



وقد شدد فضيلته في بداية حديثه على ضرورة توخّي الحذر عند تعاملنا مع الشعوب غير المسلمة، فلا نضعهم جميعًا في سلة واحدة؛ فهناك من هذه الشعوب من يعادينا، وهناك من يقف في صفنا ويدافع عن قضايانا، كما أن هناك من يقف على الحياد فلا يعادينا وكذلك لا يناصر قضايانا، وهؤلاء وجب علينا محاولة اجتذابهم وتعريفهم بعدالة مطالبنا..



أمّا الصحفي المقتول فيكتوري أريجوني، فهو من الصنف الثاني الذي يقف في صفنا ويدافع عن قضايانا بقوة رغم كونه من غير المسلمين، وبما يجعلنا نتمنى أن يكون الله هداه للإسلام قبل وفاته. وفيكتوري هذا صحفي إيطالي قرأ عن القضية الفلسطينية وتابع تطوراتها، وقد تأثّر كثيرًا بالحصار الجائر المفروض على قطاع غزة؛ مما دفعه للسفر إلى القطاع والتطوع بالعمل فيه كمراسل صحفي دون أجر، ينقل أخباره بشكل يومي في تقرير صحفي اختار له عنوان "كن إنسانيًّا"..



فهو غير مسلم، ولكنه تعاطف مع مشكلة غزة واستشعر معاناة أهلها؛ لكونه إنسانًا يشعر بآلام الآخرين..



كما كان ينتهز فرصة الأيام القليلة التي يسافر فيها إلى موطنه إيطاليا لعقد المؤتمرات والندوات التعريفية بحقيقة القضية الفلسطينية.



هذا إضافة إلى ما عُرف عنه من الجرأة في التعامل مع الصهاينة داخل دولة الكيان، حيث يُروى عنه أنه كان يخرج مع الصيادين من أبناء غزة رغم علمه بالحظر الذي يفرضه الصهاينة على خروج مراكب الصيد من غزة كنوع من العقاب الجماعي المفروض على القطاع، فكان يستثمر كونه إيطاليًّا ويخرج مع الصيادين في مراكبهم، فلا يجرؤ الصهاينة على اعتراضهم؛ مخافة افتضاح أمرهم أمام المجتمع الدولي..



وفي إحدى المرات قام الصهاينة بتوقيف مركب الصيد والقبض على كل من فيها ومنهم فيكتوري، وعندما علم الصهاينة بجنسيته الإيطالية قرروا تركه، ولكنه رفض.. نعم رفض أن يُطلق سراحه بمفرده، فإمَّا إطلاق سراح الجميع وإلا البقاء في الأسر بل وتهديده بالإضراب عن الطعام حتى يفتضح أمر الممارسات الصهيونية أمام دول العالم بكامله، ولم يتراجع عن موقفه حتى اضطر الصهاينة إلى الإفراج عن الجميع.



ومع تكرار هذه المواقف تعرَّف الصهاينة على الصحفي الإيطالي لتبدأ رحلة من المضايقات الصهيونية لفيكتوري كلما أراد الدخول أو الخروج من قطاع غزة عن طريق معبر إيريز، ثم في النهاية قاموا بإلقاء القبض عليه وترحيله إلى إيطاليا، ولكنه لم يستسلم فعاد مرة أخرى إلى غزة، ولكن هذه المرة عن طريق قبرص!



كل هذا وهو غير مسلم، ولا يتجاوز عمره 36 عامًا..



ثم في النهاية قُتل بالطريقة البشعة التي علمناها جميعًا!!





وعندئذٍ قرر الصهاينة السماح لجثمانه بالخروج من معبر إيريز الذي كان محرَّمًا عليه في حياته، فترفض أمُّه الصابرة هذا القرار، وتُصر على خروجه من معبر رفح!



ويعود جثمان الصحفي الإيطالي فيكتوري أريجوني إلى إيطاليا حيث كان الآلاف من أبناء الشعب الإيطالي في انتظاره رافعين الأعلام الفلسطينية؛ ليؤكدوا على تضامنهم مع فيكتوري في مناصرته للقضية الفلسطينية، وهاتفين لفيكتوري: "نَمْ قريرًا.. سنكمل المشوار"، و" عاشت فلسطين حرة"، و"فلسطين أبيّة"..



بل والأعجب ما رأيته في أثناء زيارتي لأسرته مع وفد من الجالية المسلمة في إيطاليا من استقبال حافل يعكس ثبات أسرة الصحفي الإيطالي، وخاصة والدته التي كانت تستقبل الوفود المعزية وهي مبتسمة، وتؤكد أن مشوار فيكتوري سوف يكتمل..



ثم قادتنا إلى حيث يرقد جثمان فيكتوري في تابوت مغطّى بالعلم الإيطالي والفلسطيني والكوفية الفلسطينية الشهيرة وعلم السلام..



ويكمل الدكتور راغب.. كما أخبرتنا بما قالته للصحفيين الإيطاليين الذين اتصلوا بها ليستغلوا فرصة قتل ابنها على أيدٍ فلسطينية في الإيقاع بين الشعب الإيطالي والشعب الفلسطيني، فأخبرتهم أنها مؤمنة بأن ابنها مات في قضية حق، ولامتهم على لغة خطابهم التي تتشابه مع لغة خطاب الصحفيين الصهاينة الذين ركزوا حديثهم عن كون ابنها قُتل بيد فلسطينية، ولكنها دحضت هذه الشبهة بردها عليهم قائلة: ألم يُقتل رابين بيد يهودية، وقُتل غاندي بيد هندية، فهل معنى ذلك تعميم الخطأ على جميع الهنود؟!



وإلى جانب الأم فقد قابلنا الأب الذي لا يقل ثباتًا عنها حيث قصَّ علينا أنه مريض بالسرطان، وعندما طلب من ابنه القدوم من غزة ليرافقه في رحلة علاجه فردَّ عليه فيكتوري أنه لديه ابنة يمكنها مرافقته، أمّا الفلسطينيون في غزة فلم يعد يساعدهم أحد!



والعجيب أن الأب أخبرنا بأنه ينوي في حالة شفائه أن يقوم بزيارة تضامنية مع قطاع غزة في العام القادم على متن سفينة الحرية الإيطالية، التي سيطلق عليها سفينة "فيكتوري أريجوني".

----------


## slaf elaf

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن المصريين يجنون الثمار المرّة التي زرعها النظام السابق داخل المجتمع مشيراً إلى أن أقل أنواع الفساد هو الفساد المالي، وأكثرها الفساد الأخلاقي كالعلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط تلك العلاقة التي أفسدها النظام السابق حتى أصبحت علاقة مشدودة يشوبها نوع من التخويف في مصر.

حيث اعتبر السرجاني أن مايدور حول أخذ الحقوق في تلك المرحلة الراهنة وليس بعد هو تفكير ساذج موضحاً في حديثه أن تلك الصدامات التي تحدث الآن بين المسلمين والمسيحيين والتيارات الفكرية يمكن أن تضيع علينا فرصة الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة وخاصة بعد خروج كاميليا شحاتة، ويتوجب علينا كمصريين أن نهدئ الأمور أكثر من ذلك حتى لا تتم عرقلة العملية الانتخابية، ومن ثم نعطي طريقاً للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بإصدار قرار تأجيلها.

جاء ذلك خلال اللقاء الذي عقدته مكتبة "أ" مساء أمس الأحد بمشروع مصر تقرأ، وأدار اللقاء الدكتور محمد عمارة خبير التنمية البشرية، وأضاف السرجاني فى إجابة عن سؤال طرح حول تولي الإخوان الحكم قائلاً : السلفيون لديهم عاطفة كبيرة لكنهم لايمتلكون خبرة في السياسة بسبب الانغلاق الشديد الذي تعرضوا له منذ فترات طويلة ثم انفتح فجأة فأصبح الحديث فى السياسة " موضة "، كل الناس تتكلم فيها.

وانتقد السرجاني ما نشرته بعض الصحف القومية كالأهرام عن قرار "مؤتمر مصر الأول" تشكيل مجلس وطنى من ممثلى القوى السياسية للاتفاق على تشكيل قائمة انتخابية موحدة لمواجهة مرشحى الوطنى والإخوان، متسائلاً لماذا الإخوان المسلمين، وهل يمكن المساواة بين فلول الوطني وهم الأكثرية الذين تعرضت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على أيديهم للتعذيب، والإقصاء، مشيراً إلى أن الإعلام في مصر هو نفسه الإعلام قبل الثورة ولم يتغير حيث اختير 3 أو 4 يمارسون نفس سياسات النظام السابق.

وفيما يخص عدم شجاعة السلفيين في مواجهة النظام السابق أكد أن السلفيين لديهم رؤية تربوية مثل الإخوان لكن الإخوان شاركوا في الجانب السياسي أكثر من السلفيين وفي النهاية اعتبر التيار السلفي منهجية الخروج من القاع للأعلى وعدم الخروج عن الحاكم رغم ماكتبه من مقالات في توضيح التمرد على الحاكم وعدم طاعته إن كان يشبه مبارك على حد قوله, حيث أكد أن عدم الإفصاح عن نية الإخوان في اختيار المرشح للرئاسة فهو بمثابة أمر كارثي.

وحول البرادعي قال السرجانى إن البرادعى مثله مثل أي إنسان له وعليه، ومن أهم مايحسب له أن وقف أمام الطاغوت مبارك في عز قوته، بالإضافة إلى تاريخه المشرف علمياً وسياسياً وعالمياًً، ولكن شعوره واتجاهاته نحو أمته الإسلامية مقلقة للغاية.

لمن أراد مشاهدة المحاضرة : الدكتور راغب السرجاني: الفتن الطائفية ثمرة مبارك المرة

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد د. راغب السرجاني  أن من يسعى إلى رئاسة الجمهورية في هذة الفترة أحمق إذا لم يكن لديه القدرة على إدارة البلاد في ظل الفترة العصيبة التي تمر بها بلادنا، مضيفًا: أن الكثير من المرشحين أنفسهم حتى الآن لا يصلحون لتولي المهمة.

وأوضح خلال الندوة التي عقدها مساء أمس بساقية الصاوي تحت عنوان "كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية؟" العديد من الضوابط التي يمكن عن طريقها اختيار رئيس الجمهورية القادم، أبرزها ألا يكون حريصًا عليها. ونلاحظ أن كل المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية يتكالبون في الوصول إليها، ولا بد أن يكون حسن التربية والأخلاق.

وتابع: لا بد من دراسة برنامج المرشح، وتاريخ المرشح هو من سيحدد الطريقة التي سيدير بها البلاد في المستقبل. وأضاف الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن العديد من المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية من أنصار النظام السابق الذين ظلوا دائمًا يسبحون بحمد مبارك ونظامه وكفروا به بعد سقوطه، معللين موفقهم بكلمة وحيدة "كنت مضطرًّا يا جماعة".

وشدد على أن العديد من المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية لا يصلحون لرئاسة الجمهورية لعدم قدرتهم على الإقناع والتأثير وحشد الجماهير حولهم في اتجاه معين، وليس لديهم القدرة على تطبيق مبدأ المشورة لاعتزازهم بآرائهم. كما أشاد الدكتور السرجاني بالطريقة التي يدير بها المجلس العسكري أمور البلاد وقراراته في العديد من القضايا الشائكة خلال هذة الفترة.

كما أكد فضيلته على أن المرحلة الحالية تتطلب الاتحاد بين السلفيين والإخوان ونبذ الفرقة والتعصب بينهم لتكوين حائط صد قوي أمام التيارات العلمانية واللبرالية المختلفة.

لمن أراد مشاهدة الفيديو : الدكتور راغب السرجاني ضرورة الاتحاد بين الاخوان والسلفيين

----------


## slaf elaf

قام فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بإلقاء محاضرة في ساقية الصاوي يوم الأربعاء 11/5/2011م؛ بعنوان (كيف نختار رئيس الجمهورية؟). وقد وضع فضيلته عدة معايير لاختيار الرئيس، منها أن يكون غير راغب في الرئاسة؛ لأن الإمام مسلم روى في صحيحه عن أبي موسى قال: دخلت على النبي أنا ورجلان من بني عمِّي، فقال أحد الرَّجلين: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَمِّرْنَا عَلَى بَعْضِ مَا وَلاَّكَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. وَقَالَ الآخَرُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ. فَقَالَ: "إِنَّا وَاللَّهِ لاَ نُوَلِّي عَلَى هَذَا الْعَمَلِ أَحَدًا سَأَلَهُ، وَلاَ أَحَدًا حَرَصَ عَلَيْهِ"[1].

ومنها أيضًا: أن يكون برنامجه متصفًا بصفات البرنامج الناجح؛ فيكون برنامجًا شاملاً لكل نواحي الحياة الدينية والسياسية والاقتصادية والتعليمية والثقافية والصحية وغيرها، كما يجب أن يكون البرنامج واقعيًّا لا يضع طموحات خيالية ليجذب الناخبين بينما هو غير قادر على تحقيقها وفقًا للمعطيات. وإضافةً لذلك يجب أن يكون البرنامج قائمًا على أسس علمية في المستهدف تحقيقه، ويكون القائم على وضعه متخصصين.

أما ثالث الصفات المطلوب توافرها في المرشح، فقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: علينا أن ننظر إلى تاريخ الشخصية المرشحة، وهل يتوافق تاريخها مع البرنامج الذي يقدمه أم أنه يقدم لنا مجرَّد كلام يوافق أفكارنا بينما أفكاره هو مخالفة تمامًا.

وقد ضرب فضيلته مثالاً لذلك بما إذا كان المرشح جزءًا من النظام السابق، ثم يخاطبنا في برنامجه بأنه سوف ينشر الحرية والديمقراطية ويحارب الفساد؛ فمثل هذا لا نقبل منه ولا ننتخبه؛ لأن تاريخه مع الفساد والظلم يناقضان ما يدعيه من أنه سيقيم دولة "العدالة والطهارة والشفافية".

وأوضح فضيلته أن علينا أن ننسى فكرة الرئيس الملهم، الذي يُؤخذ رأيه في كل أمر في كل مجال ككل الحكام العرب الذين يروِّج لهم إعلامهم أنهم عباقرة في كل المجالات؛ فهذا كذب وتضليل.. ولكن علينا أن نعرف أن الرئيس الطبيعي ليس متخصِّصًا في كل الأمور، وإنما له رؤية جيدة وواضحة للنقطة التي يقف فيها الوطن الآن، وللوضع الذي يُريد أن ينقلنا إليه.

وأشار فضيلته إلى أن الرئيس القادم ينبغي أن تكون له "كاريزما"؛ ليكون مؤثرًا وقادرًا على جمع الجماهير وإقناعهم، حتى لا تشعر الجماهير بالانقطاع عنه، أو أنه غير قادر على قيادة سفينة الوطن.

والشرط الخامس الذي حدده الدكتور راغب السرجاني للرئيس القادم: أن يملك آليات إدارة جيدة يستطيع بها السيطرة على أجهزة الدولة وتسيير أعمالها بسهولة بما يحقق مصلحة المواطنين، ويستطيع بها استثمار كل موارد الدولة وتوظيفها في صالح المواطن، كما يستطيع بتلك الآليات أن يحل المشكلات المزمنة التي تواجه الوطن كمشكلات النوبة وتعمير سيناء ومعاملة أهلها، ومشكلة سوء التوزيع الجغرافي للسكان، ومشكلة فساد المحليات، ومشكلة مياه نهر النيل مع دول الحوض، كما يستطيع بهذه الآلية أن يتفادى المشكلات قبل وقوعها.

وسادسًا: أشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن الرئيس القادم يجب أن يكون محبًّا للشورى، وقابلاً للأخذ برأي الأغلبية والنزول عن رأيه، وأوضح أنه يعلم أن بعض المرشحين لا يتصفون بهذه الصفة، وتغلب عليهم الفردية في اتخاذ القرار.

وسابعًا: يجب أن يكون رحيمًا بالشعب وأوجاعه وآلامه، ولا يقسو عليه لا بالضرائب ولا غيرها، ومتواضعًا يرى نفسه واحدًا منه ولا يتكبر عليه.

وثامنًا: يرى الدكتور راغب وجوب أن يكون الرئيس نزيهًا غير ملوَّث بالفساد من العصر السابق، وإلاَّ فإنه لا يصلح؛ فمن تورط في الفساد سواء حوكِم قضائيًّا أم لم يحاكم حتى الآن، ينبغي أن يبتعد عن هذا السباق للرئاسة؛ فنحن نريد أن ندخل عصر الطهارة والشفافية.

وتاسعًا: يجب أن يكون الرئيس شجاعًا وجريئًا في الحق لا يخشى القوى الخارجية ولا الفاسدين داخليًّا؛ فيقف في المشكلات الجسام بقوة كمشكلة الفتنة الطائفية، ويقيم الحق فيها دون مجاملات أو تحمل للضغوط، وكذلك يقف أمام أعداء الخارج وضغوطهم فلا يرضخ لإسرائيل أو الولايات المتحدة في مطالبها على حساب كرامة ومصالح الشعب.

وعاشرًا: يرى الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن يكون الرئيس "ذكرًا مسلمًا".

وبعد انتهاء كلمة فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بدأت فقرة الأسئلة من الجمهور، وكانت فقرة طويلة مثيرة؛ حيث توجه الكثيرون بأسئلتهم للدكتور راغب، الذي أجاب عن معظمها تفصيلاً؛ فعن سؤال حول كيف نفاضل بين شخصين لديهما نفس الصفات المطلوبة؟

أجاب فضيلته بأن السياسة هي فنُّ الممكن؛ لذا إذا وجدت أحدهما احتمالاته أقل في الفوز لأسباب أخرى كعدم شعبيته أو لعدم معرفة الناس به أصلاً؛ فعليَّ أن أعطي صوتي لمن احتمالات فوزه أكبر.

وحول سؤال آخر يرى صاحبه أن قرارات المجلس العسكري ضعيفة، وتوحي بأنهم لن يتركوا الحكم. أجاب الدكتور بأن موقف الجيش صعب؛ لذا علينا أن نحدد ما كان يجب على الجيش في كل موقف، ونُقَيِّم ما فعله فيه، وأنا أرى عمومًا أن قرارات المجلس ناجحة جدًّا؛ فهم متورِّطون في إدارة دولة بكل إضراباتها واضطراباتها، وهو مطالب بأخذ القرار رغم أن كل عمله سابقًا متعلق بالجبهة والقوات المسلحة، والخطوات التي فعلها الجيش في الفترة الماضية نجدها كانت شبه مستحلية، سواء على المستوى الداخلي أو الخارجي؛ فهناك محاكمات لكبار رموز النظام، وهناك فتح لمعبر رفح، وزيارات لدول حوض النيل كانت منقطعة تمامًا فترة النظام السابق، بل كانت العلاقات عدائية. وقال فضيلته: أنا شخصيًّا لا أتوقع أنَّ لدى الجيش رغبة في الاستمرار، ولكن كثرة المشكلات ربما تغري الجيش بالاستمرار؛ لذا علينا أن نوقف نزيف الأزمات.

وردًّا على سؤال يقول: إذا ترشَّح د. محمد سليم العوّا ود. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح؛ فأيهما ترشِّح؟

أجاب الدكتور بأنه سيرشح مَنْ يتوقَّع أنه سيفوز؛ وذلك عند إغلاق باب الترشح وفقًا للمؤشرات واستطلاعات الرأي، ولكنني أوجِّه نداءً حارًّا إلى الإسلاميين على اختلاف أطيافهم أن يتفقوا على مرشح واحد؛ حتى لا تتفتت الأصوات ويذهب المنصب للعلمانيين.

وتوجهت إحدى الحاضرات بسؤال هل الذي يصلح للرئاسة حاليًا رئيس مدني أم رئيس عسكري؟

فأجاب الدكتور راغب بأنه طبعًا يجب أن يكون مدنيًّا؛ فالرجل العسكري له مكانه ومهمته، أما شئون الحكم فلا يصلح فيها العسكري الذي عاش حياته في ظل سياسة تنفيذ الأوامر دون تفكير، وإنما يصلح للحكم رجل مدني له قدرة على إدارة الدولة والتواصل مع العالم الخارجي، وله استعداد للشورى والحرية. وقد يكون هناك استثناءات فيكون هناك رجل عسكري محبٌّ للشورى، وله من المرونة والقدرة على إدارة الدولة، ولكننا لا نستطيع في هذا الظرف العصيب الذي تمر به البلاد أن نخاطر.

وحول سؤال عن: هل اشتراط الإسلام في المرشح يُلغي المواطنة؟

أجاب الدكتور بأن المواطنة محفوظة، وجميع حقوق غير المسلمين مضمونة، ولكن المنطق السائد في العالم كله أن الأقليات الدينية لا تحكم على الأغلبية؛ فالمسلمون في فرنسا حوالي 10% من السكان، فهل يمكنهم أن يحكموا الغالبية الكاثوليكية؟! بل حتى المسيحي الأرثوذكسي المصري لو حصل على الجنسية الفرنسية فلن يستطيع حكم فرنسا ولا إنجلترا وأمريكا؛ لأن دساتير تلك البلاد المكتوبة والشفهية تمنع تولي الرئاسة لأحد من خارج كنيستهم، فضلاً عن خارج دينهم؛ فكيف يُطلَب من 95% من المصريين وهم المسلمون أن يقبلوا بأن يحكمهم فرد من 5% من المسيحيين؟! الحقيقة هذه قضية غير مطروحة أصلاً، والمقصود بإثارتها صرف النظر عن القضايا الحقيقية.

وحول سؤال عن موقف الدكتور راغب السرجاني من ولاية المرأة للرئاسة، أجاب الدكتور بأن الرسول قال: "لَنْ يُفْلِحَ قَوْمٌ وَلَّوْا أَمْرَهُمُ امْرَأَةً"[2]. والحديث عام، ومن يدعي تخصيصه بتلك الحالة عليه أن يأتي بالدليل، بل وفوق ذلك فهناك رواية للحديث تدل على فهم الصحابة له بعمومه؛ فعَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ قَالَ: لَقَدْ نَفَعَنِي اللَّهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أَيَّامَ الجمل بَعْدَ مَا كِدْتُ أَنْ أَلْحَقَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْجَمَلِ فَأُقَاتِلَ مَعَهُمْ، قَالَ: لَمَّا بَلَغَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنَّ أَهْلَ فَارِسَ قَدْ مَلَّكُوا عَلَيْهِمْ بِنْتَ كِسْرَى، قَالَ: "لَنْ يُفْلِحَ قَوْمٌ وَلَّوْا أَمْرَهُمْ امْرَأَةً"[3].

فإذا كان الحديث يُطبَّق على السيدة عائشة وهي من أفضل نساء العالمين؛ فكيف بمن دونها؟!

وقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني أيضًا: إن العلماء جميعًا اتفقوا على ولاية الرجل على زوجته في البيت، ولم يختلفوا، وحتى غير المسلمين هذا هو السائد عندهم؛ فإذا سمحنا للمرأة بالرئاسة فستكون فوق زوجها وفوق كل الرجال، وهذا خلاف المنطق.

وعن سؤال حول متى يتحد الإخوان والسلفيون؛ أجاب فضيلته بأن المشكلات غالبًا ما تكون بين التلاميذ والأتباع، أما على مستوى الشيوخ والقيادات فغالبًا ما يسود الحب. فعلى الجميع أن يعلموا أن الاختلاف الذي بينهم هو اختلاف تنوع وتكامل وليس اختلاف تضاد، ومن ثَمَّ فعلى كل مسلم أن يتغاضى عن نقص إخوانه ويعمل على تكميله؛ لأنهم هم أيضًا يكمِّلون نقصه في المجالات التي لا يجيدها.

وفي ختام المحاضرة وجَّه فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني الشكر للحضور ولإدارة المحاضرة، والتفَّ بعدها العديد من الحضور حوله يناقشونه ويستفسرون منه عن كثير من القضايا، وبعد أداء صلاة العشاء انصرف فضيلة الدكتور راغب والحضور.

[1] رواه مسلم (1733)، وابن حبان (4481).

[2] رواه البخاري (4163)، والنسائي (5388).

[3] رواه البخاري (4163)، (6686)، (4425)، (7099).


فيديو المحاضرة : الدكتور راغب السرجاني كيف نختار رئيس الجمهورية ؟؟

----------


## slaf elaf

ما رأي الدكتور راغب السرجاني في موقف الجيش المصري من الأحداث وما موقفكم من قرارات المجلس العسكري بخصوص الأحداث في مصر، وهل يوجد نية لتمسكه بالحكم؟

الحقيقة أن موقف الجيش في غاية الصعوبة، والحكم على المجلس العسكري بالنجاح أو الفشل يقتضي الإجابة على هذا السؤال : ماذا نريد من المجلس العسكري؟ وما هي إمكانياته ؟ وما هي الظروف المحيطة بقراراته؟ وبعد ذلك نحدد هل نجح أم فشل.

والحقيقة أنني متفائل جدا بالمجلس العسكري، وأرى أن قراراته جيدة للغاية خاصة في ظل هذه الظروف المحيطة، وهذا يقتضي منا أن نقف وقفة صدق قبل الحكم عليه، هذه الوقفة الصادقة تجعلنا نقف مدهوشين من قرارات المجلس العسكري وما يتبعه في إدارة الدولة، فمحاكمة الرئيس وسجن أبنائه وزوجته؟ ومحاكمة رموز الفساد في ظل النظام البائد وفتح معبر رفح وعلاقات جيدة الآن مع أثيوبيا ويغرها، كل هذا يجب أن نقف أمامه حتى نكون صادقيين في الحكم ، فأنا أكن كل احترام لكل قرارات المجلس العسكري، كما أني لا أتوقع أن لدى الجيش المصري رغبة في الاستمرار والحكم، إلا ان تصرفاتنا وأخطائنا الكثيرة مثل كثرة الفتن الطائفية وأعمال البلطجة والاعتصامات وغيرها قد تجعله يتخذ هذا القرار ، وأنا أرى أن هذا بعيدا ولا يفكر فيه المجلس العسكري أصلا، والحقيقة أنني أعتبر أعضاء المجلس العسكري أبطال

فيديو : رأي الدكتور راغب السرجاني في موقف الجيش المصري

----------


## slaf elaf

--في حالة ترشح كلا من الدكتور محمد سليم العوا والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح فأيهما ترشح؟

أولا نحب أن نوضح أن تاريخ ل من الدكتورين عظيم ومشرف، وهما شخصيتان من رموز العمل الإسلامي، فلو لم يترشح أحد من التيار الإسلامي إلا هذين الشخصيتين فاختر ما يغلب على ظنك بالحسابات المادية أنه سينجح؟

وأنا من على هذا المنبر أوجه نداء حارًّ لكل أصحاب التوجه الإسلامي أن يرشحوا شخصية واحدة فقط حتى لا تضيع أصواتهم وتتفتت أمام التيارات الأخرى.

كما أعلن من هنا أنه يجب على التيارات الإسلامية أن تت وافق فيما بينها على هذه الشخصية

فيديو : د / راغب السرجاني .. أيهما ترشح: د. سليم العوا أم د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ؟؟

----------


## slaf elaf

من يصلح لقيادة مصر الآن: الرجل العسكري أم الرجل المدني؟ كما أرى أن الرئيس لن يكون ملم بكل تفاصيل الدولة بحال فلديه أجهزة تعينه. بالتأكيد الرجل المدني، وتجربتنا مع الرجل العسكري مريرة منذ 60 سنة، فالرجل العسكري له مكانه الهام جدا والمنوط به التميز فيه، أما إدارة الدولة فتحتاج لرجل مدني يدير الدولة ويبث فيها روح الشورى والأخذ والرد، أما الرجل العسكري سواء كان لواء في الجيش الآن أو متقاعد او سيستقيل فطبيعة نفسيته غير ذلك نتيجة للجو الذي يعيش فيه ويحيط به، فأنا لا أطعن في كفاءتهم وشرفهم أو قدراتهم ولكني أرى أن القيادة المدنية أنسب في هذه المرحلة. أما بخصوص أن الرئيس لن يكون ملم بكل تفاصيل الدولة فهذه حقيقة فلديه مجلس وزراء ومجلس شعب واستشاريين يعاونوه. 

فيديو : من يصلح لقيادة مصر العسكري أم المدني ؟ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*موضوع هام .ز مكانه قاعة المناقشات وسأنقله للقاعة
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الرجل الذي  يقول مثل هذا  واحد من ثلاثة :*


 إما أن يكون توأمي

 أو يكون أنا نفسي شخصيا 

 وبالتأكيد وأكيد هو يفكر بعقله فقط تاركا عواطفه على الرف

----------


## اليمامة

> *الرجل الذي  يقول مثل هذا  واحد من ثلاثة :*
> 
> 
>  إما أن يكون توأمي
> 
>  أو يكون أنا نفسي شخصيا 
> 
>  وبالتأكيد وأكيد هو يفكر بعقله فقط تاركا عواطفه على الرف


كما عهدناك يا دكتور جمال ..تعبر عن رأيك بكل الطرق المبتكرة والمعبرة :: 
مدنية ..مدنية ..

تحياتى

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بك يا دكتور راغب ..
برغم أن السؤال معاد..الحاكم العسكرى أم الحاكم المدنى إلا أنه بالفعل متجدد دائما ..من نوعية هذه الأفكار ذات الزوابع التى إذا ما طرحت فى أى وقت تجد لها إجابة مختلفة ..ومحيرة ..
بشكل عام بالطبع أريد حاكم مدنى ..حاكم مدنى منتخب ومؤهل يا سيدى ..وهذا إختياره ليس سهل بالمرة ..
بالنسبة للحاكم العسكرى فأنا أرى من ناحية أخرى أن ليس كل العسكريين ..بمعنى أن العسكرية نفسها ليست دائما لها جوانب شريرة ..
التجربة أثبتت أن من العسكر من يكون أفضل من المدنى ..والعكس قد يكون صحيح ..يعنى هى ليست فكرة تصنيف أو توصيف بقدر ماهى قوانيين ودستور وانتخاب حر نظيف ..ومحاسبة ..ولكننى أفضل الحاكم المدنى بكل تأكيد وذلك تخوفا من الطبائع العسكرية التى تلتصق أحيانا بالعسكر ويرضخون لها أوتوماتيكيا وساعتها لا ينفع قانون ولا دستور ..


تحياتى 

 :f:

----------


## slaf elaf

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## slaf elaf

ثورة الغضب الثانية 27 مايو أثارت الكثير من الجدل بين مؤيد ومعارض، والحقيقة إن جمعة ثورة الغضب الثانية هي نتاج جهد بُذِل خلال الفترة الماضية بغرض الالتفاف حول مطالب الشعب، وتحقيق مطالب خاصة لبعض الأفراد والجهات في مصر، وقد قام البعض بهذه الجهود متعمدين قاصدين لما يفعلونه، بينما تم استخدام البعض الآخر دون قصد؛ فقبل إجراء الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية حشد العلمانيون أنفسهم وأموالهم ووسائل الإعلام لحث الناس على التصويت بلا، بينما كان الإسلاميون والعلماء في صف التصويت بنعم. ورغم كل ما بُذِل من جهد وأُنفِق من مال من طرف العلمانيين؛ فإن النتيجة جاءت 78% تقريبًا لـ"نعم"، و22% تقريبًا لـ"لا"، في استفتاء نزيه لم يستطع أحد أن يطعن في نزاهته وشفافيته..



وكان المفترض بعد ذلك أن تتحد كل قوى الشعب من قال نعم منهم، ومن قال لا على تحقيق إرادة الأغلبية، ولكن الواضح الآن أن بعض الأطراف التي قالت لا، ودعت الناس لذلك، ظلت قلوبها تغلي بالرفض والكراهية لجموع الشعب والحقد على اختياراته؛ فظلوا يطعنون في وعي الشعب وفهمه طوال الفترة الماضية، ويتهمون جموع الشعب بأنها لا تفهم، وأنَّه تم خداعها. ثم كان مخططهم بقلب الأمور رأسًا على عقب، والالتفاف على الأغلبية ومحاولة إلغاء رأيها، وتنفيذ رأي الأقلية، وهذا أمر غريب على الحرية والشورى وعلى الديمقراطية التي ينادون بها، وهو أمر في منتهى الخطورة أيضًا على مستقبل مصر؛ لأنه دليل على بقاء عقلية النظام السابق المتحجرة وسط من يدَّعون أنهم ينادون بالحرية.



إن هذه المجموعات القليلة ترى أنها هي التي تفهم السياسة وجموع الشعب وعقلائه وعلمائه لا يفهمون، وأنهم لا بد أن يكونوا أوصياء على الشعب الذي لا يعرف كيف يختار.



ومن هنا فإنهم يريدون من جهة إلغاء الإرادة الشعبية لصالح إرادتهم، ومن جهة أخرى يريدون الوقيعة بين الشعب والجيش، وللأسف فإنهم يخططون لكل ذلك، ويستدرجون الشباب تحت لافتة مطالب برَّاقة مثل حماية مطالب الثورة، والدفاع عن حقوقنا، ومقاومة رموز الفساد، وفلول الوطني.



وأنا أقول: إن سياسات المجلس العسكري في إجمالها طيبة، وإن كانت ليست صوابًا بنسبة مائة بالمائة؛ وذلك لأنه في نهاية الأمر يدير الدولة وليس حاكمًا لها, وليس عندهم الخبرة والتمرس الكافي على إدارة الدولة, فمن المتوقع أن يكون لهم أخطاء, وهم في النهاية بشر, لكن إجمالاً وبشكل عام الأداء طيب, والمستقبل من الممكن أن يكون جيدًا لو تُرك المجال للشعب أن يختار, لكن الثورة المضادة هذه تريد منع الشعب من الاختيار؛ لخوفهم من أن الشعب في النهاية قد يختار مَن ليس على هوى الأقلية.



وخلاصة القول: إن هذا التفاف واضح من بعض الرموز المعروفة لإقصاء الإسلاميين عن الساحة بعد شعورهم أن عامة أفراد الشعب أو غالب أفراد الشعب -كما أظهر الاستفتاء- يسيرون مع المدرسة الإسلامية, وبالتالي جَنَّ جنون بعضهم لأجل مصالحه الخاصة, وبعضهم لأجل اعتقاده بأن الإسلام أو الحكم الإسلامي يضر بالبلد, وكل واحد حسب رؤيته, لكن في النهاية التصرف غير سليم وغير شرعي وغير قانوني وغير أمين على مصالح البلد.. هذه وجهة نظري.



لذلك أنا أدعو جميع المصريين بمقاطعة هذه الحركة وغيرها من الحركات التي تدعو إلى إثارة الفتنة في داخل الدولة, وأدعو إلى إشاعة جو الاستقرار ونبذ الخلافات الطائفية والخلافات الفكرية بين المصريين, ومحاولة الوصول إلى قاعدة مشتركة نقف عليها جميعًا, وهذه القاعدة المشتركة من أهم ما يؤيدها اجتماع أغلب المصريين على قرار من القرارات؛ لأن رأي الفرد كثيرًا ما يضل ورأي الجماعة والأغلبية -إن شاء الله- ليس به ضلال.

----------


## الصقر النبيل

*شكرا لك  اخونا  الكريم 

و  ما  اصح  و ما اعقل  مقال الدكتور  راغب 

فوالله  يا  اخى  لقد  بدا عامة  الشعب يدركون  ان  ميدان  التحرير اصبح  ( شغل   عيال ) 

لكن  الحقيقة  ان الثوار المخلصين  الاصليين  ليس  من سلوكهم  تلك المهازل  الهدامة  لبلدنا  الحبيب

و  الشعب  المصرى  بكل  اطيافه يرفض  ان  تتولى  فئة  قليلة  منه  التحدث  باسم كل  شعب  مصر

خاصة و  اننا  ادركنا  تماما  سوء  النية و  سواد الضمير  الذى  وضح وضوح الشمس على  هؤلاء 

اننا  على  يقين  تام انهم  عصابات  من  المخربين الساعين  الى  هدم بلدنا  الحبيب بعد  نجاح  الثورة 

و  اننى  اقسم  بالله  ان  الشعب  يتمنى من  كل  قلبه ان  تدوم  قيادة الجيش  لهذا البلد مدى  الحياة 

فما  عرفنا  عنهم  الا كل  الشرف  و   الامانة  و  الاخلاص  لمصرنا  الحبيبة

و  اتمنى  من  الله  العلى  القدير ان  ينصر  قواتنا  المسلحة على  هؤلاء المجرمين  الخائنين للوطن   *

----------


## slaf elaf

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *شكرا لك  اخونا  الكريم 
> 
> و  ما  اصح  و ما اعقل  مقال الدكتور  راغب 
> 
> فوالله  يا  اخى  لقد  بدا عامة  الشعب يدركون  ان  ميدان  التحرير اصبح  ( شغل   عيال ) 
> 
> لكن  الحقيقة  ان الثوار المخلصين  الاصليين  ليس  من سلوكهم  تلك المهازل  الهدامة  لبلدنا  الحبيب
> 
> و  الشعب  المصرى  بكل  اطيافه يرفض  ان  تتولى  فئة  قليلة  منه  التحدث  باسم كل  شعب  مصر
> ...


من هؤلاء المجرمون الخائنون للوطن ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

251397_144561048954346_103622369714881_219089_5056523_n.jpg

هل تقصد هؤلاء ؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي 

فيديو :  حكم تولي المرأة أو المسيحي الرئاسة ؟ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## الصعيدي

> 251397_144561048954346_103622369714881_219089_5056523_n.jpg
> 
> هل تقصد هؤلاء ؟؟؟!!!!!


لا طبعا .. أكيد يقصد هؤلاء
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=422502

للأسف .. الشرفاء اللي في الصورة اللي فوق ما كانش لهم حق يخرجوا مع أعداء الديمقراطية .. اللي بيضربوا باختيار الشعب عرض الحائط .. وبيصروا على وضع الدستور قبل البرلمان .. مين هيحطوا الدستور ؟؟ ومين هيختارهم ؟؟ وبيمثلوا مين ؟؟ لا إجابة .. ولكن بدون شك .. الممارسة وحدها بتكشف اللي بيرفع شعارات ويلتزم بيها من اللي بيرفع شعارات هو أول من يلتف عليها إذا جاءت على غير هواه

----------


## اليمامة

> لا طبعا .. أكيد يقصد هؤلاء
> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=422502
> 
> للأسف .. الشرفاء اللي في الصورة اللي فوق ما كانش لهم حق يخرجوا مع أعداء الديمقراطية .. اللي بيضربوا باختيار الشعب عرض الحائط .. وبيصروا على وضع الدستور قبل البرلمان .. مين هيحطوا الدستور ؟؟ ومين هيختارهم ؟؟ وبيمثلوا مين ؟؟ لا إجابة .. ولكن بدون شك .. الممارسة وحدها بتكشف اللي بيرفع شعارات ويلتزم بيها من اللي بيرفع شعارات هو أول من يلتف عليها إذا جاءت على غير هواه


 
ازيك يا أستاذ محمد ..منور دايما قاعة المناقشات بصدرك الرحب ..
انا الحقيقة لفت نظرى فى مشاركتك كلمة " أعداء الديمقراطية " ..وان اللى بيطالب بوضع دستور قبل البرلمان هو من الأعداء للثورة يعنى ..! أنا بسأل فعلا لأنى عايزة أعرف أبعاد المسألة ..كنت أتصور ان الدستور من المفترض أن يتم بناءه قبل البرلمان ..ربما الاتنين - الدستور والبرلمان - بيتوازوا مع بعض فى الزامية او حتمية وجودهم لدرجة انه من الصعب تصور مين فيهما يتحط الأول ..إلا انى بتصور ان الدستور ينبغى أن يكون اولا وبعد كدا هايستفتى الشعب عليه عادى ..ومين هايحطه بالتأكيد خبراء قانونيين يا أستاذ محمد ومتخصصين فى المواد الدستورية وموش أى حد ..وهايتحط بعد ما نوصل لوفاق وطنى أو رؤية وطنية شاملة بين كل الأطراف ..ايه فايدة البرلمان الأول ..وهاتفرق فيه عن الدستور ..وهل حضرتك موش معايا ان لو الدستور اتحط الأول هايبقى بمثابة أساس ومرجعية وقاعدة تطمئننا بحيث لا يتم التلاعب فى مقدراتنا ..يهمنى رأيك يا سيدى ..

تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى ،

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

أحياناً أشعر أن الكثير من هذا الشعب لا يستحق الثورة و لا يستحق الحرية و لا يستحق حتى العدالة 

يتحدث البعض بديماجوجية مقيتة غير مستشعر أنه بهكذا توجه قد أصبح دوجماتيكي متحجر يرفض كل مخالف له بغض النظر عن عمق أو ضحالة هذا المخالف ، لقد اصبح المخالف يلتف على الثورة و خائن و مندس بل و كاره لجموع الشعب !!!

كراهية غير مسببة و هدفها غير واضح ، هؤلاء اللذين يرفضون جمعة الغضب الثانية لا يمكن وصفهم بالخونة و المندسين و لكنهم أصحاب رأي لابد من إحترامه هذا إذا كانوا أصلاً يحترمون الرأي المخالف دون تخوينه و تفسيقه ، أما ما يحدث الآن فهو مسامير تدق في نعش التيارات الإسلامية جمعاء فهم يظهرون فكرهم و طريقة رفضهم للآخر و كيف يتعاملون مع المخالف في الفكر .. إنهم يكشفون أنفسهم دون أن يشعروا ، و يسعون دون أن يدروا إلى إقامة دولة علمانية غير ذات مرجعية دينية 

إنهم يخدمون الطرف الآخر بتفاني و بإخلاص ظانين أنهم بهكذا أساليب يخدمون أنفسهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أحياناً أشعر أن الكثير من هذا الشعب لا يستحق الثورة و لا يستحق الحرية و لا يستحق حتى العدالة


بل يستحقون ... ولكننا ننسى ان هذا الشعب هو ابن ثلاثين عاما من القهر والظلم والممارسات المبدعة فى قتل الرأى وزرع عشرات من القيم الفاسدة والتى كلها تصب لصالح الحاكم والحكومة ...مزيدا من الوقت يا أخى هو كل مانحتاجه لتوضيح الرؤى وتبصير الناس بالأصلح لهم ولوطنهم وبالقطع سوف ندفع ثمنا للديموقراطية وأعتقد اننا ندفعه الان وسندفع المزيد فى المستقبل ولكننا سوف نصل لها فى النهاية لا محالة ..
تحياتى

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي 

فيديو : دور الإعلام في تشويه الإخوان والسلفيين .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> بل يستحقون ... ولكننا ننسى ان هذا الشعب هو ابن ثلاثين عاما من القهر والظلم والممارسات المبدعة فى قتل الرأى وزرع عشرات من القيم الفاسدة والتى كلها تصب لصالح الحاكم والحكومة ...مزيدا من الوقت يا أخى هو كل مانحتاجه لتوضيح الرؤى وتبصير الناس بالأصلح لهم ولوطنهم وبالقطع سوف ندفع ثمنا للديموقراطية وأعتقد اننا ندفعه الان وسندفع المزيد فى المستقبل ولكننا سوف نصل لها فى النهاية لا محالة ..
> تحياتى


 
القضية لا تكمن في القيم الفاسدة المزروعة في هذا الشعب لأن لو كان هذا صحيح لكان الطرفان يستخدمان نفس الأسلوب 

لو كان هذا صحيحاً ستجدين الثوار يخونون التيار الإسلامي و يصفونهم كما وصفهم هذا الكاتب بالحقد و الكراهية و كنتي ستجدين حملة تشويه شعواء للتيار الإسلامي كما يفعل هذا التيار مع القوى الليبرالية و جميع القوى السياسية الأخرى 

القضية تكمن أساساً في شقين الأول هو ثقافة الإختلاف الغير معلومة من الأصل للتيار الإسلامي اللذي ينظر للمختلف بنظرة العدو الآثم و الكاره و الحاقد و المعادي لله و رسوله و هي نظرة قاصرة طفولية لا محل لها من الإعراب في المعاجم السياسية و الشق الثاني هو الأدوات اللتي يمتلكها الطرفان ففي حين الطرف الليبرالي بح صوته في توضيح أسباب إعتراضه على الخط اللذي رسمه المجلس العسكري تجدين الطرف الإسلامي لا يمتلك أدوات سوى الإهانة و الإتهامات الجوفاء الخالية حتى من المنطق و اللتي تأكل أول ما تأكل من رصيد التيار الإسلامي في الشارع السياسي ، بينما الحجة و الإقناع غائبين و تتسم تلك الأدوات بالضعف و الهشاشة في مواجهة المنطق و الواقع على الأرض 

لا مناص من فصل الدين عن الدولة و إعلان علمانية الدولة أمام هذا الكم من الرجعية و التخلف التصلب و الجمود في مواجهة الإختلاف في الرأي

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى بداية حوار الدكتور راغب السرجانى (الخاص بحكم تولى المرأة للحكم) عرض أسس وقواعد عامة فيمن يريد حكم مصر إن شاء الله فى المستقبل, وهى أسس لا يختلف عليها عاقل منها حسن عرض البضاعة, وإدارة الدولة بنظام المؤسسات وليس النظام الإدارى الفردي...إلى ما آخرة.

ثم عندما سئل عن حكم تولى المرأة للحكم شرح لنا الحديث الصحيح عن أبي بكرة رضى الله عنه (عصمني الله بشيء سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما هلك كسرى قال من استخلفوا قالوا ابنته فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة قال فلما قدمت عائشة يعني  البصرة ذكرت قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعصمني الله به)
والدكتور السرجانى, ومن معه كثيرون جدا فى هذا الرأي...أخذوا من هذا الحديث سندا لرفض تولى المرأة الحكم...وهنا سؤالى الإستفهامى وليس الإستنكارى حتى لا أقع فى المحظور وأجدنى من الكفار الفاسقين.
لماذا رضت السيدة عائشة وهى السيدة عائشة التى قال الدكتور السرجانى عنها فى نفس الفيديو أنها سيدة نساء العالمين, ومن معها من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم...كيف رضى كل هؤلاء ورضيت معهم السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها أن تتولى هى قيادة تلك القافلة؟ وقول الكلام الفصل فى تلك المشكلة؟
إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قصد بحديث تولى المرأة للحكم قصد عام وليس خاص بأمر كسرى, فلماذا لم تلتزم السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها بهذا الحديث وهذا الأمر؟ ولماذا تبعها صحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى هذا الخطأ الجسيم؟
ومن هو الصحابى أبو بكرة مقارنة بعائشة وصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين رافقوها للبصرة؟ أنا لا أقارن ولكن الدكتور السرجانى هو من قارن بين السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها وباقى نساء  العالمين!


فيما يخص الفيديو الثانى (دور الإعلام فى تشويه الإخوان والسلفيين)
يا أخى العزيز هم من شوه صورتهم بأنفسهم عندما أعلنوا دخولهم الإنتخابات البرلمانية بالمنافسة على 30% فقط من المقاعد, ثم زادت النسبة إلى 50%, والله أعلم سقف طموحاتهم فى السيطرة على مجلس الشعب!
أخى القدير هم من شوه صورتهم بأنفسهم عندما قالوا أن الإستفتاء بنعم واجب شرعى ثم بعد كده أنكروا تلك المنشورات..هم من شوه صورتهم بأنفسهم عندما قال منهم أن عدم زواج الإخوانى من الإخوانية أمر يعطل النصر!!!! نصر ازاي يعني؟ أنا حسيت إنى شميت ريحة كتاب الإسلام للدكتور سعيد حوى الإخوانى الذى قال فيه أن الآرض إما أرض إسلام وهى التى تطبق الشريعة, أو أرض حرب!!! عندما يقول الدكتور صبحي صالح بأن عدم زواج الإخوانى من الإخوانية يعطل النصر!!! النصر على من؟ على الكفرة والزنادقة المطالبين بالديموقراطية؟
ثم بعد ذلك يتراجع ويقول كنت باهزر...يعني إيه كان بيهزر؟

الحقيقة يا أخى أنا شخصيا لم أعد أصدق آراء الكثير جدا من التيار الإسلامى لاننى دائما أنتظر ردهم على أقوالهم الأولى بأنهم كانوا بيهزروا...فطالما الموضوع كله هزار فى هزار فأنا قررت اتفرج عليهم وأضحك.


أهم ما قاله الدكتور السرجانى هو حسن عرض البضاعة...يجب على الأخوان والسلف أن يحسنوا عرض بضاعتهم الحسنة أساسا...لن تجد شخص يرفض تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية, ولكن الإختلاف والخوف يأتى من الأشخاص اللى بيهزروا...فيكف بالله عليك يا أخى أثق فيك وأنت دائم الهزار فى أمور الجد؟

خالص التحية والإحترام
ولو حصل وانا غلطت فى حاجة من الكلام المكتوب دا فأنا مش أحسن من صبحى صالح لما أعلن بكل شجاعة أنه كان بيهزر...فأنا كمان كنت باهزر
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

مرحبا بك أختي الفاضلة جيهان .. القاعة منورة بحضرتك
القضية النهارده ما أصبحتش يا جماعة قضية إسلاميين وعلمانيين .. أو إخوان وأحزاب .. القضية أصبحت قضية إرادة شعبية بـ 77% تريد انتخابات برلمانية أولا .. والبرلمان المنتخب يشكل لجنة تضع الدستور .. الآن فيه فئة من الناس قلت أم كثرت .. عايزة تلغي هذه الإرادة وتفرض إرادتها بالقوة وتشكل لجنة غير منتخبة .. ومش معروف بتمثل مين بالظبط هذه اللجنة .. واللجنة دي تضع الدستور النهارده .. طب والديمقراطية اللي بتنادوا بيها تروح فين ؟؟ .. مش عارف




> انا الحقيقة لفت نظرى فى مشاركتك كلمة " أعداء الديمقراطية " ..وان اللى بيطالب بوضع دستور قبل البرلمان هو من الأعداء للثورة يعنى ..! أنا بسأل فعلا لأنى عايزة أعرف أبعاد المسألة ..كنت أتصور ان الدستور من المفترض أن يتم بناءه قبل البرلمان ..ربما الاتنين - الدستور والبرلمان - بيتوازوا مع بعض فى الزامية او حتمية وجودهم لدرجة انه من الصعب تصور مين فيهما يتحط الأول ..إلا انى بتصور ان الدستور ينبغى أن يكون اولا وبعد كدا هايستفتى الشعب عليه عادى ..ومين هايحطه بالتأكيد خبراء قانونيين يا أستاذ محمد ومتخصصين فى المواد الدستورية وموش أى حد ..وهايتحط بعد ما نوصل لوفاق وطنى أو رؤية وطنية شاملة بين كل الأطراف ..ايه فايدة البرلمان الأول ..وهاتفرق فيه عن الدستور ..وهل حضرتك موش معايا ان لو الدستور اتحط الأول هايبقى بمثابة أساس ومرجعية وقاعدة تطمئننا بحيث لا يتم التلاعب فى مقدراتنا ..يهمنى رأيك يا سيدى ..


أختي الكريمة .. اللي كان قبل الاستفتاء شايف إن المصلحة في وضع الدستور قبل الانتخابات هو على حق .. أما بعد نتيجة الاستفتاء .. والأغلبية قالت الدستور بعد الانتخابات .. يبقى اللي يصر على رأيه .. ويرفض الديمقراطية .. يبقى ياترى نسميه إيه ؟؟ قوليلي حضرتك

تقبلوا تحياتي إخوتي الكرام  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> من يصلح لقيادة مصر الآن: الرجل العسكري أم الرجل المدني؟


مدنى بحكمة وقوه وشرف الرجل العسكري

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> القضية أصبحت قضية إرادة شعبية بـ 77% تريد انتخابات برلمانية أولا .. والبرلمان المنتخب يشكل لجنة تضع الدستور .. الآن فيه فئة من الناس قلت أم كثرت .. عايزة تلغي هذه الإرادة وتفرض إرادتها بالقوة وتشكل لجنة غير منتخبة .. ومش معروف بتمثل مين بالظبط هذه اللجنة .. واللجنة دي تضع الدستور النهارده .. طب والديمقراطية اللي بتنادوا بيها تروح فين ؟؟ .. مش عارف
> 
>  اللي كان قبل الاستفتاء شايف إن المصلحة في وضع الدستور قبل الانتخابات هو على حق .. أما بعد نتيجة الاستفتاء .. والأغلبية قالت الدستور بعد الانتخابات .. يبقى اللي يصر على رأيه .. ويرفض الديمقراطية .. يبقى ياترى نسميه إيه ؟؟


أويد رأى استأذنا الصعيدى جدااااااا .. وللاسف ادعاء بجهل ال 77 فى الماية .. وادعاء انهم اضحك عليهم من بعض الجماعات

حاجه مؤسفة .. ومع ذلك كلنا كنا متوقعين ذلك اثناء الاستفتاء .. ياريت نطبق الديمقراطية ونخرج بره عباءة النظام الديكتاتورى




> لا مناص من فصل الدين عن الدولة و إعلان علمانية الدولة أمام هذا الكم من الرجعية و التخلف التصلب


انا كنت بسمع تخلف والرجعيه دول فين فين  :Confused: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
اه كنت بسمعهم عن وصف ديننا الاسلامى بالتخلف والرجعية .. من بعض العلمانيين

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الى العلمانيين اللى لاحظت انهم كتروه اليومين دول بكل اسف :

الى اى مرشح رئاسى او مواطن فرح بالحرية .. واذا سُأل مارائيك اذا تولى مسيحى الحكم :

اقول لهم جميعاَ اذا كان مسلم وموحد بالله .. اتقوه الله فى كلام الله اتقوه الله

فى اسلامكم

وفى حياتكم القادمة

وفى اولادكم ومالكم

كما قال الله سبحانه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ

بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ}[8]

----------


## slaf elaf

الفتنة الطائفية في مصر الجذور والواقع محاضرة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني ألقاها خلال درسه الأسبوعي فى مسجد الرواس بالسيدة زينب بالقاهرة ..

تناول فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في هذا الدرس موضوع الفتنة الطائفية، فأوضح أن إيمان كل إنسان بعقيدته راسخ في نفسه، ولا يمكن له أن يغيره لمجرد أن غيره لا تعجبه هذه العقيدة؛ لذا فأشد الحروب دموية هي الحروب التي تنشب بسبب العقيدة، خاصة لو كانت داخل دولة واحدة.

وأوضح فضيلته أن المسلمين وعقلاء النصارى في مصر فهموا هذه القضية؛ لذا لم تحدث فتنة طائفية أو حروب أهلية دينية منذ الفتح الإسلامي حتى وصول الحملة الفرنسية على مصر.

وذكر فضيلته أن بدايات الفتنة الطائفية في مصر كانت عند دخول الحملة الفرنسية؛ إذ تعاون أحد التجار المسيحيين واسمه المعلم يعقوب بن حنا مع الحملة الفرنسية، وقام بتشكيل قوة عسكرية من مسيحيي مصر قوامها ألفا جندي، وشارك في قتل المصريين، وقمع ثورات التحرير. ورغم هذه الخيانة، فإن الخلافة العثمانية بعد جلاء الحملة الفرنسية قامت بالعفو عن الخونة الذين قاتلوا المصريين؛ وذلك بهدف احتواء ما يمكن أن يحدث من فتنة طائفية لو تم القصاص من ألفي مسيحي.

وبعد جلاء الحملة الفرنسية وضعت إنجلترا عينها على احتلال مصر؛ لذا دبرت حادث العربجي والمالطي الشهير في التاريخ؛ ليتطور الأمر من شجار على أجرة توصيل إلى قيام المالطي بقتل المصري، وحدوث اشتباكات بين المصريين والأجانب. وهنا تدخلت إنجلترا بحجة حماية الأجانب، وقامت باحتلال مصر لمدة سبعين سنة، وحاولت خلالها إثارة الفتنة الطائفية، ولكن الشعب المصري تنبَّه لمؤامرتهم، وفوَّت الفرصة عليهم.

ونبَّه الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن بداية وجود الفتنة الطائفية بمصر ظهر مع وصول البابا شنودة لكرسي البابوية؛ لأنه معروف بتطرفه منذ شبابه؛ حيث سعى لإنشاء تنظيم مسيحي سري يسمى الأمة القبطية، وكان من أهدافه إنشاء دولة مسيحية في مصر، وسعى منذ توليه البابوية إلى تحقيق حلمه هذا.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن من إرهاصات مشروع البابا بإقامة دولة مسيحية في مصر تسييس الكنيسة، وهو ما يتنافى مع مبادئ المسيحية، وكذلك قام بتنظيم أقباط المهجر ليصيروا عنصر هجوم على الدولة المسلمة والإسلام من خارج مصر.

وبعد تولي البابا شنودة البابوية بعام واحد (أي في 1972م)، ظهرت الفتنة الطائفية بأحداث الخانكة، ثم بدأت تتوالى حتى وصلت لأحداث الزاوية الحمراء عام 1981م.

وذكر فضيلته أن حسني مبارك بعد وصوله للحكم بدأ يعطي امتيازات كبيرة للنصارى؛ مما أعطاهم قوةً وجرأة، وكان دافعه في ذلك مقاومة الإسلاميين وإضعافهم من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى رضوخًا وخضوعًا للغرب الذي يستخدم ورقة النصارى في مصر.

وقد أعطى مبارك النصارى والكنيسة حصانة ضد النقد في الإعلام، وحصانة ضد التفتيش رغم ما حدث من مواقف تظهر بشكل واضح تخزين السلاح في الكنائس؛ مما رفع من طموحات ومطالب النصارى والكنيسة حتى صاروا يطمعون في تولي مسيحي رئاسة الجمهورية، وأصبحوا يخرجون بالسلاح يقطعون الطرقات، ويحطمون السيارات، ويتظاهرون في الإعلام بأنهم يمثلون أضعاف نسبتهم الحقيقية في المجتمع؛ فيدعون أنهم 15 مليونًا، أو 18 مليونًا، أو 25% رغم أن نسبتهم لا تزيد على 5 % من الشعب، وحتى هذه النسبة لا تؤثر في تعاملنا معهم؛ لأن الإسلام أمرنا بحسن التعامل معهم بصرف النظر عن تعدادهم.

كما أشاد الدكتور راغب السرجاني بحكم القضاء المصري بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن موريس صادق أحد أقباط المهجر الذي دأب على مهاجمة الإسلام، وتحريض الأمريكان على احتلال مصر.

وقال الدكتور راغب: إن الثورة المصرية جاءت كالكارثة على الكنيسة والنصارى؛ وذلك لأن الحرية التي أتت بها الثورة جعلت من الممكن جدًّا تولي الإسلاميين الحكم، وهذا سيحرم النصارى من الامتيازات غير المستحقة التي حصلوا عليها في ظل حكم مبارك؛ لذا منعت الكنيسة المسيحيين من المشاركة في الثورة؛ فلما نجحت الثورة كان الحل لديهم هو إثارة أحداث الفتنة الطائفية في صول وإمبابة وغيرها.

واستعرض فضيلته إحصائيات عن نسبة تواجد النصارى في الأعمال المتميزة في مصر، وكذلك ثروات رجال الأعمال منهم؛ بما ينفي شبهة وجود اضطهاد لهم.

كما استعرض جهود الغرب الساعية لعلمنة مصر، ومنع محاكمة مبارك، والتمويل الضخم الذي يقدمونه لذلك.

وذكر أن الكيان الصهيوني منذ نشأته ومعه الغرب يضعون الخطط لتقسيم العالم الإسلامي، وأن النصارى والكنيسة في مصر تريد الاستفادة من هذه المخططات بتكوين دولة مسيحية.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن هناك جهات متعددة تحاول إشعال الأمور أكثر، وإثارة الفتنة، ومن هؤلاء العلمانيين؛ فبعدما حشدوا كل جهودهم لدفع الشعب للتصويت بلا في الاستفتاء؛ فلما وجدوا أن الغالبية مع نعم، وفي نفس صف الإسلاميين، لجئوا إلى إشعال الفتنة الطائفية بالتعاون مع النصارى، ولتحترق البلد كلها ما دامت ستتجه اتجاهًا إسلاميًّا.

ومن هذه الجهات أيضًا الإعلام الفاسد الذي تعوَّد أن يُظهِر النصارى كمظلومين ومضطهدين، وأن يجعل المسلمين ظالمين ومتجبرين؛ لذا فهم يغطون على الحقائق التي تذكر أن الذين أشعلوا الفتنة في إمبابة هم النصارى، وأنهم هم الذين بدءوا بإطلاق النار من الأسلحة الآلية المجهزة سابقًا.

ونبَّه فضيلته أن ردود أفعال بعض الإسلاميين على الاستفزازات المسيحية تُستَخدَم في إظهار المسيحيين بمظهر المضطهدين، بينما هم الذين بدءوا الفتنة.

إضافةً إلى ذلك، أكد فضيلته أن فلول الوطني والغياب المتعمد لقوات الشرطة عامل من أهم العوامل في إثارة الأوضاع.

واقترح الدكتور راغب حلاًّ لمشكلة الفتنة الطائفية على المدى القريب أن تقوم في مصر دولة قوية تطبق القانون على الجميع مسيحيين ومسلمين، وعلى الكنائس والمساجد.

أما على المستوى البعيد، فذكر أننا نحتاج حوارًا طويل الأمد في ظروف هادئة، ونحتاج اندماجًا بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، وهذا يحتاج وقتًا طويلاً، وتواصلاً بين عقلاء المسيحيين مع علماء المسلمين.

وفي نهاية المحاضرة ذكر فضيلته أن تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية هو الحل الأمثل لتطبيق العدل، وتلبية حقوق الأغلبية المسلمة والأقلية المسيحية.

فيديو : الفتنة الطائفية في مصر الجذور والواقع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا خطأ تكنيكي

----------


## ابن البلد

> لا طبعا .. أكيد يقصد هؤلاء
> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=422502
> 
> للأسف .. الشرفاء اللي في الصورة اللي فوق ما كانش لهم حق يخرجوا مع أعداء الديمقراطية .. اللي بيضربوا باختيار الشعب عرض الحائط .. وبيصروا على وضع الدستور قبل البرلمان .. مين هيحطوا الدستور ؟؟ ومين هيختارهم ؟؟ وبيمثلوا مين ؟؟ لا إجابة .. ولكن بدون شك .. الممارسة وحدها بتكشف اللي بيرفع شعارات ويلتزم بيها من اللي بيرفع شعارات هو أول من يلتف عليها إذا جاءت على غير هواه


 :y:  :y:  :y: :y2:
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

لا تحملوا أي هم كل شئ حيتنفذ إن نو تايم



هذا ظلم مبين من من يقولون أنها أغلبية 77% من الشعب....عن أي شعب تتكلمون يدوبك خارج من كبت طال مداه وكأنه فرخة مدبوحة ....

*ثورة ماكانتشي علي بالهم بصراحة إدبسوا فيها*


أي فترة إنتقالية عاقلة ومنصفة لا تقل عن عامين بأي حال من  الأحوال  ...والمستفيد الوحيد من الكروته الجيشية هم جماعة الإخوان المسلمون منظمين ومتواجدين على الساحة منذ سنوات ....عن أي ديمقراطية تتكلمون ومجلس الوصاية العسكري قليل الخبرة سياسيا وقائده طنطاوي وكأنه ملاك من السماء منزه عن الخطأ شفاف الجسد مطعم ضد الإصابة بأمراض الفساد بكل أنواعها وفصائلها سبحانك ربي تقول للشئ كن فيكون واللهم لا إعتراض على ما خلقت  كل من الصورة التالية  في السجن ومنتظر الدخول للسجن إلا هو الملاك الطاهر الحارس الأمين كما يقولون لا بيهش ولا بينش فجأة وجد نفسه كما لوكان رئيسا حقيقيا لمصر....وعجبي!





هذا المجلس متمسك بوجوده على كرسيه العالي رافضا الرجوع فورا لثكناته العسكرية ليؤدي مهامه الأساسية 
وتاركا الأمر برمته لمجلس مدني أفضل تكوين له خمسة اعضاء مدنيين على النحو التالي:

رئيسا الدكتور عصام شرف ممثلا للثورةعضو مسيحيعضو من الإخوانعضو يمثل الأحزاب السياسيةعضو مستقل

والدستور أولا  فهو اللبنة الأساسية هو التصميم الهندسي قبل الشروع في بناء العمارة وعادة يقدم هذا التصميم من مهندس إستشاري ذو خبرة طويلة ثم نشرع في تمهيد وحفر أرض العمارة ثم نلقي بالأساسات لنعلو بالبناء علي أرض صلبة ولكن غير هشة وعلى هذا المنوال نصمم دستورنا أولا على أيدي خبراء إستشاريين وعند موافقة الشعب على هذا الدستور نبدأ في الإنتخابات البرلمانية ومش مهم الإنتخابات الرئاسية فالأفضل  لمصر هو أن تكون رئاسة مصر شرفية لها سلطات محدودة للغاية كما هو حادث في الهند وإسرائيل كأمثلة لدول ديمقراطية مدنية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ....وعجبي!

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> انا كنت بسمع تخلف والرجعيه دول فين فين 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


إقتداءاً بالسيد صبحي صالح  ::  ( إسمه على الفيس بوك فلوطة ) ، و أسوة بالإستاذ الفاضل العاقل حمادو اللذي أرفع له القبعة  :: 

أعلن أني أنا كمان كنت بهزر  ::p:

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي 

السلفيون قبل وبعد الثورة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لا تحملوا أي هم كل شئ حيتنفذ إن نو تايم
> 
> 
> 
> هذا ظلم مبين من من يقولون أنها أغلبية 77% من الشعب....عن أي شعب تتكلمون يدوبك خارج من كبت طال مداه وكأنه فرخة مدبوحة ....
> 
> *ثورة ماكانتشي علي بالهم بصراحة إدبسوا فيها*
> 
> 
> ...



موافقة على اقتراحك فى وجود فترة انتقالية ممكن تصل لثلاث سنوات حتى ولكن مع تحفظى على اسم عصام شرف رغم احترامى وتقديرى له وايضا على نقطة التحول لنظام برلمانى رغم انى اتمنى ان نصل له فى النهاية ولكننا (كمجتمع) نحتاج لإعادة تربيتنا سياسيا لنكون مؤهلين لإختيار مجلسى شعب وشورى قوى ويمثلنا ويعبر عن مصالحنا الحقيقية ...اعتقد اننا نستمر لفترة على النظام الرئاسى مع تقليصنا لصلاحيات الرئيس بقدر الامكان وتحديد حازم لفترة ولايته ...اما باقى الاقتراح فهو اكثر من رائع فى رأيى ....أشكرك

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي

نموذج حماس وطالبان والسودان وإيران .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي

رأي الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الدكتور محمد البرادعي

----------


## slaf elaf

أوضح فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن الروح العامة في تعامل الشريعة الإسلامية مع غير المسلمين من اليهود أو النصارى أو غيرهم تتلخص في الرفق والتكريم بغير المسلمين في المجتمع المسلم.

وأشار فضيلته أن هناك الكثير من هذه الحملات تروج للخوف من الإسلام واحتمالية سيطرة الإسلاميين على السلطة في مصر.

وحول هذه الشبهات كان رد الدكتور راغب السرجاني مفصلاً، وذلك في الدرس الأسبوعي لفضيلته بمسجد الرواس 31 مايو 2011م عقب صلاة العشاء والتي كان الدرس بعنوان "غير المسلمين في الإسلام".

فقد أوضح فضيلته أن الشريعة الإسلامية كلها رحمة وكلها عدل وكلها خبر ليس للمسلمين فقط بل لمن حُكم بها من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين.

وأوضح فضيلته أن الشريعة الإسلامية دستور وقانون، وقد كفل حرة العقيدة كاملة بلا عدوان، فقد قال تعالى: {لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ}.

وتساءل فضيلته: هل هناك من خوف على النصارى أو الأقباط في دولة تحكم بالإسلام؟

أجب فضيلته أن كل حق يقابله واجب، وكل من خالف عليه العقاب أيا كان هذا المخالف من المسلمين أو من غير المسلمين وهذا في الإسلام وفي غير الإسلام ففي كل قوانين الدنيا ثواب وعقاب وحدود وضوابط.

وأوضح فضيلته أن الروح العامة في تعامل القانون الإسلامي مع غير المسلمين من اليهود أو النصارى أو غيرهم تتلخص في كلمة واحدة وهي (الرفق)، والرفق كذلك سمة عامة في كل أمور التشريع الإسلامي فقد قال الرسول : "إِنَّ الرِّفْقَ لَا يَكُونُ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلَّا زَانَهُ، وَلَا يُنْزَعُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا شَانَهُ"، وهذا على وجه العموم لا يقيده إلا الغلظة في بعض الأمور، ولكن يبقى الأصل في الرفق والغلظة هي الاستثناء في تعاملاتنا في الأمر كله.

وأضاف فضيلته أن النبي كان يراعي الرفق بغير المسلمين حتى وإن أخطأوا في حقه وهو قادر أن يأخذ حقه بالقوة ولكن كان الرفق عنوان تعاملاته مع غير المسلمين، وحكى فضيلته موقف الرسول مع اليهود والذي تحكيه السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- تقول: دَخَلَ رَهْطٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ فَقَالُوا: السَّامُ عَلَيْكُمْ. قالت عائشة: فَفَهِمْتُهَا فَقُلْتُ: وَعَلَيْكُمُ السَّامُ وَاللعْنَةُ. قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ : "مَهْلاً يَا عائشة؛ إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ الرِّفْقَ فِي الأَمْرِ كُلِّهِ" -وفي رواية: "وَإيَّاكِ وَالْعُنْفَ وَالْفُحْشَ"- فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَوَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ مَا قَالُوا؟! قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ : "قَدْ قُلْتُ: وَعَلَيْكُمْ"[1].

وأضاف فضيلته أنه لكي نفهم القانون الإسلامي في التعامل مع غير المسلمين يجب أن أفهم نظرة الإسلام إلى الإنسان بشكل عام، وقال فضيلته أن الإسلام ينظر بنظرة التكريم إلى الإنسان بشكل عام من أول خلق آدم u، فقد قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلًا} [الإسراء: 70].

وأضاف فضيلته أن من صور تكريم الإنسان أن الله تعالى أمر ملائكته بالسجود لا لآدم u كآدم إنما لجنسه فقال تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ طِينٍ (71) فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ} [ص: 71- 72].

ودلل فضيلته على عظمة النظرة الإسلامية الحقيقية لكل البشر، وإنها نظرة التقدير والاحترام والتكريم بموقف الرسول عندما مَرَّتْ بِهِ جَنَازَةٌ فَقَامَ، فَقِيلَ: إِنَّهُ يَهُودِيٌّ، فَقَالَ: "أَلَيْسَتْ نَفْسًا"[2]، وهذا الاحترام لم يكن للحظة عابرة، بل طال وقوف رسول الله حتى اختفت الجنازة؛ ففي رواية مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله t قال: "قَامَ النَّبِيُّ وَأَصْحَابُهُ لِجَنَازَةِ يَهُودِيٍّ حَتَّى تَوَارَت"[3]، ولما مرت السنوات ودخل المسلمون أرض فارس بلد المجوس عباد النار، أَنَّه َمَرَّتْ جَنَازَةٌ بقَيْسَ بْنَ سَعْدٍ وَسَهْلَ بْنَ حُنَيْفٍ كَانَا بِالْقَادِسِيَّةِ، فَقَامَا، فَقِيلَ لَهُمَا: إِنَّهَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ. فَقَالا: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ مَرَّتْ بِهِ جَنَازَةٌ فَقَامَ، فَقِيلَ: إِنَّهُ يَهُودِيٌّ، فَقَالَ: "أَلَيْسَتْ نَفْسًا"[4].

وأوضح فضيلته أن على الحاكم المسلم أن يراعي في حكمه هاتين القاعدتين الهامتين في تعامله مع المحكومين وهما قاعدتا: الرفق والتكريم وذلك بشكل عام مع المسلمين وغير المسلمين.

واستنكر فضيلته أسلوب الوصاية على الشعب والتي يستخدمها البعض بحجة الأمن والاستقرار، موضحا أن الشعب قال كلمته من يوم 19 مارس عندما صوت بنعم للتعديلات الدستورية.

وأشار فضيلته أن هذه الأفواه التي تنادي بتأجيل الانتخابات يجب عليه أن تحترم إرادة الشعب وتحترم الديمقراطية التي أوجعوا أدمغتنا بها ثم هم أول من يخالفوها.

وأضاف فضيلته أن محاولات الالتفاف على إرادة الشعب بالكلام جريمة فما بالنا بمن يحاولون الالتفاف على إرادة الشعب بالقوة.

وتساءل فضيلته لمصلحة من خلق حالة الانشقاق في الشغب، وفي أي دولة يحدث فيها هذا الانقلاب على الشرعية الشعبية وأضاف أن هذا ليس في الإسلام وليس في غير الإسلام كذلك.

وعبر فضيلته عن حالة الحزن الشديدة التي تنتابه من جراء الحملات الإعلامية المشوشة على الشعب والتي تعبأ ضد إرادة الشعب لخلق الفوضى من جديد.

وأضاف فضيلته أن المخرج للأمة هو الاحتكام إلى الكتاب والسنة والاعتصام بهما فهما سبيل النجاة.

وختم فضيلته الدرس بقوله: "ما أعظم من دين وما أعظمها من شريعة وما أفخرنا نحن فخرًا عزيزًا بأنا ننتمي لهذا الدين الذي يطبق هذه الشريعة".

[1] البخاري: كتاب الأدب، باب الرفق في الأمر كله (5678)، ومسلم: كتاب السلام، باب النهي عن ابتداء أهل الكتاب بالسلام وكيف يرد عليهم (2165).

[2] البخاري: كتاب الجنائز، باب من قام لجنازة يهودي (1250)، ومسلم: كتاب الجنائز، باب القيام للجنازة (961)، واللفظ له.

[3] مسلم: كتاب الجنائز، باب القيام للجنازة (960)، والنسائي (1928)، وأحمد (1928)، والبيهقي في سننه (6670).

[4] البخاري: كتاب الجنائز، باب من قام لجنازة يهودي (1250)، ومسلم: كتاب الجنائز، باب القيام للجنازة (961)، واللفظ له.

فيديو : قواعد الإسلام في التعامل مع غير المسلمين تميزت بالرفق والتكريم

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره وذلك في ندوة بساقية الصاوي

الرئيس المتجرد إلى الله .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## اليمامة

دا الفيديو بتاع سؤال الرئيس المتجرد إلى الله ..حبيت أنقله لكم هنا ..




أعتقد أنه موش الرئيس بس اللى ممكن يكون متجرد إلى الله ..أنا فاهمة طبعا ليه بيخص الرئيس ..ولكن بشكل عام كلنا لازم نكون فى أعمالنا وحياتنا متجردين إلى الله ..وعارفين احنا اتخلفنا ليه ..وايه الحكمة من وجودنا ودا الكلام اللى كان محور رد الدكتور راغب السرجانى عن الرئيس المتجرد إلى الله ..
الدين ليس اختيار فى حياتنا أو دعوة وإنما هو وجود..هو أساس ..هو مبدأنا ..
هو شىء لا يخضع لنقاش مستفيض وجدال طويل ..
أمور أخرى تستحق التشبث بها أكثر من قاعدة الأساس ..
ديننا ..
على الأقل فى الوقت الراهن ..

تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دا الفيديو بتاع سؤال الرئيس المتجرد إلى الله ..حبيت أنقله لكم هنا ..
> 
> 
> 
> أعتقد أنه موش الرئيس بس اللى ممكن يكون متجرد إلى الله ..أنا فاهمة طبعا ليه بيخص الرئيس ..ولكن بشكل عام كلنا لازم نكون فى أعمالنا وحياتنا متجردين إلى الله ..وعارفين احنا اتخلفنا ليه ..وايه الحكمة من وجودنا ودا الكلام اللى كان محور رد الدكتور راغب السرجانى عن الرئيس المتجرد إلى الله ..
> *الدين ليس اختيار فى حياتنا أو دعوة وإنما هو وجود..هو أساس ..هو مبدأنا ..*
> هو شىء لا يخضع لنقاش مستفيض وجدال طويل ..
> أمور أخرى تستحق التشبث بها أكثر من قاعدة الأساس ..
> ديننا ..
> ...




أنا أخالفك الرأي عزيزتي اليمامة (محافظا على مبدأ "خالف تعرف"! لصاحبته العزيزة جيهان أميرة التغيير العربي"!)

الدين إختيار وليس إجبارإستنادا لقوله سبحانه وتعالى:
((*لكم دينكم ولي دين* )) الكافرون: 6 


*{ لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي } (البقرة:256)*



نحن أنا وأنتي وهو وهي توارثنا الدين الإسلامي عن أبائنا وأجدادنا فكان منا السني والشيعي  ....والطفل المسيحي يولد وينصره أبواه....فتخيلي معي الفرق بين:
  طفل يولد فيكوم مسلما لأن أبويه مسلمانبينما هناك في الخيال الإفتراضي  طفل يولد وعندما يشب ويبلغ الحلم يختار الإسلام دينا
أيهمها في نظرك أشد تمسكا بدينه أهو المسلم الذي إختار أم هو ذلك المسلم الذي ورث ؟؟؟!!

ومن هنا جاءت أهمية  ندوات الوعي والتثقيف والتذكير من خلال الأفاضل والمتعلمين من فئة الدكتور راغب السرجاني 


وبالله عليكي عزيزتي المثقفة بل عالية الثقافة "اليمامة" لا تقللي من أهمية عمل الدكتور راغب السرجاني  في الوقت الراهن وغير الراهن وتذكري دائما أن نسبة غير المثقفين في "مصر" عالية جداً  .....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا أخالفك الرأي عزيزتي اليمامة (محافظا على مبدأ "خالف تعرف"! لصاحبته العزيزة جيهان أميرة التغيير العربي"!)
> 
> الدين إختيار وليس إجبارإستنادا لقوله سبحانه وتعالى:
> ((*لكم دينكم ولي دين* )) الكافرون: 6 
> 
> 
> *{ لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي } (البقرة:256)*
> 
> 
> ...


حاضر يا دكتور جمال ..هاستمع لنصحك ولكن أنا لا أقلل من أهمية ندوات الوعى والتثقيف ..ولكن لكل منا وجهة نظره فى الطريقة وفى النوعية وفى التوقيت ..وعلى أيه حال لن يضرنا أبدا نوعية التثقيف أيا كان ..لن أتوقف هنا كثيرا..
كما أننى لا أنكر بكل تأكيد " لكم دينكم ولى دين " ..لا أستطيع إطلاقا ..
ولكن أنت تتحدث فى مرحلة الإختيار أو البداية التى تراها واجبة وتريد أن تعمل عليها إنقلاب ..ههههههه..ليس عسكرى ..وأنا أتحدث فيما بعد الإختيار ..
على ايه حال يا دكتور جمال ..
أوافقك ..لا أخالفك ..
ولا أريد أن " أعُرف " ..مثلك .. :: 

تحياتى أيها المثقف المخضرم 

 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا أخالفك الرأي عزيزتي اليمامة (محافظا على مبدأ "خالف تعرف"! لصاحبته العزيزة جيهان أميرة التغيير العربي"!)


يادكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
انت لازم ترمي جملة كده في النص
مالنا أحنا ومال امير التغيير العربي
ما نخلينا في الموضوع وخلاص هههههههههه
بلاش نغلي عقولنا ونخالف نعرف دي 
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يادكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> انت لازم ترمي جملة كده في النص
> مالنا أحنا ومال امير التغيير العربي
> ما نخلينا في الموضوع وخلاص هههههههههه
> بلاش نغلي عقولنا ونخالف نعرف دي





 :: عزيزي إبن البلد
ويا تري درجة غليان عقولنا أحسبها بالفهرنهيت  ولا بالسنتيجراد 






 ::

----------


## slaf elaf

حق المواطنة هو من أجل الحقوق التي كفلها الإسلام لغير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية، والمواطنة التي نعنيها هي المرتبطة بالحدود الجغرافية وليس لها أي ارتباط بالهوية أو الدين أو الفكر.


وحق المواطنة التي يكفلها التشريع الإسلامي في مصر مكفول للمسلمين ولغير المسلمين، فكل من ولد في مصر أو كان آباؤه وأجداده مصريين أو اكتسب الجنسية المصرية فله حق المواطنة كاملة غير منقوصة، وهذا من عظمة الشريعة الإسلامية.


جاء ذلك في الدرس الأسبوعي لفضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمسجد الرواس 7 يونيو 2011م عقب صلاة العشاء والتي كان الدرس بعنوان "حق المواطنة".


وقد أشار فضيلته أن هذا القانون مكفول لكل مصري مادام يحترم قوانين هذا البلد ولا يحزِّب ويؤلِّب البلاد الآخرين عليها أو يتآمر على البلد عندئذ يسحب منه هذا الحق أيا كان هذا الإنسان وأيا كانت جنسيته أو هويته، كما فعلت السلطات المصرية مع موريس صادق عندما حاول تأليب أمريكا ضد مصر بحجة اضطهاد الأقباط.


وفي إشارة إلى معنى الأخوة في المواطنة ذكر فضيلته أن معنى الأخوة يجمع المختلفين في العقيدة في الوطن الواحد، فغير المسلمين إخوة للمسلمين في المواطنة ما دام يجمعهم وطن واحد، فقد قال الله تعالى: {وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا} {وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا}، ولم يستنكف رسول الله عندما قال له مفروق بن عمرو قبل الهجرة " إِلَامَ تَدْعُو يَا أَخَا قُرَيْشٍ؟"، ولما بعث هرقل رسولا إلى رسول الله فكان الرسول يناديه ويقول هل: "يَا أَخَا تَنُوخَ".


ولترسيخ معنى المواطنة داخل قلوب جموع المصريين تساءل فضيلته: من هم المصريين؟

وأوضح فضيلته أن لفظ المصرين واسع يشمل الفراعنة وغيرهم، وقد تكون نحن من أصول الفراعنة، والفراعنة ينحدر أصلهم من مصرايم بن حام بن نوح ، وحام بن نوح هو أبو الأفارقة جميعا، وكلمة مصر جاءت من مصرايم، وهذا النقل لا نعلم صحته أو عدم صحته على وجه التحديد، فهؤلاء حامييون أما العرب فهم ساميون من أولاد سام بن نوح .


وأشار فضيلته أن مصر قديما كان مهبطا للعديد من الجنسيات والأعراق، منهم الإغريق والآشوريون والسودانيون وغيرهم كثير، بل هناك الكثير من المصريين عاشوا في بلاد آخرين في الجزائر وتونس وغير ذلك، ومع مرور الأيام جاء العرب بالفتح الإسلامي لمصر سنة 21هـ وكان تقديرهم 5 آلاف عربي في مقابل 2 مليون مصري، ودخل المصريون في الإسلام أفواجا وهناك بعض المصريين لم يدخلوا الإسلام وظلوا على دينهم النصراني أو غير النصراني، بل إن العرب الفاتحين لمصر لم يستقروا في مصر، فهناك من أكمل مسيره في ليبيا ومنهم في إفريقيا ومنهم من أكمل مشواره في الأندلس، بل إن هناك من المصريين من ترك مصر إلى الجزائر والصحراء المغربية وفلسطين فهناك الكثير من هؤلاء أصولهم مصرية.


وأما عن لفظ الأقباط، فيذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن الإغريق كانوا يطلقون على المصريين "إيجبتس" أي الذين يسكنون هذه الحدود الجغرافية، وكان العرب يعرفون مصر من قديم الزمان قبل الفتح الإسلامي، فأطلقوا عل أهل مصر مع مرور الزمن لفظ "القبط"، فلفظ القبط كلمة عربية تطلق على أهل مصر بصرف النظر عن معتقدهم، وقد قال رسول الله في أهل مصر: " إذا افتتحتم مصرفا فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحما"[1].


فكل من يعيش على أرض مصر فهو قبطي مسلم أو نصراني أو يهودي أو ملحد أو مشرك.


وبعد أن فصّل فضيلته القول في هذه القضية تناول قضية أهم، وهي قضية إكراه غير المسلمين على الدخول في الإسلام، وقد فصّل فضيلته فيها القول وبين أن المكرهين على دخول الإسلام هم أخطر على الأمة من غيرهم بل لا يعد مسلم أصلا.


كما أوضح فضيلته أن التاريخ الإسلامي لم يشهد حادثة واحدة تدل على إكراه الناس على الدخول في الإسلام، وإن كان ذلك فهم في عصور التخلف والضعف.


وهذه الرحمة في الإسلام على عكس ما عانى منه المسلمون في الأندلس تحت محاكم التفتيش النصرانية عقب طرد المسلمين منها.


كما أن هناك قضايا أخرى ناقشها فضيلته في موضوع المواطنة، لا يسع الوقت لسردها هنا.

[1] الحاكم: المستدرك (4032)، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdGJG...layer_embedded

----------


## slaf elaf

بعد استعراض قصة حزب الله أودُّ أن أقف مع القارئ لأعلِّق على بعض الأمور التي تجيب على أسئلة محيِّرة تقفز إلى ذهن كل مسلم عندما ينظر إلى هذه الأحداث، وقد يختلف معي البعض أو يتفق، ولكني أقول للجميع إننا عند التعليق لا بُدَّ أن نضع عواطفنا جانبًا، وأن نحكمَ بعقولنا، وأنه يجب علينا إذا أردنا أن نحسن التحليل أن ننظر إلى الجذور والأصول، وأن نعود إلى التاريخ القديم والحديث، وأن نربط الأشياء بعضها ببعض، وأن نقرأ ما بين السطور، وأن نبحث عن أهداف كل فريق، وخلفياته ومعتقداته..



وعندها ستتغير الكثير من الرُّؤَى التي نعتقد بصوابها، وقد نصبح مهاجمين لما كنا ندافع عنه، أو مدافعين عن الذي كنا نهاجمه..!!



أولاً: قيام دولة شيعية في لبنان أمر وارد جدًّا، بل لعله يكون أمرًا قريبًا؛ فإمكانيات حزب الله ليست إمكانيات حزب أو طائفة، إنما هي إمكانيات دولة، ودعم إيران وسوريا لقيام دولة شيعية موالية لهما دعم كبير، وهذه الدولة تشمل جنوب لبنان، إضافةً إلى منطقة البقاع شمال شرق لبنان، وقد تمتد هذه الدولة لتشمل شمال لبنان السُّني، كما أنها ستسيطر على بيروت الغربية والجنوبية. أما المناطق النصرانية فهي محل خلاف، ولا نستبعد أن يقبل حزب الله بقيام دولتيْن على أرض لبنان؛ شيعية ونصرانية، وقبل ذلك بألف سنة عرض الشيعة الإسماعيليون على الصليبيين عند دخولهم الشام أن يقسِّموا أراضي السُّنة بينهم؛ فيأخذ الصليبيون سوريا ولبنان، ويأخذ الشيعة فلسطين والأردن، إلا أن الصليبيين رفضوا، حيث كانوا يريدون لأنفسهم الشام بكامله!



وقيام دولة شيعية في لبنان ليس بالأمر السهل بالنسبة للسُّنة، وراجعوا قصة السُّنَّة في إيران، وكذلك في العراق، وراجعوا مواقف حركة أمل ثم حزب الله مع السُّنة في لبنان، وراجعوا تاريخ الدولة البويهية والحمدانية والعبيدية (المسماة زورًا بالفاطمية) والصفوية.. راجعوا هذا التاريخ لتعرفوا أن قيام دولة شيعية قوية يعني تسلُّطًا على السُّنة في المقام الأول؛ فالقضية قضية عقيدة، والوقائع كلها تؤيِّد هذا.


حرب مصالح

ثانيًا: حرب حزب الله مع اليهود حرب مصالح وليست حرب عقيدة؛ فاليهود دخلوا جنوب لبنان سنة 1982م، وهي المنطقة التي من المفترض أن تقوم عليها الدولة الشيعية المنتظرة، فكان لا بد من المقاومة من أجل البقاء، مثل أي حرب تدور بين فريقين من فرق الدنيا، وليست هذه الحرب لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا؛ لأن كلمة الله التي يعتقدها الشيعة كلمة محرَّفة باطلة، زعموا فيها عصمة أئمتهم، وعلوّ قدرهم فوق الرسل، فأيُّ خيرٍ من وراء هذا الاعتقاد!!



ودعوني أفترض أن الشيعة كانوا يتمركزون في شمال لبنان، وأن السنة كانوا في جنوبها، فهل تعتقدون أن الشيعة كانت ستحارب من أجل إنقاذ الجزء اللبناني التابع للسُّنة؟! إن هذا محالٌ محال.. بل لعل التنسيق كان يتم لاقتسام الأرض اللبنانية في هدوء مع اليهود، وليس هذا الكلام بدون مشاهدات؛ فالشيعة في لبنان منذ عشرات السنين، فهل تحركوا لحرب اليهود في فلسطين؟ مع أنهم يقولون في أدبياتهم أن فلسطين بلد محتل من الصهاينة.



ولقد حاول العلاّمة الدكتور مصطفى السباعي رحمه الله -مراقب الإخوان المسلمين في سوريا أثناء حرب 1948م- أن يقرِّب بين السنة والشيعة، وأن يدفع الشيعة إلى الاشتراك مع السنة في تحرير فلسطين، لكنهم رفضوا وتمنَّعُوا، حتى أُحبط الدكتور مصطفى السباعي، وكتب في كتابه (السنة ومكانتها في التشريع الإسلامي) أن التقريب بين السنة والشيعة معدوم، حيث إنهم يفهمونه على أنه تحويل للسنة إلى شيعة، وليس الالتقاء على أرضية مشتركة[1].



وعندما قامت حرب 1967م لم يحرك الشيعة الملاصقون لشمال فلسطين ساكنًا، بل إن موسى الصدر أعلن شعاره الشهير في مارس 1973م "السلاح زينة الرجال"، ومع ذلك لما قامت حرب أكتوبر 1973م بعد هذه المقولة بستة أشهر فقط ما تحرك شيعيٌّ واحد لحرب اليهود في فلسطين!



ولعل الجميع شاهد حرب غزة الأخيرة سنة 2009م، وكان من الممكن لصواريخ حزب الله أن تشغل العدو الصهيوني عن القصف المروِّع لغزة، لكن لم نسمع إلا الكلمات فقط، ولم يُطلق صاروخ واحد لتشتيت الصهاينة.



ومن هنا فالعدو الصهيوني يعلم أن خطورة حزب الله محدودة على أرضه، وأنه ليس له ولا لإيران في المرحلة الحالية أطماع في فلسطين، كما تعلم أمريكا أن الشعارات التي تطلقها إيران ضدها ليست واقعية، إنما هي من قبيل الكسب الإعلامي لمشاعر المسلمين، وإلاّ فلننظر إلى المشروع الشيعي في العراق كيف يتم برعاية أمريكية صِرفة.. بل إن أمريكا لا تمانع من قيام دولة شيعية ضخمة تضم إيران والعراق وسوريا ولبنان؛ لأن هذه الدولة ستحقق توازنًا للقوى في المنطقة الإسلامية، وستقف بشكل تلقائي ضد المد السني الإسلامي المتمثِّل في الصحوة الإسلامية في معظم بلاد المنطقة، وخاصة مصر والسعودية والأردن، وهي البلاد التي تسعى أمريكا من ناحيتها إلى تحجيم قوتها؛ إما عن طريق السياسة أو الجيوش أو الاقتصاد.


الانتصار وسلامة المنهج

ثالثًا: الانتصار لا يعني سلامة المنهج، والبلاء الحسن لا يعني الإخلاص! فكم من المنتصرين كانوا من المبتدعين، ولقد مُكِّن للشيعة القرامطة في الأرض مائة سنة أو يزيد مع أنهم قتلوا الحجيج، واقتلعوا الحجر الأسود من مكانه، وعاثوا في الأرض فسادًا. ومُكِّن الفرس والرومان والتتار والإنجليز والأمريكان مع فساد مناهجهم، ومُكِّن لزعماء مسلمين جبابرة ومتكبرين، ومنحرفين عن المنهج الإسلامي القويم، فصاروا يحكمون شعوبهم عشرات السنين.



إن الانتصارات والتمكين لا يعنيان بالضرورة سلامة المنهج، ولكن يجب على المسلمين النظر في الأقوال والأفعال، وهل هي مطابقة للقرآن والسنة أم على غير المنهج، وكم من الرجال أبلى بلاءً حسنًا في المعارك، وصمد صمود الأبطال لكنه من أهل النار؛ لأنه لم يفعل ذلك لله .



ولقد رأينا رجلاً في عهد رسول الله يقتل من المشركين ويوجع فيهم، فحسب الناس أنه من أعظم المسلمين، فأخبرهم رسول الله أنه من أهل النار، فلما ذهبوا إليه وجدوه في النَّزْع الأخير، وقال لهم: إنني كنتُ أقاتل عن قومي![2]. إنه لم يكن يقاتل لله ؛ فحرُبه حرب مصالح، وانتصاره وثباته كان على مبدأ باطل. ونحن لا نقول إننا نتدخل في نيات حزب الله التي لا يراها إلا الله، ولكننا نتكلم عن عقيدتهم المعلنة، وعن بِدعهم الظاهرة، وراجعوا مقال "سيطرة الشيعة"، وستجدون فيه انتصارًا وتمكينًا للشيعة، لكنْ لم يكن أبدًا انتصارَ مبادئ، إنما كان انحرافًا عن الطريق المستقيم.


موقف السنة

رابعًا: ليس معنى أن الحرب بين حزب الله والصهاينة حرب مصالح أن لا يتخذ المسلمون السُّنة موقفًا من هذه الحرب، ومن هنا فأنا أخالف الكثير من أساتذتي في العلم والدعوة الذين كانوا يرون ترك الأمور دون محاولة تدخُّل لأن الفريقيْن من الضالين؛ فالمسلم له دور إيجابي، ويستطيع تقييم المفاسد والمصالح، وهذه حرب بين الصهاينة الذين يحتلون فعلاً أرض فلسطين، وبين حزب الله الذي يعيش في أرضٍ يحتل العدو الصهيوني بعض أجزائها. ومن هنا أيضًا فإضعاف الصهاينة هدف في حد ذاته، كما أن التعدي الصهيوني واضح، وتحرير الأرض اللبنانية من الصهاينة ضرورة، ثم على المسلمين بعد ذلك أن يدبروا أمورهم بالشكل الذي يحفظ حقوقهم دون أن تضيع بين اليهود أو حزب الله.



ولقد أكبرتُ جدًّا موقف السنة في لبنان سنة 1997م عندما انضموا بأعداد كبيرة إلى سرايا المقاومة اللبنانية التي عملت على إخراج اليهود من لبنان، مع أن القيادة كانت لحزب الله، ومع أن حزب الله سرق جهودهم بعد ذلك، وتنكَّر لجهودهم، ولكن تبقى الرؤية واضحة عند المسلمين.



ولقد وقف رسول الله مع رجل مشرك ليأتي له بحق سليب له عند أبي جهل، ولم يقل في هذا الموقف: إن الرجل سيأخذ ماله السليب ليتقرب به إلى اللاّت والعزى. إنما وقف معه في هذا الموقف، ثم وقف معه بعد ذلك موقفًا آخر يدعوه إلى الله عزَّ وجل[3].



إن الأوراق لا تختلط لدينا؛ فنحن نعلم خطورة حزب الله في مشروعه الشيعي في المنطقة، ولكننا ندرك في نفس الوقت خطورة المشروع الصهيوني في المنطقة ذاتها.



خامسًا: حسن نصر الله شخصية كاريزمية، بمعنى أنه شخصية ذات طابع خاص تستطيع أن تؤثِّر فيمن حولها، وتقود الجموع، وتلهب المشاعر، وهو سياسي من الدرجة الأولى، وشديد الذكاء، وسريع البديهة. ولا مانع عندي من الانبهار به سياسيًّا وإداريًّا، ولا أخاف من الإعجاب به من ناحية طريقة الخطابة، أو من ناحية فَهْم الموازنات السياسية..



كل هذا لا مانع عندي أن يشعر به المسلمون، بل وأن يقلدوه في بعض هذه الأمور، لكن الذي لا يُقبل ولا ينبغي لنا أن نقع فيه هو "الانبهار" به كقائد إسلامي يمارس الجهاد كما أمر الله به؛ لأن القائد الذي بهذه "الصورة" لا بُدَّ أن يكون سليمَ العقيدة، وصحيح العبادة، ومتبعًا للسُّنَّة النبوية، ووقّافًا عند آيات الله ، وكل هذه الصفات ليست في حسن نصر الله!!


عقيدة حسن نصر الله

إن حسن نصر الله اثنا عشري المذهب، وهذا يعني أنه يدين بكل العقائد التي في هذا المذهب، فهو يؤمن أن الصحابة جميعًا سرقوا الخلافة من علي بن أبي طالب t، وسلموها إلى الصِّدَّيق ثم عمر ثم عثمان رضي الله عنهم جميعًا. وهو يعتقد أن النبي أوصى لأئمتهم الاثني عشر بأسمائهم، وهو يعتقد العصمة في هؤلاء الأئمة. وهو يعتقد أن الإمام الثاني عشر دخل في السرداب، وما زال حيًّا وسيعود يومًا ما. وهو يعتقد أن التَّقِيَّة تسعة أعشار الدين، بمعنى أن يقول الإنسان خلاف ما يبطن.



وهو يعتقد أن السُّنة يناصبون آل البيت العداء، مع أنهم أشد توقيرًا لهم من الشيعة، ولكن على منهج رسول الله . وهو يعتقد أن من حق الأئمة الكبار أن يأخذوا خُمُس الدخل الذي يحصِّله الشيعي. وهو يعتقد أن زواج المتعة حلال، فيجوز عنده أن يذهب الشاب إلى صديقته، أو إلى أي فتاة فيتزوجها يومًا أو ساعة ليقضي معها شهوته ثم يطلقها، وهكذا وهكذا. وهو يعتقد بمبدأ ولاية الفقيه، ومِن ثَم فيحرم عنده مخالفة مرشد الثورة الإيرانية علي خامنئي في أيِّ أمرٍ من الأمور.



إن كل ما ذكرته الآن هو من عقيدة حسن نصر الله الراسخة، ولا معنى لأن يقول أحدٌ: إننا لم نسمعه يسبّ الصحابة، ولا يطعن في أمهات المؤمنين. فأقول لهؤلاء البسطاء: ليس هناك ضرورة أن تسمع منه ذلك حتى تتيقن أنه يقوله، فهذا من لوازم الاثني عشرية، فأنت قد لا تسمع جارك المسلم يقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، ولكنك تعلم أنه يعتقدها لأنه مسلم. كذلك الاثنا عشري لا بد أن يؤمن بكل ما ذكرته، وإلاّ يصبح على مذهب آخر. وإذا كان حسن نصر الله يوقِّر الصحابة ويقدرهم فهو لن يستطيع أن يبرِّر أصول الاثني عشرية، ولا إمامة علي بن أبي طالب والحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم جميعًا، أو غيرهم من أئمتهم.



إن الشخصية التي قبلت بكل هذه التُّرهات والبدع لا يمكن أبدًا أن ننبهر بها، ولا أن نجعلها نموذجًا كاملاً للقائد المسلم، إنما يمكن أن آخذَ منه شيئًا كما آخذ من غيره، ليس لأنه إسلامي، ولكن لكونه إنسانًا يملك مواهب وإمكانيات.



إن التاريخ الإسلامي شهد احتلال فلسطين والشام قبل ذلك من الصليبيين، وكان هذا في وجود دولة شيعية قوية هي الدولة العبيدية التي كانت تحكم مصر، ومع ذلك لم يتخذ المسلمون الصادقون آنذاك قدوة لهم من زعماء هذه الدولة الفاسدة، مع أنهم كانوا على مستوى عظيم جدًّا من السياسة والإدارة وفنون القتال، إنما صنع المسلمون نموذجهم الخالص، فكان عماد الدين زنكي، ونور الدين محمود، وصلاح الدين الأيوبي.



وهذا ما يجب أن يشغلنا الآن.. فإذا كنا قد شاهدنا المشروع الشيعي، وهو ينضج وينجح في إيران والعراق ولبنان، فأين المشروع السني الذي يقف على قدم المساواة مع مشروع الشيعة، ثم يتقدم عليه ويتفوق؟!



إننا نهيب بواحد من حكامنا الكُثُر أن يتبنَّى المشروع السني العظيم، الذي يعتمد على القرآن والسنة، والذي يسير في طريق سلفنا الصالح، والذي يدافع عن حقوق المسلمين في الأرض، والذي يؤيِّد أهل السنة المقهورين في إيران والعراق ولبنان وسوريا، والذي يقف بقوة وجرأة أمام المشاريع الصهيونية والاستعمارية في بلادنا المسلمة.



أما إذا لم يوجد حاكم واحد يتحمل هذه المسئولية، فإننا ندعو الشعوب أن تراجع مناهجها، وتحاسب نفسها، وتعود راغبة طائعة إلى ربها؛ فإن الله لا يحرم الأمة من "قائد" مخلصٍ إلا إذا رآها مضيِّعة مفرِّطة، فكما تكونوا يولَّ عليكم، والله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة.. فكونوا مع الله يكُنْ معكم، وانصروه ينصركم، وعودوا إليه يقبلكم، ويغفر لكم، ويهديكم إلى صراطه المستقيم.



ونسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.




[1] انظر: مصطفى السباعي: السنة ومكانتها في التشريع الإسلامي ص24، طبعة دار الوراق - المكتب الإسلامي.

[2] انظر: ابن هشام: السيرة النبوية، تحقيق مصطفى السقا وآخرين، دار المعرفة - بيروت، القسم الأول (الجزأين الأول والثاني) ص524، 525. واسم الرجل قُزمان، وهو حليف لبنى ظَفَر.

[3] انظر: المصدر السابق، القسم الأول (الجزأين الأول والثاني) ص389، 390.

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره

لعبة الانتخابات الرئاسية .. د / راغب السرجاني

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحدث صورة لــــ*
* الواقع السياسى المصرى*





اللواء في حيرة من أمره
والسياسي المخضرم في سابع نومه
والكراسي مش لاقيه حد يقعد عليها
....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وهذا ما يجب أن يشغلنا الآن.. فإذا كنا قد شاهدنا المشروع الشيعي، وهو ينضج وينجح في إيران والعراق ولبنان، فأين المشروع السني الذي يقف على قدم المساواة مع مشروع الشيعة، ثم يتقدم عليه ويتفوق؟!
> 
> 
> 
> إننا نهيب* بواحد من حكامنا الكُثُر أن يتبنَّى المشروع السني العظيم، الذي يعتمد على القرآن والسنة، والذي يسير في طريق سلفنا الصالح، والذي يدافع عن حقوق المسلمين في الأرض، والذي يؤيِّد أهل السنة المقهورين في إيران والعراق ولبنان وسوريا، والذي يقف بقوة وجرأة أمام المشاريع الصهيونية والاستعمارية في بلادنا المسلمة.
> 
> 
> 
> أما إذا لم يوجد حاكم واحد يتحمل هذه المسئولية، فإننا ندعو الشعوب أن تراجع مناهجها، وتحاسب نفسها، وتعود راغبة طائعة إلى ربها؛ فإن الله لا يحرم الأمة من "قائد" مخلصٍ إلا إذا رآها مضيِّعة مفرِّطة، فكما تكونوا يولَّ عليكم، والله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة.. فكونوا مع الله يكُنْ معكم، وانصروه ينصركم، وعودوا إليه يقبلكم، ويغفر لكم، ويهديكم إلى صراطه المستقيم.
> ...


*


**عذرا الكلام هذا محتاج وقفة طويلة جداً 
وإمعان في التفكير
السنة والشيعة مسلمين وموحدين بالله
فكلاهما يحج بيت الله
والشيعة لها مشروع ولها هدف
بينما السنة ضائعة ومتفرقة 
وليست لها مشروع أو هدف
أي أن الشيعة تتبع قول الله

**"وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعاً  وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ 
عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ  أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم  بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً
وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ"

 ونحن السنه لا نتبع هذا القول
بدليل تفرقنا وتشتتنا وضعفنا 

وفي النهاية لا أملك إلا أن أقول
....وعجبي!



***حلوه بالفعل نهيب هذه*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا دكتور جمال 
الاخ صاحب الموضوع مجرد نااااااااقل لمقالات الاخ الدكتور راغب السرجانى 
وغير قابل للنقاش اصلا فى اى من افكار الكاتب ...يعنى من الاخر ما تتعبش نفسك ::

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره

أوباما .. ممثل جديد في سيناريو قديم !! .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره

نظرة الغرب لمصر بعد الثورة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا دكتور جمال 
> الاخ صاحب الموضوع مجرد نااااااااقل لمقالات الاخ الدكتور راغب السرجانى 
> وغير قابل للنقاش اصلا فى اى من افكار الكاتب ...يعنى من الاخر ما تتعبش نفسك



 :: مفهوم خاطئ عزيزتي جيهان
 من سيبحث عن  الاخ الدكتور راغب السرجانى  في الإنترنت سيجدني وسيجد أرائي سواء  كانت متفقة معه أو معارضه له ...وكل شيخ وليه طريقة وأنا شيخ فهل أنتي شيخة؟!  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره
> 
> نظرة الغرب لمصر بعد الثورة .. د/ راغب السرجاني



*أبصم بالعشرة على هذا الكلام
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مقطع من سلسلة أسئلة شائكة يجيب عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول مستقبل مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير ورئيس مصر القادم وكيفية أختياره
> 
> أوباما .. ممثل جديد في سيناريو قديم !! .. د/ راغب السرجاني



100%

أمريكا هيا هيا 
حتى لو لبسوها
طاقيه

----------


## slaf elaf

خلف ستار حقوق الإنسان والدفاع عن حقوق الأقباط في مصر تستر العلمانيون، وأرادوا أن ينقلبوا على شرعية الشعب الدستورية والقانونية باتهامه بعدم النضج والقصور في الفهم، وغير ذلك الكثير مما اتهم به العلمانيون الشعب المصري بعد أن خاب ظنهم في أول تجربة ديمقراطية عقب إعلان نتيجة استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية في مارس الماضي.

ومع أن الديمقراطية التي تنادوننا بها تنادي بحرية الاختيار واحترام رأي الشعب إلا أنهم انقلبوا على إرادة الشعب، وما انقلابهم إلا تخوفًا من صعود الإسلاميين إلى الحكم وتشريع شرع الله في الأرض.

فلماذا يخافون من الإسلام؟ ولماذا يتسترون خلف ستار حقوق الأقباط في مصر؟

كل هذا وأكثر تناوله بالتفصيل فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الدرس الأسبوعي لفضيلته بمسجد الرواس 14 يونيو 2011م، والذي كان بعنوان "العدل مع غير المسلمين".

وقد استكمل فضيلته محاضراته حول "غير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية"، وتناول في هذا الدرس حقًّا من أهم الحقوق التي كفلها الإسلام للنصارى ولغير المسلمين في المجتمع المسلم، وهو حق العدل.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن العدل مطلق لكل الناس مسلمين وغير مسلمين، وأن كلمة الظلم هذه لا يعرفها قاموس التشريع الإسلامي؛ لأن الله -عز وجل- حرم الظلم على نفسه قبل أن يحرمه على عباده، فقال: "يا عبادي، إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرمًا فلا تظالموا". وما أكثر الآيات التي تحض المسلمين على العدل مع الناس ومنهم غير المسلمين، بل مع مَن تكره من غير المسلمين! وتلك عظمة الإسلام، فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من ظلم معاهدًا، أو انتقصه، أو كلفه فوق طاقته، أو أخذ منه شيئًا بغير طيب نفسه، فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة". وقال تعالى: {وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى} [المائدة: 8].

وما أكثر المواقف في السيرة النبوية التي توضح ذلك، ومنها قتل يهود خيبر رجلاً من الأنصار، فقال الأنصار: قَدْ قَتَلْتُمْ صَاحِبَنَا. قَالُوا: مَا قَتَلْنَا وَلا عَلِمْنَا قَاتِلاً. فَانْطَلَقُوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومع أن الحقائق واضحة أن اليهود هم مَن قتلوه، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: "تَأْتُونَ بِالْبَيِّنَةِ عَلَى مَنْ قَتَلَهُ؟" قَالُوا: مَا لَنَا بَيِّنَةٌ!! قَالَ: "فَيَحْلِفُونَ". قَالُوا: لا نَرْضَى بِأَيْمَانِ الْيَهُودِ. فَكَرِهَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يُبْطِلَ دَمَهُ، فَوَدَاهُ مِائَةً مِنْ إِبِلِ الصَّدَقَة[1]ِ.

فمع أن الأدلة واضحة بقتل اليهود للأنصاري إلا أن الرسول طلب البينة من الأنصار، فلم يعطوه البينة، فطلب الحلف من اليهود مع علمه بكذبهم وخداعهم، وما كان من رسول الله إلا أن حكم لليهود وهذا هو العدل. ولما كان في نفس الأنصار شيء، دفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ديته، فخسرت الدولة رجلاً من رجالاتها، وخسرت الأموال التي دفعها المسلمون ديةً له، وكل ذلك ليس إلا إحقاقًا للعدل مع اليهود.

وقد عدَّد فضيلة الدكتور الكثير من الأمثلة في التاريخ تدل على عدل المسلمين مع غير المسلمين، مع المقارنة بين التشريع الإسلامي والاشتراكية بخصوص قضية العدل، والتي تدل على عظمة التشريع الإسلامي الذي نزل من لدن حكيمٍ خبير.

وفي معرض حديثه عن صور العدل في الدولة الإسلامية، استنكر فضيلته أدعياء الديمقراطية الذين يدعون إلى المساواة بين الأغلبية المسلمة وبين غير المسلمين في كل شيء، وقال فضيلته: إن هذا ليس من العدل في شيء، وفي أيِّ دولة من دول العالم يحدث ذلك؟! هل يحدث ذلك في أوربا أو أمريكا؟!

وتساءل فضيلته: هل هناك قانون في الدنيا كلها تَوَافق الشعب عليه بنسبة مائة في المائة؟!

هل يجوز أن نجبر الآخرين على قبول قانوننا؟

هل يقبله العقل عندهم؟!

إذا كان يقبله العقل عندهم، فليس ذلك في الإسلام، فليس في الإسلام إجبار غير المسلمين على اتباع قانون يخالف عقيدته.

ومن صور العدل في المعاملة، أوضح فضيلته أن حقوق غير المسلمين مكفولة؛ ففي وقتٍ تصدر فيه قوانين منع إنشاء المآذن في سويسرا كان التشريع الإسلامي قبل ذلك بقرونٍ قد أقر لغير المسلمين أن يشيدوا رمزًا من رموز دينهم، حتى وإن كان هذا الرمز مخالفًا لعقيدتهم؛ فالمآذن مثلا ليست مخالفة لعقيدة النصارى بينما الصليب مخالف لعقيدة المسلمين، قال تعالى: {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ} [النساء: 157]. وقد أقرت معاهدات المسلمين مع النصارى هذا الحق، منذ عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة الكرام، ومع ذلك فغير مسموح في بلاد النصارى -ومنها سويسرا- للمسلمين أن ينشئوا المآذن، ومسموح لهم أن يتكلموا عن المسلمين بهذه الصورة الفجة المزورة.

والغريب أن من يرفع شعار العلمانية هم أول من يحارب مبادئ العلمانية، أليس من مبادئ العلمانية الحرية والديمقراطية؟!!

وأوضح فضيلته أن شكل العلمانية متستر وراء معانٍ جميلة من الحرية والليبرالية والديمقراطية وحرية الفكر... وكلام كثير ليس له واقع في التطبيق؛ فحرية العلمانية حرية ناقصة بل ليست حرية أصلاً، والحرية الحقيقية هي الحرية التي أقرت مبادئها الشريعة الإسلامية لمن يحكم بها من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن الشريعة الإسلامية جاءت لتحفظ خمسة حقوق، منها حفظ العقل؛ أي حفظ عقل من تحكمهم من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين.

المحاضرة فيديو : العدل مع غير المسلمين .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

حقوق كثيرة كفلها الإسلام لغير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية، ولكن أليس في مقابل هذه الحقوق واجبات؟!

في هذه الحلقة الجديدة من درس الثلاثاء لفضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني نعيش مع واجب من واجبات غير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية، وهو واجب (الجزية)، وذلك بمسجد الرواس بالسيدة زينب 21 من يونيو 2011م.

أوضح فضيلته أن هناك من المستشرقين والكتَّاب من أخذ هذا الحق ووضعه في شكل شبهة أو يتهم به الإسلام والمسلمين، وتلقفها العديد من المستغربين من العلمانيين وغيرهم، ونقلوها على وسائل الإعلام ضمن حملاتهم في تشويه الإسلام. وهناك أيضًا من المستشرقين من أنصف وتكلم بحق، ووضع الأمور في مواضعها.

فما هي الجزية؟ وهل هي اتهام للمسلمين؟ وهل لو خرج مرشح للرئاسة في مصر وتكلم عن الحكم الإسلامي يتحرج من الحديث عن الجزية ويتهرب من الإجابة؟ أم هي شامةٌ كبيرة على جبين الأمة الإسلامية والتشريع الإسلامي والمسلمين الذين قبلوا أن يدفع المسلم أضعاف ما تدفع الأقلية من غير المسلمين؟

ذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن الجزية من جزى يجزي، أي من أسدى لك معروفًا فجازيته به. فهي جزاء معروف معيَّن أُسدِي إليهم، فهم يدفعون جزاء هذا المعروف، إذ يدفعون جزءًا من المال. وهي مساوية لكلمة الضريبة، فهي ضريبة كأي ضريبة في العالم، يدفعها بعض اليهود والنصارى في الدولة الإسلامية.

وشدد فضيلته على كلمة (بعض اليهود والنصارى) وبيَّن أن 50 % من اليهود والنصارى لن يدفعوا، بل على الأقل قد لا يدفع أكثر من 75 %، وهذا يدل على منطلق الرفق والرحمة بالضعفاء، طالما أنهم ملتزمون بقوانين الدولة الإسلامية.

وتساءل الدكتور راغب السرجاني: هل هناك دولة في العالم ليس بها قانون ضرائب سواء في التاريخ أو الواقع بل والمستقبل؟

وأوضح فضيلته أن الضرائب شيء موجود في الدول مع اختلاف حجم هذه الضرائب، فهناك دول ترفع من قدرها، وهناك أخرى تخفض من قدرها، فكل دولة لديها نظام الضرائب. إذن فالأصل لا يختلف عليه أحد، والاختلاف في حجم الكمية للضرائب. وذكر فضيلته أن الدولة الرومانية كانت تفرض الضرائب على كل شيء في الدولة، بل على الميت، فلا يدفن الميت حتى تدفع ضريبة موته، حتى جاء الإسلام ورفع الظلم عن الناس.

وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن دفع الجزية مقابل الدفاع عنه، فلا يلزم أبدًا في الدولة الإسلامية أن من يدفع الجزية يدافع عن الدولة، بل يُلزم المسلمون أن يدافعوا عنهم. وأوضح فضيلته أن غير المسلم لا يلزم المشاركة في القتال؛ لأن الجهاد في الإسلام قضايا دينية، فالجهاد هو ذروة سنام الإسلام، وإن فشل المسلم في الدفاع عن غير المسلم سقط عنه الجزية، وإن أخذها وجب على المسلم حمايته.

وذكر فضيلته قصة فتح المسلمين حمص وأخذهم الجزية من نصارى حمص على أن يحميهم المسلمون، ثم حدثت ملابسات في القتال بين المسلمين والروم، فانسحب المسلمون من حمص، ولم يعد هناك حماية من المسلمين لنصارى حمص، فجمع أبو عبيدة بن الجراح أموال الجزية مع حاجة المسلمين الشديدة لها، وردَّ الجزية لهم مرة أخرى؛ مما أذهل النصارى أنفسهم ودفعهم أن قالوا: "والله أنتم أقرب إلينا من إخواننا، أعادكم الله إلينا".

ولكن من يدفع الجزية؟ وما مقدارها؟

ذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن من يدفع الجزية "كل رجل عاقل صحيح غير معتزل الحياة للعبادة"، وأما مقدارها فاليهود والنصارى لا يدفعون نسبة من رءوس أموالهم، كما هو في فريضة الزكاة على المسلمين، وإنما يدفعون رقمًا معلومًا محددًا يحدده الوالي؛ ففي مصر -مثلاً- عندما فتح المسلمون مصر أخذ عمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنه- الجزية بمقدار دينارين على كل يهودي أو نصراني، وأقره عمر بن الخطاب، وسُنَّة عمر -رضي الله عنه- تشريع للمسلمين "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي".

وفي مكان آخر أخذ عمر بن الخطاب مقدارًا آخر طبقًا لمعيار الغنى والفقر، فهناك شديد الغنى وهناك متوسط الغنى وهناك قليل الغنى، ومع أن الثلاثة مستويات هذه من الأغنياء إلا أن عمر -رضي الله عنه- فرَّق بينهم في الجزية، فالأكثر يسارًا كان يأخذ منهم 48 درهمًا في السنة، والأقل 24 درهمًا في السنة، والأقل 12 درهمًا في السنة، والفقراء لا يدفعون.

فالجزية يدفعها أهل الغنى والمال، بغض النظر عن رأس المال. وتلك عظمة الإسلام والتشريع الإسلامي، وهو تشريع في قمة الرحمة والرفق.

وفي حسبة يسيرة حول مقدار ما يدفعه غير المسلمين في مقابل ما يدفعه المسلمون، يتبين عظمة هذا التشريع؛ فنسبة ما يدفعه المسلم 2.5 % من رأس ماله، وأما غير المسلم فله نسبة محددة. فلو طبقنا ما شرعه عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- يتبين أنه لو أن هناك مسلمًا يمتلك مائة ألف درهم وغير المسلم يمتلك نفس النسبة، نجد أن المسلم يدفع 2500 درهم زكاة، وغير المسلم يدفع 48 درهمًا جزية. وهكذا لو يمتلك المسلم مليون جنيه وغير المسلم مليون جنيه، نجد أن المسلم يدفع 25 ألف جنيهًا زكاة، وغير المسلم 48 جنيهًا جزية.. وهكذا.

وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن مقدار هذه الجزية في مقابل عقد ولاء وانتماء ومواطنة بين غير المسلمين والدولة الإسلامية. وأوضح فضيلته أن ما ذكره في المحاضرة عن قضية الجزية موجود في التشريع الإسلامي الذي فتح المسلمون به العالم كله، وأسقط به عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- بلاد كسرى وقيصر وفتح الدنيا كلها، وأنه على فقهاء القانون الآن أن يوظفوا هذا التشريع في قانون الدولة الحديثة.

وذكر فضيلته أن حديثه عن قوانين غير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية ليست على قدر الحصر، بل نفتح -فقط- أبوابًا ونتكلم عن رءوس أقلام، فهناك تفصيلات كثيرة جدًّا تحتاج إلى دقة وشيء من التفصيل.

وبيَّن أن المنطلق لأحكام غير المسلمين في الدولة الإسلامية عدة أمور، أوَّلها الرفق في المعاملة، وهذا ليس فيه شيء من التكلف، فهذه طبيعة الشريعة الإسلامية أنها كلها رفق وعدل. وذكر فضيلته أن الرفق هو أصل أخلاقي لا تنازل عنه في الإسلام.

وبيَّن الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن المنطلق الثاني هو تكريم بني الإنسان بشكل عام، والمنطلق الثالث هو تأليف القلوب، والمنطلق الرابع هو الرحمة مع الأقليات. فهذه المنطلقات هي التي أفرزت هذا القانون الرفيق الرحيم بغير المسلمين.

كما تناول فضيلته الحديث عن حملة المليون توقيع لإسقاط الأحكام الظالمة عن الدكتور وجدي غنيم، وأوضح فضيلته أن الحكم على د. وجدي غنيم هو حكم فاسد ظالم، وبسقوط النظام الظالم الفاسد يسقط هذا الحكم. وطالب فضيلته برفع الحكم فورًا عن الشيخ وجدي غنيم؛ لما يحمل الشيخ وجدي غنيم من مكانة رفيعة بين المسلمين، ولما له من جهود كبيرة في نشر دعوة الإسلام من اليابان إلى أمريكا.

لمن أراد مشاهدة المحاضرة .. الجزية في الدولة الإسلامية .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني تعليقًا على الأحداث المؤسفة التي شهدها ميدان التحرير ومسرح البالون، أن المستفيد الأول من الاضطرابات في البلد هم رموز الفساد وأعداء الوطن.



ومن ثَم ناشد فضيلته الشعب المخلص ألاَّ يثير فتنة أو يلجأ إلى اعتصام إلى أن يوفقه الله في انتخاب حكومة ومجلس شعب ورئيس يرضونه، كما طالَبَ الشرطة بعدم استخدام العنف في تفريق المتظاهرين.



بل أكثر من ذلك، فقد طالب فضيلته الشرطة بتغيير قناعاتهم في أسلوب التعامل مع الشعب؛ فهم في خدمته، ومسئولون عن راحته وأمنه، وليس تخويفه وتهديده.

كما أكد فضيلته على ضرورة اتخاذ موقف حازم من رجل الأعمال النصراني نجيب ساويرس، وذلك على خلفية نشره على صفحته بموقع تويتر صورة مسيئة, حيث نشر صورة ميكي وميني الفأران المشهوران بلحية ونقاب.



وقد أشار فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى ضرورة ملاحقة نجيب ساويرس قضائيًّا ومقاطعته اقتصاديًّا.



من ناحية أخرى، فتح الدكتور راغب السرجاني النار على العلمانية والليبرالية في مصر, مشيرًا إلى بعض أهدافهم وخططهم التي يسعون من خلالها إلى الانقلاب على إرادة الشعب المصري وتحويل مصر إلى دولة علمانية يتم فيها فصل الدين -الإسلام- عن الدولة.

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في خطبة الجمعة "لبيك سوريا" يوم 01/07/2011م في مسجد الكوثر بزهراء المعادي على مطالبته الحكومة المصرية برئاسة الدكتور عصام شرف بضرورة قطع العلاقات مع إيران وسوريا والضغط على الحكومة السورية لترضخ لمطالب شعبها.

كما أكد فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في خطبته لبيك سوريا على مباركته للثورة السورية كما يرجو الشعب السوري أن يستمر في ثورته إلى النهاية ويبشر بقرب النصر.

وأشار فضيلته إلى أن الثورة السورية تعد أكثر الثورات العربية شرعية؛ وذلك لأنها ليست ثورة على ظالمين فحسب إنما على نظام نصيري لا ينتسب للإسلام أصلاً.

وفي تصريح خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام أكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني على شعوره بأن خطبة اليوم الجمعة "لبيك سوريا" تعد واحدة من أفضل خطبه ومحاضراته قاطبة, ولعل السبب في ذلك أنها خرجت من قلب محترق مكلوم يعشق سوريا والسوريين ولا يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا!

لمشاهدة خطبة الجمعة .. لبيك سوريا

----------


## slaf elaf

أعرب فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني عن استيائه من أداء الإعلام -وخاصة العلماني- مع المرشحين الإسلاميين، وتعمده النزول بمستوى الحوار والتركيز على أشياء تافهة؛ فلا يسأل الإعلام العلماني المرشحين الإسلاميين للرئاسة إلا عن آرائهم في الفن ومصانع الخمور وكازينوهات الرقص، وكأنهم في طريقهم لحكم دولة ترفيهية بحتة, مضيفًا: ولو كنت مكان هؤلاء المرشحين لسخرت بقوة من سطحية الإعلاميين المحاورين، وما تركتهم يديرون اللقاء بهذه الطريقة العبثية.



متسائلاً باستغراب: أين الحديث عن الأشياء المهمة؟ أليس هذا مرشحًا لرئاسة الدولة؟ لماذا لا نسأله عن رؤيته الإصلاحية وبرنامجه التفصيلي الذي يطمح في تنفيذه حال وصوله إلى سدة الحكم؟ لماذا لا نسأله عن تجربته في الحياة ونتعرَّف على خبراته المتراكمة ومؤهلاته والأنشطة العامة التي ساهم فيها؟



مؤكدًا فضيلته أن الإعلام العلماني يفضح نفسه؛ فليس الهدف هو الصالح العام للشعب المصري، بل الهدف الواضح هو التخويف من المرشح الإسلامي وإعادة الحياة للفزّاعة التي عكف النظام البائد على استخدمها لصرف الناس عن الإسلام.



وعلى جانب آخر، فقد وجَّه فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني رسالة إلى الشعب والشرطة بهدف توحيد الصف والتخفيف من حالة الاحتقان.



ولفت إلى أنه ليس من المفترض أن يكون الشعب ضد الشرطة, ولا أن تكون الشرطة ضد الشعب, ولا بد لعقلاء الطرفين أن يجدوا صيغة في الفترة المقبلة لعلاقة سويَّة تهدف إلى تقوية الشعب والشرطة معًا، مضيفًا: ولا ينبغي أن ننسى أنه رغم كل شيء أن الشرطة المصرية جزء لا يمكن أن ينفصم عن الشعب المصري, وأن حياة الناس بلا شرطة أمينة ضرب من المستحيل.



وأكد الدكتور السرجاني على عظم مهمة العقلاء في مد جسور بين الشعب الذي تحمَّل الكثير والكثير من الظلم والبطش على يد العناصر الفاسدة من جهاز الشرطة في عهد الرئيس المخلوع مبارك وبين الشرفاء من جهاز الشرطة الذين لم يرضوا يومًا عن مثل هذه التصرفات الشاذة، ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا تغيير هذا الواقع الأليم.



موضحًا فضيلته أن الفرصة الآن متاحة للتغيير، ومن ثم لا بد أن نضع أيدينا في أيدي الشرفاء ونعمل معًا من أجل إصلاح هذا الوطن الذي يحتاج منا الكثير، مضيفًا: فحي على العمل يا أبناء مصر يا من رفعتم رأسنا بثورتكم الباسلة، ولنحرص كل الحرص حتى نحافظ على ما أنجزناه.

----------


## slaf elaf

الدعوة عامة

يلقي اليوم الاثنين 11-7-2011م فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني محاضرة بعنوان "الربيع العربي.. إلى أين؟"، وذلك في ساقية الصاوي بالزمالك بقاعة النهر.



يتحاور فيها فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني مع جمهوره في المسائل الشائكة عن الأحداث الجارية في مصر وغيرها من الدول العربية.. سرقة الثورات.. والعصيان المدني.. الثلاثة مرشحين الإسلاميين.. هل ظهر عندنا أردوجان مصر؟ المجلس العسكري وهل أدى ما عليه؟ وعصام شرف هل قام بدوره؟ مستقبل ليبيا وسوريا واليمن.. وهل تسرق ثورة تونس؟



يبدأ الحوار في ندوة ساقية الصاوي بعد صلاة المغرب، أي: في تمام الساعة 7:30 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة، ويبث مباشرة على موقع قصة الإسلام بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## slaf elaf

بيَّن فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في خطبة الجمعة 8 يوليو أن الله تعالى أقر الشورى في الاجتماع؛ لتسلم حياة الناس من خلال مجموعة من الضوابط تحمي الناس من شرور الاجتماع والتشاور على غير هدى من الله تعالى.

وأكد فضيلته أن اعتقاد البعض أن الشورى توازي الديمقراطية عند الغرب هو خطأ كبير، فشتان بين الشورى والديمقراطية.

وبيَّن الدكتور السرجاني أن الديمقراطية التي ظهرت في اليونان تعني حكم الشعب، فـ(ديمقس) تعني الشعب، و(راطس) تعني الحكم، فهي تعني حكم الشعب أو حكم الشعب لنفسه؛ فصورة الديمقراطية التي ظهرت قديمًا عند اليونان والهند والرومان أن يجتمع الشعب على اختيار الحاكم والقانون والتشريع. ولأنّ الشهوات والهوى مزروع في قلب كل إنسان، فكثيرًا ما كانوا يجتمعون على إقرار الظلم والباطل.

وضرب فضيلته صورًا متعددة من ظلم ما أقرته الديمقراطية في اليونان، والتي منها ألا مكان للعبيد بينهم، وأن الله خلق الأقوياء ليتسلطوا على الضعفاء.

وأوضح فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن ما يعيب الديمقراطية أنها ليست على نور من الوحي أو هداية من رب العالمين، وإنما تركت لأهواء الناس التي أضلتهم عن جادة الطريق.

وأشار فضيلته خلال خطبته الجمعة 8 يوليو أن الله تعالى أنزل الإسلام ليحمي البشرية من تخبطها في أساليب الحكم والتشاور من خلال وضع الضوابط التي تحمي الناس وذلك في القرآن الكريم، وهذه القواعد هي قواعد الحلال والحرام.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن الله تعالى أوضح الحلال والحرام في القرآن الكريم طبقًا لما فيه مصلحة العباد، فالله هو الحكيم الخبير العليم بما يصلح العباد وما يضرهم إلى يوم القيامة، فقال تعالى: {وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ} [الأعراف: 157].

فوجه الاختلاف بين الشورى والديمقراطية -كما بيَّن فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني- هو أن الشورى لها ضوابط من الشرع لا يجوز أن يجتمع الناس على مخالفتها؛ فمثلاً لا يجوز أن يتشاور الناس على جواز شرب الخمر أو عدم جوازه؛ لأن الله تعالى حرّم الخمر في كتابه، فقال: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنْصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} [المائدة: 90]. وهذا غير موجود في الديمقراطية التي تبيح التشاور في كل شيء، فهناك في فرنسا مثلاً اجتمعوا على تحريم الحجاب والنقاب على بنات المسلمين، وإقرار العري والفاحشة والإعراض عن التستر، فهذه الديمقراطية.

وأوضح فضيلته أن تلك الضوابط التي وضعها الله تعالى لعباده في أمر التشاور غير مقيدة لمن يأخذ بها؛ فمساحة الشورى واسعة لا حدود لها، فما حرمه الله -عز وجل- على عباده معلوم ومعدود، وغير ذلك كل شيء مباح.

ومن خلال حديث الدكتور راغب السرجاني عن الشورى والديمقراطية، أوضح فضيلته أن الله خلق الخلق مختلفين، وخلقهم يحبون الاجتماع والاختلاط، وأن هذه المجتمعات تحتاج إلى قانون يحتكمون إليه لاختلاف أعراقهم وأجناسهم، ومن هنا ظهرت طريقتان مختلفتان:

الأولى: الحكم الديكتاتوري السلطوي الذي يحكم الفرد الواحد بما يريد.

والثانية: وهي طريقة التشاور على أفضل العناصر التي يصلح بها أمر الحياة.

ولا شك أن الطريقة الثانية أصلح من الأولى في كل شيء حتى في حالات الخطأ؛ فخطأ الأولى أبشع بكثير وأكثر.

وأوضح فضيلته أن الإنسان مزروع بداخله الشهوات، فيقبل بهواه لإشباع ملذاته وشهواته، فنتج عن ذلك أن اجتمعت الكثير من الشعوب على خلاف ما أمر الله به، ومن هنا فليس اجتماع الأكثرية كافيًا لتحقيق الصلاح والخير.

وقد ذكر الله تعالى أن اجتماع البشرية على غير هدى ودين من الله تعالى يقود إلى ضلال لا محالة، فقال تعالى: {وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ} [الأنعام: 116]. فالله تعالى يذكر في هذه الآية اجتماع الأكثرية، ولكنه اجتماع على ضلال؛ لأن هؤلاء الأكثرية أخذوا رأيهم على غير وحي أو هدى من الله تعالى. بل إن الله تعالى يقول في آية أخرى: {وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلاَّ وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ} [يوسف: 106]، {وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ} [يوسف: 103].

فليس اجتماع الأكثرية دليل على الصواب، بدليل أن الله تعالى ذكر في كتابه الكريم صورًا متعددة على اجتماع الأكثرية إلا أنها كانت على ضلال وباطل، منذ قوم نوح -عليه السلام- وإلى قوم محمد رسول الله . وتساءل فضيلته: من اجتمع على تكذيب نوح عليه السلام؟ ومن اجتمع على تصديقه والإيمان بالله تعالى؟ وأجاب فضيلته أن الأكثرية من قومه كذَّبوه وما آمن إلا القليل، قال تعالى: {وَمَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ} [هود: 40].

وهذا النموذج في قوم نوح عليه السلام -أي اجتماع الأكثرية يكون على ضلال وباطل إذا بَعُد عن الوحي- متكرر كثيرًا في القرآن، كما كان الحال في قوم ثمود مع نبيهم صالح عليه السلام، وقوم نبي الله لوط عليه السلام.

والأوضح من ذلك -كما ذكر فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني- اجتماع الأكثرية في سبأ من قوم بلقيس؛ فمع أن بلقيس ملكة سبأ كانت تحب التشاور وتداول الآراء بين وزرائها إلا أن رأي الأكثرية من رجالها كان على باطل وتحدٍّ لله تعالى ولرسوله سليمان عليه السلام، وهو ما فصَّله الله -عز وجل- في كتابه، قال تعالى: {قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ إِنِّي أُلْقِيَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ * إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ * أَلاَّ تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ * قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا كُنْتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْرًا حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ} [النمل: 29-32].

فقول بلقيس: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا كُنْتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْرًا حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ}، دليلٌ على اجتماع القوم لاستخراج أمر معين. فماذا خرج اجتماع الملأ مع ملكتهم بلقيس؟

لقد خرج اجتماع الملأ باستعراض القوة والتلويح بها، فقالوا: {قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ وَأُولُو بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ وَالأَمْرُ إِلَيْكِ فَانْظُرِي مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ} [النمل: 33]. فأشاروا عليها بقوتهم ولوحوا باستخدامها في حال الحرب، إلا أنهم أرجعوا القرار إلى ملكتهم بما هو معمول به الآن في نظام الملكية الدستورية. وهنا ظهرت حكمة الملكة بلقيس التي خرجت على رأي الأكثرية في الاجتماع وقالت: {قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ * وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ} [النمل: 34، 35].

وذكر فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هذه الصورة السابقة في قوم بلقيس هي نفسها ما كانت تعمل بها قبائل مكة قبل الإسلام، حيث يجتمع زعماء قبائل مكة من قريش وغيرها ويشاورون في أمور مكة وكيفية تسيير أمورها، فهذا له الرفادة، وهذا له السقاية، إلى غير ذلك.

والسؤال: على أي شيء اجتمع زعماء مكة بعد ظهور الإسلام؟ والإجابة أنهم اجتمعوا على حرب الإسلام والمسلمين، والتنكيل بالمسلمين الذين لا جريرة لهم إلا أنهم قالوا ربنا الله.

كما تناول فضيلته بعضًا من صور الحكم السلطوي وهي كثيرة في القرآن الكريم، والتي من أوضحها صورة فرعون وسلطته الاستبدادية في حكم البلاد، بل إنه رفع نفسه إلى درجة الألوهية: {وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي} [القصص: 38]. ولتجميل الصورة وتحسينها أمام الناس كان يتظاهر أنه يتشاور، وهي نفس الطريقة التي حُكمت بها البلاد العربية ما يقرب من 60 سنة الآن؛ فالصورة هي وجود مجلسي الشعب والشورى ثم لا يكون مرد الأمر إليهما، بل إلى رجل واحد وهو الحاكم..

فقد جمع فرعون الملأ يتشاور معهم أمر موسى عليه السلام، فقال لهم: {قَالَ لِلْمَلإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ * يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِ فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ} [الشعراء: 34، 35]. فماذا رد عليه الملأ مجتمعين: {قَالُوا أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ} [الشعراء: 36]. فهنا رضي فرعون بما اجتمع عليه الملأ، ولما ظهر رأي آخر مخالف لرأيه وهو رأي مؤمن آل فرعون الذي قال: {وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ * يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِنْ جَاءَنَا} [غافر: 28، 29]. فماذا رد فرعون عليه وعلى الملأ من حوله؟ {قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ} [غافر: 29].

وأوضح فضيلة الدكتور السرجاني أن تخبط الناس تجاه هاتين الطريقتين -طريقة الحكم السلطوي وطريقة التشاور بغير هدى- جاء نتيجة البعد عن الوحي وهدى الله تعالى، حتى جاء الإسلام وأرشد الإنسانية إلى الطريقة المثلى في صلاح البلاد والعباد، وهي طريقة الشورى بضوابط تضبط حياة الناس ومعاشهم.

----------


## slaf elaf

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

.. اللهم ولى امورنا خيارنا ولا تولى امورنا شرارنا ..

.. اللهم ولى علينا الصالح الأمين ..

.. اللهم اجعل هذا البلد آمنـاً مطمئنـاً..

وسائـر بـلاد المسلميـن .. آمين ..



الله أسأل أن تكونوا بخير حال

كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية
كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني



صدرت الطبعة الأولى من كتاب ( كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية ؟ )
لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني، المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام
وذلك عن دار اقرأ للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، وتأتي أهمية الكتاب أنه يعد الأول
من نوعه الذي يتناول الشروط الواجب توافرها في اختيار مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية.

والكتاب يمثل خريطة طريق واضحة الخطوات والمعالم لاختيار رئيس الجمهورية
الذي يُرضي الله تعالى، ويُصلح الله به البلاد والعباد، وتستحقه مصرنا الغالية.

أهمية الكتاب

وترجع أهمية كتاب كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية ؟ لكونه يهدف لمساعدة الحيارى
الذين لا يعرفون في وسط هذا الزخم كيف يختارون مَنْ يقود البلاد في مرحتلها
الحرجة ليُحقق لهم ما يتمنونه؛ سواء في رئاسة الجمهورية أو عضوية مجلس الشعب.

لذا يأتي الكتاب ليبين للجميع صفات المرشح الذي يستحق أن تعطيه صوتك؛
فهو لا يتحدث عن اسم محدد وإنما يرسم ملامح شخصية متكاملة للمرشح،
وصفاته التي تخوله للجلوس على كرسي الرئاسة الخطير بصرف النظر عن اسمه وانتمائه.

وبقدر المسؤولية العظيمة للمنصب – سواء للرئاسة أو البرلمان - يأتي هذا الكتاب
على المستوى نفسه من التوضيح الوافي الشافي؛ كي يستطيع كل مواطن أن يؤدي
الأمانة التي ألقاها الله على عاتقه.

نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية ؟

المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.

الطبعة الأولى/ 1432هـ = 2011م.

الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة 2011م، (48ص)، 12 سم.

----------


## slaf elaf

الدكتور راغب السرجانيقال فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني: إن أهم ما يميز الجماعات الإسلامية العاملة على الساحة هو تجمعها حول الإسلام، كما بيَّن فضيلته أن أهم ما يميز الجماعات غير الإسلامية هو تجمعها على حرب الإسلام ومقاومة المسلمين، مع ما بين تلك الجماعات من اختلافات فكرية وقد تكون عقديَّة.

وذكر فضيلته أن التاريخ شاهد على تلك التجمعات المشبوهة التي تهدف إلى هدم الإسلام حتى وإن تحالفت مع من يخالفها في الفكر أو الدين، ما دام أن الهدف المتفق عليه بينهم هو هدم الإسلام. ولعل أبرز تلك الأمثلة ما كان من تجمع أحزاب المشركين والمنافقين واليهود ضد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحصارهم المدينة المنورة، وهو نفسه ما حدث في العام 12هـ في معركة الفراض عندما تحالف الفرس والروم ونصارى العرب مع ما بينهم من حروب طاحنة إلا أن الهدف واحد وهو القضاء على الإسلام.

وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك في الوقت المعاصر صورًا لهذه التجمعات العاملة ضد الإسلام، ويحدث تنسيق بينها برغم ما بينها من اختلافات جوهرية في الفكر والمنهج.

وأشار فضيلته أن هناك تساؤلات كثيرة طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة حول العديد من المصطلحات الجارية بين المثقفين الآن، والتي تتسم برونق العبارة وجمال اللفظ، ما يجعل جذب الأنظار إليها كبيرًا، وهي مليئة من داخلها بالخبث والأفكار المسمومة؛ مما يجعلها معول هدم خطير على الإسلام والمسلمين، ومن تلك الأفكار ما يسمى بالعلمانية والليبرالية.

جاء ذلك في الدرس الأسبوعي لفضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمسجد الرواس 28 يونيو 2011م عقب صلاة العشاء، والتي كان الدرس بعنوان "تساؤلات شائكة".

وبيَّن فضيلة الدكتور راغب أن رونق العبارة وجمال اللفظ هو ديدن أهل الباطل، وأن أخطر ما في هذه الأفكار أن الشيطان زيَّن لأتباعها أن في تلك الأفكار الخير للبشرية، فقال تعالى: {وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ} [النمل: 24].

وضرب فضيلته أمثلة لتلك الأفكار الشائعة بين الناس والكثير لا يعرف أصولها ولا منهجها، مثل الليبرالية، فعندما تسأل أحدهم عن الليبرالية، يقول لك: هي الحرية، فهل تكره الحرية؟!

فما هي الليبرالية؟ وما هي العلمانية؟ وما هي جذور الليبرالية وما تطمح إليه؟ وما هي مبادئ العلمانية وما تهدف إليه؟ وما المقصود بالحرية الليبرالية أو الحرية العلمانية؟ ومن هم أشهر رموز الليبراليين والعلمانيين؟

تساؤلات شائكة واستفسارات عديدة تحتاج إلى إجابات شافية وواضحة؛ ليقف المسلم على حقيقة تلك الأفكار الواردة على الفكر الإسلامي.

وقد تناولها فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بالشرح والتفصيل والتفنيد.

نفعنا الله بعلمه وعمله.

محاضرة الليبرالية والعلمانية .. تساؤلات شائكة

----------


## slaf elaf

دعا فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام في كلمة مسجلة تعليقًا على أحداث جمعة الإصرار - جموع المصريين إلى ضرورة التعلق بالله تعالى والقرب منه، وأكد فضيلته أن هذا ليس كلام مشايخ، وإنما هو الحقيقة التي يجب على كل مصري أن يوقن بها، وهذا ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حال الشدائد والمحن.



وأكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أن المصريين وكل القوى السياسية يجب ألا تُحمِّل المجلس العسكري ورئيس الوزراء الدكتور عصام شرف كل ما يريدونه ويحلمون به من كامل العدالة والشفافية في كل الأمور، واصفًا ذلك بالوهم؛ مما يؤدي إلى تراكم الشعور بالفشل فيما بعد الثورة، كما يؤدي إلى اختلاف النظرة إلى المجلس العسكري والدكتور عصام شرف واتهامهم بالتقصير.



وأشار الدكتور السرجاني إلى أن جموع الشعب المصري والقوى السياسية يجب عليها أن تصحح نظرتها إلى المجلس العسكري، فليس المجلس العسكري هو مجلس صلاح الدين الأيوبي حتى ننتظر منه كامل ما نحلم به من حقوق بعد الثورة، وبالتالي فينبغي لنا الآن أن نفهم إمكانيات المجلس العسكري، وأن تكون طموحاتنا عقلية ومنطقية.



كما أوضح فضيلته أن أقرب ما يؤدي إلى الحكمة في اتخاذ القرار هو الشورى، وعدم اتخاذ قرارات فردية قد تضر بالمجتمع؛ وذلك لأنه قد لوحظ وجود مجموعات من الائتلافات الشبابية لا يتعدى إحداها عن خمسة أفراد، تقل أو تزيد، ثم تخرج تطالب بمطالب تفتقد إلى الحكمة والصواب؛ لافتقادها الشورى والإجماع.



وأشار فضيلته إلى أن الإعلام سيئ للغاية، وفي غالبه يبغي الفتنة عمدًا، إمَّا لأجندات خاصة ولشخصيات بعينها، وإما لطبيعة المهنة والتنافس بين البرامج التليفزيونية التي تبغي السيطرة والانفراد على الساحة الإعلامية لحسابها، حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب مصلحة الوطن.



كما أبدى الدكتور راغب السرجاني أمله في إصلاح منظومة الجيش كما كان حاله في الثلاث سنوات الأولى في عهد السادات وقبل حرب العاشر من رمضان، وذلك إلى حين إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في أقرب وقت، ويختار الشعب من يمثله.

----------


## slaf elaf

حفظ الله لنا ولكم مصرنا الغالية

شعب مصر سليم الفطرة ومحب لدينه



صرح فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني تعليقًا على مظاهرات واعتصامات التحرير، بأن الشعب المصري لن يستطيع أن يحقق كل مطالبه أو معشارها من حكومة طوارئ تعرف أن عمرها شهور قليلة, وليست لها رؤية بل تتعامل بنظام ردود الأفعال فقط.



ومن ثَمَّ، فليكن حرصنا أن نسعى بسرعة لانتخاب مَن يمكن أن يمثِّلَنا في حكومة مستقرة، نرضى عنها وتحقق أهدافنا, وهذه السرعة في الانتخابات تتطلب خليطًا من الهدوء في الشارع، مع الحزم المؤدب الذي يلفت نظر الجيش إلى يقظة الشعب، دون الإخلال بنظام البلد واستقراره.



كما أكد فضيلة الدكتور الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في ندوة الربيع العربي إلى أين؟ بساقية الصاوي على أنه من الضروري في الوقت الحالي أن نصل بهدوء إلى صندوق الانتخابات؛ لتفرز لنا رئيسًا يختاره الشعب، كما أكد فضيلته أن مشاكل الاعتصامات والإضرابات وسرعة المحاكمات ستحل لكن بشرط أن يكون صندوق الانتخابات أولا.

وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن واجبنا في هذه المرحلة التي تعيشها مصر هو تعريف الناس بالإسلام، وخاصة أن الشعب المصري شعب سليم الفطرة ومحب لدينه فضلا عن وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم به، ولذا فعلى الإسلاميين أن يتعاملوا مع الناس سواء مسلمين أو غير مسلمين بالرفق واللين.

وأضاف فضيلته: إن المناهج الغير إسلامية ترفع شعارات براقة كالعلمانية والليبرالية واليسارية إلا أنها فقدت سر نجاحها وقوتها واستمرارها وهو تعلقها بالله عز وجل واستمداد مناهجها من الكتاب والسنة، وهذا ينطبق على الثورات في تونس ومصر وسوريا وغيرها.

مضيفًا: إن الثورات العربية لن تؤتي ثمارها ولن تعرف النجاح إذ لم تجعل الإسلام منهجها في إصلاح ما أفسدته الأنظمة الفاسدة، فالمنهج الإسلامي هو الحل الوحيد لضمان سلامة المجتمعات الثائرة لأنه منهج قويم لدن حكيم خبير.

كما أشار فضيلته إلى أن قيام الأمم وسقوطها يخضع لسنن إلهية عامة على المسلمين وغير المسلمين، وأول هذه القواعد قاعدة الأخلاق، فلا قيام للأمم إلا بالأخلاق القويمة، ولا تسقط الأمم إلا بانتشار الأخلاق الوضيعة الفاسدة، وهذه القاعدة الأخلاقية العامة قال فيها ابن تيمية –رحمه الله: "إن الله يقيم الدولة العادلة وإن كانت كافرة، ويسقط الدولة الظالمة وإن كانت مسلمة".

وفي سؤال عن رأيه في مرشح الرئاسة المحتمل الدكتور البرادعي أجاب الدكتور راغب السرجاني: "إذا كان الدكتور البرادعي سيأخذ مصر إلى صدق التوجه إلى الله تعالى وتحكيم شرعه فأنا أول من يعطيه صوته، وإذ لم يكن في حسابه أن يأخذ الناس إلى صدق التوجه إلى الله تعالى فلا حاجة لنا به.

وفي سؤال عن تعدد المذاهب الإسلامية قال فضيلته: إنَّ هذا التعدد بركة للأمة بشرط ألا تتشاحن وتتصارع بل تتكامل وتتعاون.

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن التاريخ هو سلاحنا في بناء مصر، وأنه يجب علينا أن نعي سُنَّة الله في بناء الأمم وسقوطها، وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بدراسة التاريخ الصحيح البعيد عن التزوير والتشويه.

كما أكد فضيلته أن تزوير التاريخ هو عنوان لأكبر ما تعرض له المسلمون في التاريخ، وهي جريمة قديمة حديثة مورست ضد المسلمين منذ القرن الثاني الهجري.

وأضاف فضيلته: إن تزوير التاريخ عملية قد تستفيد من ورائها جهات معينة، كتزوير الشيعة التاريخ السني لتحقيق مصالح معينة كانوا يجنونها في زمان هؤلاء المزورين، فزوَّر الشيعة تاريخ الدولة الأموية والدولة العباسية.

وذكر فضيلته أن دوافع المزورين للتاريخ الإسلامي كثيرة، من أهمها ما للتاريخ من أهمية وما يشكله من حجم كبير في حياة المسلمين، جعلت هؤلاء المزورين يستغلون ما توفر لهم من إمكانيات لتزوير التاريخ، وخاصة التاريخ الإسلامي.

وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك مجموعة أسباب تجعل للتاريخ أهمية في حياة الأمة الإسلامية، وذكر فضيلته منها:

أن التاريخ يوضح لنا السنن، أو ما يسمى بعوامل النصر وأسباب السقوط أو أسباب التمكين وغيرها من النظريات التي أطلق الله تعالى عليها لفظ "السنة"، فقال تعالى: {فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلاً} [فاطر: 43].

وأوضح فضيلته -خلال محاضرة له ضمن سلسلة جريمة تزوير التاريخ والتي يلقيها أسبوعيًّا بمسجد الرواس- أن سنن الله تعالى تظهر بوضوح في القصص الحقيقية صحيحة الرواية والسند على خلاف الروايات المزورة في التاريخ، وأضاف فضيلته أن على علماء الأمة أن يتحققوا من صحة ما يلقونه على الناس في الدروس والخطب والمحاضرات.

وفي تجربة شخصية، ذكر فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أنه خلال تحقيقه لموقعة صفين في كتاب تاريخ الطبري وجد أن الكتاب يحتوي على 113 رواية، وبعد التحقيق اكتشف فضيلته أن 99 رواية منها مكذوبة، والباقي بعضها صحيح وبعضها ضعيف.

وأشار فضيلته أن من مخاطر تزوير التاريخ ضرب الرموز الإسلامية، فلن تجد رمزًا مسلمًا إلا وفيه طعن مباشر، وعلى سبيل المثال الطعن في خالد بن الوليد وعمرو بن العاص -رضي الله عنهما- نظرًا لجهودهما في نشر الإسلام، وكذلك الطعن في الدولة الأموية والدولة العباسية والدولة العثمانية، وغيرها من الدول الإسلامية التي كان لها شوكة على أعداء الإسلام.

وعن أزمات الأمة الحالية، ذكر فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن من عوامل خروج الأمة من أزمتها هي دراسة التاريخ الصحيح غير المزور، فالتاريخ الإسلامي الصحيح مليء بالسنن الربانية التي توضح سنن الله في النصر والتمكين، وإن أعظم هذه القصص ما هو في القرآن الكريم الذي حفظه الله من التزوير، يليه قصص السيرة النبوية المعلومة الصحة سندًا ومتنًا.

وأضاف فضيلته: إن من أهمية التاريخ أنه يضيف إلى عمر الإنسان أعمارًا كثيرة، ويضيف إلى خبرة الإنسان خبرات وتجارب عديدة ومتنوعة، وأشار فضيلته إلى حاجة الأمة الآن إلى دراسة التاريخ دراسة متأنية، وخاصة من قِبل صناع القرار والحكام.

وأوضح فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أنَّ من أهمية دراسة التاريخ أنه يساعد المسلم على فهم الدين، وخاصة أن قواعد الإسلام تُفهم بجلاء ووضوح أكثر من خلال القصص، وخاصة قصص السيرة النبوية والخفاء الراشدين، ففيها السنن الكثيرة، وذلك لقول الرسول : "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين عضوا عليها بالنواجذ"[1].

وعن واجب العلماء في الدفاع عن تاريخ الأمة ورموزها، أوضح فضيلته أن أقلام العلماء يجب أن تصدح بالحق، وأن تبين الحق في مواجهة الباطل والتزوير؛ فعن جابر بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله : "إذا لعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها، فمن كان عنده علم فليظهره، فإن كاتم العلم يومئذ ككاتم ما أنزل على محمد"[2].

وختم فضيلته بقوله: "التاريخ كنز لا نهاية له ولا حدَّ له"، ودعا المسلمين إلى بناء تاريخ وحضارة مجيدة من خلال دراسة التاريخ.

لمن أراد مشاهدة المحاضرة .. دراسة التاريخ سلاحنا في بناء مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن التاريخ هو سلاحنا في بناء مصر، وأنه يجب علينا أن نعي سُنَّة الله في بناء الأمم وسقوطها، وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بدراسة التاريخ الصحيح البعيد عن التزوير والتشويه.




 مشكلة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني مع منتدي أبناء مصر أنه يكلم نفسه  ولا نعلم هل كتابتنا   وردودنا عليه  تصله أم لا ؟ ....لذا أعتبر مواضيعه هنا غير ذات جدوى على الإطلاق  والذي ينقل مواضيعه slaf elaf هنا يسئ لفضيلته كثيرا    وأرجوك بلغ فضيلته إنه يشارك بنفسه بدلا من إرسال ممثلين عنه لا يجيدون غير الدعاية السلبية ....وعجبي!


كيف لنا أن نفرق بين التاريخ المزور والتاريخ الحقيقي ؟!
ليس بقراءة التاريخ نحل مشاكلنا المزمنه  وإنما الطريق الصحيح هو تحليل الأحداث Events والعودة للماضي (عكس عقارب الساعة) بإستعمال Root Cause Analysis  - Cause/Effect
تحليل التاريخ من جذوره  أفضل كثيرا من قرائته فقط يا فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## اليمامة

> أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن التاريخ هو سلاحنا في بناء مصر، وأنه يجب علينا أن نعي سُنَّة الله في بناء الأمم وسقوطها، وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بدراسة التاريخ الصحيح البعيد عن التزوير والتشويه.
> 
> كما أكد فضيلته أن تزوير التاريخ هو عنوان لأكبر ما تعرض له المسلمون في التاريخ، وهي جريمة قديمة حديثة مورست ضد المسلمين منذ القرن الثاني الهجري.
> 
> وأضاف فضيلته: إن تزوير التاريخ عملية قد تستفيد من ورائها جهات معينة، كتزوير الشيعة التاريخ السني لتحقيق مصالح معينة كانوا يجنونها في زمان هؤلاء المزورين، فزوَّر الشيعة تاريخ الدولة الأموية والدولة العباسية.
> 
> وذكر فضيلته أن دوافع المزورين للتاريخ الإسلامي كثيرة، من أهمها ما للتاريخ من أهمية وما يشكله من حجم كبير في حياة المسلمين، جعلت هؤلاء المزورين يستغلون ما توفر لهم من إمكانيات لتزوير التاريخ، وخاصة التاريخ الإسلامي.
> 
> وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك مجموعة أسباب تجعل للتاريخ أهمية في حياة الأمة الإسلامية، وذكر فضيلته منها:
> ...


بالإضافة لهذا الكلام الجميل .. أجد أن هناك مشكلة أخرى عندنا ألا وهى افتقارنا للحس التاريخى ..وحتى لو وجد غالبا لا نثمن هذا الحس ولا نوظفه !!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بالإضافة لهذا الكلام الجميل .. أجد أن هناك مشكلة أخرى عندنا ألا وهى افتقارنا للحس التاريخى ..وحتى لو وجد غالبا لا نثمن هذا الحس ولا نوظفه !!



عذرا ما هو الحس التاريخى ؟!  واللي عنده أنيميا في هذا الحس التاريخى هل ممكن تقويته بآخذ حقن حس تاريخى في العضل ولا في الوريد ؟!

----------


## اليمامة

> عذرا ما هو الحس التاريخى ؟!  واللي عنده أنيميا في هذا الحس التاريخى هل ممكن تقويته بآخذ حقن حس تاريخى في العضل ولا في الوريد ؟!


الحس  التاريخى بيربى وبينمى من خلال التعليم يا دكتور جمال وطريقة امداد أبناءنا بتاريخهم من خلال ذاكرة حية تستطيع الربط بين الماضى والحاضر ..الحس التاريخى معناه أن نضع التجربة ازاء أعيننا ونتعظ بها ..الحس التاريخى يعنى ألا نكرر أخطاءنا استنادا إلى التجربة التاريخية السابقة ..أعتقد أن الحس التاريخى معناه أن يكون لدينا الوعى يا دكتور جمال وخاصة بموضع أقدامنا ..

ولو سمحت بلاش صور الحقن علشان انا مابحبهاش خالص وبحس بيها مباشرة من الصورة ..ولأنى كمان عندى حس تاريخى جدا مع الحقن ..

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الحس  التاريخى بيربى وبينمى من خلال التعليم يا دكتور جمال وطريقة امداد أبناءنا بتاريخهم من خلال ذاكرة حية تستطيع الربط بين الماضى والحاضر ..الحس التاريخى معناه أن نضع التجربة ازاء أعيننا ونتعظ بها ..الحس التاريخى يعنى ألا نكرر أخطاءنا استنادا إلى التجربة التاريخية السابقة ..أعتقد أن الحس التاريخى معناه أن يكون لدينا الوعى يا دكتور جمال وخاصة بموضع أقدامنا ..
> 
> ولو سمحت بلاش صور الحقن علشان انا مابحبهاش خالص وبحس بيها مباشرة من الصورة ..ولأنى كمان عندى حس تاريخى جدا مع الحقن ..



 ::  عزيزتي ندي
أولا الحقن مش ليكي الحقن لضعاف الحس التاريخي
والحمدلله  بكلامك ده أنا حسي التاريخي أقوى بمراحل من حسك التاريخي بمقدار الفرق في العمر بيني وبينك لأن أنا عايشت الأحداث  وأنتى لم تعايشيها مثلي إنما إنتي درستي التاريخ من كتب الوزارة المزورة  وكمان أنا خبير تحليل  RCA  وإنتي مش خبيرة زيي  يبقى إنتي لازم تاخدي كبسولات RCA وبلاش حقن  RCA  في الوريد علشان تقدري تفهمي وتحللي التاريخ الحقيقي مش التاريخ المزور بتاع  عبد الناصر بطل الوكسة واليمن السعيد  حتي  ما بعد عهد مبارك بطل الضربة الجوية ...وبالشفا بإذن الله

----------


## slaf elaf

رمضان الأخير .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني 

صدر حديثًا كتاب (رمضان الأخير) لمؤلفه فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام عن دار أقلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، الكتاب يحتاجه كل مسلم خاصة في تلك اللحظات الحرجة التي تسبق شهر رمضان الكريم.



وعن هذا الكتاب يقول الدكتور راغب السرجاني: "أعتز بهذا الكتاب كثيرًا، حيث أحس بقراءته بمشاعر جميلة أثرت في عبادتي وسلوكي, والذي تخيلت فيه أن هذا هو آخر رمضان لي، فكان لهذا أثر مباشر على كل حياتي, فلله الفضل والمنة".



فكرة الكتاب

يسعى الخطباء والدعاة والعلماء والمتحدثون أن يضعوا برامج في شعبان؛ لشحذ الهمم، وتنشيط الكسالى، مثل الإكثار من الصيام وقراءة القرآن والقيام لدخول رمضان. وقد تعوَّدنا على هذه الأمور، فلا تضيع منا دون انتباه.. وهذا -لا شك- شيء طيب.. بل رائع.



لكني الأهم -كما يراه الدكتور راغب السرجاني- من ذلك، والذي قد نغفله كثيرًا، هو الاستعداد "ذهنيًّا" لهذا الشهر الكريم.. بمعنى أن تكون مترقبًا له، منتظرًا إياه، مشتاقًا لأيامه ولياليه.. تَعُدُّ الساعات التي تفصل بينك وبينه، وتخشى كثيرًا ألاّ تبلغه!



هذه الحالة الشعورية صعبة، ولكن الذي يصل إليها قبل رمضان يستمتع حقيقةً بهذا الشهر الكريم.. بل ويستفيد -مع المتعة- بكل لحظة من لحظاته.



وقد وجدتُ أنه من أسهل الطرق للوصول إلى هذه الحالة الشعورية الفريدة أن تتخيل بقوَّة أن رمضان القادم هو رمضانك الأخير في هذه الدنيا!!



ومن هنا كانت فكرة الكتاب...



مختصر الكتاب

يتناول الكتاب مجموعة من الأفكار التي تهم الفرد والمجتمع والأمة، وأول هذه الأفكار هي محاولة الوصول إلى الإحساس بأن رمضان القادم هو رمضان الأخير، والاستشعار بأن هذا مطلب نبوي، فكم من أصحابٍ ومعارفَ كانوا معنا في رمضان السابق وهم الآن من أصحاب القبور! والموت يأتي بغتةً، ولا يعود أحدٌ من الموت إلى الدنيا أبدًا.. قال تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ * لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ كَلَّا إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَائِلُهَا وَمِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ} [المؤمنون: 99، 100].



فماذا لو مِتنا في آخر رمضان المقبل؟! إننا -على كل الأحوال- سنتمنَّى العودة لصيام رمضان بشكل جديد، يكون أكثر نفعًا في قبورنا وآخرتنا.. فلنتخيَّلْ أننا عُدْنا إلى الحياة، وأخذنا فرصة أخيرة لتجميل حياتنا في هذا الشهر الأخير، ولتعويض ما فاتنا خلال العمر الطويل، ولتثقيل ميزان الحسنات، ولحسن الاستعداد للقاء الملك الجبَّار.



كما يتناول الكتاب الإجابة عن هذا السؤال المهم: ماذا أفعل لو أني أعلم أن هذا هو رمضاني الأخير؟!



والإجابة بالتأكيد لو أني أعلم ذلك ما أضعتُ فريضة فرضها الله عليَّ أبدًا، بل ولاجْتهدتُ في تجميلها وتحسينها، فلا أصلي صلواتي إلا في المسجد.. ولو أني أعلم أن هذا هو "رمضاني الأخير" لحرصت على الحفاظ على صيامي من أن يُنقصِه شيءٌ.. ولو أني أعلم أن هذا هو رمضاني الأخير، لحرصت على صلاة القيام في مسجد يمتِّعني فيه القارئ بآيات الله عز وجل.. ولو أني أعلم أن هذا هو رمضاني الأخير ما تجرأت على معصية، ولا فتحت الجرائد والمجلات أبحث ملهوفًا عن مواعيد التمثيليات والأفلام والبرامج الساقطة..



ولو أني أعلم أن هذا رمضاني الأخير ما نسيت أمتي؛ فجراحها كثيرة، وأزماتها عديدة، وكيف أقابل ربي ولست مهمومًا بأمتي؟! فلسطين محاصَرة.. والعراق محتلَّة.. وأفغانستان كذلك.. واضطهاد في الشيشان، وبطش في كشمير، وتفتيت في السودان، وتدمير في الصومال.. ووحوش الأرض تنهش المسلمين.. والمسلمون في غفلة!



ماذا سأقول لربي وأنا أقابله غدًا؟!



أين شعور الأمة الواحدة؟!



هكذا كان يجب أن يكون رمضاني الأخير، بل هكذا يجب أن يكون عمري كله.. وماذا لو عشت بعد رمضان؟! هل أقبل أن يراني الله عز وجل في شوال أو رجب لاهيًا ضائعًا تافهًا؟!



إننا في رمضاننا الأخير لا نتكلف الطاعة، بل نعلم أن طاعة الرحمن هي سبيلنا إلى الجنة، وأن الله عز وجل لا تنفعه طاعة، ولا تضرُّه معصية، وأننا نحن المستفيدون من عملنا وجهادنا وشهادتنا.



فيا أمتي، العملَ العملَ.. والجهادَ الجهاد.. والصدقَ الصدق؛ فما بقي من عمر الدنيا أقل مما ذهب منها، والكيِّس ما دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت.


هذا الكتاب

ماذا لو كان رمضان القادم هو رمضان الأخير في حياتي، ماذا سأفعل؟

كيف ستكون صلاتي؟

وكيف سيكون صيامي؟

بل وكيف ستكون عبادتي كلها؟

بل كيف ستكون توبتي؟

هذا ما سيجيب عنه هذا الكتاب!


نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ رمضان الأخير.



المؤلف/ أ.د. راغب السرجاني.



الطبعة الأولى/ 1432هـ = 2011م.



الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، ط1، (80 ص).

----------


## slaf elaf

أوضح فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن أهم التحديات التي تواجه المشروع الإسلامي هي المشاريع المضادة والتي من أخطرها ما يسمى بالعلمانية؛ فالعلمانية أخطر تحديات المشروع الإسلامي.

وقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: إن العلمانية هي أخطر المشاريع المناوئة للمشروع الإسلامي، وذكر فضيلته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاصر هذا المشروع، فهو مشروع موجود من قديم الزمان.

وأوضح فضيلته أن أخطر ما في العلمانية هي الآلة الإعلامية العلمانية التي تروج لأفكارها في برامج التوك شو وغيرها على الفضائيات، والتي تنمق العلمانية وتجمل أهدافها وأفكارها.

وقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني -خلال كلمته في مؤتمر قويسنا الجمعة الموافق 15 يوليو 2011م والذي كان تحت عنوان "المشروع الإسلامي والتحديات المعاصرة"-: إن العلمانيين لا يسعدون بحال بمشروعهم العلماني وإن كانوا يعيشون في رفاهية، فهناك فرق بين السعادة والرفاهية؛ لذلك قال الله تعالى: {فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلَامِ وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ} [الأنعام: 125]. فمن يَعِشْ في الإسلام يعش سعيدًا وبشوش الوجه حتى وإن كان فقيرا، ومن يعش في غير الإسلام يعش كئيبًا عبوس الوجه، وإن كان غنيًّا وملك الدنيا كلها.

وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن من أهم التحديات التي تواجه المشروع الإسلامي كذلك هي تحديات داخل الصف المسلم نفسه ومكوناته المختلفة من الجماعات الإسلامية، وقال فضيلته: آن الأوان أن ننسف هذه الخلافات، وأن نضع نقطة من أول السطر، وأن يضع الأخ يده في يد أخيه مخلصًا ومتجردًا لله عز وجل.

وحذر الدكتور راغب السرجاني من كثرة الخلافات الداخلية بين الجماعات الإسلامية، بل في الجماعة الواحدة، وذلك مع الانفتاح وكثرة المغريات.

وعن أهم خصائص ومميزات المشروع الإسلامي، أوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن المشروع الإسلامي فيه الخير للعالم أجمع، وليس للمسلمين فقط؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ} [الأنبياء: 107]، وقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة وبعثت إلى الناس عامة"[1]، وفي وصف الله تعالى لأمة الإسلام قال: {كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ} [آل عمران: 110]. فالإسلام خير للناس قاطبة، لا فرق في ذلك بين جنس أو لون أو شعب.

وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هذه الشهادة للمشروع الإسلامي لم تكن من قبل المسلمين، بل شهد الكثير من المستشرقين المنصفين للحضارة الإسلامية، ومنهم جوستاف لوبون الذي قال في كتابه حضارة العرب: "إن تأثير العرب في الغرب عظيم أيضًا، وإن أوربا مَدِينَةٌ للعرب بحضارتها"[2].

وقال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: إن المسلمين ما كانوا يحتفظون بعلومهم ولا بقصورهم ولا بأخلاقهم ولا بإمكانياتهم لأنفسهم فقط، وإنما كانوا يفيضون بها على العالم أجمع، وهذا مخالف لكل المشاريع الأخرى؛ فمشروع الدولة الرومانية كان يهدف إلى إعزاز الدولة الرومانية فقط، وليس لديه داع أن يمصَّ دماء العالم أجمع مقابل أن يقيم دولته، وكذلك مشروع الدولة الفارسية والفراعنة ومشروع الدول الصليبية وأمريكا والنازية والصهيونية".

وقال فضيلته: إن فشل المشروع الإسلامي يعني تعاسة العالم أجمع؛ فالزمن الذي يشهد تخلف المسلمين وضعفهم يعاني الناس فيه جميعًا من الكوارث والمصائب.

وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني صورًا من هذه الكوارث، ومنها أن هناك أربعة أخماس الأرض يعبدون "شيئًا" من دون الله تعالى ويشركون به؛ أي إن 80% من سكان الأرض لا يعرفون الله عز وجل. ويتساءل فضيلته قائلاً: من يبلغ هؤلاء أن الله واحد؟ ومن يعلِّمهم أننا واقفون أمامه يحسبنا على أفعالنا؟ ومن يعرفهم حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ومن يعظِّم في قلوبهم حب القرآن الكريم؟ ومن يعرِّف هؤلاء عظمة الإسلام؟

وكل هذا بلا شك من مهمة المسلمين، فمن لهؤلاء البشر إن نكص المسلمون أو قصروا في أداء مهمتهم التي بيَّنها الصحابي الجليل ربعي بن عامر -رضي الله عنه- بقوله لرستم قائد الفرس عندما سأله: مَا جَاءَ بِكُمْ؟ فقال ربعي: اللَّهُ ابْتَعَثْنَا لِنُخْرِجَ مَنْ شَاءَ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الْعِبَادِ إلى عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ، وَمِنْ ضِيقِ الدُّنْيَا إلى سِعَتِهَا، وَمِنْ جَوْرِ الأَدْيَانِ إلى عَدْلِ الإِسْلامِ[3].

فتلك هي مهمة المسلمين في الأرض، وهي تعبيد الناس لله عز وجل.

وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن من خصائص المشروع الإسلامي أنه المشروع الوحيد الذي يحقق سعادة الدارين الدنيا والآخرة، فمن الخطأ أن يظن بعض الناس أن المشروع الإسلامي يهدف لدخول الجنة فقط، فهو وإن كان كذلك -بلا شك- إلا أنه يهدف لتجميل حياة الناس وإسعادهم على الأرض كذلك، وذلك مصداقًا لقوله تعالى: {فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلاَ يَضِلُّ وَلاَ يَشْقَى * وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى * قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ بَصِيرً * قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى} [طه: 123-126]. فالمشروع الإسلامي -بحق- هو الذي يُصلِح لنا الدنيا بالدين، ويحقق لنا السمو والرفعة والفوز يوم القيامة.

وذكر فضيلته أن هذه حقيقة يشهدها الواقع، فقد شهد الواقع فشل كل المناهج والمشاريع غير الإسلامية، وكان نصيبها الفشل.

[1] ابن حبان: صحيح ابن حبان، ذكر الخصال التي فضل صلى الله عليه وسلم بها على غيره (6398).

[2] جوستاف لوبون: حضارة العرب ص566.

[3] ابن كثير: البداية والنهاية 7/39، والطبري: تاريخ الطبري 3/520.

----------


## slaf elaf

اللهم احفظ مصر من شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن 



صدرت الطبعة الأولى من كتاب (الفتنة الطائفية الجذور.. الواقع.. المستقبل) لمؤلفه فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام عن دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، يتناول الكتاب قضية من أخطر القضايا التي تواجه مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير.



هذا الكتاب

لا ينكر عاقل أن مصر الآن تعيش أجواء فتنة حقيقية بين المسلمين والنصارى، في هذا الكتاب يقدم لنا الدكتور راغب السرجاني أسباب الفتنة الطائفية في مصر، ومن الذي يقف وراءها؟ وما سبل علاجها؟



وفي هذا الكتاب يقوم الدكتور راغب السرجاني بسبر أغوار هذه القضية، وذلك من خلال معرفة جذورها التاريخية منذ قدوم الفتح الإسلامي إلى مصر وحتى يومنا هذا.



كما يتناول الدكتور راغب السرجاني من خلال هذا الكتاب الفتنة الطائفية في واقعنا المعاصر، وسياسة مبارك في التعامل مع ملف النصارى، وما هو الحل لمشكلة الفتنة الطائفية.


نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ الفتنة الطائفية الجذور.. الواقع.. المستقبل.



المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.



الطبعة الأولى/ 1432هـ = 2011م.



الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، ط1، (80 ص).



المصدر : الفتنة الطائفية .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

أوضح فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن ما يجمع القوى السياسية من الإسلاميين والليبراليين والعلمانيين وجميع الاتجاهات والأفكار أكثر مما يفرقها، وذكر فضيلته أن نقاط الاتفاق والتعايش بينها كثيرة.



وطالب الدكتور راغب السرجاني جميع القوى السياسية في مصر بضرورة الوحدة والتعايش، التي كانت سببًا من أسباب نجاح ثورة 25 يناير.



وتمنى فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن تكون جمعة 29 يوليو جمعة الوحدة ووضوح الهدف وجمعة الدفاع الحقيقي عن الثورة، وجمعة تنفيذ رغبات الأغلبية من الشعب في إشارة إلى نتيجة الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية.



وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني -خلال الدرس الأسبوعي بمسجد الرواس 26 يوليو 2011م- أن هناك إجماعًا من كافة الجماعات الإسلامية على ضرورة الخروج إلى ميدان التحرير في جمعة 29 يوليو.



وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك الكثير ممن لا يريدون النجاح للثورة المصرية، بل هناك الكثير ممن لا يريدون النظافة والصلاح لمصر.



وأوضح فضيلته أن أخطر ما يهدد الثورة المصرية ومستقبل مصر هو الاختلاف والتشاحن بين المصلحين الذين يعملون لمصلحة مصر، وناشد الدكتور راغب جميع المصلحين بضرورة الوحدة ونبذ الاختلافات وتغليب المصلحة العامة.



وفي توصية عملية طالب الدكتور راغب السرجاني كافة التيارات والجماعات والائتلافات الداعية إلى مليونية 29 يوليو بضرورة الانكسار الحقيقي لله عز وجل، والخشوع التام في دعائه سبحانه.



وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن من علامات نجاح ثورة 25 يناير وتأييد الله عز وجل لها، أن جميع المصريين كانوا منكسرين لله عز وجل، ويدعونه سبحانه بصدق وإخلاص أن يزيح عنهم الغمة والكربة.



وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن ما أعطاه الله تعالى للمصريين في ثورة 25 يناير خارج أحلام المصريين جميعًا، فمن أراد المزيد من منح الله عز وجل، فعليه بالانكسار لله عز وجل.



وخاطب الدكتور راغب السرجاني الخارجين في جمعة 29 يوليو من الإسلاميين خصوصًا: "ألا تغتروا بأعدادكم؛ فالكثرة نعمة من الله تعالى على عباده المؤمنين ومنَّة وفضل منه تعالى؛ وذلك بقوله سبحانه {إِذْ كُنْتُمْ قَلِيلاً فَكَثَّرَكُمْ} [الأعراف: 86]. فليست الكثرة هي من تأتي بالتمكين ولا بتطبيق الشريعة، وإنما الله تعالى وحده بقدرته، فأظهروا الانكسار لله ولا تظهروا التعاظم بالأعداد {وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ} [التوبة: 25]".

المصدر : الدكتور راغب السرجاني: جمعة 29 يوليو جمعة الوحدة ووضوح الهدف

----------


## slaf elaf

مليونية 29 يوليو في هذا الفيديو يوضح رأي الدكتور راغب السرجاني في مليونية 29 يوليو القادمة ودور الإسلاميين في حماية الثورة 

لمشاهدة الفيديو : مليونية 29 يوليو- دكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة التحرير

الدكتور راغب السرجاني يحل ضيفا على برنامج ليطمئن قلبي على قناة التحرير يوميا من الإثنين 15 رمضان حتى الخميس 18 رمضان من الساعة الرابعة إلى الخامسة عصرا .

تردد القناة 1949 عمودي

----------


## slaf elaf

قصة أردوجان.. إنها قصة رمز لا نستطيع أن نُغفل أمره؛ فقد صار ملء سمع وبصر الدنيا..



أردوجان في واقع الأمر شخصية مثيرة للغاية؛ فقد رفع الكثيرون درجة التزامه بالدين حتى جعلوه رمزًا دينيًّا صريحًا، وهاجمه الكثيرون في النقطة ذاتها حتى اتهموه بالعلمانية الفجَّة؛ بل بالكفر الصريح! وقام كثيرون بتعظيم وطنيته وتقدير حبِّه لبلاده، وقام غيرهم باتهامه بالعمالة للصهاينة وبالتبعية للغرب، وقام فريق ثالث بتعظيم تجربته الاقتصادية ونموذجه التركي البارز، بينما قام فريق آخر باتهامه بأنه لم يفعل شيئًا للاقتصاد التركي، وأن ما حققه من نجاحات ما هي إلا أوهام يضحك بها على شعبه!!



لقد كان أردوجان شخصية مثيرة لكثير من الجدل..



وأنا -كعادتي- إذا أردتُ أن أفهم شخصية، أو أُحَلِّل موقفًا لا بُدَّ أن أعود إلى جذور قصته، وإلى أصل حكايته..



وقصة أردوجان قصة عميقة في التاريخ.. جذورها تصل إلى الخلافة العثمانية الكبيرة، وتمرُّ بمراحل متعددة متباينة.. فيها السعادة وفيها الحزن، وفيها النجاح وفيها الفشل، وفيها النصر وفيها الهزيمة.


أردوجان .. مولد زعيم

وُلد الزعيم رجب طيب أردوجان في العاصمة التركية إسطنبول في 26 فبراير 1954م، في أسرة تركية رقيقة الحال[1]، أمضى طفولته المبكِّرة في محافظة ريزه[2] المطلَّة على البحر الأسود؛ حيث كان والده يعمل مع رجال خفر السواحل، وعندما بلغ أردوجان الثالثة عشرة من عمره قرَّر والده الانتقال إلى إسطنبول على أمل تحسين وضعه المادي، ولتأمين مستقبل أفضل لأطفاله الخمسة[3].



وفي إسطنبول التحق أردوجان بمدارس إمام وخطيب الدينية Hatip Lisesi، ولدينه وتقواه أطلق عليه لقب "الشيخ رجب"؛ ومِن ثَمَّ شارك في حلقات للشيخ أسعد جوشقون شيخ الطريقة النقشبندية في إسطنبول[4].



وفي المرحلة الثانوية انتقل أردوجان إلى مدرسة أيوب، التي شهدت بدايات اهتماماته بقضايا الوطن التركي؛ وذلك على خلفية إسلامية تكوَّنت معالمها من دراسته للعلوم الشرعية، فنشط أردوجان أثناء دراسته الثانوية في مختلف فروع الاتحاد الوطني لطلبة تركيا[5].



ثم انتقل أردوجان بعد ذلك إلى المرحلة الجامعية، حيث التحق بكلية التجارة والاقتصاد بجامعة مرمرة بإسطنبول، واستمرَّ في نشاطه السياسي؛ حيث أصبح رئيسًا لفرع الشباب التابع لحزب السلامة الوطني الإسلامي[6]. وقد تميَّز أردوجان بشخصية قوية ومؤثِّرة جعلته متفرِّدًا بين أقرانه، بجانب حرصه الدائم على التطرُّق للمشاكل الحياتية التي يُعاني منها أبناء الشعب التركي، لا سيما وأن أردوجان نفسه اضطرته الظروف المعيشية إلى العمل في بعض الأعمال والمهن البسيطة -مثل بيع عصير الليمون والكعك[7]- من أجل جني المال لمساعدة والده ولتوفير مصاريف تعليمه[8].



كذلك عُرف عن أردوجان اهتمامه بالرياضة منذ شبابه المبكِّر؛ حيث كان يمارس لعبة كرة القدم بانتظام خلال المرحلة الجامعية[9]، هذه المرحلة التي شهدت بداية تألُّق أردوجان وظهور قدراته ومهاراته القيادية بين كوادر الحركة الإسلامية التركية؛ فمن ملاعب كرة القدم انتقل إلى ملاعب السياسة، وانتقل من الاتحاد الوطني للطلبة الأتراك إلى حزب السلامة؛ حيث ترأَّس قسم الشباب في فرع الحزب التابع لمدينة إسطنبول، بما لفت انتباه الزعيم الإسلامي نجم الدين أربكان، الذي كان يترأَّس حزب السلامة في هذه الفترة، والتقى الزعيم الكبير بالشاب الواعد، الذي نجح في اكتساب ثقة أربكان، وتعدَّدت اللقاءات بينهما إلى أن قام الجيش التركي بتنفيذ انقلابه في عام 1980م، ليشهد أردوجان عن كثب أول مواجهة بين الإسلاميين والعسكريين[10].



بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على الانقلاب العسكري وفي 24 إبريل 1983م رُفعت معظم القيود عن النشاط السياسي، ثم سُمح للأحزاب السياسية بالتشكيل من جديد، وكان من بين الأحزاب التي شُكِّلت في هذه الفترة "حزب الرفاه الإسلامي".




أردوجان في حزب الرفاه

أرودوجان مع أربكان في حزب الرفاهما إن تمَّ الإعلان عن تأسيس حزب الرفاه الإسلامي إلا وبادر أردوجان بالانضمام إليه؛ وسرعان ما أصبح أردوجان أهم شخصيات الحزب، وأقوى قياداته في مدينة إسطنبول، ولم يمر عامان إلاَّ وتولَّى أردوجان منصب رئيس فرع حزب الرفاه في مدينة إسطنبول[11].



وبالفعل أدار أردوجان فرع الحزب بكفاءة منقطعة النظير، شكَّلت مع مرور الوقت دفعة شعبية هائلة للحزب في أنحاء إسطنبول[12].



كذلك فقد شهدت هذه الفترة تصعيد أردوجان ليُصبح أحد أعضاء المجلس المركزي لحزب الرفاه؛ بما أتاح له المشاركة في اتخاذ القرارات، ولم يكن هذا التألُّق بمعزل عن رعاية الزعيم أربكان وعنايته بتلميذه النجيب؛ حيث صرَّح أربكان بأنه يرى في أردوجان خليفته؛ وذلك لما يراه في تلميذه من إيمان وتصميم وتضحية؛ بل واللافت للانتباه في هذه المرحلة أن أربكان كان يصف نفسه بالواقعية، بينما كان ينظر إلى أردوجان على أنه متشدِّد وزائد الحماسة[13].



بعد ذلك أصبح أردوجان أحد أشهر قيادات حزب الرفاه، ومن ثَمَّ قام الحزب بترشيحه لعضوية البرلمان التركي في عام 1991م، إلاَّ أنه لم يستطع الفوز بالمقعد[14]. ولكن هذا الإخفاق لم يُثنيه عن مسيرته الإصلاحية، التي تخطَّت ثمارها حدود بلدية بيوجلو؛ لتنتشر في سائر أحياء إسطنبول، وبمرور الأيام علا نجم أردوجان وعُرف عنه في كافة أنحاء إسطنبول الجدُّ والاجتهاد ومراعاة مطالب أبسط فئات الجمهور، فضلاً عن طهارة يده، وتعفُّفه عن المال العام، وقد تبدَّت معالم هذه الثقة وتكللت بفوز أردوجان في عام 1994م برئاسة بلدية إسطنبول[15]، هذه المدينة الكبيرة العريقة بما تحمله من مكانة تاريخية في نفوس الأتراك، إضافةً إلى أهميتها الجغرافية والسياسية في الساحة التركية.


أردوجان عمدة إسطنبول

لقد أيقظ أردوجان -من خلال إدارته العبقرية للموارد البشرية والشئون المالية- المشاعر الإيجابية لدى أبناء إسطنبول، وأعاد لهم الثقة بأنفسهم وبقدرتهم على النهوض بمدينتهم، فحلَّ مشكلة القمامة لما لها من آثار نفسية محبطة، فضلاً عن آثارها الصحِّيَّة، كما عالج مشكلة تلوث هواء إسطنبول التي كانت تُؤَرِّق سكانها، واتخذ العديد من التدابير لضمان استخدام أموال البلدية بحكمة، وحارب الفساد بكل قوَّة، فسدَّد ديون إسطنبول التي جاوزت المليارين من الدولارات عند تسلُّمه رئاسة المدينة، بل ووفر فائضًا نقديًّا استثمره لصالحها بلغ أربعة مليارات دولار[16].


أردوجان والسجن

إن الإنجاز الذي حقَّقه أردوجان في إسطنبول واضح للعيان، وشهد به الجميع حتى الخصوم السياسيين[17]، ولم يقف هذا التقدير عند المستوى المحلِّي فقط، بل تعدَّاه إلى المستوى الدولي؛ حيث تمَّ تكريم أردوجان من قِبَل الأمم المتحدة على ما قدَّمه لإسطنبول خلال فترة ولايته[18].



والعجيب في الأمر أن كل إنجازات أردوجان التي أقرَّ بها القاصي والداني لم تشفع له عند حرَّاس المعبد العلماني التركي؛ فما إن مسَّ أردوجان أحد ثوابت الدولة العلمانية في أحد خطاباته، حتى انقلب عليه حراس العلمانية؛ فطردوه من منصبه، وأحالوه إلى المحاكمة بدم بارد!



ففي زيارة قام بها أردوجان إلى محافظة سيرت Siirt Province الواقعة في جنوب شرق تركيا في 12 ديسمبر 1997م، تضمَّن خطابه أبياتًا من الشعر تحمل بعض المعاني الحماسية، نذكر منها:



"مساجدنا ثكناتنا، قبابنا خوذاتنا، مآذننا حرابنا، والمصلون جنودنا، هذا الجيش المقدس يحرس ديننا"[19].



فتسبَّبَتْ هذه الكلمات في إدانة أردوجان بتهمة التحريض على الكراهية الدينية، وحكمت عليه محكمة أمن الدولة بمدينة ديار بكر بالسجن لمدَّة عام، وحرمانه من ممارسة جميع الأنشطة السياسية مدى الحياة[20]!


الخلاف مع حزب الفضيلة

في 18 يونيو 1997م قام الجيش التركي فيما سُمِّيَ "بالانقلاب الأبيض"، الذي اكتملت معالمه بحظر حزب الرفاه، ولم يكن قرار الحل مفاجئًا للإسلاميين، بل كانوا يتوقَّعُونه في أية لحظة. ومن ثَمَّ وضعوا مشروعًا لتأسيس حزب يخلف الرفاه في حالة حَلِّه، حيث تم تأسيس حزب "الفضيلة"، الذي انتخب لرئاسته رجائي قوطان في ديسمبر 1998م[21].



ولذا فما إن خرج أردوجان من السجن بعد مرور أربعة أشهر قضاها في محبسه -وذلك بعد حصوله على عفو سياسي[22]- إلا وبدأ يُبَشِّر بمشروعه السياسي الجديد للتغيير في تركيا، الذي يقتضي ضرورة تعديل النهج والأسلوب التقليدي الذي تنتهجه الحركة الإسلامية في تركيا.



وكانت الفترة التي أعقبت السجن بمنزلة عهدٍ جديدٍ في حياة أردوجان السياسية، فقد تغيَّرت نظرته للكثير من الأمور، وأصبحت لديه العديد من التحفظات على طريقة أستاذه أربكان في العمل..



ثم قرَّرت المحكمة الدستورية التركية في يونيو 2001م حلَّ حزب الفضيلة الإسلامي، بتهمه أنه استمرار لحزب الرفاه الإسلامي[23].



لقد جاهد أردوجان زعيمُ شباب الحزب -الذين يُعرفون في الحركات الإسلامية بـ"جيل الوسط"- كثيرًا لتقويم أفكارهم والحدِّ من طموحاتهم؛ حتى لا يحدث صدام داخلي بين أبناء الحركة الإسلامية، ولكنه مع مرور الوقت وتفاقم الأزمات التي واجهتها حركة أربكان، بدأت أصوات شباب الحركة في الارتفاع؛ لتطرح رؤيتها بضرورة تغيير استراتيجية الحركة، وذلك في تعاملها مع الدولة التركية بجميع أطيافها السياسية وعلى رأسها العسكريون، وأنه حان الوقت للحدِّ من الأسلوب الصدامي الذي يتبعه "شيوخ" الحركة مع المؤسسة العسكرية.



وجاء حلُّ حزب الرفاه، ثم تشكيل حزب الفضيلة، الذي سار على النهج الأربكاني نفسه؛ بعدما فشل جيل الوسط من الفوز برئاسته، ولم تحدث أي محاولات لانشقاق من جانب هؤلاء الشباب طوال هذه الفترة..



إلى أن تمَّ حلُّ حزب الفضيلة ليُؤَكِّد اقتناع جيل الشباب -الذين يُطْلَق عليهم في تركيا "المجددون المعاصرون"- بحاجة الحركة الإسلامية إلى إعادة ترتيب أوراقها بما يُناسب الحالة التركية.


تأسيس حزب العدالة والتنمية

لم يتوقَّف أردوجان ولم يتراجع عن أفكاره، التي اقتنع أنها السبيل الأنجع للإصلاح في تركيا، ومضى في طريقه الذي حدَّده لنفسه بقوة وعزم أكيد، ولم يكن بمفرده؛ فقد كان معه عبد الله جول أقرب أصدقائه إلى نفسه، وكذلك زوجته أمينة المحجبة الملتزمة بتعاليم الإسلام، التي تزوجها في عام 1978م.



ومن هنا كان تأسيس هذا الجيل الجديد بقيادة الزعيم الشاب أردوجان لحزب جديد، واختاروا له اسمًا موحيًا وهو "العدالة والتنمية"، بينما سار "شيوخ" الحركة في اتجاه تأسيس حزب جديد آخر باسم "السعادة" على النهج الأربكاني نفسه في الأحزاب الأربعة التي سبقته[24].



وللحقِّ.. فقد أثار خروج مجموعة أردوجان وجول الكثير من اللغط والبلبلة، التي اخترقت آثارها الحدود التركية، وعلى كل الأحوال وبغضِّ النظر عن الآراء المتضاربة في هذا الشأن فإنه -إحقاقًا للحقِّ- بمرور السنوات وتتابع المواقف نستطيع أن نقول باطمئنان: إن تجربة حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي وعلى رأسها الزعيم رجب طيب أردوجان، أصبحت مصدر فخر وعزَّة لكل مسلم، ليس في تركيا فقط، بل وفي العالم بكامله.


تركيا قبل تسلم أردوجان الحكم

استقبلت الدولة التركية الألفية الثالثة بوضع مأساويٍّ بحقٍّ، ويشهد حالة فريدة من التردِّي أصابت كافَّة قطاعات الدولة، لا سيما بعدما انتهت الدورة البرلمانية 1999- 2002م بصورة أقرب إلى الفوضى، فنظرًا لتوالي الفضائح وتفشِّي الفساد، فضلاً عن وضع اقتصادي يُداني الإفلاس؛ مما قاد إلى انهيار البورصة التركية، وحدوث أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة في فبراير 2001م[25].



إلى جانب مشكلة البطالة كأحد مظاهر الأزمة الاقتصادية الطاحنة، كانت قضية الحجاب واحدة من أسخن القضايا الداخلية المطروحة بقوَّة على الساحة السياسية التركية لمدة العشرين عامًا الأخيرة من القرن الماضي، ومع ذلك فلم تصل هذه المشكلة إلى حلٍّ نهائي، هذا إضافة إلى القضية الكردية كأحد أكبر المشاكل التي تُواجه أي حكومة تركية؛ فكلمة "الأكراد" تحمل في طياتها حساسيات كثيرة في تركيا.



وكما كانت الأوضاع الداخلية تُواجِه العديد من التحديات الجسيمة، كان هناك العديد من القضايا الخارجية الشائكة في انتظار الحسم؛ لا سيما قضية التعامل والتنسيق مع صندوق النقد الدولي وملف الانضمام إلى الاتحاد الأوربي، وموقف تركيا من الأزمة العراقية الأمريكية.




حكم أردوجان

أردوجان في الحكمانتخابات 2002 وتغيير الخريطة السياسية التركية

أُجريت الانتخابات البرلمانية التركية في 3 نوفمبر 2002م لتحدث المفاجأة الكبرى، ويُحَقِّق حزب العدالة والتنمية بزعامة رجب طيب أردوجان -رئيس بلدية إسطنبول السابق- نصرًا ساحقًا فاق أكثر استطلاعات الرأي تفاؤلاً؛ وذلك بحصوله على نسبة 34.2٪ من أصوات الناخبين، بما يُعادل 363 مقعدًا في البرلمان التركي من أصل 550 مقعدًا[26]!


ماذا فعل أردوجان في التبعة الثقيلة ؟

استوعب حزب العدالة والتنمية بقيادة أردوجان الدرس جيدًا، فتجنَّب كل ما يُفضي إلى تجدُّد الصدام مع العسكر ومعبدهم العلماني، بل عمل على كسب ثقتهم -وهو ما لا يمكن تحقيقه مع استمرار زعامة أربكان، الطرف المباشر في ذلك الصدام-[27].



وفي الوقت نفسه وبشكل متوازٍ أعطى أردوجان الأولوية للعلاقة مع أوربا وللنهوض بالاقتصاد، وتجنُّب إثارة المعارك حول بعض القضايا الحساسة؛ مثل الحجاب، باعتباره من أسخن ساحات الصراع بين التيار الإسلامي والتيار العلماني بحماية من الجيش؛ لذا جاء تصريحه الأول بعد الفوز في الانتخابات بأن حزبه سيلتزم بالمبادئ العلمانية التي ينصُّ عليها الدستور التركي[28].



والذي لا يفقه الواقع التركي قد يأخذ على أردوجان مثل هذا التصريح، ولكن أردوجان كان يعلم أنه يعيش في دولة تملؤها التناقضات؛ فتركيا خليط من إسلام وعلمانية، عثمانية وأوربية، دكتاتورية وديمقراطية، حكم الشعب وحكم العسكر، شارع يملؤه الإسلام ودستور يحاربه!



بدأ أردوجان ولايته الأولى للحكومة التركية عازمًا على تحقيق نهضة شاملة في مختلف جوانب الحياة بتركيا؛ وذلك بغرض تثبيت أركان حكومته من جهة، وتأهيل الدولة التركية لاسترجاع هيبتها ومكانتها على المستوى الإقليمي والدولي من جهة أخرى.



وقد نجح أردوجان بالفعل في فترة حكومته الأولى في تحقيق طفرة واضحة، بدت معالمها جلية في العديد من قطاعات الدولة التركية، ولم يأتِ هذا النجاح من فراغ، بل كان نتاج جهد وعرق على مختلف الأصعدة، ولكن إذا أردنا أن نضع أيدينا على سرِّ النجاح الكبير الذي حقَّقه أردوجان في هذه المرحلة، فيمكننا تحديد أربعة جوانب كانت على رأس اهتمامات حكومة حزب العدالة الأولى؛ تأتي في مقدمتها "تحسين الوضع الاقتصادي"، ثم عقد "هدنة سياسية" مع كافة عناصر المجتمع التركي وقواه السياسية، و"تحييد العامل الخارجي" عن طريق بثِّ رسائل تطمينية للمجتمع الدولي؛ وخاصة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوربا، وأخيرًا "إعادة النظر في ملف العلاقات التركية مع دولة الكيان الصهيوني".


الانتخابات البرلمانية لعام 2007

تمكَّن حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي من تحقيق فوز ساحق في الانتخابات البرلمانية التي جرت في 22 يوليو 2007م؛ إذ حصل على 47٪ من أصوات الناخبين الأتراك في زيادة لافتة عن النسبة التي حصل عليها في عام 2002م[29]؛ بما شكَّل تجديدًا لثقة الشعب التركي في حكومة العدالة والتنمية وسياساتها وتوجُّهاتها، وخاصة في ضوء نسبة مشاركة شعبية عالية بلغت 85٪.



وقد مكَّنت هذه النسبة حزب العدالة والتنمية من تشكيل حكومة بمفرده، بعدما شغل 341 مقعدًا من البرلمان التركي الجديد، ويعود السبب في تراجع عدد مقاعد العدالة والتنمية عن انتخابات 2002م إلى زيادة عدد الأحزاب الممثلة في البرلمان إلى ثلاثة أحزاب؛ هي: حزب الشعب الجمهوري بزعامة دينيز بايكال بواقع 119 مقعدًا، وحزب الحركة القومية 70 مقعدًا، إلى جانب حزب العدالة والتنمية صاحب الأغلبية، وبالإضافة إلى 24 مقعدًا للمستقلين[30].



وقام أردوجان على الفور بتدعيم هذا الانتصار عن طريق دفعه برفيق دربه عبد الله جول -وزير خارجية حكومة أردوجان الأولى- إلى الترشُّح لمنصب الرئاسة التركية بعد انتهاء مدَّة الرئيس التركي المقرَّرة في نهاية أغسطس 2007م[31]، أي بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية بشهر واحد فقط، وهذا ما نجح في تحقيقه لكونه بمثابة الضربة الثانية لنظام أتاتورك في مدة قياسية!



أدَّى عبد الله جول القَسَم الرئاسي في 28 أغسطس 2007م؛ ليُصبح الرئيس الحادي عشر للدولة التركية القومية، بعدما حصل على تأييد 337 نائبًا من البرلمان التركي[32]، وذلك في مناسبة اعتُبرت تاريخية؛ بسبب ماضي جول السياسي كإسلامي متمرِّس في السياسة؛ سواء مع أستاذه أربكان، أو بعد مساهمته في تأسيس حزب العدالة والتنمية مع الزعيم الجديد أردوجان.


حكومة أردوجان الثانية

لم تكن الإنجازات التي حققتها حكومة أردوجان الأولى مجرَّد طفرة وقتية، أو مشروعات نفَّذتها الحكومة بهدف الدعاية الإعلامية للحزب وزعيمه، بل كانت الخطوات الأولى في طريق طويل رسمه أردوجان وصحبه من المخلصين؛ لإنقاذ تركيا وانتشالها من هوَّة الجهل والفقر والفساد والانحلال الأخلاقي، وتحقيق نهضة حقيقية في كل المجالات. لذا فقد استمرَّ عطاء أردوجان وحكومته بالكفاءة والقوَّة نفسها، بل وأفضل بعدما حصل على ثقة شعبه، فانطلق ليُكمل مسيرته ويُعَزِّز انتصاراته وإنجازاته في كل المسارات التي بدأها في حكومته الأولى.




أردوجان وأوغلو

أرودوجان وأوغلواستعرضنا كيف نجحت حكومة العدالة والتنمية الأولى في تحييد العامل الخارجي كي لا يقف في مواجهة التجربة الوليدة، ثم جاء أوغلو بنظريته العبقرية، والتي لاقت تقدير أردوجان وإعجابه، فأعطاه حقيبة وزارة الخارجية التركية في حكومته الثانية.



ولنا هنا وقفة.. فأردوجان لا يُنَحِّي الكفاءات جانبًا ويكتم على أنفاسها؛ مخافة أن تُنافسه يومًا على السلطة، بل إنه قام على فوره بتصعيد أحمد داود أوغلو من كونه أحد مستشاريه إلى هذا المنصب الحساس؛ بعدما فطن إلى قدرته وكفاءته؛ فأردوجان -المتجرِّد- يعلم أن نجاحه من نجاح الآخرين، وأن الهدف هو النجاح في تحقيق النهضة، ومن ثَمَّ إعلاء القيم الإسلامية باعتبارها أساس تجربة العدالة والتنمية.



ليس المهم مَن الذي سيصل إلى الهدف ويُعيد للإسلام عزَّته، بل الأهم هو النجاح في الوصول إليه، وهو على يقين بأن أجره لن يضيع، فإذا لم يُعطِ الناسُ لأردوجان حقَّه في الدنيا، فإن الله عز وجل يعلم ويرى، وسيُكافئه بما يستحقُّ في الآخرة.



هكذا فتح أردوجان الطريق أمام الكفاءات..



بل وأكثر من ذلك، فإن أردوجان ورئيس الجمهورية عبد الله جول لا يخاطبان أوغلو هذا الأكاديمي المتديِّن إلا بلقب الأستاذ[33].


أردوجان .. والثورات العربية

عندما حدثت المفاجأة وثار المارد العربي، لم يُخَيِّب أردوجان الآمال التي تعلَّقت به، واختار من اللحظة الأولى الانحياز إلى الشعب العربي المسلم وخياراته، وكان موقفه المؤيِّد والمناصر لمطالبهم المشروعة واضحًا وصريحًا من اللحظة الأولى لتفجُّر الثورات العربية، التي بدأت شرارتها من تونس الشقيقة ثم مصر، ثم لتنطلق بعد ذلك لتُصبح عاصفة من الثورات، التي أشكُّ في نجاة أحد الحكام الطغاة بعالمنا العربي من آثارها.


كانت الثورة التونسية البداية..

وكانت محطَّ إعجاب وتقدير الزعيم التركي، ولم يتوقَّف الأمر لدى أردوجان وحكومته عند الدعم المعنوي -على أهميته- بل ذكر "أقين ألجان" سفير تركيا في تونس من أن اللجنة التركية التي وفدت إلى تونس بعد الثورة بمشاركة 20 ممثلاً للوكالات السياحية التركية -وذلك بعد أسبوعين من نجاح الثورة التونسية- قد اتخذت قرارًا بتدعيم قطاع السياحة التونسي[34].


الموقف التركي من الثورة المصرية

أمَّا بالنسبة للموقف التركي من الثورة المصرية فقد كان مبنيًّا على استراتيجية ثابتة وواضحة، لا تضارب فيها ولا تباين، ولقد اتخذت تركيا بقيادة أردوجان موقفًا موحَّدًا وثابتًا أثناء جميع مراحل الثورة في مصر، ألا وهو الانحياز إلى الشعب المصري ومطالبه العادلة.



وبعد أن نجحت الثورة المصرية، وأجبرت الرئيس مبارك على التنحِّي، قال أردوجان في خطاب ألقاه في سقاريا يوم 12 فبراير 2011م، وهو اليوم التالي مباشرة لتنحِّي الرئيس حسني مبارك:



"إننا نعيش مع الشعب المصري أفراحه وأتراحه، وإننا سنتخذ الخطوات اللازمة من أجل مصر، وإن مصر ستخرج من هذه الفترة أقوى وأعظم، فيوجد بيننا وبينهم علاقة أخوة، وإننا سنستمر في دعم الاستقرار والأمن الداخلي في مصر، وأنا من هنا أُرسل سلامي وسلام شعبي من نهر سقاريا إلى نهر النيل، وإلى القاهرة"[35].



ولم تكتفِ تركيا بهذه التصريحات؛ ولكن همَّت باتخاذ خطوات فعلية لتوضيح موقفها من مصر؛ فقد قام رئيس جمهورية تركيا عبد الله جول بزيارة لمصر يوم 4 مارس، وهو أول رئيس جمهورية يزور مصر بعد الثورة، وأكَّد خلال زيارته على أهمية تخطِّي مصر للأوضاع السياسية والاقتصادية الراهنة، واستعادة دورها الإقليمي، كما أكَّد -أيضًا- حرص بلاده على تقديم الدعم القوي لمصر خلال المرحلة الانتقالية، وزيادة آفاق التعاون معها في ظلِّ الصداقة المتميزة التي تجمع الشعبين الشقيقين[36].



وهذا الموقف التركي المؤيد والداعم للثورة التونسية ثم المصرية هو نفسه الموقف المؤيد والداعم بقوة للثورات العربية في اليمن وليبيا وسوريا.


الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة في يونيو 2011

لقد كانت بالفعل الانتخابات التركية نقطة فارقة لأردوجان ولحزب العدالة والتنمية التركي ولتركيا، بل وتتعدَّاهم إلى مستقبل الإسلام في العالم كله..



وفي هذه الانتخابات كان حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم واضحًا إلى أقصى درجة؛ حيث صرَّح بأنه في حال تجديد الأتراك لثقتهم فيه لدورة ثالثة فسوف يقوم بإعداد وصياغة دستور جديد!



كذلك تعهَّد أردوجان بجعل تركيا واحدةً من أكبر عشرة اقتصاديات في العالم بحلول عام 2023م، وجعل هذا الأمل هو شعار حملته الانتخابية. كما لم يخلُ المشهد السياسي التركي قُبيل الانتخابات من مدٍّ وجزرٍ بين حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم وبقية أحزاب المعارضة الرئيسية، وأبرزها حزب الشعب الجمهوري، وحزب الحركة القومية، وحزب السلام الديمقراطي الكردي.




حزب العدالة والتنمية يفوز بالأغلبية الثالثة

أردوجان أثناء الاحتفال بفوز حزبه فى الانتخاباتجاء يوم 12 يونيو 2011م ليُحَقِّق حزب "العدالة والتنمية" الحاكم في تركيا بقيادة أردوجان فوزًا سهلاً في الانتخابات التشريعية؛ ليفوز بولاية ثالثة بحصوله على قرابة 50.56٪ من أصوات الناخبين الأتراك، وذلك في اقتراع بلغت نسبة الإقبال عليه معدل 86.7٪!



وقد تعهَّد أردوجان بأن تعمل حكومته لصالح جميع الأتراك من كافَّة الأطياف السياسية والعرقية والطائفية؛ فقال مخاطبًا الأتراك جميعًا: "سواء أدليتم بأصواتكم لحزب العدالة والتنمية أم لا... فإن الفائز الحقيقي في انتخابات 2011 هي تركيا"[37].



ثم يُهدي نصره إلى الشعوب الإسلامية والأراضي المحتلة، فيقول: "بقدر ما انتصرت إسطنبول انتصرت سراييفو، وبقدر ما انتصرت أزمير انتصرت بيروت، وبقدر ما انتصرت أنقرة انتصرت دمشق، وبقدر ما انتصرت ديار بكر انتصرت رام الله ونابلس وجنين والضفة الغربية والقدس وغزة، وبقدر ما انتصرت تركيا انتصر الشرق الأوسط والقوقاز والبلقان وأوربا"[38].


أردوجان في عيون العالم

نجح أردوجان على مدار السنوات العشر السابقة في إثارة إعجاب شعوب العالم بكامله على اختلاف أعراقهم وأديانهم وتوجهاتهم الفكرية، بل ومستوياتهم الاجتماعية والثقافية..



ففي عام 2006م حصل أردوجان على "وسام التتار" من رئيس الوزراء الروسي فلاديمير بوتين، وفي فبراير 2007م حاز جائزة "رعاية الحوار بين الثقافات" من الرئيس التتري منتيمير شايمييف[39]. وفي أكتوبر 2009م حصل أردوجان على وسام "الشرف الرفيع" من دولة باكستان، كما حاز في مارس 2010م على جائزة "الحريري" من جمعية رفيق الحريري اللبنانية[40].



كذلك فقد منحته المملكة العربية السعودية "جائزة الملك فيصل" العالمية لخدمة الإسلام لعام 2010م، وهي الجائزة التي نالها العديد من كبار العلماء والمفكِّرين في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي.



أمَّا على الصعيد الإعلامي فما زال أردوجان منذ تولِّيه يُعَدُّ من نجوم الإعلام، ولا نقول في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي فقط، بل على مستوى وسائل الإعلام العالمية أيضًا؛ فقد اختِير رئيس الوزراء التركي -رجب طيب أردوجان- ليكونَ رجلَ عام 2010م بغالبية ساحقة؛ وذلك في نتيجة تصويت أجراه موقع وكالة "سي إن إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية، وقالت الشبكة في تعقيبها على نتيجة الاستبيان: إن اختيار أردوجان يعكس المزاج العام للشارع العربي، الذي يشهد صعود نجم أردوجان والدبلوماسية التركية عمومًا، لا سيما منذ أحداث الهجوم على "أسطول الحرية"..



كما اختارته مجلة "تايم" الأمريكية في عام 2010م -للمرة الثانية- من بين أكثر 100 شخصية نفوذًا في العالم[41].



لقد استطاعت تركيا الحديثة بقيادة حزب العدالة والتنمية أن تحفر لنفسها مكانًا ومكانة معتبرة على الساحة العالمية..



وأردوجان ما زال نجمه في صعود دائم ومستمر..



فإذا أضفنا لذلك ما حبا الله به تركيا من إمكانات هائلة، وموقع جغرافي متميز، وتاريخ مشرِّف، وجذور عميقة جدًّا، فإننا نتوقَّع لتركيا دورًا ملموسًا ومؤثرًا في حياة البشرية بكاملها، ليس على المدى البعيد بل في السنوات القليلة القادمة!!



إن وجود شخصية مثل أردوجان لها كاريزما واضحة، وله مواقف إسلامية بارزة، وجدنا تعاطفًا عربيًّا واضحًا معه من أقصى الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب، وقد يكون هذا أحد أهم أسباب التقارب النفسي بين العرب والأتراك.



********

[1] الموقع الرسمي لحزب العدالة والتنمية التركي.

[2] محافظة ريزه: إحدى محافظات تركيا التي تقع في الشمال الشرقي، تطل على البحر الأسود، وعاصمتها مدينة ريزه، تبلغ مساحتها 3.792 كم2، ويبلغ عدد سكانها 365938 نسمة.

[3] من هو رجب طيب أردوجان؟ هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية، 4 نوفمبر 2002م.

[4] الأردوجانية نسمة أم عاصفة؟ صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 11 يونيو 2010م، العدد 11518.

[5] الموقع الإلكتروني الشخصي لرجب طيب أردوجان.

[6] زعماء العالم.. قصة حياة أردوجان، جامعة كولومبيا الأمريكية.

[7] من هو رجب طيب أردوجان؟ هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية.

[8] الموقع الإلكتروني الشخصي لرجب طيب أردوجان.

[9] المصدر السابق.

[10] من هو رجب طيب أردوجان؟ هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية.

[11] الموقع الرسمي لحزب العدالة والتنمية.

[12] المصدر السابق.

[13] محمد نور الدين: أربكان وأردوجان الواقعي والأكثر واقعية، صحيفة الشرق الأوسط، 29 يوليو 2005م، العدد 9740.

[14] أردوجان السياسي الأكثر شعبية في تركيا، شبكة محيط، 18 نوفمبر 2007م.

[15] الأردوجانية نسمة أم عاصفة؟ صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 11 يونيو 2010م، العدد 11518.

[16] الموقع الرسمي لحزب العدالة والتنمية.

[17] من هو رجب طيب أردوجان؟ هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية.

[18] صحيفة تركيا اليوم، 10 يناير 2011م، والموقع الرسمي لمؤسسة هبيتات المانحة للجائزة.

[19] الأردوجانية نسمة أم عاصفة؟ صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 11 يونيو 2010م، العدد 11518.

[20] المصدر: تقرير منظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان لعام 1999م، التقرير منشور على الموقع الإلكتروني للمنظمة.

[21] وليد رضوان: تركيا بين العلمانية والإسلام ص277.

[22] الموقع الرسمي لحزب العدالة والتنمية.

[23] مقابلة مع رجائي قوطان رئيس حزب الفضيلة التركي، قناة الجزيرة الفضائية، 26 يونيو 2001م، نص المقابلة منشور على موقع القناة.

[24] كمال حبيب: الدين والدولة في تركيا ص312.

[25] ميشيل نوفل: عودة تركيا إلى الشرق.. الاتجاهات الجديدة للسياسة التركية ص65.

[26] صحيفة البيان الإماراتية، 5 نوفمبر 2002م.

[27] راشد الغنوشي: العدالة التركي.. تجاوز أم تطور؟ مجلة العصر الإلكترونية، 1 سبتمبر 2007م.

[28] هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية bbc، 4 نوفمبر 2002م.

[29] صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 23 يوليو 2007م، العدد 10464.

[30] أخبار الجزيرة نت، 23 يوليو 2007م.

[31] رسالة أنقرة، صحيفة الأهرام المصرية، العدد 44078.

[32] صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 29 أغسطس 2007م، العدد 10501.

[33] محمد سعد أبو العزم: أوغلو يضرب في العمق، صحيفة المصريون الإلكترونية، 10 نوفمبر 2010م.

[34] صحيفة تركيا اليوم الإلكترونية، 31 مايو 2011م.

[35] حازم منتصر: تركيا وثورة مصر، صحيفة الأهرام، 1 إبريل 2011م.

[36] صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، 4 مارس 2011م، العدد 11784.

[37] أردوجان في كلمة النصر: تركيا هي الفائزة في الانتخابات، وكالة cnn العربية، 13 يونيو 2011م.

[38] موقع المسلم، 13 يونيو 2011م.

[39] صحيفة تركيا اليوم، 10 يناير 2011م.

[40] صحيفة الحياة اللندنية، 3 مارس 2010م.

[41] صحيفة تركيا اليوم، 10 يناير 2011م.


المصدر : أردوجان .. قصة نجاح

----------


## slaf elaf

صدر حديثًا كتاب قصة أردوجان للدكتور راغب السرجاني عن دار أقلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، يتناول الكتاب قصة حياة أردوجان رئيس وزراء تركيا ومؤسس حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي، كما يستعرض أهدافه وطموحاته، وملامح تغيير الخريطة السياسية التركية عقب نجاح أردوجان، وموقفه من الثورات العربية في تونس ومصر وليبيا وسوريا واليمن، وكيف نجح أردوجان في إثارة إعجاب شعوب العالم بكامله.



فكرة الكتاب

عانت الأمة الإسلامية في فتراتها الأخيرة من نقص التدوين الخاص برجالها الأفذاذ الذين يظهرون في كل وقت وزمن، وهذا أثار عند الكثيرين مشاعر الإحباط واليأس، وظنُّوا أن الأُمَّة تاريخ بلا واقع، وسلف بلا خلف. والواقع الذي لا جدال فيه أن هذه الأمة تقدم -على سبيل الدوام- من الرموز ما يمكن أن يقودها إلى كل خير، وما يصلح أن يجعلها قدوة لكل الإنسانية، وفي هذا الصدد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لاَ تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى الحَقِّ، لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ مَنْ خَذَلهُمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ اللهِ وَهُمْ كَذَلِكَ"[1].



ومن هنا كانت فكرة الكتاب الذي يستعرض قصة حياة بطل من أبطالها، ورمز من رموزها، وهو البطل التركي رجب طيب أردوجان.


مختصر الكتاب

قصة أردوجان قصة عميقة في التاريخ.. جذورها تصل إلى الخلافة العثمانية الكبيرة، وتمرُّ بمراحل متعددة متباينة.. فيها السعادة وفيها الحزن، وفيها النجاح وفيها الفشل، وفيها النصر وفيها الهزيمة..



يستعرض الكتاب الكثير من الحقائق التاريخية المثيرة عن سقوط الخلافة الإسلامية وقيام الدولة القومية التركية على يد مصطفى كمال أتاتورك.



ثم يمضي الكتاب فيستعرض تاريخ الحركة الإسلامية في ظل الدولة العلمانية الأتاتوركية، والتي حمل لواء الجهاد فيها الزعيم المسلم نجم الدين أربكان.



وفي ظل الأوضاع المليئة بالانقلابات العسكرية والإعدامات لقادة وزعماء الحركة الإسلامية، في ظلِّ هذه الأوضاع وُلِدَ ونشأ بطل قصتنا.. وُلِدَ رجب طيب أردوجان، الذي ستشهد تركيا "الكمالية" على يديه تغييرًا جذريًّا، بل أُسَمِّيه تصحيحًا للمسار وعودة إلى الطريق القويم.



حيث يستعرض الكتاب تاريخ مولد أردوجان في العاصمة التركية إسطنبول في 26 فبراير 1954م، مع بيان المراحل العلمية والتعليمية التي مر بها في حياته، كما يبين نشاطه أردوجان السياسي في المرحلة الجامعية حيث أصبح رئيسًا لفرع الشباب التابع لحزب السلامة الوطني الإسلامي.



كما يتناول الكتاب قصة العلاقة بين رجب طيب أردوجان ونجم الدين أربكان قائد مسيرة الإسلام السياسي في تركيا الحديثة، وذلك من خلال جهود أردوجان في حزب السلامة ثم حزب الرفاه الذي أصبح من خلاله عمدة إسطنبول والذي ظهرت فيه إدارته العبقرية للموارد البشرية والشئون المالية، ثم حزب الفضيلة الإسلامي.



كما يتناول الكتاب أسباب إنشاء أردوجان حزب العدالة والتنمية وخلافه مع حزب الفضيلة، مع بيان أحوال تركيا قبل تسلُّم أردوجان الحكم من خلال استعراض المشاكل الداخلية والخارجية ومشكلة الحجاب وقضية الأكراد والعلاقة مع الكيان الصهيوني.



كما يتناول الكتاب تاريخ موثق بالأدلة والحقائق عن أهم الإنجازات التي قدمتها حكومة أردوجان الأولى والثانية من خلال حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي في المجال الاقتصادي والانفتاح على العالم الخارجي والعلاقة مع الكيان الصهيوني.



كما يستعرض الكتاب تحليل دقيق لمواقف أردوجان وحكومته من الثورات العربية في تونس ومصر وليبيا واليمن وسوريا.



كما يبين الكتاب المشهد التركي في الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة في 2011م، والتي فاز فيها حزب العدالة والتنمية بالأغلبية الثالثة.



كما يستعرض الكتاب كيف نجح أردوجان في إثارة إعجاب شعوب العالم بكامله.



إضافة إلى تقديم رؤية لمستقبل تركيا وعلاقاتها مع العالم العربي والإسلامي، مع رسائل أخوية يقدمها الدكتور راغب السرجاني للزعيم المسلم رجب طيب أردوجان.



وفي الكتاب ملحق يعرض برنامج حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي، وهو مترجم من التركية إلى العربية.


هذا الكتاب

هذا الكتاب يقدم رمزًا من الرموز الحديثة تتحقق فيه ملكات القيادة والقدرة على التغيير؛ نقدم قصَّته للمسلمين ليعرفوا أن أُمَّتهم بخير، وأنها دومًا تُقَدِّم الجديد الذي يُصلح من شأن البشر..



إنها قصة رمز لا نستطيع أن نُغفل أمره؛ فقد صار ملء سمع وبصر الدنيا..



فما حقيقة أردوجان؟ وما جذور قصته؟ وما أهدافه وطموحاته؟ وكيف يمكن لمستقبل تركيا والمسلمين أن يكون في ظلِّ حُكْم هذا الزعيم؟


نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ قصة أردوجان.



المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.



الطبعة الأولى/ 1432هـ = 2011م.



الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة

المصدر : قصة أردوجان .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

خطبة الجمعة للدكتور راغب السرجاني من مسجد قباء بالهرم بعنوان اللهم اهد قومي فإنهم لا يعلمون 



اللهم اهد قومي فإنهم لا يعلمون .. د/ رغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان د.راغب السرجاني حول زيارة أردوجان 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUU9S...layer_embedded

قصة أردوغان 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Renr3...eature=related

----------


## slaf elaf

أتعجب كثيرًا من بعض الرسائل التي تأتي لي من سوريا وبعض البلاد تسأل عن شرعية الخروج على مثل هذا الحاكم. فأقول: سبحان الله! لعل الخروج على الطاغية بشار الأسد هو أكثر أنواع الخروج شرعية في كل الثورات العربية التي مرت بأمتنا الآن؛ إذ إنهم لا يخرجون على حاكم مسلم، إنما يخرجون على طائفة مجرمة خرجت عن دين الله عز وجل، وعبدت بشرًا من دون الله تعالى، وقتلت من السُّنَّة مَنْ قتلت، وتعاونت مع أعداء الله عز وجل.



ومن ثَمَّ أقول لأهلنا في سوريا: أبشروا، لقد حققتم -والله- إنجازات أكثر بكثير من طموحاتنا في هذه الفترة، لا تظنوا أن الزمن قد طال بكم في ثورتكم.. أبدًا لم يطل، المخاض دائمًا مؤلم، وميلاد الأمة صعب، والتغيير يحتاج إلى رجال.. يحتاج إلى بذل وتضحية، ما زلتم على الطريق. بل أقول: أبشروا لقد قطعتم معظم الطريق؛ لأنكم قتلتم الخوف الذي في صدوركم، وهذا من أكبر إنجازات الثورة في سوريا.



وأقول أيضًا لشعب سوريا: أبشروا، أنتم قتلتم الخوف الذي كان في قلوبكم، هذا هو الثأر الأول لشهداء حماة التي حاصرها المجرم حافظ الأسد -عليه لعنة الله- بدبابات وطائرات ومدرعات وقتل منها في شهر فبراير 1982م أكثر من ثلاثين ألف مسلم..!!



هل تتخيلون هذا الرقم؟! هل سمعتم به في فلسطين على أيدي الصهاينة؟! لعلكم تعجبون إذا عرفتم أن مجموع مَنْ قُتل من الفلسطينيين في كامل الفترة التي احتلها فيها الصهاينة وقبلها الإنجليز لا يرقى إلى هذا الرقم..!! في شهر واحد فعل هذا المجرم هذه الأفاعيل؛ ولذلك سكتت الصرخة في قلوب السوريين على مدار تسعة وعشرين عامًا، ما قامت حركة اعتراض في سوريا على النظام طوال هذه الفترة؛ فقد ذاقوا الألم والمرارة في حماة وفي حلب وفي غيرها من بلاد سوريا، وصار الصالحون إما منفيين وإما قتلى وإما معتقلين يُعذبون ليل نهار..



ووالله! قابلتُ شيخًا من شيوخ الأردن، هُدِّد بالتعذيب في سجن من سجون الأردن، فقيل له: تُعذب على الطريقة الصهيونية أم على الطريقة السورية؟ فقال: أستحلفكم بالله على الطريقة الصهيونية؛ لما يسمعون من بشاعة التعذيب على أيدي النصيريين في سوريا. بشاعة لا تتخيلونها! وقمع لا تتخيلونه! وسيطرة من قوى الأمن الغاشمة والشبيحة (البلطجية) على كل محاور الدولة من شمالها إلى جنوبها، ومن شرقها إلى غربها، أضعاف أضعاف ما كنا نعانيه في مصر من النظام البائد..



وقد زرتُ سوريا بنفسي ورأيت حالة الشعب وحالة الخوف والرعب والهلع التي زرعوها في قلب كل إنسان يعيش على هذه الأرض، كان هذا قبل الثورة بستة أشهر تقريبًا، فلما حدثت الثورة في سوريا كانت أول كلمة قلتُها: سبحان الله! هذا فعل رب العالمين؛ فالمعطيات التي كانت في أيدينا تقول: إنه من المحال أن تقوم ثورة في سوريا بعد هذا الإجرام الذي تم في حماة، وبعد هذا القمع، وبعد هذه الجاسوسية التي وضعها النظام السوري في شعبه في كل أطرافه، حتى صار كل إنسان يخشى من جاره، يخشى من أخيه أن يتلصص عليه وينقل أخباره إلى النظام المجرم.



الآن يا شعب سوريا أنتم ثأرتم لشهداء حماة، فأكملوا الطريق.. قلوبنا معكم.. نرفع أيدينا صباح مساء ندعو لكم بالتمكين، وأن يرينا الله فيكم دعوة حبيبنا بالبركة في أرضكم وفي شعبكم؛ "اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَنَا فِي شَأْمِنَا" (رواه البخاري).



وها هو النظام السوري يتهاوى أمامكم، لا تظنوه قويًّا، إذ كلما ازدادت المتاريس حول الظالمين دلَّ ذلك على ضعفهم؛ إذ ما وضعوا المتاريس حولهم إلا لأنهم رأوا الشعب أقوى منهم. افقهوا هذه الحقيقة جيدًا.. افقهوا أن النظام مهما بدت لكم قوته وضراوته، فإنه هشٌّ لا قيمة له، لا عقيدة له، لا قضية له.. مجموعة من اللصوص والمجرمين والفاسدين، أنَّى لهم النصرة من رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى؟! فالله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم.



وأقول لأهلنا في سوريا: لا تضعوا أيديكم أبدًا في أيدي الغرب، فهؤلاء ما يريدون إلا مصالحهم، فهل تريدون أن تخرجوا من حكم واحتلال نُصيريّ إلى احتلال غربي؟ لذا ينبغي أن تعتمدوا اعتمادًا كاملاً على الله عز وجل؛ فالنصر قريب للغاية إنْ عرفتم من أين يأتي {وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللهِ} [آل عمران: 126]. فإذا طرقتم باب الله عز وجل بقوَّة، فاعلموا أن الله سيفتح لكم الطريق للنصر إن شاء الله {قُلْ عَسَى أَن يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا} [الإسراء: 51].



وليعلم إخواننا في سوريا أن الله عز وجل لا ينصر هذا الدين إلا بأهله الكرام، إلا بعقيدة صحيحة، إلا بعبادة سليمة، إلا بتوجُّه واضح إليه سبحانه وتعالى. أما المبتدعون والمبدلون والمغيرون، فهؤلاء لا ينصرون دين الله عز وجل. فأبشروا يا أهل سوريا، واستمروا في ثورتكم، وارفعوا راياتكم، وأعلنوا توجُّهكم واضحًا: ما قُمنا إلا لله عز وجل، ودفاعًا عن حرمات الدين. أسأل الله أن ينزل عليكم بركاته ورحماته، وأن يُمَكِّن لكم ولعامَّة المسلمين الصالحين في بقاع الأرض جميعًا.



وأخيرًا يجب علينا أن نجعل قضية الشعب السوري حيَّة في قلوبنا وفي أقلامنا وفي صفحات الإنترنت وفي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، وفي أحاديثنا بيننا وبين بعضنا.. بيننا وبين أُسَرنا.. بيننا وبين أصدقائنا؛ إذ إن ذلك يُحدث حركة شعبية في مصر وفي عامة البلاد العربية والإسلامية، وهذا له مردود على من يحكم هذه البلاد. ومن ثَمَّ لا بد من ضغطٍ على هذه الحكومات التي تحكم بلاد المسلمين؛ ليكون لها أثر فاعل في تغيير الأوضاع في سوريا، ولن يكون ذلك إلا بتوجُّه شعبي ناحية هذا الأمر؛ فلو شعر حكام البلاد أن هذا أمر هامشي لا يشغل إلا طائفة قليلة من الشعب، فإنهم لا يضعون ذلك في أولويَّاتهم.



وبشارة أتوقعها وأختم بها: أن الله عز وجل لو أكرم مصر بحكومة إسلامية، وأكرم سوريا بحكومة إسلامية، فإني أعتقد أن اليهود لن يقاتلوا أصلاً في فلسطين، ولكن سيحزمون أمتعتهم ويخرجون من البلاد دون قتال كما فعل بنو قينقاع وبنو النضير وبنو قريظة؛ فقد أجلى حبيبنا الأولى والثانية وقتل الثالثة بعد خياناتهم وغدرهم بالمسلمين، ما دار بينهم وبين المسلمين في المدينة قتال. فاليهود ليست لهم طاقة بحرب المسلمين الصادقين، ومن ثَمَّ فتحرير سوريا وتحرير مصر من العلمانية والمذاهب الأرضية، والعودة إلى الله عز وجل كفيلة -بإذن الله- بتحقيق الحلم الكبير وتحقيق الأمل الذي عشنا ننتظره بتحرير فلسطين كلها، وبالصلاة في مسرى رسول الله .



أسأل الله عز وجل أن يُنزِل عليكم ثباتًا من عنده, وأن يستعملكم لنصرة دينه, وأن يخلص نياتكم, ويصلح أعمالكم, ويحسن خواتيمكم, ويهلك عدوكم, ويشفي صدوركم وصدور المؤمنين.. إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.



وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

 ملحوظة: هذا المقال مأخوذ من خطبة (لبيك سوريا) للدكتور راغب السرجاني

المصدر : رسالة إلى أهلنا في سوريا

----------


## slaf elaf

المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر محاضرة فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمحافظة بورسعيد 

المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر

----------


## slaf elaf

في تصريح خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام تعليقًا على أحداث ماسبيرو أمس الأحد 9-10-2011م, أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام على أن هناك من يريد تفويت أي فرصة تدعو لاستقرار هذا البلد, ومنتهى آمال هؤلاء أن تحدث حالة فوضى عارمة تُدخل مصر والمصريين في أنفاق مظلمة.

 وشدد فضيلته على أن واجب العقلاء الآن هو تفويت هذه الفرصة على هؤلاء المغرضين, والتحلي بالحكمة في مناقشة القضية وعدم إثارتها في التصريحات الإعلامية, فضلاً عن عدم الدخول في صراعات جانبية لا معنى لها في هذا الوقت الحساس والخطير في تاريخ مصر.

قال الدكتور راغب السرجاني: إن الحل الوحيد لما تمر به مصر الآن من أزمة هو إصلاح القلوب، مشيرًا إلى إن هذا الحل قد لا يخطر على بال محلل سياسي، أو متابع للأحداث.

وأوضح فضيلته أن هذا الحل ليس كلام دراويش أو مشايخ، وإنما إصلاح القلوب هو الطريق الوحيد للخروج الآمن في مثل هذه الظروف الصعبة.

وبيَّن فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن صلاح القلب هو ما يهدينا إلى الطريق الأرشد في القضايا السياسية والعسكرية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية.

وأكد فضيلته أن انتشار الأمن والتمكين وإعلاء كلمة الله تعالى لن يكون إلا بصلاح القلب أولاً، وهذا مصداقًا لقول الله تعالى: {لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَنْزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحًا قَرِيبًا} [الفتح: 18].

وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أنه يخطئ من يظن -من المحللين والمفسرين للقرارات السياسية والعسكرية الناجحة- أن العبقرية وحدها هي السر الوحيد في توفيق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أخذه من قرارات مناسبة في حياته، سواء العسكرية منها أو السياسية، وإنما السبب الأول في ذلك هو صلاح القلب وحسن الصلة بالله تعالى، الذي أنار قلبه وبصيرته، سواء في بدر أو الخندق أو غيرها من الغزوات.

وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى العديد من علامات صلاح القلوب، والتي منها الإيمان بالله تعالى، وحسن التوكل عليه، وجميل التصديق بالله تعالى بلا زيغ يمينًا أو شمالاً.

وبيَّن فضيلته أن صلاح القلوب هو الطريق السليم لما يحمله من نور رباني يقود الرجل السياسي والاقتصادي والعسكري إلى حسن الاختيار واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة؛ وذلك لقوله تعالى: {أَفَمَنْ شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلاَمِ فَهُوَ عَلَى نُورٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَوَيْلٌ لِلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُبِينٍ} [الزمر: 22].

المصدر : بعد أحداث ماسبيرو يجب التحلي بالحكمة

----------


## slaf elaf

المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
الحمد لله والصّلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 





محاضرة فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمحافظة بورسعيد
بعنوان المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر





القى فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني محاضرة بعنوان المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر بمسجد التوفيقي ببورسعيد.
ووصف فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني موضوع المحاضرة بأنه من أخطر الموضوعات التي ينبغي أن يتناولها المسلمون في زماننا الآن لأننا في فترة حساسة للغاية ليس في تاريخ مصر فقط ولكن في تاريخ العالم أجمع وقد شاء لنا الله أن نختبر في هذه الفترة ونسأل عنها إن السنة الحالية قد تكون حجر الزاوية التي تنطلق منها الأمة الإسلامية لمكانتها التي تستحقها {كنتم خير أمة اخرجت للناس}, وإن خيرية الأمة وشهادتها على الأمم السابقة لن تكون بدون تمسكها وحفظها للقرآن والسنة وهما المرجعية السليمة للأمة.

وفي هذه الفترة يتم عرض مناهج غير إسلامية تسمى ليبرالية وعلمانية ويتم الترويج لها بقوة في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ويتسائل الناس ماذا نتبع وعلى أي منها نسير؟ وتأتي الإجابة بأنه لا يمكن أن نتبع سوى المنهج الإسلامي وذلك لان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تضلوا بعدي ابدا" والتمسك يدل على أنه سوف يكون هناك سخرية وصعوبة واستهزاء وأيضًا لن تضلوا تشمل أننا لن نضل سياسيًا أو اقتصاديًا أو أمنيًا أو حتى في علاقاتنا الخارجية والداخلية.

وهذه المناهج التي تعرض الآن وتخالف الاسلام وتختلف عنه والتي قد يتكلم اصحابها بحجة قد تكون مقنعه او لحنا في الكلام - وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن من البيان لسحرا" - قد تنبأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال فيها "إنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافًا كثيرا فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي عضوا عليها بالنواجذ".

علينا أن نتبع من كان يحمل راية إعزاز هذا الدين ومرضاة الله عز وجل وإتباع سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد قال رب العالمين في كتابه الكريم :{وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالاً مُّبِيناً} [الأحزاب: 36].

وحذر من ينخدع بالاسباب التي يدعيها البعض لعدم تحكيم الشريعة الإسلامية في هذا الوقت لأنها غير مناسبة للزمان أو المكان أو الظروف لان ذلك غير صحيح ولن تجد منهج يبحث للإنسان عن سعادة الدنيا والآخرة سوى المنهج الإسلامي كما حذر أن يسكت أهل الحق والعلم وألا يصدعوا به أمام هؤلاء.

كما نفى أن يكون الاسلام ضد العلم أو التعلم بل الدولة الإسلامية الصحيحة متقدمة علميًا وتعظم قيمة العلم والعلماء وفي نفس الوقت فإن المنهج العلماني لا يعود للعلم أو يُسمى به ولكنه يعود على العالم المنظور ولا يعترف بالبعث والحساب وهو نتاج ما أحدثته ديكتاتورية الكنيسة في عصور سابقة وتضييق على العلماء ما دفعهم للكفر بحكم الكنيسة ودينها للتحرر من تلك القبضة وهذا كله غير موجود عندنا في الإسلام بل إن "العلماء ورثة الأنبياء" كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وتسائل .. ولماذا استورد منهج غربي طالما أن عندي منهج كامل متكامل؟ قد نأخذ بنظرية جديدة في الطب أو الفلك أو غيرها إذا كانت متوافقة مع الإسلام ولكن لا يمكن أن نستورد أمور القانون والتشريع لأنها نزلت في كتاب الله عز وجل وحذر من يقول بأنه علماني مسلم بأنه لا يستقيم الامرين فالإسلام يتعارض مع العلمانية والإسلام كل متكامل لا يمكن أن تأخذ ببعضه وتترك ببعض فمن يفعل ذلك لا يفهم طبيعة الدين.

وأن من يظن أن الشريعة تحرم حياة الناس وتحرمهم من ملذات الحياة مخطئ تمامًا فالأصل في الامور الإباحة والدليل أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يعد الطعام المباح في حين أن الطعام المحرم يعد على أصابع اليدين ومثلها أمور الإقتصاد وذلك لأن الله عز وجل هو من خلقنا وهو من أنزل إلينا الشريعة التي تنظم حياتنا فلن تجد أفضل من دليل الصانع لتسير عليه صنعته.

كما ضرب عدة أمثلة من الدول الإسكندنافية وغيرها من الدول الاوروبية ذات الرفاهية العالية والتي تطبق تلك المناهج بأنها تمتلئ بحوادث الانتحار والجريمة وتعد تجارة الرقيق الابيض والسلاح والمخدرات من أكثر التجارات رواجًا في تلك الدول فماذ قدمت لهم تلك المناهج؟ وكيف كانت حلا لمشاكلهم؟ وهذا لأنها مناهج مادية ولا يوجد بها ما يوجد بالإسلام من صيانة للمادة والروح.

كما ضرب مثلاً هامًا للغاية يجب على كل مسلم ان يتفكر فيه فقد حدث مع سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب والذي قال عنه النبي أنه لو كان نبي بعدي لكان عمر فقد روي أن النبي وجد معه صحيفة من التوراة يقرأ فيها فاشتد غضبه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له "امتهوكون -أي متحيرون- فيها يا ابن الخطاب والذي نفسي بيده لو كان موسى ابن عمران حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني".

المصدر : المرجعية الإسلامية وضرورتها لنهضة مصر

----------


## nariman

فعلا..ده صحيح
 ليه نستورد منهج غربي أو أي طابع تاني في حين عندنا منهج كامل متكامل لكل العصور

شكرا لك سلاف

----------


## slaf elaf

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصومال .. د/ راغب السرجاني



كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو القدوة والمثَلَ في كل أمر، وفي أمر إغاثة الملهوفين، ونجدة المكروبين؛ فعن أنس بن مالك قال: "كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَحْسَنَ النَّاسِ، وَكَانَ أَجْوَدَ النَّاسِ، وَكَانَ أَشْجَعَ النَّاسِ، وَلَقَدْ فَزِعَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ فَانْطَلَقَ نَاسٌ قِبَلَ الصَّوْتِ، فَتَلَقَّاهُمْ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَاجِعًا وَقَدْ سَبَقَهُمْ إلى الصَّوْتِ وَهُوَ عَلَى فَرَسٍ لأَبِي طَلْحَةَ عُرْيٍ[1] فِي عُنُقِهِ السَّيْفُ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: "لَمْ تُرَاعُوا لَمْ تُرَاعُوا"[2]. وهذا لشدَّة إغاثته صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس، وخوفه عليهم، وحفظه لهم، ثم هو يُعلِّم المسلمين أن يكونوا كذلك.



كما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يحثُّ على التكافل، ويمدح مَنْ يقوم بذلك؛ فعن أبي موسى -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ الأَشْعَرِيِّينَ إِذَا أَرْمَلُوا[3] فِي الْغَزْوِ أَوْ قَلَّ طَعَامُ عِيَالِهِمْ بِالمَدِينَةِ، جَمَعُوا مَا كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ، ثُمَّ اقْتَسَمُوهُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي إِنَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ، فَهُمْ مِنِّي وَأَنَا مِنْهُمْ"[4]. قال ابن حجر: أي هم مُتَّصلون بي...[5]. وذلك غاية الشرف للمسلم.



وفي حديث آخر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُؤَكِّد على قوَّة الترابط بين المؤمنين فيُشَبِّههم بالبناء المتماسك؛ فعن أبي موسى -رضي الله عنه- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "الْمُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ كَالْبُنْيَانِ يَشُدُّ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا"[6]. وعند البخاري: "ثُمَّ شَبَّكَ بَيْنَ أَصَابِعِهِ..."[7]. والتشبيك بين الأصابع هو بيانٌ لوجه التشبيه أيضًا؛ أي يشدُّ بعضهم بعضًا مثل هذا الشدِّ[8]، قاله ابن حجر. ومعلوم أن البنيان كما يشدُّ بعضه بعضًا، قد يهدم بعضه بعضًا؛ فإنه إِنْ ضعف بعضُ البناء يُؤَثِّر ويُضعِف بقيَّته، ولا يبقى للجانب القويِّ نفع إن تهدَّم الجانب الضعيف، وكذلك المسلم مع أخيه إن تَرَك أخاه يضعف ويسقط، لا تبقى له قيمة في الحياة.



كما يُرْوَى عن عبد الله بن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الْمُسْلِمُ أَخُو الْمُسْلِمِ؛ لاَ يَظْلِمُهُ وَلاَ يُسْلِمُهُ، وَمَنْ كَانَ فِي حَاجَةِ أَخِيهِ كَانَ اللهُ فِي حَاجَتِهِ، وَمَنْ فَرَّجَ عَنْ مُسْلِمٍ كُرْبَةً فَرَّجَ اللهُ عَنْهُ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرُبَاتِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ، وَمَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمًا سَتَرَهُ اللهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ"[9]. قال النووي: "في هذا فضل إعانة المسلم وتفريج الكرب عنه وستر زَلاَّته، ويدخل في كشف الكربة وتفريجها مَنْ أزالها بماله أو جاهه أو مساعدته، والظاهر أنه يدخل فيه مَنْ أزالها بإشارته ورأيه ودلالته"[10]. وهذا صريح في أنَّ التكافل وإغاثة الملهوف من حقوق الأُخُوَّة الإسلامية التي شدَّد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها كثيرًا.



وقد قال ابن تيمية حول المعنى نفسه (إغاثة الملهوف): "... ثم كل نفع وخير يُوَصِّله (أي الحاكم) إلى الخَلْق هو من جنس الزكاة، فمِن أعظم العبادات سدُّ الفاقات، وقضاء الحاجات، ونصر المظلوم، وإغاثة الملهوف"[11]. فانظر إلى الإمام الفقيه ابن تيمية وقد جعل إغاثة الملهوف من أعظم العبادات؛ وذلك فَهْمٌ عظيم للإسلام.



كما أنَّ في عدم التكافل والإغاثة والنصرة خذلانًا للمسلم، وفيه ما فيه من العقاب من ربِّ العالمين سبحانه وتعالى؛ ومن ثَمَّ كان تحذير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شديدًا لمن تقاعس عن نصرة أخيه المسلم؛ فعن جابر بن عبد الله وأبي طلحة الأنصاري قالا: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَا مِنِ امْرِئٍ يَخْذُلُ امْرَأً مُسْلِمًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ تُنْتَهَكُ فِيهِ حُرْمَتُهُ وَيُنْتَقَصُ فِيهِ مِنْ عِرْضِهِ؛ إِلاَّ خَذَلَهُ اللهُ فِي مَوْطِنٍ يُحِبُّ فِيهِ نُصْرَتَهُ، وَمَا مِنِ امْرِئٍ يَنْصُرُ مُسْلِمًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ يُنْتَقَصُ فِيهِ مِنْ عِرْضِهِ وَيُنْتَهَكُ فِيهِ مِنْ حُرْمَتِهِ؛ إِلاَّ نَصَرَهُ اللهُ فِي مَوْطِنٍ يُحِبُّ نُصْرَتَهُ"[12].



كل هذا يدفعنا إلى أن نسأل: ماذا كان يفعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان بين أظهرنا ورأى أو سمع ما يحدث في الصومال؟



دعونا نستعرض موقفًا مشابهًا عاصره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنرى ردَّ فعله للأزمة.. يقول جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه: "كُنَّا عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي صَدْرِ النَّهَارِ، قَالَ: فَجَاءَهُ قَوْمٌ حُفَاةٌ عُرَاةٌ مُجْتَابِي النِّمَارِ أَوِ الْعَبَاءِ، مُتَقَلِّدِي السُّيُوفِ، عَامَّتُهُمْ مِنْ مُضَرَ، بَلْ كُلُّهُمْ مِنْ مُضَرَ، فَتَمَعَّرَ وَجْهُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمَا رَأَى بِهِمْ مِنَ الْفَاقَةِ، فَدَخَلَ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ، فَأَمَرَ بِلالاً فَأَذَّنَ وَأَقَامَ، فَصَلَّى ثُمَّ خَطَبَ فَقَالَ: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ} إلى آخر الآية {إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا} [النساء: 1] والآية التي في الحشر: {اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللهَ} [الحشر: 18] "تَصَدَّقَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ دِينَارِهِ، مِنْ دِرْهَمِهِ، مِنْ ثَوْبِهِ، مِنْ صَاعِ بُرِّهِ، مِنْ صَاعِ تَمْرِهِ". حَتَّى قال: "وَلَوْ بِشِقِّ تَمْرَةٍ". قال: فجاء رجلٌ من الأنصار بِصُرَّةٍ كَادَتْ كَفُّهُ تعجز عنها، بل قد عجزت، قال: ثمَّ تَتَابَعَ الناسُ، حتَّى رأيتُ كَوْمَيْنِ من طعامٍ وثيابٍ، حتَّى رأيت وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَتَهَلَّلُ، كَأَنَّهُ مُذْهَبَةٌ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَنْ سَنَّ فِي الإِسْلامِ سُنَّةً حَسَنَةً، فَلَهُ أَجْرُهَا، وَأَجْرُ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا بَعْدَهُ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَنْقُصَ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْءٌ، وَمَنْ سَنَّ فِي الإِسْلامِ سُنَّةً سَيِّئَةً، كَانَ عَلَيْهِ وِزْرُهَا وَوِزْرُ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَنْقُصَ مِنْ أَوْزَارِهِمْ شَيْءٌ"[13].



ألا ما أروع هذا الموقف وأرحمه!



لقد رفض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبقى المسلمون سلبيين عند رؤية الفاقة والفقر عند إخوانهم، فخطب في الناس وحفَّزهم أن ينفقوا ليرحموا إخوانهم، وعدَّد أنواع الإنفاق؛ فذكر الأموال والأطعمة والملابس، ولم يقصد بندائه الأغنياء فقط، بل خاطب الفقراء كذلك، ودعا مَنْ ليس معه إلاَّ تمرة أن يتصدَّق بشقِّها! هذا كله مع قوم لم يسألوا الصدقة، فكيف بأهلنا في الصومال وقد ذاعت أخبارهم، ومدُّوا أيديهم مضطرين إلى أهل المشرق والمغرب؟!



بل إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ما هو أكثر من ذلك؛ حيث سمع بأمر محتاجين من المسلمين، ولم يكن معه ولا مع أصحابه ما يُنجدهم به، فاضطر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يستدين من يهودي حتى يُغيث الملهوفين من المسلمين! رأينا ذلك في قصة إسلام الحبر اليهودي زيد بن سَعْنة، وفيها -كما يروي زيد بن سعنة نفسه فيقول-: "إنه لم يبقَ من علامات النبوة شيء إلاَّ وقد عرفتها في وجه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حين نظرتُ إليه، إلاَّ اثنتين لم أُخبرهما منه: يسبق حلمه جهله، ولا يزيده شدَّة الجهل عليه إلاَّ حِلمًا، فكنتُ أتلطَّف له لأن أُخالطه فأعرف حلمه وجهله.



قال: فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحجرات، ومعه علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، فأتاه رجل على راحلته كالبدوي، فقال: يا رسول الله، قرية بني فلان قد أسلموا ودخلوا في الإسلام، وكنت أخبرتهم أنهم إن أسلموا أتاهم الرزق رغدًا، وقد أصابهم شدَّة وقحط من الغيث، وأنا أخشى -يا رسول الله- أن يخرجوا من الإسلام طمعًا كما دخلوا فيه طمعًا، فإن رأيت أن تُرسِل إليهم من يُغيثهم به فعلت. قال: فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى رجل جانبه -أراه عمر رضي الله عنه- فقال: ما بقي منه شيء يا رسول الله.



قال زيد بن سعنة: فدنوتُ إليه، فقلتُ له: يا محمد، هل لك أن تبيعني تمرًا معلومًا من حائط بني فلان إلى أجل كذا وكذا؟ فقال: "لا يَا يَهُودِيُّ، وَلَكِنِّي أَبِيعُكَ تَمْرًا مَعْلُومًا إلى أَجْلِ كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَلا تُسَمِّي حَائِطَ بني فُلانٍ". قلت: نعم. فبايَعَنِي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأطلقت همياني[14]، فأعطيته ثمانين مثقالاً من ذهب في تمر معلوم إلى أجل كذا وكذا، قال: فأعطاها الرجلَ"[15].



فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا يبيع مقدمًا كمية من التمر لم تتوفَّر لديه بعدُ، ليأخذ ثمنها بسرعة، فيُغيث به ملهوفين من المسلمين، خاصة وأنه يخشى عليهم من ترك الدين والفتنة لأجل الفقر.



ألا يكشف لنا كل ذلك ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سيفعله لو كان معنا وسمع عن مجاعات الصومال، وسمع كذلك عن حملات التنصير بها؟!



ثم ألم يكن متوقَّعًا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون له دور في مسألة الاقتتال الرهيب الذي يدور بين الأشقاء المسلمين في الصومال؟!



إن التقاتل بين المسلمين أمر وارد الحدوث؛ بل هو متوقَّع جدًّا لأسباب كثيرة، ولقد تاقت نفس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأُمَّة لا يحدث فيها تصارع، لكن لم يتحقَّق له ذلك! فقد روى سعد بن أبي وقاص -رضي الله عنه- أَنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَقْبَلَ ذات يومٍ من العاليَة، حتَّى إذا مرَّ بمسجد بني معاوية دخل فركع فيه ركعتين، وصلَّينا معه، ودعا ربَّه طويلاً، ثمَّ انصرف إلينا، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي ثَلاَثًا فَأَعْطَانِي ثِنْتَيْنِ وَمَنَعَنِي وَاحِدَةً: سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي أَنْ لاَ يُهْلِكَ أُمَّتِي بِالسَّنَةِ[16] فَأَعْطَانِيهَا، وَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ لاَ يُهْلِكَ أُمَّتِي بِالْغَرَقِ فَأَعْطَانِيهَا، وَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ لاَ يَجْعَلَ بَأْسَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ فَمَنَعَنِيهَا"[17].



ولما كان الأمر متوقَّعًا لهذه الدرجة كان لا بُدَّ من إيجاد آليات محدَّدة لفكِّ هذا الصراع في حال حدوثه؛ ومن ثَمَّ أراد الله عز وجل أن تحدث بعض هذه الصراعات بين الصحابة في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم لنرى ردَّ فعله، ونعرف أسلوبه في حلِّ مثل هذه المعضلات.



ومن أشهر هذه الصراعات ما دار بين الأوس والخزرج بعد شهور قليلة من قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة.. فقد روى زيد بن أسلم -رضي الله عنه- أن شاس بن قيس -وكان شيخًا قد عسا[18] في الجاهلية عظيم الكفر، شديد الطعن على المسلمين، شديد الحسد لهم- قد مرَّ على نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأوس والخزرج في مجلس قد جمعهم يتحدثون فيه، فغاظه ما رأى من أُلفتهم وجماعتهم وصلاح ذات بينهم على الإسلام، بعد الذي كان بينهم من العداوة في الجاهلية، فقال: قد اجتمع ملأ بني قيلة بهذه البلاد، والله! ما لنا معهم إذا اجتمع ملؤهم بها من قرار. فأمر فتى شابًّا معه من يهود فقال: اعمد إليهم فاجلس معهم، ثم ذكِّرهم يوم بُعاث وما كان قبله، وأَنْشِدْهم بعض ما كانوا يتقاولون فيه من الأشعار..



وكان يوم بعاث يومًا اقتتلت فيه الأوس والخزرج، وكان الظفر فيه للأوس على الخزرج، ففعل فتكلَّم القوم عند ذلك، وتنازعوا وتفاخروا؛ حتى تواثب رجلان من الحيين على الرُّكَبِ[19]؛ أوس بن قيظي أحد بني حارثة من الأوس، وجَبَّار بن صخر أحد بني سلمة من الخزرج، فتقاولا، ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه: إن شئتم والله رددناها الآن جدعة. وغضب الفريقان جميعًا، وقالوا: قد فعلنا؛ السلاح السلاح! موعدكم الظاهرة. والظاهرة الحرَّة، فخرجوا إليها، وانضمَّت الأوس بعضها إلى بعض، والخزرج بعضها إلى بعض على دعواهم التي كانوا عليها في الجاهلية.



فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فخرج إليهم فيمن معه من المهاجرين من أصحابه، حتى جاءهم، فقال: "يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، اللهَ اللهَ! أَبِدَعْوَى الجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَأَنَا بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاكُمُ اللهُ إلى الإِسْلامِ، وَأَكْرَمَكُمْ بِهِ، وَقَطَعَ بِهِ عَنْكُمْ أَمْرَ الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، وَاسْتَنْقَذَكُمْ بِهِ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ، وَأَلَّفَ بِهِ بَيْنَكُمْ، تَرْجِعُونَ إلى مَا كُنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ كُفَّارًا؟". فعرف القوم أنها نزغة من الشيطان وكيد من عدوهم لهم؛ فأَلْقَوُا السلاح من أيديهم، وبَكَوْا وعانق الرجال بعضهم بعضًا، ثم انصرفوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سامعين مطيعين، قد أطفأ الله عنهم كيد عدوِّ الله شاس، وأنزل الله في شأن شاس بن قيس وما صنع: {قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ وَاللهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا تَعْمَلُونَ} إلى قوله: {وَمَا اللهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ} [آل عمران: 98، 99]. وأنزل في أوس بن قيظي وجبار بن صخر ومَنْ كان معهما من قومهما الذين صنعوا ما صنعوا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ} إلى قوله: {وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 100-105][20].



لقد وضح لنا في هذا الموقف بعض ملامح الحلِّ لأزمة الصراع بين الأشقاء؛ ومنها:



أولاً: وجود شخصية إسلامية معتبَرَة يقبل كلامها كلا الطرفين.



وثانيًا: حركة سريعة من هذه الشخصية دون انتظار لدماء وأشلاء.



وثالثًا: عدم سؤال عن الأسباب الأصلية للقتال؛ لأن لكل واحد دوافعه المنطقية من وجهة نظره، والتي يمكن أن تفتح بابًا للجدال لا حدَّ له.



ورابعًا: التذكير بالله، وهذا يتطلَّب أن يكون الطرفان يعتبران برأي الشريعة في المسألة، ويغلب عليهما رُوح الإيمان.



وخامسًا: التذكير بذكريات الفرقة المؤلمة واحتمالات تكرار المأساة إن حدث الشقاق.



وسادسًا: الكشف عن مخططات الأعداء -الذين يُسعدهم هذا الصراع- والبحث عن المستفيدين منه.



هذه بعض الملامح لحلِّ النزاع بين الأشقاء المسلمين، ولا شكَّ أن هناك غيرها يمكن استنباطه من مواقف السيرة المختلفة، ولكن المؤكَّد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن ليدع أزمة مثل التي نراها في الصومال دون أن يكون له دور في إصلاحها!




[1] فرس عُرْي: لا سرج عليه.

[2] البخاري: كتاب الجهاد والسير: باب الحمائل وتعليق السيف بالعنق (2751)، ومسلم: كتاب الفضائل، باب في شجاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تقدُّمه للحرب (2307).

[3] أي: فني زادهم، وأصله من الرَّمْل كأنهم لصقوا بالرمل من القلَّة. انظر: ابن حجر: فتح الباري 5/130.

[4] البخاري: كتاب الشركة، باب الشركة في الطعام والنهد والعروض (2354)، ومسلم: كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب من فضائل الأشعريين رضي الله عنهم (2500).

[5] ابن حجر: فتح الباري 5/130.

[6] البخاري: كتاب الأدب، باب تعاون المؤمنين بعضهم بعضًا (5680)، ومسلم: كتاب البر والصلة، باب تراحم المؤمنين وتعاطفهم وتعاضدهم (2585).

[7] البخاري: كتاب الأدب، باب تعاون المؤمنين بعضهم بعضًا (5680).

[8] ابن حجر: فتح الباري 10/450.

[9] البخاري: كتاب المظالم، باب لا يظلم المسلمُ المسلمَ ولا يسلمه (2310)، ومسلم: كتاب البر والصلة والآداب، باب تحريم الظلم (2580).

[10] النووي: المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج، دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، 1392هـ، 16/135.

[11] ابن تيمية: مجموع الفتاوى 28/243.

[12] أبو داود: كتاب الأدب، باب من رد عن مسلم غيبة (4884)، وأحمد (16415)، والبيهقي: السنن الكبرى، (16459)، والطبراني: المعجم الكبير (4739)، والأوسط (8642)، وقال الهيثمي: رواه أبو داود، رواه الطبراني في الأوسط، وإسناده حسن. انظر: مجمع الزوائد، 7/ 267، وقال الألباني: حسن. انظر صحيح الجامع (5690).

[13] مسلم: كتاب الزكاة، باب الحث على الصدقة ولو بشق تمرة أو كلمة طيبة وأنها حجاب من النار (1017)، وأحمد (19197)، والنسائي (2335)، وابن حبان (3308).

[14] الهميان: كيس للنفقة يُشَدُّ في الوسط.

[15] ابن حبان: كتاب البر والإحسان، باب الصدق والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر (288)، والحاكم (6547) وقال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه. والبيهقي (11066)، والطبراني: المعجم الكبير 5/164، وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد: روى ابن ماجه منه طرفًا، ورواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات. انظر: مجمع الزوائد 8/240.

[16] بالسَّنَة؛ أي: بالقَحْط العامِّ.

[17] مسلم: كتاب الفتن وأشراط الساعة، باب هلاك هذه الأمة بعضهم ببعض (2890)، وابن ماجه (3951)، وأحمد (1516)، وابن حبان (7237)، والحاكم (8579).

[18] عسا؛ أي: كبر وأسنَّ.

[19] كانوا إذا تخاصموا جلسوا على الركب. انظر: ابن منظور: لسان العرب 14/131، 15/417.

[20] ابن هشام: السيرة النبوية 1/556، 557، والواحدي: أسباب نزول القرآن ص116، 117، وقال المحقق: هذه القصة لم تَرِدْ في حديث صحيح مسند، وإنما هي مراسيل وأحاديث ضعيفة، ولعلَّهُ يشدُّ بعضها بعضًا فيُثبت أصل الرواية، والله تعالى أعلم. والسيوطي: لباب النقول في أسباب النزول ص44، 45، والسهيلي: الروض الأنف 4/253، وقال الشوكاني: رويت هذه القصة مختصرة ومطولة من طرق. انظر: فتح القدير 1/421، 422.

المصدر : الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصومال

----------


## slaf elaf

مستقبل النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني



صدر حديثا لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو اتحاد علماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام كتاب مستقبل النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية عن دار أقلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة، حيث يتناول الكتاب لمحة سريعة عن القانون الإسلامي الباهر، والخاص بالتعامل مع النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية.

فكرة الكتاب

بعد أن منَّ الله تعالى على العالم العربي والإسلامي بنشوب ثورات التحرير بدءًا بتونس ثم مصر، وما تلاهما من دول؛ ثارت عدَّة قضايا للمناقشة والجدال السياسي والشرعي في مصر خاصة، وكان أهمها قضية مستقبل النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية.

لذلك كانت فكرة هذا الكتاب لتذيل اللبس والتخوف لدى النصارى، فالشريعة الإسلامية تمثِّل بالنسبة لكثير منهم لغزًا لا يعرفون حدوده وأبعاده، ويجهلون موقفهم فيه، بل هناك مَنْ يُخَوِّفهم منه ويُشعرهم أنهم سيكونون خلالها مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية.

كما تضمنت فكرة الكتاب بيان جمال التشريعات والأحكام المتعلقة بالنصارى في الدولة الإسلامية من خلال توضيح حقوقهم وواجباتهم.
مختصر الكتاب

يناقش الكتاب هذه القضية الشائكة من زوايا عدة، نجملها فيما يحتويه هذا الكتاب من أوراق وفصول.
يحتوي الكتاب على ثمانية فصول يتناول كل فصل منها جانب من جوانب علاقة النصارى بالدولة الإسلامية.

فالفصل الأول يناقش روح الشريعة في التعامل مع النصارى في داخل الدولة الإسلامية، هذه الروح هي روح الرفق والرأفة، وهي روح سائدة في كل التفاصيل بشكل لا يخفى على المنصفين.

وأما الفصل الثاني فيتناول مسألة التقارب بين المسلمين والنصارى، فقد كان الله بسابق علمه يعلم أن النصارى سيكونون أقرب إلى المسلمين من اليهود أو غيرهم؛ وأنهم سيكونون أكثر دخولاً في الإسلام، وألين تعاملاً، وأنه حتى في حالات العداوة والشقاق التي ستحدث بين النصارى وبين المسلمين؛ فإن العداء لن يكون بالضراوة التي سيكون عليها مع اليهود.

وأما الفصل الثالث فناقش أنواع النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية، فقد قسَّم الفقهاء النصارى في داخل الدولة الإسلامية إلى صنفين؛ هما:
1- أهل الذمة.
2- أهل الأمان.
وفي خارج الدولة الإسلامية صنفان أيضًا؛ هما:
1- أهل العهد.
2- أهل الحرب.
ولكل منهم أحكامه كما هو مبيَّن في لكتاب.

وأما الفصل الرابع فتناول حقوق النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية، فقد وضع الإسلام حقوقًا للنصارى في الدولة الإسلامية يجب إعطاؤها إياهم، ورتَّب عليهم واجبات، وقد تناول الكتاب هذا الموضوع من خلال عنوانين رئيسيين:
الأول: حقوق النصارى.
الثاني: ضمانات الوفاء بهذه الحقوق.

وأما الفصل الخامس فناقش واجبات النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية، إذ لا حقوق بدون واجبات.. ولكن ما يميِّز الإسلام في هذا الشأن أنه يُعَظِّم للنصارى في الدولة حقوقهم، ويُخَفِّف عنهم الواجبات؛ حتى يستحيل الأمر إلى أنهم أقل في الواجبات والمسئوليات من المسلمين الذين يمثلون الغالبية.
ويتضمن هذا الفصل ثلاثة مباحث:

المبحث الأول: الذميون واتباع القانون الإسلامي.
المبحث الثاني: الواجبات المالية على أهل الذمة، ويشتمل هذا المبحث على مقدمة وثلاث نقاط؛ هي:
أولاً: الجزية.
ثانيًا: الخَرَاج.
ثالثًا: العشور (الضرائب التجارية).
المبحث الثالث: ولاء أهل الذمة للدولة الإسلامية.

وأما الفصل السادس فيتناول مسائل فقهية خاصة، منها: السلام على النصارى وتهنئتهم في الأعياد والمناسبات، مبادلة المسلم الهدايا مع النصارى وغيرها.
كما يشمل الفصل الرد على بعض الشبهات المثارة، ومنها: شبهة ظلم أهل الكتاب بمنعهم من الزواج بالمسلمات، بينما يُسمَح للمسلمين بأن يتزوجوا من نسائهم، وشبهة إلزامهم بلباس معين، وشبهة أن الإسلام يشجع على معاداة النصارى واليهود، وغيرها.

وأما الفصل السابع فيتناول النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية على مرِّ التاريخ، حيث يشمل صور التعامل الإسلامي مع النصارى في عدَّة فتراتٍ من التاريخ الإسلامي؛ بدءًا من عهد الخلفاء الراشدين، ومرورًا بمعظم عصور التاريخ الإسلامي، وانتهاءً بعصر الخلافة العثمانية.

وأما الفصل الثامن فيتناول شهادات العلماء غير المسلمين، حيث يقدم الكتاب شهادات نفرٍ من العلماء الغربيين المتميزين، الذين يمثِّلون عُمُدًا من أعمدة الثقافة الغربية، وحُجَجًا في دراسة الحضارة الغربية والإسلامية جميعًا.. والذين كتبوا في الإسلام دراسات يتعلَّمُ منها علماء الإسلام أنفسهم، وهي دراسات حَرِيٌّ أن يتعلم منها الغربيون قبل المسلمين.

هذا الكتاب

لكي تقوم علاقة سليمة وصحية بين المسلمين والنصارى لا بُدَّ للمسلمين أن يقرءوا دينهم ويعرفوه، ويطَّلعوا على أحكامه المختلفة المتنوِّعة، وبعد ذلك يختاروا الأيسر من الأحكام، وأن يعرفوا أن رُوح الشريعة الإسلامية هي روح الرفق والرأفة.

ولا بُدَّ كذلك للنصارى ألا يصدروا أحكامًا مسبقة على الشريعة دون دراستها، وألا يستمعوا للمغرضين؛ الذين يُريدون إشعال الفتن بتخويف النصارى من إخوانهم المسلمين؛ لكي يحقق هؤلاء المغرضون أهدافًا خفية لهم..

كما نحتاج منهم أن يقرءوا بعناية تاريخهم مع المسلمين في داخل الدولة الإسلامية؛ حتى يعلموا أنهم لم يجدوا عدلاً ورحمة إلا في ظلِّ الإسلام.
لذلك كان هذا الكتاب.

المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.
الطبعة الأولى/ 1432هـ = 2011م.
الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة
المصدر : مستقبل النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية

----------


## slaf elaf

حواري مع إسماعيل هنية .. د/ راغب السرجاني 


تلقيت أمس الاثنين 17 أكتوبر 2011م اتصالاً أحسبه من أسعد الاتصالات التي استقبلتها في حياتي، وهو اتصال من الأخ الكريم رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني إسماعيل هنية! وليس مصدر سعادتي أن الاتصال جاء من شخصية سياسية مرموقة، ولا لأنه جاء من رئيس وزراء له وزنه، ولكن سعادتي -في المقام الأول- لأن الاتصال جاء من مجاهد يفهم معنى الجهاد، وهو يمثل حركه جهادية راقية، أعتبرها دُرَّة على جبين الأمة الإسلامية، وهي حركه حماس..

لقد سعدتُ باتصاله حتى عددت المكالمة راحة لقلبي، وبشارة من ربي لي، وأطلقت على المكالمة "عاجل بُشرى المؤمن"[1].

ويزيد من هذه السعادة أن هذا الاتصال جاء في أعتاب نصر تاريخي حققه أهلنا في غزة بنجاح مفاوضاتهم الخاصة بإطلاق الأسرى نجاحًا منقطع النظير، فكانت المكالمة وكأنها لون من ألوان الاحتفال بهذا النصر البهيج..

الله أكبر ولله الحمد!!

شرح لي الأخ الحبيب إسماعيل هنية رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني أبعاد الصفقة الناجحة وتحليله لها، وهي بحق صفقة تدعو إلى رفع الرأس وسعادة النفس..

لقد دامت المفاوضات بين الفريق الحمساوي الجاد والمسئولين في الكيان الصهيوني قُرابة السنوات الخمس، ما لانت فيها لإخواننا الفلسطينيين قناة، وما كُسرت لهم شوكة، مع أن هذه المفاوضات مرت بأزمات هائلة كان من أبرزها الحرب الإجرامية التي شنها العدو الصهيوني على قطاع غزة في 27 ديسمبر 2008م، وكان من أبرزها أيضًا الانحياز الحكومي العربي للصف اليهودي في المفاوضات على مدار السنوات الخمس تقريبًا؛ مما دعا بنيامين اليعازر وزير التجارة والصناعة الصهيوني أن يعتبر الرئيس المصري السابق حسنى مبارك "كنزًا إستراتيجيًّا لإسرائيل"، وذلك وفق تصريحه الصحفي الذي أطلقه يوم الثلاثاء 4 مايو سنة 2010م!!

يضيف إلى صعوبة الموقف حالة الانشقاق التي يعانيها الصف الفلسطيني، ورفض حركه فتح الاستجابة لخيار الشعب الفلسطيني الذي أعلنه واضحًا عندما انتخب حماس لقياده الشعب سنة 2006م.

وفوق كل ما سبق حاله الحصار القاتلة التي فرضها العدو والصديق على القطاع الفلسطيني المقاوِم "غزة"، وما حدث لسفينة الحرية من تعدٍّ صهيوني سافر..

لقد كان الظلام شديدًا، لكنْ شاء الله عز وجل أن يُخرِج المؤمنين من هذه الظلمات إلى النور.. فتمت الصفقة بشكل لا يتوقعه أكثر المتفائلين..

يقول إسماعيل هنية تعليقًا على الصفقة: "إن المعطيات المادية المتاحة لنا لم تكن تشير إلى نجاح الصفقة بهذه الصورة، لكن هذا فضل الله عز وجل يؤتيه من يشاء".

فلله الفضل والمنة، وله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة!

صفقه تبادل الأسرى

يتم بموجب هذه الصفقة إطلاق سراح 1027 أسيرًا فلسطينيًّا من السجون اليهودية! وهذا يشمل إطلاق سراح 27 أسيرة فلسطينية هن كل الفلسطينيات الأسيرات، فلا تبقى في السجون اليهودية امرأة مسلمة واحدة..

وسيتم إطلاق سراح الأسرى على مرحلتين: المرحلة الأولى في 18 أكتوبر 2011م، ويتم فيها إطلاق 450 أسيرًا وكل الأسيرات، والمرحلة الثانية بعد شهرين يتم فيها إطلاق الـ 550 أسيرًا المتبقين.

وليس الإنجاز في عدد الأسرى فقط، ولكن في نوعيتهم كذلك، فمن هؤلاء الأسرى مَن هم محكوم عليه بأحكام مؤبدة متعددة، تجعل سجنه مدى الحياة، فكان الأمل في خروجه معدومًا لولا فضل الله عز وجل، مثل عميد الأسرى الفلسطينيين نائل البرغوثي، الذي أمضى 33 سنة في السجون اليهودية، وكان محكومًا عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة. ومنهم إبراهيم جابر الذي أمضى 29 سنة في السجون، وكان محكومًا عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة كذلك (ثلاثة مؤبدات)، بل إن منهم أحلام التميمي التي كان محكومًا عليها بـ 16 مؤبد كاملة!

ولقد ذكر لي إسماعيل هنية أن أهم مميزات هذه الصفقة -من وجهة نظره- أنها تميزت بأمرين في غاية الأهمية:

أما الأمر الأول فهي أنها شملت كل الفصائل الفلسطينية، ولم يكن فيها انحياز لحركة حماس على حساب بقية الفصائل، بل حرَّرت الصفقة رجالاً من حماس وفتح والجهاد وغيرها من الفصائل الفلسطينية.

وأما الأمر الثاني فأنها شملت كل الجغرافيا الفلسطينية، ولم تقتصر على أسرى قطاع غزة فقط، ولكنها شملت أسرى من الضفة الغربية أيضًا، بل وشملت أسرى من فلسطين المحتلة المعروفة بالداخل أو بـ 48، وهي إشارة مهمة -كما يقول إسماعيل هنية- إلى أن الفلسطينيين في قطاع غزة لم ينسوا شعبهم في 48. كما شملت الصفقة تحرير مُواطن من الجولان المحتل.

وأضاف إسماعيل هنية: إن هذه الصفقة كسرت حواجز كان العدو الصهيوني يعتبرها خطوطًا حمراء، ومنها التفاوض على أسرى 48، الذين يعتبرهم العدو الصهيوني مواطنين إسرائيليين لا يحق لحماس أن تتفاوض عنهم، ومنها التفاوض على تحرير أسرى المؤبدات المتعددة، ومنها التفاوض على بعض الأسماء الكبرى التي يعتبر الكيان الصهيوني خروجها من السجن إثارة للرأي العام الصهيوني.

لقد كانت الصفقة ناجحة بكل المقاييس..

والسؤال لماذا تحقَّق هذا النصر الكبير؟ وكيف تحقق؟

وكان تبرير إسماعيل هنية للنجاح رائعًا.. فقد قال: إن الأمر كله مردُّه إلى الله عز وجل، وأنه هو الذي سخَّر الظروف لتؤدي إلى هذه النتائج. وذكر من هذه الظروف ثلاثة أمور؛ أما الأول فهو إحباط اليهود نتيجة فشلهم في الخيار العسكري، وعدم قدرتهم على غزو غزة أو تحرير أسيرهم. والثاني هو طول النفس عند الشعب الفلسطيني المحاصَر في غزة، وقدرته على التضحية والبذل، وثباته على المبدأ. وأما الأمر الثالث فهو الربيع العربي وما له من آثار هائلة خاصة في مصر. ولا شك أن ذهاب الحكومة المصرية السابقة كان له أثر كبير في تغيير قناعات اليهود؛ لأن الوضع صار ملتهبًا جدًّا، وقد تُفتح ساحات صدام مع مصر أو غيرها من الشعوب العربية، ومن ثَمَّ لا بد من تهدئة الأوضاع في قطاع غزة، ومن هنا تمت الصفقة الكبيرة.

وقد أعجبني تحليل الأخ الحبيب إسماعيل هنية، أما أنا فأضيف إليه بُعدًا أراه مهمًّا جدًّا في هذا الحدث، وهو إحساسي أن إخلاص المجموعة التي أسرت الجندي الصهيوني جلعاد شاليط كان سببًا في كل هذه النتائج الإيجابية المترتبة على هذه العملية النوعية، ولعله لم يكن يخطر ببالهم يوم نفذوا العملية أن يحدث كل هذا النجاح، ولكن هذا فضل الله عز وجل يهبه للمخلصين من عباده. كما أن هذه المجموعة التي أسرت جلعاد شاليط تميزت بشيء آخر في منتهى الأهمية، وهو وحدتها وتماسكها على الرغم من اختلاف انتمائهم الفصائلي، فهم شركاء النجاح من ألوية صلاح الدين وكتائب عز الدين القسام، وهذه بشارة للأمة أنه لو حدث ائتلاف ووحدة بين الفصائل المختلفة تحققت نتائج أكبر بكثير من توقعاتنا، فقد تحرِّر حماس بمفردها عشرة أسرى، وتحرر جماعة الجهاد عشرة آخرين، أما الاثنان معًا فيحرران أكثر من ألف من الأسارى!!

وقد سعدتُ أثناء اتصال الأخ إسماعيل هنية بأمرين لاحظتهما في كلامه؛ أما الأول فظهور قناعته وقناعه إخواننا في حماس بأن خيار المقاومة هو الخيار الأمثل في التعامل مع الكيان الصهيوني المحتل للبلاد، وأنهم حققوا بهذا الخيار ما لم تحققه وفود المفاوضين التي لم تنتهج هذا الخيار.

وأما الأمر الثاني فهو أدب إسماعيل هنية في التعليق على الفصائل الفلسطينية الأخرى، بما فيها فتح، فلم يعلق سلبًا عليهم مع أنهم يملئون الصمت والشاشات بالنقد والتجريح، واتهام حركة حماس بالفشل في هذه الصفقة التاريخية، فأعجبني ترفُّعه عن الخوض في أعراض الفلسطينيين، وأدبه في الحوار والتعبير، وهي سمات رئيسة لولي الأمر المسلم.

ثم طلب السيد رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني نُصحي له ولأهل غزة، فقلتُ: لي نصيحتان لكم؛ أما الأولى فهي عدم نسيان أن الفضل يرجع لله عز وجل في هذه الصفقة، وألاَّ تغرينا وفود المهنئين ولحظات النصر، فننسى الله عز وجل وننسبه إلى أنفسنا، ولنتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم دخل مكة المكرمة فاتحًا، ورأسه تكاد تمس ظهر دابته تواضعًا لله عز وجل. وأما النصيحة الثانية فكانت أن تعتبروا هذا النصر التاريخي خطوة على الطريق، وما زال الطريق طويلاً، ولا نرضى في طموحاتنا بأقل من تحرير كل أرض فلسطين.

وفي آخر المكالمة طلب مني أن أقدِّم كلمة إلى الشعب الفلسطيني في احتفال استقبال الأسرى، فقلت له: بلِّغ شعب فلسطين كامل تحياتي العميقة، وقُلْ له: لا ينبغي لكم أبدًا أن تشعروا بشعور المحاصَرين السجناء، فأنتم -والله- الأحرار، وكم من أُناس في العالم ينتقلون من بلد إلى بلد، ويتحركون -فيما يبدو للناس- بحرية، وواقع الأمر أنهم سجناء داخل نفوسهم، وعبيد لشهواتهم ومصالحهم! أما أنتم فقد ضربتم للمسلمين -وللعالم أجمع- أروع أمثلة حرية النفس، وعزَّة الدين، فجزاكم الله خيرًا كثيرًا..

فختم إسماعيل هنية كلامه معي بقوله: وأنت جزاك الله عنَّا وعن أهل فلسطين خير الجزاء، ونسعد بوجودك معنا في غزة. فقلت له: هذا أحد أحلامي, وسأسعى في القريب العاجل لتحقيقه بإذن الله.

جزى الله خيرًا أخي إسماعيل هنية وإخوانه الكرام في غزة وفلسطين، وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل أعمالهم كلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم، وأن يسدِّد رميتهم، ويرشدهم إلى ما فيه خير البلاد والعباد.

وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.

وقد تبادل رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني المنتخب السيد إسماعيل هنية الحديث مع الدكتور راغب السرجاني، مؤكدًا أن ما حدث في صفقة شاليط يُعدُّ نصرًا تاريخيًّا بحق في تاريخ الأمة العربية والإسلامية.

وقد أكد السيد إسماعيل هنية في معرض حديثه مع الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أن اتصاله جاء نتيجة لواجب يشعرون به تجاه علماء ودعاة الأمة، وخاصة كل من ساهم في نشر أو توضيح أو نصرة قضيه فلسطين، والتي هي قضية الأمة الإسلامية كاملة.

وقد أكد السيد إسماعيل هنية على أن الصفقة جاءت مميزة؛ حيث ساهمت في حرية 1027 من الفلسطينيين ممن ينتمون إلى جميع الفصائل، كما شملت جميع المناطق الجغرافية في فلسطين.

كما أشار هنية إلى أن صفقه شاليط كان فيها نوع من كسر إرادة العدو الصهيوني؛ حيث إنه (أي العدو) لديه عدة خطوط حمراء لا يستطيع أحد الاقتراب منها، ولكن إتمام الصفقة على هذا النحو أدى إلى كسر هذه الإرادة عند الصهاينة.

هذا وقد أكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أن كلمات رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني المنتخب السيد إسماعيل هنية تصبُّ كلها في إرجاع الفضل إلى الله تعالى رب العالمين، وليس لمهارة قائد أو مفاوض؛ حيث إن النواتج الإيجابية التي تحققت خلال الصفقة لا يرجع الفضل فيها للجهود المبذولة فقط، بل الفضل كله لله رب العالمين، الذي أخرج هؤلاء الأسرى من ظلمات سجون الاحتلال إلى نور الحياة مرَّة أخرى.

وفي نهاية الاتصال الهاتفي والذي استغرق أكثر من 30 دقيقة، أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني للسيد إسماعيل هنية أن على أهل فلسطين عامَّة وغزة خاصَّة أن يستشعروا أن الفضل والنصر لم يكن ليتحقق لولا فضل الله تعالى؛ حيث إن لحظات النصر تجعل المنتصرين يشمخون بأنوفهم إلى السماء وهذه بداية الانتكاسة؛ ولذا وجدنا النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لما دخل مكة فاتحًا دخلها منكسرًا متضرعًا لله رب العالمين، مؤكدًا أن لا فضل لأحد، بل الفضل كله لله رب العالمين.

كما أكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أن هذا النصر المتحقق في صفقة تبادل الأسرى (صفقة الوفاء للأحرار) يعتبر هو بداية المطاف وليس نهايته؛ حيث إن الهدف الأسمى الذي يجب أن يتربَّى عليه المسلمون عامة وأهل فلسطين خاصة هو تحرير أرض فلسطين وإخراج العدو الصهيوني من كافة الأراضي المحتلة.

وفي رسالة بثها الدكتور راغب السرجاني للسيد إسماعيل هنية ليحملها لأهلنا في غزة قال:
ينبغي ألا ينكسر أهلنا في غزة لأنهم محاصرون، بل يجب أن يرفعوا رءوسهم لكونهم ما زالوا على العهد سائرين، فالسجين هو من سُجن داخل نفسه حتى وإن كان طليقًا.

هذا وقد دعا السيد إسماعيل هنية الدكتور راغب السرجاني لزيارة غزة قريبًا، وقد وعد الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمحاولة زيارة أهل غزة ضمن الحملة الأوربية لكسر حصار غزة، والتي ستنشط فعالياتها في الفترة من 20 - 24 نوفمبر القادم إن شاء الله تعالى.

المصدر : حواري مع إسماعيل هنية !!

----------


## slaf elaf

الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب .. د. راغب السرجاني

في ظلِّ الجهل المطبق والانغماس في الملذات والملاهي، والاستعانة بما لا يضرُّ ولا ينفع، في ظلِّ هذه البيئة الملبَّدة بكل ما هو بعيد عن الدين وُلِدَ محمد بن عبد الوهاب آل مشرف التميمي؛ ليكون خطًّا فاصلاً وعلامة فارقة بين الجهل والعلم، والشرك والإيمان.

الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب الميلاد والنشأة



محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سليمان بن علي بن محمد بن أحمد بن راشد[1]، الذي يعود نسبه إلى آل مشرِّف[2] من قبيلة تميم عريقة النسب والشرف؛ حيث ينحدرون من مُضَرَ فمن نزار فمن عدنان[3]، كان جدُّه سليمان بن علي بن مشرف من أشهر العلماء في عصره ومصره؛ حيث كان من أكابر العلماء في الجزيرة، وكذلك كان والده عالمًا فقيهًا على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، وكان من علماء نجد المشهورين، وقضاتها المعروفين، فقد تولَّى القضاء في عدَّة جهات؛ مثل: العيينة وحريملاء[4]، وكان عمُّه الشيخ إبراهيم بن سليمان من مشاهير العلماء في تلك البلاد[5].

في هذه الأسرة العريقة وُلِدَ محمد في بلدة العيينة شمالي الرياض، في عام (1115هـ=1703م)، وقد تعلَّم القرآن الكريم وحفظه قبل بلوغه عشر سنين، وكان يتمتَّع بالذكاء وسرعة الحفظ منذ صغره؛ فكان رغم حداثة سنِّه كثير المطالعة في كتب التفسير والحديث وكلام العلماء في أصل الإسلام، فشرح الله صدره لمعرفة التوحيد وتحقيقه، ومعرفة نواقضه المضلَّة؛ حتى إنَّ أباه كان يتعجَّب من فَهْمِه ويقول: "لقد استفدْتُ من ولدي محمد فوائد من الأحكام"[6].

ولم يكن محمدًا في طفولته كأقرانه ممَّن يُحبُّون اللعب والمرح، بل كان يقضي معظم وقته في الاطلاع على الكتب وخاصَّة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم، ومن قبلهما مؤلَّفات الإمام أحمد بن حنبل؛ التي كان لها الأثر الكبير في تكوين شخصيَّته العلميَّة الصحيحة[7].

رحلة الإمام محمد عبد الوهاب في طلب العلم

ارتحل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قاصدًا حجَّ بيت الله الحرام، وبعد أدائه الفريضة اتجه إلى المدينة المنورة، وفيها وجد ضالَّته؛ إذ كانت آنذاك مليئة بالعلماء؛ أمثال الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم آل سيف مصنف كتاب (العذب الفائض في علم الفرائض)، فأخذ عنه الكثير من العلم، وأحَبَّه الشيخ عبد الله، وبذل جهدًا كبيرًا في تثقيفه وتعليمه، فتوثَّقت روابط المحبَّة بينهما، وممَّا يذكره الإمام عن شيخه عبد الله آل سيف قوله: "كنت عنده يومًا، فقال لي: أتريد أن أريك سلاحًا أعددته للمجمعة[8]. قلتُ: نعم. فأدخلني منزلاً فيه (كتب كثيرة)، فقال: هذا الذي أعددناه لها"[9]. ولعلَّ هذا الموقف هو ما جعل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- يتحمَّس لطلب العلم من مناطق أخرى، فلم يتوانَ في هذا الأمر طيلة حياته.

ومن علماء المدينة الذين كان لهم فضل كبير في تعليم الإمام الشيخُ محمد حياة السِّندي؛ فلقد أدرك الرجل ما عليه تلميذه من عقيدة صافية، وبما تجيش به نفسه من مَقْتِ الأعمال الشائعة في كل مكان مِنَ البِدَع والشرك الأكبر والأصغر، وأنه إنما خرج من نجد للرحلة والاستزادة من العلم الشرعي؛ الذي يُعِينُه على القيام بالدعوة والجهاد في سبيل الله.

ومن المواقف الجليلة التي أثَّرت في محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- تأثيرًا كبيرًا، وكانت سببًا مباشرًا لمقاومته لكلِّ مظاهر الشرك والبدع في الجزيرة، ذلك الموقف المحزن الذي شاهده عند قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ففي أحد الأيام كان الشيخ واقفًا عند الحجرة النبويَّة فإذا به يرى أناسًا يدعون ويستغيثون بقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حينذاك رآه الشيخ السِّندي فأقبل عليه، وسأله قائلاً: ما تقول في هؤلاء؟ قال له الطالب النجيب: {إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مُتَبَّرٌ مَا هُمْ فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} [الأعراف: 139] [10].

فأيقن عندها الشيخ السندي أن تلميذه قد بلغ مرحلة علميَّة متقدِّمة.

أراد ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن يستزيد من العلوم، وأن يتعرَّف على جديدها، وعلى العلماء الراسخين في العلم في بقية البلدان الإسلامية الأخرى؛ فقرَّر أن يترك المدينة المنورة ليتَّجه إلى الدراسة في البصرة، وبالفعل ارتحل إليها، وحينما حطَّ رحاله فيها قرَّر أن يدرس على أكابر علمائها الراسخين؛ كالشيخ العلامة محمد المجموعي، الذي أثَّر في حياته تأثيرًا كبيرًا؛ حيث قرأ الإمام على يديه الكثير من كتب النحو واللغة والحديث.

وفي البصرة بدأت مرحلة جديدة في حياة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب- رحمه الله، إنها مرحلة الجهر بما يؤمن ويعتقد؛ فلقد رأى في البصرة أمورًا أطمَّ وأعظم مما رآه سابقًا في المدينة المنورة، فقرَّر من توِّه أن يُحَدِّث الناس عن خطورة البدع والخرافات؛ كإنزال التضرُّع والحاجات بسكان القبور، مستشهدًا بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه السلف الصالح، لكن ذلك لم يُجْدِ مع أقوام تربَّوْا وأُشْرِبُوا في قلوبهم البدع والضلالات؛ ومن ثَمَّ قُوبِلَ الإمام بالتكذيب والوعيد، ولم يتوقَّف الأمر عند هذا الحدِّ؛ بل تعرَّض الشيخ للضرب والسبِّ، حتى أُخْرِجَ من البصرة قسرًا بعدما أمضى بها أربع سنوات كاملة، ولم يكتفِ أهل البصرة بما فعلوه بالإمام، بل أنزلوا بشيخه المجموعي البلاء والضيم!

فأراد ابن عبد الوهاب أن يستكمل مسيرته العلمية والعملية، فقصد بلد الزبير[11]، وقد واجهته الكثير من الصعاب في طريقه إليها، وبعد عناء الوصول استطاع أن يأخذ منها حاجته؛ وقد فكَّر جدِّيًّا في التوجُّه ناحية الشام لاستكمال رحلته في طلب العلم، غير أن نفقته قد أوشكت على النفاد فاضطرَّ إلى الرجوع إلى بلده، وفي طريق عودته أتى الأحساء، فنزل بها عند الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف الشافعي، وقرأ عنده بعض الكتب الشرعيَّة، ثم توجَّه إلى حُريملاء وكان ذلك في عام 1143هـ وكان والده –رحمه الله- قد انتقل إليها منذ عام (1139هـ)، فلازم أباه، واشتغل في علم التفسير والحديث، ثم عكف على كتب الشيخين: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والعلامة ابن القيم رحمهما الله، فزادته تلك الكتب القيِّمة، علمًا ونورًا وبصيرة، وكانت المنطلق الذي استمدَّ منها مبادئ دعوته [12].

دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في حريملاء

بدأت أولى إرهاصات الدعوة في حريملاء؛ ليتمثَّل محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- خطى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقد بدأ أوَّلاً بدعوة عشيرته الأقربين، ثم دعوة قومه، فأجلى لهم حقيقة التوحيد الخالص لله عز وجل؛ إذ لا يُدعى إلاَّ الله وحده لا شريك له، ولا يُذبح ولا يُنذر إلاَّ له، وأن عقيدتهم في تلك القبور والأحجار والأشجار -من الاستغاثة بها، وصرف النذور إليها، واعتقاد النفع والضرِّ منها- ضلالٌ وبهتان.

واستمرَّ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- يُدافع عن دعوته، فينشرها بين الناس بالحكمة والموعظة، متخذًا كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى وسُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهاجًا ودليلاً؛ حتى أصبح الأمر مثار نقاش وجدال بينه وبين والده وأخيه سليمان، الذي اقتنع بحقيقة دعوة أخيه في أواخر حياة الشيخ كما سيأتي بيانه.

وكان أهل حريملاء قبيلتين، أصلهما قبيلة واحدة، كلٌّ منهما يدعي لنفسه القوة والغلبة والكلمة العليا، ولم يكن لهم رئيس واحد يجمعهم تحت كلمته، وقد كان في البلد عبيد لإحدى القبيلتين، كثُر تعدِّيهم وفسقهم، فأراد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- أن يمنعهم من الفساد، وينفِّذ ما أنزله الله عز وجل في كتابه، فهمَّ العبيد أن يفتكوا بالشيخ، ويقتلوه سرًّا بالليل، فلما تسوَّروا الجدار علم بهم الناس فصاحوا بهم فهربوا[13].

مكث الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- في حريملاء تلك السنين يدعو الناس في ثبات وصبر، وقد أنتج فيها كتابه الشهير (التوحيد)[14]، ثم قرَّر ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن ينتقل إلى العيينة حينما أيقن أن بقاءه في حريملاء لم يَعُدْ يُجدي نفعًا، وكان ذلك في بدايات عام (1157هـ)[15].

محمد بن عبدالوهاب في العيينة

انتقل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- إلى مسقط رأسه العيينة؛ حيث كان حاكمها وقتئذٍ عثمان بن حمد بن معمر، وقد تلقَّى ابن معمر الإمام بكل إجلال وإكرام، ثم ما لبث الشيخ أن شرح له حقيقة دعوته القائمة على دعائم الكتاب والسُّنَّة المطهَّرة، وأن غايته من هذه الدعوة تعليم الناس أصول دينهم على دعائم التوحيد، ونبذ الشرك والقضاء على مظاهره، وبشَّرَه بالسداد والتوفيق وزعامة نجد إن نصر كلمة التوحيد وأعلاها.

قَبِلَ عثمان بن معمر أن يكون أحد رجالات الدعوة، وقد تسنَّى للشيخ أن يدعو إلى إفراد العبادة لله دون قيد أو شرط، وضرورة التمسُّك بسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمرهم بالمعروف ونهاهم عن المنكر، وفي تلك الأثناء تزوج الشيخ الجوهرة بنت عبد الله بن معمر.

بين الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن معمر

كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- يرى أن أحد الأسباب القوية لنجاح الدعوة يكمن في توحُّد بلاد نجد تحت قيادة واحدة، وكان يعرف جيدًا أنه ليس من السهل نشر الدعوة في البلاد القاصية والدانية في مدة قصيرة إلا بحماية أمير ذي قوة ونفوذ، فلا يخفى على ذوي العقول والألباب أن القوة المادية لها أهمية عظيمة في نشر الدعوات والأفكار مع القوة المعنوية والحجج والبراهين؛ لأن أي دعوة إذا لم تكن لديها من القوة ما يحميها ويذود عنها، سرعان ما تتكالب عليها قوى الشرِّ والطغيان حتى تستأصل خضراءها؛ ومن ثَمَّ استعان الشيخ بابن معمر الذي أعانه في هذا الجانب.

هدم قبة زيد بن الخطاب

وبدأ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- في أخذ مجموعة من الإجراءات العملية المهمة في سبيل نشر الدعوة؛ إذ قطع الأشجار التي عظَّمَها الناس، وما لبث الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن هدم قبة زيد بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وقد كانت مقصدًا للعامة يستشفعون بها، ويلجئون إليها، وقد ذكر ابن بشر قصة الهدم في كتابه (عنوان المجد) فقال: "قال الشيخ لعثمان: دعنا نهدم هذه القبة التي وُضعت على الباطل، وضلَّ بها الناس عن الهدى.

فقال: دونكها فاهدمها.

فقال الشيخ: أخاف من أهل الجبيلة أن يوقعوا بنا، ولا أستطيع أن أهدمها إلا وأنت معي.

فساعده عثمان بنحو ستمائة رجل؛ فلما قربوا منها ظهر عليهم أهل الجبيلة يريدون أن يمنعوهم، فلما رآهم عثمان علم ما همُّوا به فتأهَّب لحربهم، وأمر جموعه أن تتعزل للحرب؛ فلما رأوا ذلك كفُّوا عن الحرب وخلوا بينهم وبينها. ذُكر لي أن عثمان لما أتاها قال للشيخ: نحن لا نتعرَّضها. فقال: أعطوني الفأس. فهدمها الشيخ بيده حتى ساواها، ثم رجعوا فانتظر تلك الليلة جُهَّال البدو وسفهاؤهم ما يحدث بسبب هدمها، فأصبح (الشيخ) في أحسن حال"[16].

قطع الأشجار وإقامة الحدود

كما قطع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- شجرة قريوة وأبو دجانة والذيب وذلك بمساعدة عثمان بن معمر، وأقام الحدَّ على امرأة اعترفت بالزنا وَفْقًا لشرع الله تعالى[17].

إحياء الصلوات مع الجماعة

وأمر ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- عثمان بن معمر بإحياء الصلوات مع الجماعة وعُيِّنت عقوبات للمتخلِّفين، وكان الأمراء يأخذون أنواعًا من الضرائب والرسوم فرفعها الشيخ ونفَّذ الزكاة فقط، وفي العيينة بدأ الشيخ يؤلِّف رسائل الدعوة المتسلسلة التي استمرَّت إلى وفاته، وصار له بعض الأنصار في الدرعية فكان يُرشدهم ويُوَجِّههم من العيينة[18].

تزامن ذلك مع انتشار خبر قطع الأشجار المعظَّمَة، وهَدْم قبة زيد بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، ورجم المرأة الزانية بسرعة كبيرة بين أهالي نجد، وظنَّ الكثير من أهلها -نتيجة ضعف إيمانهم وسوء عقيدتهم- أن الإمام ومَنْ عاونه في عملية الهدم والقطع لا بُدَّ أن يُصابوا بمكروه جرَّاء فعلتهم هذه!

وانتظر العامة -لجهلهم- ليروا مصير الإمام، عسى أن يُصيبه مكروه نتيجة هدمه للقباب والأشجار المقدسة! لكنَّ الله بدَّد أوهامهم؛ فتسارعوا يُقْبِلُون على الدعوة جماعات وأفرادًا، وكانوا عونًا للشيخ على نشرها بكل حبٍّ وإخلاص.

وقد حرص –رحمه الله- أن يُزيل كل ما كان في البلاد الخاضعة لابن معمر من المشاهد والأوثان والقباب، وقطع ما كان فيها من الأشجار المقدَّسة.

مؤامرة لقتل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب

ترتَّب على هذه الأحداث المتتابعة أن تنادى رؤساء القبائل والبلدان الكبرى في نجد للوقوف ضدَّ مخاطر الدعوة، أو بالأحرى مخاطر إقامة شرع الله وحدوده؛ فهذه الحركة الإصلاحية أخذت – في زعمهم - تهدِّد نفوذهم في مقرِّ دورهم؛ لأن انتصارها معناه أفول سلطانهم الخاسر، وإفلات زمام الأمور من أيديهم؛ خاصَّة وأن الدعوة بدأت تؤتي ثمارها في نجد[19].

وكان على رأس الناقمين سليمان بن محمد بن عريعر الحميدي - حاكم الأحساء وبني خالد - الذي أيَّده فريق كبير من الجهلاء وأصحاب المصالح وذوي النفوذ؛ هؤلاء الذين تحجَّرت عقولهم بعد أن امتلأت بالخرافات والبدع، فانطلقوا يُقَاومون الدعوة وصاحبها، ويوغرون صدور مشايخ القبائل حقدًا وحسدًا.

وما لبث سليمان الحميدي أن بعث إلى عثمان بن معمر كتابًا على عجل جاء فيه: "... إن المطوِّع الذي عندك، قد فعل ما فعل، وقال ما قال، فإذا وصلك كتابي فاقتله، فإن لم تقتله، قطعنا خَرَاجَك الذي عندنا في الأحساء".

وقد كان على عثمان بن معمر أن يختار بين دعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- وما تعاهدا عليه، وبين الخراج الذي يُقَدَّر بألف ومائتين دينار ذهبية، ولم يفكر ابن معمر مليًّا فقد اختار الخراج ومتاع الدنيا مُضَحِّيًا بالدعوة وقائدها، بل وأرسل إلى الإمام يخبره بكتاب سليمان، قائلاً: "لا طاقة لنا بحرب سليمان". وحاول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- جاهدًا أن يُثني ابن معمر عن قراره هذا قائلاً له: "إن هذا الذي أنا قمتُ به ودعوتُ إليه كلمة لا إله إلا الله، وأركان الإسلام، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فإن أنت تمسَّكت به ونصرته فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يُظهرك على أعدائك، فلا يزعجك سليمان ولا يفزعك"[20].

فأعرض عنه عثمان، وأرسل إليه مرَّة ثانية يخبره بأن: "سليمان قد أمرنا بقتلك، ولا نستطيع مخالفته، ولا طاقة لنا بحربه، وليس من الشيم والمروءة أن نقتلك في بلدنا، فشأنك ونفسك، وخَلِّ بلادنا"[21].

لقد وقع عثمان في فتنة الدنيا، هذه الفتنة التي حذَّر منها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مواقف كثيرة؛ فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَاللهِ مَا الْفَقْرَ أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ، وَلَكِنِّي أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُبْسَطَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا بُسِطَتْ عَلَى مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ فَتَنَافَسُوهَا كَمَا تَنَافَسُوهَا وَتُهْلِكَكُمْ كَمَا أَهْلَكَتْهُمْ"[22].

بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَخصُّ هذه الأمة بفتنة المال، فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فِتْنَةً وَفِتْنَةُ أُمَّتِي الْمَالُ"[23].

من أجل ذاك أُخرج الإمام من العُيينة قسرًا، فلم يزده هذا الأذى إلا صبرًا وعزيمة ومُضيًّا، وهو يُرَدِّد قوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ} [الطلاق: 2- 3]، فكان يمشي على رجليه مُوَكَّلاً به فارس يمشي من خلفه؛ لقتله والغدر به، ولم يكن مع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- إلاَّ مروحة من خوص في حرِّ الصحراء الملهب، فهمَّ الفارس بقتل الإمام، وكان بإيعاز من ابن معمر، فارتعدتْ يده وكفى الله شرَّه[24].
الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب والنصر في الدرعية

توجَّه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- إلى الدرعية - التي كانت تحت حكم الأمير محمد بن سعود - في عام (1157هـ)، فنزل ضيفًا على عبد الله بن سويلم، وابن عمِّه أحمد بن سويلم، وقد كانا من تلاميذ الشيخ أثناء مقامه في العيينة، لكن ابن سويلم خاف على نفسه من الأمير محمد بن سعود، لاعتقاده أن الأمير قد يؤذيه[25]؛ ولكن الإمام الواثق بمعيَّة الله وحفظه بدأ يُطمئنه ويحثُّه على ضرورة الوثوق بالله عز وجل قائلاً: "سيجعل الله لنا ولك فرجًا ومخرجًا"[26].

الأمير محمد بن سعود مؤيدا لدعوة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب

وكان للأمير محمد بن سعود أخوان هما ثنيان ومشاري، وزوجة هي موضي بنت أبي وهطان كانت –رحمها الله- لبيبة عاقلة متديِّنَة، وقد اقتنعوا جميعًا بما كان يدعو إليه الإمام، فذهب أخواه إليه، وقالا له: "... إن هذا الرجل غنيمة ساقه الله إليك، فاغتنم ما خصَّك الله به"[27].

ورغَّبوه في زيارة الإمام، وكان ابن سعود معروفًا قبل ذلك بأخلاقه النبيلة، واستعداده لقبول الحقِّ؛ ولذلك "قام من فوره مسرعًا إليه ومعه أخواه ثنيان ومشاري، فأتاه في بيت أحمد بن سويلم، فسلَّم عليه، وأبدى له غاية الإكرام والتبجيل، وأخبره أنه يمنعه بما يمنع به نساءه وأولاده، فأخبره الإمام بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما دعا إليه، وما كان عليه صحابته –رضي الله عنهم- من بعده، وما أمروا به وما نهوا عنه، وأنَّ كلَّ بدعة ضلالة، وما أعزَّهم الله به بالجهاد في سبيل الله وأغناهم به، وجعلهم إخوانًا...فلمَّا تحقَّق الأمير محمد بن سعود معرفةَ التوحيد، وعَلِمَ ما فيه من المصالح الدينيَّة والدنيويَّة، قال له: يا شيخ، إنَّ هذا دين الله ورسوله الذي لا شكَّ فيه، فأبشر بالنُّصرة لك ولما أمرتَ به، والجهاد لمن خالف التوحيد"[28].

عند ذلك شرح الله صدر الأمير محمد بن سعود، واقتنع بما دعاه إليه الشيخ وبشَّر الأميرُ الإمامَ بالنصرة وبالوقوف معه على مَنْ خالفه، لكنَّ الأمير اشترط قبل المبايعة شرطين؛ أوَّلهما: أن لا يرجع الإمام عنه إن نصرهم الله ومكَّنهم. وثانيهما: أن لا يمنع الأمير من الخراج الذي ضربه على أهل الدرعية وقت الثمار.

وقد ردَّ الإمام ردًّا بليغًا إذ قال: "أمَّا الأولى: الدم بالدم، والهدم بالهدم. وأمَّا الثانية: فلعلَّ الله يفتح عليك الفتوحات، فيعوِّضك الله من الغنائم ما هو خير منها".

فبايع محمد بن سعود الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب على الدعوة إلى الله، والجهاد في سبيل الله، والتمسُّك بسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وإقامة الشريعة بين الناس[29].

وبعد البيعة مكث ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- عامين كاملين يُناصح الناس، ويرشدهم إلى سبيل الحقِّ، وفي خلالهما تسلَّل إليه أنصاره من العُيينة، منهم: عبد الله بن محسن، وأخواه زيد وسلطان آل معمر، وعبد الله بن غنام وأخوه موسى، وقد هاجر معهم عدد كثير من رؤساء آل معمر المخالفين لعثمان بن معمر في العيينة، ثم أتت إليه الوفود من كافَّة أرجاء نجد؛ حيث شرح الله صدرها للتوحيد والإيمان الخالص له عز وجل.

ومن أشهر الذين عاونوه وناصروه من أهل الدرعية وأمرائها: ثنيان بن سعود، ومشاري بن سعود، وفرحان بن سعود، والشيخ أحمد بن سويلم، والشيخ عيسى بن قاسم، ومحمد الحزيمي، وعبد الله بن دغيثر، وسليمان الوشيقري، وحمد بن حسين وأخوه محمد، وغيرهم كثير، وقد وصف فلبي هؤلاء بقوله: "هؤلاء هم فرسان الوهابية البواسل، وتُذكر أسماؤهم باحترام، وأولادهم يعتبرون جديرين بكل تكريم واحترام في القصر الملكي"[30].
ابن معمر يندم على صنيعه مع الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب

وعندما سمع عثمان بن معمر صاحب العيينة أن الدعوة المباركة بدأت في الانتشار، وأصبح لها مئات من المؤيدين، ندم على ما سلف منه في حقِّ الشيخ، فأتى إليه ومعه مجموعة من رؤساء البلاد وأعيانها، واعتذر له، وطلب منه الرجوع، فعلَّق الإمام الأمر على موافقة الأمير محمد بن سعود، وكان ذلك قمَّة الوفاء بالعهد، لكن الأمير محمد بن سعود –رحمه الله- رفض عودة الشيخ إلى العيينة، ورجع عثمان خائبًا بعد أن أضاع الخير من يده[31].

بدأت الوفود بالمجيء إلى الإمام للارتواء من مناهل علمه، وأخذ –رحمه الله- يُلْقِي الكثير من الدروس في الدرعية، في أمور: العقائد، والقرآن الكريم، والتفسير، والفقه وأصوله، والحديث ومصطلحه، والعلوم العربية والتاريخية، وغير ذلك من العلوم النافعة.

الدرعية عاصمة الدعوة

وكانت الحالة الاقتصادية حينئذ في الدرعية لا تقوى على القيام بمؤن أولئك الوافدين الطالبين، فكان بعضهم - من شغفه وحُبِّه للعلم - يعمل بالليل بالأجرة، وفي النهار يحضر الدروس إلى أن وسَّع الله عليهم.

لقد فتح الله على الدرعية بسبب احتضانها للدعوة؛ فقد أحدث وجود الشيخ انقلابًا جذريًّا في حياة سكانها ومعتقداتهم؛ فأصبحت هذه البلدة المركز الرئيس للدعوة، واسْتُبْدِلَ نظام الحكم العشائري فيها بحكم إسلامي يستمدُّ شرائعه من تعاليم القرآن وسُنَّة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأُبطلت الضريبة التي كان يدفعها السكان للأمير، وحَلَّتِ الزكاة مكانها، وساد الأمن والاستقرار بدلاً من الفوضى، ونشطت حركة التعليم نشاطًا عظيمًا، فكان الشيخ يتولَّى التدريس، ويُشرف شخصيًّا على المدرِّسِين، ويُحارب الأُمِّيَّة، ويُلزم كل فرد من أنصاره بتعلُّم القراءة والكتابة مهما كانت سِنُّه، أو عَلَتْ منزلته، ويحمل الناس على تنفيذ أوامر الدين ونواهيه بدقَّة، كما حلَّ الجهادُ في سبيل الله مكان الغارات والغزوات العشائريَّة المدمِّرَة، واقْتُلِعَتْ من أذهان الناس وعواطفهم عادات وتقاليد وثنية مزمنة، وغُرست مكانها المعتقدات الإسلاميَّة الصحيحة بنقاوتها وطهارتها الأُولَى، وقد أصبحت هذه البلدة تحاكي المجتمع الإسلامي الأوَّل الذي بناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته في المدينة بعد هجرتهم إليها[32].

جهاد الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب



كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- يُكثر من إرسال الرسائل، ومكاتبة البلدان والقرى والقبائل المجاورة؛ يدعوهم إلى التوحيد الخالص، ونبذ كل ألوان الشرك المنتشرة بينهم عن طريق الأدلَّة الصريحة من كتاب الله وسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فما لبث الكثير منهم في اتهامه بتكفير المسلمين، بل لم يقتصر الأمر على ذلك؛ فقد بدأ خصومه في حشد الجيوش لمحاربته ومحاربة الدعوة؛ حيث أغاروا على بعض القرى التي بايعت الشيخ ودخلت في حلفه.

لم يرَ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- والأمير محمد بن سعود بُدًّا من الاستعانة بالسيف بجانب الدعوة بالموعظة الحسنة، فقد تعاهد –رحمه الله- من قَبْلُ مع أمير الدرعية محمد بن سعود على المعونة والمؤازرة لنشر دعوة التوحيد وطمس معالم الشرك، رغم أن الدرعية بلدة صغيرة لا يتجاوز عدد أفرادها ألف نسمة، وعدد بيوتها لا يزيد على سبعين بيتًا! لكن أهلها أَبْلَوا بلاءً حسنًا في الدفاع عن عقيدة الإسلام.

ومن هذه القرية المتواضعة بدأت الجيوش تُجَهِّز نفسها لمحاربة مَنْ تصدَّوْا لدعوة التوحيد، ولم تنتظر طويلاً فقد بدأت الجهاد منذ سنة (1160هـ)، وذلك بعد عامين من وصول الشيخ إلى الدرعية، فقد ردُّوا هجوم دهام بن دواس[33] بأهل الرياض والصمدة، وانكشف أهل الدرعية أمام المغير، واستشهد في هذه المعركة فيصل وسعود وَلَدَا الأمير محمد بن سعود.

الأمير عبد العزيز بن محمد واستمرار الجهاد

واستمرَّت الحرب في سجال بين الأمير ابن سعود وبين خصومه، كدهام بن دواس حاكم الرياض، الذي تعقَّب الدعوة وأنصارها من عام (1159هـ) حتى فتح الله على يد الأمير عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود وجنوده الرياضَ عام (1187هـ).

ومن خصومه -أيضًا- عريعر بن دجين حاكم الأحساء الذي أغار على حريملاء في عام (1172هـ)؛ وقد كان عريعر قاسيًا لا يتَّصف بالشفقة أو الرحمة؛ إذ كان يقتل كلَّ مَنْ ظفر به من أنصار الدعوة، ويُغير على مدنهم وقراهم كلما سنحت الفرصة، وكان شاغله الأكبر القضاء على الدرعية؛ ذلك الخطر الذي يقض مضجعه باستمرار؛ ولذلك خرج في عام (1178هـ) وقد جمع كيده من كل ناحية، واستنفر كثيرًا من أهل القرى والمدن وتوجَّه نحو مركز الدرعية في جيش ضخم، وكلما مرَّ على قرية أو قبيلة قدَّموا له ولاءهم، وقد حاصر الدرعية مدَّة عشرين يومًا أو أكثر لكن جنود الدعوة دافعوا عنها دفاع الأبطال البواسل، حتى ألقى الله الرعب في جنود عريعر وأتباعه، فانقلبوا بحول الله وقوته خاسرين خاسئين[34].

واستمرَّ الأمير محمد بن سعود في محاولاته المتعاقبة لصدِّ عدوان المناوئين، والهجوم عليهم بقصد نشر الدعوة إلى أن توفَّاه الله في عام (1179هـ)، فتولَّى ابنه عبد العزيز أمور الحكم؛ حيث تابع مسيرة أبيه في الجهاد، ولم يكن الإمام عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود –رحمه الله- يقطع أمرًا دون الشيخ، ولا ينفِّذه إلا بإذنه[35].

استطاع الأمير عبد العزيز أن يفتح الرياض في عام (1187هـ)، بعد حروب دامت ما يقرب من ثلاثين عامًا بين دهام بن دوّاس وأتباعه، وبين أنصار الدعوة السلفية، وقد أرسل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- رسالة بالغة الأثر للأمير عبد العزيز بمناسبة هذا الفتح، جاء فيها: "أُحِبُّ لك ما أحبُّ لنفسي، وقد أراك الله في عَدُوِّك ما لم تؤمِّل، فالذي أراه لك أن تُكثر من قول الحسن البصري؛ كان إذا ابتدأ حديثه يقول: اللهم لك الحمد بما خلقتنا ورزقتنا وهديتنا وفرَّجْتَ عنَّا، لك الحمد بالإسلام والقرآن، ولك الحمد بالأهل والمال والمعافاة، كبَّتَّ عَدُوَّنَا، وبسطت رزقنا، وأظهرتَ أمننا، وأحسنتَ معافاتنا، ومِنْ كل ما سألناك ربنا أعطيتنا، فلك الحمد على ذلك حمدًا كثيرًا طيِّبًا حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد إذا رضيت"[36].

إن هذه الرسالة الطيِّبَة من الإمام للأمير دَرْسٌ من دروس العقيدة الجليَّة؛ حيث الالتجاء إلى الله وحده، وضرورة شكره دون سواه، فهو من وهبهم هذا النصر دون التعويل على غيره سبحانه من الأمور المادِّيَّة أو المعنويَّة.
بين الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب وأخيه سليمان

وكان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قد خالف أخاه سليمان؛ ذلك لأنه دأب على كتابة الرسائل المليئة بالأكاذيب والمفتريات، وما كان ذلك إلا حسدًا وغيرة، وكان الشيخ يردُّ عليه اتهاماته ومفترياته بالحجة الواضحة، والموعظة الحسنة، ثم شاء الله أن يهدي سليمان بن عبد الوهاب في آخر الأمر، فرجع إلى أخيه في الدرعية تائبًا عام 1190هـ، فأحسن إليه الشيخ، وأكرم وفادته، وتوجد رسالة سليمان بن عبد الوهاب مطبوعة باسم "الصواعق الإلهية في الرد على الوهابية"، وأعداء التوحيد يتشدقون بذكر هذه الرسالة؛ بيد أنهم يذوبون خجلاً وحياءً عند ذكر رجوع سليمان وتوبته[37].

ولما رأى الأعداء أن قوة الشيخ وأنصاره من أهل نجد تزداد وتنمو يومًا بعد يوم، التجئوا إلى استعمال الأساليب الدنيئة؛ فاتهم سليمان بن محمد بن سحيم الشيخَ بتُهَمٍ وافترى عليه مساوئ عديدة، وأرسل إلى مدن الخليج والأحساء وغيرها بهذه الشائعات، لكن الشيخ ردَّ على هذه الرسائل ردًّا مفصلاً مفحمًا، وقد اشترك مع أدعياء العلم والعمل في هذه الافتراءات أصحاب العروش والقصور من الأمراء والحكام على النواحي؛ وذلك للحفاظ على مراكزهم وملكهم[38].

أخلاق الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب وعبادته

كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يُحيي غالب الليل قائمًا: يُصَلِّي ويتهجَّد ويقرأ القرآن، وكان من دأبه التأنِّي والتثبُّت في تنفيذ الأحكام، لا يُمِيلُه الهوى عن الشرع، ولا تصدُّه عداوة عن الحقِّ، بل يحكم بما ترجَّح له وجه الصواب فيه، فإن وجد نصًّا في كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه التزمه ولم يعدل عنه؛ وإلا رجع إلى كتب الأئمة الأربعة، وأخذ نفسه بدقَّة المراجعة والتحقيق للنصِّ.

وقد فتح الله على المؤمنين؛ إذ امتدَّت راية الدعوة السلفية إلى الحجاز وعسير وشمال الجزيرة واليمن؛ وقد كان من أبرز الملبِّين للدعوة والمؤيدين لها عالم صنعاء المجتهد الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني (ت 1182هـ)، الذي كان يظنُّ أنه الوحيد في ميدان الدعوة في الجزيرة العربية[39].

ومع ما أفاض الله على بيت المال من الأموال الكثيرة، فقد كان الإمام زاهدًا متعفِّفًا؛ لا يأكل إلا بالمعروف، وكان سمحًا جوادًا لا يردُّ سائلاً، فلم يخلِّف شيئًا من المال يُوَزَّع بين ورثته، بل كان عليه دَيْن كبير يرجع لمساعدته لطلاب العلم، فقد "كان الشيخ –رحمه الله- لما هاجر إليه المهاجرون تحمَّل الدَّيْن الكثير في ذمته لمؤنتهم وما يحتاجون إليه وفي حوائج الناس، وجوائز الوفد إليه من أهل البلدان والبوادي، وذكر أنه حين فتح الرياض كان في ذمته أربعون ألف نجدية قضاها من غنائمها"[40].

وفاة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب

بعد جهاد طويل وصراع مرير بين الحقِّ والباطل شاء الله عز وجل أن يتوفى الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- في يوم الاثنين آخر شهر شوال عام (1206هـ)، وله من العمر نحو 92 عامًا، قضى منها ما يزيد على خمسين عامًا في الدعوة والتوجيه والإرشاد؛ فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأدخله جنَّاته، وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء، كفاء ما أحيا من شرع الله سبحانه وتعالى، وجدَّد من سُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
[1] حسين خلف الشيخ خزعل: تاريخ الجزيرة العربية في عصر الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب ص53.
[2] آل مشرف هم : أولاد مشرّف بن عمر بن معضاد بن ريس بن زاخر, فمنهم آل الشيخ المعروفون في الرياض, والطوال وآل رشيد, وآل مهنا في الحريّق والجريفة, والنشوان المعروفون, وآل عبد الوهاب ابن فياض، وآل عبد الوهاب في أشيقر، وآل سعيد المعروفون في الجهراء؛ ومنهم: عبد الله بن سعيد المعروف بالحر في أشيقر، ومن المشارفة: آل مغامس أهل الخطامة, والنغيمشي, والبرادا أهل خب البريدي من خبوب بريدة، ومنهم آل خليفة أهل الشنانة, وآل خليفة بن عقيّل, أهل قصر ابن عقيّل بقرب الرس، وآل عيدان في بريدة وفي الحساء, والفاخري المعروف في التويم, وآل سكران المعروفون في السّـرّ, والحراقا في شقراء، وآل شايع الحريقي في شقراء. انظر: موقع آل مشرف على الإنترنت: www.almosharaf.com/ms/al.htm.
[3] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص27.
[4] حريملاء: بلدة ومحافظة سعودية تابعة لمنطقة الرياض، يحدُّها من الشمال محافظة رماح، ومحافظة ثادق، ومن الجنوب محافظة الدرعية، ومحافظة ضرما، ومن الشرق مدينة الرياض، ومحافظة رماح، ومن الغرب محافظة ثادق.
[5] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص28.
[6] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص81.
[7] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص29.
[8] المجمعة: بلد في ناحية سدير من نجد.
[9] عثمان بن بشر: عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد ص20، 21.
[10] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد ص20.
[11] الزبير: مقاطعة في جنوب العراق، تابعة لمحافظة البصرة، وهي قرب الحدود الكويتية.
[12] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص17، 18.
[13] ابن غنام، مقدمة الدكتور ناصر الدين الأسد ص84، وعبد العزيز سيد الأهل: داعية التوحيد ص43.
[14] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد 1/36.
[15] مسعود الندوي: محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص45.
[16] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/9، 10.
[17] عبد العزيز سيد الأهل: داعية التوحيد ص23.
[18] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/200.
[19] محمد كامل طاهر: الدعوة الوهابية وأثرها في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث ص49.
[20] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/10.
[21] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص37.
[22] البخاري عن عمرو بن عوف: كتاب المغازي، باب شهود الملائكة بدرًا 3791، ومسلم: كتاب الزهد والرقائق 2961.
[23] الترمذي عن كعب بن عياض: كتاب الزهد، باب أن فتنة هذه الأمة المال 2336 وقال: حديث صحيح غريب إنما نعرفه من حديث معاوية بن صالح. وأحمد 17506، والحاكم 7896، وقال الألباني: صحيح. انظر: الألباني: السلسلة الصحيحة 592.
[24] آل بوطامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص33.
[25] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/11.
[26] السابق الصفحة نفسها.
[27] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص24.
[28] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص87.
[29] السابق ص88.
[30] فلبي ص12، 13.
[31] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص24، 25.
[32] محمد حامد الفقي: أثر الدعوة الوهابية ص6، 7، وانظر: محمد كامل ضاهر: الدعوة الوهابية وأثرها في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث ص51.
[33] أمير الرياض وقتئذٍ.
[34] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص94-96.
[35] انظر: السابق ص96، 97.
[36] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص139.
[37] الندوي: محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص61.
[38] انظر: ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص80-85.
[39] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/53-56.
[40] السابق 1/15.

المصدر : الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب

----------


## slaf elaf

حوار مع الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول الشرطة



الشرطة المصرية كانت قبل ثورة مصر 25 يناير تمثل بعبعًا للمصريين، وكانت الشرطة يد النظام وأداته التي يبطش بها المعارضين له وخاصة الإسلاميين والتنكيل بهم.. وفي هذا الحوار مع فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو اتحاد علماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام، نتعرف على انطباعاته التي لاحظها على جهاز الشرطة، وذلك بعد إلقائه محاضرة -لأول مرة- في معهد صف ضباط الشرطة التابع لوزارة الداخلية المصرية.. فإلى نص الحوار:

** ما هو شعور فضيلتكم أثناء ذهابكم لإلقاء محاضرة في معهد صف ضباط والتابع لوزارة الداخلية؟

- هذه بالنسبة لي أول مرة ألقي محاضرة في وزارة الداخلية داخل مصر، ولكن سبق وأن ألقيت محاضرة في وزارة الداخلية بالسودان والجيش في السودان، وكنت منبهرًا جدًّا وقتها وفي قمة سعادتي؛ لكوني أجد أن الشرطة أو الجيش في دولة إسلامية تسمع تذكيرًا بكلام الله عز وجل.

ولم يكن يخطر ببالي صدقًا وأنا ألقي تلك المحاضرة في السودان أن ألقي مثلها في شرطة مصر، ولكن شاء الله أن نرى ما لم نكن نحلم به أصلاً.

كما إنني كنت أشعر بالعزة أن الله عز وجل أعزنا بالإسلام، فما كنا نُطارد من أجله قديمًا حيث تُغلق المساجد والمحافل والمؤتمرات والجامعات بواسطة الشرطة، هم أنفسهم من يدعونك لإلقاء محاضرة داخل ثكناتهم لشبابهم وموظفيهم ولقوَّادهم..!! شيء أشعرني حقيقة أنه لم يدخلني هذا المكان إلا عزة الإسلام، وأن الله عز وجل -فعلاً- عزيز.

زد على هذا أني استُقبلت بحفاوة بالغة جدًّا بفضل الله وحده، حيث استقبلني كل طاقم المعهد الموجود في معهد ضباط الشرطة من نقباء ورواد إلى عميد المعهد.. الجميع استقبلني استقبالاً جيدًا منذ لحظة نزولي إلى السيارة إلى أن غادرت بالسيارة المكان، حتى إن النقيب الذي قدَّم للكلمة قام بتقبيل رأسي على الرغم من أنهم قطاعٌ من الأمن المركزي! ومع أنهم -أيضًا- كانوا في السابق أكثر الناس احتكاكًا بالإسلاميين، وكان النظام البائد -وعلى رأسه جهاز أمن الدولة المنحل- يستخدمهم في قمع المتظاهرين والطلبة في الجامعات وأمام النقابات، وهذه وظيفتهم، فكوْن أن يحدث هذا الانقلاب التربوي في عدة شهور، هذا معناه أن الله عز وجل أراد، فله وحده الفضل والمنة.

كما أن هناك بعدًا آخر أودُّ الكلام فيه وهو المتمثل في قضية التعميم، ولعلِّي شخصيًّا كنت واحدًا ممن يعاني منه، حيث إنه نتيجة لممارسات سيئة نراها من بعض أفراد الشرطة، جعلتنا نعمِّم أن قطاع الشرطة بكامله فاسد، وغير محبٍّ للدين، وإلا فلماذا يفعل كذا وكذا..!

ولكن عندما دخلت على الضباط وعدد من أمناء الشرطة والجنود وجلست بينهم وتحدثت معهم، اكتشفت أن الوضع غير ما نتصور، ولعلِّي لستُ من السطحية أن يضحك عليَّ أحدهم، ولكنه يظهر من كلامهم حقيقة ما في صدورهم.. أعني أن فيهم محبين للدين، ولكن لما كان عيشهم في ظروف معينة مضادة تمامًا لفطرتهم ومضادة تمامًا لطبيعتهم ورغباتهم، رأينا ما رأيناه. وأنا لا أعذرهم لفعلهم ما يغضب الله عز وجل، ولكن -حقيقةً- وجدتُ كثيرين منهم يرفعون قيمة الخَلْق من منطلق الدين.

وقد قابلتُ أكثر من شخصية من هذا النوع في المعهد، ودار بيني وبين بعض الضباط حوار حول انتخابات الرئاسة ومَن أرشِّح لرئاسة الجمهورية، ومَن مِن الإسلاميين أرشح، فقلت: إننا في هذه المرحلة لا بد أن نُغلق هذا الملف ولا نفتحه الآن أصلاً، وذكرت أن كل الموجودين من المرشحين الإسلاميين شخصيات عظيمة نقدِّرها ونحترمها، وقد يترشح إلى جوار هؤلاء أشخاص آخرون.

ولقد فُوجئت عندما سمعت من الموجودين من الضباط الكبار والصغار أنهم ليس عندهم أي احتمالية في ترشيح أي مرشح غير إسلامي، وأنهم مع مَن يحمل الصبغة الإسلامية بالرغم من كونهم لا يحق لهم الانتخاب (كشرطة)، حتى إن بعضهم سمَّى بعض المرشحين مثل: الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والدكتور محمد سليم العوا. وبالطبع هذه التصريحات لم أكن أتوقعها من ضباط شرطة.

** هل معنى هذا أن فضيلتكم يرى أن هذا انطباع عندهم وليس مجرد محاضرة دينية ضمن برنامج أسبوعي، وأنهم من داخلهم محبون للدين وكانوا محرومين منه داخل الشرطة؟

- بالفعل هذا صحيح، ولقد لفت نظري أيضًا أن أثناء المحاضرة كان هناك حالة من التركيز والانتباه على مدار المحاضرة، على الرغم من أن أغلبية الحضور من الجنود متوسطي التعليم.

** هل تعتقد أن يكون هذا اتجاهًا داخل وزارة الداخلية أم أنها مجرد ندوة؟

- حقيقة لا أعلم إن كان هذا اتجاهًا داخل وزارة الداخلية أم أنها مجرد بداية لإعادة التأهيل، وخصوصًا أنه معهد إعداد الشرطة، فإن كانت هذه بداية فإنها -بلا شك- بداية جيدة للغاية.

** هل يمكننا القول أن تغييرًا جذريًّا حدث في جهاز الشرطة عمَّا كان عليه في فترة ما قبل ثورة 25 يناير؟

- لا نستطيع أن نكون متفائلين بهذه الصورة أو عاطفيين أو مندفعين أو أن نصفَ التغيير بالجذري، ولكننا نقول: لعله بداية التغيير. ولكن الأهم كيف سيُكمل الطريق، هذا في علم الله عز وجل؛ لأنه كما يوجد هذا الاتجاه، فلا بد من المؤكد وجود اتجاه مضاد له.

** ما الموضوع الذي اخترته لتتحدث فيه مع صف ضباط وجنود الشرطة؟

- صراحة اخترتُ موضوع الأخلاق وأثر الأخلاق في بناء الأمم، وتكلمت عن أن دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لخصها في جملة واحدة وهي قوله: "إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق". فجعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الأخلاق هدفًا ساميًا لكل داعية ولكل أمة إسلامية ناضجة، وعندما تضيع الأخلاق تسقط البلد ويتقدمها غيرها، وإذا كنا نريد نهضة هذا البلد واستقراره وأمنه، فنحن نحتاج إلى أن نرتقي بمستوى أخلاقنا وأخلاق الناس.. وضربتُ أمثلة عديدة من الأخلاق الحسنة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في كيفية إدارة الأمة، وكيف تكون أخلاق الحاكم، وكيف أن أخلاق الحاكم لو فسدت ستؤدي إلى كراهية بينه وبين الشعب.. هو يكره الشعب والشعب يكرهه، وبالتالي تسقط مثل هذه الحكومات وتسقط الأمة كلها، وهذا ما رأيناه في الأنظمة السابقة في مصر وبعض دول العالم العربي، ونتجت عنها الثورات التي رأيناها، فنحن نريد في هذه الفترة أن يكون هناك تصالح بين الحاكم والمحكوم.
ثم انتقلت إلى نقطة أخرى وهي أن الأخلاق هذه من الممكن أن تكون موجودة في أمة من الأمم ومتابعة بالقانون، ولكن إذا اكتفينا بمتابعة الأخلاق بالقانون فهذا إنذار بضياع الأخلاق في يوم من الأيام؛ لأنه حين يبعد الإنسان عن دائرة القانون يخالف، وعندما يحس بأنه ليس عليه رقابة من الشرطة أو من الحكام أو من الأب في البيت أو من المدرِّس يخالف أيضًا. ومن ثَمَّ فلا بد أن تكون الرقابة من الله عز وجل، ومن هنا فما نحتاج إليه في هذا الوقت ليس إبراز الدعوة الأخلاقية فقط، ولكن نبرز الدعوة الأخلاقية في ظل العقيدة الإسلامية، وبالتالي أستشعر رقابة الله عليَّ في كل مكان، وأُرجع كل شيء للدين.

ولكن لو اعتمدت على ترسيخ الأخلاق بالقانون فقط، فمن الممكن أن أصحاب القانون أنفسهم يفسدون؛ لعدم وجود الرقابة عليهم.

ولذا فمن الممكن أن تفسد السلطة أو الحاكم إذا ذهبت منهم الأخلاق، ولقد رأينا الكثير من الأمم نمت فيها الأخلاق فسادت، ثم وصلت إلى القوة ففُتنت بهذه القوة، فبدأت تنظر للأخلاق على أنها ليس لها معنى. ولعل أشهر هذه الأمثلة أمريكا، فهي طبَّقت الأخلاق داخل دولتها بشكل جيد جدًّا، وبشكل فيه عدل فسادت، فلما سادت طغت فبدأت تظلم، ولعل الظلم ليس مسموح به داخل أمريكا، ولكنها تطبقه على مَن في العراق وأفغانستان وفلسطين.

فهذه فتنة كبيرة جدًّا، وما يعصمك من هذه الفتنة أن يكون كل هذا في إطار الدين، فأنت تفعله لله عز وجل، وبالتالي يكون الحاكم وإن كانت في يده سلطة، والشرطة وإن كانت في يدها سلطة - متبعًا للنظام الأخلاقي.

هذا ما رأيتُ أن جهاز الشرطة يريد أن يسمعه؛ لأنه في فتنة كبيرة، حيث إنك تعطيه سلاحًا وسلطة ووضعًا معينًا في البلد، فهذه فتنة كبيرة في غياب الأخلاق والدين.

** ما هي أبرز الأسئلة من المستمعين؟

- الحقيقة أن كل الأسئلة كانت في العمق، علقت على هذا بأنه أسعدني عمق هذه الأسئلة، كان هناك سؤال عن الفتنة الطائفية أسبابها وطرق معالجتها وكيفية الخروج من هذه الأزمة؛ لأنه يريد حلاًّ للمشكلة من جذورها، فهو لا يريد الخروج يوميًّا لتفريق المتظاهرين. وكان هناك أسئلة حول الترشيحات للرئاسة، ومَن تراه أنسب لهذا الموضوع. وأيضًا كان هناك أسئلة حول ما حدث في صفقة شاليط وهل هذا نصر أم لا؟ وهل دم المسلمين حتى يكون دم ألف مسلم مقابل يهودي واحد؟!

وأخبرتهم أن هذا نصر كبير من الله للمسلمين، وأن اليهود لا يريدون أن يتركوا واحدًا من جنودهم فقط، حتى وإن دفعوا فيه ألف أسير؛ لأن عدد اليهود قليل جدًّا وكلهم مسلحون وتحت التجنيد الإجباري، فإذا أحس هؤلاء الجنود أن قادتهم غير مهتمين بالجندي الأسير، لن يدخلوا الجيش، وسيهربون من التجنيد الإجباري، ولا أحد يحارب من أجل دولتهم، ولكنهم كيهود أو أعداء يحاولون اجتذاب أكبر عدد من الجنود.

الأغرب في الأمر أن حماس تتمسك بهذا العدد المرعب وتصر عليه وتصابر عليه وتكسر أنف اليهود، مع العلم أن اليهود خامس دولة في تصدير السلاح، وحماس وغزة قطاع صغير جدًّا، فهذا نصر من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.

** ما انطباعك حول تعامل الشرطة مع الشعب وخاصة الإسلاميين في الفترة المقبلة؟

- أحسست في هذه الزيارة أنهم ليس لديهم الحساسية التي نتخيلها عنهم في التعامل مع الإسلاميين، وشعرت أنهم غير متحفزين عن رغبة في حرب الإسلاميين أو عن قناعة من حربهم.. أحسست أنهم كانوا جزءًا من النظام والنظام كان عنده حرب الإسلاميين، فكانوا يستخدمون هذا الجهاز في قمع الإسلاميين. ولو تغيَّر الحال وأصبح للإسلاميين الغلبة في الفترة القادمة، فإنهم لن يكون لديهم أي نوع من الحساسية أو الحرج في التحدث عن الإسلاميين بصورة إيجابية.


المصدر : حوار مع الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول الشرطة

----------


## slaf elaf

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
الحمد لله والصّلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


بيان من الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول أحداث التحرير الاخيرة وتعامل الأمن مع المتظاهرين ودور كلاً من المتظاهرين والأمن والمجلس العسكري والحكومة في الوقت الحالي والسبيل للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAqHk...layer_embedded

صرَّح الدكتور راغب السرجاني في بيان له أمس الاثنين 21 نوفمبر 2011م، حول الأحداث الأخيرة في ميدان التحرير بخطورة الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير، وخطورة اتخاذ آراء فردية تعصف بأمن الوطن.



وحذر فضيلته من الاعتصامات غير الواضحة المعالم، وقدم نداء لكل المصريين بعدم المشاركة في هذه الاعتصامات، وضرورة تفويت الفرصة على المغرضين.



وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى خطورة الآراء الفردية بقوله: "لا للآراء الفردية، ونعم للتوافق الشعبي بين القوى السياسية.. فهذه الأعداد المشاركة في أحداث التحرير لا تساوي شيئًا أمام القوى السياسية الكبيرة في مصر".



وذكر فضيلته أن التوحد بين القوى السياسية واتخاذ قرار موحَّد هو السبيل الوحيد للخروج من هذه الأزمة. فعلى الشعب المصري ألا يستمع إلى الأصوات الفردية في مصر، بل يستمع إلى الآراء الجماعية وما تدعو إليه القوى السياسية؛ فاجتماع الأمة على المفضول خير من أن تفترق على الفاضل.



وأوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن أحداث التحرير جاءت قبل أول عرس ديمقراطي تعيشه مصر بعد الثورة، وهو عرس الانتخابات، وهذا يضع علامات استفهام كثيرة لاندلاع مثل هذه الأحداث الدامية في هذا التوقيت.



وقال فضيلته: إن هذه الأحداث مفتعلة من أجل إيقاف مسيرة الانتخابات القادمة، والسبب الرئيسي في ذلك أن هذه الانتخابات ستأتي بالإسلاميين في مجلس الشعب.



وأضاف الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك قوى علمانية وليبرالية لا يريدون للإسلاميين الفوز بأغلبية البرلمان القادم؛ وذلك لضعف فرصهم في الفوز أمام الإسلاميين، فهم يخافون من إقصاء الشعب لهم، وبالتالي ضعف فرصهم في التمثيل البرلماني.



واستنكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني دخول بعض الإسلاميين في أحداث التحرير، مع أن هذه الأحداث المقصود منها إقصاء الإسلاميين. وأضاف فضيلته: لو جُرَّت الشرطة والمؤسسة العسكرية إلى مزيد من الصدامات، بالتأكيد لن تُجرى الانتخابات في موعدها.



وأما عمَّن وراء أحداث التحرير الأخيرة، فذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن أوَّلهم رموز الحكومة السابقة في النظام المخلوع، كأعوان الوزراء ورموز الدولة في الدوائر المختلفة، وهؤلاء تربوا على مدار ستين سنة على الخوف من الإسلاميين.



ومنهم كذلك أعضاء أمن الدولة، وهو جهاز بينه وبين الإسلاميين عداء طويل.



ومنهم البلطجية وهم بالآلاف في مصر، ومنهم رموز الفساد داخل الحزب الوطني المنحل، وهم لا يريدون حياة نظيفة بل حياة كلها فساد.



وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن هناك النصارى، والمؤكد أن هذه الأحداث ليست بانفصال عن أحداث ماسبيرو.



كل هؤلاء مع تجمُّع بعض القوى العلمانية والليبرالية في مصر، إضافة إلى القوى الغربية والأوربية، بل قوى عربية لا تريد تصدير الثورة المصرية لها، خاصة بعد مؤشرات فوز حركة النهضة الإسلامية بأغلبية انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي في تونس.



وذكر الدكتور راغب السرجاني أنه ليس معنى هذا أن كل من في التحرير شارك في هذه الأجندة المدبرة، فهناك الكثير شارك عن غير قصد في أحداث التحرير، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك أناسًا قاموا بالشرارة، وصدق ظنهم عندما سار بعض الشباب في طريق هذه الشرارة.



وفي نداء خاص إلى جهاز الشرطة، قال الدكتور راغب السرجاني إنه يجب أن يكون هناك تعقل في التعامل مع مثل هذه الأحداث، من خلال سعة الصدر وكظم الغير، وتغيير هذه النفسية غير الإنسانية في التعامل مع البشر.



كما وجّه فضيلته نداء إلى الجيش والمجلس العسكري بقوله: "يجب تحديد موعد زمني لتسليم السلطة للشعب، ويجب عدم الانحياز لقوى علمانية أو ليبرالية تؤدي إلى مزيد من التوتر، فعلى الجيش أن يكون مع خيار الشعب".



وأضاف فضيلته: "لا داعي أن تفوِّت فرصة ذهبية وتخرج كبيرًا في عين الشعب المصري كحامي للثورة.. لا داعي لمخالفة الوعود والتخلي عن مطالب الثورة.. لا داعي لأي شبهة تصل لعقول الشعب المصري أن الجيش يريد السيطرة على السلطة والحكم، وبالتالي المزيد من الشكوك والظنون".



وطالب الدكتور راغب السرجاني الجيش ألا يكون حياديًّا في مثل هذه الأحداث الدامية، فيجب أن يكون للجيش دور إيجابي في الحفاظ على دماء الشعب.



حفظ الله مصر من كل سوء.
الدكتور راغب السرجاني معقبا على أحداث التحرير: لا للآراء الفردية 

بيان من الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول أحداث التحرير الأخيرة

----------


## slaf elaf

لقاء فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني مع الشيخ خالد عبد الله علي قناة الناس في برنامج مصر الجديدة حول الانتخابات المصرية والأحداث الجارية 

تعليق على الانتخابات المصرية والأحداث الجارية

----------


## slaf elaf

تحديات في مواجهة الإسلاميين في البرلمان راغب السرجاني 

كلمة الدكتور راغب السرجاني في مؤتمر مرشحي الشورى في الإسكندرية، تناول فيها أهم التحديات التي ستواجه المرشحين الإسلاميين في البرلمان، وهذه التحديات منها تحديات داخلية ومنها تحديات خارجية، وأخطر التحديات الداخلية هي المشاريع العلمانية التي تضاد المشروع الإسلامي في عمقه، ثم ختم فضيلته بكلمة وجهها لكل من يحمل المشروع الإسلامي في البرلمان 

للمشاهدة


تحديات تواجه الإسلاميين فى البرلمان

----------


## slaf elaf

هل الإسلام قادر على إقامة حضارة راقية ؟ 

هل الإسلام قادر على إقامة حضارة حياتية راقي؟ جزء من محاضرة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني يتحدث فيها عن أهم الإنجازات في بلاد الأندلس قديما على أيدي المسلمين في ظل النظام الإسلامي 

للمشاهدة

هل الإسلام قادر على إقامة حضارة راقية ؟

----------


## slaf elaf

حوار الدكتور راغب السرجاني مع الشيخ خالد عبدالله في برنامج مصر الجديدة حول الوضع في اليمن واحتفالات إسبانيا بخروج المسلمين منها 


للمشاهدة

لقاء الدكتور راغب السرجاني في قناة الناس

----------


## slaf elaf

ينطلق فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام مطلع شهر فبراير القادم إلى دولة تونس الشقيقة، وذلك لإلقاء عدة محاضرات هناك.



وتأتي زيارة فضيلته وسط أجواء طيبة، خاصة وأنها مواكبة لذكرى ثورات الربيع العربي، التي بدأت بثورة الياسمين حيث إزاحة أعتى الطغاة عن عالمنا العربي. ولعل زيارة الدكتور راغب السرجاني تعدُّ هي الأولى من نوعها إلى الدولة الشقيقة تونس.



وسيقوم فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بإلقاء عدة محاضرات هناك، وهي كالتالي:



- الخميس 2 فبراير 2012م: محاضرة (العمل الإنساني في ميراث الإسلام). التوقيت: بعد صلاة العشاء. المكان: رويال الخليل بطريق المرسى.



- الجمعة 3 فبراير 2012م: محاضرة (من روائع حضارتنا). التوقيت: بعد العشاء. المكان: جامع حي النصر.



- السبت 4 فبراير 2012م: محاضرة (كيف نحب الرسول؟). المكان: مدينة جمال بمنطقة الساحل التونسي.

 المصدر : الدكتور راغب السرجاني في رحلة لتونس

----------


## slaf elaf

في تصريح خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام تعليقًا على أحداث مجزرة بورسعيد أمس 1/2/2012م، قال فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام:



شيء مؤلم للغاية أن نرى بلدنا العظيم مصر يحترق! ما حدث في بورسعيد هو امتداد لما نراه في صراعات غير أخلاقية في التحرير وماسبيرو ومحمد محمود.. ما أسهل التخريب والتدمير! وما أيسر القتل والنهب!



نحن -للأسف- ننتظر ما هو أسوأ، والأسباب كثيرة: فاسدون كُثُر في أيديهم المال الحرام.. شرطة هشَّة لا تدرك أبعاد وظيفتها.. جيش بطيء خائف متردد.. إعلام فاجر مزوِّر.. شباب يظن أن الثورة لكي تنجح لا بُدَّ من الهروب من الأخلاق.. شعب لم يتلقَّ تربيةً ولا تعليمًا على مدار 30 سنة.



الأمر يحتاج إلى وقت وصبرٍ، العلاج المؤقت لن يجدي شيئًا؛ إنما الحل الأكيد في العودة إلى الأصول: رجوع إلى الله.. تفعيل لدور العلماء والمساجد والمدارس.. إعلام نظيف محترف يواجه الإعلام الفاسد.. وحدة بين الإخوان والسلفيين وسائر التيارات الإسلامية.



أيها المخلصون، لا وقت للمطامع الشخصية؛ فالبلد يحتاج إلى نفوس طاهرة.



اللهم احفظ مصر وسائر بلاد المسلمين.


المصدر : الدكتور راغب السرجاني: أحداث بورسعيد مؤلمة والحل في العودة إلى الأصول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فاسدون كُثُر في أيديهم المال الحرام.. شرطة هشَّة لا تدرك أبعاد وظيفتها.. جيش بطيء خائف متردد.. إعلام فاجر مزوِّر.. شباب يظن أن الثورة لكي تنجح لا بُدَّ من الهروب من الأخلاق.. شعب لم يتلقَّ تربيةً ولا تعليمًا على مدار 30 سنة.


يعنى حضرته لا عاجبه لا شرطة ولا جيش ولا شباب ولا شعب؟
طيب سيادته قاعد فى البلد ليه؟

----------


## slaf elaf

رئيس مصر القادم إسلامي أم توافقي، مقطع من محاضرة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في مسجد الرواس، وهي تدور حول موضوع شائك بخصوص رئيس مصر القادم أو الجديد.. فهل الأفضل أن نختار رئيسا إسلاميا أم رئيسا توافقيا؟ وهل يوجد تدرج في التمكين؟ 

للمشاهدة 

رئيس مصر القادم .. إسلامي أم توافقي ؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الرئيس القادم طبعا لازم يكون اخواني

امال ايه

----------


## slaf elaf

صدر حديثًا كتاب قصة العلمانية للأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام، وذلك عن دار أقلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة.



يتناول الكتاب العلمانية، وذلك من خلال ما هي العلمانية، ومفهوم العلمانية، وعلاقة العلمانية والإسلام، وتاريخ العلمانية في العالم الإسلامي، وهل يحتاج المسلمون حقًّا المنهج العلماني.



فكرة الكتاب

وبعدما شاء اللهُ وقدَّر أن تزول وتنكشف الغمَّة بالثورات العربية، ومَنَّ علينا برؤية مصارع القوم الظالمين في آيات معجزة تصرخ بقدرة ومشيئة الله تعالى، لكن -وللأسف- بدلاً من أن نرى التكبير والتحميد والتهليل على شاشات إعلامنا "الوطني"، رأيناها تدعو مرَّة أخرى إلى الانتكاس والانسلاخ من الإسلام، وتجعل جُلَّ منابرها أبواقًا لدعاة العلمانية والتغريب!!



كانت مفاجأة حقيقية أن نجد العلمانية تُحاول إعادة إنتاج نفسها في بلادنا مرَّة أخرى، وباستخدام الأسلحة الخبيثة نفسها من دسٍّ ومؤامرات وتأجيج نيران الفتن بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، وتحت قصف إعلامي ثقيل من الطنطنة اليومية المتكرِّرة دون ملل؛ أنهم هم أصحاب المَدَنِيَّة والتقدُّم والعلم، بينما غيرهم دعاة التخلُّف والرجعية!!



ومن أجل التوضيح والتبيين لحقيقة العلمانية وللتحذير من خطورة هذه الدعوات الخبيثة، سطرنا هذه الصفحات.


مختصر الكتاب

يتناول الكتاب العلمانية من جوانب عدة؛ حيث يعرض ما هي العلمانية، وتاريخها، ووجودها في العالم الإسلامي، وعلاقتها بالإسلام.


ما هي العلمانية ؟

حيث يبين أن الفكرة العلمانية تهتمُّ في الأساس بإدارة حياة الإنسان على الأرض، ولا تشغل بالها بالتفكير في ما هو أكبر وأبعد من ذلك، ولعلَّنا بذلك نفهم سرَّ المبدأ العلماني الخبيث الذي يُنادي بفصل الدين عن الدولة.



وقد جاء في القواميس الكبرى للغة الإنجليزية أن كلمة (علماني) تعني:

1- دنيوي أو مادي.

2- ليس بديني أو ليس بروحاني.



وكذلك في دائرة المعارف البريطانية؛ فنجدها تذكر عن العلمانية: أنها حركة اجتماعية، تهدف إلى نقل الناس من العناية بالآخرة إلى العناية بالدار الدنيا فحسب!



والأدهى أن دائرة المعارف البريطانية قد تحدَّثَتْ عن العلمانية كأحد أنواع الإلحاد؛ حيث قَسَّمَتْ دائرة المعارف الإلحاد إلى قسمين؛ الأول: إلحاد نظري. والثاني: إلحاد عملي. وجعلت العلمانية ضمن أنواع الإلحاد العملي.


تاريخ العلمانية ونشأتها

دائمًا وعلى مدار عقود التاريخ تواجدت فئة من الناس لا يُؤمنون بدين، ولا يعتقدون في إله على الإطلاق، وللحقِّ فقد ظلَّت هذه الفئة تُمَثِّل الشذوذ البشري طوال التاريخ الإنساني، ولكن الأمر أخذ في التصاعد منذ تزايد الصراع مع الكنيسة في أوربا، وهذا ما حَدَا بكثير من الفلاسفة والمؤرِّخين أن يُهَاجموا الدين كله ويرموه عن قوس واحدة، ويُنتجوا فلسفات تُحاول تفسير الحياة والوجود بغضِّ النظر عن الإله.



نشأت العلمانية في أوربا في وقت تفشَّتْ فيه الانحرافات والمذاهب الفكرية الضالَّة؛ بسبب الظروف القاسية التي عانت منها القارة الأوربية لقرون طويلة تحت سيطرة طغاة الحُكَّام وطغاة رجال الدين الكنسي؛ الذين وصلوا في الطغيان وضروب الخرافات إلى ما لا يتصوره العقل من التجبُّر والتناقض, والظلم الفادح, واستعباد الناس وإذلالهم, ومحاربة كل فكر يخالف ما هم عليه.



كما يعرض الكتاب دور الكنيسة السلبي الذي ولد الانفجار داخل الشعوب الأوربية؛ مما أدى إلى تبني فكرة فصل الدين عن الدولة، إلى أن جاءت الثورة الفرنسية، حيث تعتبر بمنزلة نقطة الارتكاز للفكر العلماني.


العلمانية والعالم الإسلامي

إذا كان هذا الذي حدث في بلاد الغرب النصراني ليس بغريب لجهلهم بأحكام الدين الصحيح؛ الذي ارتضاه الله تعالى خالق الكون لعباده، فإنه غير ممكن في بلاد عرفت الإسلام، بل ولا متوقّع حدوثه؛ فوحي الله في الإسلام لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه.



ولقد كان للنصارى العرب المقيمين في بلاد المسلمين دورٌ كبيرٌ في نقل الفكر العلماني إلى ديار المسلمين، والترويج له، والمساهمة في نشره عن طريق وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، كما كان -أيضًا- للبعثات التعليمية -التي ذهب بموجبها طلاب مسلمون إلى بلاد الغرب لتلقِّي أنواع العلوم الحديثة- أثرٌ كبيرٌ في نقل الفكر العلماني ومظاهره إلى بلاد المسلمين، نُضيف إلى ذلك ما ساهمت به المدارس الأجنبية -التي انتشرت في البلاد الإسلامية- في إخراج أجيال من الشباب تربَّت على الفكر الغربي.



وظلَّت الأفكار العلمانية تتسلَّل إلى عالمنا الإسلامي، وتتوغَّل يومًا بعد يوم مستغلَّة حالة الضعف التي سادت بلاد العالم الإسلامي مع تهاوي دولة الخلافة العثمانية، التي كانت بمنزلة السدِّ الأخير الذي يحمي البلاد الإسلامية من الغرب الاستعماري وأفكاره المسمومة.



كما يكشف الكتاب دور أتاتورك في انتشار العلمانية في تركيا، ودور الحبيب بورقيبة في نشر العلمانية في تونس، وما هي الخطوات العملية التي اتخذها كلٌّ منهما في نشر العلمانية في بلده.


هل يحتاج المسلمون العلمانية ؟

بعد تفكُّر وتدبُّر في هذه الظاهرة العلمانية الوافدة إلى عالمنا العربي والإسلامي، والتي ارتفعت الأصوات تُنادي بتجربتها مجدَّدًا في بلادنا، خاصة بعدما بدأت إرهاصات الربيع العربي تُداعب خيالهم وأحلامهم، بإمكانية تطبيق مثل هذه المناهج الفاسدة في مجتمعاتنا - وجدنا أن المسلم منَّا حين يُفَكِّر في هذا الأمر، سيجد نفسه أمام إحدى قضيتين؛ القضية الأولى: الإيمان باليوم الآخر، والقضية الثانية: هل يُعادي الإسلامُ العلمَ والحرية؟



وفي خاتمة الكتاب يقول الدكتور راغب السرجاني: "ومع ذلك فكلامي هذا لا يعني إقصاء العلمانيين في بلاد الإسلام عن المجتمع، بل أنا أدعو دومًا إلى سماع الرأي الآخر، وإلى التعايش مع المخالفين، ولكن ما أهدف إليه هو أن يرفع المسلمون رءوسهم، ويفتخروا بدينهم، ويعلموا علمًا يقينيًّا أن الله عز وجل قد حباهم بما لم يُعْطِ غيرهم، وأنه لزامًا عليهم أن يحملوا هذا المنهج القويم إلى الدنيا بأسرها، بدلاً من أن يبحثوا في ثقافات الأمم هنا وهناك عن مناهج لن تبلغ بحالٍ معشار عظمة المنهج الإسلامي...".


هذا الكتاب

تعدَّدت الآراء على مدار سنوات بين مُؤَيِّد ومعارض للدعوات التي تُنادي بتطبيق المنهج العلماني في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية، وبعد نجاح الثورات العربية عاد الأمر إلى الظهور بشدَّة؛ فارتفعت الأصوات وزاد الضجيج حول هذا الموضوع بشكل يُنذر بالخطر!



فما المقصود بكلمة العلمانية؟ وما تاريخها؟



وهل يحتاج المسلمون حقًّا المنهج العلماني؟



هذا ما يُجيب عنه هذا الكتاب.


نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ قصة العلمانية.
المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.
الطبعة الأولى/ 1433هـ = 2012م.
الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة



المصدر : قصة العلمانية .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان من الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام حول الأحداث في مصر الآن بعد أحداث مجزرة بورسعيد وما تلاها من أحداث الداخلية ومحمد محمود الأخيرة، مبينا المخرج من هذه الأزمة عبر الربط بين هذه الأحداث وأحداث موقعة الجمل.. كيف ذلك؟ وما الحل والمخرج من الأزمة المصرية الراهنة؟

للمشاهدة 

بيان الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول المخرج من أزمة مصر بعد أحداث بورسعيد

----------


## slaf elaf

صدر حديثًا كتاب "أجمل حوار .. حوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه" للأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام، عن دار أقلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة.

يتناول الكتاب آداب الحوار، وأهمية الحوار، وأساليب الحوار، وفوائد الحوار وفنونه، من خلال استعراض سمات الحوار النبوي في جمال أهداف الحوار، وجمال وسائل الحوار، وتوضيح ذلك بمواقف من السيرة النبوية.



فكرة الكتاب

يسعى كثير من المسلمين للبحث عن فنون الحوار والتواصل مع الآخرين في الكتب الغربيَّة، وعند كُتَّاب ومؤلِّفين مهما بلغت مهارتهم فلن يبلغوا عُشر معشار ما كان لدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من القدرات والمهارات في فنِّ الحوار والتواصل.



لهذا كانت فكرة الكتاب تتناول حوار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه، وإن كان له صلى الله عليه وسلم صورٌ كثيرة للحوار مع كل طوائف الناس: المسلم والكافر، والرجل والمرأة، والشيخ والطفل، والحرّ والعبد، وفي كل مواقف الحياة من التعارف إلى التعليم إلى المفاوضات، إلى الحديث مع الأسرى... إلى غير ذلك من مواقف الحياة المتنوِّعَة.



إن كتاب "أجمل حوار" يستعرض مواقف الحوار مع الصحابة في حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ليُثبت حقيقةً مفادها: أن الحوار كان أحد معالم منهج حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يكن حدثًا نادرًا في مواقف عارضة؛ فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن دكتاتورًا يأمر وينهر ولا يطيق سماع رأي آخر ككثير من الناس في بيوتهم، أو الحُكَّام في ملكهم، بل كان صلى الله عليه وسلم كثير الحوار، محسنًا الاستماع للآخرين.


مختصر الكتاب

الحوار بين البشر هو الوسيلة الأساسية للتواصل قبل أن يكون وسيلة تعليمية أو غيرها؛ فالإنسان كائن مجتمعي لا يعيش إلاَّ في جماعة، ولكي يستطيع الحياة مع هذه الجماعة، ولكي يُعَبِّرَ عن احتياجاته الأساسية لا بُدَّ له من الحوار مع مَنْ حوله؛ فالطفل يحتاج إلى أن يطلب من والديه ما يُريد، وهكذا.



وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل مَن استخدم الحوار على الإطلاق؛ فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم وظيفة الحوار، وفوائده، وأساليبه، وآدابه، وفنونه، وقد مارسها صلى الله عليه وسلم على أحسن ما يكون طوال حياته مع المسلم والكافر، مع الرجل والمرأة، مع الشيخ والطفل على حدٍّ سواء.



وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستخدم الحوار كوسيلة للتواصل والتراحم مع الآخرين.


سمات الحوار النبوي

كان حوار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الصحابة متميزًا في أمرين مهمَّيْنِ؛ هما:

أ- جمال الأهداف.

ب- جمال الوسائل.



لذا؛ فإن كتاب أجمل حوار سيكون في هاتين النقطتين.


جمال الأهداف

لم يكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم بالحوار؛ لكي يقطع الوقت أو ليملأ الفراغ، ولم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغلُّ الحوار ليلجَّ في الخصومة أو من أجل الظهور والغلبة، وإنما كان حوار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهداف رائعة، وكان كثيرًا ما يُحَقِّق أكثر من هدف في الحوار الواحد، أو يُحَقِّق كلَّ تلك الأهداف مجتمعة، ومن هذه الأهداف:



التعارف، تلطيف العلاقات مع الصاحب، التعليم، إزالة شبهات، التحقيق في قضايا والحكم فيها، البحث عن الرأي الأفضل (الشورى).



ولكلٍّ من هذه الأهداف مواقفها في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.


جمال الوسائل

وكما وجدنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نموذجًا وقدوة في جمال أهدافه من الحوار، فإننا نجده كذلك في وسائله في الحوار؛ ومن هذه الوسائل:



أدب التعبير وانتقاء الألفاظ، الاستماع إلى الطرف الآخر، الابتسامة أثناء الحوار، قبول الرأي الآخر وعدم الدخول في الجدل الطويل، تقدير الحالة النفسية للطرف الآخر، عدم السخرية أو الاستهزاء بالأخطاء الساذجة، القوَّة في الحق، المدح دون كذب والثناء دون مبالغة، الصبر على أذى الطرف الثاني، التشويق لإذهاب الملل ولفت الانتباه، إظهار الحب للطرف الآخر والحرص عليه... وغير ذلك من الوسائل.



ولكلٍّ من هذه الوسائل مواقفها في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.


هذا الكتاب

الحوار هو كلمة السرِّ للتواصل بين الناس، والوسيلة الأكيدة لفتح القلوب المغلقة، وقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن من استخدم وسيلة الحوار مع أصحابه؛ ليصل إلى قلوبهم وعقولهم على حدِّ سواء.



وهذا الكتاب يضع أيدينا على عظمة أهداف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من حواراته، وكذا على عظمة وسائله في ذلك.. إنه كتاب يهمُّ كل مسلم، وكل من يسعى إلى مدِّ جسور التفاهم والتقارب مع الآخرين.


نبذة عن الكتاب

عنوان الكتاب/ أجمل حوار .. حوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه.



المؤلف/ أ. د. راغب السرجاني.



الطبعة الأولى/ 1433هـ = 2012م.



الناشر/ دار أقلام للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة


المصدر : حوار النبي مع أصحابه أجمل حوار .. كتاب جديد للدكتور راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

العلمانية .. تاريخ النشأة  .. د/ راغب السرجاني 

دائمًا وعلى مدار عقود التاريخ توجد فئة من الناس لا يُؤمنون بدين، ولا يعتقدون في إله على الإطلاق. وللحقِّ فقد ظلَّت هذه الفئة تُمَثِّل الشذوذ البشري طوال التاريخ الإنساني[1]، ولكن الأمر أخذ في التصاعد منذ تزايد الصراع مع الكنيسة في أوربا، وهذا ما حَدَا بكثير من الفلاسفة والمؤرِّخين أن يُهَاجموا الدين كله ويرموه عن قوس واحدة، ويُنتجوا فلسفات تُحاول تفسير الحياة والوجود بغضِّ النظر عن الإله.



كان اكتشاف نيوتن[2] لقوانين الحركة[3] ضربة قاسية للمعتقدات الكنسيَّة، التي تقول: إن كل شيء يحدث في هذا الكون إنما يتمُّ بقدرة الله. واكتشافات نيوتن تقول: إن الحركة الموجودة في الكون تتمُّ طبقًا لقوانين محدَّدة، ولا تتمُّ برعاية الله، ولا تتدخَّل فيها السماء. ثم ما لبث نيوتن أن تكلَّم عن قانون الجاذبية الذي فسَّر حركة الأجسام من أسفل إلى أعلى والعكس.



فبعد أن نفت آراء كوبرنيكوس[4] (ت 1543م) وبرونو[5] (ت 1600م) وجاليليو[6] (ت 1642م) بشكل ضمني قيمة الأرض ومكانتها بالنسبة للكون، وبالتالي احتمال نزول تشريع إلهي لها دون غيرها، كانت نظرية نيوتن تُدَمِّر فكرة وجود الإله نفسه، وتنفي أن هناك مشيئة تُسَيِّر الكون، بل إنها قوانين حركة صارمة وطبيعية، ولا علاقة لها لا بالخير ولا بالشرِّ، ولا بالإيمان ولا بالكفر.



لم يلبث الأمر طويلاً حتى ظهر في ساحة المعركة عالم الأحياء الشهير تشارلز دارون[7] (ت 1882م)، وهو الذي قاده عمله -في مراقبة العلاقة بين الكائنات الحيَّة وتفاعلاتها، وكيف تنسجم مع بيئتها وتتكيَّف معها- إلى أن يقول بأن الكائنات تتطوَّر تبعًا لظروفها وحاجاتها المعيشية، وأنها ترتقي إلى كائنات أفضل. ونحن نتوقَّع أنه لولا أجواء الصراع التي اعْتُبِرَ فيها العلمُ ضدَّ الدين، والدينُ ضدَّ العلم لما تطوَّرت أفكار دارون إلى هذه النتيجة، التي تُخالف رُوح البحث العلمي، وتقترب من الرأي العقيدي، فلو كانت الأجواء هادئة لكانت النتيجة الطبيعية أن يُقال: سبحان الذي خلق فسوَّى، وقَدَّر فهدى.



لكن الكنيسة لم تستطع مجرَّد سماع هذه الآراء؛ وقامت بمراقبة الكتب والمطبوعات الصادرة عن هؤلاء العلماء وأتباعهم؛ لئلاَّ يُذيعوا آراءً مخالفةً للعقيدة الكاثوليكية، وتوسَّعت الكنيسة في تشكيل محاكم التفتيش ضدَّهم، وقد حكمت تلك المحاكم في الفترة من 1481-1499م على تسعين ألفًا وثلاثة وعشرين شخصًا بأحكام مختلفة، كما أصدرت قرارات تُحرِّم قراءة كتب جاليليو وبرونو وكوبرنيكوس ونيوتن، وأمرت بحرق كتبهم؛ ففي غَرْنَاطة -على سبيل المثال- تمَّ إحراق ثمانية آلاف كتاب ومخطوط لمخالفتها آراء الكنيسة[8]!



وبين هذه المراحل الثلاثة (كوبرنيكوس وجاليليو، ثم نيوتن، ثم دارون) كانت هناك غابة كثيفة من الفلاسفة والأدباء والمفكِّرين، الذين كانت آراؤهم في مجملها تُهاجم الكنيسة بعنف، وهذه هي المرحلة التي وُلِدَ فيها الفكر الغربي الذي يرفض وجود الإله، ويعتمد مبادئ الصدفة أو التطوُّر أو الشكِّ، ويُعلي من قيمة العقل فقط، وينقل السلطة والتشريع من الإله إلى الشعب.



نشأت هذه الآراء كردَّة فِعْلٍ على ما كانت الكنيسة الغربية تقوم به من احتكار لحياة الناس العامَّة، فلا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يُدير شئون حياته بعيدًا عن رقابة بابا الكنيسة ومباركته، وإلاَّ تعرَّض الشخص لعقوبات كنسية تصل في بعض الأحيان إلى القتل.



وفي المقابل فمَنِ استطاع الحصول على مباركة الكنيسة تُفتَح له كلُّ الأبواب المغلقة، ولا يستطيع أحد الوقوف في طريقه، وقد يتطوَّر الأمر بهذا المحظوظ إلى حصوله على صكٍّ من بابا الكنيسة بأنه من أهل الجنَّة!



ولم ينجُ من هذا الوضع الفاسد البائس أحدٌ حتى كبار العلماء؛ فما إن ظهرت في أوربا بوادر النهضة العلمية المتأثِّرَة بحضارة المسلمين في الأندلس -بعد ترجمة العلوم الإسلامية واليونانية إلى اللاتينية، وبرز عدد من العلماء الذين بَيَّنُوا بطلان آراء الكنيسة العلمية وبخاصَّة في الجغرافيا والفلك- إلا ورأينا كيف انقضَّتْ عليهم وحاربتهم، مستخدمةً أشدَّ وأبشع طرق التعذيب والقهر؛ لتُرغمهم على الرضوخ لآرائها دونما مناقشة أو اجتهاد[9]!!



ومن ثَمَّ أسفرت هذه السياسة الفاسدة إلى أن استقرَّ الفكر الأوربي على نظريَّتَيْنِ لتفسير الكون:

الأولى: استمدَّها من أرسطو[10]؛ الذي قال بأن الإله قد خَلَق الكون، وخلق بداخله القوانين التي تُنَظِّمه، ثم تركه؛ لأنه أعظم من أن يهتمَّ بشيء أقلَّ منه. ويُمثَّل لهذه الحالة بصانع الساعة الذي وضع فيها قوانين الحركة وتركها.



والثانية: أن الإله -في الحقيقة- ليس إلاَّ جزءًا من الطبيعة ذاتها وخاضعًا لقوانينها، أو هو قانونها وسرُّ قوَّتها، الذي بمزيد من المعرفة يمكن فهمه وإدراكه من خلال دراسة قوانين الطبيعة وسُنَّة الكون؛ وسواء تجلَّى الإله في مخلوقاته حتى يكاد يتوحَّد معها، أو انسحب من الدنيا تمامًا وتركها وشأنها، فإنَّ هذا يعني تهميش الإله[11].



لكن بقيت في هذا الإطار حلقة رابعة، ألا وهي كارل ماركس[12]، وهو الذي تأثَّر هو وصديقه فريدريك إنجلز[13] (ت 1895م) بدارون، فتجمَّعت السلسلة التي قادت إلى الفكر المادي، ليُقال في صراحة بمبدأ الشيوعية الكبير: "لا إله - الحياة مادَّة - الدين أفيون الشعوب - كل التاريخ البشري يمكن تفسيره وَفق حاجات مادية فقط". وكانت الحاجة المادية عند ماركس هي الجوع والمسألة الاقتصادية، هذا الاتجاه بُنِيَتْ عليه الثورة الشيوعية، التي أحدثت انفجارًا في زيادة عدد الملحدين في العالم إلى هذه اللحظة.



ولا شكَّ أن الإلحاد يُمَثِّل رابطة تجمع بين معتنقيه على اختلاف رُؤاهم التفصيلية؛ وهي رابطة تتَّفق في استبعاد الإله، كما تتَّفق في إحلال الإنسان أو العقل الإنساني في مكان المرجعية التي تتولَّى أمر التفسير والتشريع.. وما إلى ذلك.



ومن عجبٍ أنك تراهم على ضلالهم الظاهر هذا ينظرون إلى أصحاب الديانات نظرة المتعلِّم إلى الجاهل، والمتحضِّر إلى المتخلِّف، وصاحب العلم إلى صاحب الخرافة، وثمة احترام يُولِيه كلُّ لاديني نحو المتَّفق معه في أن الأديان خرافة، وأنها من صُنْعِ البشر، أو من صُنْعِ حُكَّامهم الطواغيت في العصور السحيقة؛ ليسهل من خلالها السيطرة على الناس، وتسخيرهم نحو رغباتهم ولذَّاتهم الخاصة!



وكانت العلمانية كغيرها من الأفكار المنحرفة التي ظهرت في هذه الفترة المظلمة بسبب طغيان رجال الكنسية وحماقاتهم..



نشأت الفكرة العلمانية التي تُنادي بضرورة إقصاء الدين عن الحياة تحت التعذيب ومن داخل محاكم التفتيش، التي تفنَّنَتْ في وسائل إزهاق الأرواح؛ فهذا عظامه سُحقت، وآخر قُطعت أطرافه، ولم تُفَرِّق المحكمة في أحكامها بين رجل وامرأة[14].



وظلَّ رجال الدين يُطاردون العلم والعلماء؛ خوفًا على مناصبهم أن تذهب بها فكرة جديدة أو اكتشاف علمي أدراج الرياح، ولم يكن لأولئك الرجال من سعة الأفق ما يحملهم على تفهُّم اكتشافات وآراء المفكِّرين, ومقابلة الرأي بالرأي, والحُجَّة بالحُجَّة، بل قابلوا ذلك بالعنف الذي تحوَّل لصالح المفكِّرين ونظرياتهم, وألهب قلوب الجماهير في كل مكان.



نشأت العلمانية في أوربا في وقت تفشَّتْ فيه الانحرافات والمذاهب الفكرية الضالَّة؛ بسبب الظروف القاسية التي عانت منها القارة الأوربية[15] لقرون طويلة تحت سيطرة طغاة الحُكَّام وطغاة رجال الدين الكنسي، الذين وصلوا في الطغيان وضروب الخرافات إلى ما لا يتصوره العقل من التجبُّر والتناقض, والظلم الفادح, واستعباد الناس وإذلالهم, ومحاربة كل فكر يخالف ما هم عليه.



عاصر المفكِّرُون في هذه الفترة المظلمة دينًا لا يقبله العقل ولا يقرُّه المنطق، وجرائم خُلُقيَّة من جنس وبذخ وسفه ودعارة لا حدود لها بين رجال الكنيسة أنفسهم -رهبانها وراهباتها- وقد ذكر ول ديورانت -مؤلف موسوعة قصة الحضارة- أن سجلات الأديرة احتوت على عشرين مجلدًا من المحاكمات؛ بسبب الاتصال الجنسي بين رجال الكنيسة وراهباتها[16].



لقد أفاق المفكِّرُون على هذا الغبن الفاحش والفساد العريض، والظلم الذي لا يردعه رادع باسم الدين والتقرُّب إلى الله تعالى بطاعة الرهبان والخضوع لهم، فهبُّوا يُطلقون الصرخات الحارَّة, والنداءات تلو النداءات للشعوب أن يفيقوا من تنويم دين الكنيسة المحرَّف لهم, وأن ينفضوا عنهم غبار الجهل المتراكم بسببه.



فانفجر الناس وكأنهم البراكين الثائرة, وأخذوا يُنادون بإقصاء الدين ومَنْ يُمَثِّله عن طريقهم, وخرجوا وكأنَّهم طُلاَّب ثَأْرٍ موتورون، وحصل بعد ذلك ما حصل من الحروب الخفيَّة والظاهرة بين رجال الكنيسة وبين المفكِّرين ومَنْ تَبِعَهم، وإذا بالأرواح تُزهق, والضحايا تتوالى وتزداد.



استمرَّ هذا الوضع المتوتِّر إلى أن اندلعت الثورة الشعبية العارمة في فرنسا في 17 من يوليو عام 1789م..



فقد كانت الثورة الفرنسية بمنزلة نقطة الارتكاز للفكر العلماني، حيث قامت الثورة في فرنسا في الأساس على تعاليم الكنيسة الظالمة؛ وذلك بعد أن ذاق الفرنسيون ألوان الحرمان والجوع والشقاء, وبعد أن تبيّن لهم أن كل أسباب تلك المصائب هم طبقة النبلاء الحاكمة وطبقة رجال الدين، فخاضوا ثورتهم المشهورة، التي أسفرت عن انتصار الشعب وسحق رجال الدين وكل ما يتصل بالدين؛ انتقامًا لما أسلفه رجال الدين نحوهم، فكانت سببًا من الأسباب القوية التي أدَّت إلى قيام العلمانية.



وتُعتبر تلك الثورة هي الفاتحة والمشجِّع الأوَّل لقيام العلمانية وإخفات أصوات طغاة الكنيسة، وكذلك المناداة بإقامة الحكم على الإلحاد أو اللادينية, وعلى القوانين التي يصنعونها بدلاً من قوانين الكنيسة وفلسفتها[17].

 المصدر: كتاب (قصة العلمانية) للدكتور راغب السرجاني.

مراجع:

[1] مانع الجهني: الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة، دار الندوة العالمية، ط4: 1420هـ، 2/803.

[2] السِّير إسحاق نيوتُن (1642- 1727م): عالم رياضيات وفلكي إنجليزي، اكتشف نظرية جاذبية الأرض، كما اكتشف أسرار الضوء والألوان، وابتكر فرعًا من الرياضيات يُسَمَّى حساب التفاضل والتكامل.

[3] مع الاكتشافات العلمية للتراث العلمي العربي والإسلامي تبيَّن أن آراء كوبرنيكسوس وجاليليو وبرونو ونيوتن قال بها قبلهم بمئات السنين العلماء المسلمون.

[4] نيكولاس كوبرنيكوس (1473-1543م): وُلِد في مدينة ثورن في مقاطعة بروسيا، درس في بولندا وأكمل دراسته في جامعة بولونيا الإيطالية، كان فلكيًّا ماهرًا، يُعتبر أول مَنْ صاغ نظرية مركزية الشمس وكون الأرض جرمًا يدور في فلكها.

[5] برونو (1548- 1600م): فيلسوف ورياضي وفلكي إيطالي، قال: إن الأرض ليست هي مركز الكون. حكمت عليه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالهرطقة، وأحرقت كتبه، عُدَّ رمزًا لحرية التفكير في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر.

[6] جاليليو (1564-1642م): عالم فلكي، وفيزيائي إيطالي، كان يُدعى مُؤَسِّس العلوم التجريبية المعاصرة، استدعته الكنيسة الرومانية مرتين للتحقيق معه في صحة مناصرته لنظرية كوبرنيكوس، وحكمت عليه عام 1633م بالسجن المؤبد.

[7] دارون: هو تشارلز روبرت دارون Charles Robert Darwin (1809- 1889م)، عالم حيوان شهير، إنجليزي الجنسية، اشتهر بنظرية التطور ومبدأ الانتخاب الطبيعي، حول نشأة الإنسان، وهو أشهر علماء الأحياء في القرون الماضية.

[8] مانع حماد الجهني: الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب والأحزاب المعاصرة 2/604.

[9] مانع حماد الجهني: الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب والأحزاب المعاصرة 2/604.

[10] أرسطو طاليس (384-322 ق. م): فيلسوف يوناني، يُلَقَّب بـ(المعلم الأكبر)، كان أحد تلاميذ أفلاطون ومعلم الإسكندر الأكبر، كتب في مواضيع متعدِّدة تشمل المنطق، والفيزياء، والشعر، والأحياء، وأشكال الحكم.

[11] عبد الوهاب المسيري: العلمانية الجزئية والعلمانية الشاملة، دار الشروق، ط1: 1423هـ=2002م، 1/118، 119.

[12] كارل ماركس: هو فيلسوف ألماني يهودي الأصل، وُلِدَ في 5 مايو 1818م، عمل بالسياسة والصحافة، وهو صاحب النظرية الاشتراكية، والمنظِّر الأول لها، توفي في لندن عام 1883م.

[13] فريدريك إنجلز Frederich Engels (1820- 1895م): ألماني من أصل يهودي، وهو صديق كارل ماركس وزميله، وقد وضعا معًا الفكر الماركسي.

[14] غالب بن علي عواجي: المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة ودورها في المجتمعات 2/695.

[15] بالأخص في ألمانيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا.

[16] ويل ديورانت: قصة الحضارة، دار الجيل، بيروت - لبنان، 1408هـ= 1988م، 21/84.

[17] غالب بن علي عواجي: المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة ودورها في المجتمعات 2/696.


المصدر : العلمانية .. تاريخ النشأة  .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك أ. slaf elaf

----------


## slaf elaf

التوازن والوسطية من أبرز خصائص الحضارة الإسلامية، وتعني هذه الخاصية التوسُّط أو التعادل بين طرفين متقابلين أو متضادَّيْن؛ بحيث لا ينفرد أحدهما بالتأثير ويطرد الطرف المقابل، وبحيث لا يأخذ أحد الطرفين أكثر من حَقِّه، ويطغى على مقابله ويحيف عليه. ذلك التوازن والاعتدال الذي يليق برسالة عامة خالدة، جاءت لِتَسَعَ أقطارَ الأرض وأطوارَ الزمن.



فترى حضارة الإسلام تجمع بين الروحية والمادية، أو مُتَطَلَّبَات الرُّوح ومتطلبات المادَّة، وتجمع بين علوم الشرع وعلوم الحياة، وتهتم بالدنيا كما تهتم بالآخرة، كما تجمع بين المثالية والواقعية، ثم إن فيها توازنًا بين الحقوق والواجبات.



ومعنى التوازن بين هذه المتضادَّات أن يُفْسَح لكل طرف منها مجاله، ويُعْطَى حقَّه بالقسط؛ فلا غلو ولا تقصير، ولا طغيان ولا إخسار، كما أشار إلى ذلك كتاب الله سبحانه بقوله: {وَالسَّمَاءَ رَفَعَهَا وَوَضَعَ الْمِيزَانَ * أَلاَّ تَطْغَوْا في الْمِيزَانِ * وَأَقِيمُوا الْوَزْنَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ تُخْسِرُوا الْمِيزَانَ} [الرحمن: 7-9].



وإذا ما أردنا توضيح ذلك، فإنه قد تبيَّن من تاريخ الحضارات السابقة أن كلاًّ من الجوانب الرُّوحيَّة البحتة أو المادية البحتة وَحْدَها لا تَصْلُح أن تكون سبيلاً لسعادة الإنسان، فليس في مسلك الروحية البحت سوى التخلُّف، وتعطيل الإرادة والتفكير وطاقات العمل، وقتل آدمية الإنسان، وخسارة منافع الكون، وكذلك ليس في مسلك المادية البحتة سوى الطغيان والظلم والاستعباد والذلِّ، والتحكم الغاشم بالأرواح والأموال والأعراض.



وهنا جاءت حضارة الإسلام الخالدة لتُزَاوج وتوازن بين مُتَطَلَّبَات الرُّوح ومتطلبات المادَّة، أو بين الماديَّة والرُّوحية الإنسانية؛ فتصبح الرُّوحية المهذَّبة أساس المادِّية المهذَّبة، وعندها ينعم الإنسان بالإرادة والحرية والتفكير وثمرة الجهود والعمل، في إطار من الإيمان والأخلاق القائمة على العدل والأمن والاستقرار والرحمة والمحبَّة.



فمن شأن ذلك التوازن إذن أن يُحَقِّق الانسجام والتوافق بين الفطرة الإنسانية والغاية العقلية، وكذلك التجاوب والانسجام الشامل في أفكار الإنسان وخيالاته، وإراداته ونياته.



وبالنسبة للجمع بين علوم الشرع وعلوم الحياة؛ فقد أقام الإسلام حضارته الرفيعة على منهج العلم والمعرفة والعقل، والبحث والتجربة والاستنباط؛ تقديرًا منه لحيوية العلوم في بناء الدولة والمجتمع، وفي ذلك أشاد الإسلام بالعلم والعلماء في مختلف الاختصاصات، الشاملة لكل إدراك يفيد الإنسان في القيام برسالته في الحياة، وهي تعمير الأرض والاستفادة من خيراتها وكنوزها، وأعني بذلك الجمع بين علوم الشرع وعلوم الحياة. ويكفينا ما ذكره الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي -رحمه الله- في كتابه "إحياء علوم الدين" حيث قال:



"فالعلوم التي ليست بشرعية تنقسم إلى ما هو محمود وإلى ما هو مذموم وإلى ما هو مباح؛ فالمحمود ما يرتبط به مصالح أمور الدنيا كالطب والحساب، وذلك ينقسم إلى ما هو فرض كفاية وإلى ما هو فضيلة وليس بفريضة. أما فرض الكفاية فهو علم لا يُستغنى عنه في قوام أمور الدنيا كالطب؛ إذ هو ضرورى في حاجة بقاء الأبدان، وكالحساب فإنه ضرورى في المعاملات وقسمة الوصايا والمواريث وغيرهما، وهذه هي العلوم التي لو خلا البلد عمَّنْ يقوم بها حرج أهل البلد، وإذا قام بها واحد كفى وسقط الفرض عن الآخرين. فلا يتعجب من قولنا: إن الطب والحساب من فروض الكفايات؛ فإن أصول الصناعات -أيضًا- من فروض الكفايات كالفلاحة والحياكة والسياسة، بل الحجامة والخياطة".



وقد جاءت كلمة (العلم) في كتاب الله تعالى وفي سُنَّة رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلقة، دونما تقييد أو تحديد؛ فهي تشمل كل علمٍ نافعٍ يهدف إلى خير الدنيا وعمارة الأرض.. وكل علمٍ يهدف إلى صلاح الناس، والقيام السليم بواجبات الخلافة البشرية على هذا الكوكب، فهي تعني -في أكثر الأحيان- العلم بشقيه الشرعي والحياتي.. وكل ما جاء من مدحٍ للعلماء، فهو لكل عالمٍ نفع الناس بعلمه، سواء كان شرعيًّا أم حياتيًّا، وإن تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية قد عَبَّر عن ذلك أصدق تعبير، من إسهامات وإبداعات المسلمين في العلوم الحياتية أو علوم الحياة، لخير شاهد وأفضل مُعَبِّر عن هذا الجمع.



وإن هذا المنهج المتوازن مغاير لتلك الحضارات التي سيطر فيها الدين على القوى الفكرية والعملية، وبات يمنع العلم ويكبل التفكير وإعمال العقل.



وبالنسبة للتوازن بين الدنيا والآخرة، فلعلَّ أوضح دليل نذكره هنا تلك الآيات التي جاء الأمر فيها بصلاة الجمعة، يقول الله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِىَ لِلصَّلاَةِ مِن يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إلى ذِكْرِ اللهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِن كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ * فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاَةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا في الأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِ اللهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ} [الجمعة: 9، 10].



فهذا هو شأن الحضارة الإسلامية في الجمع بين الدنيا والآخرة؛ فالآية السابقة تُوَضِّح أنه حتى في يوم الجمعة: بيع وعمل للدنيا قبل الصلاة، ثم سعى إلى ذكر الله وإلى الصلاة، وتَرْكٌ للبيع والشراء وما أشبهه من مشاغل الحياة، ثم انتشارٌ في الأرض وابتغاء الرزق من جديد بعد انقضاء الصلاة، مع عدم الغفلة عن ذكر الله كثيرًا في كل حال، فهو أساس الفلاح والنجاح، وفضل الله هنا هو الرزق والكسب.



وفي آية أخرى تدلُّ على الاعتدال بين العمل لهذه الحياة، والعمل لما بعد الحياة، يقول الله تعالى: {وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللهُ الدَّارَ الآخِرَةَ وَلاَ تَنْسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا} [القصص: 77]. فلم يطلب الإسلام من المسلم أن يكون راهبًا في دَيْر، أو عابدًا في خلوة قائمًا ليله صائمًا نهاره، لا حظَّ له في الحياة ولا حظَّ للحياة فيه، وإنما طلب من المسلم أن يكون إنسانًا عاملاً في الحياة، يعمرها ويسعى في مناكب الأرض، ويلتمس الرزق في خباياها.



وهكذا يكون أبناء الحضارة الإسلامية، طُلاّب دنيا وآخرة، يطلبون الحسنة في الحياتين، والسعادة في الدارين.



لذلك جاءت الحضارة الإسلامية وسطًا بين إغراق اليهود في العَبِّ من متع الدنيا، حتى جنحوا إلى كل ما يرتبط بالحياة الدنيا وأفرطوا فيه حتى خالفوا أوامر الله -جل وعلا- والتمسوا الحرام في الربا وغيره من المنكرات، وبين انسحاب رهبان المسيحيين من الحياة وعمارتها، وتركها للمفسدين يعيثون فيها فسادًا ضد منهج الله تعالى.



ومن التوازن -أيضًا- الذي تميزت به الحضارة الإسلامية، ذلك الجمع بين المثالية والواقعية في شكل محكم رائع؛ فالإسلام دين مثالي وفي الوقت ذاته واقعي؛ فهو ينشد لمعتنقه الكمال والمثل العليا دائمًا، لكنه يطلب بأسبابه ويسعى إليه من بابه، ولا يُكَلِّف الناس شططًا؛ ولذلك كان من الصعب فصل المثالية عن الواقعية في الإسلام، وإنما هما شرعة للبشر متكاملة تُنِيرُ لهم سبل الخير، وترسم لهم قواعد السلوك وقوانين المعاملات.



ففي المثالية تحرص حضارة الإسلام على إبلاغ الإنسان أعلى أفق ممكن من المستوى العالي الرفيع، في يُسْرٍ وراحة وطمأنينة، وفي الواقعية تراعي حضارة الإسلام ظروف الإنسان وفطرته، وحدود طاقته، وطبيعة تكوينه، وواقع حياته.



وليس في حضارة الإسلام تلك المثالية الخيالية التي لا وجود لها إلا في عالم الأحلام، مثل التي أنشأها أفلاطون في المدينةِ الفاضلة، والتي هي بعيدة كل البعد عن واقع الإنسان وما ركّب فيه من غرائز ونزعات، وما يعتريه من نقص وقصور.



كما أنه ليس في حضارة الإسلام تلك الواقعية التي تعني الرضا بالواقع، أيًّا كان وضعه أو صورته، أو أن تُطَوِّعَ حضارة الإسلام مبادئها لتوافق الحياة على أي لون، أو لتساير الواقع على أي شكل؛ فلم تأتِ حضارة الإسلام لتُرَبِّت على شهوات الناس وأنظمتهم، أو لتَرْضَى بأوضاعهم المختلَّة وتقاليدهم المعوجَّة..



وإنما جاءت لتلغي كل أشكال الجاهلية ونُظُمِهَا، ولتنشِئ من ذات نفسها نظامًا خاصًّا بها، قد يتشابه في جزئيات مع واقع الناس وقد لا يتشابه؛ فقد جعل الإسلام مثلاً إنكار المنكر فريضة، ولكنه فريضة متدرِّجة؛ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمْ مُنْكَرًا فَلْيُغَيِرْهُ بِيَدِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِلِسَانِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ وَذَلِكَ أَضْعَفُ الإِيمَانِ". فأعلى درجة في إنكار المنكر تمثل المثالية، وهي لمن كان قويَّ الإيمان، ثم تنزل الدرجات مراعية ضعف قدرات البعض وتفاوتها.



وفي التوازن بين المثالية والواقعية جعل الإسلام حدًّا أدنى أو مستوى أدنى من الكمال لا يجوز الهبوط عنه؛ لأن هذا المستوى ضروري لتكوين شخصية المسلم على نحو معقول، ولأنه أقلُّ ما يمكن قبوله من المسلم ليكون في عداد المسلمين، وقد شرع هذا المستوى على نحو يستطيع بلوغه وأداءه أقلُّ الناس استعدادًا لفعل الخير وابتعادًا عن الشر، وهذا المستوى يتكون من الفرائض الواجبة، والمحرمات المنهي عنها، وهذه الفرائض والمحرمات جُعِلَتْ بحيث يستطيع كل واحد الوفاء بمقتضاها، وعند الضرورات تراعيها الشريعة وتُقَدِّرُها قدرها.



وبجانب هذا المستوى الإلزامي الواجب بلوغه على كل مسلم وضعت الشريعة مستوى آخر أرفع منه وأوسع، ورَغَّبَتْ فيه الناس وحَبَّبَتْ إليهم بلوغه، وهذا المستوى العالي يشمل المندوبات وأنواع القربات التي ترغب الشريعة في القيام بها، ويشمل -أيضًا- المكروهات والمشتبهات التي ينبغي تنزُّه المسلم وابتعاده عنها.



لكن الوصول إلى ذلك المثل أو المستوى الأعلى يحتاج إلى جهد ضخم لا يتيسَّر لكل الناس، بل هو رهين بمواهب خاصة، واستعداد خاصٍّ يتميز به القلَّة النادرة من الناس؛ لذلك لا يفرض الإسلام هذا المثل الأعلى على الجميع فرضًا، لا يُلزمهم جميعًا به، بل يرسمه أمامهم، ثم يتركهم لطاقاتهم {لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا} [البقرة: 286]، ويتقبل من كلٍّ ما يتقدَّم به على قدر جهده {وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا} [الأنعام: 132].



وكذلك نلمح توازن الإسلام ووسطيته في العبادات فيما شرعه من العزيمة والرخصة؛ فالعزيمة كأداء الصلوات الخمس في السفر في أوقاتها بأعداد الركعات نفسها، ولكن لأن الإسلام يعلم أن في السفر مشقة تجهد الكثيرين من الناس؛ فقد خفف عنهم برخصة الجمع والقصر.



أما التوازن الأخير الذي أردناه فهو الذي بين الحقوق والواجبات؛ فالحضارة الإسلامية ترى أنه ما من حق لفرد أو جماعة إلا كان واجبًا على غيره؛ فحقوق المحكومين إنما هي واجبات على الحُكَّام، وحقوق المستأجرين إنما هي واجبات على المالكين، وحقوق الأولاد إنما هي واجبات على الوالدين.. وهكذا، ومن خلال أداء الواجبات تُراعى الحقوق.



وقد اتجه الإسلام إلى تحقيق التوازن في الحقوق والواجبات بين الفرد والجماعة؛ ليوازن بين النزعة الفردية والمصلحة الاجتماعية؛ فالإنسان ليس وحدة حياتية مستقلة عن بقية أفراد المجتمع، بل لا بُدَّ له أن يعيش ضمن دائرة المجتمع، ويتبادل المنافع والمصالح، وينشئ العلاقات، ومن تلك الروابط نشأت الحقوق والواجبات، التي نَظَّمتها الشريعة الإسلامية.



وهكذا اتسمت حضارة الإسلام من بين كل الحضارات السابقة واللاحقة بالتوازن والوسطية.


المصدر : وسطية الحضارة الإسلامية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:Shokran:

----------


## slaf elaf

دعا فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- الإخوان والسلفيين إلى التوحُّد خلف مرشح واحد لرئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية، وذلك خلال المحاضرة التي ألقاها الثلاثاء 13 مارس 2012م في كلية دار العلوم بجامعة القاهرة بعنوان "كيف تختار رئيس الجمهورية؟" وسط حشد طلابي كبير، وقد بيَّن فضيلته في هذه المحاضرة عدَّة عناصر وشروط يجب التوقف عندها قبل اختيار المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية بقوَّة، وأهمها:



أن يكون المرشح مدفوعًا إلى المنصب وغير راغبًا فيه؛ مصداقًا لحديث النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة، قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يَا عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ سَمُرَةَ، لاَ تَسْأَلِ الإِمَارَةَ، فَإِنَّكَ إِنْ أُوتِيتَهَا عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ وُكِلْتَ إِلَيْهَا، وَإِنْ أُوتِيتَهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ مَسْأَلَةٍ أُعِنْتَ عَلَيْهَا، وَإِذَا حَلَفْتَ عَلَى يَمِينٍ، فَرَأَيْتَ غَيْرَهَا خَيْرًا مِنْهَا، فَكَفِّرْ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ وَأْتِ الَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ"؛ وذلك لضمان التأييد والعون الإلهي لهذا المرشح.



وأردف فضيلته قائلاً: إضافةً إلى ضرورة تمتُّع المرشح للرئاسة بالقبول الجماهيري والقدرة على تجميع كافة فئات الشعب المصري من حوله، واصطفافهم من ورائه للمضيّ في هذه المرحلة الصعبة والخطيرة من تاريخ البلاد.



كما أشار فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أهمية، بل ضرورة أن يحظى هذا المرشح بقبول كلٍّ من الإخوان والسلفيين، خاصةً بعد أن أظهرت الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة حجم الثقة التي يحظى بها كلاهما في الشارع المصري؛ وتجنبًا لحدوث صدام مستقبلي بين الرئيس القادم وأغلبية البرلمان.



بل زاد على ذلك فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن المرشح الذي سيحظى بتوافق الإخوان والسلفيين "لا أعزّ منه"، ودعا الله عز وجل أن يجمعهما على مرشح واحد، ودعا في حالة وجوده باقي المرشحين الإسلاميين إلى التنازل له، والاصطفاف خلفه؛ طلبًا لوحدة الصف المسلم حتى وإن كانوا أفضل منه..



واستدلّ على ذلك بموقف سيدنا الحسن بن علي عندما تنازل عن الخلافة لسيدنا معاوية بن أبي سفيان في ما عُرِف بعام الجماعة، وذلك رغم علم الحسن بأنه الأفضل؛ مصداقًا لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في صحيح البخاري: (... َقَالَ الحَسَنُ: وَلَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرَةَ يَقُولُ: رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ وَالحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ إلى جَنْبِهِ، وَهُوَ يُقْبِلُ عَلَى النَّاسِ مَرَّةً، وَعَلَيْهِ أُخْرَى وَيَقُولُ: "إِنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا سَيِّدٌ، وَلَعَلَّ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُصْلِحَ بِهِ بَيْنَ فِئَتَيْنِ عَظِيمَتَيْنِ مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ").


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRhbf...layer_embedded


المصدر : د. راغب السرجاني يدعو الإسلاميين إلى التوافق على مرشح رئاسي

----------


## slaf elaf

في طريق عودة الأمة إلى بارئها لا بد لها من معالم تنير الطريق، ولعل ذلك يتمثل في الالتزام بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- والالتزام بما كان عليه أصحابه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، من الحرص على جماعة المسلمين ووحدة كلمتهم.
وإن من أعظم ما أصاب المسيرة الإسلامية الفرقة والتنازع والاختلاف، والتنافر والتراشق بالاتهامات، مما أدى إلى التناحر والوقوع في الأخطاء والزلات.
وقد كان من أعظم أسباب الانتصارات التى أكرم الله بها سلفنا الصالح بعد إيمانهم بالله واتباعهم لرسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم اجتماع قلوبهم على الحق ونبذ الفرقة والخلاف واعتصامهم بالله تعالى، وهذا عين ما نادت به شريعتنا الغراء حيث توحيد الصف المسلم انطلاقًا من قول الله تعالى: {واعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً ولا تَفَرَّقُوا} [آل عمران: 103].
فالفرقة والخلاف شر؛ لأنه يسبب التنازع والتنازع بدوره يسوق للفشل؛ وقد قال الله عز وجل: {ولا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ} [الأنفال: 46].
وفي ظل الأحداث المتلاحقة التي تمر بها مصرنا اليوم خاصة في ظل أزمة التوافق على مرشح إسلامي يقود مصر بإذن الله تعالى إلى بر الأمن والأمان تكون حلقة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 3 إبريل 2012م على قناة الشباب تحت عنوان "واعتصموا".
حيث يؤكد فضيلته على ضرورة الاعتصام والتوافق وتوحيد الكلمة مع إنكار الذات مما يؤدي إلى الخروج من أزمتنا الحالية، ويحاول فضيلته الوصول الى توافق ولم شمل الإسلاميين.

واعتصموا .. حلقة خاصة للدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة الشباب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك 

يا ترى لو طالب مجموعة من علماء الدين أن يتحد جميع المرشحين الإسلاميين بحيث يتنازلون جميعا لشخص واحد
حتى لا تتفتت أصوات الناخبين..هل للدكتور راغب مانع من ذلك أم يرحب به؟

----------


## slaf elaf

أطلق فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني مبادرة بعنوان: "واعتصموا ... معًا نبني خير أمة" في حلقة الثلاثاء 3 أبريل 2012 على قناة الشباب الفضائية التي عدّها فضيلته من أهم وأخطر الحلقات التي قدمها في حياته وذلك بهدف لم الشمل وجمع كلمة أبناء التيار الإسلامي ومحبيهم على مرشح إسلامي واحد لرئاسة مصر..

وحذر الدكتور راغب السرجاني من الفشل الذريع والخطر المؤكد في حال استمرار الصراع والشقاق بين أبناء التيار الإسلامي مذكرًا الجميع بقول الله عز وجل "ولا تنازعو فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم".

كما ذكّر الشباب المشارك في حملات دعم المرشحين الإسلاميين بعدما تعددت الاتهامات فيما بينهم ووصلت في بعض الأحيان للسباب بالحديث الذي رواه البخاري عن سيدنا جابر رضي الله عنه في صراع المهاجرين مع الأنصار في أحد المواقف وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ما بال دعوى أهل الجاهلية.... دعوها فإنها خبيثة".. وفي رواية أخرى "فإنها منتنة"..

وأضاف فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بأن استمرار هذا الأمر قد يؤدي إلى مشكلة خطيرة في المستقبل القريب وهي تفتيت الأصوات الإسلامية بين المرشحين الأربعة بما يفتح المجال لفوز مرشح آخر لا يرفع شعار تطبيق الشريعة من الأصل .. بل والأخطر من ذلك استمرار حالة الصراع والشقاق بين أبناء التيار الإسلامي حتى بعد انتهاء الانتخابات وهذا هو ما يجلب الفشل الذي حذرنا الله منه..

فما الحل؟

أطلق الدكتور راغب السرجاني مبادرة "واعتصموا ... معًا نبني خير أمة" كحل لهذا الإشكال وكوسيلة لتوحيد أصوات التيار الإسلامي وحشدها وراء مرشح واحد بعينه بما يجعله –بإذن الله- الفائز لا محالة..

وذلك بتكوين لجنة "الثمانية" التي يقدم فيها كل مرشح من الأربعة اثنين من العلماء أو من رجال الفكر ممن يثق في ولائهم له واقتناعهم ببرنامجه وسوف أقوم بنفسي ومع آخرين من "المحايدين" بإدارة جلسات عمل بين هؤلاء الثمانية يعرض فيها كل فريق أهم ما يميز برنامج مرشحهم وأهم الأسباب التي دعتهم لمناصرته..

ثم تجلس اللجنة مع المرشحين فرادى ومجتمعين...

وتجلس مع الرموز العلمية والسياسية لسماع آرائهم..

كل ذلك بهدف الوصول في نهاية المطاف إلى جمع الكلمة على أحدهم وبموافقة الآخرين ليكون هو المرشح للرئاسة على أن يصطف الآخرين -بحملاتهم- من ورائه في المعركة الانتخابية.

ثم تعلن اللجنة مرشح "المشروع الإسلامي".. 

رابط المبادرة على الفيس بوك واعتصموا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=e59xkzeGd_0



واعتصموا .. مبادرة د. راغب السرجاني للاتفاق على مرشح إسلامي واحد

----------


## slaf elaf

أطلق فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني مبادرة بعنوان: "واعتصموا ... معًا نبني خير أمة" بهدف لم الشمل وجمع كلمة أبناء التيار الإسلامي ومحبيهم على مرشح إسلامي واحد لرئاسة مصر..





رابط المبادرة على الفيس بوك  .. >> واعتصموا

رابط التصويت المباشر للحملة .. >> واعتصموا





حذر الدكتور راغب السرجاني من الفشل الذريع والخطر المؤكد في حال استمرار الصراع والشقاق بين أبناء التيار الإسلامي مذكرًا الجميع بقول الله عز وجل "ولا تنازعو فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم".

كما ذكّر الشباب المشارك في حملات دعم المرشحين الإسلاميين بعدما تعددت الاتهامات فيما بينهم ووصلت في بعض الأحيان للسباب بالحديث الذي رواه البخاري عن سيدنا جابر رضي الله عنه في صراع المهاجرين مع الأنصار في أحد المواقف وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:"ما بال دعوى أهل الجاهلية.... دعوها فإنها خبيثة".. وفي رواية أخرى "فإنها منتنة"..
وأضاف فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بأن استمرار هذا الأمر قد يؤدي إلى مشكلة خطيرة في المستقبل القريب وهي تفتيت الأصوات الإسلامية بين المرشحين الأربعة بما يفتح المجال لفوز مرشح آخر لا يرفع شعار تطبيق الشريعة من الأصل .. بل والأخطر من ذلك استمرار حالة الصراع والشقاق بين أبناء التيار الإسلامي حتى بعد انتهاء الانتخابات وهذا هو ما يجلب الفشل الذي حذرنا الله منه..

فما الحل؟
أطلق الدكتور راغب السرجاني مبادرة "واعتصموا ... معًا نبني خير أمة" كحل لهذا الإشكال وكوسيلة لتوحيد أصوات التيار الإسلامي وحشدها وراء مرشح واحد بعينه بما يجعله –بإذن الله- الفائز لا محالة..
وذلك بتكوين لجنة "الثمانية" التي يقدم فيها كل مرشح من الأربعة اثنين من العلماء أو من رجال الفكر ممن يثق في ولائهم له واقتناعهم ببرنامجه وسوف أقوم بنفسي ومع آخرين من "المحايدين" بإدارة جلسات عمل بين هؤلاء الثمانية يعرض فيها كل فريق أهم ما يميز برنامج مرشحهم وأهم الأسباب التي دعتهم لمناصرته..
ثم تجلس اللجنة مع المرشحين فرادى ومجتمعين...
وتجلس مع الرموز العلمية والسياسية لسماع آرائهم..
كل ذلك بهدف الوصول في نهاية المطاف إلى جمع الكلمة على أحدهم وبموافقة الآخرين ليكون هو المرشح للرئاسة على أن يصطف الآخرين -بحملاتهم- من ورائه في المعركة الانتخابية.

ثم تعلن اللجنة مرشح "المشروع الإسلامي".. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e59xk...layer_embedded

واعتصموا خطبة الجمعة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJdr5...layer_embedded





المصادر .. حملة المليون توقيع لدعم مبادرة فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني - واعتصموا .. مبادرة د. راغب السرجاني للاتفاق على مرشح إسلامي واحد  - واعتصموا خطبة د راغب السرجاني

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا لك

----------


## slaf elaf

هل استحوذ الإسلاميين على كل شىء؟

رد رائع من الدكتور راغب السرجاني على من يتهمون الإسلاميين بالاستحواذ على كل شىء وإقصاء الآخرين


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQXCx...layer_embedded






المصدر : هل استحوذ الإسلاميين على كل شىء؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا هما ماخدوش كل حاجه لس فاضل الكرسى الى انا قاعد عليه ومنصب البابا شنوده  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرحبا بك
  المهم أن يستحوذ الإسلام علينا ..وقتها ستدين لنا الممالك مرة أخرى
  شكرا لك على طرح الموضوع
 :f:

----------


## slaf elaf

مشكلة الفرقة بين المسلمين

من أخطر المشاكل التى تواجه الأمة الآن هي الفرقة والشتات بين المسلمين، والفشل هو نتيجة حتمية للفرقة بين المسلمين



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owNsQ...layer_embedded






المصدر : مشكلة الفرقة بين المسلمين

----------


## slaf elaf

خطبة واعتصموا – وحدة الصف المسلم

واعتصموا، خطبة الجمعة للدكتور راغب السرجاني بالشيخ زايد، يتحدث فيها عن الاعتصام وأهمية وحدة الصف المسلم، وأوضح أن الفرقة سبب الأزمة التي تحدث في الأمة الإسلامية الآن، وأوضح أن العلماء هم ورثة الأنبياء في الصلح بين المتخاصمين


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jObG3...layer_embedded






المصدر : خطبة واعتصموا – وحدة الصف المسلم

----------


## slaf elaf

واقعية التطبيق للسنن الكونية

الدكتور راغب السرجاني يوضح أن من أهم سمات سنن الله الكونية أنها واقعية التطبيق، ولقد ضرب الله لنا الأمثال لنكون على يقين من ذلك، ومع السرد التاريخي للفتوحات الإسلامية يتبين أن المسلمين لم ينتصروا لعدة ولا عتاد


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Qx3tZTrmdjw






المصدر : واقعية التطبيق للسنن الكونية

----------


## slaf elaf

لماذا ندرس التاريخ؟

الدكتور راغب السرجاني يبين أهمية دراسة التاريخ، 
فالتاريخ يعين المسلم على فهم الدين، 
كما أن دراسة التاريخ سلوك رباني أمرنا الله به، 
وبدراسة التاريخ يتعرف المسلم على سنن الله تعالى 
في قيام الأمم وسقوطها





المصدر : لماذا ندرس التاريخ؟

----------


## slaf elaf

بناء الأمة بين التاريخ والواقع

الحلقة الرابعة من برنامج بين التاريخ والواقع لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بعنوان بناء الأمة على قناة الشباب الفضائية





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=hTlTg4BvWf8






المصدر : بناء الأمة بين التاريخ والواقع

----------


## slaf elaf

دورة حياة الأمم

دورة حياة الأمم محاضرة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بأكاديمية الشباب الإسلامية، يبين أهمية دراسة التاريخ وأن التاريخ المجيد عزة لصاحبه، وأن من سمات سنن الله أنها واقعية التطبيق، كما يعرض مراحل بناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدولة الإسلامية وأن العقيدة والأخلاق أهم أعمدة البناء













المصدر : دورة حياة الأمم

----------


## nariman

شكرا سلاف
ومرحبا بعودتك

المحاضرة ممتازة فعلا كعادة الدكتور راغب
 :f2:

----------


## slaf elaf

أضرار الخلل في العقيدة السليمة والأخلاق

يبين الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن أهم مظاهر فترة الإعداد لبناء الدولة هو العقيدة السليمة والأخلاق الحميدة وأن أخطر ما يصيب الأمم الخلل في العقيدة والأخلاق





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ZTiZGQbGU








المصدر : أضرار الخلل في العقيدة السليمة والأخلاق

----------


## فراشة

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

وجزاك كل الخير

في انتظار جديدك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:Shokran:

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان د. راغب السرجاني لأنصار الشيخ حازم

بيان فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وأنصاره بعد قرار الاستبعاد النهائي من الانتخابات الرئاسية






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDI16...layer_embedded









المصدر :
بيان د. راغب السرجاني لأنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا لك ..ويا حبذا لو جئتنا بنصوص الخطب او البيانات مكتوبة

----------


## slaf elaf

يا شباب الإسلام استعدوا ليوم الزلزلة

مقطع متميز لفضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني .. يعرض فيه منحنى دورة حياة دولة الإسلام والذي أخذ منه ما يقرب من 16 سنة دراسة حتى يستطيع أن يخرج بالشكل النهائي لمنحنى دورة حياة أمة الإسلام










المصدر :
يا شباب الإسلام استعدوا ليوم الزلزلة

----------


## nariman

شكرا للإضافة سلاف 
 :f2:

----------


## slaf elaf

شتان الفارق بين عشية 5 يونيو 1967م، وعشية العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ الموافق السادس من أكتوبر 1973م؛ إذ كانت مشاعر الحزن والإحباط وخيبة الأمل هي السائدة في الأُولى، على حين كانت مشاعر الفرحة والأمل، والشكر البالغ لربِّ العالمين -سبحانه وتعالى- هي السائدة في الليلة الثانية.


فمن أين جاء هذا الفارق الشاسع بين الحالين؟


في الخامس من يونيو 1967م أُصِيب العالم العربي، وخاصة مصر، بهزيمة فادحة من العدو الصهيوني كان قوامها كالآتي:
خسرت مصر 80% من معداتها العسكرية، وحوالي 11 ألف جندي (أي ما يعادل حوالي 7% من كل تعداد الجيش المصري)، وخسرت أيضًا 1500 ضابط، وتم أسر 5000 جندي و500 ضابط مصري، وجُرِحَ 20 ألف جندي مصري. وخسر الأردن سبعة آلاف جندي، وجُرِحَ 20 ألفًا من جنوده. وخسرت سورية 2500 جندي، وجُرِح 5000 من جنودها، وفقدت نصف معداتها من دبابات وآليات ومدفعية وغيرها في هضبة الجولان؛ حيث غنمتها القوات الإسرائيلية، كما تم تدمير كل مواقعها في الهضبة المشار إليها. بينما كانت خسائر العراق الذي شارك بشكل رمزي (مثل لبنان حينها) عشرة قتلى و30 جريحا.
وبلغ مجموع خسائر الدول العربية (مصر والأردن وسورية) 400 طائرة، وأكثر من مليار دولار من الأسلحة التي دُمِّرت مع الساعات الأولى للمعارك (في بعض المصادر ملياري دولار)، بينما خسرت إسرائيل 338 جنديًّا على الجبهة المصرية، و300 على الجبهة الأردنية، و141 على الجبهة السورية.
وإضافةً إلى ذلك كانت خسارة الأرض، حيث ضاعفت إسرائيل من مساحتها ثلاثة أضعاف ما كانت يوم الرابع من حزيران يونيو عام 1967م، واحتلَّت صحراء سيناء برمَّتها إلى قناة السويس، والجولان، والضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن، وقطاع غزة التابع حينها لمصر، إضافةً إلى عدد من المناطق المتفرقة مثل منطقة مزارع شبعا وغيرها.
وقد كان مما ضاعف من آثار هذه الكارثة على العرب والمسلمين أنها حدثت في حين كان جميعهم ينتظرون أن تدخل الجيوش العربية القدس، وتسحق إسرائيل، وتلقي بها في البحر؛ فقد كان الجميع يعيشون في وهمٍ ضخم صنعه لهم المسئولون، وصوّروا لهم فيه أن قوة هذه الدول لا تُقهَر، وأن إسرائيل لا حول لها ولا قوة، وذلك على عكس الواقع.
كان هذا هو الواقع عام 67، بينما في رمضان عام 1393هـ/ 1973م كانت الحال على النقيض؛ إذ حقق الجيش المصري والسوري بفضل الله -عز وجل- نصرًا كبيرًا دمَّر فيه خط بارليف "الحصين" خلال ست ساعات فقط من بداية المعركة، وأوقعت القوات المصرية خسائر كبيرة في القوة الجوية الإسرائيلية، ومنعت القوات الإسرائيلية من استخدام أنابيب النابالم بخطة مدهشة، كما حطمت أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي لا يُقهَر في مرتفعات الجولان وسيناء، وأُجبرت إسرائيل على التخلِّي عن العديد من أهدافها في سورية ومصر، كما تم استرداد قناة السويس وجزء من سيناء في مصر، ومدينة القنيطرة في سورية.
ولكن الفارق في الحقيقة ليس ناتجًا عن الاختلاف بين حالتي النصر والهزيمة فقط، وإنما يكمن السبب في الأوضاع التي سبَّبت الهزيمة في 67، والأخرى التي جاءت بالنصر في العاشر من رمضان.
الفارق في أنَّ هناك معادلةً للنصر غابت عناصرها في يونيو 67؛ فانكسر الجيش، وضاعت سيناء، بينما تواجدت هذه العناصر في رمضان 1393هـ/1973م، فكان النصر.



والسؤال هو: ما عناصر هذه المعادلة؟


1- الرجوع إلى الله:

لا يغيب عن عاقل أنَّ أول عناصر هذه المعادلة هو صدق الإيمان بالله عز وجل، والتوكل عليه، والرغبة في الجهاد في سبيله؛ فعلى حين كانت السيادة في المجتمع عام 67 للأفكار المادية متمثلة في الاشتراكية والوجودية والعلمانية، حتى صار قدوة المثقفين هو الفيلسوف الوجودي الملحد جان بول سارتر الذي استضافته الدولة رسميًّا، وكان المثل الأعلى للقادة السياسيين هو اليهودي مصطفى كمال أتاتورك الذي ألغى الخلافة الإسلامية، وحارب الإسلام محاربة عنيفة، كما صارت الإباحية والعري سلوكًا طبيعيًّا معترفًا به على مستوى غالبية المجتمع.
وكان مجموع الشعب -بما فيه الجيش- في غيبة عن المعاني الإيمانية، واليقين الصادق في الله عز وجل، حتى صار الالتزام بتعاليم الإسلام رجعيةً وتخلفًا، بل تهمة يتبرَّأ منها الكثيرون، وكانت كلمة الجهاد في سبيل الله غريبة عن الأسماع، فضلاً عن القلوب.
على حين كانت الحال كذلك غداة 5 يونيو 67، كانت الأحوال مختلفة في العاشر من رمضان 1393هـ/1973م، فلقد تحققت عناصر المعادلة؛ فعادت جموع الشعب إلى معاني الإيمان الحقيقية، وأدركت أن النصر بيد الله وحده، وأن البُعد عن منهج الله في الحياة، والاعتماد على المبادئ المستوردة الغريبة على أُمَّتِنا لم تَجْنِ منه الأمة إلا الانحرافات والهزائم.
كما عادت روح الجهاد الغائبة إلى نفوس كلٍّ من الشعب والجيش، وكان الفضل في ذلك -بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى- لعلماء الأمة، الذين أخذوا يغرسون حُبَّ الجهاد في نفوس الشعب من خلال المساجد، وفي نفوس الجنود في ثكنات الجيش، حتى صارت قلوب الجنود شُعَلاً إيمانية متفجرة؛ فقد كان الشيخ محمد الغزالي -رحمه الله- مجاهدًا بلسانه وقلبه في صفوف الجيش كإمام وعالم يقود الصفوف في الصلاة، ويأخذ بأيدي الجنود والقادة إلى الله تعالى، ويعلّمهم أن الشهادة في سبيل الله هي أسمى المراتب التي يجب أن يضحي المسلم بروحه في سبيلها.
كما كانت الروح الإيمانية بارزةً في نفوس القادة العسكريين؛ فهذا هو البطل الفريق عبد المنعم رياض يذكر أهمية الاستعداد والأخذ بالأسباب لنستحق النصر الذي وعدنا الله به، فيقول: "إذا وفرنا للمعركة القدرات القتالية المناسبة، وأتحنا لها الوقت الكافي للإعداد والتجهيز، وهيأنا لها الظروف المواتية، فليس ثمة شك في النصر الذي وعدنا الله إياه". فهو هنا ينسب النصر المنتظر إلى الله -سبحانه وتعالى- وحده، وليس لعبقرية القيادة كما كان الوضع أيام يونيو 67.
إضافة إلى ذلك، كانت ألسنة الجميع جيشًا وشعبًا جنودًا وقيادة تلهج إلى الله -عز وجل- بالدعاء، متضرعة باكية راجية النصر على العدو، والشهادة في سبيله.
وقد تُوِّج ذلك كله بصيحة (الله أكبر) التي أطلقها الجنود ساعة العبور، مؤمنين بمعناها حقيقةً لا تظاهرًا، وذلك ما جعلهم يُقبلون على ميدان القتال بقلب جسور يؤمن أنَّ لكل نفس أجلاً لا تتقدم عنه ولا تتأخر، ومن ثَمَّ كانت الجائزة الإلهية حاضرة، متمثلةً في النصر الكبير الذي غيَّر من الأوضاع التي كانت قائمة، وأزاح الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عن سيناء، وحطَّم أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يُقهر.


2- الوحدة بين المسلمين:

والعنصر الثاني في معادلة النصر كان هو تحقيق الوحدة بين المسلمين؛ إذ شهدت أيام رمضان 1393هـ/1973م وحدةً نادرة على المستويين: الداخلي والخارجي؛ فداخليًّا ورغم أن البلد كانت تموج بتيارات سياسية وفكرية مختلفة إلا أننا لم نجد صراعًا، ولا تنابذًا، بل تعاونًا واتحادًا. وعلى المستوى الخارجي كانت الوحدة في المواقف بارزةً، ومن آثارها الأنواع المختلفة من المساعدات التي قدمته الدول الإسلامية لمصر؛ فقد تبنَّى الملك فيصل -رحمه الله- قرارًا بمنع البترول عن الدول المؤيدة لإسرائيل، داعيًا الدول العربية المنتجة للبترول إلى ذلك، قائلاً مقولته الشهيرة: "نحن كنّا ولا نزال بدوًا, وكنّا نعيش في الخيام, وغذاؤنا التمر والماء فقط، ونحن مستعدون للعودة إلى ما كنّا عليه".
كما قدمت بعض الدول الإسلامية مساعدات اقتصادية؛ فخلال الأيام الأولى للحرب قدمت ليبيا مبلغ 40 مليون دولار، و4 ملايين طن من الزيت، وقدمت المملكة العربية السعودية مبلغ 200 مليون دولار، وقدمت دولة الإمارات مبلغ 100 مليون دولار.
وعلى صعيد المساعدات العسكرية؛ فقد ذكر الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية في حرب العاشر من رمضان في كتابه (مذكرات حرب أكتوبر)، أنَّه توالت على الجبهة المصرية الأسلحة الآتية:
- سرب ميج 21 جزائريّ.
- سرب سوخوى 7 جزائريّ.
- سرب ميج 17 جزائريّ.
- سربي ميراج ليبيين، واحد يقوده طيارون ليبيون، وآخر يقوده مصريون.
- سرب هوكر هنتر عراقي.
- لواء مدرع جزائري.
- لواء مدرع ليبي.
- لواء مشاة مغربي.
- لواء مشاة سوداني.
- كتيبة مشاة كويتية.
- كتيبة مشاة تونسية.
أمّا الجبهة السورية؛ فقد وصلها ما يأتي:
- ثلاثة أسراب ميج 21 عراقية.
- سرب ميج 17 عراقي.
- فرقة مدرعة عراقية.
- فرقة مشاة عراقية.
- لواءان مدرعان أردنيان.
- لواء مدرع مغربي.


3- الأخذ بالأسباب المادية:

وذلك كله يجب ألا يُغَيّب عنّا أهمية العنصر الثالث في معادلة النصر، ألا وهو الأخذ بالأسباب المادية؛ ففي الوقت الذي أُهمِل فيه هذا العنصر تمامًا في يونيو 67؛ إذ كان أغلب الجيش غائبًا عن التدريبات الجادة والمناورات العسكرية، والقادة مشغولون بملذاتهم، والأسلحة عتيقة، ولا أحد يفكر في تحديثها، أو في تحديث الخطط العسكرية، أو في محاسبة المقصرين والمهملين، بل يتم التستر عليهم، ومكافأتهم على تقصيرهم؛ لأنهم من أهل الثقة..
كان الوضع مختلفًا في حرب العاشر من رمضان؛ إذ أصبح هناك اهتمام مستمر بالتدريب المستمر البدني والعسكري؛ فتم التدريب على اقتحام الساتر الترابي، وخط بارليف، كما تم الاهتمام بتطوير قدرات المقاتل، واهتمَّت القيادة بتطوير الأسلحة القديمة، وحاولت جلب كل ما تستطيعه من الطُّرُز الحديثة منها.
وقد اهتمت القيادة السياسية والعسكرية بالعمليات المخابراتية لاستجلاب المعلومات الخطيرة، التي تؤثر في سير الحرب، وشهدت تلك الأيام تنفيذ أعظم خطة خداع وتمويه في التاريخ العسكري الحديث، شاركت فيها أجهزة المخابرات ورئيس الدولة نفسه؛ بما كفل الاطمئنان الكامل للعدو الصهيوني، بينما كانت الاستعدادات تتم في مصر وسورية على قدمٍ وساق.
لقد كان نصر العاشر من رمضان نموذجًا لنتيجة محاولة استكمال معادلة النصر، وحين تتم عناصر المعادلة كاملةً، فسوف نرى نتيجة أعظم بإذن الله تعالى.
نسأل الله -عز وجل- أن يُعيد ذكرى هذه الأيام على الأمة الإسلامية بانتصارات مجيدة، يتم فيها تحرير كل أراضي المسلمين من العدو الصهيوني.









تحرير سيناء ومعادلة النصر !!

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكرا اخى الفاضل على الموضوع

----------


## نوورا

*سلمت أيديك اخى
على الموضوع وفى وقت تحرير سيناء
كل عام وأحنا كلنا منتصرين*

----------


## nariman

معركة مجيدة وبطولات لا تنسى
الإيمان كان عنوان لها وأساس
اتحاد عربي بالقول والفعل والقلب وصدق المشاعر
لذلك عبرنا للنصر بفضل الله

أين نحن اليوم ..

شكرا للنقل المميز يا سلاف
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كل سنه واحنا طيبين ومصر هتفضل طول عمرها بخير بولادها واهلها 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع وعلى السرد الجميل للاحداث والمعلومات  :f:

----------


## slaf elaf

هل أنت سعيد؟ محاضرة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeq4i...layer_embedded






هل أنت سعيد؟ .. د / راغب السرجاني

----------


## saydsalem

*اللهم وفق ولاة المسلمين لما فيه خير الأمة في الدنيا والأخرة*

----------


## slaf elaf

[IMG]

http://islamstory.com/sites/default/...94123677322572

_756420_461991678_n_0.jpg[/IMG]


الدكتور راغب السرجاني: نعم أدعم الدكتور محمد مرسي


أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وعضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام على دعمه للدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية، والتي ستجرى في الأيام القليلة القادمة.




وقد أشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى مجموعة من الأسباب دفعته لتأييد الدكتور محمد مرسي قائلاً:
بعد إقصاء الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عن سباق الانتخابات لم يتبقى مشروعًا إسلاميًا إلا مشروع النهضة للإخوان المسلمين والدكتور محمد مرسي. ومع كامل تقديرنا للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح إلا أن مشروعه يُعد مشروعًا وطنيًا وليس إسلاميًا كما أعلن الدكتور أبو الفتوح بنفسه.
وأشار الدكتور السرجاني إلى كونه عضوًا في الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، وقد اجتمعت الهيئة منذ أيام قليلة على اختيار ودعم الدكتور محمد مرسي لرئاسة الجمهورية، وما كان له (أي للدكتور راغب السرجاني) أن يخالف شورى الهيئة.
وقد أكد فضيلته أيضًا على أن كثيرًا من العلماء والدعاة أعلنوا تأييدهم للدكتور محمد مرسي مثل: فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد حسان، والشيخ نشأت أحمد والدكتور محمد عبد المقصود وغيرهم، وهذا وإن دلَّ فإنما يدل على أن الدكتور محمد مرسي مدعوما بهياكل كبيرة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفين وفرص نجاحه أكبرمن غيره إن شاء الله تعالى.
وعلى جانب آخر يبذل الدكتور راغب السرجاني جهودًا مكثفة ومفاوضات حثيثة مع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وحزب النور السلفي من أجل دعم مشروع النهضة الإسلامي للدكتور محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وصرح الدكتور السرجاني أن دعمه الصريح للدكتور محمد مرسي وحث الأخرين على دعمه لا يتعارض مع دعوته وحملته "واعتصموا"؛ وذلك لأن حملة واعتصموا لا تهدف إلى رأب الصدع والاجتماع على مرشح واحد في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة فقط، وإنما هي دعوة عامة مستمرة إلى أن يشاء الله تعالى تهدف إلى توحيد كافة المسلمين بكافة الفصائل والتوجهات تحت 

راية واحد؛ لتحقيق غاية العبودية لله رب العالمين.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoJ3S...layer_embedded





الدكتور راغب السرجاني: نعم أدعم الدكتور محمد مرسي

----------


## slaf elaf

[IMG]

http://islamstory.com/sites/default/...94123677322572

_756420_461991678_n_0.jpg[/IMG]


الدكتور راغب السرجاني: نعم أدعم الدكتور محمد مرسي


أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وعضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام على دعمه للدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية، والتي ستجرى في الأيام القليلة القادمة.




وقد أشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى مجموعة من الأسباب دفعته لتأييد الدكتور محمد مرسي قائلاً:
بعد إقصاء الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عن سباق الانتخابات لم يتبقى مشروعًا إسلاميًا إلا مشروع النهضة للإخوان المسلمين والدكتور محمد مرسي. ومع كامل تقديرنا للدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح إلا أن مشروعه يُعد مشروعًا وطنيًا وليس إسلاميًا كما أعلن الدكتور أبو الفتوح بنفسه.
وأشار الدكتور السرجاني إلى كونه عضوًا في الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، وقد اجتمعت الهيئة منذ أيام قليلة على اختيار ودعم الدكتور محمد مرسي لرئاسة الجمهورية، وما كان له (أي للدكتور راغب السرجاني) أن يخالف شورى الهيئة.
وقد أكد فضيلته أيضًا على أن كثيرًا من العلماء والدعاة أعلنوا تأييدهم للدكتور محمد مرسي مثل: فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد حسان، والشيخ نشأت أحمد والدكتور محمد عبد المقصود وغيرهم، وهذا وإن دلَّ فإنما يدل على أن الدكتور محمد مرسي مدعوما بهياكل كبيرة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفين وفرص نجاحه أكبرمن غيره إن شاء الله تعالى.
وعلى جانب آخر يبذل الدكتور راغب السرجاني جهودًا مكثفة ومفاوضات حثيثة مع الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وحزب النور السلفي من أجل دعم مشروع النهضة الإسلامي للدكتور محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وصرح الدكتور السرجاني أن دعمه الصريح للدكتور محمد مرسي وحث الأخرين على دعمه لا يتعارض مع دعوته وحملته "واعتصموا"؛ وذلك لأن حملة واعتصموا لا تهدف إلى رأب الصدع والاجتماع على مرشح واحد في الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة فقط، وإنما هي دعوة عامة مستمرة إلى أن يشاء الله تعالى تهدف إلى توحيد كافة المسلمين بكافة الفصائل والتوجهات تحت 

راية واحد؛ لتحقيق غاية العبودية لله رب العالمين.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoJ3S...layer_embedded





الدكتور راغب السرجاني: نعم أدعم الدكتور محمد مرسي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:Shokran:

----------


## slaf elaf

في تصريح خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام، أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، وعضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، أن ما نُشر على لسانه في صفحة محبي خيرت الشاطر على الفيس بوك كتعقيب لفضيلته على قرار حزب النور السلفي بدعم ترشيح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح لرئاسة الجمهورية هو محض افتراء وكذب، وأنه ما كان له أن يصرح بما يخالف منهجه في أدب الخلاف الذي تربى عليه ويؤصل له ويدعو من خلاله إلى الأدب مع المخالفين خاصة إذا ما كان محل اجتهاد يصيب فيه البعض ويخطئ فيه الآخرون.
كما يؤكد الدكتور راغب السرجاني على أنه سيقوم بإنزال بيان مصور يوم غدٍ الاثنين 30أبريل2012م؛ لتكذيب هذا الذي نشر على لسانه داخل صفحة محبي خيرت الشاطر وغيرها على الفيس بوك.
وأشار فضيلته إلى أنه ما زال وسيستمر على علاقته الطيبة بجميع العاملين على الساحة الإسلامية والدعوية من مشائخ السلفيين والإخوان والعاملين تحت رايتهم.
ويهيب الدكتور السرجاني بجميع من تناقل مثل ها الكلام توخي الدقة في النقل، خاصة في مثل هذه الأجواء التي تمر بها البلاد.
كما أشار فضيلته إلى أنه سيؤكد من خلال البيان (الذي سيلقيه غدًا إن شاء الله) على بعض المحاذير التي يجب الحذر منها خلال المرحلة المقبلة في مصرنا مع توضيح كيفية عبور المرحلة الحالية بسلام إن شاء الله تعالى.
أنه ما زال وسيستمر على علاقته الطيبة من السلفيين والإخوان
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن صفحة محبي خيرت الشاطر وغيرها على الفيس بوك قد ادعت أن الدكتور السرجاني علق على قرار دعم الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور للدكتور أبو الفتوح قائلاً :
نحن فى مرحلة الزلزال وهتصدموا فى المرحلة دى حين تسقط الأقنعة ، كنت تتهموننا بأنا المفرطون فى المشروع الإسلامى ولن نطبق الشرع ، فعلا الصدق ليس المظهر ولا الهيئة فمن علق على أعواد المشانق من أجل الدين هو من سيتحمل من أجل الدين ، وما تم اليوم لا أرى له مبررا إلا أن وراء القرار ضغوط ليقنعنا بها أئمة النور وتلامذة المشايخ.






د. راغب السرجاني بنفي ما نسب إليه حول قرار حزب النور

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان د. راغب السرجاني حول قرار حزب النور والدعوة السلفية بالأسكندرية بدعم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح للرئاسة وهو القرار الذى وصفه د. راغب السرجاني بأنه مثل مفاجأة له

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXGX9...layer_embedded






بيان د. راغب السرجاني حول دعم الدعوة السلفية لأبو الفتوح

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام أن الأمة الإسلامية الآن تمر بحالة ضعف في كل فروع الحياة، وأن مصر في مقدمة الدول التي تخلت عن شرع الله.
وشدد خلال المؤتمر الجماهيري للدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لرئاسة الجمهورية، بأسوان مساء أمس السبت 5 مايو 2012م، على أن د. محمد مرسي يحمل لواء الإسلام الذي يهدف إلى إصلاح العالم وليس بأن تتقدم مصر فقط، بل سنصبح قادة العالم بالإسلام عن طريق مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وأضاف: إن الأمة تحتاج إلى دليل في هذه الحيرة الكبيرة، وتبحث عن مخرج ولا يوجد غير طريق واحد وهو بالطبع الإسلام، مؤكدًا أن الإسلام لديه حلول واقعية لكل مشاكل الحياة.
وتابع: إن الدكتور مرسي يحمل مشروعًا للنهوض بالعالم الإسلامي وفي مقدمته الدولة المصرية التي حرمت الكثير من خيراتها، مشددًا على أن مشروع النهضة يعد الأوحد الذي يحل مشاكل مصر عن طريق شرع الله.
وأوضح أن ما حدث في ميدان العباسية مدبرًا كي يقف حائلاً أمام تحقيق أهداف الثورة، ولضرب المشروع الإسلامي الذي يريد القضاء على كل نواحي الفساد.
واستطرد أن ما يحدث الآن في مصر لا يمت بصلة للإسلام، ولا ينتمي إلى شرع الله في شيء من سرقة بالجملة؛ حيث يتجاوز المال المسروق من مصر خلال الـ15 عامًا السابقة ما يقرب من 6 تريليونات دولار التي لو قسمت على 85 مليون مصري لأصبح المصريين أغنى مواطنين بالعالم.
وأضاف أن هناك ما يزيد عن 2 مليون من أطفال الشوارع وأكثر من 2.5 مليون طفل متهرب من التعليم، ورأيناهم في موقعة الجمل والعباسية وأحداث بورسعيد، وجميعها مشاكل سببها البعد عن المنهج الإسلامي الذي عشنا بعيدًا عنه سنوات طويلة؛ حتى وصل بنا الحال لهذا الوضع المشين.
وأوضح السرجاني أن الإسلام يدعو إلى إقامة دولة ذات عدالة اجتماعية وتقدم في جميع نواحي الحياة، وإطلاق الحريات، والقضاء على البطالة، وتوفير حياة كريمة للمواطن كلها من مبادئ الإسلام الذي يحمله الدكتور مرسي.
وختم الدكتور راغب السرجاني كلمته بالدعاء لله أن يوفق الدكتور محمد مرسي ليس لشخصه بل لخدمة مصر والمصريين، وعودة العزة والكرامة للإسلام والمسلمين.








د. راغب السرجاني: مرسي سيقود الأمة بمشروع النهضة

----------


## slaf elaf

قام فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام وعضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين بإلقاء كلمة لأنصار الدكتور محمد مرسي في المؤتمر الحاشد الذي نظمته الحملة في قاعة المؤتمرات بالأزهر الاثنين 29 مايو 2012 وخصصته لكوادر الحملة المتطوعين من الشباب والفتيات.. 

وذلك بحضور الأستاذ الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لرئاسة الجمهورية والعديد من قيادات الحزب والجماعة وفي مقدمتهم المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للجماعة والدكتور محمود أبو زيد عضو مكتب الإرشاد..

وقد حرص فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني على تذكير الحضور بتجديد نياتهم لله عز وجل ودعاهم للتقرب إلى الله والإكثار من الأعمال الصالحة خاصة في هذه الأيام واستحضار معية الله عز وجل واستجلاب نصرته.. 

كما أشار إلى أن الله عز وجل منحنا فرصة للتزود من الطاعة والأعمال الصالحة وبذل المزيد من الجهد في سبيله خلال فترة الدعاية والاستعداد لجولة الإعادة في الانتخابات الرئاسية.. 

وشدد فضيلته على ضرورة الترفق بالناس والتماس العذر لهم نظرًا لوقوعهم تحت تأثير الضغط الإعلامي المضلل الذي استمر لسنوات طويلة بهدف التخويف من الإسلاميين والتفزيع من تطبيق شريعة الله عز وجل.. 

ضرب مثلاً بالحديث الذي ورد في صحيح البخاري عن السيدة عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا: أَنَّ اليَهُودَ أَتَوُا النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالُوا: السَّامُ عَلَيْكَ، قَالَ: «وَعَلَيْكُمْ» فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: السَّامُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَلَعَنَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَهْلًا يَا عَائِشَةُ، عَلَيْكِ بِالرِّفْقِ، وَإِيَّاكِ وَالعُنْفَ، أَوِ الفُحْشَ»..

كذلك نبه فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني أعضاء الحملة إلى ضرورة تذكير الناس بجرائم النظام السابق وما عانينا منه لسنوات تحت حكمه من مفاسد وظلم طال الجميع..

 وقال مدافعًا عن جماعة الإخوان أنهم بشر يصيبون ويخطئون فإذا أحسنوا فسوف نقول لهم أحسنتم وإن أساءوا فإمكاننا انتخاب غيرهم بعد أربع سنوات لكن في حالة فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق سنعود معًا للمربع الأول ولن يكون هناك تداولا للسلطة ولنا فيما حدث في انتخابات 2010 البرلمانية العبرة.






د. راغب السرجاني لحملة محمد مرسي حي على العمل

----------


## slaf elaf

حافة رائعة ..  الحلقة العاشرة من برنامج بين الواقع والتاريخ لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بعنوان صفحة مهمة من تاريخ مصر









صفحة مهمة من تاريخ مصر

----------


## nariman

أحترم هذا الرجل كثيرا

اختيار مميز كالعادة أخي الكريم

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوضح دور المسلم في المرحلة القادمة قبل جولة الإعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة وهي فترة حرجة في تاريخ الأمة كلها، ويضع خطوات عملية لهذا الدور، ويبث الأمل في القلوب والثقة في نصر الله تعالى وأنه قريب "حتى إذا استيأس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg9CJuipVjk 







دور المسلم في المرحلة القادمة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بعد الحكم على الرئيس المخلوع مبارك يوضح فيها فضيلته رؤيته للخروج من هذه الأزمة التى تعيشها مصر ويوجه فيه عدة رسائل للإخوان المسلمين ولللسلفيين وللقوى الوطنية والثورية ولعموم الشعب المصري ويوجه ايضا رسالة لإخواننا في الوطن النصارى، وأوضح فضيلته بعض الخطوات العملية للخروج من هذا النفق المظلم الذي نعيشه ويؤكد على أن سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fNk1kBak_k 







بيان د. راغب السرجاني بعد الحكم على مبارك

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداءا إلى السلفيين والدعوة السلفية عليكم بنصرة شريعة الله التى طالما نصرتموها في مواطن كثيرة، ويؤكد أن السلفيين باستطاعتهم حشد 7 مليون صوت لصالح د. محمد مرسي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG2xdUYn4L0 







د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداءا إلى السلفيين .. انصروا شريعة الله

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداء إلى القوى الوطنية لوضع يدها في يد كل من يريد رفعة هذا الوطن وفي يد د. محمد مرسي للخروج من الأزمة الخانقة التى تتعرض لها مصر


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Da7GHG8A0







نداء إلى القوى الوطنية للوحدة من أجل الخروج من الأزمة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداءا إلى إخواننا النصارى في مصر ويتسائل لماذا هذا  التكتل من جانبكم لصالح الفريق أحمد شفيق؟ ولماذا الخوف من الشرعية  الإسلامية؟ والشريعة الإسلامية تضمن حق النصارى وأموالهم، وهل أنتم تسعون  لتكتل نصراني يواجهه تكتل إسلامي؟ مصر تحتاج إلى تكاتف الجميع


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcYXtMoR1eI







نداء  إلى النصارى .. الشريعة الإسلامية تضمن حقكم .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداءا إلى العلماء والدعاة لاتخاذ موقف واضح من هذه الأزمة وإلى من يقفون؟ هل إلى جانب النظام السابق أم إلى جانب التغيير؟ ويوجه فيه فضيلته نداء خاص د. عمرو خالد وأ. مصطفى حسنى لاتخاذ موقف واضح وصريح لانقاذ مصر من أزمتها


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlRXDTzsMw







نداء إلى العلماء والدعاة .. يجب أن يكون لكم مواقف واضح

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه نداءا إلى الشعب المصري ويؤكد فيه أن الشهادة لله وحده فاختاروا من ترضون أن تقابلوا الله تعالى بهذه الشهادة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzFfV74RjIE







نداء إلى الشعب المصري .. وأقيموا الشهادة لله

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يؤكد أن الله سيجعل بعد عسرا يسرا ولكن علينا أولا أن نقوم بواجبنا ويوضح هذه الواجبات لكي نجلب نصر الله تعالى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEEZeXonjAM







سيجعل الله بعد عسرا يسرا .. ولكن إذا قمتم بالآتي

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*
**الحل الأمْثل**لمصرنا
أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
هو
قبول مجلس الشعب
بتوجيه
تهمت
الخيانة العُظمى
للمجلس العسكري
الممثل
لرئيس الجمهورية
حسب المادة 85 من الدستور


المادة 85 من الدستور

يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.
ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى نائب رئيس الجمهورية الرئاسة مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أما محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها واجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، واذا حكم بادانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الاخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
ملاحظة: 1 معدلة بناء علي اجماع كلمة الشعب علي الموافقة علي تعديل الدستور في الأستفتاء الذي أجري يوم 22 من مايو سنة 1980 ))).


 فإذا ما تم التصويت
بالقبول
إنتقلت
في الحال
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية
للسيد
رئيس مجلس الشعب
وفي الحال
يقوم بدعوة كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدأً
ب12 مرشحاً
بدون
شفيق
بالإضافة للدكتور\ أيمن نور , والسيد \ عمر سليمان , والسيد \
حازم أبو إسماعيل
لإلقاء
يمين الولاية
لتكوين أول مجلس رآسي مصري
لمدة عامين
حتى يتسنى لنا , صياغة دستور تحت إشراف جميع
الأطياف السياسية
وإعادة هيكلة السلطة التنفيذية , والقضائية , والدستورية
وهذا ما يقتضيه
العقل ,والعلم , والعدل , والصدق ,والحب لمصرنا
أمَّا
إستعادة الحقوق
فالروح
والدمُّ
والولد
والمال
فداءٌ
لمصر
محمد البهلوان*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*الحل الأمْثل
**
لمصرنا
أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
هو
قبول مجلس الشعب
بتوجيه
تهمت
الخيانة العُظمى
للمجلس العسكري
الممثل
لرئيس الجمهورية
حسب المادة 85 من الدستور


المادة 85 من الدستور

يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.
ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى نائب رئيس الجمهورية الرئاسة مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أما محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها واجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، واذا حكم بادانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الاخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
ملاحظة: 1 معدلة بناء علي اجماع كلمة الشعب علي الموافقة علي تعديل الدستور في الأستفتاء الذي أجري يوم 22 من مايو سنة 1980 ))).


فإذا ما تم التصويت
بالقبول
إنتقلت
في الحال
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية
للسيد
رئيس مجلس الشعب
وفي الحال
يقوم بدعوة كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدأً
ب12 مرشحاً
بدون
شفيق
بالإضافة للدكتور\ أيمن نور , والسيد \ عمر سليمان , والسيد \
حازم أبو إسماعيل
لإلقاء
يمين الولاية
لتكوين أول مجلس رآسي مصري
لمدة عامين
حتى يتسنى لنا , صياغة دستور تحت إشراف جميع
الأطياف السياسية
وإعادة هيكلة السلطة التنفيذية , والقضائية , والدستورية
وهذا ما يقتضيه
العقل ,والعلم , والعدل , والصدق ,والحب لمصرنا
أمَّا
إستعادة الحقوق
فالروح
والدمُّ
والولد
والمال
فداءٌ
لمصر
محمد البهلوان*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*الحل الأمْثل
**
لمصرنا
أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
هو
قبول مجلس الشعب
بتوجيه
تهمت
الخيانة العُظمى
للمجلس العسكري
الممثل
لرئيس الجمهورية
حسب المادة 85 من الدستور


المادة 85 من الدستور

يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.
ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى نائب رئيس الجمهورية الرئاسة مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أما محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها واجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، واذا حكم بادانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الاخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
ملاحظة: 1 معدلة بناء علي اجماع كلمة الشعب علي الموافقة علي تعديل الدستور في الأستفتاء الذي أجري يوم 22 من مايو سنة 1980 ))).


فإذا ما تم التصويت
بالقبول
إنتقلت
في الحال
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية
للسيد
رئيس مجلس الشعب
وفي الحال
يقوم بدعوة كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدأً
ب12 مرشحاً
بدون
شفيق
بالإضافة للدكتور\ أيمن نور , والسيد \ عمر سليمان , والسيد \
حازم أبو إسماعيل
لإلقاء
يمين الولاية
لتكوين أول مجلس رآسي مصري
لمدة عامين
حتى يتسنى لنا , صياغة دستور تحت إشراف جميع
الأطياف السياسية
وإعادة هيكلة السلطة التنفيذية , والقضائية , والدستورية
وهذا ما يقتضيه
العقل ,والعلم , والعدل , والصدق ,والحب لمصرنا
أمَّا
إستعادة الحقوق
فالروح
والدمُّ
والولد
والمال
فداءٌ
لمصر
محمد البهلوان*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*الحل الأمْثل
**
لمصرنا
أعلم أنَّك تعلم أنَّه برنامج صهيوني أمريكي لوءد الثورة . وإدخال مصر في آتون الفوضى المدمرة . وإنَّ السيناريو الأمثل لنا . لنخرج من هذا البرنامج
هو
قبول مجلس الشعب
بتوجيه
تهمت
الخيانة العُظمى
للمجلس العسكري
الممثل
لرئيس الجمهورية
حسب المادة 85 من الدستور


المادة 85 من الدستور

يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بالخيانة العظمى أم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية بناء على اقتراح مقدم من ثلث أعضاء مجلس الشعب على الأقل، ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام الا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.
ويقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله بمجرد صدور قرار الاتهام، ويتولى نائب رئيس الجمهورية الرئاسة مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الاتهام. وتكون محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية أما محكمة خاصة ينظم القانون تشكيلها واجراءات المحاكمة أمامها ويحدد العقاب، واذا حكم بادانته أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الاخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.
ملاحظة: 1 معدلة بناء علي اجماع كلمة الشعب علي الموافقة علي تعديل الدستور في الأستفتاء الذي أجري يوم 22 من مايو سنة 1980 ))).


فإذا ما تم التصويت
بالقبول
إنتقلت
في الحال
سلطة رئيس الجمهورية
للسيد
رئيس مجلس الشعب
وفي الحال
يقوم بدعوة كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية بدأً
ب12 مرشحاً
بدون
شفيق
بالإضافة للدكتور\ أيمن نور , والسيد \ عمر سليمان , والسيد \
حازم أبو إسماعيل
لإلقاء
يمين الولاية
لتكوين أول مجلس رآسي مصري
لمدة عامين
حتى يتسنى لنا , صياغة دستور تحت إشراف جميع
الأطياف السياسية
وإعادة هيكلة السلطة التنفيذية , والقضائية , والدستورية
وهذا ما يقتضيه
العقل ,والعلم , والعدل , والصدق ,والحب لمصرنا
أمَّا
إستعادة الحقوق
فالروح
والدمُّ
والولد
والمال
فداءٌ
لمصر
محمد البهلوان*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا جزيلا
 :f:

----------


## فراشة

أسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل لنا من كل هم وغم فرجا ومخرجا
وأن يخرجنا من هذه الفتن
وأن يصلح شأننا ويولي علينا خيارنا
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله

----------


## loly_h

> أسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل لنا من كل هم وغم فرجا ومخرجا
> وأن يخرجنا من هذه الفتن
> وأن يصلح شأننا ويولي علينا خيارنا
> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله


*
اللهم أمين
أشكرك  slaf elaf
بوركت* *وبورك مسعاك .**.**.*

----------


## slaf elaf

زار فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف على موقع قصة الإسلام- أمس الثلاثاء 5 يونيو 2012م، فضيلة الشيخ العلامة أبي إسحاق الحويني في مشفاه؛ للاطمئنان على صحته.
ويطمئن الدكتور راغب السرجاني الأمة على صحة الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني، مؤكدًا أن صحته -ولله الحمد والفضل- جيدة وفي تحسُّن مستمر، مشيرًا إلى أنه أوشك على الخروج من مشفاه بإذن الله.

وقد سَعِد الدكتور راغب السرجاني بهذا الاستقبال الرائع من فضيلة الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني، مشيرًا إلى أن هذه الزيارة قد تركت انطباعًا جيدًا لديه لما رأه من:

1- روح التفاؤل الموجودة لدى الشيخ الحويني، والقصص التي تناولها مع الدكتور راغب تؤكد على ارتفاع معنوياته.
2- أن الشيخ مهتم بالأوضاع السياسية في مصر، وأنه متفائل بالوضع السياسي القادم في مصر.
3- حرص الشيخ على العودة إلى الدعوة وتحقيق الكتب، وهي إشارة لشباب الأمة للحرص على استغلال الأوقات.
4- أن الشيخ الحويني يأمل في الحج العام القادم.
الجديد بالذكر أن فضيلة الشيخ العلامة أبي إسحاق الحويني أكد تأييده للدكتور محمد مرسي في جولة الإعادة لانتخابات رئاسة مصر 2012م، داعيًا جميع المصريين وخاصة شباب التيار الإسلامي إلى الالتفاف حول الدكتور محمد مرسى ودعمه؛ لأن لديه برنامجا واضحا وأنه سيطبق الشريعة الإسلامية.










د. راغب السرجاني يطمئن الأمة على صحة الشيخ الحويني

----------


## slaf elaf

محاكمة مبارك - بين الواقع والتاريخ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

حلقة رائعة للدكتور المؤرخ الإسلامي راغب السرجاني .. بارك الله في عمره وعلمه ونفع به 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgOKYsEHDho






محاكمة مبارك - بين الواقع والتاريخ

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني: أطالب بإعادة محاكمة مبارك وجمع أدلة قوية وبقاضي جرئ لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم يرضى الله قبل أن يرضي الشعب، ويقسم فضيلته قائلا: والله لو فعلناها لترون الخير في مصر لا حد له

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vVEHHw-Tzs






د. راغب السرجاني: أطالب بإعادة محاكمة مبارك

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يعلق على الحكم ببراءة مدير جهاز أمن الدولة اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byPSWvLt9q4






كيف يأخذ حسن عبد الرحمن براءة ؟؟

----------


## slaf elaf

تعليق د. راغب السرجاني على محاكمة الرئيس المخلوع مبارك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TcDxw_ycKs






تعليق د. راغب السرجاني على محاكمة مبارك

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني تعليقا على حكم المحكمة في قضية قتل الثوار: غير مقبول التساهل في دماء الشهداء بهذه الدرجة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0KAyxjjs-I






د. راغب السرجاني: غير مقبول التساهل في دماء الشهداء

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يقول إذا كانت السلطة التنفيذية فاسدة فلن ترى خيرا من القانون 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyJogvKfmI






السلطة التنفيذية إذا كانت فاسدة فلن ترى خيرا من القانون

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يتسائل ما هى الضمانات التى أخذها الإخوان على حزب حمدين صباحي عندما أرداوا أن يوحدوا الصف الوطني في انتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI8tBxdr_vA






ما هى الضمانات التى أخذها الإخوان على حزب حمدين صباحي؟

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني: أرفض الدعوة لمجلس رئاسي مدني ويؤكد أن هذا الأمر لا يستقيم أبدا ويستشهد بواقعة تاريخية وبكلمة سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب في هذا الأمر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEnT2ItHJvk






د. راغب السرجاني: أرفض الدعوة لمجلس رئاسي مدني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوجه كلمة لـ أ. حمدين صباحي ويسأله ما هى الضمانات التى أخذها الإخوان على حزب الكرامة لكي يدخل معه على القائمة، دعنا نقدم مصلحة البلد على مصلحة الأفراد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_vy3usXNIM






د. راغب السرجاني يوجه كلمة لـ أ. حمدين صباحي

----------


## slaf elaf

الدكتور راغب السرجاني يوجه كلمة هامة للدكتور "عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح" يذكره فيها بموقف المعتمد بالله بن عباد، والذي استعان بيوسف بن تاشفين ضد الصليبين وهو يعلم أنه سيفقد ملكه، ولكنه عمل للإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## ابن البلد

العضو المحترم 
slaf elaf 
يحظر وضع روابط خفية داخل المشاركات 
أو تلوينها بلون مشابهه للون الخلفية مما يصعب تمييزها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى العزيز
قمت بدمج موضوعات آراء د. راغب السرجانى فى هذا الموضوع
برجاء تضميين كل ما تريده عن آراء وأخبار د. راغب السرجانى فى هذا الموضوع لتسهيل المتابعة
مع وافر التحية
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يارب بسر لنا أمورنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار
اللهم أنصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين
اللهم نجى مصر من شر الفتن 
وكل من يريد بها شرا فعليك به يا الله

----------


## slaf elaf

محاضرة رائعة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمسجد الشاطئ ببورسعيد بعنوان مصر كيف تختار رئيسها  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvYMs3Hb2d4   مصر كيف تختار رئيسها .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني: ابشروا هذه أمة لن تموت أبدا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5fibbMQQ2k






ابشروا هذه أمة لن تموت .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يؤكد أن الموقف الذي نعيشه الآن تنبأ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WymAjLcLC_c






الموقف الذي نعيشه تنبأ به رسول الله .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوضح الفارق بين رسالة الإسلام وبين المناهج الآرضية بموقف لجندي مسلم يواجه قائد الفرس رستم، فيسأله رستم قائد الفرس عن سر قوة المسلمين وانتصاراتهم المتتالية، والجندي القوي بدينه يرد عليه بقوة وثبات ويقول له: ويحك رستم، إنما وضعتكم أعمالكم في أيدينا.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReyS8lkcnUI






الجندي المسلم القوي بدينه .. مع رستم قائد الفرس .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح الدكتور راغب السرجاني بمواقف واقعية من التاريخ الإسلامي كيف غيَّر الإسلام العرب وجعلهم أعزة بعد أن كانوا أذلة، كيف جعل المسلمون العرب سادة العالم كله وتخشاهم امبراطورية فارس والروم؟ يوضح الفارق بين المنهج الإسلامي والمناهج الأرضية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojyI3vlNWwo






ماذا فعل الإسلام في الناس؟ وكيف جعلهم أعزة؟ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يقول أن الإسلام يبحث عن السعادة الحقيقة وأن من يعمل لدين الله لا يبحث عن النتيجة ولكن عن الأجر ويدعو الدعاة للترفق في القول فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "إن الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كله"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLQVRabN0ro






الإسلام يبحث عن السعادة الحقيقة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوضح أن هذا الدين ينير لنا الطريق وأن هناك اناس يحملون هم توصيل هذا الدين إلى الناس جميعا إلى المسلمين الذين غُيبوا عن حقيقة إسلامهم وإلى غير المسلمين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFo8ta3HDDo






د. راغب السرجاني: هذا الدين ينير لنا الطريق

----------


## slaf elaf

خطبة الجمعة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في مسجد المدينة الجامعية لجامعة القاهرة، وتدور الخطبة حول الأحداث الراهنة التى تمر بها مصر والأمة الإسلامية ويؤكد أن هذه هي أشرس وأصعب فترة في حياة الأمة الإسلامية ويحارب الإسلام من الجميع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYqKNUWDvR0






د. راغب السرجاني: نعيش أصعب فترة في حياة الأمة

----------


## slaf elaf

كلمة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في مؤتمر من أجل مستقبل أفضل  بأوسيم بالجيزة لدعم الدكتور محمد مرسي في جولة الإعادة بانتخابات الرئاسة  المصرية، ويؤكد د. راغب السرجاني أنه عند اشتداد الأزمة نكون أمام طريقين  إما طريق المصيبة أو طريق النصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beMQ57Vv7cE






كلمة د. راغب السرجاني في مؤتمر دعم مرسي من أجل مستقبل أفضل

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة 12 من برنامج بين الواقع والتاريخ لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني بعنوان أيها المصريون .. ابشروا  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYzn2Sf5yPM    أيها المصريون .. ابشروا ..   د/راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يقول لو فاز شفيق في الانتخابات فسيتم استنساخ النظام القديم كما هو فالفريق شفيق لا يملك أساليب إلا ما تعود عليه في النظام السابق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikbxl9SLMXE






 ماذا سيفعل شفيق لو فاز في 

الانتخابات ؟ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوضح أن في كل المواجهات بين المصلحين والمفسدين فالله سبحانه وتعالى دائما لا يصلح عمل المفسدين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM67_TiQp_A






إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

لا تيأس خطبة الجمعة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وعضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح من مسجد العزيز بالله  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzDdsB3kTiU   لا تيأس .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

بيان د. راغب السرجاني عقب فوز الدكتور محمد مرسي برئاسة الجمهورية كأول رئيس منتخب في مصر، يوجه فيه عدة رسائل للشعب المصري ولمؤيدي شفيق وللرئيس محمد مرسي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7m2jJK-nVo






د. راغب السرجاني: فبذلك 

فليفرحوا

----------


## slaf elaf

حلقة خاصة من برنامج بين الواقع والتاريخ للدكتور راغب السرجاني بعد المؤشرات النهائية الغير رسمية بفوز الدكتور محمد مرسي كأول رئيس منتخب بعد الثورة يستضيف فيه الدكتور صلاح سلطان والشيخ أحمد هليل


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpkoZXMTeTw






د. محمد مرسي رئيسا.. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

اعتبر فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وعضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف على موقع قصة الإسلام- أن فوز د. محمد مرسي آية من آيات الله تعالى توحي أن الأيام القادمة تكون كلها خيرًا، وأننا منذ 25 يناير ونحن نرى آيات تلو آيات، والتاريخ الآن يتكرر، ونرى ما كنا نقرؤه في الكتب عن قيام الأمة الإسلامية وظهور المعجزات والأدلة والبراهين القاطعة، وأن لهذا الكون إلهًا حكيمًا يدبر ويمكر وينصر سبحانه وتعالى، فلله الحمد والمنة.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7m2jJK-nVo


وأوضح د. راغب السرجاني أنه على جميع المصريين أن يمدوا أيديهم للدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، فنحن أمام فرصة تاريخية؛ لتعود مصر إلى مكانتها الطبيعية، وعندئذٍ يأتي النصر من الله على المصريين.
ونصح فضيلة د. راغب السرجاني الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بأن يتقرب من الناس أكثر بعد أن عانوا من الظلم والجهل والفقر سنوات وسنوات، وأن يتخلق معهم بالصبر وسعة الصدر.
وأوصى فضيلته د. محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية أن يمد يده لجميع المصريين، وأن يستعين بالإسلاميين وبغير الإسلاميين وبكل التوجهات المختلفة، وبالمسلمين وبغير المسلمين، فنحن ما زلنا في أول الطريق، وأوصاه أن يستغل كل طاقات مصر وكل إمكانياتها الإستراتيجية والعقلية والفكرية والبشرية.
ذكر ذلك د. راغب السرجاني في بيانٍ له عقب فوز الرئيس محمد مرسي في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، والتي أطاحت بآخر رئيس وزراء الرئيس المخلوع الفريق أحمد شفيق، وذلك يوم 24 يونيو 2012م.
وخاطب فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني فضيلة د. محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بقوله:
"هذا يوم الشكر، هذا يوم الفضل من الله عز وجل، هذا يوم تمريغ الجبهة للتراب لله عز وجل، يؤتي الملك لمن يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء.. هذا يوم تكليف وليس يوم تشريف، أنت حُمِّلت أمانة كبيرة، لا أقول أمانة 85 أو 90 مليون مصري، بل أمانة الأمة الإسلامية كلها، بل أمانة الأرض حُملت في عنقك الآن، فجهِّز جوابك لرب العالمين يوم القيامة..
أتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن ينوِّر بصيرتك، وأن يهديك الصراط المستقيم، ويرزقك البطانة الصالحة، ويهديك إلى أرشد الاختيارات والأقوال والأفعال، وأن تكون إمامًا عادلاً للمسلمين والمصريين، وأن يُنشر الخير على يديك في كل ربوع العالم وليس في مصر فقط".
كما وجّه فضيلته كلمة للإسلاميين بقوله: "صححوا عقيدتكم، واعلموا أن النصر من عند الله عز وجل، فلم يأتِ النصر بتمكين أو بخطة أو بإعداد بأموال، إنما أتى منه هو سبحانه وتعالى، فتواضعوا له سبحانه وتعالى، واعلموا أن مهمتكم كبيرة جدًّا، فحسّنوا أخلاقكم، وإياكم والتنابذ بالألقاب وإياكم والفرقة".
كما أشار فضيلته إلى دور العلماء وخاصة في هذه الأيام، وهو التوعية والإرشاد وتعليم الناس أمور دينهم وأحكام دنياهم، فلم يعد هناك وقت للنوم، فعلى العلماء أن يكونوا في حركة دءوب في كل أرجاء مصر من شمالها إلى جنوبها ومن شرقها إلى غربها.
وأما عن دور الأزهر فيقول فضيلة د. راغب السرجاني: إن الأزهر أمامه الآن فرصة تاريخية، فدور الأزهر الآن أن يُرجِع الثقة في علماء الأزهر وثقة الناس في الدين وثقة الناس في الإسلام وثقة الناس في المؤسسة الدينية الأولى في العالم، فقد مضى وقت السكون والتبعية للحاكم؛ فالأزهر الآن مؤسسة مستقلة، وعليه أن يقول كلمة الحق، حتى لو كانت ضد مرسي أو حاكم آخر.
كما وجّه د. راغب السرجاني كلمة لكل الوطنيين في مصر أن يمدوا أيديهم ويتوحدوا، فهذه فرصة تاريخية، ومصر الآن تحتاج إلى مضاعفة العمل في جميع المجالات الإعلامية والسياسية والاقتصادية وفي جهاز الشرطة والجيش؛ لتخرج مصر من أزمتها الراهنة.
كما بعث فضيلة د. راغب السرجاني برسالة طمأنة إلى الحكومة المنتخبة القادمة أن استعينوا بالله تعالى ولا تعجزوا، وأن مصر ستخرج بإذن الله وحده من أزمتها، شريطة الإخلاص لله والإخلاص لهذا الوطن ونظافة اليد.
وفي كلمته للأقباط قال فضيلة د. راغب السرجاني: إنه لا يوجد هناك شريعة تعطي الأقباط حقوقهم كاملة وتراعي حقوق الأقليات مثل الشريعة الإسلامية، وأن الخير سيعم على جميع المصريين، مسلمين وغير مسلمين.
كما وجه فضيلته كلمة للإعلام أن يغلِّب المصلحة العامة لمصر وليس مصلحة أشخاص أو أحزاب أو أفكار، وعلى برامج التوك شو أن تفتح ملفات جديدة تخدم المواطن العادي كالبرامج التي تناقش مشاكل الإسكان ومشاكل السياحة ومشاكل الاقتصاد، وبرنامج يرفع الديون عن مصر، وبرنامج يُعلِي من شأن الرئيس والحكومة، وبرنامج يرفع من حال التعليم ويقوي البلد ويعلِّم الشعب.. وهكذا.
كما وجه د. راغب السرجاني كلمة إلى أنصار شفيق يحثهم فيها على التوحد ونبذ الفرقة، ونسيان الماضي وما يحمله من تفرق وضعف وفساد، وأن نبدأ صفحة جديدة لبناء مصر.
وفي الختام وجه د. راغب السرجاني كلمة إلى العالم كله قال فيها:
"نحن دعاة سلام، ديننا اسمه الإسلام، ومشتق من هذا السلام، نحن نحمل رسالة الخير للدنيا كلها، لا نبغي عدوانًا ولا نبغي شرًّا ولا نبغي تعديًا على حقوق الآخرين. وكما أننا لا نريد أن نعتدي على أي أحد، فنحن لا نقبل الاعتداء من أي أحد؛ فمصر قبل ثورة 25 يناير ليست هي مصر بعد 25 يناير، لقد تغير الشعب المصري وقام من كبوته وقام من غفوته بفضل الله تعالى، والله عز وجل أيدنا ونصرنا ونحن معه سبحانه وتعالى.
وأقول بكل قوة وبمنتهى الثقة: إن هذا الشعب المصري لن يُحتل حتى يراق آخر قطرة من دمه، ولن يكون هذا أبدًا، هذا الشعب باق بإذن الله؛ لأن عليه وصايا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالشعب المصري باق ومستمر بإذن الله رب العالمين. لقد خرجنا بفضل الله من عنق الزجاجة، وأمامنا مستقبل عظيم، نمد أيدينا إلى كل المصلحين في العالم، وإلى كل حُمّال الخير في العالم".








د. راغب السرجاني: فوز محمد مرسي آية من آيات الله

----------


## د.عمر

الغريب انه يتكلم عن خلافة اسلامية وحكم اسلامي وتذكير بالحكم الاسلامي الذي كان يقرأه في التاريخ ، ومحمد مرسي داخل للرئاسة بالاتتخابات والبرلمانات ودستور جمعه الخلق وفق اهوائهم ، ويشرعون مالم يشرعه الله ،،، ويحكم بقانون وضعي مستورد كان او من انتاج محلي !!
 فما موقف سيد قطب من منازعة الله في حقه في التشريع - وهذا إلزام وليس التزام - فكم كانوا يندنون حول الحاكمية للنيل من الحكام السابقين ليكفروهم ويستحلون دماءهم تناقض دون حياء .. إلخ 
أرأيتم لو طبقنا كلامهم على وضعهم الحالي ...

----------


## د.عمر

ومن كلام شيخهم سيد قطب الذي كانوا يشيدون بأقواله وقت حاجتهم التصعيد ضد الحكام الذين يحكمون بالقانون الوضعي : 

قال سيد قطب :" إن من حكم بالقانون الوضعي ولو في جزئية واحدة فقد اعتدى على ألوهية الله وادعى الألوهية لنفسه " .

*يقول سيد قطب: (إن منازعة الله الحكم تخرج المنازع من دين الله، وهذا هو الشرك الذي يخرج أصحابه من دين الله ..*

----------


## ملكة الكتب

إذا سمحتم لي وبعد إذن المنتدى،فأنا أرى أن الإجابة موجودة في كتاب كارت أحمر للرئيس......وأسأل الله ان أكون قد أفدتكم

----------


## د.عمر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUlfn...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwzfd...eature=related 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bf99...eature=related

----------


## slaf elaf

قال د. راغب السرجاني أن نجاح د. محمد مرسي رفعة كبيرة لشعبنا في سوريا وشوكة كبيرة في حلق النظام السوري، وأوضح أن الوضع في سوريا مؤلم للغاية ونسأل الله أن يثلج صدورنا كما أثلج صدورنا في مصر بأن نرى تغير قريب في سوريا، وأن الوقت الذي طال عليهم هو للتمحيص وأتوقع نهاية مأساوية لبشار الأسد كما حدث للقذافي، وأن ساعة الحسم قد اقتربت.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASuFnfr0Khw






 د. راغب السرجاني: ساعة الحسم في سوريا اقتربت

----------


## slaf elaf

يرى الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن اختيار نائب للرئيس من النصارى هو اختيار غير منطقي وقال أتفق مع ما قاله الأستاذ جمال أسعد المفكر النصراني أن إعطاء كوتة للنصارى في الحكومة أو مؤسسة الرئاسة هو نوع من التمييز ويحول مصر إلى تمييز طائفي غير مقبول في هذا الوقت، وأوضح د. راغب السرجاني أن مصر ليست لبنان، وأنا يمكن أن اقبل أن يكون هناك نائب من كتلة حصلت على 4 مليون صوت أو ما شابه للحصول على أصوات هؤلاء، ولكن يجب الاختيار على أساس الكفاءة وبحسب النسب الحقيقية لإدارة البلد ويجب ألا تختل النسبة نتيجة الضغط الإعلامي.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Sh_jhritg






 د. راغب السرجاني: تعيين نائب للرئيس نصراني غير منطقي

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح د. راغب السرجاني رأيه في تشكيل التيار الثالث ودوره هذا التيار في الحياة السياسية المصرية في الفترة المقبلة.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdRIc18X_qE






   رأي الدكتور راغب السرجاني في تشكيل التيار الثالث

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يجيب عن سؤال، هل اخطأ د.محمد مرسي في وعوده قبل إعلان النتيجة بتشكيل حكومة ائتلافية موسعة؟

----------


## ابن البلد

برجاء عدم وضع روابط وكتابات بالخط الأبيض أو مشابهه للون الخلفيه 
حتى لا نضطر آسفين لإيقاف العضوية

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح د. راغب السرجاني رأيه في تولي د. البرادعي رئاسة الحكومة في الفترة المقبلة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD5d6luD8gc






   رأي د. راغب 

السرجاني في تولي البرادعي رئاسة الحكومة

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح د. راغب السرجاني دور الإعلام وما يقوم به من نشر لبعض الشائعات والأكاذيب حول الرئيس محمد مرسي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX4g0Mrl4x8






 

ماذا يريد الإعلام من الرئيس محمد مرسي؟ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

قال د. راغب السرجاني أن الشائعات التي تثار حول تزوير نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية لصالح د. محمد مرسي هو نوع من الفكاهة وأن أجهزة المخابرات هي من تعمل على نشر هذه الشائعات في المجتمع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ncLTpUW_o






 

د. راغب السرجاني تزوير النتيجة لصالح مرسي نوع من الفكاهة

----------


## slaf elaf

دعا د. راغب السرجاني لعمل قانون لتجريم الكذب في الإعلام ودعا الرئييس محمد مرسي إلى عدم السكوت على الشائعات والأكاذيب التى تثار في الإعلام على غير الحقيقة.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok6V1hcal7M






 

د. راغب السرجاني: أدعو لقانون يجرم الكذب في الإعلام

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- في حوار له مساء أمس، الثلاثاء 3 يوليو 2012م، مع الشيخ خالد عبد الله على قناة الناس الفضائية، أننا نحن المصريين نحتاج إلى نضج سياسي وواقعي، ويجب أن نعلم أن المشاكل لا تُحلّ في يوم وليلة، بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند قدومه المدينة لم تحل مشاكلها في يوم واحد؛ ولذا يجب أن نعلم أن الرئيس المنتخب د. محمد مرسي لا يمكن أن يقود المركب بمفرده.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaRgpUfogvM

ودعا د. راغب السرجاني إلى سرعة إصدار قانون لتجريم الكذب ونشر الشائعات في وسائل الإعلام، مؤكدًا أن إصلاح الإعلام يعدُّ أكبر تحدٍّ في مواجهة الرئيس، في ظل التغلغل العميق للفلول في الجهاز الإعلامي، وغلبة فلسفة التشكيك في الفصائل الإسلامية.
وأكد د. راغب السرجاني أن الإعلام في معظمه يميل إلى التيار الليبرالي والعلماني، ولديه قناعات معينة، وينظر إلى دول معينة على أنها قمة الحضارة، ونماذج معينة هي الأفضل فيما يرى، ومن الصعوبة بمكان أن يغيِّر مساره في أيام قليلة أو حتى سنوات قليلة، وأن الهجوم الإعلامي الضاري على الرئيس مرسي سوف يستمر فترة، وأنه سواء فعل هذا أو ذاك سوف يتم الهجوم عليه، حتى يظهر أمام الناس بعض الإنجازات، وأن تظهر طهارة يد الناس، وتتعامل الحكومة بشفافية مع الناس وتتواصل معهم، عندها سيكون الهجوم طبيعيًّا والنقد منطقيًّا.
وطالب الدكتور راغب السرجاني الرئيس محمد مرسي ألاّ يسكت على الإعلام، وألا تُثار قضايا ويتم السكوت عليها، ودعاه لتشكيل جهاز إعلامي قويّ يوضح للناس حلول المشاكل التي تُعرض عليهم في الشاشات، ويكون هناك رد منطقي وعلمي على كل ما يثار، وأن يكون هناك قدر كبير من الشفافية والوضوح والإعلان اليومي عن تفاصيل ما تم إنجازه، وأسباب عدم تنفيذ ما لم يتم تنفيذه.
وردًّا على ادعاءات روبرت فيسك أن المجلس العسكري زوّر النتيجة لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسي، أوضح د. راغب السرجاني أن هناك أجهزة تختص بالشائعات في المخابرات تعمل على نشر شائعة بين الناس؛ ليكون هناك حالة من الشك داخل الناس والغليان، وأنا أعتبر ما قاله "فيسك" هو نوع من الهزل والفكاهة؛ فالعقل والمنطق يقولان إنه لا يمكن أن يزوِّر العسكري النتيجة لمرسي، فالدولة العميقة المنتشرة في مصر كلها لا يمكن أن تقوم بالتزوير لكي ينجح عدوّه التقليدي، بل هي كانت فرصة لعودة النظام السابق.. وأنا أعتقد أن لو كانت النتيجة غير ذلك، ما كان الفريق شفيق يقبل بها ويأخذ الأمور بسلميَّة.
وفي سؤال للشيخ خالد عبد الله عن إمكانية أن يعود الجيش إلى ثكناته ويترك الدولة المدنيّة تسير في مسارها الطبيعي، أوضح فضيلته أنه يتمنى ألاّ يحدث صدام بين الرئيس مرسي والمؤسسة العسكرية، وأنه يتخيل أن الإعلان الدستوري المكمل جاء لمعرفة المسار الذي سيسير فيه الدكتور مرسي، وهو لتأمين أعضاء في العسكري أو في طرة أو لمنع فتح ملفات معينة أو منع صدام مع الكيان الصهيوني، وحين يطمئن المجلس العسكري إلى أن الأمور ستسير بشكل طبيعي، وأنه لا توجد نية لتصفية الحسابات، ستكون العلاقة طبيعية مع العسكري.
وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن المشاورات والاتفاقات التي حدثت قبل جولة الإعادة جعلت من الصعوبة بمكان تشكيل حكومة بسهولة، فكل فريق من الداعمين للرئيس مرسي يريد جزءًا معينًا وله مطالب، فمهمة تشكيل الحكومة صعبة للغاية في هذا الظرف، وليس لها من دون الله كاشفة، وإن لم يوفّق الله الدكتور مرسي في هذا الاختيار، فسيكون الوضع سيئًا.
وأوضح د. راغب السرجاني أننا سنكون في مشكلة حقيقية إذا شُكِّلت الحكومة من شخصيات بينها صراعات وخلافات عميقة.
وأشار السرجاني إلى أن حدوث استقرار بعد تشكيل الحكومة سيقلل حجم الشائعات المثارة، وسيضع الأمور في نصابها، مشددًا على أن وعود الرئيس بتمثيل كافة التيارات السياسية في الحكومة الجديدة يدع مجالاً كبيرًا للتشكيك في قدرة الحكومة علي التعاون والتنسيق فيما بينها في ظل التباينات الأيديولوجية لأعضائها، واختلاف البرامج والمشاريع التي يمثلها كل وزير ينتمي إلى اتجاه سياسي بعينه.
ودعا د. راغب السرجاني إلى أنه يجب أن يكون هناك نوع من التناسق بين الرئيس ورئيس الحكومة، فلا يمكن أن يأتي رئيس وزراء بصلاحيات كاملة من تيار مخالف للتيار الذي ينتمي له الرئيس، عندئذٍ سنكون في خلافات وصراعات، وستكون أزمة كبيرة جدًّا، ومن الطبيعي أن يكون رئيس الوزراء متفقًا مع الرئيس؛ ليحدث انسجام بينهما لكي يستطيعا أن يعملا معًا.
وطالب د. راغب السرجاني بأن يكون رئيس الوزراء إسلاميًّا، وإذا كان لا يمكن أن نأتي برئيس وزراء إسلامي، فعلى الأقل أن يكون تكنوقراط يستطيع العمل مع الرئيس.
وأشار فضيلته إلى ما قاله رئيس وزراء كندا حينما تعجب من استقالة الدكتور محمد مرسي من حزبه بعد الفوز، وهذا لا يحدث في كل دول العالم، فلا يوجد رئيس ينجح بأصوات حزبه فقط، بل بأصوات آخرين لا ينتمون لحزبه، ثم يأتي بعد ذلك يختار الحكومة كلها من حزبه؛ لينفذ برنامجه.
وقال د. راغب السرجاني إنه بعد الانتخابات اتضح أمام الناس أن هناك كتلتين كبيرتين: كتلة التيار الإسلامي (الإخوان وحزب النور والفضيلة والجماعة الإسلامية وآخرين)، والكتلة الأخرى هو الحزب الوطني المنحل، ولديه رموز في كل مكان وإعلاميين ورؤساء مدن.
وأشار فضيلته إلى أن التيار الثالث عبارة عن كوكتيل من تيارات مختلفة، وكل تيار يرى أنه من المستحيل أن يصل لحكم البلاد بمفرده، وأنا ليس لديّ مشكلة في وجود تيار ثالث ورابع وخامس في ظل القوانين والأدبيات العامة، ولا مشكلة في ذلك في ظل التنافس الشريف.
ويرى الدكتور راغب السرجاني أن اختيار نائب للرئيس من النصارى هو اختيار غير منطقي، وقال: أتفق مع ما قاله الأستاذ جمال أسعد المفكر النصراني أن إعطاء "كوتة" للنصارى في الحكومة أو مؤسسة الرئاسة هو نوع من التمييز، ويحوّل مصر إلى تمييز طائفي غير مقبول في هذا الوقت. وأوضح د. راغب السرجاني أن مصر ليست لبنان، وأنا أقبلُ أن يكون هناك نائب من كتلة حصلت على 4 مليون صوت أو ما شابه للحصول على أصوات هؤلاء، ولكن يجب الاختيار على أساس الكفاءة وبحسب النسب الحقيقيّة لإدارة البلد، ويجب ألاّ تختل النسبة نتيجة الضغط الإعلامي.








 

د. راغب السرجاني: نحتاج إلى نضج سياسي وواقعي

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة السادسة عشر من برنامج بين الواقع والتاريخ للدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة الشباب الفضائية ، يحذر فيها فضيلته  من مخاطر الاستمرار في حالة الانقسام الشديد في مصر الآن، وذلك في هذه الفترة   الحساسة للغاية من تاريخ مصر، بل من تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية والعربية.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegwxEY68qQ     خطورة التنازع والإنقسام   .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

كتب: محمد يوسف
حذر فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- من مخاطر الاستمرار في حالة الانقسام الشديد في مصر الآن، وذلك في هذه الفترة الحساسة للغاية من تاريخ مصر، بل من تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية والعربية.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thDoyuSogco

وقال د. راغب السرجاني -تعليقًا على حكم المحكمة الدستورية بوقف تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهورية بعودة مجلس الشعب المصري المنتخَب لممارسة مهامه-: في هذه الأحداث التي نعيشها الآن والتغيرات الكثيرة التي نعيش فيها، والانقسامات الهائلة في مصر بين أحزاب وفرق وتنابز بالألقاب والاتهامات المتبادلة والأدلة المتباينة، كل ذلك يُحدِث تصدعًا في الصف المسلم والصف المصري، وهذا يُفضي إلى كوارث حقيقية.
وقال فضيلته موجهًا حديثه للمصريين جميعًا: إننا إنْ لم نلتفت نحن المصريين إلى الكوارث التي نُقبل عليها الآن بتفتيت الصف بهذه الصورة وانقسام المصريين إلى حزبين أو أكثر، سيكون الوضع خطيرًا للغاية، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حذّرنا من هذا الأمر.
ووجّه الدكتور السرجاني كلامه لمن يوجِّه النقد للرئيس مرسي بعد قراره بعودة مجلس الشعب لحين إقرار الدستور الجديد وإجراء انتخابات مجلس شعب مبكرة، قائلاً لهم: لماذا لم تسألون لماذا حل مجلس الشعب أصلاً؟ ومن يتحمل مسئولية إجراء انتخابات مجلس الشعب السابقة والمليارات التي صُرفت في هذه الانتخابات؟
من المسئول عن هذه العطلة التي نتعرض لها في مصر؟ وهل سنظل دائمًا في انتخابات تتلوها انتخابات؟
وإلى متى سيظل هذا التنازع بين سلطات الدولة؟ الرئيس مع المجلس العسكري، والقضاء مع العسكري، والرئيس مع القضاء ... إلى متى سيظل هذا الجو من الكآبة والتوجس والريبة والإحساس بالخطر؟ لماذا كل هذا؟!
وقال فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني: أتمنى أن نضع أيادينا في أيادي بعض، وأن تتوحد مؤسسات الدولة، خاصة المؤسسات السيادية منها؛ الرئاسة والقضاء والجيش والشرطة والمخابرات والحكومة، لتكون كتلة واحدة تعمل من أجل مصر ونهضتها؛ إذ كيف يُدار البلد بمؤسسات متنازعة؟!
نسأل الله أن يحفظ مصر وأهلها، ونسأله سبحانه السلامة والعافية.








د. راغب السرجاني يدعو مؤسسات الدولة للعمل من أجل صالح مصر

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الثانية من برنامج أغرب من الخيال للأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة أزهري ويتعرض لموقف أغرب من الخيال في حياة الرسول يوضح لنا هذا الموقف الأمل في نصر الله تعالى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBhYJGiP3dg






 الأمل 

في نصر الله .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الأولي من برنامج أغرب من الخيال للدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة أزهري الفضائية بعنوان لماذا التاريخ وحديث وبحث وتقليب فى صفحات التاريخ وإسقاطها على أرض الواقع فى حديث شيق ممتع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bla3jctVCIg






لماذا التاريخ .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الثالثة من برنامج الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني الرمضاني أغرب من الخيال على قناة أزهري الفضائية بعنوان أليست نفسا؟!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGzHSBdnDFE






أليست نفسا ؟! .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الخامسة من برنامج الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني الرمضاني أغرب من الخيال على قناة أزهري الفضائية بعنوان عطاء حكيم.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvOXKeWZ8rk






عطاء حكيم .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الرابعة من برنامج الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني الرمضاني أغرب من الخيال على قناة أزهري الفضائية بعنوان نصرت بالشباب.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oji9F63StKA






نصرت بالشباب .. د/ راغب السرجاني

[/COLOR]

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح  فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني رأيه في زيارة الرئيس مرسي لطهران في  قمة عدم الانحياز وهل يمكن أن يحدث تقارب بين السنة والشيعة؟ وبين مصر  وإيران؟ وما الدور الذي يمكن أن تقوم به مصر لنصرة الشعب السوري والضغط على  نظام بشار الأسد؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfXAG26XR40

لمشاهدة اللقاء كاملا 

 حوار  خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام مع فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني يتناول  الأحداث والتطورات على الساحة المصرية خاصة والعربية والإسلامية عامة،  ويتناول فيه أوضاع الجاليات الإسلامية وما يتعرضون له من مشاكل.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJlYspx-xJ0




  رأي د. راغب السرجاني في زيارة مرسي لطهران وحل الأزمة  السورية

----------


## slaf elaf

يوضح د. راغب السرجاني في حواره مع موقع قصة الإسلام أحوال الجالية المسلمة في أمريكا ورؤيتهم للمشهد المصري بعد فوز الدكتور محمد مرسي من واقع زيارته الأخيرة لأمريكا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ6oTWjxsqI

لمشاهدة اللقاء كاملا 

 حوار خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام مع فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني يتناول الأحداث والتطورات على الساحة المصرية خاصة والعربية والإسلامية عامة، ويتناول فيه أوضاع الجاليات الإسلامية وما يتعرضون له من مشاكل.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJlYspx-xJ0





د. راغب السرجاني يوضح أحوال المسلمين في أمريكا

----------


## slaf elaf

حب الرسول محاضرة للدكتور راغب السرجاني يبين فيها أن حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس من الفضائل بل من ألزم الواجبات على المسلم لأن المسلم بدونه ناقص الإيمان، وبين فضيلته أن حب الرسول ليس قولا بل أفعالا وأعمالا، فهل تحب الرسول؟ وهل عرفت قدر الرسول؟ وهل تجعل أحد أعمالك حب الرسول؟ وما هو مقياس حبك لرسول الله؟ وهل تتبع رسول الله وتطبيق سنته؟ وهل تحب آل بيت؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ6LGsbmL1E




مكانة حب رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم

 مكانة حب رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم الدرس الرابع لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام بمسجد الرحمن الرحيم (العربي) بطريق صلاح سالم بالقاهرة, في إطار سلسلة المشروع الإسلامي من وحي السيرة النبوية, ويحدثنا فضيلته عن كيفية حب الحبيب المصطفي عليه الصلاة والسلام, وكيفية الإقتداء والإتباع للسنة النبوية المطهرة من خلال الحب الصادق للحبيب المصطفي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وما هي آليات حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vMqmIsh8EM




حب الرسول .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني.. لماذا قررت دراسة التاريخ؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpsxDRwYhc




 د. راغب السرجاني.. لماذا قررت دراسة التاريخ؟

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يجيب ماذا أفعل لنهضة بلادي؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToWk6eIUE-k




  د. راغب السرجاني يجيب ماذا أفعل لنهضة بلادي؟

----------


## slaf elaf

محاضرة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في كلية الصيدلة جامعة القاهرة بعنوان أمجادنا بين الماضي والحاضر، وأكد خلالها على أن العلم هو السبيل الوحيد لنهضة الأمة وللحاق بركب التقدم، وأنه لا بديل عن الاجتهاد في طلب العلم وإخلاص النية لله عز وجل في سبيل إعلاء شأن هذه الأمة وإعادتها إلى مكانتها التي تليق بها.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr7Hy11-bCA




 أمجادنا بين الماضي والحاضر - د. راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

رأي د. راغب السرجاني في طرح اسم فاروق الشرع نائب بشار الأسد ليكون بديلا عنه في مقابل تنحي الأسد ورحيله عن الحكم في سوريا كمخرج لحل الأزمة السورية ووقف مجازر الدم اليومية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=o1V0lPvzv9c




  رأي د. راغب السرجاني في فاروق الشرع بديلا للأسد

----------


## slaf elaf

رأي د. راغب السرجاني في الأحداث التي وقعت في ذكرى ماسبيرو، وأكد على أن مصلحة النصارى تكمن في مصر في الوصول إلى استقرار البلد ويجب عليهم إقامة علاقات قوية مع مؤسسة الرئاسة والتعايش السليم كجزء من المجتمع المصري لا ينفصل عنه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=JPRjUSiLP_Q




  رأي د. راغب السرجاني في أحداث ذكرى ماسبيرو

----------


## slaf elaf

د. راغب السرجاني يوضح رأيه في أداء الرئيس مرسي خلال المائة يوم الأولى من رئاسته وما هي ايجابيات وسلبيات اداء الرئيس خلال تلك الفترة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=jLvqNBXlfQA




   تقييم د. راغب السرجاني لأداء الرئيس مرسي في ال100 يوم

----------


## slaf elaf

طالب د. راغب السرجاني الرئيس محمد مرسي بإنشاء مؤسسة إعلامية قوية توضح ما يتم تحقيقه وتقوم بالرد على كل ما يثار حول مؤسسة الرئاسة من أخبار وشائعات وتقوم منبرا للتواصل السريع مع الشعب لتوضيح الحقائق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=fqZM71QjpwY




  د. راغب السرجاني يطالب الرئيس بإنشاء مؤسسة إعلامية قوية

----------


## slaf elaf

حوار خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام مع فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني، نتناول في هذا الجزء أحكام البراءة في موقعة الجمل وما الطريق لتحقيق القصاص العادل لدماء الشهداء

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=6RGDPLMf214




  تعليق د. راغب السرجاني على أحكام البراءة في موقعة الجمل

----------


## slaf elaf

عندما تمَّ توقيع معاهدة كامب ديفيد سنة 1979م بين الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات ورئيس وزراء الكيان الصهيوني الغاصب مناحم بيجن انتصب بعض العلماء الموالين للسلطة ليدَّعوا أن هذه المعاهدة -التي لقيت معارضة وهجوم المصريين والمسلمين عمومًا وعلماء الإسلام بصفة خاصة- تُماثل صلح الحديبية في أنها كانت فتحًا في ثوبٍ من الغبن والحيف، وأن المسلمين سيستفيدون من كامب ديفيد كما استفاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون من صلح الحديبية؛ فهل الأمر كما صوَّرُوه فعلاً؟


الحقيقة أن هناك شبهًا كبيرًا وتماثلاً قد يصل إلى حدِّ التطابق بين صلح الحديبية ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد، ولكنه -للأسف- تشابه عكسي؛ إذ إن المسلمين في كامب ديفيد قاموا بدور المشركين في صلح الحديبية من الخسارة في نتائج المعاهدة؛ بينما جلس الصهاينة مكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين من حيث الفوز والظفر!!


ولا عجب فيما أقول؛ فقد كان أول مكاسب صلح الحديبية للمسلمين هو اعتراف قريش بهم، ومن ثَمَّ اعتراف العرب جميعًا بدولة الإسلام في المدينة المنورة؛ فبعد سنوات طوال من العداوة والحرب على الإسلام من جهة قريش، وبعد سنوات من وَصْف المسلمين بالصابئة، ويقصدون بذلك أنهم خارجون على قريش؛ إذا بقريش تُوَقِّع على معاهدة تستمرُّ عشر سنوات مع هؤلاء الخارجين عليها. إذن فهي تعترف بدولتهم، وبقدرتهم على الوفاء بعهودهم، وتُقِرُّ بأن المواجهة معهم غير مضمونة العواقب؛ لذا فهي تَتَّقِي قوَّتهم وتلتقط أنفاسها بالصلح معهم.


وعلى النقيض من ذلك جاءت معاهدة كامب ديفيد؛ حيث كان الكيان الصهيوني منبوذًا منذ نشأته عام 1948م، ولم يعترف به أيٌّ من الدول العربية رغم اعتراف دول الغرب به، ولكن جاءت كامب ديفيد لتمنح الاعتراف لأول مرَّة لهذا الكيان من دولة عربية مسلمة، وليست أية دولة بل الدولة العربية والإسلامية الكبرى، التي يرنو لها الجميع في العالم العربي ببصره، ويُتابع خُطاها، ويقتدي بها، ولا يستطيع اتخاذ قرار الحرب فضلاً عن خوضها بالفعل من دونها؛ فهي صاحبة القوَّة العسكرية والبشرية الأولى في العالم العربي، وهي صاحبة الكفاح المرير المستمرّ ضدَّ الكيان الغاصب منذ نشأته، وذلك في حروب 1948، و1956، و1967، و1973م.


من هنا جاءت كامب ديفيد مكسبًا عظيمًا في نتائجه للعدوِّ الصهيوني؛ إذ حصل على الاعتراف الذي توالى على مدار السنوات التالية جهرًا وخفية من الدول العربية، ومن ثَمّ توطدت العلاقات الصهيونية التجارية والثقافة والسياسية مع بعض الأنظمة العربية وتابعيها، كما خرجت مصر من دائرة الصراع مع العدو الصهيوني تمامًا، وصارت حدودها معه من أكثر حدود الكيان الغاصب أمنًا واستقرارًا.
وفي حين عاقب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قريشًا على نقضها للمعاهدة بهجومها المشترك مع حليفتها قبيلة بني بكر على قبيلة خزاعة حلفاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - عاقبها بفتح مكة، إذا نحن في معاهدة كامب ديفيد أمام وضع مختلف تمامًا؛ حيث يقوم الكيان الصهيوني بخرق المعاهدة يوميًّا باختراق الأراضي المصرية بطائراته، وبقصفها مرَّات عديدة، وقتل المصريين المجاورين للحدود من مدنيين وقوَّات شرطة أو حرس حدود، دون أن تستطيع مصر الردَّ؛ فلماذا؟


لأنّ المعاهدة قسَّمت سيناء من الناحية الأمنية إلى ثلاث شرائح طولية؛ سُمِّيَتْ من الغرب إلى الشرق بالمناطق (أ)، (ب)، (ج).

- أما المنطقة (أ) فهي المنطقة المحصورة بين قناة السويس والخط (أ) بعرض 58 كم، وفيها سُمح لمصر بفرقة مشاة ميكانيكية واحدة تتكوَّن من 22 ألف جندي مشاة مصري، مع تسليح يقتصر على 230 دبابة و126 مدفعًا ميدانيًّا و126 مدفعًا مضادًّا للطائرات عيار 37 مم و480 مركبة.
- ثم المنطقة (ب) وعرضها 109 كم الواقعة شرق المنطقة (أ)، وتقتصر على 4 آلاف جندي من سلاح حرس الحدود مع أسلحة خفيفة.


- ثم المنطقة (ج) وعرضها 33 كم وتنحصر بين الحدود الدولية من الشرق والمنطقة (ب) من الغرب، ولا يُسمح فيها بأي تواجد للقوات المسلحة المصرية، وتقتصر على قوات من الشرطة (البوليس). كما يُحظَر إنشاء أي مطارات أو موانٍ عسكرية في كل سيناء.


- وفي مقابل هذه التدابير في مصر قيّدت الاتفاقية الكيان الصهيوني فقط في المنطقة (د) التي تقع غرب الحدود الدولية وعرضها 4 كم فقط، وحدد فيها عدد القوات بـ 4 آلاف جندي.


أي أن جيش العدوِّ لو أراد اقتحام سيناء فلا يلزمه سوى عبور أربعة كيلو مترات، بينما يحتاج جيشنا إلى قطع 140 كيلو مترًا ليصل إلى الحدود؛ فأيُّ هوان وأية مذلَّة!!


وما يُضاعف ذلك الهوان هو أنه مُؤَبَّد بنصِّ المعاهدة؛ ففي حين كان صلح الحديبية محدَّدًا بعشر سنوات، فإن معاهدة كامب ديفيد المذلَّة للمسلمين لا سقف زمنيًّا لها. فهي إذن قيدٌ في أعناقنا لا نستطيع منه فكاكًا، إلاَّ أن يغدروا هم، وإنهم فاعلون..


فإن اليهود لا يمكنهم أن يعقدوا عقدًا أو يُعاهدوا عهدًا إلاَّ وخانوه وغدروا بمحالفيهم، يقول تعالى: {أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُم بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ} [البقرة: 100]. والقضية الكبرى هي أن نكون مستعدِّين ليومِ يغدرون؛ حتى نفعل مثلما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتح مكة.


فهل نحن مستعدُّون لفتح القدس؟!



المصدر: كتاب (عندما عاهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم).






بين صلح الحديبية ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد

----------


## slaf elaf

أعلن فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- تأييده لـ"الإعلان الدستوري" الذي أصدره الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي.


ودعا فضيلته جماهير الشعب المصري الأبيّ إلى المشاركة بفاعلية وإيجابية في التظاهرات المقرر لها غدًا الثلاثاء؛ لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي.


وأكد على أنه لا ينبغي لنا نحن المصريين أن ندفع بالرئيس مرسي إلى سدة الحكم ثم نتركه بمفرده، بل ينبغي لنا أن نسانده وبقوّة عندما نراه في الطريق الصحيح، وأن نعينه على النهوض بمصر ومحاربة الفساد والفاسدين.


ودعا الدكتور راغب السرجاني كل الشعب المصري وقُواه الحيّة للاحتشاد أمام جامعة القاهرة في الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصر غد الثلاثاء 27 نوفمبر 2012م؛ لتكون رسالة واضحة على من يقومون بعرقلة مسيرة الإصلاح والاستقرار بالتضليل الإعلامي والسياسي.


وأشار فضيلته إلى أن البلاد تنتظر قرارات أخرى جريئة؛ لمقاومة البلطجة ومثيريها، ومحاربة فساد الإعلام، ومؤججي الفتن ممن لا يهدفون إلى استقرار البلاد؛ ولذا فهم يضعون أيديهم بلا شك في أيدي رموز فاسدة معروفة من قلول النظام السالبق سواء قي داخل السجن أو خارجه مع رموز إعلامية واضحة التوجه، تكره كل ما هو إسلامي وبالتالي تروج لكل ما يدعو إلى اضطرابات في البلد لكي تحبط الشعب وتوقف تأييده للدكتور مرسي الممثل للتيار الإسلامي في الدولة.


وختم فضيلته كلامه قائلاً:

إنها ليست حربًا على الإخوان أو السلفين أو الحكومة أو الشرطة؛ إنما هي في حقية الأمر حرب على الإسلام.


حمى الله مصر ووقاها شر الفتن من أعداء الداخل والخارج، ووفّق رئيسنا إلى ما فيه الخير للبلاد والعباد، ورزقه بطانة الخير.


حمى الله مصر ووقاها شر الفتن من أعداء الداخل والخارج، ووفّق رئيسنا إلى ما فيه الخير للبلاد والعباد، ورزقه بطانة الخير.







الدكتور راغب السرجاني يدعو للمشاركة بفاعلية في مليونية الثلاثاء

----------


## اسير الغروب

> 


يا مرسي اتوكل على مولاك

وبإذن الله كلنا وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أعلن فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- تأييده لـ"الإعلان الدستوري" الذي أصدره الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي.
> 
> 
> ودعا فضيلته جماهير الشعب المصري الأبيّ إلى المشاركة بفاعلية وإيجابية في التظاهرات المقرر لها غدًا الثلاثاء؛ لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي.
> 
> 
> وأكد على أنه لا ينبغي لنا نحن المصريين أن ندفع بالرئيس مرسي إلى سدة الحكم ثم نتركه بمفرده، بل ينبغي لنا أن نسانده وبقوّة عندما نراه في الطريق الصحيح، وأن نعينه على النهوض بمصر ومحاربة الفساد والفاسدين.
> 
> 
> ...


تم تأجيل المليونية إلى أجل غير مسمى

----------


## الغريب41عام

> أعلن فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين 
> وختم فضيلته كلامه قائلاً:
> 
> إنها ليست حربًا على الإخوان أو السلفين أو الحكومة أو الشرطة؛ إنما هي في حقية الأمر حرب على الإسلام


ان كان قال هذا

فأنا اعتذر لنفسى انى فى يوم قريت له كتاب
فعلا انت من العلماء اللذين يساون وزنهم هواء

----------


## slaf elaf

أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني -عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام- في محاضرته بدورة المعارف المقدسية للدعاة والتي أقامتها الجمعية الشرعية بمصر؛ على أن قضية فلسطين تعدّ من أهم قضايا المسلمين، بل تعدّ معيارًا من معايير الإيمان في الأمة الإسلامية، وإذا ما تخاذل فيها المسلمون فسيتخاذلون في غيرها من القضايا، مثل: كشمير، وبورما، والعراق، والشيشان، وسبتة ومليلة في المغرب.


وعن أهمية الإلمام بالتاريخ واستيعاب دروسه خاصة في قضية بحجم فلسطين، أشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن الأمر بالاتعاظ بالتاريخ ودروسه لم يأتِ في القرآن الكريم مرة واحدة بل في مرات متكررة، ويكفي أن ثلث القرآن تقريبًا يتصل بقصص السابقين من تاريخ الأنبياء والأمم السابقة، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى: {قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ * هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} [آل عمران: 137، 138].


كما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرًا ما كان يحدِّث الصحابة عن قصص السابقين ويقول لهم: «كان فيمن كان قبلكم...» ثم يسرد لهم قصة لها دلالة ومغزى يناسب الواقع الذي يمرون به.
وأوضح د. السرجاني أن دراسة قصة فلسطين تعني دراسة تاريخ الإنسانية كلها والحضارات جميعًا؛ لأنّ الحضارات السابقة وضعت عينها على فلسطين، وحاولت أن تترك فيها آثارها.
ثم استعرض د. راغب السرجاني تاريخ القدس وفلسطين عبر الحضارات القديمة منذ أن عرف الإنسان الكتابة والتدوين وحتى الفتح الإسلامي في عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، ولفت إلى أن أقدم تجمع بشري معروف في التاريخ كان في فلسطين في مدينة "أريحا" من 8 آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد.






د. راغب السرجاني: قضية فلسطين معيار من معايير الإيمان

----------


## slaf elaf

لم تزل طرائق الناس قددًا، ولم يزل الناس في خلاف وتشاحن منذ أن خلق الله رب العالمين آدم وحتى قيام الساعة، يقول تبارك وتعالى: {وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ} [هود: 118].


الله رب العالمين كان قادرًا على أن يجعل الناس جميعًا تحت لواء واحد، وتحت راية واحدة، قال تعالى: {وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً} أي ملة واحدة وجماعة واحدة، ولكن: {وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ * إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ رَبُّكَ} [هود 118، 119].


فمَن رحمهم الله لا يختلفون، بل يجتهدون لجمع الشمل، وجمع الكلمة، فإنّ الاختلاف الشديد والتباغض والتحاسد سُنَّة لأهل الإجرام؛ ولذا تستوجب لهم العذاب العظيم، قال تعالى: {وَلاَ تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 105].
ولذا لو نظرت ودققت النظر في حال هؤلاء المتفرقين، لاطمأن قلبك وفهمت بوضوح قول ربك: {تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعًا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّى} [الحشر: 14].


وقد جاء الأمر من ربنا جلَّ وعلا في كتابه الكريم آمرًا بالاجتماع لا الفرقة، فقال سبحانه: {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا} [آل عمران: 103]. ولقد قرن الله تعالى بين التنازع القائم على الفرقة وبين الفشل الصريح، فقال سبحانه: {‏وَلاَ تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ} [الأنفال: 46].
فجدير بأهل الإسلام أن يجتمعوا ولا يفترقوا.

ولقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «لا تختلفوا فتختلف قلوبكم». فالظواهر تنعكس على البواطن، فلا تختلف في الظاهر، فيُورِثُك هذا الاختلافُ اختلافًا في الباطن. ولذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لتسوُّنَّ صفوفكم، أو ليخالفنَّ الله بين وجوهكم».


فترى أصحاب الزيِّ الظاهر يحنون لمن يلبسون مثلهم، وهكذا.. فالاجتماع في الظاهر يجلب اجتماعًا أيضًا في الباطن في كثير من الأحيان، فالملابس تؤثر في لابسيها، والكلمات تؤثر في متكلميها، وحتى المطعومات تؤثر فيمن طعموها، وكما قال ابن القيم: "أكلت الروم لحومَ الخنازير فكانت فيهم الدَّياثة، وأكلت التُّركُ لحومَ الخيل فكانت فيهم الشَّراسة، وأكل العرب لحومَ الإبل فكان في كثير منهم الصبر والحقد".


لقد خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض أصحابه وهم يتجادلون في آية من كتاب الله وتفسيرها واختلفوا، خرج وكأنّ حبَّ الرُّمَّان يتفقَّأ في وجهه من شدَّة الغضب قال: «ألهذا خُلقتم؟ أم بهذا أُمرتم؟ لا تضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، ألا تكونون مثل هذا الرجل الصالح؟» وأشار إلى عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص وقد كان معتزلاً القوم.


ولهذا رغّب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ترك المراء وإن كان محقًّا، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أنا زعيم ببيت في ربض الجنة لمَن ترك المراء ولو كان محقًّا».


نعم قد تأتي مسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد في قضية من القضايا، فالله خلقنا أطوارًا، ومن مضامين ذلك ومعانيه: أن أفهامنا تختلف.


ولقد قال تعالى: {وَدَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ * فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ} [الأنبياء: 78، 79]. فقد يرد اختلاف في فَهْم قضية من القضايا مع سلامة القلوب ونقائها، فربُّنا قال: {وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُورًا} [الإسراء: 20].


قد تفهم أنت مسألة لا يفهمها غيرك من فضل الله عليك ومن عطائه لك، ولكن القلوب متوادّة متحابَّة فيما بينها.


أمّا إذا كنت تبغض إخوانك من قلبك، فهذا بداية الدمار لك، وبداية العذاب والشؤم والنكد، فكلٌّ يعرض نفسه على كتاب الله وعلى سُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا تغرنَّه الأماني.
فانظر إلى قلبك، وسَلْ نفسك: هل أنت تحب الخير للمسلمين؟ هل أنت تحب أن يُستر عليهم ولا يَفتضحوا؟ هل أنت تحب لهم الأمن والأمان والسلامة؟ أم أنك تتمنى لهم الفضيحة؟ وتتمنى أن يُشهَّر بهم؟
إذا كانت الأخيرة فأنت على شرٍّ، وارقب قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ} [النور: 19].


ولنتعلم من ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- هذا المثل الراقي لمّا سُبَّ من رجلٍ..!

فقد قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- لرجل شتمه وسبَّه: "يا فلان لِمَ سببتني؟ والله ما رأيتُ سَحابة في السماء توشك أن تمطر إلا وسعدتُ بها وحمدتُ الله، مع أنني ليست لي أرض تُسقَى، ولكني أيقنتُ أنها ستنزل على أرض المسلمين، فأفرحُ لأهل الإسلام، وأسعد لأهل الإسلام".


فكن محبًّا للخير للمسلمين.. إن وجدتَ قلبك فيه غير هذا فاستغفر الله، وادعُ بدعاء أهل الإيمان {رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالأِيمَانِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلاًّ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} [الحشر: 10].





ولا يزالون مختلفين

----------


## slaf elaf

كلمة فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني من كلية الطب جامعة الإسكندرية عن الهجرة النبوية وواقع مصر بعد ثورة الخامس والعشرون من يناير

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j2EigsRqOk


د. راغب السرجاني: الفترة الحالية تشهد احتداما بين الحق والباطل


أكد الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام أن الفترة الحالية من تاريخ بلادنا خاصة تشهد احتدام الحرب بين أهل الحق وأهل الباطل، وبين من يريدون تحكيم شرع الله ومن يريدون تحكيم الأهواء، وهذه الحرب ستستمر حتى قيام الساعة.

 ودعا الدكتور السرجانى، خلال الندوة التي نظمها اتحاد الطلبة بكلية الطب جامعة الإسكندرية بعنوان "الهجرة النبوية وواقع مصر بعد الثورة" يوم الأحد الموافق 2نوفمبر2012م، إلي التفاؤل وعدم القلق من اجتماع أصحاب المشروع العلماني علي المشروع الإسلامي، فالدين الإسلامي هو المنتصر في النهاية.

 وأشار  الدكتور السرجاني إلى أن التيارات الليبرالية التي تتصدى للشريعة الإسلامية، مسلمة إلا أنها لا تعرف دينها حق المعرفة، متسائلاً: "عندما تحاسبون أمام الله ستحاسبون وفقًا لشريعته أم وفقًا للقوانين الوضعية سواء كانت فرنسية أم إنجليزية ؟.

وشدد فضيلته على أن دعوة المسلمين لنصرة الشريعة الإسلامية لا يعني أن الدين الإسلامي في حاجة إليهم وإلي دعمهم، بل هم في أمس الحاجة إليه، لافتًا إلى أن العالم بأسرة استفاد من المسلمين حينما كانوا يطبقون شرع الله.

 وأشار الدكتور راغب السرجاني إلى أن الله- عز وجل-  هو الذي حقق النجاح للرئيس محمد مرسي، وأنه من أوصى بالشريعة الإسلامية وألزم المسلمين باتباعها، لنيل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة، فهي لم تترك شئ إلا وفسرته، ولا يوجد بها ثغرة واحدة، مطالبًا الشباب بنصرة الشريعة والدفاع عنها، والانشغال بالقضايا الهامة للأمة والابتعاد عن الأمور التافهة.


السرجاني: على المعارضين أن يقبلوا بقواعد الديمقراطية

وصف الدكتور راغب السرجانى، الداعية الإسلامي والمتخصص فى شئون الحضارات، ما تمر به مصر الآن بأنه مخاض طال انتظاره، مطالبا المعارضين بأن يلتزموا بقواعد الديمقراطية ويقبلوا بما تأتى به لا أن يحرقوا البلد، مشيرا إلى أن الإعلام الكاذب كان له دور كبير فى تضليل الشعب.

وأضاف السرجاني، خلال لقائه اليوم الأحد طلاب جامعة الإسكندرية، بكلية الطب، فى ندوة حول الدروس المستفادة من هجرة الرسول والأوضاع السياسية الراهنة، أن كل ما تحقق من الثورة المصرية حتى الآن هو بقدرة الله، وقال: قبل الثورة كان أقصى أمل للمصريين أن ينتهى مشروع التوريث أو يأتى عمر سليمان إلى الحكم، ولكن الله غالب على أمره وأطاح بالجميع.

وأوضح أن الظروف السياسية التى تمر بها البلاد الآن تشبه كثيرا ما مر به الرسول، عليه الصلاة والسلام، أثناء الهجرة من هجوم ضاغط وتحديات صعبة، وعلى الرغم من أن الرسول أخذ بكل الأسباب أثناء رحلته إلى المدينة ولكن الكفار اكتشفوا خط سيره 3 مرات وحاولوا النيل منه ولكن الله نجاه دون أدنى تدخل من الرسول أو من أى شخص، لأن الله أراد أن يؤكد للجميع أنه هو وحده من يحمى هذه الدعوة رغم أنف الجميع.

وأضاف السرجاني عندما نطلب من المسلمين أن ينصروا الإسلام والشريعة فنحن نريد الخير لهم وللمسلمين وللعالم أجمع، لكن الله غنى عن الناس حيث قال الله تعالى: "إلا تنصروه فقد نصر الله"، وعندما نطالب بتطبيق شرع الله وأن يكون الدستور متوافقا مع شرع الله فنحن نرجو الخير للجميع.

واستنكر السرجانى تصدر بعض المسلمين الحرب مع الإسلام قائلا: للأسف إننا نرى من يحملون لواء العلمانية ويقفون فى وجه الإسلام هم أناس من المسلمين أنفسهم ولكنهم للأسف لا يعرفون دينهم جيدا، ومن العيب أن نتصارع مع بعضنا البعض على بعض القضايا الثانوية والعالم ينتظرنا ويحتاج إلينا كى نقوم بدورنا فى نشر الدعوة.

وأشار السرجانى إلى أن الصراع بين الإسلام والعلمانية قديم جدا على مر العصور وأن الصراع بين الحق والباطل سيستمر وعلى المسلمين أن ينصروا شريعتهم، لافتا إلى أن الإسلام  لم يترك شيئا إلا وشمله من المعاملات الإسلامية والحدود وغيرها الكثير.

وحول توافق الدستور مع الشريعة الإسلامية قال: إن الدستور هو إطار عام ليس مفصلا وأن مجلس الشعب سيكون له دور كبير فى وضع القوانين التى تتوافق مع ظروف وشريعة المجتمع.

وتوقع السرجانى أن تخرج مصر مما هى فيه الآن، مؤكدا أن الله الذى أخرج مصر من الأزمات فى أول الثورة هو القادر على أن يخرجها الآن.

وردا على من يتعجلون الأمور ويطالبون بالتغيير جملة واحدة، قال: إن الحكمة تقتضى أن يكون التغيير تدريجيا حتى لا يحدث انهيار فى الدولة، مدللا على ذلك بأن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب واجهته بعض الأزمات فى خلافته وتعامل معها بنفس المنطق.




الهجرة النبوية وواقع مصر بعد الثورة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

كان مرشحًا لرئاسة يثرب.. سيجتمع عليه أوس البلد وخزرجها بعد حروب طويلة ودماء وأشلاء، ولكن فجأة تغيَّرت الأحوال وتبدَّلت الموازين وانهارت الأحلام بقدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهاجرًا من مكة إلى يثرب، والتي صار اسمها بعد ذلك المدينة المنورة.


أكل الحقد قلب الزعيم الأسبق، وذلك عندما رأى أن النسبة الأكبر من شعب المدينة قد آثر أن ينضوي تحت لواء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، معرضين بذلك عن فكرتهم السابقة في تتويج رجل من الخزرج على المدينة بكاملها.. لقد كان قرار شعب المدينة بدهيًّا ومنطقيًّا؛ إذ كيف يُقارَن عبد الله بن أُبيّ بن سلول أو غيره برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فأين الثرى من الثريا؟! وأين الأرض من السماء؟! ناهيك عن أن غالب الناس قد أجمعوا على ذلك، ومع ذلك لم تكن هذه مبرِّرات منطقية أو مقبولة للزعيم الذي فَقَدَ مُلكًا كان يتمنَّاه وينتظره..


إنها قصة مكرورة في صفحات التاريخ المختلفة، ليس فيها مكان للمنطق أو الحجة أو حتى لاجتماع الناس، إنما هي قصة "الأنا" والمصلحة الذاتية والهوى الشخصي، وهي العوامل التي تعمي أبصار القادة؛ فلا يكترثون بمصالح أوطانهم، ولا يهتمُّون باحتياجات شعوبهم، ولكن فقط ينظرون إلى مُلكهم الضائع وسلطانهم السليب.. هذه قصة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول وأشباهه.


لم يستطع الزعيم الحقود أن يعترض في بادئ الأمر؛ فقد كان التيار معاكسًا.. لقد ظهر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والإسلاميون معه في المدينة بشكل قويّ منظَّم، أرغم الجميع على احترامه، وعلى القبول بقيادته، ومِن ثَمَّ كانت فرصة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول للانقلاب على الحكم الإسلامي الشرعي، والذي اختاره شعب المدينة بإرادته - صعبة، لكنه ما فَقَدَ الأمل في قلب الأوضاع، وصار همُّه إقصاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وجماعته المؤمنة عن قيادة المدينة المنورة، ولو أدى ذلك إلى إراقة الدماء وتدمير البلد، بل والتعاون مع أعدائها ضدها‍‍!!


جاءت الفرصة لعبد الله بن أبي بن سلول مواتية عندما تسلَّم خطابًا من دولة معادية للإسلام، هي قريش المكية؛ تدفعه فيه إلى حرب المسلمين، وقلب الأوضاع في المدينة، مع ترغيب وترهيب ووعد ووعيد.. قال القرشيون لعبد الله بن أبي بن سلول في رسالتهم: "إنكم آويتم صاحبنا، وإنا نُقسِم بالله لتقاتلُنَّه أو لتخرجُنَّه، أو لنسيرنَّ إليكم بأجمعنا، حتى نقتل مقاتلتكم، ونستبيح نساءكم"(1).


لاقت الرسالة هوًى كبيرًا في نفس عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، بل وشعر أنها المخرج لأزمته؛ فسوف يحرص القائد "الحقود" على جمع مَنْ يستطيع جمعه من الناقمين على حكم الإسلاميين، وسيقوم بصدام معهم، ولو أريقت في هذه الحرب دماء شعبه ووطنه؛ فهي فرصة تُعيده من جديد مرشحًا لرئاسة المدينة المنورة، ولن يجد الزعيم "الحقود" غضاضة في جمع المتناقضات في جيشه؛ فسيجمع بالإضافة إلى خزرجه أوسًا هو في الأصل يكرههم، وسيتعاون في أحقاده مع أهل كتاب هم في الأصل يختلفون معه فكريًّا وأيديولوجيًّا، وسيتنكَّر لأخلاقيات دأبوا -كعرب- على تعظيمها..
سينسى "الشورى" التي نادوا بها قديمًا ليجمعوا أهل المدينة على رئيس واحد، وسينسى "النخوة" التي كانوا يدافعون بها عن المظلومين، وسينسى "العزة" التي كانت تطالبه برفع الرأس أمام أعدائهم مهما كانت قوتهم، سينسى كل ذلك وسيُعلن أمام الجميع أنه "عبد" لقريش.. خائف، مرعوب، جبان، مضطرب.. يخشى تهديدهم، ويرغب في أن يتلقَّى دعمهم، وسيصبح رجلهم في بلده و"عينهم" على أهل وطنه!!


فعل عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول كلَّ ذلك، وجمع خليطًا عجيبًا من الحاقدين من الأوس والخزرج، الذين لم يخالط الإسلام قلوبهم بعدُ، وتحرَّك بهذه المجموعة في شوارع دولة المدينة يُهَيِّج الناس بإعلام فاسد وكذب صريح، وإشاعات مغرضة؛ تهدف كلها إلى تصوير التجربة الإسلامية على أنها تجربة فاشلة، ما أرادت خيرًا للبلد؛ إنما جاءت فقط لتحقق مصالح لزعيم المسلمين وجماعته، وأنها تجربة متهورة ستدخلنا في صراعات لا طاقة لنا بها مع الشعوب المحيطة..


وانطلق عدد كبير من المخدوعين من أبناء الشعب معه، وتحرَّك بهم إلى الحرَّة -أكبر ميادين المدينة المنورة- مناديًا بتكوين "جبهة متحدة" للزحف إلى مقرِّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقتاله هو ومَنْ يدافع عنه، ولو كانوا من أبناء الوطن نفسه، بل ومن القبيلة نفسها!!


لقد كان الموقف متأزِّمًا حقًّا، وكانت المدينة المنورة على أبواب حرب أهليَّة حقيقية، وصارت المكاسب التي حققها الشعب -بزوال النظام السابق- مهدَّدة بالانهيار.. لقد جعلهم النظام السابق شيعًا وقبائل متحاربة، وفرقًا متناحرة، ثم جاء الإسلام ووحَّدهم وأعزَّهم، وجعل لهم شكلاً وهوية، وجعل لبلدهم ذِكْرًا في التاريخ، ومكانًا بين الأمم، ومع ذلك أوشك هذا الزعيم "الحقود" أن يُضَيِّع كل ذلك؛ من أجل أن يصل هو -وهو فقط- إلى سدَّة الحكم في المدينة المنورة!
ماذا يفعل الزعيم الحكيم في مثل هذا الموقف؟ ماذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وماذا ينبغي لكل مُتَّبِع له أن يفعل؟


لقد خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مُسرعًا إلى الناس بخطاب هادئ رزين غيَّر الأوضاع تمامًا، وأعاد الاستقرار إلى المدينة.. فماذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

أولاً: تحرَّك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسرعة، فوصل إليهم قبل أن ينشب قتال، أو تُراق دماء. وهو درسٌ في غاية الأهمية للرئيس؛ حيث يجب أن تتسم قراراته بالسرعة والحسم، وأنا أعلم أنّ بين الجرأة والتهور شعرة، ولكن التباطؤ يجرُّ الويلات على الأمة، ولو ذهب إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد لحظات من قتل البعض، لتحوَّل مسار الأحداث تحوُّلاً جذريًّا.


ثانيًا: قال لهم الرئيس الحكيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَقَدْ بَلَغَ وَعِيدُ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْكُمُ الْمَبَالِغَ، مَا كَانَتْ تَكِيدُكُمْ بِأَكْثَرَ مِمَّا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَكِيدُوا بِهِ أَنْفُسَكُمْ؛ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُقَاتِلُوا أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ؟!»(2).


كان أهم ما يميِّز هذه اللغة أنها لغة هادئة رزينة غير مستفزة؛ فالقوم مشحونون، وأيُّ نار تُسكب على وقودهم ستؤدي إلى خسائر غير محسوبة! فأتى إليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بلغة هادئة تُناسب الموقف الصعب.


ثالثًا: أثار فيهم الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم فطرة الإحساس بالذات والاهتمام بالنفس وشعور العزة والأنفة؛ الذي يشعر به في المعتاد كل إنسان، فقال لهم: «لَقَدْ بَلَغَ وَعِيدُ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْكُمُ الْمَبَالِغَ». بمعنى: إنني كنت أحسب أن شعوركم بالعزة لن يجعلكم ترضخون لقريش، ولكن يبدو أن قريشًا ستقودكم إلى ذلٍّ لا تستطيعون رفعه. إنّ هذا الكلام يُثير غريزة التحدِّي عند أي إنسان، فضلاً عن العربي، مع ملاحظة أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يَقُلْ هذا الكلام بشكل مباشر؛ منعًا لإثارة زائدة قد تؤدي إلى صدام معه، ولكنه كان مجرَّد تلميح ذكيّ حقّق المطلوب وزيادة.


رابعًا: أثار فيهم الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم فطرة المواطنة، فكل إنسان يحب أهله ورحمه وقبيلته ووطنه؛ فحرَّك صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه المشاعر قائلاً لهم: «تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُقَاتِلُوا أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ؟!». لفت نظرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حماقة الفعل الذي كانوا يُقدمون عليه؛ وهو فعل الحرب الأهلية التي تُفضي إلى قتل إخوة الوطن الواحد، ورفع عندهم قيمة هذا الوطن؛ لأن الناتج من رفع هذه القيمة ناتج إيجابي، مع أنه في مواقف أخرى يذمُّ القبليَّة ويعتبرها صفة من صفات الجاهلية؛ لكن من الواضح أن المقصود بالذم ليس عموم القبلية، ولكن القبلية التي تدفع إلى ظلم أو إلى فرقة أو إلى تنابز بالألقاب.


خامسًا: حرص الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم على عدم ذكر اسم عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول في خطابه مع المتظاهرين؛ وذلك حتى لا يدفع الناس إلى (شخصنة) الموقف، فيعتقد البعض أن القضية قضية نزاع شخصيّ بين الرئيس الحكيم ومنافسه على الرئاسة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول؛ وأنها أحقاد متبادلة، بل ينفي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الشبهة بأن يجعل خطابه عموميًّا، ويتجنب فيه ذكر الأسماء أو الأحزاب والقبائل، ويكتفي بذكر الحقيقة بشكل عام، ويترك الأمر لذكاء الناس، فيفهمون المراد ويتحقق الهدف.


سادسًا: تعمَّد الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتجنَّب شحن الفريق المؤيِّد له، وهو فريق المؤمنين، ولم يأتِ بهم معه في شكل استفزازيّ يدفع الآخرين إلى التحدي؛ وذلك حتى يضمن هدوء الموقف؛ لأنه لو تكلم عن الموقف مع جماعته المسلمة بلغة مثيرة ينتقد فيها الطرف الآخر، فقد يتهور أحد أفراد جماعته -حتى دون أن يستشير رئيسه- ويرتكب حماقة قد تؤخِّر مسيرة الدعوة كثيرًا، بل قد تقوِّض أركان الدولة.


سابعًا: التذكير بعدوٍّ مشترك.. فقد ذكَّرهم الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن العدوَّ الحقيقي لهم هو قريش، وذكر ذلك تصريحًا لا تلميحًا، وهو أمر يُوَضِّح الرؤية للبعض، ويُحرِج البعض الآخر، والناسُ عادة في حاجة إلى تصعيد طاقاتها في اتجاه مَن ينافسهم، فإذا لم يتضح لهم عدوٌّ معيَّن، فلعلهم يتخذون عدوًّا غيره، وقد يكون هذا العدو الجديد هو الأخ أو الزميل، ومن هنا كان لا بد للرئيس الحكيم أن يُوضِّح لشعبه صراحة من هم الأعداء، ومن هم الإخوة والأبناء والأصدقاء.


ثامنًا: لم يُثر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الخطاب أيَّ نقاط خلافية؛ فلم يَدْعُ هؤلاء المتظاهرين إلى الإيمان بالله، ولم يَدْعُهم إلى التصديق بالبعث والنشور، ولم يتكلَّم عن جمال الأحكام القرآنية والنبوية؛ فهؤلاء جميعًا مشحونون ضد المشروع الإسلامي، ومن ثَمَّ كان الكلام فقط في الأمور التي يتفق عليها الجميع، وحرص الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على الوقوف معهم على أرضية مشتركة تسمح لهم بالتوافق.. هذا كله مع العلم أن الدعوة الإسلامية لم تتوقف، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وجماعته المؤمنة ما زالوا يعملون مع شعب المدينة، ولكن لكل مقام مقال.


تاسعًا: تجاهل الرئيس الحكيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الموضوع بعد هدوء العاصفة، ولم يتكلم عن هذه المحاولة الانقلابية في خطاباته، بل ولم يرمز إليهم بأي كلمة سلبيَّة؛ وذلك حتى تهدأ النفوس، وتستقرَّ الأوضاع. كما أنه لم يُقَدِّم الزعيم المتمرِّد عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول إلى المحاكمة بتهمة إثارة الفتنة وقلب نظام الحكم، مع أنه كان يُدبِّر لذلك بوضوح؛ وذلك حتى لا يتحول إلى زعيم مجاهد في أعين الناس، أو يتحول إلى رمز يلتفُّ حوله كل من يعترض بعد ذلك على سياسة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وبذلك تحوَّل الانقلاب الخطير إلى زوبعة في فنجان.


عاشرًا: حرص الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم على ألاّ يقف في خطابه موقف المدافِع، بل هجم عليهم بوضوح، وشرح لهم خطأ ما يفعلونه، ووقف منهم موقف الناصح المعلم، لا موقف المتهَّم المخذول. وهو درس من أعظم الدروس؛ لأنّ أهل الباطل عادة ما يوجِّهون عددًا من التهم في كل حوار مع الإسلاميين، ويأخذ الإسلاميون الوقت كله في الدفاع عن الشبهات، وردِّ الاتهامات، والهروب من الحفر والمستنقعات، وهذا كله يُعطي انطباعًا سلبيًّا جدًّا؛ ولهذا لم يتكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مركز الضعيف المتَّهَم، ولم يُبَرِّرْ لهم وجوده كضيفٍ في دولة المدينة، ولم يدافع عن مسألة أنّه هو والمهاجرين فقراء يُرهقون المدينة اقتصاديًّا، ولم يتكلم عن أنه أدخل المدينةَ في حروب، أو احتمال حروب، لم يكونوا على استعداد لها..


مع أن كل هذه شبهات قد تحتاج إلى تفسير، ولكنه على النقيض تمامًا أخذ زمام المبادرة، وطالبهم هم أن يردُّوا على اتهاماته لهم: هل جبنتم أمام قريش؟ هل تريدون قتل أبنائكم وأولادكم؟ هل تريدون الكيد لأنفسكم؟ هل لم تقرءوا أهداف قريش الخبيثة؟ إنها كلها هجمات لم تسمح للمتظاهرين أن يذكروا اتهامًا واحدًا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


كانت هذه هي الفائدة العاشرة من خطاب الرئيس الحكيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتلك عشرة كاملة!

فماذا كانت النتيجة؟!


يصف راوي الموقف ما حدث بكلمات بسيطة جدًّا وموجزة.. قال: "فلمَّا سمعوا ذلك من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تفرَّقوا!".


وهذا كان عين مراد الرئيس الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فهو لم يكن يبحث عن إيمانهم في هذه اللحظات، ولم يكن يتعشم في نصرتهم للدولة، أو مشاركتهم الإيجابية في إصلاح الأوضاع، إنما كان همّه فقط أن يتفرَّق هؤلاء الانقلابيون في هذه اللحظات، وبعدها سوف يأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجماعته المؤمنة وقتًا مريحًا لإعادة الأوضاع إلى الاستقرار المنشود.


وهذا الموقف كشف لنا أن عامَّة التابعين لهؤلاء الانقلابيين هم في الحقيقة غير معنيِّين بطموحات الزعيم الحقود، والذي يريد أن يجد له مكانًا في زعامة الدولة، إنما هم فقط خُدعوا وغُرِّر بهم على اعتقاد أن هذا أفضل للوطن؛ فلمَّا تبيَّن لهم من الكلام العقلانيّ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن مفهومهم هذا خاطئ، وأن الصواب في التسكين ومنع الفتنة.. تفرَّقوا بهدوء، ولم يسيروا في طريق الزعيم الطموح للرئاسة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول.


فعلى كل رئيس مسلم تعرَّض لمثل هذا الموقف أن يُراجع هذه النقاط بعناية، وأن يمارسها بقناعة، وأن ينقلها إلى طاقمه ومساعديه وأعوانه وأحبابه؛ حتى تكون سياسةً عامةً تُخرِج الوطن كله من أزمات وأزمات.


ونسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.



(1) أبو داود: كتاب الخراج والفيء والإمارة، باب في خبر النضير (3004)، وقال الألباني: صحيح الإسناد.
(2) المصدر السابق نفسه.





درس من التاريخ .. لسيادة الرئيس (1) .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني وسؤال عن المخرج من أزمة مصر الحالية في أعقاب الإعلان الدستوري الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y821gR9Syk





المخرج من أزمة مصر الحالية .. د. راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني يجيب عن سؤال عن هل مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التي تم ذكرها في المادة الثانية بالدستور كافية لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J8bHKzHSco




رأي د. راغب السرجاني في مادة مبادئ الشريعة بالدستور

----------


## slaf elaf

في تعليق خاص لموقع قصة الإسلام على الأحداث الجارية في مصر، وكيفية وقف نزيف الدماء أكد فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، أن الحل الأمثل المستقى من سيرة النبي المصطفى هو التسكين، والذي يتم عبر الخطوات التالية:


1- فصل الفئات المتصارعة بعضها عن بعض، وبالتالي يجب على المخلصين من قادة كل فصيل المناداة بسحب أتباعهم من ساحات العراك فلا يتبقى في الشارع عندئذ إلا البلطجية، وبالتالي يسهل التخلص منهم جميعًا، ويعرف الناس حقيقتهم.


2- خروج الرئيس المصري الدكتور محمد مرسي عن صمته بخطاب هادئ ورصين يتكلم فيه بعاطفة الأبوة مع شعبة، يخاطب عقول وقلوب المصريين، ويوضح فيه الحقائق الغائبة عن الشعب، ويحفزهم فيه على التسكين لحل جميع القضايا العالقة بدون سفك دماء.


3- تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور لفترة قصيرة؛ وذلك للأسباب التالية:


- وجود بعض القضايا العالقة في الدستور، والتي يتحجج بها من يعارضونه.

- فرصة تأمين صناديق الاستفتاء قد تكون في الوقت الحالي في غاية الصعوبة على الشرطة، خاصة وهي مشتتة بين تأمين الاتحادية والتحرير والبلاد وغير ذلك؛ لذا فهي لن تتمكن من التأمين الجيد للصناديق إلا إذا فُرِّغت تمامًا لذلك.

- إتاحة فرصة كافية أمام الناس جميعًا لفهم واستيعاب مواد في الدستور الجديد.

- حتى تهدأ نفوس المصريين مما علق بها من المشاحنات خلال الفترة الحالية.




صار المشهد معقدًا للغاية!


التشابكات لا نهائية.. والمتصارعون كُثر.. والضحايا تتزايد.. وقد لا يعرف القاتل فِيمَ قَتَل، ولا يعرف المقتول فيمَ قُتل؟!


لا سبيل إلى فَهْم الحدث إلا بالتحليل الدقيق للمتصارعين، ومعرفة أهداف كل فريق، ومن ثَمَّ يمكن الوصول إلى ما قد يؤدي إلى الاستقرار.


المتصارعون على الساحة المصرية

وإنني أرى بعد التحليل أن الموجودين على أرض الصراع عبارة عن ثلاثة فصائل رئيسية، تضمُّ بين طياتها عشرات الفصائل الفرعية..


أما الفصيل الأول فهو الحركة الإسلامية؛ بشتى أطيافها، وعلى رأسها بالطبع الإخوان والسلفيون، وهؤلاء لهم مشروعهم الإسلامي الواضح، والتاريخ يشهد برغبتهم الأكيدة في تحكيم الكتاب والسنة، وهو مشروعهم الذي يضحُّون من أجله، ويبذلون وقتهم وجهدهم ومالهم، وكذلك حياتهم من أجل نصرته، وهؤلاء وصل أحد أبنائهم -وهو الدكتور محمد مرسي- إلى السلطة الشرعية الرسمية في البلاد، وصار عدد من أبناء الحركة في الحكومة، ولو استقرت الأوضاع لهم فإنّ المتوقع هو اتجاه البلاد ناحية المنهج الإسلامي، ولو بشكل متدرج.


والفصيل الثاني هو فصيل المشروع العلماني؛ الذي يرفض أن يكون الدين حاكمًا لحياة الناس، ويرى أن العبادة أمر فردي بين الإنسان وربه، ولا دخل للدين في سياسة الدولة أو اقتصادها أو معاملاتها، ومنهم من يتجاوز ذلك إلى ما هو أبعد. ورموز هذا التيار معروفة، ولها أيدلوجيات قد تكون متباعدة جدًّا، لكن يجمعها رفض المشروع الإسلامي. وهؤلاء خسروا عدة جولات في السنتين الأخيرتين.. خسروا في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، وكذلك مجلس الشورى، وخسروا في انتخابات النقابات والاتحادات، وخسروا أيضًا في انتخابات الرئاسة، وهذه الخسارة غير مقبولة عندهم، حتى لو جاءت عن طريق صناديق الاقتراع والديمقراطية، التي طالما تحدَّثوا عن عظمتها واحترامها.


هذا الفصيل الثاني رفض نفسيًّا ثم واقعيًّا أن يصل أصحاب المشروع الإسلامي إلى بُغيتهم؛ فاختاروا أن ينقلبوا على الوضع الشرعي، متجاهلين مبادئهم التي تدعو إلى تحكيم صندوق الانتخابات، وهم -في هذا العمل المخالف لأفكارهم المعلنة- مدعمون بجيش كبير من الإعلاميين الذين يعتنقون مبادئ العلمانية، ويبغضون مبادئ الحركة الإسلامية، وتقادمَ عليهم الزمن في هذا الاتجاه.


أما الفصيل الثالث فهو البقايا الكثيرة والمتشعبة للنظام السابق؛ وهي المعروفة بالفلول، وهؤلاء لا يتخيلون فَقْدَ سلطتهم، والتي كانت مطلقة، كما أنهم يخشون قيام دولة العدل التي يمكن أن تقيم عليهم أحكامًا تصادر أموالهم، وتقيِّد حرياتهم، وهؤلاء في معظمهم من رجال المال، أو رجال السلطة القديمة، أو كلاهما معًا، وهم مدعمون بعشرات الآلاف أو مئات الآلاف -بلا مبالغة- من البلطجية المحترفين، الذي يرغبون في استمرار الوضع القديم؛ لأنهم لا يستطيعون العيش إلا في أجواء الفساد، ولا يُتقنون إلا صناعة الإجرام، والحديثُ عن الأخلاق أو مصلحة الوطن هو عندهم نوع من العبث.


هذا الفصيل الأخير -فصيل الفلول المدعوم بالبلطجية- لن يقبل إلا حل الفوضى، وهم لا يتركون الأمر للصدفة، إنما يحرِّكون الأحداث لكي تسير إلى الفوضى، وهو ما يُسَمَّى بالفوضى الخلاَّقة، وسيصبح الهدف الأسمى لهذا الفريق هو ضرب الفصيلَيْن الأولين بعضهم ببعض، وذلك عن طريق سكب البنزين المستمر على نقاط الخلاف بين الفريقين، واستخدام الإعلام -الذي يمتلك أدواته كثيرٌ من الفلول- في تأجيج الفتنة، واستغلال رغبات البعض -الذين لم يُوَفَّقُوا في انتخابات الرئاسة، أو لم يحصلوا على مرادهم في الدولة الجديدة- في تهييج الصراع كلما خمد، أو أوشك على الانطفاء.


ولو اصطدم الطرفان الأول والثاني في وجود العوامل المساعدة من الفلول والبلطجية؛ فإننا سندخل في دائرة مفرغة، لن تترك البلاد إلا قاعًا صفصفًا.


وما المخرج ؟!


المخرج في كلمة واحدة هي: التسكين!

إننا في هذا الجو المشحون، وفي ظلِّ صناعة الإشاعات التي يحترفها الكثير من وسائل الإعلام لا يمكن أن نصل إلى قرار سليم حكيم يحل الأزمة.


ومن ثَمَّ لزم أن ندخل في حالة من "السكون"؛ بغية الوصول إلى حالة من الهدوء النفسي والاستقرار؛ تسمح للعقلاء أن يحسنوا الاختيار بين الاقتراحات المتعددة، وتعطي الفرصة الكافية لاكتشاف المجرمين من رموز الفساد والبلطجة، الذين لا يريدون للأوضاع أن تهدأ أبدًا..!


لقد خرج قبل ذلك جيش عظيم من المسلمين الأكارم إلى البصرة، وكان على قمته السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها، وكذلك طلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهما، وخرج أيضًا جيش آخر على رأسه الصحابي العظيم علي بن أبي طالب، وكاد الفريقان أن يقتتلا، فتوسَّط القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي لفضِّ النزاع، وجلس مع فريق عائشة وطلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهم، وسألوه عن الحل، فقال: التسكين! نترك الأمور تهدأ لفترة نُقَيِّم فيها الأوضاع، وتهدأ فيها النفوس، ونعطي الفرصة لبعضنا البعض أن يسمع إخوانه وأبناء وطنه، وبعدها نحكم ونختار..


فقبلوا بهذا الطرح، وباتوا بأسعد ليلة.. هكذا التسكين يقود إلى السعادة.. لكن "الطرف الثالث" -وهم رموز الفساد والبلطجية- لم يقبلوا بهذا الوضع؛ فأثاروا الفتنة، وقتلوا من هنا وهناك؛ قتلوا من فريق عائشة وطلحة والزبير رضي الله عنهم، وكذلك قتلوا من فريق علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وأشاعوا أن كل طرف قتل الطرف الآخر، وفي خضمِّ التقاء الجيوش دارت المعركة المؤسفة.. معركة الجمل، وسقط عدد كبير من الضحايا، وصارت نقطة سوداء في التاريخ، وترسخت كراهيات كان لها أبلغ الأثر -سلبًا- على الأمة الإسلامية.


كان السبب في هذه المأساة أننا وضعنا الجيشَيْن إلى جوار بعضهما البعض، فتيسَّرت مهمة الفاسدين في إحداث الفتنة، وكان السبب أن الطرفين لم يجلسا مع بعضهما البعض جلسة مودَّة؛ يستمعون فيها إلى حجج بعضهما البعض بهدوء، وكان السبب عدم الالتفات إلى خطورة "الطرف الثالث" المفسد في الأرض، فحدثت المأساة.. كل ذلك مع أن الطرفين يضمَّان كرام الصحابة والجيل الأول، فما بالكم بالحال في زماننا الآن؟!! وليس فينا من يبلغ معشار هؤلاء في الفضل والعقل.


ما الهدف من التسكين ؟

إن التسكين الذي نرجوه ليس شيئًا مخدِّرًا، وليس أمرًا نؤجِّل به المشكلة إلى فترة مقبلة، إنما هو فرصة لجعل النفوس تهدأ، وفرصة لجعل الصالحين والمخلصين يأخذون وقتًا في جمع المعلومات الصحيحة، وتقريب وجهات النظر، وهو فرصة أيضًا لكشف مخططات المفسدين، والذين ستنكشف أوراقهم في الجو الهادئ أكثر ألف مرة من الأجواء المضطربة والفوضوية.


وهذا التسكين الذي نرجوه له آليات كثيرة؛ بعضها في يد الرئيس، وبعضها في يد المخابرات والشرطة والجيش والأمن بشكل عام، وبعضها في يد الإخوان والسلفيين، وبعضها في يد الرموز الوطنية المختلفة، وبعضها في يد رؤساء الأحزاب، وبعضها في يد العلماء ورجال الدين، وبعضها في يد الإعلاميين الوطنيين..


هناك الكثير يمكن أن يبذل في هذا المجال.. ولعلَّ البداية تكون في أن يأمر العقلاء على رأس التجمُّعَيْن الإسلامي والعلماني بسحب كل أفرادهم، وترك الساحات خالية من البشر؛ حتى لا يتبقى فيها إلا البلطجية والمأجورون. ولعلَّ البداية أيضًا في خطاب هادئ رزين أبويّ جامع لرئيس الجمهورية، وكذلك تكون البداية -فيما أعتقد- في تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور؛ حتى يأخذ فرصة في أن يعرفه الشعب، فيحترموه ويوقروه، ويقبلوا مستقبلاً أن يعيشوا في ظلِّه.


أيها المصريون من شتى الطوائف والاتجاهات والتيارات..

أنتم شعب كبير عظيم.. وصَّى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وينظر إليه العالم العربي والإسلامي والإفريقي على أنه قدوة ومَثل، فلا تفتنوا الناس فيكم، وكونوا كبارًا على قدر قيمة دولتكم، وتعالوا على سفاسف الأمور، وتقاربوا وتحابُّوا وتعاونوا، ولا تُعَمِّقوا جراحات قد لا تندمل أبدًا.


حفظ الله مصر والمصريين، وهدانا إلى سبل الرشاد والسداد.





المشهد المصري .. المخرج هو التسكين .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## فراشة

مقال من أروع ما قرأت

----------


## اليمامة

يرفع 
....

----------


## slaf elaf

الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد!


ما وصلت إليه القوى المجتمعة اليوم من قرارات بخصوص إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري السابق مع بقاء آثاره يُعَدُّ نصرًا كبيرًا لمصر..


أسعدني في هذا الإعلان أمور كثيرة:

أولاً: سعى الدكتور مرسي إلى الخروج من الأزمة بشكل يطمئن الشعب المصري على أن الغرض الحقيقي من الإعلان الدستوري السابق -والذي تم إلغاؤه- لم يكن له غاية إلا مقاومة مَن لا يريدون لهذا البلد الاستقرار، ولم يكن يهدف لدكتاتورية أو غيره.


ثانيًا: بقاء ما ترتب عليه من آثار، يعني زوال النائب العام القديم بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معانٍ عظيمة؛ حيث إن فتح الملفات عن طريق النائب الجديد المحترم سيؤدي إلى نتائج قد لا ندرك أبعادها إلا مستقبلاً.


ثالثًا: تحصين مجلس الشورى شيء رائع لأنه مجلس منتخب، والذي اختاره ليس الدكتور مرسي إنما الشعب، وحله -كما تم حل مجلس الشعب سابقًا- يعني احتقار إرادة الشعب، وبقاؤه يعني أن الشعب ما زال له دور كبير.


رابعًا: إذا صوَّت الشعب على الدستور وجاءت الأغلبية رافضة، فإنَّ الشعب سيختار اللجنة التأسيسية بالانتخاب، وهذا يُرعب القوى العلمانية التي تحاول الآن إحداث اضطرابات في البلد؛ لأن الشعب سيختار الإسلاميين -غالبًا- بنسبة أكبر من نسبتهم في اللجنة التأسيسية الحالية، وما ترفضه القوى العلمانية الآن في الدستور قد يصبح حُلمًا لها في المستقبل، فهذا يعني أن من مصلحتهم أن تتم الموافقة على الدستور..



وأنا كذلك أرى أنه من الأفضل جدًّا الموافقة على الدستور؛ لتهدأ الأحوال، ويُنتخب مجلس الشعب، خاصة أن الدستور من الناحية العملية والقانونية يعدُّ أفضل دساتير مصر قاطبة. أما المواد التي عليها خلاف، أو ليست على المستوى الذي يتمناه البعض، فسوف تُطرح للمناقشة في البرلمان الجديد المنتخَب من قِبَل الشعب، وهو قادر على تغييرها إذا أراد.



وهذا الكلام يعني أن من مصلحة الجميع الآن أن تتم الموافقة على الدستور، وهذا سيقود البلاد -بإذن الله- إلى الاستقرار والهدوء.

خامسًا: أسعدني جدًّا جدًّا غياب الكثير من الوجوه المقيتة والكالحة، والتي تريد –بوقاحة- أن تنقلب على رأي الأغلبية من الشعب، مستخدمين البلطجة والعنف والتجرُّد من الأخلاق والكذب وموالاة الصهاينة والغربيين..! لقد دفعهم الله عز وجل إلى الغياب؛ ليميز الخبيث من الطيب، وليحرمهم من نيل شرف لا يناسبهم، ومجد لا يستحقونه، ولو حضروا لملئوا الدنيا ضجيجًا أنهم هم الذين وجَّهوا القرار في اتجاه مصلحة الشعب، ولبدأت مرحلة جديدة من التدليس والخداع والكذب.


وأنا أحسب أنهم لن يهدءوا، فهم لا يريدون خيرًا للبلد، إنما يهدفون لتحقيق أهوائهم، ولو أدى ذلك لحرق مصر بكاملها، وصارت أمنيتهم في إفشال الدكتور مرسي أعظم ألف مرة من أمنيتهم في إنجاح الشعب المصري.


لقد صارت الفرصة كبيرة للشعب المصري الآن ليعرف مَن يريد له الهدوء والسكينة ممن يريد له الاضطراب والفوضى، ومَن هو المصلح ومَن هو المفسد، ومَن الذي يسعى لمصلحة الشعب والوطن، ومن الذي يبحث عن مصالحه الشخصية، بل عن مصالح دول لا ترقب في مؤمن إلاًّ ولا ذمة.
سادسًا: لا يفوتني في هذه العجالة أن أحيي المشاركين في هذا الاجتماع، وأن أتقدَّم بشكر خاص إلى سيادة نائب الرئيس محمود مكي على رزانته وهدوئِهِ وحسن بيانه، وكذلك للدكتور محمد سليم العوا على اهتمامه بمصلحة البلاد سواء كان في كرسي الرئاسة أو خارجه، وكذلك للدكتور أيمن نور على موقفه النبيل، خاصة مع اختلافه الفكريّ مع الدكتور مرسي، إلا أن هناك مواقف يعرف فيها الإنسان أن هناك عقلاء وحكماء وطيبين لم يكن يعرفهم قبل ذلك.


حفظ الله مصر والمصريين، وبارك لها في رئيسها الموقر، ورزقه البطانة الصالحة التي تأمره بالخير، وتحضه عليه.

وأسال الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.






أوافق يا سيادة الرئيس .. د. راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

تربص المتربصون بالمؤمنين.. هالهم أن توجد دعوة أخلاقية إيمانية راقية فى مجتمعهم المليء بالموبقات والكوارث الإنحلالية.. فزعوا من كلمة لا إله إلا الله.. هربوا من الإسلام وحامليه.. وانطلقوا ينهشون فى أجساد الصالحين.. معلنين بكل وقاحة أن جريمة المؤمنين أنهم يقولوا ربنا الله!
شعر بعض المخلصين أن هذه قد تكون النهاية، وأن المشروع الإسلامي فى طريقه للفشل، وأن اجتماع أهل الفسق والفجور سيقضي على أحلام الأتقياء، شعر البعض بهذه المشاعر الحزينة، فذهبوا مسرعين إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَحَلٍّ أخير، يطلبون فيه أن يرفع يديه إلى السماء ويدعو الله بالنصرة، فهو مستجاب الدعوة، قريب من الله..
كان المتكلم عنهم هو خباب بن الأرت رضي الله عنه.. وكان عذابه على أيدى الكفار رهيبًا، فقد كُوىَّ بالنار، حتى امتلأ ظهره بالحفر!!


ماذا كان رد فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


رد فعله هو رسالتنا للراغبين فى تطبيق شرع الله، والطامحين في أن ينالوا درجة العاملين المجاهدين الصابرين..
يحكي خَبَّابِ بْنِ الْأَرَتِّ رضي الله عنه فيقول: شَكَوْنَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ مُتَوَسِّدٌ بُرْدَةً لَهُ فِي ظِلِّ الْكَعْبَةِ، قُلْنَا لَهُ أَلَا تَسْتَنْصِرُ لَنَا؟ أَلَا تَدْعُو اللَّهَ لَنَا؟ قَالَ: "كَانَ الرَّجُلُ فِيمَنْ قَبْلَكُمْ يُحْفَرُ لَهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيُجْعَلُ فِيهِ، فَيُجَاءُ بِالْمِنْشَارِ فَيُوضَعُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ فَيُشَقُّ بِاثْنَتَيْنِ وَمَا يَصُدُّهُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ دِينِهِ، وَيُمْشَطُ بِأَمْشَاطِ الْحَدِيدِ مَا دُونَ لَحْمِهِ مِنْ عَظْمٍ أَوْ عَصَبٍ وَمَا يَصُدُّهُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ دِينِهِ، وَاللَّهِ لَيُتِمَّنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ، حَتَّى يَسِيرَ الرَّاكِبُ مِنْ صَنْعَاءَ إِلَى حَضْرَمَوْتَ لَا يَخَافُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ أَوْ الذِّئْبَ عَلَى غَنَمِهِ، وَلَكِنَّكُمْ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ"..


إن هذا الموقف الجليل ليعطينا رسائل واضحة تبين لنا طبيعة الطريق وصفته:


الرسالة الأولى: سيظل أهل الباطل متربصين بالمؤمنين حتى مع وضوح الرسالة وجمال الأخلاق، فليس هناك أعظم من الصادق الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس هناك أروع من جيل الصحابة بأخلاقهم الدمثة وسلوكياتهم الراقية، ومع ذلك لم يمنع هذا التمايز الأخلاقي الواضح جنودَ الفساد من التعدي الصارخ وغير المبرر على المؤمنين، وإن كانوا يعلنون حججًا تافهة يتذرعون بها أمام المراقبين أنهم ما قاموا إلا نصرة للحق، وحفاظًا على الوطن، وهذا الدين - كما يدَّعون – يُفرِّق المكيِّين، ويصنفهم إلى ملتزم بالعقيدة الإسلامية وغير ملتزم بها، ومن ثم فحفاظًا على وحدة الوطن لابد من سحق هذه الطائفة المؤمنة..
عندما نرى هذه الصورة الفجَّة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لا نستغرب ما يحدث الآن مع أتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذه إذًا سنة كونية.


الرسالة الثانية: في رواية من روايات هذا الحديث – وهى في البخاري- وصف خباب بن الارت رضي الله عنه رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما بدأ في الرد أنه "قَعَدَ وَهُوَ مُحْمَرٌّ وَجْهُهُ"، وهذه علامة غضب عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولعل البعض يتعجب من غضبه صلى الله عليه وسلم من طلب خباب، فهو لم يطلب إلا الدعاء والنصرة، ولكن الذي دفع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك هو إحساسه أن خبابًا رضي الله عنه قال هذه الكلمات وهو في حالة من حالات الإحباط، والإحباط ليس من شيم المؤمنين، ولا يجوز لهم أصلاً.. قال تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلَّا الضَّالُّونَ}.
فهذه رسالة إلى جموع المؤمنين على مدار التاريخ: أن شعوركم باليأس في مرحلة من مراحل الدعوة - أيًا كانت هذه المرحلة - هو شعور يغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن ثم فهو يغضب الله عز وجل، ولا ينبغي لمسلم أن يسمح للإحباط أن يتسلل إلى نفسه.


الرسالة الثالثة: ذَكَّر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبابًا بالتاريخ، فأشار إلى أقوام عُذِبوا وأُوذوا أكثر من العذاب والأذى الذي تعرض له خباب، فبالقياس إلى ما سبق يعتبر أن ما تعرض له خباب والصحابة أهون بكثير مما مضى.
وفي هذه الرسالة ندعو القراء إلى مراجعة التاريخ البعيد والقريب ليدركوا حقيقة هذا المعنى.. أما التاريخ البعيد فأحداثه كثيرة، ولا يتسع المجال في هذه المقالة للتفصيل، ولكن التاريخ القريب كلنا عاصره! وقد كانت أزمتنا أشد وأنكى من موقفنا الآن ألف مرة.. لقد كانت أزمتنا في أيام النظام الفاسد لمبارك وجنده أقسى من كل ما نشاهده.. وتذكروا أن البلطجية كانوا يمنعوننا من مجرد التصويت في الصناديق، وتذكروا التزوير الفاضح، وتذكروا المحاكم الصورية والعسكرية، وتذكروا أمن الدولة بسجونه وتعذيبه وامتهانه للكرامة وظلمه وتكبره.. وكانت أزمتنا أشد كذلك في أثناء الثمانية عشر يومًا، في الأيام الأولى للثورة، وقبل تنحي مبارك، ونحن لا ندري ما سيفعل بنا لو لم تنجح ثورتنا..
وكانت أزمتنا أشد كذلك في الانفلاتات الأمنية الرهيبة، والتي دفع كثير من المصريين أرواحهم فيها، وما أحداث استاد بور سعيد منا ببعيد، وكانت أزمتنا أيضًا أشد في الهجمة الإعلامية الشرسة على الحركة الإسلامية ككل عندما قرروا النزول في انتخابات الرئاسة.. تذكروا الاستبيانات المزورة، وتذكروا الإشاعات الفاسقة، وتذكروا الوجوه الكئيبة التي كانت تسخر من الإسلام والمسلمين.. وتفاقمت الأزمة بصورة أكبر في جولة الإعادة بين الدكتور مرسي مرشح الثورة والفريق شفيق مرشح الفلول، حتى تخوَّف الكثيرون، وبلغت القلوب الحناجر.. رأينا كل ذلك وعاصرناه.. فماذا حدث؟! لقد أرانا الله أنه على كل شئ قدير، وأنه بما يعملون محيط، وأخرجنا من كل هذه الأزمات أقوى مما كنا، وأفضل مما حلمنا، وأكثر نجاحًا مما توقعه أشد متفائلينا.. وثبت لنا بالدليل القاطع أن حساباتنا البشرية شئ، وتدبير رب العالمين المهيمن سبحانه شئ آخر.
التاريخ القريب – وكذلك البعيد عندما نحسن قراءته – يثبت أن الله يخرج المكروبين من كربهم، وينصر القليلين على ضعفهم، بطرق لا يفهمها ولا يتوقعها أحد من الخلق، فنصر المؤمنين أحد آياته ومعجزاته، وأحد أدلة ألوهيته، فلابد أن يتم ويكتمل..


الرسالة الرابعة: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جَزَمَ بشكل قاطع أن الله سيتم هذا الأمر: الإسلام.. وليس هذا إتمام دعوة فقط، ولكن إتمام تمكين كذلك، حتى يسبر الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخشى إلا الله، والذئب على غنمه، وأقسم على ذلك، وأكَّده بمؤكدات لغوية متعددة..
فوالله أيها المصريون.. يا من أوصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكم.. ليُتِمَنَّ الله هذا الأمر، ولينتشرنَّ الأمن في ربوع بلادنا، وليعلونَّ شأن الإسلام حتى يطبقه الناس في أدقِّ تفصيلات حياتهم.. ولتُرفعَنَّ رايات التوحيد في أيدي هذا الشعب المصري المؤمن الأصيل، وليعرفنَّ العالم أجمع الإسلامَ من أفواه علمائنا وأقلامهم، ومن سلوكيات شعبنا وأخلاقه.. ووالله ثم والله.. ليحدثنَّ هذا وأكثر، مهما أرجف المرجفون، أو حقد الحاقدون، أو مكر الماكرون والمجرمون والمفسدون، فهو قدر هذه الأمة، ومستقبلها الذي وعدنا به القدير سبحانه..


الرسالة الخامسة: على عِظَم هذه الأمنية.. أمنية تمام الإسلام وتمكينه.. إلا أن الأمر النبوي المباشر هو ألا نستعجل.. فلله حكمة في التأخير، وهو قادر – سبحانه – على نصرة المؤمنين، وكشف أوراق الفاسدين بكُنْ فيكون، ولكنه يؤجِّله لأجل معلوم.. فوجود العجلة من المسلمين قد يكون علامة ضعف يقين، أو قلة صبر، أو بوادر إحباط، وهذا كله خطير ومرفوض، ولهذا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يُسْتَجَابُ لِأَحَدِكُمْ مَا لَمْ يَعْجَلْ، يَقُولُ دَعَوْتُ فَلَمْ يُسْتَجَبْ لِي".. بل يجب أن يعمل المسلمون في جد واجتهاد، وفي حمية ونشاط، حتى وإن كانت الأحداث التي يشاهدونها غير مشجعة، أو توحي في اعتبارات الكثيرين بغلبة أهل الباطل على أهل الحق.. والله سينزل النصر حتمًا في الوقت الذي يريد، وبالطريقة التي يريد..
إن هذا الموقف المتفائل ليس موقفًا فريدًا في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلا شبيه أو مثيل.. كلا.. إنه موقف متكرر رأيناه كثيرًا.. رأيناه في كل سنوات مكة في تعدي أهلها عليه.. ورأيناه عند عودته من الطائف، ورأيناه عند هجرته إلى المدينة وترك الديار والأهل والأموال، ورأيناه عند اضطراب دولته في أول عهدها، ورأيناه في مصيبة أحد، وكذلك عند حصار الأحزاب، وعند الاصطدام مع الرومان، وعند إرجاف المنافقين، وغير ذلك كثير..
إنها السُنَّة الماضية.. مهما بلغ الألم فستكون له نهاية، ومهما اشتدَّ الظلم فسيأتي زمن العدل، ولا يأتي الفجر إلا بعد أحلك ساعات الليل..


إنها ليست أحلام فيلسوف، أو أمنيات مُصلِح، إنما موعود رب العالمين..


{حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّواْ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُواْ جَاءهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَن نَّشَاء وَلاَ يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ}..


ونسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام والمسلمين..







والله.. ليتمن هذا الأمر!

----------


## فراشة

الله الله .. هو دا الكلام 
سلم فكرك وقلمك الراقي دكتور راغب سرحان

----------


## slaf elaf

فاز الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني المؤرخ المصري عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام الإخباري بجائزة نايف بن عبد العزيز آل سعود للسنة النبوية والدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة، فرع الدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة.
وكان البحث المقدم من فضيلة الدكتور راغب السرجاني بعنوان "البيئة في الإسلام.. استثمار وحماية".


وسوف يتسلم فضيلته الجائزة من الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع السعودي، غدا الثلاثاء، حسث سيقوم الأمير سلمان بتكريم الفائزين بالدورة السادسة للجائزة.


جدير بالذكر أن الجائزة قد استقبلت في الدورة 322 بحثا في موضوعات الجائزة بفرعيها (السنة النبوية، الدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة)، قبلت منها لجنة الفرز 125 بحثا، لتعرض بعد ذلك على لجنة الفحص الأولى التي اختارت 22 بحثا اجتازت شروط منح الجائزة، ليتم تحويلها إلى لجنة المحكمين النهائية المكونة من 12 عالما من أبرز علماء الأمة (ثلاثة محكمين لكل موضوع).
من جانبه صرح مستشار وزير الداخلية السعودية عضو الهيئة العليا للجائزة، وأمينها العام الدكتور ساعد العرابي الحارثي، اليوم، بأن تلك الخطوات تهدف لضمان تحقيق الموضوعية والدقة أثناء التحكيم، مضيفا أنه تم إرسال الأبحاث إلى لجان التحكيم باستخدام الرموز والأرقام السرية للأبحاث، دون تضمينها أي معلومات تدل على شخصية الباحث.


وعن أهداف الجائزة أوضح الحارثي أنها تتمثل في تشجيع البحث العلمي في مجال السنة النبوية وعلومها والدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة، وإذكاء روح التنافس العلمي بين الباحثين في أنحاء العالم، والإسهام في دراسة الواقع المعاصر للعالم الإسلامي واقتراح الحلول المناسبة لمشكلاته، بما يعود بالنفع على المسلمين حاضرا ومستقبلا، وإثراء الساحة الإسلامية بالبحوث العلمية المؤصلة، وإبراز محاسن الدين الإسلامي الحنيف وصلاحيته لكل زمان ومكان، والإسهام في التقدم والرقي الحضاري للبشرية.


وحصد الجائزة فرع السنة النبوية الدكتور عبد الرحمن اللويحق من السعودية، والدكتور موفق الجوادي من العراق، والدكتور عبد الستار الحياني من العراق.




 د. راغب السرجاني يفوز بجائزة الأمير نايف للدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة

----------


## slaf elaf

هناك مواقف حاسمة يكون لها أثر كبير في إرجاع الأمة إلى مسارها المستقيم.. وكان من هذه المواقف موقف الاعتصام حول مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي؛ اعتراضًا على التهييج المستمر الذي تحترفه كثير من القنوات الفضائية، واعتراضًا على الأكاذيب والأباطيل التي دأبوا على نشرها؛ فكان هذا الاعتصام في الوقت المناسب، والمكان المناسب، وبالطريقة المناسبة..



فجزى الله خيرًا الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل على دعوته الحازمة، وجزى الله خيرًا العلماء الأفاضل الذين أيَّدوا قراره وشاركوه، وجزى الله خيرًا الشباب الذين صبروا الساعات الطوال في وقفتهم، وأنا أعلن تأييدي الكامل لهذا القرار، واعتقادي الجازم أنه سيؤتي ثمارًا عظيمة إن شاء الله.
لقد تفاقمت أزمة الإعلام بشكل غير مسبوق في تاريخ مصر، بل أحسب أنه غير مسبوق في تاريخ العالم، فقد تجاوزوا حدود التدليس والكذب، إلى التعدي السافر على كل الحرمات.. حرمات الدين.. وحرمات العلماء.. وحرمات القادة.. وحرمات الشعب.. لقد جعلوا رزقهم في صناعة الكذب، وصدق ربِّي إذ يصف أفعال أمثالهم فيقول: {وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تُكَذِّبُونَ} [الواقعة: 82].


تعليقات على اعتصام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي

ليس المقام هنا يتسع لذكر خطورة الإعلام، وإن كنت سأفرد له قريبًا مقالاً خاصًّا إن شاء الله، وأودُّ هنا أن أعلِّق بعض التعليقات على هذا الموقف المبارك من الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل والعلماء الأكارم، وكذلك من الشباب الكريم الذي يقف هذه الوقفة..


أولاً: تحية للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل.. ليس فقط على موقفه الإيجابي، وليس فقط لأنّه كان البادئ بالخير، ولكن لأنه يدعم الدكتور مرسي بوضوح، مع أن الشيخ حازم كان مرشحًا سابقًا للرئاسة، وهو يُكوِّن حزبًا قد يكون منافسًا للدكتور مرسي مستقبلاً، ولكن العمل لله شيء مختلف، فليس بالضرورة أن يأتي الخير على يدي، وإنما المهم أن يأتي الخير، ولو كان على يد غيري.. فأسأل الله لك يا شيخنا الثبات.


ثانيًا: على الإخوة الكرام المشاركين في الاعتصام تجديد النية بشكل دائم؛ حتى لا تنقلب عليهم نيتهم، فنحن لم نقف في هذا المكان لأنَّ هناك تعديات "شخصيَّة" من بعض الرموز الإعلامية على الشيخ حازم أو غيره من العلماء؛ إنما وقفنا لله عز وجل، ولتغيير المنكر، ولدعم الشرعية، وللمحافظة على وحدة الأمة، ولتحذير من يعبثون بمقدرات الأمة، ولفت أنظارهم أن تعديهم على الحرمات لن يمرَّ دون وقفة.


ثالثًا: القائمة السوداء التي نشرها المعتصمون واقعية جدًّا، وأفرادها جميعًا لهم تعديات صارخة على الدين وعلى أبناء الحركة الإسلامية، ولهم افتراءات معلومة، وتضليلات متعددة، وأنا أعتقد أن هناك أسماء أخرى مهمَّة لا بُدَّ أن تدخل معهم في القائمة السوداء، وهي تحتاج إلى تحديث مستمر، ونشر بكل الوسائل الممكنة.


رابعًا: لا ينبغي أن يكون الحماس في هذه الأحداث مؤقتًا، إنما ينبغي البحث عن آليات الاستمرار بحيث يصبح التصدي لهذا الإعلام الفاسد أمرًا دائمًا لا يتغير مع الأيام؛ فدوافع هؤلاء الإعلاميين للاستمرار كبيرة، وهي غالبًا ما تكون الشهرة والمال، وهي دوافع ستجعلهم مستمرين في حرب الدين وإثارة الفتنة. ومن ثَمّ فلا بد من وضع آليات تجعلنا على الطريق بشكل دائم، مثل: تقسيم الأعمال، وحسن الإدارة، وحشد الأنصار، والترويج لما نقوم به، ورصد النتائج الإيجابية ونشرها، وغير ذلك.


خامسًا: لا بد في وقفتنا عند مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي أن نراعي آداب التظاهر، وسلوكيات المسلمين، فلا ألفاظ جارحة، ولا تعديات على منشآت أو أفراد، ولا تعطيل لحركة المرور، بل لا بد من الوقوف بشكل حضاري يَفهم منه الشعب الفرق بين المتظاهرين الإسلاميين، والحركات الهمجية الغوغائية.


سادسًا: أحيِّي جدًّا فكرة مقاطعة القنوات المتبنية لهذه الأفكار، وعدم مشاهدتها أصلاً، كما أدعو إلى مقاطعة الشركات التي تعلن عن منتجاتها عبر هذه القنوات.


سابعًا: الأهم من المقاطعة السابقة هو أنني أدعو العلماء والدعاة والسياسيين الإسلاميين إلى مقاطعة الظهور على هذه القنوات، وهذا سيكون له أبلغ الأثر؛ لأنهم لا يريدون أن يكون الحديث باهتًا ليس فيه إلا طرف واحد، إنما يحرصون على وجود طرف إسلامي، ثم يبدءون في نقده واتهامه وإحراجه، فإذا قاطعهم الإسلاميون تمامًا، وصار حديثهم بين أنفسهم فقط، فَقَدُوا مصداقيتهم، وكانت النتائج أفضل إن شاء الله.


ثامنًا: الملاحقة القضائية لهؤلاء المفسدين ضرورة، وسوف نحقِّق انتصارات في بعض القضايا، ولا نُوفق في غيرها، ولكننا على كل حال سنشغلهم في أنفسهم، ونردُّ شيئًا من الحقوق المهدرة لمن تعرضوا لهم.


تاسعًا: إذا كنا نتحدث عن الملاحقة القضائية من الأفراد والهيئات، فلا بد أن نقف وقفة مع النظام الرسمي في الدولة، والحكومة الحالية، بل والرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي، فإنني لا أتخيل حقيقةً أنه حتى الآن ليست هناك وسيلة قانونية طبيعية غير متعسفة لإيقاف هذه الفتنة التي تهدف إلى شق صف الوطن، وإشاعة الفوضى..
إن السفينة تكاد تغرق، وهم يُحدِثون نقبًا واسعًا في أسفلها! ألا يتحرك المسئولون لوقف هذا العبث حتى تتجه البلاد إلى الاستقرار، ثم إلى البناء والتقدم؟

عاشرًا: سيبقى الحل الأدوم والأبقى هو أن يقوم الإسلاميون بإنشاء فضائيات محترفة محترمة متخصصة على أعلى مستوى؛ لنشر الخير والفضيلة، ولدفع الشبهات، ولمقاومة الفساد. إننا لا ينقصنا المال ولا الفكر، وكذلك عندنا من الطاقات الكثير.. إنما فقط نحتاج إلى وضع الأمر في بؤرة اهتمامنا، مع حسن إدارة وتنظيم.


كان هذا هو التعليق العاشر.. فتلك عشرة كاملة!

جزى الله خيرًا الشيخ حازم، وجزى الله خيرًا كل العلماء المشاركين والمؤيدين، وجزى الله خيرًا كل الشباب -رجالاً ونساء- على وقفتهم الجادة، وتقبل الله منا ومنكم، وجعلكم من أئمة الهدى والرشاد.


وأسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.




الشكر واجب للشيخ حازم .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

أعرب فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني عن سعادته بتكريمه واختياره من الفائزين بجائزة الأمير نايف في السنة النبوية معتبرًا أن قيمة ومقاصد الجائزة تأتي من ثمارها المرجوة في خدمة السنة وإلقاء الضوء عليها وفتح النوافذ أمام العلماء للبحث والاجتهاد وقال إن المشوار طويل جدا أمام العلماء لاستكشاف ما في السنة النبوية من إعجاز وتجديد للأمة علي قدر اجتهاد العلماء لكل عصر وزمان.
وقال في تصريحات لصحيفة المدينة السعودية: نحن في حاجة إلي إعادة كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي مرة أخرى وتنقيته من الروايات الكاذبة التي كتب بعضها بأيدي مسلمين في حين كتب البعض الأخر بأيدي من زوروا التاريخ من المستشرقين.


وأكد أن نسبة الشوائب والمعدومات من الصفحات السيئة في تاريخنا تتعدى الـ90%، مطالبًا بسرعة العمل على تنقية هذا التاريخ، وطرح رؤيته لإعادة صياغة العالم الإسلامي من جديد من خلال التاريخ الإسلامي الذي رأى في المخرج مما نحن فيه، كما أطلق دعوته للكتّاب والمؤرخين إلى تقسيم العمل فيما بينهم لتنقية التاريخ.


واعتبر فضيلته أن اهتمام الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز بإنشاء جائزة للسنة كانت تستهدف الخوض في هذا المجال بقوة وتشجيع أهل العلم علي أداء دورهم وفتح الباب أمام الاجتهاد في هذا المجال الكبير الذي يرتبط بنبي هذه الأمة.


وقال فضيلته: إن للسيرة والتاريخ أثر كبير في حياتنا، ولكن لابد -بداية- من التفريق بينهم فالسيرة النبوية لها خصوصيتها، حيث تمثل حياة النبي وكل ما خطاه الرسول بوحي من ربه، فكل ما خطاه كان بقدر من ربّه، ولذلك فأثر ذلك على حياة الأمم إن طُبّق معلوم من غير سؤال، أما أثر دراسة التاريخ فهو يحتاج اجتهاد. دعنا نتحدث عنه الآن، مع العلم أن ما من حدث يحدث في مجتمعنا الآن إلاّ وله شبه في سيرة المصطفي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولذلك كان قول الله تعالى (لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة).


وأضاف: «إن دراسة التاريخ واجبة خاصة دراسة حقبة الخلفاء الراشدين لأنها تمثّل تطبيقات عملية لباقي الحقب، ولأنها تمثّل حجر زاوية، وقد ذكر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «عليكم بسنتي وسنّة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي»، فقد كان في هذة الحقبة طرق الحل وكيفية الخروج من الأزمة بداية من جمع الصحابه للقرآن والفتنة الكبرى والتي حدثت في عهدهم وحروب الردة وغيرها من الأمور، فهذه الأزمات كانت غير موجودة أيام النبي «صلى الله عليه وسلم» وقد تعلمنا كيف خرج منها هؤلاء الراشدون، وبذلك خرج لنا منهج متكامل وواضح للسيرة على هداه وطريقه، ثم يأتي بعد ذلك طريق التابعين من أبناء هذه الأمة ليتركوا لنا كنزا هائلا من العبر والدروس التي نستفيد منها».



وقال: «للأسف الشديد تاريخنا زُوِّر بعناية عن طريق الكذب وسوء التأويل لأحداث وإغفال بعض الأحداث الأخرى والطعن في الرموز الكبرى للمسلمين، وقد تم ذلك عن طريق بعض المستشرقين أو بعض أبناء جلدتنا حينًا بقصد وبغير قصد في أحايين أخرى، ثم إن نيّة الغرب تجاهنا كانت واضحة، في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر حتى القرن العشرين وقد تعلّم بعض من أبناء المسلمين على أيديهم حتى وصل هذا التشويش والكذب إلى 90% من صفحات التاريخ الإسلامي، ولذلك هذا الجهد الخاص بتنقية هذا التاريخ يحتاج لأمّة وليس لمجهود فرد أو داعية وليس لدعاة، فالاقتصاديون عليهم دور وجهد ضخم وميزانيات من أجل تنقية هذا التاريخ، ويحتاج لإعلإميين يقومون بنشر هذا التاريخ الذي زور، ثم دعوة الباحثين الذين يتولون الدور الشاق في التنقية، حتى يخرج لنا التاريخ بالشكل المرضي».







د. راغب السرجاني: السنة النبوية على قدر اجتهاد العلماء يستخرجون كنوزها

----------


## slaf elaf

بعض من يتدبر القرآن قد يتعجب من نزول سورة كاملة -حتى لو كانت قصيرة- فقط لأجل الردِّ على أبي لهب وزوجته، ويتعجبون أكثر وأكثر من أن هناك تصريحًا باسم الرجل، مع أن الكفار الذين تعدوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كُثُر، ومع ذلك أشار لهم القرآن الكريم تلميحًا وليس تصريحًا.



ويزداد العجب أكثر عندما نجد اهتمامًا بأمر زوجة أبي لهب، حيث أفردت السورة لها آيتين من أصل خمس آيات، وسُمِّيت السورة بـ"سورة المسد"، وهو أمر متعلق بزوجة أبي لهب.


وإذا أردت العجب أكثر فاعلم أن تاريخ أبي لهب وزوجته مع المسلمين ليس فيه تعذيب بالسياط، ولا ضرب بالسيوف، ولا إصابات أو جروح، ولا قتل أو اغتيال!!


إذن لماذا هذه اللعنات المنصبَّة على هذا الرجل وامرأته؟!


أختصر لك المسافات.. لقد كان الرجل -وكذلك امرأته- من الإعلاميين الخطرين أصحاب الآراء المضللة! وبالتالي لم يكن أذاهما يقف عند مسلم أو مسلمة، إنما كان يتعدى ليصل إلى كل البشر الذين يستمعون لهما أو يشاهدونهما..



وكم من البشر صُدُّوا عن سبيل الله بكلماتهما! وكم من الآلام شعر بها الدعاة من جرَّاء كذبهما وتدليسهما..!



لهذا كله استحقا هذه اللعنة الشاملة، والتي أصابتهما في الدنيا، وكذلك في الآخرة.


وراجعوا مواقفهما المخزية من أول أيام الدعوة..


روى البخاري عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ -رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا- قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ {وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ} [الشعراء: 214] صَعِدَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى الصَّفَا، فَجَعَلَ يُنَادِي يَا بَنِي فِهْرٍ، يَا بَنِي عَدِيٍّ لِبُطُونِ قُرَيْشٍ حَتَّى اجْتَمَعُوا، فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولاً لِيَنْظُرَ مَا هُوَ، فَجَاءَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ وَقُرَيْشٌ فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ لَوْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ أَنَّ خَيْلاً بِالْوَادِي تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُغِيرَ عَلَيْكُمْ، أَكُنْتُمْ مُصَدِّقِيَّ؟» قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، مَا جَرَّبْنَا عَلَيْكَ إِلاَّ صِدْقًا. قَالَ: «فَإِنِّي نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ». فَقَالَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ: تَبًّا لَكَ سَائِرَ الْيَوْمِ، أَلِهَذَا جَمَعْتَنَا؟! فَنَزَلَتْ {تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ * مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ} [المسد: 1، 2].


لاحظ أن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال في هذه الرواية: "فجاء أبو لهب وقريش"!
لقد لفت نظره أن الجمع الكبير به أبو لهب، فخصَّه بالذكر، مع أن رءوس القوم كانوا حاضرين، إلاّ أن الشخصية المؤثرة فيهم كانت أبا لهب.. لماذا؟! لأنه هو الذي "تكلَّم"، وهو الذي "أعلن" بأعلى صوته منذرًا الناس، وصادًّا لهم عن سبيل الله..!


فالناس عندهم فطرة طيبة، ولو استمعوا إلى القرآن والسُّنَّة لاهتدى معظمهم، فيأتي هؤلاء الإعلاميون الفاجرون ويُزيِّفون الواقع، ويُخوِّفون الناس، ويُبعدونهم عن طريق الدين، فيصير الإعلاميون بذلك أشد خطرًا على الدعوة من الجلاّدين الذين يمسكون السياط بأيديهم، أو الحكام الذين يزجُّون بالمؤمنين في سجونهم..



ومن هنا ذكر الله عز وجل في حق أبي لهب ما لم يذكره في حق شياطين قريش الآخرين، والذين كان جهدهم منصبًّا على التعذيب الماديِّ للمسلمين.


وزوجة أبي لهب..! إعلامية خطيرة كذلك!


لقد سمعت بأمر الدعوة والرسالة، فكرهت الإسلام وأهله، وحسدت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه، ولم تكتفِ بدفع ابنها لمفارقة ابنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رقية رضي الله عنها، وكان قد خطبها في الجاهلية، إنما انطلقت لممارسة دورها الإعلامي الفاجر، فأطلقت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمًا ساخرًا، فأسمته "مُذَمَّمًا" أي عكس "محمد"، وهو من الذم وليس الحمد..!
وصاغت شعرًا تهجو به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودينه، فقالت: "مُذممًا أبينا، ودينه قلينا، وأمره عصينا"، وراحت تتحرك بإعلامها المضاد للإسلام هنا وهناك، ولم تستحي أن تغشى مجالس الرجال مخالفة فطرتها التي تدفعها إلى الحياء، فصار شُغلها الشاغل هو صرف الناس عن الإسلام وأهله.

ولم تكن هذه مواقف عابرة في حياتهما.. إنما "احترفا" الإعلام الفاسد..


كانت أم جميل زوجة أبي لهب تتابع الأخبار، وتتحرك في وسط المجتمع لتنقل لهم الجديد من منظورها المضلل، فلما رأت أن الوحي لم ينزل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فترة، ذهبت إليه متشفية وقالت: يا محمد، ما أرى شيطانك إلا قد قلاك! فنزلت (سورة الضحى).
لكن الإعلامية انطلقت تنشر خبر تأخُّر الوحي بصياغتها المضللة الكاذبة، تقول للناس: إن الذي يأتيه شيطان، وإنه لم يعد يلقاه. بينما الحقيقة أن الذي يأتيه ملك، وهو مستمر في لُقياه. فانظر إليها كيف نقلت طرفًا صغيرًا من الخبر -وهو تأخُّر الوحي فترة قصيرة- بصورة مُشوَّهة فاجرة! وكيف أضافت من عندها، وكيف حذفت من الحقيقة، وكيف تحركت ونشطت في الباطل!!


وزوجها أبو لهب على درب الباطل يسير بجدٍّ واجتهاد.. ينافس زوجته في إعلامها الكاذب.. يروي رَبِيعَةُ بْنُ عَبَّادٍ الدِّيلِيِّ -وَكَانَ جَاهِلِيًّا أَسْلَمَ- فَقَالَ: رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَصَرَ عَيْنِي بِسُوقِ ذِي الْمَجَازِ يَقُولُ: «يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، قُولُوا لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ تُفْلِحُوا»، وَيَدْخُلُ فِي فِجَاجِهَا، وَالنَّاسُ مُتَقَصِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ، فَمَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَدًا يَقُولُ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ لاَ يَسْكُتُ، يَقُولُ: «أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قُولُوا لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ تُفْلِحُوا»، إِلاَّ أَنَّ وَرَاءَهُ رَجُلاً أَحْوَلَ وَضِيءَ الْوَجْهِ ذَا غَدِيرَتَيْنِ، يَقُولُ: إِنَّهُ صَابِئٌ كَاذِبٌ. فَقُلْتُ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالُوا: مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، وَهُوَ يَذْكُرُ النُّبُوَّةَ. قُلْتُ: مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُهُ؟ قَالُوا: عَمُّهُ أَبُو لَهَبٍ.
إنه يمارس نفس الدور الإعلامي الفاجر.. يدَّعي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كاذب، وهو يعلم أنه الصادق الأمين، ويدَّعي أنه صابئ وهو يعلم أنه جاء ليدعو إلى عباده الله الواحد الأحد، وهم الذين يعبدون أصنامًا من دون الله.


إن قصة هذَيْن الإعلاميين مليئة بالأحداث المؤسفة، والتي سقطا بهما -لا أقول من عيون الناس فقط- بل من عين الله عز وجل، حتى أراد لهما هذه المهانة التي سطَّرها في كتابه الكريم، فيظل المؤمنون يرددونها عندما يقرءون سورة المسد إلى يوم الدين.


رسالتان من قصة أبي لهب وزوجته

إن هذه القصة تجعلني أوجِّه رسالتين مهمتين:

أما الرسالة الأولى فهي إلى الإعلاميين.. رجالاً ونساءً، الذين يُزيِّفون الواقع، ويدلسون على الناس، ويبغضون الإسلام، ويُبعدون الناس عن طريق المؤمنين.. أقول لهم في هذه الرسالة:



إن أبا لهب مات بعد أن علم أن المؤمنين قد انتصروا في بدر، فأُصيب بهمٍّ وكمد وحزن، ثم زاد الأمر فأصابه الله عز وجل بقرحة كان العرب يتشاءمون منها اسمها "العَدَسَة"، فمات بها، ولم يستطع أحد من أقربائه أن يقترب منه ليدفنه عدة أيام حتى تعفَّن في بيته. وعندما عيَّر الناس أبناءه بتركه، ألقوا عليه الماء من بعيد، ثم حملوه في ثيابه مسرعين إلى أعلى مكة، فألقوه على جبل، ثم رموه بالحجارة حتى وارَوْه تحتها!



هذه هي النهايات الكئيبة لمن سار في هذا الطريق، فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين، وهذه إهانة متوقعة، فالله عز وجل هو الذي قال: {وَمَنْ يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ} [الحج: 18].


فأفيقوا أيها الإعلاميون المدلسون.. فما زالت أمامكم فرصة النجاة، فاغتنموها قبل أن يأتي يوم لا عودة فيه إلى هذه الدنيا.. واعلموا أن الجماهير -الذين يتابعونكم الآن- لن تبكي عليكم أبدًا، بل سيتبرءون منكم، ويتوارثون لعنكم، وسيدركون يومًا أنكم ما حرصتم على مصلحتهم أو مصلحة أوطانهم أبدًا، إنما كان كل اهتمامكم هو تحصيل المال والثروة، وتحقيق الصيت والشهرة.. فماذا كسبتم؟! لقد قال الله عز وجل في حق أبي لهب، الإعلامي الفاجر: {مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ} [المسد: 2].. وما هي شهرته؟ إنها شهرة المجرمين والمفسدين والمفضوحين، في زمانه، وإلى يوم الدين.


هل يعجبكم هذا المصير؟!

والله إني لأشفق عليكم.. أفلا تعقلون؟!


وينبغي هنا أن أشير إلى أمر مهم، وهو أنني لا أعني في هذا المقال أنني أصف الإعلاميين في بلادنا بالكفر الذي كان عليه أبو لهب وزوجته.. إنما فقط أصف "الأفعال" التي من أجلها خُصَّ الرجل وامرأته بالتصريح دون غيرهما، وهذا يعني فداحة ما فعلا، وجُرم ما صنعا. كما أن مَن سلك طريقهما فلا يُستغرب أن يلقى مصيرهما، ومَن جعل رزقه في تكذيب الحق والصدِّ عنه، فلا يُستبعد أن يهجر الإيمان كُلِّيَّة في طريق حياته، ومن ثَمَّ وجب التحذير.. قال تعالى: {كَلاَّ بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ} [المطففين: 14].


وأما الرسالة الثانية فأوجهها إلى المؤمنين: لا يعطلنَّكم هذا الغثاء الذي تسمعونه من أمثال أبي لهب وزوجته.. فأين هما الآن؟ وأين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه؟



أمَّا هما فقد أهانهما الله عز وجل وأدخلهما نارًا لا خروج منها، وأمَّا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد رفع الله تعالى ذكره وأعزَّ أمره، ونصره وأصحابه، وما زلنا نذكرهم بالخير والثناء، وما زال العالم كله يتدبر في آثارهم العظيمة، وأمجادهم الجليلة..


وهل أثَّرت هذه الأكاذيب الباطلة على حركته ونشاطه صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!

أبدًا والله.. إنه أخذ الموضوع ببساطة عجيبة، وعلَّق عليه تعليقًا لا يتخيله أحد! لقد سمعهم يسخرون منه، ويلقبونه بالمذمم، فماذا قال؟! لقد قال لأصحابه: «أَلاَ تَعْجَبُونَ كَيْفَ يَصْرِفُ اللَّهُ عَنِّي شَتْمَ قُرَيْشٍ وَلَعْنَهُمْ؟! يَشْتِمُونَ مُذَمَّمًا، وَيَلْعَنُونَ مُذَمَّمًا، وَأَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ».. وأكمل طريقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشجَّع أصحابه على إكمال الطريق، فلا وقت عند الدعاة الصادقين لهذه التُّرَّهات والأباطيل.
ويجدر بنا أن نشير هنا إلى أن ردَّ الفعل هذا كان في زمان مكة حيث لم يكن في يده صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر من ذلك، أما في زمان المدينة فهذا حديث آخر له تفصيلاته.


فأبشروا واطمئنوا أيها المؤمنون..

فوالله، ليثلجنَّ الله صدوركم بعزِّ هذا الدين، وليشفينَّ صدوركم برؤية الخزي يعلو هؤلاء المجرمين.. وليأتينَّ يوم -أحسبه قريبًا إن شاء الله- يتصاغر فيه هؤلاء المدلسون، ويتوارون عن أعين الناس، بعد أن كانوا ملء سمع الدنيا وبصرها، فهذه نهايات حتميَّة لمن قضى عمره يُبعِد الناس عن طريق ربِّ العالمين..

{وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هُوَ قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا} [الإسراء: 51].


ونسأل الله أن يُعِزَّ الإسلام والمسلمين.





أبو لهب وزوجته !! .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

وجه فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني، المؤرخ المصري عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين والمشرف العام على موقع قصة الإسلام، رسالة إلى أبناء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في ظل الهجمة الشرسة على المشروع الإسلامي عامة والإخوان بالسباب والشتائم، والكذب والتدليس، والضرب والقتل، وحرق مقرات وسرقة ممتلكات، مشيرا إلى تحالف أهل الفساد من الداخل والخارج، وتواطؤ سياسيين وإعلاميين، ورجال مال وفلول ضدهم.

وطالب السرجاني الإخوان قائلا: "وحِّدوا صفكم، وشدوا من أزر بعضكم البعض، ولا تتفرقوا أبدًا، فإن يد الله مع الجماعة.. لقد لعبت أضواء السياسة والدنيا ببعضنا أحيانا فتنازعنا وتفرقنا، فلا تكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة أنكاثا.. لقد كان أحد أكبر أسباب قوتكم أنكم كنتم دوما يدا واحدة، أذهلت القريب والبعيد، وما استطاع أحد أن يخترق صفكم المحكم، وكانت قلوب بعضكم شفيقة على إخوانها، رفيقة برفقاء دربها".

وأضاف "لا تهولنكم كثرة الضربات الآن واشتدادها، ولا يهولنكم تجمع المجرمين بشتى توجهاتهم عليكم، فإن هذه علامة قوتكم ودليل تفوقكم، فإن هؤلاء المفسدين ما كانوا ليجتمعوا لولا أنهم يرون أنفسهم أضعف منكم، وما كانوا يتعاملون بمثل هذه العصبية إلا لأنهم يرون الدولة لكم، والأيام القادمة معكم".

وشدد السرجاني على "الثقة في قيادتكم التي اخترتموها بأنفسكم"، مضيفا "لقد دبر الله عز وجل لهذه الجماعة أمرها، فعرفت الشورى في زمن اختفى فيه هذا الأصل من حياة الناس، فأخذت به في قراراتها ومواقفها، واختارت به زعماءها وقادتها، وهذه الشورى تقودها إلى كل خير، وتهديها إلى كل رشد".

وأشار إلى أنه الآن في ظل الإعلام المضلل، وكذلك في ظل الأحداث المتسارعة، تتباين الآراء بشكل كبير، وأحسب أننا لو أخذنا رأي عشرة في مسألة واحدة لسمعنا عشرة آراء! فما المخرج من هذا المنحدر؟!.






السرجاني للإخوان: ثقوا في قياداتكم.. ولا يهولنكم تجمع المجرمين عليكم

----------


## slaf elaf

اللهمَّ يا ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.. لك الحمد حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، ولك الحمد أبدًا أبدًا..


اللهمَّ صلِّ على النبي محمد، صلاةً ترضيك عنا وترضيه يا رب العالمين، واحشرنا تحت لوائه يوم الدين..


اللهمَّ إنَّ نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم علَّمنا أن ندعو لأئمتنا وزعمائنا الصالحين، فقال: «خِيَارُ أَئِمَّتِكُمْ الَّذِينَ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَكُمْ، وَيُصَلُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتُصَلُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ، وَشِرَارُ أَئِمَّتِكُمْ الَّذِينَ تُبْغِضُونَهُمْ وَيُبْغِضُونَكُمْ، وَتَلْعَنُونَهُمْ وَيَلْعَنُونَكُمْ». قال النووي: يصلُّون أي يدعون.


اللهمَّ إني أخصُّ بهذا الدعاء عبدك مرسي، والذي اخترتَه يا رب، بمنٍّ منك وفضلٍ، ليكون رئيسًا لوطننا مصر، في هذا الوقت الذي تتزلزل فيه البلاد، ويُفتتن فيه الناس، ويبيت فيه الحليم حيرانَ، والمعصوم مَنْ عصمتَه يا رب العالمين..


اللهمَّ إنك تعلم أن صلاحه يقود إلى صلاح الأمة، وهدايته تعود بالنفع على المسلمين..


اللهمَّ نوِّر له بصيرته، واشرح له صدره، ويسِّر له أمره، واهده إلى الرأي الحكيم، والقول السديد، وافتح لكلامه قلوب العالمين، وألقِ حبه في أفئدة الناس، واجعل الحقَّ في قلبه، وعلى لسانه، وبين يديه.. وأخلص نيَّته لك، واجعل اعتماده عليك، وثِقَته فيك، ولقِّنه الحُجَّة البالغة، وارزقه دقَّة الفهم، وسعة العلم، وحُسْن البيان.. واجعله من عبادك الصالحين المصلحين، العالِمين العاملين، الساعين –بتوفيقك- لنصرة دينك وأمتك.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ وفِّقْه إلى تطبيق شرعك، وإعزاز دينك، وإقرار المعروف، وإزاحة المنكر، ويسِّر له نشر الفضيلة، ومحاربة الرذيلة، واجعل القرآنَ العظيم هاديًا له ولشعبه، والسُّنَّة المطهرة دليلاً له ولأمته، واجعله سببًا في جمع كلمة الأمة، وتوحيد شتات المسلمين.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ أعنْه على رفع الظلم عن المظلومين، وتفريج كرب المكروبين، وتخفيف آلام المستضعفين والمنكوبين، ويسِّر له توفير الأمن والأمان لكل أفراد شعبه، من المسلمين وغير المسلمين، وبارك له في قوت بلده، وارفع عن وطنه المحن والبلايا، وضَعْ في قلبه الرحمة على شعبه، وارزقه القرب منهم، والاختلاط بهم، وحبِّبه فيهم، وحبِّبهم فيه.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ اجعله مُعْليًا لشأنِ الجهاد في سبيلك، زارعًا لهذه العقيدة النبيلة في قلوب جيشه وشعبه، معظِّمًا لأمر الشهادة، مدافعًا عن حرمات الدين، منقذًا لأهلنا في فلسطين وسوريا وسائر بلاد المسلمين، ناشرًا للحقِّ في ربوع الدنيا، رافعًا لرايات التوحيد، موحِّدًا لجيوش الإيمان، معزًّا لهذه الأمة، وناصرًا لها، لا يطلب في ذلك أجرًا إلا منك، ولا يرجو في ذلك أحدًا إلا أنت.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهمَّ ارزقه البطانة الصالحة، التي تأمره بالخير، وتحضُّه عليه، وأبعد عنه بطانة السوء التي تأمره بالشرِّ، وتحضُّه عليه، واجمع حوله الأقوياء الأمناء، الأصفياء الأتقياء، ونقِّ صفَّه من المنافقين والمُدلِّسين، وأبعد عنه الأدعياء والمفسدين، وأيِّد كلمته بالمؤمنين، واجعل وزراءه ومستشاريه ممن لا يريدون الدنيا، ولا يحرصون عليها، ولا تجعل أحدًا ممن كان معه وتَرَكَه عينًا عليه، أو طاعنًا فيه، وعوِّضه عمَّن تَرَكَه مَنْ هو أفضل منه، وأقرب إليك، وأرضى لك، وأنفع للأمة والدين.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ أنزِل على نفسه السَّكِينة، واملأ روحه بالبشر والتفاؤل، واجعله في نصرك من الواثقين، ولفرجك من المنتظرين، وألقِ الطمأنينة في قلبه وقلوب شعبه، وازرع السعادة في نفسه ونفوس أمته.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ زهِّده في الدنيا، واصرفه عنها، ولا تجعله من الطامعين في منصب أو جاه، أو مال أو شهرة، بل اجعله طالبًا لرضاك في كل كلمة، باحثًا عن طاعتك في كل فعل، مُتذكِّرًا للموت دائمًا، مترقِّبًا للحساب أبدًا، أمله في الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار، لا يطلب من عبادك شيئًا، ولا يرجو بسخطك رضاهم أبدًا.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ إنك ترى أن كثيرًا من الأحزاب قد اجتمعوا لحربه، ورغبوا في إفشاله، وتعلم أنهم ما فعلوا ذلك إلا رفضًا للإسلام، وكُرهًا في تطبيق الشريعة، وتعلم أنهم تعاونوا مع المفسدين والمجرمين، والمرتزقة والمأجورين.. اللهمَّ إنك تعلم المفسد من المصلح، وتعلم المتقين من الفجار..



اللهمَّ لا تجعل لاجتماعهم هذا سبيلاً إلى النجاح، ولا طريقًا للفوز، بل انصر عبادك الصالحين، وأعْلِ كلمتي الحقِّ والدين، وانصر عبدك مرسي على المتآمرين والماكرين، واكشف أباطيلهم وزيغهم، وامنع شرورهم ومكائدهم، ومَنْ كان في قلبه منهم مثقال ذرة من خير فرُدَّه إلى دينك وشرعك ردًّا جميلاً، واقلب عداوته للإسلام حبًّا له، واجعل مكان حربه على أولياء الله نصرة لهم، وتأييدًا لصفِّهم.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ إننا رأينا في تاريخنا أنك نصرتَ عبدك "قطز" على جحافل التتار عندما قال: "اللهمَّ انصر عبدك قطز على التتار". اللهمَّ نصرك الذي وعدت.. انصر عبدك مرسي على المفسدين والمجرمين، في داخل مصر وخارجها، وأيِّده بمددك، وثبِّته بجنودك، فإنَّ لك جنود السماوات والأرض.. اللهمَّ إنه يعترف بعبوديته لك، ويُقِرُّ بخضوعه لأمرك، فإني قد رأيتُ ذلك وسمعتُه منه، وأنت أعلم بما في القلوب.. اللهمَّ إنَّه يحفظ كتابك في قلبه، ويسعى لتطبيقه في أرضك، فكن له عونًا ونصيرًا، فإنه لا حول له ولا قوة إلا بك.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


اللهمَّ إني أشهدك أني رأيت "كثيرًا" من عبادك الصالحين، في مصر وخارجها، ومن المصريين وغيرهم، يدعون له بالتوفيق والسداد، ويرجون له الفلاح والنجاح، فاستجب لدعائي ودعائهم، يا أكرم الأكرمين، ويا رب العالمين.



اللهمَّ كما ألهمتني هذا الدعاء وأنا أطوف حول الكعبة المشرفة، وعلمتني إياه وأنا أسعى بين الصفا والمروة، ورزقتني كتابته وأنا في صحن مسجدك الحرام، أنظر إلى بيتك المعظَّم.. اللهمَّ فتقبَّله بفضلك، وأوصله إلى خيار المسلمين برحمتك، واجعلهم يدعون به أو بمثله أو بأعظم منه؛ فإنَّه إذا صلح الراعي صلحت الرعية، وإذا اهتدى الدليلُ وَصَلَ الركب، وإذا أحسن الرُّبَّان قيادة السفينة نجا، ونجا الناس معه أجمعون.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.


وصلِّ اللهمَّ وبارك على النبي محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلِّم تسليمًا كثيرًا..
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.






اللهم انصر عبدك مرسي ! .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

حلقة خاصة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة الناس الفضائية حول تطورات المشهد المصري 6-12-2012م

لمشاهدة الفيديو


حلقة خاصة مع د. راغب السرجاني حول تطورات المشهد المصري

----------


## slaf elaf

خطبة الجمعة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني من مسجد اليسر بالمنيل بعنوان لا تستعجلوا النصر

الجمعة 21 ديسمبر 2012م

لمشاهدة الفيديو

لا تستعجلوا النصر .. د. راغب السرجاني

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*مجهود متميز اخى 

*

----------


## slaf elaf

إن مسألة تهنئة النصارى بأعيادهم مسألة تحتاج إلى وقفة؛ فهناك خلاف كبير بين العلماء في جواز تهنئة النصارى بأعيادهم من عدمها، ومرجع هذا الخلاف هو وجود مسألتين متعارضتين في الظاهر أدَّيتا إلى هذا الخلاف؛ أما المسألة الأولى: فهي أن الإسلام قد أمر بالبرِّ مع النصارى طالما أنهم غير محاربين، والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، كقوله تعالى: {لاَ يَنْهَاكُمُ اللهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ} [الممتحنة: 8]. والبر: الإحسان، والقسط: العدل.

فالإسلام إذن يضع قاعدة لتعامل المسلمين مع النصارى، وهي العدل أولاً -وهو أن يُعطيهم حقوقهم كاملة غير منقوصة-، ويزيد على ذلك -الإحسان- وهو أن تعطيهم فوق حقوقهم رفقًا بهم.


وقد أجاز الإسلام الأكل من طعام أهل الكتاب، كما أجاز الزواج من نسائهم: {الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْـمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الْـمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْـمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ} [المائدة: 5]. ومع ما يستلزمه الزواج من المودة والرحمة والحب بين الزوجين، قال تعالى: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً} [الروم: 21]، وما يستتبعه -أيضًا- من التواصل مع أهل الزوجة الذين يصيرون أصهارًا وأجدادًا وجداتٍ وأخوالاً وخالاتٍ للأبناء، وهذه الصلات تستلزم التواد والتراحم.


كل ما مضى يجعل من غير المعقول أن يتجاهل المسلم مناسبات الذِّمِّي وأعياده، وخاصة إذا كان جارًا أو زميلاً في العمل، فضلاً عن أن يكون صهرًا أو ذا رَحِم(1).


وأمَّا المسألة الثانية العكسيَّة: فهي أن مسألة تهنئة النصارى بأعيادهم تُعطي الانطباع بالموافقة على كفرهم وعقائدهم الباطلة؛ فمن ثَمَّ صارت التهنئة مؤدية إلى حرج شرعي.


ومن هنا فبعض الفقهاء نظر إلى المسألة الأولى فجوَّز التهنئة مطلقًا(2)، وبعضهم نظر إلى المسألة الثانية فحرَّم التهنئة مطلقًا(3).


وتوسَّط البعض في المسألة -وهو ما أراه مناسبًا- حيث أجاز التهنئة بشرط ألاَّ يُوجد بها مخالفة شرعية، وأجازوا تقديم هديَّة بشرط أن تكون حلالاً، فلا يُقَدِّم له زجاجة من الخمر -مثلاً- أو صورًا عارية؛ بحجة أنه ليس مسلمًا.. فالمسلم لا ينبغي أن يشترك في تقديم شيء محرَّم في ديننا، وإذا ذهب إليه في بيته أو في كنيسته فلا يحلُّ له أن يجلس تحت الأشياء المخالفة لديننا؛ كالتماثيل أو الصلبان، أو الاختلاط بالنساء العاريات، وغير ذلك من ضروب المحرمات التي تقترن بمواضع وأماكن غير المسلمين(4).


ونرى أنه يمكننا إضافة لهذا الرأي أن نُفَرِّق بين الأعياد الدينية المختلفة؛ فما كان منها ذا سببٍ يخالف العقيدة الإسلامية، مثل عيد القيامة، فنقول بعدم جواز التهنئة به؛ لأن المقصود به أن المسيح عليه السلام صُلِب -كما يزعمون- ثم قام من قبره بعد ثلاثة أيام، وهذا يُخالف العقيدة الإسلامية والنصَّ القرآني، الذي يُجزم "بأن المسيح عليه السلام لم يُقتَل ولم يُصلَب؛ {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا} [النساء: 157]".


وأمَّا ما كان لسببٍ لا يخالف العقيدة الإسلامية فنقول بجواز التهنئة به؛ لأنها تحقق الفائدة دون الوقوع في حرج شرعي. والله أعلم.





المصدر: كتاب (مستقبل النصارى في الدولة الإسلامية).
(1) يوسف القرضاوي: في فقه الأقليات المسلمة، ص146-150.
(2) من فتاوى المجلس الأوربي للإفتاء بتاريخ 27/8/2009م (السؤال: ما حكم تهنئة غير المسلمين بأعيادهم؟)، وأجاز التهنئة من باب حق الجوار الأستاذ الدكتور محمد السيد دسوقي (أستاذ الشريعة بجامعة قطر)، وأجازها من قبيل المجاملة وحسن العشرة فضيلة الشيخ مصطفى الزرقا -رحمه الله- فقال: إن تهنئة الشخص المسلم لمعارفه النصارى بعيد ميلاد المسيح -عليه الصلاة والسلام- هي في نظري من قبيل المجاملة لهم والمحاسنة في معاشرتهم.
(3) ابن القيم: أحكام أهل الذمة 1/441، وفتاوى اللجنة الدائمة - المجموعة الأولى، اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، جمع وترتيب: أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدويش، وهو رأي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، ومن المعاصرين الشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمهما الله تعالى،
وغيرهم.
(4) وهو رأي الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي بتاريخ 30/12/2007م، ورأي الدكتور عبد الستار فتح الله سعيد أستاذ التفسير بجامعة الأزهر.

هل يهنئ المسلم النصارى بأعيادهم ومناسباتهم ؟

----------


## slaf elaf

محاضرة فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني ضمن مؤتمر شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة والذي عقد هذا العام تحت عنوان (نحو النهضة)، ومحاضرة الدكتور راغب السرجاني حول الحضارة التي نريدها لأمة الإسلامية، وما هي الأسس التي تبنى عليها تلك الحضارة؟



 مؤتمر نحو النهضة بشيكاغو .. محاضرة د. راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

الحلقة الأولى من برنامج فضفضة لفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور راغب السرجاني على قناة الناس الفضائية، والحلقة بعنوان التاريخ حل مشكلات الإنسانية.


 التاريخ حل مشكلات الإنسانية - الحلقة الأولى فضفضة .. د/ راغب السرجاني

----------


## slaf elaf

مقدمة الكتاب

قصص عظماء أسلموا .. حقائق ومسئوليات

ما أجمل أن تقرأ قصة إنسان تحوَّل من الكفر إلى الإيمان!
ما أجمل أن تستمتع بمشاهدة إنسان يخرج من الظلمات إلى النور!
ما أجمل أن تراقب لحظة خالدة يزيح فيها إنسان جبالاً من الشكِّ والضلال والحيرة والريبة كانت جاثمة على صدره وعقله، فإذا به يقف رافع الرأس حرًّا، وكأنما بُعِث بعد موته!
هذه هي اللحظات التي تقرأ فيه قصة رجل أو امرأة اختار بإرادته أن يتحوَّل من عبثيات الديانات المنحرفة أو الوضعية إلى دين الإسلام الحقِّ؛ الذي ارتضاه الله عز وجل للعالمين.. كل العالمين.
من هنا جاءت فكرة هذا الكتاب..

إنه -حقيقة- من أكثر الكتب التي أدخلت على نفسي سعادة كبيرة.. ولن أستطيع أن أصف -مهما حاولت- مقدار هذه السعادة، ولن تشعر أيها القارئ بما أشعر به إلاَّ عندما تقرأ صفحات هذا الكتاب..
إنها قصص عظماء أسلموا..
وأنا أرى أن كلَّ مَنْ أسلم فهو عظيم!




ليس العظماء هنا هم المشاهير والأعلام -وإن كان هناك الكثير منهم قد أسلم- ولكن العظماء حقيقةً هم مَنْ أخذوا هذا القرار الخطير بتغيير العقيدة الفاسدة الباطلة، واعتناق العقيدة السليمة الصحيحة..




إنه قرار جريء من أخطر قرارات الإنسان..

ولعلَّ هذا القرار هو أحد الأسباب الكبرى التي رفعت من قدر صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الله وعند رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك عندنا وعند كل المطَّلِعين على قصصهم؛ لأنهم واجهوا بهذا القرار مجتمعات كبيرة من الشرك عاشوا فيها، وتعاملوا معها السنوات الطوال..




إنه قرار صعب فعلاً..

لا يتوقَّف الأمر على مجرَّد تغيير بعض الأوراق الرسمية؛ إنما يتعدَّى الأمر إلى تغييرات مجتمعية هائلة..


قد ينفصل الرجل أو المرأة عن الزوج شريك الحياة، وقد تكون هناك قصص حبٍّ ومعايشة تنفصم وتنتهي، وقد يفقد الإنسان ثروات هائلة أو ميراثًا كبيرًا، وقد تحدث حرب إعلامية، وقد تحدث مقارنة سياسية، أو فضائح مفتعلة، أو كل ذلك مجتمعًا أو بعضه..
إنه زلزال لا يُدرك أحد على وجه التحديد حجم قوَّته، ولا توابعه..
ومن ثَمَّ فالذي يقدر على مواجهة كل هذه التحديات هو إنسان عظيم حقًّا..
ومن هنا جاءت تسمية هذا الكتاب..


ولقد أطلعتني هذه القصص الجميلة على عدَّة حقائق أحببت أن أُشارك قُرَّائي فيها..


أما الحقيقة الأولى فهي أن هذا الدين متين، وأن حُجَّة الله بالغة، وأنه ينبغي أن تدخل في نفوسنا ثقة عظيمة بعلوِّ هذه العقيدة، وبلوغها ما بلغ الليل والنهار.. ذلك أننا نرى رجالاً ونساءً يعيشون في ظروف معيشية رائعة، وفي ظلِّ دول قوية غالبة، ومع ذلك فهم يتوجَّهون إلى هذا الدين العظيم: الإسلام؛ وذلك على الرغم من الحالة الضعيفة التي تمرُّ بها أمتنا في هذه الفترة من فترات التاريخ.. لقد أثبتت الإحصائيات أن الإسلام هو أسرع الديانات نموًّا في العالم الآن(1)، ومعظم الذين يعتنقون الإسلام من شعوب ذات مستوى رفاهية وقوة أعلى من معظم -إن لم يكن كل- الدول الإسلامية؛ وهذا لأنَّ الدين الإسلامي دين الفطرة، ولا يبحث إنسان بجدية عن الدين الحقِّ إلا وأقتنع أن ضالَّته في دين الإسلام، فيُقبل عليه بقوة، ويترك كل تاريخه ومعتقداته وأصوله راضيًا مختارًا..


والحقيقة الثانية: أن الذي أسلم عن طواعية، وبحث عن الدين بصدق لا يكتفي أبدًا بقبول الإسلام والتحوُّل إلى مسلم خامل غير متحرِّك، إنما نجد أن معظمهم -أو كلهم- يتحرَّكون بمنتهى الجدية والنشاط، ويبدءون في نشر الإسلام في محيطهم، ويتكلَّمُون مع أقوامهم بألسنتهم ولغاتهم؛ فيكونون بذلك خير دعاة إلى دين الإسلام، وهذا يتطلَّب منا أمورًا مهمَّة؛ منها: أننا يجب أن نتعرَّف من جديد على ديننا، ولا نكتفي بالمعرفة التقليدية التي ورثناها عن آبائنا وأمهاتنا، فنبقى كسالى مع أننا نحمل الدين القيم.. إننا يجب أن نعيش الروح المتحمِّسة التي نراها في المسلمين الجدد، ونُقبِل على نشر هذا الدين كما يُقبلون وأشدَّ..


ومنها أيضًا: أننا يجب أن ندعم هؤلاء؛ حتى لا تفتر حماستهم، والأهمّ من ذلك حتى لا يُفتنوا عن دينهم؛ فيتركوه عندما يَرَوْنَ المسلمين لا يُحسنون التعامل مع دينهم، ومنها: أننا يجب أن نستفيد من قدرات هؤلاء العظماء باستضافتهم في مؤتمراتنا ومساجدنا وجمعياتنا ومواقعنا الإلكترونية.. وغير ذلك من وسائل التواصل مع الناس، فهذا -إضافةً إلى تفعيلهم- سيؤدي إلى استفادة كبيرة عند المستمعين، وحماية هائلة للعمل.


أما الحقيقة الثالثة والأخيرة التي استفدناها من قراءة هذه القصص المتميزة؛ فهي أن وسائل فتح قلوب العالمين قد تكون بسيطة للغاية، وأننا نهمل كثيرًا في استعمال بعض الطرق التي يمكن أن تُغَيِّر من مسار حياة إنسان، فتنقله من الكفر إلى الإيمان؛ بل وتنقذه من النار إلى الجنة.. فتجد أن البعض قد أسلم نتيجة حوارات على الإنترنت مع مسلمين على بُعد مسافات كبيرة منهم، وتجد آخرين أسلموا نتيجة قراءة كتاب أُهدي لهم، وتجد غيرهم قد أسلم نتيجة رؤية سلوك إسلامي جيد في أحد المواقف.. وهكذا.


إن هذه البساطة في إسلام الكثيرين من هؤلاء العظماء تُلْقِي بمسئولية كبيرة على أكتاف كل القرَّاء، وكلِّ مَنْ وصلته هذه القصص.. إنك يمكن أن تكون سببًا في إسلام رجل أو امرأة، وتكون أهلاً لتحصيل الأجر الهائل المترتِّب على ذلك، ولتنظر إلى قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لـ"علي بن أبي طالب" رضي الله عنه في غزوة خيبر: «انْفُذْ عَلَى رِسْلِكَ... فَوَاللهِ لَأَنْ يَهْدِيَ اللهُ بِكَ رَجُلاً خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَكَ حُمْرُ النَّعَمِ(2)»(3).


ولتتخيل -في هدوء- مدى الأجر الذي يمكن أن يتجمَّع لك على مرِّ العصور نتيجة عمل هذا المسلم الجديدة، هو وأولاده وأحفاده، والدوائر التي حوله، والشعوب التي آمنت بإيمانه واهتدت بدعوته.. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «مَنْ سَنَّ فِي الإِسْلامِ سُنَّةً حَسَنَةً، فَلَهُ أَجْرُهَا، وَأَجْرُ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا بَعْدَهُ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَنْقُصَ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْءٌ»(4). وقال أيضًا: «مَنْ دَعَا إِلَى هُدًى، كَانَ لَهُ مِنَ الأَجْرِ مِثْلُ أُجُورِ مَنْ تَبِعَهُ، لا يَنْقُصُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْئًا»(5) . وقال: «مَنْ دَلَّ عَلَى خَيْرٍ فَلَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ فَاعِلِهِ»(6).


وهذا ما دعا الصحابة الكرام -رضي الله عنهم- أن يتركوا بلادهم المقدسة مكة والمدينة، ويتحرَّكوا في المشارق والمغارب بحثًا عن أولئك الذين لم تصلهم رسالة الإسلام، فيُقَدِّمونها لهم غضَّة طرية، {فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ} [الكهف: 29] ، وهذا ما رفع الله عز وجل به قدر هذه الأمة، وأعلاها على غيرها؛ حيث قال: {كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ المُنْكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ} [آل عمران: 110].


فلو فقدت الأمة أهم أركان رسالتها؛ وهو الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وإيصال الدين إلى العالمين فَقَدَتْ أهم أسباب خيريتها، وعندها سيأتي الله عز وجل بقوم آخرين يحبهم ويحبونه، يقومون بما تكاسل عنه أقوام من المسلمين لا يفهمون طبيعة دينهم.


إن مسئولية الأمة الإسلامية كبيرة، وإن العالم ليعيش في انهيار كبير للعقيدة والأخلاق، وإن 77٪ من سكان الأرض يُشركون بالله عز وجل ما لم ينزِّل به سلطانًا(7)، وهؤلاء جميعًا في حاجة إلى كلمة طيبة، ومعلومة صحيحة، وسوف تتغيَّر بذلك حياتهم كلها، بل وحياة شعوبهم ودولهم.


ولتنظر -أيها القارئ- إلى دولتين متجاورتين يملأ إحداهما الإيمان، ويملأ الأخرى الكفر لتعرف ما أقصده.. لتنظر إلى إندونيسيا -مثلاً- وإلى جارتها كمبوديا أو فيتنام أو كوريا.. فهذه -أي إندونيسيا- بلاد وصلها مسلمون تَكَلَّمُوا مع أهلها في أمر الدين، فصار شعبها مسلمًا يسجد لله ويُؤمن بالآخرة، ويقوم الليل ويقرأ القرآن، ويحبُّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته، وينظر إلى الحياة نظرة سليمة، يُدرك فيها من أين جاء، وإلى أين يسير..


وعلى الجانب الآخر فهذه دول أخرى لم يصل إليها المسلمون إلا قليلاً، فصاروا يعبدون بوذا أو غيره من دون الله، ولا يؤمنون ببعث ولا نشور، ولا يعرفون قرآنًا ولا سُنَّة، ويجهلون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودينه الخاتم، بل صاروا حربًا على المسلمين، وشوكة في حلق المستضعفين، فنسمع عن مذابح ومهالك، ومجازر واضطهادات، فَضَلُّوا وأضلُّوا، وفسدوا وأفسدوا، وما ذلك إلا بتقصير المسلمين عن أداء دورهم.


فاللهَ اللهَ أيها المسلمون في دينكم ودوركم ومهمتكم! وليتحرَّك كلٌّ منَّا في دوائره، وما أكثرها! وليحرص كلٌّ منَّا على أن يصل بهذا الدين إلى كلِّ مَنْ يعرف، ولو اطَّلع الله على الإخلاص في قلوبنا، لفتح لنا قلوب العباد كما فتحها للصحابة والتابعين، ولتغيَّر وجه الأرض وخريطة العالم، وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز.
والله الموفق وهو يهدي السبيل.


المصدر: مقدمة كتاب (عظماء أسلموا) للدكتور راغب السرجاني.
(1) ذكر تقرير لمجلة (فورين بوليسي) أن الإسلام هو أسرع الديانات نموًّا في أوربا.
(2) حُمْر النَّعَم: هي الإبل الحمر، وهي أنفس أموال العرب، يضربون بها المثل في نفاسة الشيء، وقيل: المراد خير لك من أن تكون لك فتتصدق بها. وقيل: تقتنيها وتملكها. انظر: ابن حجر العسقلاني: فتح الباري 7/ 478، والنووي: المنهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج 15/ 178.
(3) البخاري: كتاب الجهاد والسير، باب فضل من أسلم على يديه رجل، (2847)، عن سهل بن سعد، ومسلم: كتاب فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، باب من فضائل علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، (2406).
(4) مسلم: كتاب الزكاة، باب الحث على الصدقة ولو بشق تمرة أو كلمة طيبة وأنها حجاب من النار، (1017) واللفظ له، عن جرير بن عبد الله، والترمذي (2675)، وابن ماجه (207)، وأحمد (19156).
(5) مسلم: كتاب العلم، باب من سن سنة حسنة أو سيئة ومن دعا إلى هدى أو ضلالة، (2674)، عن أبي هريرة، والترمذي (2674)، وأبو داود (4609)، وابن ماجه (206)، وأحمد (9160).
(6) مسلم: كتاب الإمارة، باب فضل إعانة الغازي في سبيل الله بمركوب وغيره وخلافته في أهله، (1893)، عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري، والترمذي (2671)، وأبو داود (5129)، وأحمد (17084).
(7) بلغ تعداد المسلمين في سنة 2010م حوالي 1,57 مليار مسلم، ويُشَكِّلون نحو 23٪ من إجمالي سكان العالم البالغ عددهم 6,8 مليار نسمة، دراسة بعنوان: "خريطة المسلمين في العالم" من إعداد "مركز بيو لأبحاث الدين والحياة".

----------


## slaf elaf

ملخص الكتاب

 يعرض الكتاب كل ما يتعلق بالبيئة من مفاهيم وأصول وكذلك استثمار البيئة في الإسلام وحمايتها من الفساد، وتاريخ استثمار وحماية البيئة في الحضارة الإسلامية وحال البيئة في الواقع المعاصر مع تقديم الرؤية العملية للحل.

مشكلة البيئة مشكلة عالمية لا تقتصر على قوم دون قوم أو بلد دون بلد، فحيث ثبت أن الإسلام يقدم لها الرؤية والحل المناسبين، فذلك دليل على عالمية الإسلام.


كما أن سبق الإسلام في عنايته بأمر البيئة -قبل أن يبدو للبشر أن البيئة قد تكون ذات يوم مشكلة- بحيث لا يكاد توجيهٌ من التوجيهات في الشرع الإسلامي الحنيف إلا ويلامس موضوع البيئة بوجه أو بآخر، يثبت ربانية هذا الدين.


كذلك فإن حالة الجهل بالعطاء الإسلامي في هذا المجال والتي تشمل غير المسلمين، وعامة المسلمين، بل أكاد أقول أيضًا: تشمل كثيرًا من الدعاة، كانت دافعًا آخر للكتابة في هذا الموضوع.
كما أن لكتاب (البيئة في الإسلام) أهمية كبرى أنه يبين عظمة المنهج الإسلامي في موضوع البيئة، وهو أن الإسلام وضع قبل كل شيء الرؤية، التي يستند إليها المسلم في التعرُّف على البيئة ثم في التعامل معها، وقد كانت هذه الرؤية وحدها أهمَّ ما يمكن أن يعرض له في هذا البحث.
كما أن المنهج الإسلامي اهتمَّ بتعمير البيئة أولاً وبادئ ذي بدء، وجعله مهمَّة الإنسان في هذه الأرض، بنفس القدر الذي اهتمَّ فيه بحماية الموارد البيئية؛ وبهذا فالإسلام منهج تعميري، قبل أن يكون منهجًا معالجًا ومصلحًا لما تمَّ إفساده.


وقد تبين -أيضًا- ذلك المنهج العجيب في حثِّ الناس على استثمار وتعمير البيئة؛ فلقد جمع المنهج الإسلامي بين الروح الدينية -التي تجعل ثواب الآخرة هي المحرِّك للمؤمنين- وبين الروح الدنيوية؛ التي تجعل من الانتفاع والتربُّح والتملُّك المحرِّك لمن يبغي ثواب الدنيا.

اهتمَّ الدكتور راغب السرجاني في تناوله لبحث (البيئة في الإسلام) بالعرض للرؤية أولاً، ثم تناول الموارد البيئية؛ عارضًا لرؤية الإسلام لكل منها، ثم لوجه الاستثمار فيها، ثم لوجه حمايتها من الإفساد، وقام بتقسيم البحث إلى ستة أبواب مع مقدمة ومنهج البحث وخاتمة على النحو التالي:
المقدمة: ويعرض فيها أسباب اختيار الموضوع وبيان عظمة التشريع الإسلامي في تناوله للبيئة من حيث الاستثمار والحماية والجمع بين الثواب الدنيوي والثواب الأخروي.


منهج البحث: وفيه يعرض الدكتور راغب السرجاني الصعوبات التي واجهته عند كتابة بحث البيئة، والتي منها قلة المصادر التي عنيت بالتفصيل في هذا الموضوع، وكذلك شح المعلومات عن قضية البيئة في الحضارات السابقة؛ إذ لم تكن المشكلة ظاهرة بوضوح، كان من الصعوبات -أيضًا- عدم توفر إحصاءات وأرقام عن العالم الإسلامي كوَحدة واحدة؛ فمن المشكلات الكبرى في العالم الإسلامي قلة المؤسسات المعنية بإصدار تقارير دورية لحالة العالم الإسلامي في مختلَف المجالات، كذلك ضعف المؤسسات القائمة، المتمثِّل في عدم قدرتها على إصدار تقارير مفصَّلة وعلمية.


وأما عن منهج المؤلف في الكتاب فقد حدّده بالآتي:


1- الاعتماد بشكلٍ رئيسٍ على ما جاء في القرآن الكريم، والاعتماد في شرح هذه الآيات وفهم معانيها على كتب التفسير، مع ميلٍ إلى التفسير بالمأثور.


2- الاعتماد فقط على ما صحَّ من الأحاديث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كتب السنَّة المعتمدة، ولم يستعمل حديثًا غلب عليه الضعف.


3- الاعتماد على كتب شروح الحديث، ويأتي في مقدمتها شرح ابن حجر العسقلاني لصحيح البخاري، وشرح الإمام النووي لصحيح مسلم.


4- الاعتماد على كتب الفقه المذهبي واعتمدتُ فيها على أمهات الفقه المذهبي، وعلى الراجح من أقوال محقِّقي المذهب.


5- الاعتماد على كتب الفقه المعاصرة، وكان أهم ما اعتمدتُ عليه منها الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية الصادرة عن وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية، وكتاب الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي، وكتاب فقه السنة للشيخ السيد سابق


6- اعتمد في التعريفات العلمية على المؤسسات الدولية المختصَّة بالشأن البيئي؛ كبرنامج الأمم المتحدة للشئون البيئية، والموسوعات العلمية ذات المكانة العالمية؛ كدائرة المعارف البريطانية، واعتمدتُ في الإحصائيات على آخر ما صدر للمؤسسات الرسمية والدولية من تقارير ودوريات.


الباب الأول: وهو كمقدمة للموضوع قبل الدخول في تفصيلات البحث، وهو على أربعة فصول؛ كان الأول منها يناقش التعريفات والمفاهيم المرتبطة بموضوع البيئة، والفصل الثاني عن نظرة الإسلام إلى البيئة بشكلٍ عامٍّ، وكيف عرَّف الإسلام البيئة للمسلمين، وكيف حدَّد العلاقة بينهم وبينها، أمَّا الفصل الثالث ففيه بإيجاز ملامح المنهج الإسلامي في تعامله مع البيئة، وكيف جمع بين استثمار البيئة وحمايتها أيضًا، وفي الفصل الرابع والأخير في هذا الباب كيف نظرت الحضارات السابقة إلى مسألة البيئة وكيف تعاملت معها.


أمَّا الباب الثاني فبداية التفصيل في البحث؛ حيث بتناول جانب الاستثمار في المنهج الإسلامي؛ فالفصل الأول لاستثمار الماء، وأما الفصل الثاني فقد كان لاستثمار الأرض، والرؤية الإسلامية لعنصر الأرض، وفي الفصل الثالث كان الحديث عن استثمار النبات، وأما الفصل الرابع فللحديث عن استثمار الكائنات الحية، وكيف تَوَفَّرَتْ لها الرعاية التامَّة في ظلِّ الشرع الإسلامي الحنيف.


وفي الباب الثالث كان الحديث عن جانب الحماية للبيئة في المنهج الإسلامي، فتحدَّثْتُ في الفصل الأول عن حماية موارد الماء، أما الفصل الثاني فقد كان موضوعه حماية الأرض، ثم كان الفصل الثالث عن حماية النبات بوجه عامٍّ، وناقش الفصل الرابع حماية الكائنات الحية، وناقش الفصل الخامس حماية الهواء، وتناول الفصل السادس الحماية من الأمراض، وكيف أمر الإسلام بالنظافة، ونهى عن الاقتراب من الملوِّثات، وشرع لأول مرَّة مبدأ الحجر الصحي.


أما الباب الرابع، فتناول فيه البيئة في الحضارة الإسلامية؛ لتكون إثباتًا أن هذا الفكر العظيم لم يكن مجرَّد فكرٍ في سطور، بل كان واقعًا حيًّا يوم أن كانت السيادة للحضارة الإسلامية، وكان الفصل الأول في هذا الباب يناقش تناول علماء المسلمين لموضوع البيئة، ثم كان الفصل الثاني الذي يناقش مظاهر استثمار البيئة وحمايتها في عصور الخلافة الأموية والعباسية، وعصور الدولة الزنكية والأيوبية والمملوكية، وعصر الخلافة العثمانية، وأفردتُ الأندلس بحديث خاصٍّ لاستقلالها عن السياق التاريخي الإسلامي بشكل عامٍّ.


أما الباب الخامس فيتناول الحديث عن البيئة في الواقع المعاصر، ناقش الفصل الأول جذور وتطورات الفكر البيئي منذ بدأ انحسار العصر الإسلامي وبدأ صعود النفوذ الغربي، وكيف أَثَّرَتْ تطوُّرَات الفكر في التاريخ الغربي على موضوع البيئة حتى اللحظة الراهنة، وتناول الفصل الثاني الأخطار البيئية التي وصل إليها العالم في هذه الأيام، وكيف وصلت معدلات تلوث الماء والهواء والأرض والنبات إلى أوضاع شديدة الخطورة، كما انقرضت العديد من أنواع الكائنات الحية، ثم كان الفصل الثالث متناولاً للمشكلات القائمة أمام استثمار البيئة، سواء أكانت نابعة عن جهل الإنسان، أم عن مشكلات سياسية أو اقتصادية أو غيرها، ثم عرضتُ في الفصل الرابع للجهود العالمية التي اتُّخِذَتْ لحماية واستثمار البيئة، من خلال المعاهدات والاتفاقيات والمؤتمرات والمؤسسات الدولية.
وأما الباب السادس فيناقش الحديث عن البيئة في واقع الأمة الإسلامية، يبحث الفصل الأول في الأزمة البيئية في الدول العربية والإسلامية، وفي الفصل الثاني الحديث عن الحلول التي يجب أن يأخذ بها العالم الإسلامي في مجال البيئة، وهي حلول تستند على أساس إسلامي، وتستفيد من التطوُّر التقني الحديث في معالجة مشكلات البيئة.


وقد جاءت بعد هذه الأبواب الستة خاتمة لهذا البحث، توضح إجمالاً الفارق الذي صنعه اختلاف الرؤى؛ بين الرؤية الإسلامية وبين الرؤية الغربية، التي آلت في النهاية إلى قواعد مالثوس (باحث سكاني واقتصادي سياسي قس إنجليزي، مشهور بنظريته عن التكاثر السكاني)، ثم مناقشة للمستخْلَصِ من كل تلك الفصول السابقة.



يتناول كتاب (البيئة في الإسلام)، قضية تهمُّ كل البشر على سطح هذه الأرض، وتهمُّ الأجيال القادمة كذلك، ألا وهي قضية البيئة، وقد ثبت الآن أنه ما من إنسان على وجه الأرض -ولو كان في أعلى جبال الهيمالايا، أو في جزيرة نائية هادئة في المحيط- إلاَّ وقد أصابه من تلوث البيئة بعض الضرر.


وقد كان حريًّا بالمنهج الإسلامي الرباني الخالد أن يُقَدِّمَ الرؤية والحلَّ لمثل هذه المشكلة الإنسانية الكبرى، ومن هنا فإنَّ دور هذا البحث لا يقتصر على إنقاذ المسلمين من هذه الأخطار، وإنما يتخطَّى ذلك إلى إنقاذ البشرية كلها. من هنا كان هذا الكتاب لكي يعرض كيفية استثمار البيئة وتقديم الحلول العملية والواقعية لحماية البيئة من الفساد والضرر.

المصدر كتاب : ( البيئة في الاسلام )

----------

